# Where to eat at Universal Orlando including menus...UPDATED REGULARLY



## damo

Here's a great place to start for food info at the Universal Orlando Resorts.  If anyone has any updates or finds any errors in this thread, please pm me.



*Online dinner reservations*
Poll for best counter service at Universal

Poll for best counter service at IOA

Poll for best Citywalk restaurant
Coke Freestyle At Cabana Bay:  $8.99 for one day, $11.99 for two days, $14.99 for three days, or $17.99 for length of stay.  These CANNOT be used at the parks.

Coke Freestyle at Parks:   Freestyle cups are $15.99 (and can be reactivated for an extra $6.99 per day.  These cups are refilled at the Freestyle Coke machines located around the parks and at Volcano Bay.  Link to map of locations click here

Freestyle Machines do not give free water.  Water can be obtained in your freestyle cups at any counter service or cart.

The discount refillable red cups are no longer for sale.  However, if you have them you can still use them.  You can purchase the character refillable cups at the souvenir stores and continue to bring them back for discount refills for $1.19.  You can also use your Coke Freestyle cups for discount refills at the carts and restaurants for $1.19.




*IOA menus*

Croissant Moon

Cinnabon

Typical fruit cart

Confisco Grill

Circus McGurkus

Moose Juice

Mythos

Fire Eater's Grill

Doc Sugrues Desert Kabob House

Three Broomsticks
Three Broomsticks Breakfast menu

Cafe 4

Frozen Ice booth

Captain America

Thunder Falls

Pizza Predatoria

Burger Digs

Comic Strip Cafe

Blondie's


*Universal Studios Menus*


Bumblebee Man's Taco Truck

Central Park Crepes

Mel's Diner

Today Cafe

Louie's

Monster Cafe

Lombard's

Lombard's Cinematic Spectacular Dining Experience

Richter's Burgers

Ben and Jerry's

Schwab's Pharmacy

Monster's Cafe Kiosk

Finnegan's

Fast Food Boulevard --- Springfield area --- menu from Touring Plans

Superstar Character Breakfast Superstar Character Breakfast report with pictures

Leaky Cauldron Lunch and Dinner

Leaky Cauldron Breakfast


*Royal Pacific Resort*

Luau

Club level photos

Room Service Menu pg. 1,  page 2

Orchid Court breakfast

Orchid Court Sushi Menu

Orchid Court big and small plates

Bula Bar at RPR

Islands Breakfast menu

Island's Dinner Menu

Island's Kids' Menu

Island's Wok Experience

Jake's Lunch Menu

Jake's Dinner Menu

Jake's Kids' Menu

Tuk Tuk Marketplace

photos of club level offerings

Links to more club level photos: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52283311#post52283311 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3329650 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3329648 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3329653

*Portofino Bay Hotel*

Club level photos

2016 Club Level review

Room Service Menu

Gelataria Menu

Sal's Deli Menu

Sal's Deli kids' menu

Sal's food porn pics

Mama Della's dinner menu

Mama Della's groups menu

Mama Della's kids' menu

Trattoria breakfast menu

Trattoria kids' breakfast menu

Trattoria Lunch Menu

Trattoria Dinner Menu

Bice Menu

Thirsty Fish

Emack and Bolios Breakfast menu



*Hard Rock Hotel*

Club level photos

More Club level photos

Room Service Menu, page 2, page 3

Beach Club menu

Kitchen Breakfast

Kitchen Lunch

Kitchen DInner

Kitchen Gluten Free Menu

Palm Restaurant

Emack and Bolios Marketplace

Starbucks

*Cabana Bay*

Bayliner Diner Lunch and Dinner

Bayliner Diner Breakfast

Room Delivery Service

Atomic Tonic Beverage Menu

Hideaway Bar & Grill Menu

Galaxy Bowl


*Sapphire Falls Hotel*

Amatista Cookhouse dinner

Amatista Cookhouse lunch

Amatista Cookhouse breakfast

Drhum Club food

Drhum Club drinks

New Dutch Trading Company

Strongwater Tavern  Menu

Room Service Breakfast

Room Service All Day

Room Service Late Night

Room Service Kids



*Citywalk*

Voodoo Doughnuts Menu

NBC Sports Grill Brew

Toothsome Chocolate Emporium Drink Menu

Toothsome Kids' Menu

Toothsome Dessert and Milkshake Menu

Toothsome Food Menu

Cowfish Adult Menu

Vivo Italian Kitchen

Vivo Kids' Menu

Antojitos Authentic Mexican Food menu

Red Oven Pizza Bakery

Bigfire

Margaritaville menu

Bob Marley menu

Hard Rock Cafe

Pat O'brien's

Bubba Gump's

Moe's 1

Moe's 2

Moe's 3

Burger King 1

Burger King 2

Burger King 3

Hot Dog Hall of Fame

Bread Box



*Link to photos of meals by disboard members

Restaurants with priority seating for those staying at Portofino, Royal Pacific and Hard Rock*:  Finnegan's, Lombard's, Confisco, Mythos, Antojito's, Bob Marley's, Cowfish, Emeril's, Hard Rock Cafe, Margaritaville, Pat O'Brien's, Toothsome, Vivo, Bice, Mama Della's, Trattoria's, Kitchen, The Palm, Tchoup Chop, Islands, Jake's, Amatista

*Restaurants that DO NOT take reservations: *Bubba Gump, Cowfish, Toothsome


*Character meal info* http://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/character-dining.aspx?Intsrch=character meals
Parade Characters will appear at the character breakfast at Cafe La Bamba at Universal Studios.  Royal Pacific has a character breakfast on Sunday mornings.



*Breakfast Options*

At the hotels:  Continental Offerings---RPR at Orchid Court, HRH at Emack and Bolios, PBH at the Gelateria attached to Sal's and Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay.
                     Full Breakfast including a buffet---RPR at The Island Dining Room, HRH at The Kitchen, PBH at Trattoria  Buffet price is $19 for adults.

At the parks:  Universal Studios has Boulangerie for pastries and breakfast croissants.  IOA has Croissant Moon for pastries and breakfast croissants.  IOA also has Cinnabon and seasonally open Green Eggs and Ham

Citywalk:  Cinnabon has yummies.  Burger King has breakfast sandwiches.  Hard Rock Cafe has breakfast.

*Vegetarian Offerings--not including sides and salads or those foods that can be ordered without meat--I also didn't include anything with fish

Latest good info from Prairiesarah: *
1 - Thunder Falls - the Yellow Rice and the Tortilla and Roasted Tomato soup contain chicken stock - the corn, potatoes and beans are vegetarian. (which were all excellent).

2 - Margaritaville has a special Gluten Free and Vegetarian menu that guests can request that has some options that are not on the regular menu including Roasted Corn and Black Bean tacos, a veggie burger, a veggie cob salad and Margarita Pasta. The Volcano Nachos are not vegetarian as they come with chilli on them.

3 - Bread Box at Citywalk has three vegetarian options (Veggie Melt, 4 Cheese and Tomato and Mozzarella). The veggie was probably the best vegetarian sandwich I've ever had.

Good link for more info: http://busites_www.s3.amazonaws.com...V-Orlando_Gluten-Vegetarian-menu_FO081117.pdf

Universal
Boulangerie -- Health Sandwich with side of fruit or pasta salad, large selection of pastries and sweets, egg and cheese croissant at breakfast
Lombards --Portobello Quinoa , chef's veggie plate of the day, Chinatown Noodle Bowl, Fusilli and Cheese, Lemon Garlic Penne
Richter's---chipotle black bean burger
Louie's---Fettuccini Alfredo, garden vegetable pizza
Finnegan's --Black Bean Burger, The Leprechaun's Rainbow fruit platter, Potato and Leek Soup, kid's grilled cheese
Desert Kebab House -- Veggie Kebab with Pita bread, hummus with celery and carrots and pita bread
Leaky Cauldron--ploughman's platter without scotch egg

IOA
Confisco's -- Vegetable Pizza, kid's mac and cheese, Penne Puttanesca prepared vegetarian, pad thai, tex mex wrap, hummus, Portobello Veggie Wrap,
Mythos--Pad Thai, Wild Mushroom Flatbread, pastabilities depending on special of the day, certain risottos, potato rosemary bread is vegan
Three Broomsticks --kids mac and cheese, 3 broomsticks- potato leek soup, salad, roast potatoes, baked potato, corn
Cafe 4 Diner--Very Veggie Pizza, Fettuccini with cream sauce
Thunder Falls--large selection of sides including corn, beans, rice, potatoes, also kid's mac and cheese
Pizza Predatoria--Garden burger
Comic Strip Cafe--Fettuccini Alfredo
Croissant Moon--large selection of pastries and sweets
Desert Kebab House--veggie kebab with pita bread, hummus with celery and carrots and pita bread

Citywalk
Emeril's --smoked goat cheese ravioli, several sides, white truffle flatbread, vegetarian lasagna
Bob Marley's--Natty Dread, Stuffed Peppers
Hard Rock Cafe--Santa Fe Spring Rolls, Veggie Burger, Hard Rock Nachos, Grilled Mediterranean Linguine
Antiojitos--veggie fajitas, chile
Bubba Gump's --Portabella mushroom based Veggie burger with avocado, Veggie Pasta and a Veggie Skillet (not on the menu but they will prepare that for you)
NBC Sports Grill---MARGHERITA FLATBREAD, GRILLED VEGETABLE PASTA, QUINOA & EDAMAME BURGER,
Margaritaville--Volcano Nachos
Vivo -- several pastas
Cowfish -- Heavenly veggie burger, veggie California rolls,

Royal Pacific Hotel
Bula Bar -- Greek Vegetable Burger, Grilled Cheese, Fruit Platter, loaded nachos
Island's Restaurant--Tomato and Arugula Flatbread, Garbanzo and Vegetable Chili, Whole Wheat Penne with veggies, thin crust pizza
Jake's -- Grilled Veggie Pita Pockets, Southwest Eggrolls


Portofino Bay Hotel
Sal's--Margherita Pizza, Primavera Pizza, Picaso Sanwich(roasted veggies)
Mama Della's--several pastas
Trattoria's--Fresh Harvest Penne, Thin Crust Pizza
Bice--Pappardelle al Telefono con Pomodoro, Mozzarella e Basilico, Gnocchetti di Patate alla Sorrentina, Tortelloni farciti con Ricotta e Spinaci in Salsa al Burro Salvia e Parmigiano, Penne allArrabbiat

Hard Rock Hotel
Kitchen--Three Cheese Flatbread, Greek Flatbread, Mac and Cheese, Penne Pasta


*Butterbeer information*: The butterbeer drink does contain a milk derivative(Sodium Caseinate -- same as in dole whips) but does not contain eggs. A 14-ounce serving had 200 calories, 42 grams of carbohydrates and 29 grams of sugar.  The bartender at Hogs Head told me that the dairy is not in the topping but is in the actual liquid of the drink.

Read more: http://www.wesh.com/news/24762391/detail.html#ixzz1NCa9iDAV


*Dining Plan*

There is a full service and quick service plan.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/universal-orlando-dining-plan/index.html


*Allergy Information


Restricted Diet information*: For extra help call Chef Bob at 321-388-2123  or Universal Guest Services at 407-224-4233, choose option 2


*Local Places to eat recommended by Metro*

1. RusTeak - located in Ocoee but easy to get to. Prices are reasonable and the restaurant is usually busy. http://www.rusteakwinebar.com

2. Four Rivers BBQ - located in Winter Park. Very good BBQ and is usually very crowded for dinner. http://4rsmokehouse.com

3. Teak Neighborhood Grill - located in MetroWest. Sports bar type of atmosphere with live music most nights. http://www.teakorlando.com

4. Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ - located five minutes from Universal. Excellent BBQ. http://bubbalous.com

5. Toojay's - located in Ocoee. Family style restaurant serving comfort food. The desserts are heavenly. http://www.toojays.com

6. Polonia Polish - located in Longwood. Very good food and friendly atmosphere. http://www.polonia-restaurant.com
__________________


----------



## tarrbear

On Wednesday I finally got around to eating at Mythos! It was great! Another place in IOA I'm a fan of is Three Broomsticks, I love the fish and chips and atmosphere!

And in City Walk I love Bubba Gumps! My favorite is Cajun Shrimp wit a side of fries. 


Can't really comment on the studios because we've never actually had a meal in there except at Mels. Mels wasn't that good...


----------



## IdesOmarch

You pretty much hit it. Mythos is my favorite restaurant period, not just on site.

But another good one is Tchoup Choup. I recommend a dinner there, very classy cool place, cool ambience, with a fairly interesting menu.  For casual table dining Jakes is also great, also at the RP.


----------



## mesaboy2

Just when I started to go , I realized this will be the sticky.  

City Walk: Bubba Gump Shrimp Company, for good theming and good food.
IoA: Three Broomsticks, for great theming and decent food.  Haven't tried Mythos yet.
Studios: Defer to others, I can only say I was not impressed with Mel's Diner.


----------



## Bluer101

US: Finnegan's
IOA: Confisco's Grill
City Walk: Margaritaville
HRH: Beach Club
RPR: Jake's


----------



## Metro West

I will sticky this thread so people can come and offer recommendations and ask questions about dining at Universal Orlando.


----------



## patster734

My dining suggestions:

IOA - Mythos (lunch - table service) , Croissant Moon Bakery (breakfast - counter service)

US - Finnegan's (lunch - table service), Louie's (lunch - counter service), Nathan's Hotdog Stand in Amity (lunch/snack - counter service), Boulangerie (breakfast - counter service).

Citywalk - Margaritaville (lunch or dinner - table service), The Latin Quarter (dinner - table service), Hard Rock Cafe (lunch or dinner - table service), Bubba Gumps (lunch or dinner - table service), Emeril's (dinner - table service), Pastamore Market Cafe (breakfast only! - counter service), Pat O'Briens (alcoholic drinks in the Piano Bar in the evening).

RPR - Islands Dining Room (breakfast buffet), Emeril's TChoup Chop (dinner - table service), Jake's American Bar (dinner or late night snack - table service).

PBH - Sal's (lunch - counter service), Tratorria (breakfast buffet - inferior to RPR's bb imo).

HRH - The Kitchen (breakfast buffet - also inferior to RPR's bb imo)


----------



## rachel09985

What about quick service restaurants at Universal and Islands of Adventure? We wont be going to to any restaurants but I want to hear some good counter service places!!!

Sorry to hijack your thread =)


----------



## damo

rachel09985 said:


> What about quick service restaurants at Universal and Islands of Adventure? We wont be going to to any restaurants but I want to hear some good counter service places!!!
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread =)



Lots of these suggestions are counter service.  Perhaps people can make sure to add if their choices are counter or full service.


----------



## B's Marie

Dinner: Emeril's Tchoup Chop definitely! RPR

Lunch: Mythos US-- haven't had dinner there, but we imagine it would be just as good!


Avoid the 2 for 1 churros special in the parks (it just means they need to unload the stale ones quickly)


----------



## Metro West

rachel09985 said:


> What about quick service restaurants at Universal and Islands of Adventure? We wont be going to to any restaurants but I want to hear some good counter service places!!!
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread =)


 I would recommend:

Thunder Falls Terrace, Blondie's, Comic Strip Cafe and The Burger Digs for counter service.


----------



## cheesybabydinosaur

Another vote for finnegan's at Universal Studios. Last time we went, I had the Tipperary Corned Beef Sandwich (fresh baked pretzel roll piled with warm corned beef. Topped with sauteed onions and Swiss Cheese. Served with wedge fries.) and it was delicious!


----------



## LuvMickey36

have a few ? about restaurants in both parks and pastamore in CW.  I have my mythos & confiscos character breakfast ressies along with the scooby doo ressie @ the kitchen.  Most of what I have seen so far is mainly table service rest. My ds is 8 & I am interested in snack and counter service places that he will enjoy. Of course it would be nice if the food was great/good at all of them, but I am more interested in the "theme" and such. I really want him to enjoy himself and have fun. I hope that makes sense. I mean, Chef Mickey and Sci Fi have stinky food, but he loves them both so we go kwim?  Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!  TIA!


----------



## Metro West

LuvMickey36 said:


> have a few ? about restaurants in both parks and pastamore in CW.  I have my mythos & confiscos character breakfast ressies along with the scooby doo ressie @ the kitchen.  Most of what I have seen so far is mainly table service rest. My ds is 8 & I am interested in snack and counter service places that he will enjoy. Of course it would be nice if the food was great/good at all of them, but I am more interested in the "theme" and such. I really want him to enjoy himself and have fun. I hope that makes sense. I mean, Chef Mickey and Sci Fi have stinky food, but he loves them both so we go kwim?  Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!  TIA!


 Not a lot of the counter service restaurants are heavily themed like Disney but he would probably enjoy Thunder Falls Terrace (my favorite counter service at IOA), The Burger Digs (located in the JP Discovery Center) and Comic Strip Cafe. At the Studios, Mel's is themed after a 1950's drive-in but the food is hit or miss. I have to mention one other place that is often missed at the Studios. If your son likes hot dogs and can eat a lot, you've got to try The Midway Grille in the Amity section of the park. The dogs are huge and very good! Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Planogirl

LuvMickey36 said:


> have a few ? about restaurants in both parks and pastamore in CW.  I have my mythos & confiscos character breakfast ressies along with the scooby doo ressie @ the kitchen.  Most of what I have seen so far is mainly table service rest. My ds is 8 & I am interested in snack and counter service places that he will enjoy. Of course it would be nice if the food was great/good at all of them, but I am more interested in the "theme" and such. I really want him to enjoy himself and have fun. I hope that makes sense. I mean, Chef Mickey and Sci Fi have stinky food, but he loves them both so we go kwim?  Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!  TIA!


If you can catch it open, the Monsters Cafe in the Studios has mediocre food but amazing theming.  The trouble is that it is usually only open during HHN or during extremely crowded periods.  It's a pity.

As for the topic, our favorites are Margaritaville and the Nascar Cafe in Citywalk, Thunder Falls Terrace and the Three Broomsticks in IOA and the Boulangerie and Louie's in the Studios.  We had a real nice lunch in the Confisco Grille last year but the service was sloooowwww.


----------



## Lycaon

My favorites:

Counter service: Louie's, San Francisco Pastry Co. (I think that's what it was called, correct me if I'm wrong), Monsters Cafe (when open)

Table service: Jake's at Royal Pacific Resort, Mythos in IOA. If you can be there during character dining, try Islands Dining Room at RPR too. It's fun.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

What kind of character dining do they have available at the parks and the resorts? (Which restaurants, which characters, etc.)


----------



## Disnewbie_N_MO

Bluer101 said:


> US: Finnegan's
> IOA: Confisco's Grill
> City Walk: Margaritaville
> HRH: Beach Club
> RPR: Jake's



We ate at Confiscos and Margaritaville. Great food at both. Get the Volcano Nachos from Margaritaville, OMG they're good!!


----------



## LuvMickey36

LuvMickey36 said:


> have a few ? about restaurants in both parks and pastamore in CW.  I have my mythos & confiscos character breakfast ressies along with the scooby doo ressie @ the kitchen.  Most of what I have seen so far is mainly table service rest. My ds is 8 & I am interested in snack and counter service places that he will enjoy. Of course it would be nice if the food was great/good at all of them, but I am more interested in the "theme" and such. I really want him to enjoy himself and have fun. I hope that makes sense. I mean, Chef Mickey and Sci Fi have stinky food, but he loves them both so we go kwim?  Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!  TIA!



Thanks for the quick replies!  I have been going over the different sites and the food is normally the topic.  Now I have a starting place and can go from there!


----------



## damo

Princess Sleepy said:


> What kind of character dining do they have available at the parks and the resorts? (Which restaurants, which characters, etc.)



There is a Spiderman breakfast at Confisco's at Islands of Adventure.

Also at the resorts, different characters make appearances.  You would have to ask at the hotel which night the characters are appearing and at which restaurants.  We had the Scooby Doo characters at the Island Restaurant at RPR.


----------



## christophfam

We always seem to hit the same places every time we go!  I guess because we like them so much.  

US - Louies (CS) for a whole pizza pie which is very economical as far as theme park food goes.  Feeds 4 or 5.

IOA - Mythos (TS) for lunch or an early dinner if park hours allow.  For a few more $$ than CS you can get a really great meal in a beautifully themed restaurant.

RPR - Poolside!  We love to sit by the pool in the afternoons and enjoy lunch at the poolside tables.  I've never had a bad meal here and the kids love to be able to swim and play while waiting for their food.  Can't beat it! Just remember tips are included in poolside drinks and dining. 

Citywalk- been to NBA, Hardrock, Bubba Gump and Margarittaville.  All were fine, but none were standouts that have to be revisited like the above.


----------



## schumigirl

We too always seem to haunt the same places.

In IOA we love Thunder Falls Terrace and Confisco Grille, both excellent value for money. Mythos is also good.

In US.....for TS we adore Lombards, Finnegans was alright for us but wouldn`t rush back. Love Louie`s Pizza and enjoyed Richter Burger.

Citywalk.....Margaritaville every time, always have wonderful food in there and the place is fun on a plate  Also had a good meal at NBA.
We did not enjoy Nascar or HRC very much at all.

RPR......they are all fantastic. Jakes Bar....cocktails, ribs, burgers, sandwiches, pizza and atmosphere all great. Staff are among the friendliest I have ever came across.  Scooby and shaggy go in there as well.

Orchids lounge Sushi bar at night is wonderful.........really fresh and very reasonably priced. Again lovely cocktails.

Orchids lounge for breakfast......wide choice of individual items like cereal, muffins,pastries, yoghurt, fresh fruit, cinammon bun and all sorts of drinks. Very good value for money.

Pool bar food is also of exceptional standard. One of the nicest burgers ever.

Islands Restaurant we have only eaten the buffet breakfast a couple of times as we got some complimentary vouchers to use.....it was lovely. Have never eaten here at night time.

Tchoup Chop.......I think we must be the only people who were not blown away by here. Atmosphere was good but found the food average. But I do think most will disagree with us on this as it does seem to get fantastic reviews.


----------



## whitfive

checking in....


----------



## rteezgirl

Is there any place to get crepes? How about frozen Lemonade? These are my 2 favorite things.


----------



## damo

rteezgirl said:


> Is there any place to get crepes? How about frozen Lemonade? These are my 2 favorite things.



Lots of frozen lemonade at several carts around the parks.  I don't know about crepes though.


----------



## zuly

Hi I would love to know at what time Margaritaville and Bubba Gumps open ,Im planning on eating lunch at one and dinner at the other one.
Thanks!


----------



## billnye97

Anyone have an idea about more healthier food options inside IOA? I've lost about 40lbs and don't want to fall off the wagon when I'm at IOA.


----------



## patster734

zuly said:


> Hi I would love to know at what time Margaritaville and Bubba Gumps open ,Im planning on eating lunch at one and dinner at the other one.
> Thanks!



Both are open for lunch and dinner.  According to the Universal website, Bubba Gump's opens at 11am and Margaritaville opens at 11:30am.  On many past trips, we had lunch at Margaritaville on the day we arrive.  We find it a great way of getting into our vacation mood.


----------



## Metro West

billnye97 said:


> Anyone have an idea about more healthier food options inside IOA? I've lost about 40lbs and don't want to fall off the wagon when I'm at IOA.


 Most restaurants (table and counter) offer healthy options like salads so you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## rteezgirl

damo said:


> Lots of frozen lemonade at several carts around the parks.  I don't know about crepes though.




Thanks Damo!


----------



## maggiew

Are there current menus anywhere?

Maggie


----------



## zuly

patster734 said:


> Both are open for lunch and dinner.  According to the Universal website, Bubba Gump's opens at 11am and Margaritaville opens at 11:30am.  On many past trips, we had lunch at Margaritaville on the day we arrive.  We find it a great way of getting into our vacation mood.



Thanks for the response, that goes well with my plan!


----------



## damo

Here is a link to some food pictures at Universal, etc.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1031541&highlight=food+porn


----------



## damo

Citywalk fast food:


----------



## nola_grl

This is the first visit to UOF for me and my 9 yr. old son. We're staying @ HRH for 3 nights with a 3 day park pass. We have been to Disney many times and love their meal plan. I like doing 1 table service a day and grab quick service for the rest. We usually plan our park days around available reservations to our favorite restaurants! I've read mixed revues for UOF's meal deal and decided not to do it. Is this a good idea?

We arrive 1:00 Easter Saturday just in time for a late lunch!  Since it's a holiday weekend should we just grab something quick and save Mythos for Monday? Which is better, lunch or dinner? Being from New Orleans we would like to see the last Mardi Gras parade @ US. Is there a resturant on the parade route to watch it from and have dinner too? 

Also, is there a special brunch for Easter Sunday @ Tchoup Chop? I made noon reservations. I'm a big fan of Emril and have been waiting for the opportunity to try TC. 

Monday isn't planned. We're seeing BMG Tuesday night and I thought Nascar Sports Grille would be good for dinner before the show. We have Bubba Gump, Margaritaville and Pat O's here in NOLA so I would like to try a new chain.

The only thing that's already planned is brunch on Sunday. I'm open to any suggestions and strategies from you seasoned veterans!


----------



## Metro West

nola_grl said:


> This is the first visit to UOF for me and my 9 yr. old son. We're staying @ HRH for 3 nights with a 3 day park pass. We have been to Disney many times and love their meal plan. I like doing 1 table service a day and grab quick service for the rest. We usually plan our park days around available reservations to our favorite restaurants! I've read mixed revues for UOF's meal deal and decided not to do it. Is this a good idea? Yes...the meal deal isn't that great unless you have people who like to eat a lot.
> 
> We arrive 1:00 Easter Saturday just in time for a late lunch!  Since it's a holiday weekend should we just grab something quick and save Mythos for Monday? Which is better, lunch or dinner? Being from New Orleans we would like to see the last Mardi Gras parade @ US. Is there a resturant on the parade route to watch it from and have dinner too?  There are several restaurants along the route but you won't be able to see anything for the people standing. Remember...the people on the floats throw beads at the onlookers and you usually have to stand to get any. You're better off eating and then finding a spot for the parade.
> 
> Also, is there a special brunch for Easter Sunday @ Tchoup Chop? I made noon reservations. I'm a big fan of Emril and have been waiting for the opportunity to try TC. I would imagine they will have something for Easter but I'm not sure.


 My answers above.


----------



## nola_grl

Thanks!


----------



## Bethenny

Hey, I just wanted to mention a tip for Mythos.  We walked in a few minutes before 11am (when they open) to try to get a table and they were able to take us with about a 15 minute wait.  They took a few other walk-ins as well.  By the time we were seated they were already turning people away.  So if you want to try it without reservations, get there early! You might get lucky.  And yes, it was very good.


----------



## zuly

Do I need an AdR for Margaritaville at night? I planning on eating there probably around 8 or 9 once I finish IOA,this would be in May 12 , this is my first time at Orlando in may.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## yaytezIOA

zuly said:


> Do I need an AdR for Margaritaville at night? I planning on eating there probably around 8 or 9 once I finish IOA,this would be in May 12 , this is my first time at Orlando in may.
> Thanks in advance,



Very much recommended for Margaritaville. It tends to get busier at night.


----------



## tinydancer09

Anyone have an updated menu for Mythos? We figure we can find something we like and if not we can always get desserts, but just curious. 

Boyfriend and I are going to US/IOA for 4 days/5nights in December and are trying to plan the ultimate restaurant guide. We're going to get season passes starting at that time so we will have plenty of time to try all of them but we tend to be simple eaters.  Figure Margaritaville for Drinks, Mythos or Confissos for dinner on day in park or arrival day (Can't decided which), Three broom Sticks for lunch (LOVE it), Nathan's or something simple for lunch at US, Something simple that night for dinner, and T-REX for the day we go to Mickey's Christmas Party.

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Harry Potter

Seeing as I visit UO as a solo traveller, is there really anywhere I can eat without being looked at in a strange way?

Last summer I was in Orlando on business and walked around The Three Broomsticks but didn't want to sit down on my own as I thought it would be a bit embarrassing (plus wasting a table where a family could sit at).

Ditto with Mythos. I would love to sample that restuarant, but I guess it's not possible to realistically book a table for 1.

Luckily there's lots of fast food outlets at UO.  I am particularly fond of Burger Digs in Jurassic Park. I always buy my burger and chips and go and sit round the back by the lagoon outside Discovery Center.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Harry Potter said:


> Ditto with Mythos. I would love to sample that restuarant, but I guess it's not possible to realistically book a table for 1.



I disagree. It's perfectly fine at any restaurant!

There's no way a solo diner needs to eat only quick service on a trip. YOU are _just as_ deserving of a good meal as the next person. 

If you feel uncomfortable dining alone, maybe do some "practice runs" at home?


----------



## tinydancer09

Harry Potter said:


> Seeing as I visit UO as a solo traveller, is there really anywhere I can eat without being looked at in a strange way?
> 
> Last summer I was in Orlando on business and walked around The Three Broomsticks but didn't want to sit down on my own as I thought it would be a bit embarrassing (plus wasting a table where a family could sit at).
> 
> Ditto with Mythos. I would love to sample that restuarant, but I guess it's not possible to realistically book a table for 1.
> 
> Luckily there's lots of fast food outlets at UO.  I am particularly fond of Burger Digs in Jurassic Park. I always buy my burger and chips and go and sit round the back by the lagoon outside Discovery Center.



I disagree. It may be uncomfortable for you but my dad dines alone all the time no matter where we are. Hes not one to rally everyone up to go with him he just goes alone. So it's one thing for you to be embarrassed to dine alone, but its another for it to actually be "Weird".

You're on vacation and you can enjoy it just like everyone else. Who cares if you're alone? The people who make weird looks and stuff are probably the ones who aren't enjoying their vacation as much as another because they care too much what others think and what others are doing to humiliate themselves. My moto on vacation is to do whatever makes me happy and if that makes others look at me funny- more power to me because Im a free form of entertainment for them. Plus, so many people cycle in and out of that park that you probably won't ever see any of those people again.


----------



## schumigirl

Harry Potter said:


> Seeing as I visit UO as a solo traveller, is there really anywhere I can eat without being looked at in a strange way?
> 
> Last summer I was in Orlando on business and walked around The Three Broomsticks but didn't want to sit down on my own as I thought it would be a bit embarrassing (plus wasting a table where a family could sit at).
> 
> Ditto with Mythos. I would love to sample that restuarant, but I guess it's not possible to realistically book a table for 1.
> 
> Luckily there's lots of fast food outlets at UO.  I am particularly fond of Burger Digs in Jurassic Park. I always buy my burger and chips and go and sit round the back by the lagoon outside Discovery Center.




Don`t feel that way 

There are loads of people who eat on their own in restaurants and I don`t think other people give it a second thought.

Of course you can eat in Mythos or Three Broomsticks, no reason on earth why you shouldn`t.

Hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## zuly

Made an AdR for Margaritaville via opentable.com 
has anyone used it before? is it reliable? Hope so!


----------



## damo

zuly said:


> Made an AdR for Margaritaville via opentable.com
> has anyone used it before? is it reliable? Hope so!



Open table is very reliable.


----------



## zuly

thanks a lot Damo you have been very helpful! and fast on responses!!


----------



## aprile

Harry Potter said:


> Seeing as I visit UO as a solo traveller, is there really anywhere I can eat without being looked at in a strange way?
> 
> Last summer I was in Orlando on business and walked around The Three Broomsticks but didn't want to sit down on my own as I thought it would be a bit embarrassing (plus wasting a table where a family could sit at).
> 
> Ditto with Mythos. I would love to sample that restuarant, but I guess it's not possible to realistically book a table for 1.
> 
> Luckily there's lots of fast food outlets at UO.  I am particularly fond of Burger Digs in Jurassic Park. I always buy my burger and chips and go and sit round the back by the lagoon outside Discovery Center.



I travel alone a lot and have done many of the Orlando restaurants on my own, in WDW and along International Drive.  I will be doing the same at Universal.  I'm not passing up sitting in Three Broomsticks or having a buffet breakfast at one of the hotels just because I'm on my own.

If you're really uncomfortable getting a table, in a book I have on Universal it did mention that some of the Citywalk restaurants serve meals at the bar, often the full menu.


----------



## tinytreasures

Do they take reservations at the Three Broomsticks? We have a group of 11.


----------



## Metro West

tinytreasures said:


> Do they take reservations at the Three Broomsticks? We have a group of 11.


 No...the only reservations are for breakfast and you have to make reservations through your package. Three Broomsticks is a counter service restaurant...no reservations otherwise.


----------



## tinytreasures

Metro West said:


> No...the only reservations are for breakfast and you have to make reservations through your package. Three Broomsticks is a counter service restaurant...no reservations otherwise.


Thanks we are getting so excited to go


----------



## rtphokie

This is our first IOA trip after many many WDW trips and we found the food service at IOA to be really bad. 

The food isn't just mediocre and overpriced.  It's terrible and overpriced.  After finding the table service restaurants completely booked within minutes of the park opening, we had counter service from Captain America Diner.  The chicken sandwiches were like shoe leather. While I dont expect fine dining from counter service I do expect the food to be at least edible.

What perplexed me the most is how hard it is to get dinner at this park, even with a closing time of 8pm.  Only a handful of restaurants are open past 6pm, hours aren't marked on the map and no employee we talked to had a clue what was open at that point.  Even the manager I stopped gave bad information saying "the counter restaurants are open", as we stood infront of a closed "Blondies".

Are they trying to drive people out of the park 2 hours before it closes?  Are these restaurants open a bit later when the park is open till 11?  Is this an effort to get people out to CityWalk for dinner?

We left today before we'd planned to because we couldn't find anything to eat and ended up picking up something on the way back to our hotel that was probably half the price and double the taste.


----------



## Metro West

rtphokie said:


> This is our first IOA trip after many many WDW trips and we found the food service at IOA to be really bad.
> 
> The food isn't just mediocre and overpriced.  It's terrible and overpriced.  After finding the table service restaurants completely booked within minutes of the park opening, we had counter service from Captain America Diner.  The chicken sandwiches were like shoe leather. While I dont expect fine dining from counter service I do expect the food to be at least edible.
> 
> What perplexed me the most is how hard it is to get dinner at this park, even with a closing time of 8pm.  Only a handful of restaurants are open past 6pm, hours aren't marked on the map and no employee we talked to had a clue what was open at that point.  Even the manager I stopped gave bad information saying "the counter restaurants are open", as we stood infront of a closed "Blondies".
> 
> Are they trying to drive people out of the park 2 hours before it closes?  Are these restaurants open a bit later when the park is open till 11?  Is this an effort to get people out to CityWalk for dinner?
> 
> We left today before we'd planned to because we couldn't find anything to eat and ended up picking up something on the way back to our hotel that was probably half the price and double the taste.


 Sorry you had a bad experience this time. I'm not usually there that late so I can't speak to why you had such a hard time finding something open. Supposedly food service stops 30 minutes prior to park close but it sounds like they jumped the gun and closed early. Most of the places I've eaten at IOA are really good...Captain America Diner is not one of them. The two best counter service places are Blondie's (I know...they were closed) and Thunder Falls Terrace. I would never recommend Captain America Diner to anyone. I don't think they are trying to drive business to CityWalk but I have no idea why everything seemed to close early the night you were there.


----------



## rtphokie

Something I did notice on the IOA website is that they list their closing time for the park as "normally 6pm".  I'm guessing but it seems that they close the sit-down and counter service restaurants at 6pm every day leaving a few carts open on nights that they close at 8 or 11pm.


----------



## damo

rtphokie said:


> Something I did notice on the IOA website is that they list their closing time for the park as "normally 6pm".  I'm guessing but it seems that they close the sit-down and counter service restaurants at 6pm every day leaving a few carts open on nights that they close at 8 or 11pm.



Sit down restaurants shut hours before 6 if the parks close at 6.


----------



## tinydancer09

I second the TFT, their chicken is amazing! And I have to add Three Broomsticks to that list. I've never even heard of the Captain America sandwich shop but I guess that's for the best. I will admit US/IOA counter service (Burgers and chicken) are a hit and miss sometimes but I wouldn't give up on them completely. Even "The other place" has its flaws with dining (as I found out in my last trip-- oh boy!). I researched places to catch a good quick meal vs. sit down for a month before and still was very disappointed with the food... but that's not to say I wouldn't give it another go.

Universal Studios has a few gems in the rough as well. We always ate at the nathans and sandwich shop at the back of the park right near Jaws. I've also always liked Mels for a quick bite but apparently a lot of people have had bad experiences here. We do tend to eat at very busy times of the day due to my sugar levels and fathers acid reflux problems (Have to keep on a tight schedule so levels dont drop/sky rocket) so our food is usually VERY hot and fresh. 

I will also admit that food is overpriced but most of the time they give you so much food you can split it with someone or order a kids meal. Then again, what theme park's food isn't that highly priced?


----------



## Tink2Day

After many WDW trips you found the food at Universal bad and overpriced?
Didn't you find WDW food to be the same? I did.

I'd say that first sentence told me all I needed to sum up the 'bad' experience

TFT had the best CS meal I had on my entire trip.  We shared a chicken wrap with fries and it was right around the same price as the inedible burger from DHS and much less than the taco salad from Pecos Bill's (when you count the cost of addtional immodium I had to buy the next day)

We ate offsite three times in 6 days because all but a couple of meals at WDW (the good was mostly at Epcot) were not very good.


----------



## I have/need codes

Bubba Gump is good...


----------



## Bethenny

zuly said:


> Made an AdR for Margaritaville via opentable.com
> has anyone used it before? is it reliable? Hope so!



Did not even think about using Open Table while we were there.  We use it all the time at home and yes it's always reliable.  Good to know this for next time


----------



## patster734

Although Emeril's and Emeril's Tchoup Chop have been available at opentable for a several years, I believe that the Citywalk restaurants have been added within the past year.


----------



## eeyore81

We were at Universal last April.  We had a great experience at Mythos.  We told our server we were vegan and he went and got the chef.  We were told the potato/rosemary bread was vegan and we were given the option of a pasta primavera or some kind of asian dish ( I can't remember what it was, but it was on the menu.  It was made with rice noodles and a peanut sauce).  We got one of each and shared.  Both were good, but we liked the asian dish better.  We left full and were happy about the our dinner at Islands of Adventure.  The next day we were at Universal. Completely different story.  We tried to eat a Finnegans.  They were not helpful at all.  We could get fruit and the veggie burger without a bun.  We were told that all buns at Universal have an egg wash.  Our server was terrible.  It was all together a bad experience.  We left hungry and disappointed.


----------



## tinydancer09

Are reservations really needed to Margaritaville? I've never thought of this as being a reservations restaurant.


----------



## jbbt

My daughters are vegetarian, so I emailed Bubbe Gump's about their options and this was their reply:

We can certainly offer your girls a variety of items that are vegetarian in our restaurants.  We do have some great salads but we also offer a Vegetable Burger, we have a Veggie Pasta and a Veggie Skillet (not on the menu but they can certainly prepare that for you) along with a couple of appetizers that may be appealing to them.


----------



## damo

tinydancer09 said:


> Are reservations really needed to Margaritaville? I've never thought of this as being a reservations restaurant.



At busy times, reservations are good at all the restaurants.  I've seen longs lines of people waiting to get into Margaritaville.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> At busy times, reservations are good at all the restaurants.  I've seen longs lines of people waiting to get into Margaritaville.


----------



## Ohiodislover

damo said:


> At busy times, reservations are good at all the restaurants.  I've seen longs lines of people waiting to get into Margaritaville.



Just made reservations at Margaritaville.

Love Opentable  So glad I read that citywalk restaurants are now included!


----------



## Atotty

Thanks for the opentable tip. Just got what I needed for two diff places.


----------



## P&B's Mom

This may be a stupid question, but do you need a ticket to the theme park to dine at any of the restaurants like NBA City or Margaritaville on City Walk?


----------



## rtphokie

P&B's Mom said:


> This may be a stupid question, but do you need a ticket to the theme park to dine at any of the restaurants like NBA City or Margaritaville on City Walk?



There is no such thing as a stupid question.

No you dont need a theme park ticket.  City Walk is outside the gates of IOA and Universal Studios.

You will have to pay $15 parking (significant less if you arrive in the evening, I forget the exact time) like the theme park visitors however.  All theme park parking and City Walk Parking is in the same garages.


----------



## Metro West

P&B's Mom said:


> This may be a stupid question, but do you need a ticket to the theme park to dine at any of the restaurants like NBA City or Margaritaville on City Walk?


 No theme park tickets are required. You do have to pay to park though. It's $15.00 until 6pm when the fee drops to $3.00...unless there is a hard ticket event going on that evening like Halloween Horror Nights or Mardi Gras...then the parking fee stays at $15.00 until later in the evening.


----------



## P&B's Mom

Thanks so much for the quick replies!!!!!


----------



## tink20

What is your MUST DO restaurant?

Should we do lunch at JB Margaritaville, since we will have a child in our party, is dinner, more a bar atmosphere?

How is Pastamore at City Walk?

Are all hotdogs Nathans?

What is your favorite dish at Mythos?

Are the menus posted outside the restaurant (TS and CS), so you can look at them, before you go in?

Do you have any recommendations of a certain dish, (anywhere) that you just LOVED?  Any must try snacks?

How can I find out if there is a dress code?

Sorry for all the questions, our trip is getting closer, and I am a little OCD (just a little) Plus, everyone will be asking me questions and expecting me to know all the info.

If you took the time to ansrew  Thank you!


----------



## Melanie230

What is your MUST DO restaurant?  BUBBA GUMPS!!

Should we do lunch at JB Margaritaville, since we will have a child in our party, is dinner, more a bar atmosphere?  EITHER IS FINE.  WE USUALLY EAT DINNER THERE WITH OUR TWO KIDS.  THEY HAVE PEOPLE WALKING AROUND ON STILTS MAKING BALLOONS FOR THE KIDS.

How is Pastamore at City Walk?  WE LOVE IT!!  I WILL BUY THE MEAL TICKET UNIVERSAL NOW HAS FOR PASTAMORE BEFORE WE GO!

Are all hotdogs Nathans? I AM NOT SURE.

What is your favorite dish at Mythos? EVERYTHING!

Are the menus posted outside the restaurant (TS and CS), so you can look at them, before you go in? SOME ARE...BUT YOU CAN JUST ASK FOR ONE WHEN YOU WALK UP.

Do you have any recommendations of a certain dish, (anywhere) that you just LOVED? Any must try snacks?  WE LOVE THE FOOD AT BUBBA GUMPS.  THE SEAFOOD IS REALLY GOOD.

How can I find out if there is a dress code?  NO DRESS CODE.  I THINK JUST STANDARD SHOES AND SHIRT.

Sorry for all the questions, our trip is getting closer, and I am a little OCD (just a little) Plus, everyone will be asking me questions and expecting me to know all the info.

If you took the time to ansrew Thank you! 

YOUR WELCOME...UNIVERSAL IS A BLAST!!!  WE LOVE IT!!


----------



## tink20

thank u, Melanie


----------



## Harry Potter

Can someone tell me when the hotels start to serve breakfast for room service?

And what kind of food could I expect? Menus anywhere?

I will be on my way to IOA every morning at around 7.15am (apart from 2 days when I am off to WDW  ), so of course I will need my breakfast no later than 6.45 - if at all.

I read somewhere that room service is 24hr, but I stay in quite a few hotels and may have gotten mixed up.


----------



## MSUBB1

Greetings!  Happy to be returning to US & IOA this July for the first time since 5/07.  Last time I did my research here and had wonderful meals throughout the week, so just curious if there are any new places that have opened since 2007.  We will be staying at RP for four nights, and plan on eating dinners mostly at City Walk.  What would be your favorites for lunch at the parks? (have been to Mythos and Finnigans).

Also, how is the other Emerils spot? (not Tchoup Tchoup)


----------



## ky07

MSUBB1 said:


> Greetings!  Happy to be returning to US & IOA this July for the first time since 5/07.  Last time I did my research here and had wonderful meals throughout the week, so just curious if there are any new places that have opened since 2007.  We will be staying at RP for four nights, and plan on eating dinners mostly at City Walk.  What would be your favorites for lunch at the parks? (have been to Mythos and Finnigans).
> 
> Also, how is the other Emerils spot? (not Tchoup Tchoup)


*I can't remeber too many new places opening other than the BK burger bar , Panda express and Moes southwest grille and far as Emerils goes I have never tried cause in looking at the menu and prices its really not a casual place and I am not the type of person that likes to dress up for dinner on vacation *


----------



## Metro West

MSUBB1 said:


> Greetings!  Happy to be returning to US & IOA this July for the first time since 5/07.  Last time I did my research here and had wonderful meals throughout the week, so just curious if there are any new places that have opened since 2007.  We will be staying at RP for four nights, and plan on eating dinners mostly at City Walk.  What would be your favorites for lunch at the parks? (have been to Mythos and Finnigans).
> 
> Also, how is the other Emerils spot? (not Tchoup Tchoup)


 I haven't been to Emerils. My favorite lunch spots in the parks are Thunder Falls Terrace at IOA and Louie's at the Studios. 

As far as new places...I saw (on another message board) there is supposed to be a Brazilian steakhouse opening over Latin Quarter at CityWalk. I don't think they had an opening date so it may not be open when you are here but it's going to be worth a look.


----------



## MSUBB1

Any opinions on Lombards Seafood Grill?  Looking for a couple of better restaurants for lunch.  Last time we had some counter fare which was rather bad (Circus McGurkus, I think?)  

Also, name your 4 favorites for dinner at City Walk.............


----------



## DizFan13

We definitely want to try the Three Broomsticks, just for the fun of the theme. For our other option we are considering Mythos or Confico Grill. It would be nice to look at a menu beforehand, or to have some idea of the price ranges. Does anyone know where I can find this information? I looked on the website but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Meriweather

I would like to know where to view menus also.

Haven't been since 2007 and since them have been diagnosed diabetic, so need to make sure there are some doable options.


----------



## Metro West

DizFan13 said:


> We definitely want to try the Three Broomsticks, just for the fun of the theme. For our other option we are considering Mythos or Confico Grill. It would be nice to look at a menu beforehand, or to have some idea of the price ranges. Does anyone know where I can find this information? I looked on the website but couldn't find anything.


 About the only online listing is this one from AllEars. It's dated and some of the restaurants have been replaced but this will give you an idea of what to expect. Also...if you have AAA, make sure you show it so you can get the discount.

http://allears.net/uni/menu/menus.htm

My recommendations are: Thunder Falls Terrace, Mythos and Comic Strip Cafe at IOA and Louie's and Finnegan's at the Studios.


----------



## Harry Potter

When you enter Three Broomsticks, and are asked how many in your party etc, can you request to be seated outside?


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> When you enter Three Broomsticks, and are asked how many in your party etc, can you request to be seated outside?




Yes, there are tables and chairs out on the back patio.


----------



## quadaunt

Since approximately 3 pm (EDT) today I've been trying to reach the IOA dining reservation line at the number posted on the US / IOA site:  407-224-4012.  I've only received a recorded message to leave a voicemail.  It doesn't post the reservation number's operating hours but I'm assuming the lines would normally be open until 9 pm or so?


----------



## damo

quadaunt said:


> Since approximately 3 pm (EDT) today I've been trying to reach the IOA dining reservation line at the number posted on the US / IOA site:  407-224-4012.  I've only received a recorded message to leave a voicemail.  It doesn't post the reservation number's operating hours but I'm assuming the lines would normally be open until 9 pm or so?



Where are you trying to make the reservation for?

Just leave a message and they will call you back.  It isn't like Disney where there are a kazillion people making advanced reservations.  Not many reservations are made in advance at Universal.


----------



## quadaunt

Trying to make a reservation for Mythos for Friday, June 17.  I'd been told by a Disney friend that I probably didn't need to make a Mythos reservation until the day of; however, the Disney planner in me just can't fathom that.   I've been reading about the heavy crowds at IOA and so am surprised that a restaurant like Mythos wouldn't be booked up far in advance.  I suppose that's a good thing...but still a little surprised that there isn't a rep to answer the phone.  I finally did leave a message about five minutes ago.

When is the latest reservation time at Mythos?


----------



## damo

quadaunt said:


> Trying to make a reservation for Mythos for Friday, June 17.  I'd been told by a Disney friend that I probably didn't need to make a Mythos reservation until the day of; however, the Disney planner in me just can't fathom that.   I've been reading about the heavy crowds at IOA and so am surprised that a restaurant like Mythos wouldn't be booked up far in advance.  I suppose that's a good thing...but still a little surprised that there isn't a rep to answer the phone.  I finally did leave a message about five minutes ago.
> 
> When is the latest reservation time at Mythos?



You can make a reservation on opentable.com


----------



## Tikitoi

Should we dress more than casual for dinner at Emerils?  In other words, not our regular shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## damo

Tikitoi said:


> Should we dress more than casual for dinner at Emerils?  In other words, not our regular shorts and t-shirts.



The only thing they don't accept is men in sleeveless shirts.  Lots of people do dress up though.


----------



## quadaunt

damo said:


> You can make a reservation on opentable.com


Thanks, that's very helpful.  I also found different reservation numbers in the "Universal Orlando 2011" book that I purchased at Border's last night.  One way or another I'll get that advance reservation made!


----------



## Tikitoi

damo said:


> The only thing they don't accept is men in sleeveless shirts.  Lots of people do dress up though.



Hmmm...that's why I thought about doing lunch.  Thinking that may be more appropriate for our shorts and t-shirts.  Maybe we won't wear the "touristy" t-shirts.


----------



## Metro West

I would just like to publicly thank Damo for her hard work in taking pictures of the menus throughout the Universal resort. 

Thank you!


----------



## PoohJen

Metro West said:


> I would just like to publicly thank Damo for her hard work in taking pictures of the menus throughout the Universal resort. Thank you!



Ditto!  It's great to know the prices ahead of time!


----------



## EvangelineG

I'd also like to say thank you to Damo. This is such a big help for our upcoming trip!


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh geez just found a picture of the Bistro Fillet at Mythos... My stomach is rumbling. Anyone here had it? I thought about just getting the pizza but dang that fillet looks tasty!


----------



## kingken

thanks very much for taking the time to show all menus, been a great help in budgeting for our forthcoming trip


----------



## damo

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh geez just found a picture of the Bistro Fillet at Mythos... My stomach is rumbling. Anyone here had it? I thought about just getting the pizza but dang that fillet looks tasty!



My friend had it when we were down in Feb. and she said it was the best thing she had the entire Disney/Universal vacation.


----------



## tinydancer09

damo said:


> My friend had it when we were down in Feb. and she said it was the best thing she had the entire Disney/Universal vacation.



If only it were december already. *smacks lips*


----------



## englishrose47

cheesybabydinosaur said:


> Another vote for finnegan's at Universal Studios. Last time we went, I had the Tipperary Corned Beef Sandwich (fresh baked pretzel roll piled with warm corned beef. Topped with sauteed onions and Swiss Cheese. Served with wedge fries.) and it was delicious!



Looking at the menua that is exactly what I picked !!!!


----------



## GreyStr0ke

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh geez just found a picture of the Bistro Fillet at Mythos... My stomach is rumbling. Anyone here had it? I thought about just getting the pizza but dang that fillet looks tasty!



I had it a few months ago and it was amazing. I'm going back on Saturday and plan on getting it again.


----------



## tinydancer09

GreyStr0ke said:


> I had it a few months ago and it was amazing. I'm going back on Saturday and plan on getting it again.



I think your picture is the one I saw actually.


----------



## disneygal55

Does anyone know where I can find menus/prices for Thanksgiving Day meals?
2010 prices are ok cause I know it's too early.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

bump


----------



## Metro West

disneygal55 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find menus/prices for Thanksgiving Day meals?
> 2010 prices are ok cause I know it's too early.


 There are all kinds of Thanksgiving buffets around Orlando that week but lots are pretty pricey...at least for me. Unfortunately the specials don't come out until close to the holiday.


----------



## hpfan100

Thanks for posting all these menu photos....it's a big help as I'm a vegetarian and picky. 


Looking forward to trying out some goodies in just 5 days 

ETA: just read the veggie note on page 1 from Chef Bob....Not helpful but I'll live...maybe it's a joke and I just don't get it.


----------



## Mom3girls

Will places like Finnegans and NBA city allow my kids to order from the children's menu even if they are older than 9?  Sometimes they're not real adventurous.  It would make things soooo much easier if they can get what they want.


----------



## damo

Mom3girls said:


> Will places like Finnegans and NBA city allow my kids to order from the children's menu even if they are older than 9?  Sometimes they're not real adventurous.  It would make things soooo much easier if they can get what they want.




Yes.  There will be no problem.  My kids ordered off of there when they were teens sometimes.


----------



## Mom3girls

Great!  Thanks for the quick response.  I booked RPR club level and i'm hoping that we will use the club often for the food/drink offerings.  We plan on going to Finnegans and NBA city and Bula Pool Bar to fill in our 2 night trip.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

Does anyone have a Hard Rock Hotel room service menu for viewing?


----------



## damo

DisneyNDecember said:


> Does anyone have a Hard Rock Hotel room service menu for viewing?



http://www.hardrockhotelorlando.com/docs/Room_Service_MenuOct1.pdf


----------



## DisneyNDecember

damo said:


> http://www.hardrockhotelorlando.com/docs/Room_Service_MenuOct1.pdf




Love you !!! Thank you !!!


----------



## 5by5

After plowing through this entire thread I have a few questions to better prepare for trip to US next week.

1)  If you have a few teenage sons who seem to consume about 25,000 calories a day, where would you recommend we take them so we're not bankrupt by the end of the meal?    Anywhere on the US property is fine.

2)  What (and where) are your favorite junky snacks at US?  Caramel apples?  Gelato?  

3)  Someone had linked to the www.orlandocoupons.com website for a few discount offers to some of the restaurants on Citywalk.  Has anyone had issues using these?

Thx!

Tony


----------



## mnmmoney

For a sit down meal with big eaters at resonable prices - I would suggest The Nascar Cafe


----------



## damo

5by5 said:


> After plowing through this entire thread I have a few questions to better prepare for trip to US next week.
> 
> 1)  If you have a few teenage sons who seem to consume about 25,000 calories a day, where would you recommend we take them so we're not bankrupt by the end of the meal?    Anywhere on the US property is fine.
> 
> 2)  What (and where) are your favorite junky snacks at US?  Caramel apples?  Gelato?
> 
> 3)  Someone had linked to the www.orlandocoupons.com website for a few discount offers to some of the restaurants on Citywalk.  Has anyone had issues using these?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Tony



I like the yummy treats at Boulangerie in USF and Croissant Moon at IOA.


----------



## macraven

just wanted to give damo a shout out and thanx for all the hard work she has done for this thread.




noticed it is now updated regularly.










thank you!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> just wanted to give damo a shout out and thanx for all the hard work she has done for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noticed it is now updated regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


*Totally agree 
Great job damo *


----------



## damo

Gee thanks guys!!!  Happy to help!


----------



## englishrose47

ky07 said:


> *Totally agree
> Great job damo *



Me too !! My Free trip next year is already being planned for where to eat thanks to Damo!! On my list are, Finnigan's, Mythos, Bubba Gumps for sure still picking and choosing !! We will have 4 nights there and I wont be paying !!!But I have to be reasonable plus make sure hamburgers are on the menu !!


----------



## patster734

I'll add my praises too!  Great job, Damo!!



englishrose47 said:


> Me too !! My Free trip next year is already being planned for where to eat thanks to Damo!! On my list are, Finnigan's, Mythos, Bubba Gumps for sure still picking and choosing !! We will have 4 nights there and I wont be paying !!!But I have to be reasonable plus make sure hamburgers are on the menu !!



For good burgers, I suggest either Margaritaville or Hard Rock Cafe!


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> For good burgers, I suggest either Margaritaville or Hard Rock Cafe!



Bula Bar at RPR has great burgers too.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> Bula Bar at RPR has great burgers too.



Out of all of the times I've stayed at RPR, I've never eaten there.  That's the bar by the pool?


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Out of all of the times I've stayed at RPR, I've never eaten there.  That's the bar by the pool?



Yes.  Their salads are really good too!


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Bula Bar at RPR has great burgers too.



Oh my goodness, Yes they are fantastic.........I always forget to recommend this place but it is so good 

Portions are excellent too, but one of the tastiest burgers DH and I had.

Cocktails are nice too 


I agree Thank you Damo for this thread, I love reading it


----------



## v_gan

hpfan100 said:


> ETA: just read the veggie note on page 1 from Chef Bob....Not helpful but I'll live...maybe it's a joke and I just don't get it.



I agree. That Chef sounds like he's on drugs or something. "...also have turkey legs that are just smoked..." Oh, well, in that case!

Universal really needs to work on their vegetarian/vegan options. There needs to be at least one meatless entree at at least half of the restaurants. It's really not so hard to have a pasta dish without meatballs or a cream sauce, which is what's holding back many of the restaurants. It's not like it takes extra work to make something vegetarian/vegan. In fact, it requires less since you're leaving things out. I would never expect tofu or faux meats in the parks, but some hearty vegetable-heavy meals would be a welcome addition to the iceberg lettuce salads and fruit cups. There's only one place in either park you can even get a veggie burger (which, compared to most theme parks, is amazing on it's own.. but when you're competing against Disney in this case, it's downright embarrassing).


----------



## damo

v_gan said:


> I agree. That Chef sounds like he's on drugs or something. "...also have turkey legs that are just smoked..." Oh, well, in that case!
> 
> Universal really needs to work on their vegetarian/vegan options. There needs to be at least one meatless entree at at least half of the restaurants. It's really not so hard to have a pasta dish without meatballs or a cream sauce, which is what's holding back many of the restaurants. It's not like it takes extra work to make something vegetarian/vegan. In fact, it requires less since you're leaving things out. I would never expect tofu or faux meats in the parks, but some hearty vegetable-heavy meals would be a welcome addition to the iceberg lettuce salads and fruit cups. There's only one place in either park you can even get a veggie burger (which, compared to most theme parks, is amazing on it's own.. but when you're competing against Disney in this case, it's downright embarrassing).



That note from Chef Bob was for someone else with a specific allergy.  I only put that info in there so people can use his phone number and get a feel for how helpful he can be -- I didn't think people would figure he thought smoked meats were vegetarian.  I'll edit it since it seems to be misleading and annoying people.

I hope that people that are unhappy with the food choices at Universal let them know.  If there doesn't seem to be a large demand for vegetarian/vegan/gluten free/etc., I don't think they will change their offerings.

I've gone through the menus and picked out the obvious vegetarian choices without salads and fries and snacks or those foods that you can ask to have the meat left off and posted them on the first page.  If anyone sees any that I've missed or are not actually vegetarian, please let me know and I'll edit.  I also have not added anything that you can omit the meat from. 

I've looked through this site about Disney veggie dining.... http://allears.net/din/vegcsparks.htm http://allears.net/din/vegtsparks.htm and really don't see much difference between Universal and Disney (Epcot only has one counter service with a veggie burger as does Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom..Magic Kingdom only has two places).

Similar to Disney, most of the table service places at Universal will alter their dishes to make them vegetarian for you.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

I have seen that Confisco's has a Spiderman character breakfast. How would I go about booking that? Thanks!


----------



## damo

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> I have seen that Confisco's has a Spiderman character breakfast. How would I go about booking that? Thanks!



Call 407-224-4012 for prices and reservations.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

damo said:


> Call 407-224-4012 for prices and reservations.



Thanks so much!


----------



## piginmud

It never ceases to amaze me that wonderful people such as Damo will find all these jpegs (or take them) and post them all so that normal folk like me can save hours of time by just clicking on the links.

Thank you!
debbie


----------



## macraven

yea, damo is kewl..........


----------



## damo

piginmud said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that wonderful people such as Damo will find all these jpegs (or take them) and post them all so that normal folk like me can save hours of time by just clicking on the links.
> 
> Thank you!
> debbie





macraven said:


> yea, damo is kewl..........




Thanks guys!  I've gotten so much help from this board that it is nice to be able to give some back.


----------



## dis2011

Hi,
Is the meal deal worth the price and how many restaurants actually take part in the meal deal?
Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

dis2011 said:


> Hi,
> Is the meal deal worth the price and how many restaurants actually take part in the meal deal?
> Thanks!


 No it's not worth it...unless you have people in your party who like to eat all day. There are only three restaurants in each park that participate and except for Louie's at the Studios, there are much better places you can try.


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> No it's not worth it...unless you have people in your party who like to eat all day. There are only three restaurants in each park that participate and except for Louie's at the Studios, there are much better places you can try.



I'm going to add that quote to the sticky.


----------



## macraven

the meal deal is only valid from 11:00 to 30 minutes prior to park closing.

no breakfast is available at the counter service in the parks.


----------



## englishrose47

Your colomn is my guide to my first trip to Universal !!Thanks to you I have a much better idea of where to go to eat with 8 Special Needs folks I and my friend will be taking to Universal sometime next year !!


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Your colomn is my guide to my first trip to Universal !!Thanks to you I have a much better idea of where to go to eat with 8 Special Needs folks I and my friend will be taking to Universal sometime next year !!




Any info that you can bring back about special needs dining would be much appreciated.  I'd like to be able to help more in that direction.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Any info that you can bring back about special needs dining would be much appreciated.  I'd like to be able to help more in that direction.



I will be happy to do that!! I will be taking a group of 8 to Disney in October, but as a Veteran of Disney I am familiar with the dining options , but I have never been to Universal Studios and so lean heavily on veterans like yourself for ideas. Usually the group will all be ambulatory ( no wheelchairs)  but there disabilities will range , some may have hearing or vision problems, some autism and the list goes on !! The biggest challenge can be to find places that have a variety of foods so all have something they can or will eat !! One of the questions I ask before the trip is for info on their food likes and dislikes and of course any allergies. You see usually we do not meet these guys till we get to the airport . By the time we part company we are all good friends and totally at ease with each other !!It is truly a rewarding experience for us Escorts !!
I can definately let you know how the food choices were , how the staff reacted and treated our guys , all of which could help you assit other vacationers with special needs folks !!


----------



## LaraK

I'm taking a food allergic child in November (Thanksgiving Week) for our first trip to Universal.  Disney is fantastic in working with families with allergies, will Universal also work with us?  My son's allergies are fairly extensive.


----------



## danijake

Has anyone been recently? Are there ANY vegan options at Islands of Adventure?


----------



## damo

danijake said:


> Has anyone been recently? Are there ANY vegan options at Islands of Adventure?



Check out the food sticky.  I've listed any vegetarian and vegan options that I could find.


----------



## damo

LaraK said:


> I'm taking a food allergic child in November (Thanksgiving Week) for our first trip to Universal.  Disney is fantastic in working with families with allergies, will Universal also work with us?  My son's allergies are fairly extensive.



You need to call guest services.  They will have their head chef contact you and let you know what you can eat.  Individual restaurants will prepare stuff specifically for you if necessary.


----------



## hpfan100

I just got back a few weeks ago   I'm a light eater at theme parks as it's toooooooo humid for me and I get whiny. 


In Islands I ate at 3 broomsticks and had the soup and salad platter and an ice tea. I got the potato leek soup and it was amazing. It's not vegan but vegetarian. The prices are reasonable too. All that plus tax was under 10 bucks. I also went to the hog's head and had an ale and a butterbeer at one point both vegetarian. The ale is vegan  and pretty good. I ate at Bubba Gumps too and the veggie burger is the best burger I EVER ate. It is portabella based and has avocado on it.  AWESOME!!!!  

I read through the menu sticky Damo created and made a list of all the places I wanted to try and the items I could have. I carried that with me so I would feel prepared. I had a fine time finding food for me! 

If you have a car then I advise hitting the super target down the I-4 and grabbing some groceries. I did and it was great to have my favorite yogurt for breakfast each morning and cheaper diet cokes 

Also,MelanieC's report was very helpful to read over.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

are you able to make reservations for dinner at the hard rock cafe? or is it just walk up - first come first serve? Also does staying on site get you any benefits in making reservations?


----------



## damo

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> are you able to make reservations for dinner at the hard rock cafe? or is it just walk up - first come first serve? Also does staying on site get you any benefits in making reservations?



By staying onsite you get priority seating.  It is a list just for onsite people. You can also go here to make advanced reservations...


http://www.hardrock.com/px/default.aspx?selLocation=Orlando


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

damo said:


> By staying onsite you get priority seating.  It is a list just for onsite people. You can also go here to make advanced reservations...
> 
> 
> http://www.hardrock.com/px/default.aspx?selLocation=Orlando



awesome thanks! Do i just walk up and show my room key to get the priority seating? Or do I have to notify someone before we go?


----------



## Metro West

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> awesome thanks! Do i just walk up and show my room key to get the priority seating? Or do I have to notify someone before we go?


 Just show your room key when you arrive at the restaurant. You don't have to call ahead or let anyone know ahead of time.


----------



## bwmmfan

Do not I mean do not eat at Mel's Diner.  It was the worst meal I have ever had!!


----------



## damo

bwmmfan said:


> Do not I mean do not eat at Mel's Diner.  It was the worst meal I have ever had!!



Yup.  That is one that is usually on the "stay away" list.


----------



## NewCruiser2011

Hate to be so negative - but must admit that the lunch we had at Mythos was some of the worst food we've had in Orlando, hands down.   Both our meals were poorly prepared and underwhelming.   I have no idea how this restaurant gets such high ratings in Orlando food magazines.   I think people enjoy the atmosphere, but unfortunately we didn't eat a single thing that was worthy of praise.  We were bummed. 

However -- we did have a LOVELY meal at Emerill's Tchoup Chop!  Everything was well prepared with great flavors.  Great servers as well.


----------



## damo

NewCruiser2011 said:


> Hate to be so negative - but must admit that the lunch we had at Mythos was some of the worst food we've had in Orlando, hands down.   Both our meals were poorly prepared and underwhelming.   I have no idea how this restaurant gets such high ratings in Orlando food magazines.   I think people enjoy the atmosphere, but unfortunately we didn't eat a single thing that was worthy of praise.  We were bummed.
> 
> However -- we did have a LOVELY meal at Emerill's Tchoup Chop!  Everything was well prepared with great flavors.  Great servers as well.



Awww, that is sad to hear!  We've been eating there for 10 years and have never had a bad meal.


----------



## cuddles

Planogirl said:


> If you can catch it open, the Monsters Cafe in the Studios has mediocre food but amazing theming.  The trouble is that it is usually only open during HHN or during extremely crowded periods.  It's a pity.
> 
> As for the topic, our favorites are Margaritaville and the Nascar Cafe in Citywalk, Thunder Falls Terrace and the Three Broomsticks in IOA and the Boulangerie and Louie's in the Studios.  We had a real nice lunch in the Confisco Grille last year but the service was sloooowwww.



My son was disapointed that Monster's Cafe was closed the last time we went so we hope it's open when we go in November but I have a feeling it won't be.

Just wondering how hard is it to get a table at The Three Broomsticks? I would imagine it's nuts there.

Our faves so far are : Emerils at Citywalk, Bubba Gumps at Citywalk and Mel's Diner at US.


----------



## cuddles

damo said:


> Yup.  That is one that is usually on the "stay away" list.




We love Mel's and make sure we eat there at least once every trip, guess we are easy to please,lol.


----------



## damo

cuddles said:


> My son was disapointed that Monster's Cafe was closed the last time we went so we hope it's open when we go in November but I have a feeling it won't be.
> 
> Just wondering how hard is it to get a table at The Three Broomsticks? I would imagine it's nuts there.
> 
> Our faves so far are : Emerils at Citywalk, Bubba Gumps at Citywalk and Mel's Diner at US.



It's pretty easy to get a table at The Three Broomsticks.  It is just counter service so things move pretty quickly.

I think you're the first person ever to like Mel's Diner!  I hope that means their food is improving.


----------



## bwmmfan

NewCruiser2011 said:


> Hate to be so negative - but must admit that the lunch we had at Mythos was some of the worst food we've had in Orlando, hands down.   Both our meals were poorly prepared and underwhelming.   I have no idea how this restaurant gets such high ratings in Orlando food magazines.   I think people enjoy the atmosphere, but unfortunately we didn't eat a single thing that was worthy of praise.  We were bummed.
> 
> However -- we did have a LOVELY meal at Emerill's Tchoup Chop!  Everything was well prepared with great flavors.  Great servers as well.



I have to say I totally agree.   I thought the menu was boring and food so-so.  We were seriously disappointed in all the places we ate at Universal.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

Anyone have some good suggestions on where to eat breakfast on citywalk? or even in the theme parks themselves?


----------



## mrbrady

Well we ate at Mythos last week and loved it. We had the final seating of the day, which may have helped. We had the Barbeque Chicken Pizza and the Mushroom flatbread to start (both very good) and then the Bistro Filet with Truffle Butter - steak that melted in the mouth. The atmosphere and service were both top notch.

Worst meal of our trip was at Islands in the RPR. Disinterested staff, the appetizers arrived at the same time as the entrees and no sign of a bread basket or a server interested enough to offer us a dessert. To add insult to injury it was also the most expensive meal of the trip. I have told the manager of the RPR what I thought... perhaps I'll hear back.


----------



## Bluer101

mrbrady said:


> Well we ate at Mythos last week and loved it. We had the final seating of the day, which may have helped. We had the Barbeque Chicken Pizza and the Mushroom flatbread to start (both very good) and then the Bistro Filet with Truffle Butter - steak that melted in the mouth. The atmosphere and service were both top notch.
> 
> Worst meal of our trip was at Islands in the RPR. Disinterested staff, the appetizers arrived at the same time as the entrees and no sign of a bread basket or a server interested enough to offer us a dessert. To add insult to injury it was also the most expensive meal of the trip. I have told the manager of the RPR what I thought... perhaps I'll hear back.



I have only had the breakfast buffet at Islands Dinning room and it has always been great, except for the price keeps rising.


----------



## damo

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> Anyone have some good suggestions on where to eat breakfast on citywalk? or even in the theme parks themselves?



You can get a breakfast pizza at Pastamore Express.  There is Cinnabon across from there.  I like the breakfast croissants at Croissant Moon and Boulangerie.  There is also a Cinnabon inside IOA.  If you want a more elaborate breakfast, I think you need to go to the hotels.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I have only had the breakfast buffet at Islands Dinning room and it has always been great, except for the price keeps rising.



i have had the breakfast buffet and lunch and dinner there.

i have no complaints on the food or service.

everything was great for me.
i plan to eat at the Islands Dining room again on my october trip.



everyone has different tastes and ideas about the restaurants.
what i enjoy others might not.


----------



## harrismargaret9

Thanks for sharing places to eat and places not to eat as mentioned by some. I being a foodie love to have some new experience. Ill share what I had this time.


----------



## cuddlykp

Wow!!! Thanks so much to you guys for all this work putting the menus on line for us.

My son says I have officially lost my mind! I not only have all our meals scheduled but I have menus of every restaurant we are eating at!

He just asked if I am scheduling our bathroom breaks as well,lol....ya never know!


----------



## itsdisneytime

Hello friends.   I need help in a big way.    I am going to be coming to Islands of Adventure with a friend of mine who is kicking and screaming all the way.  She wanted to tag along to bring her 9 year old to :isney:: and is now sort of irritated that her daughter decided she wanted to come along with my daughter and I when we go over to IOA for 1 day.    

Long story short, the ONLY THING that is going to make her happy this day is finding something OFF THE CHARTS good for her to eat.   SHE IS A BIG FOODIE.       I am not familiar with what is in IOA to eat but id imagine all the food stuff is going to be on this city walk that i keep hearing about.   

Please please chime in ... if you only had 1 opportunity to make a food critic happy (and she made comments about wanting to eat REALLY GOOD stuff that she cannot get at chain restaurants in everywhere usa) ... so where would you suggest?     Keep in mind we are only doing 1 day at IOA so I prefer to do something quick and easy in the park (but as good as possible) ... and then come out for a dinner on the cat walk or whatever its called 

I know you all probably wish you had 50 cents for everytime this question has been asked ... and i have tried to scroll through the threads but I need help still.  

thanks


----------



## Metro West

My recommendation for IOA would be either Thunder Falls Terrace or Comic Strip Cafe. Both are counter service and pretty good...for theme park food. My preference would be TFT since I've eaten there so many times and have never had a bad experience. Comic Strip Cafe offers many different choices so she should find something she likes.


----------



## dolphinslady

Mythos would be a good choice for the ambience.  My husband loved the steak with truffle butter...Citywalk also has Margaritaville and Bubba Gumps, which we had great food at.  Will def. go back to both.

Good luck either way!


----------



## macraven

for cs, i like Blondies.
you can have them make your sandwich to order.
tell them what you want on it and it is made fresh.


----------



## patster734

itsdisneytime said:


> Hello friends.   I need help in a big way.    I am going to be coming to Islands of Adventure with a friend of mine who is kicking and screaming all the way.  She wanted to tag along to bring her 9 year old to :isney:: and is now sort of irritated that her daughter decided she wanted to come along with my daughter and I when we go over to IOA for 1 day.
> 
> Long story short, the ONLY THING that is going to make her happy this day is finding something OFF THE CHARTS good for her to eat.   SHE IS A BIG FOODIE.       I am not familiar with what is in IOA to eat but id imagine all the food stuff is going to be on this city walk that i keep hearing about.
> 
> Please please chime in ... if you only had 1 opportunity to make a food critic happy (and she made comments about wanting to eat REALLY GOOD stuff that she cannot get at chain restaurants in everywhere usa) ... so where would you suggest?     Keep in mind we are only doing 1 day at IOA so I prefer to do something quick and easy in the park (but as good as possible) ... and then come out for a dinner on the cat walk or whatever its called
> 
> I know you all probably wish you had 50 cents for everytime this question has been asked ... and i have tried to scroll through the threads but I need help still.
> 
> thanks



For lunch, Mythos in IOA.
For dinner, Emeril's at Citywalk.  Emeril's is pricey and usually requires a reservation.  Reservations can be made at opentable.com.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

Has anyone ever printed the coupons from orlandocoupons and actually used them at a restaurant? The only reason I ask is because at home I have tried to use similar type coupons that are printable off the internet and they never seem to accept them. Anyone have luck at universal? I saw a few on orlandocoupon that interest me like the free margarita one at margaritaville or the 20% of pastamore.  Let me know your experience with these!


----------



## macraven

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> Has anyone ever printed the coupons from orlandocoupons and actually used them at a restaurant? The only reason I ask is because at home I have tried to use similar type coupons that are printable off the internet and they never seem to accept them. Anyone have luck at universal? I saw a few on orlandocoupon that interest me like the free margarita one at margaritaville or the 20% of pastamore.  Let me know your experience with these!



i have used them before and didn't have any issues at city walk or rph.

the one for margaritas or the 20% off will be honored at that place but, you have to show them the coupon before you order.


----------



## FlyingElephantFan

We have one day at Universal IOA, I think we are going on a Thursday at the beginning of October.  We are not staying on-site, so we don't have early entry.  My son is a Harry Potter fanatic.  He is 9 and has read all of the books.  We are staying at Disney and this side trip is a surprise for him.

I want to eat at Mythos (he is also really into Greek mythology).  This will be our only meal other than snacks.  When is the best time to make our reservation, so we maximize our time at the park?  Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

you can use www.opentable.com


early october is not a busy time in the parks.

you could even book for 11:30 when they open at the booth/kiosk in city walk the same day.

i love the signature pizza there!


----------



## cheap traveler

I am wondering if anyone knows...

Will all/any of the TS restaurants make a to-go order?

I ask because I am traveling with a picky eater. There are a few menu items I have seen that I would really like to try, but I don't want her to have to eat kid's chicken strips at every meal (she is 15, very picky). 

Like Bubba Gump's. I would LOVE to get some coconut shrimp to go, and maybe some soup. Then we could grab her whatever she wants, and find an outdoor table or bench to people-watch. 

TIA!!


----------



## Metro West

cheap traveler said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows...
> 
> Will all/any of the TS restaurants make a to-go order?
> 
> I ask because I am traveling with a picky eater. There are a few menu items I have seen that I would really like to try, but I don't want her to have to eat kid's chicken strips at every meal (she is 15, very picky).
> 
> Like Bubba Gump's. I would LOVE to get some coconut shrimp to go, and maybe some soup. Then we could grab her whatever she wants, and find an outdoor table or bench to people-watch.
> 
> TIA!!


 I don't believe any of the park restaurants have to-go containers...at least I've never seen any but the CityWalk restaurants will provide those containers.


----------



## LMO429

If you are staying onsite do you have to make reservations for dinner?


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> If you are staying onsite do you have to make reservations for dinner?



Staying onsite will get you into a priority line.  It is always simple to just make reservations online at opentable.com 

In less busy times, it isn't necessary to make a reservation.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Staying onsite will get you into a priority line.  It is always simple to just make reservations online at opentable.com
> 
> In less busy times, it isn't necessary to make a reservation.



I am thinking it would be a GOOD idea for 10 !!!!


----------



## dsmom

just back from a week at Universal and have to say we did not have one 
bad meal the whole week!  

Trattoria at PB- had the breakfast buffet several times and it was great!

Sal's at PB-ate here at least once a day - sandwiches good and the best steak
pizza EVER!

Hard Rock Cafe- great pulled pork sandwich - great hot fudge sundae.

Nascar Grille- good pulled pork sandwich - good burger but Great service!!

Forrest Gump - great fish sandwich and husband said best burger he has ever had.

Room service at PB was great.

Circus Mcgurcus was great this time!  Chicken dinner really good. great chix caesar salad.

Mel's - we must have gotten lucky - burgers and chicken were very good.

Nathans - great hotdog and it was huge!

Blondies - great sandwiches



Louies - great pizza and sandwiches.

Nba City- everything was great!

Latin Quarter- everything was great!


----------



## cuches

I was wondering if the first week in October is typically a slow time? Do we need to make advanced reservations (funny calling 2 weeks prior to the trip advanced, at Disney I usually make my ressies 3 months in advance  !) or could we just make the ressies the day of and have no problem? We are staying onsite at HRH. 

Since we are traveling with our DD 12  who has severe autism sit down meals are difficult but not completely out of the question, but since we are going at HER speed QS is probrably best for most of our meals...any tips on the best QS in the parks, hotels and at City Walk--if any.

Thanks!
Tina


----------



## macraven

you can stop in at the booth at city walk to make reservations for that day.
or make them for anytime during your stay.

this is for any guest to use.

mythos is the only one i would suggest to make a ressie for now.
you can use, www.opentable.com

i'll be at the darkside for 8 days starting oct 4th.
i have no plans to make any ressies until i am in the park.

if i have others with me, i might make a ressie at mythos the day before i arrive.

early october is a low attendance period.
you should not have issues getting the places you want.

if you avoid eating at city walk when the parks close, you will not have problems getting seated.

it is only when the parks close that city walk gets lines at certain restaurants.


----------



## c&m

Hi there...I know where/when to eat at WDW, but at Universal...I just don't have a clue. This is our first trip ever to Universal Orlando in March 2012. Hopefully, the Universal experts can help me out , so I can pretend I know what I'm doing in front of my family. 

Background Info: We're a family of 4 - DH, me, DD (16) and DD (13). We have no life-threatening food allergies and no food hang-ups. Our picky eater in the family has since grown out of that title and is now capable of eating just about anything on a normal menu. We are out of the pizza/chicken strips/mac 'n cheese phase (yay!!! ), so our restaurant choices don't need to be centered around kiddie menus.

Our Itinerary: Land into MCO, and arrive at Universal for our 1-night stay at the HRH around 7pm on a Thursday night. Get up early on Friday morning to head into IOA. Spend full day at IOA.

Restaurant Recommendations Needed for these Meals:
1. Dinner on night we arrive at HRH.
2. Breakfast before IOA park day.
3. Lunch inside IOA.
4. Dinner inside IOA or at Citywalk (in case we decide to leave earlier).

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## RAPstar

c&m said:


> Hi there...I know where/when to eat at WDW, but at Universal...I just don't have a clue. This is our first trip ever to Universal Orlando in March 2012. Hopefully, the Universal experts can help me out , so I can pretend I know what I'm doing in front of my family.
> 
> Background Info: We're a family of 4 - DH, me, DD (16) and DD (13). We have no life-threatening food allergies and no food hang-ups. Our picky eater in the family has since grown out of that title and is now capable of eating just about anything on a normal menu. We are out of the pizza/chicken strips/mac 'n cheese phase (yay!!! ), so our restaurant choices don't need to be centered around kiddie menus.
> 
> Our Itinerary: Land into MCO, and arrive at Universal for our 1-night stay at the HRH around 7pm on a Thursday night. Get up early on Friday morning to head into IOA. Spend full day at IOA.
> 
> Restaurant Recommendations Needed for these Meals:
> 1. Dinner on night we arrive at HRH.
> 2. Breakfast before IOA park day.
> 3. Lunch inside IOA.
> 4. Dinner inside IOA or at Citywalk (in case we decide to leave earlier).
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



1) I hear good things about The Kitchen at HRH, plus you have all of CityWalk to eat at (Margaritaville is always good!).
2) There's a Cinnabon in Citywalk, or Croissant Moon at the entrance to IOA has good pastries. 
3) Mythos is one of my favorites at IOA, as is Fire Eater's Grill if its open. Plus Three Broomsticks if you're there for Potterland
4) Mythos is good for dinner as well if you don't eat for lunch, but it does close early sometimes. And again, Margaritaville at CityWalk. Or for a lighter dinner, I enjoyed the BK Whopper Bar too.


----------



## damo

Confisco's has a new gluten free menu


http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6177/6181596188_a9da1c5140_b.jpg


----------



## damo

Confisco's has a new gluten free menu


http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6177/6181596188_a9da1c5140_b.jpg


----------



## LaceyLace

Hi all.  I looked through the list of food choices at the HRH and didn't see anything for their pool bar, the BeachClub.  

Do they serve any kind of food there?  Lunch?  Snacks?  

If so, anyone have a menu? 

If not, is there any sort of "quick service" spot on HRH property? 

Thanks!


----------



## JessicaR

LaceyLace said:


> Hi all.  I looked through the list of food choices at the HRH and didn't see anything for their pool bar, the BeachClub.
> 
> Do they serve any kind of food there?  Lunch?  Snacks?
> 
> If so, anyone have a menu?
> 
> If not, is there any sort of "quick service" spot on HRH property?
> 
> Thanks!



This was the menu when we were there last. If it has changed it will be similar. The food is great! 

Artichoke & Spinach Dip



artichoke and spinach dip with tortilla chips
Quesadilla


$8.98
jack and cheddar cheese, grilled onions, guacamole, pico de gallo and sour cream with chicken
Quesadilla 


$8.95
jack and cheddar cheese, grilled onions, guacamole, pico de gallo and sour cream with portobello mushroom
Sticks


$6.95
mozzarella and marinara
Nachos


$11.95
tortilla chips with chicken, lettuce, tomato, cheese, pico de gallo, sour cream and
Fries Or D-rings


$4.75

Fries Or D-Rings 


$5.75
with cheese
Wings


$8.95
traditional buffalo, bbq or teriyaki with blue cheese.
Chicken Fingers


$12.95
fries and honey mustard sauce.
Headliners
Fish & Wings


$8.95
battered cod. fries, tartar and malt vinegar
Popper Shrimp


$8.95
with fries
Portobello Panini


$8.95
grilled marinated portobello with tomato, cheese and onions
Three Cheese Pizza


$8.90
mozzarella, asiago and parmesan each additional topping $1.00 sausage, mushrooms, pepperoni
Turkey Club


$9.95
roasted turkey, bacon, lettuce, tomato and
Cuban


$8.85
roasted pork, ham, swiss and pickles
Ancho Chicken Sandwich


$9.95
grilled marinated chicken with jack cheese and ranchero sauce.
Steak & Cheese


$10.95
grilled steak, peppers, onions and cheese.
Burgers


$8.75
veggie
Burgers 


$9.75
turkey
Burgers 


$10.75
8 oz. beef 
Kids Rock
Three Cheese Pizza


$6.95
mozzarella, asiago and parmesan
Grilled Cheese


$6.25
american cheese and fries
Chicken Fingers


$6.25
fries and honey mustard sauce.
Hotdog


$6.95
with fries
Burger


$6.95
with fries
Seasonal Fruit


$4.50

Encore
Beach House Salad


$9.95
romaine, cucumbers, tomato, onions and croutons. small side $4.95
Caesar


$8.95
asiago and garlic crisps. with chicken
Cobb


$12.95
grilled chicken, tomato, blue cheese
Apple Walnut Salad


$11.95
grilled chicken, field greens, walnuts and apple dressing
Emack & Bolio's Ice Cream


$3.95
vanilla ice ice baby (vanilla)
DISCLAIMER: Information shown may not reflect recent changes. Check with this rest


----------



## SnowWtch

Is the fish and chips you get at Three Broomsticks or Finnegan's the same as you'd get at the Comic Strip Cafe?  How's the portion size?


----------



## LaceyLace

Awesome!  They do have food!   

Thanks so much, JessicaR!


----------



## LCARDVERO

Thanks for all the useful information as I will be visiting Universal Studios while we are at Disney this November!


----------



## LMO429

What apps and entrees would you recommend at the following restaurants?

Mythos

Tschoup Choup

Mamma Della

Emerils

Thank you


----------



## damo

LMO429 said:


> What apps and entrees would you recommend at the following restaurants?
> 
> Mythos
> 
> Tschoup Choup
> 
> Mamma Della
> 
> Emerils
> 
> Thank you



I can only advise you on Mythos.  The Bistro Filet is delicious and try the warm chocolate banana gooey cake.


----------



## BurleyGirl

THANKS so much for this helpful thread!   Does anyone know what the times for the lunch menu are for TChoup Chop?  Will save us a great deal if we plan our day to have a late lunch as opposed to their dinner menu!  And, how far in advance does the opentable take reservations?  We won't be there until next November, so I want to make myself a reminder.


----------



## macraven

the menu for Island Dining Room at RPH has changed today.
should be in full effect tomorrow.

there will be the usual breakfast buffet and regular menu for the morning.
(there will be no changes with that menu.)

there will be a lunch and different dinner menu for specific time periods, with the place closed for a short time period in between lunch and dinner.

i believe the lunch menu will end in the afternoon and dinner hour will begin at 5 to closing at 10 pm.

when i was told what the theme would be and the disapearance of some of the food items, i was sad.


----------



## HPMonkey4

Can anyone tell me what is available on the room service menu for the Royal Pacific Hotel?  Prices would be great too.


----------



## damo

BurleyGirl said:


> THANKS so much for this helpful thread!   Does anyone know what the times for the lunch menu are for TChoup Chop?  Will save us a great deal if we plan our day to have a late lunch as opposed to their dinner menu!  And, how far in advance does the opentable take reservations?  We won't be there until next November, so I want to make myself a reminder.



Their website says 11:30 - 2:30.  Not sure how far ahead you can make a ressie, you may have to fiddle around with open table to find out.


----------



## damo

HPMonkey4 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is available on the room service menu for the Royal Pacific Hotel?  Prices would be great too.



If you check out the menu at Jake's you'll get a good idea of what is available for room service.


----------



## macraven

HPMonkey4 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is available on the room service menu for the Royal Pacific Hotel?  Prices would be great too.



i returned just this week from staying at rph.
i might have a copy of the room service menu.
i have not gone thru my paper items that i brought back.

it is a pretty full menu, 24 hour service.

there is a surcharge and a 22% gratuity added onto the cost of the menu foods.
so, don't tip if you use room service.

i'll post here when i get to organizing the stuff from my trip.


----------



## brenda1966

Are there phone numbers you can call to make last minute priority seatings?  Or even 1 day in advance?  I seem to recall having a number for Mythos last year.  I have the 407-503-3463 one wrote down, but is that just for onsite hotel reservations?  What about City Walk?  I won't have a smart phone with me so can't do internet.  Thanks!


----------



## patster734

brenda1966 said:


> Are there phone numbers you can call to make last minute priority seatings?  Or even 1 day in advance?  I seem to recall having a number for Mythos last year.  I have the 407-503-3463 one wrote down, but is that just for onsite hotel reservations?  What about City Walk?  I won't have a smart phone with me so can't do internet.  Thanks!



I don't know the phone number you're asking about, but if you're wanting to make last minute priority seatings, there is a dining reservation booth located in Citywalk (between the Universal Store and the AMC movie theater) that can assist with priority seating.  I think they have dining reservation booths in the parks too.  Also, as you're staying on property, each hotel has a concierge desk that should be able to assist in making priority dining requests.


----------



## JessicaR

brenda1966 said:


> Are there phone numbers you can call to make last minute priority seatings?  Or even 1 day in advance?  I seem to recall having a number for Mythos last year.  I have the 407-503-3463 one wrote down, but is that just for onsite hotel reservations?  What about City Walk?  I won't have a smart phone with me so can't do internet.  Thanks!



(407) 224-3663 call the day of and you should be fine.  CityWalk

407-224-2155 for information and availability. Margaritaville


 407/224-4534 - Mythos


----------



## donaldduck352

*Somebody by now has gotta have a review or pictures of the churrascaria dining at Latin Quarter.Or did I miss a post somewere?*


----------



## damo

donaldduck352 said:


> *Somebody by now has gotta have a review or pictures of the churrascaria dining at Latin Quarter.Or did I miss a post somewere?*



It's too expensive for me!!!


----------



## dsmom

we are going to latin quarter wednesday - Oct 26th for the buffet- i will report  back and tell you what we think!


----------



## brenda1966

Thanks Jessica R!  Last year we tried to eat at Margaritaville, but the wait was too long.  Now I can call ahead!


----------



## LaceyLace

Ugh.

I'm struggling finding places to eat at the parks.  We don't want full service, but yet don't want the usual hotdogs or hamburgers either every day.

Ideal spots would be bars that also serve appetizer type foods, but I'm not finding menus for those.

*Interested in Backwater Bar at the entrance to Islands.  Anyone know if they serve food? *(I know they do at Confisco, but once again, not looking for a full sit down meal.)

Finding places to eat is more difficult than I thought.  Other than Thunder Falls Terrace which serves chicken & ribs, I am stuck...


----------



## damo

LaceyLace said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I'm struggling finding places to eat at the parks.  We don't want full service, but yet don't want the usual hotdogs or hamburgers either every day.
> 
> Ideal spots would be bars that also serve appetizer type foods, but I'm not finding menus for those.
> 
> *Interested in Backwater Bar at the entrance to Islands.  Anyone know if they serve food? *(I know they do at Confisco, but once again, not looking for a full sit down meal.)
> 
> Finding places to eat is more difficult than I thought.  Other than Thunder Falls Terrace which serves chicken & ribs, I am stuck...



Have you checked out Margaritaville and Hard Rock Cafe?  How about the Nascar Sports Grill or NBA City restaurants or Bubba Gump's?  All have bars where you can sit and be served apps.

The Backwater Bar will serve you the Confisco's apps.

Finnegan's at Universal also has a bar where you can sit and drink and have apps.


----------



## damo

I've put up the new Islands Dining Room menus.  They look wonderful!!!


----------



## christophfam

Just returned from a quick trip to Universal and have to report on our Mythos meal.  We've been to Mythos many times over the years and have always loved it, but I've got to say it was rather disappointing last Friday.  There were five of us and only one of us liked our meal!  The one that liked it had the bistro filet (always a favorite), but the rest which included the chef's pizza, pastabilities, the risotto of the day and the steak sandwich all gave it a thumbs down.    I sure hope this isn't a new trend.


----------



## HPMonkey4

christophfam said:


> Just returned from a quick trip to Universal and have to report on our Mythos meal.  We've been to Mythos many times over the years and have always loved it, but I've got to say it was rather disappointing last Friday.  There were five of us and only one of us liked our meal!  The one that liked it had the bistro filet (always a favorite), but the rest which included the chef's pizza, pastabilities, the risotto of the day and the steak sandwich all gave it a thumbs down.    I sure hope this isn't a new trend.



Oh no!  I hope not.  My DH and I want to eat there when we go next month.    I hope the food gets better again between now and then.


----------



## damo

christophfam said:


> Just returned from a quick trip to Universal and have to report on our Mythos meal.  We've been to Mythos many times over the years and have always loved it, but I've got to say it was rather disappointing last Friday.  There were five of us and only one of us liked our meal!  The one that liked it had the bistro filet (always a favorite), but the rest which included the chef's pizza, pastabilities, the risotto of the day and the steak sandwich all gave it a thumbs down.    I sure hope this isn't a new trend.



That's a shame.  We were there on Sept. 23 and there were 6 of us dining.  We all liked our meals a lot.  The only thing I didn't like was the new potato rosemary bread.  I loved the old stuff and the new stuff just didn't compare.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *Somebody by now has gotta have a review or pictures of the churrascaria dining at Latin Quarter.Or did I miss a post somewere?*



i ate there 12 days ago and wasn't all that impressed with the meats.

everything was well done or med well done.

i had to ask for medium rare each time they came around.

it took them 15 minutes to return with meat for me.

in the meantime, i repeated the salad bar as i was hungry.

the salad bar was a lot better than the meats imo.
it included two soups, seafood salads, pasta salads, potatoe salads, crab, lettuce salads, veggie tray which included carrots, celery, olives, broccolli, etc.
and some more dishes, all served cold.


the server came around to all the tables with the meats on the skewer.
he cuts the meat and you have a tong to grab that piece off.

the meats they had the night i went were:
flank steak, lamb, roasted pork, filet mignot, ny strip sirloin, ribeye, steak marinated in a tangy tasting sauce and one more type of steak.
the pork was not marinated and too dry for me.

there were only 2 other tables occupied when i was there.
a 3rd party came in while we were eating.

the bar is in the middle and is huge.
the tables are away from the bar.
some are at the railing that over looks the Latin Quarters.
other tables are along the walls away from the bar and some tables outside on the balcony. (it was way too hot outside to sit on the balcony that night)
the seating arrangements are lovely.

i was there around 7:15 in the evening.
Latin Quarters was busy and it was nice to watch their video on the wall and watch the waitstaff prepare food table side for those patrons.

next time, i'll do Latin Quarters instead.

with the slow service i had, the waitstaff had no apologies.
they seemed shocked that i wanted my meat medium rare.

what they do is go to all the tables in the restaurant with the meat they have before they return to the kitchen section.

since there were only a few tables occupied when i was there, i thought they would be back sooner than they did.

i would watch them talking to the chef while i was waiting for my food, which didn't please me very much.

i love steak especially the filet mignon.
but, it didn't come around again that evening for me.

i won't be a repeat customer.
over priced for what i paid for so little steak.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I've put up the new Islands Dining Room menus.  They look wonderful!!!



i am so disappointed in the new menu.
i was there the last day they had the old menu.
when they told me the new menus would be Asian, i was sad.

they only kept the breakfast menu as it was before.
the wait staff i had said they are concerned that they will lose business since they have removed the burgers, wraps and other typical items from the lunch menu and dinner.

i have a thought they might lose the families with younger children for the lunch and dinner menus.

the wraps and burgers were the most popular items on the menu for family's with youngsters.

they had the most fantastic steaks on the old menu which was the one thing i always went there for.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> i am so disappointed in the new menu.
> i was there the last day they had the old menu.
> when they told me the new menus would be Asian, i was sad.
> 
> they only kept the breakfast menu as it was before.
> the wait staff i had said they are concerned that they will lose business since they have removed the burgers, wraps and other typical items from the lunch menu and dinner.
> 
> i have a thought they might lose the families with younger children for the lunch and dinner menus.
> 
> the wraps and burgers were the most popular items on the menu for family's with youngsters.
> 
> they had the most fantastic steaks on the old menu which was the one thing i always went there for.



I think that a restaurant called The Islands Dining room should have an Islands  flair.  Bula Bar has great wraps and burgers as does Jakes.  There used to be a better mix of Asian and American but lately the Asian influence was really disappearing.

I can't wait to try the new menu.


----------



## Trinityloo

Hello all!  I am usually on the Disney boards but am considering going to US next year for a change.  My husband and I are foodies and so the quality of food plays a very large part in our vacations.  When we are at Disney, we dine only at the Signature restaurants for dinner and then TS restaurants at the parks.  I have a few questions that I hope some of you will be able to help me with:
1)  Which restaurants would be Signature equivalents?
2)  How do they compare to Disney`s Signature restaurants?
3)  Without a dining plan, I am assuming that this way of dining would be VERY expensive!  For us, the Deluxe plan at Disney was a very good deal.  Would we have to change our eating habits at US?
Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jacinda824

I think the problem is you are trying to compare apples and oranges. Universal is NOT disney. If you want Disney dining then stay at Disney. Simple as that. Universal has some awesome restaurants that are located in the hotels. Those would be the closest to what you are looking for. The ones in Citywalk are the average tourist type restaurants. In the parks, they have a few (Mythos, Confiscos) but Universal is more setup for faster type meals. They do have a dining plan in the parks which is sold by the day and is all you can eat (around $20). That plan however generally gets you fast food type items (hamburgers, pizza, etc.)


----------



## LaceyLace

damo said:


> Have you checked out Margaritaville and Hard Rock Cafe?  How about the Nascar Sports Grill or NBA City restaurants or Bubba Gump's?  All have bars where you can sit and be served apps.
> 
> The Backwater Bar will serve you the Confisco's apps.
> 
> Finnegan's at Universal also has a bar where you can sit and drink and have apps.



Thank you, damo!  You're always so helpful on this board!


----------



## damo

Trinityloo said:


> Hello all!  I am usually on the Disney boards but am considering going to US next year for a change.  My husband and I are foodies and so the quality of food plays a very large part in our vacations.  When we are at Disney, we dine only at the Signature restaurants for dinner and then TS restaurants at the parks.  I have a few questions that I hope some of you will be able to help me with:
> 1)  Which restaurants would be Signature equivalents?
> 2)  How do they compare to Disney`s Signature restaurants?
> 3)  Without a dining plan, I am assuming that this way of dining would be VERY expensive!  For us, the Deluxe plan at Disney was a very good deal.  Would we have to change our eating habits at US?
> Any input would be greatly appreciated!



Each hotel has a "signature" restaurant and Citywalk has a few.  At Citywalk you can eat at Emerils.  At RPR, each at Tchoup Chop, at HRH at the Palm, and PBH at Bice.

I suggest you purchase an annual pass that will deeply discount your onsite hotels and offset the price of dining.

The only signature restaurant we ate at on the past vacation ad WDW was Il Mulino and pretty much anywhere I've eaten at Universal is better that that.


----------



## englishrose47

Have to bump this awesome thread up!!!


----------



## tink1957

Does anyone know if they still serve the Blueberry-Pistacio crusted pork at Mythos?  I notice it has been taken off the menu it was my favorite...please say it ain't so.


----------



## dolphinslady

Our favorites by far:

Sal's at Porofino Bay - Awesome food, highly recommend.  Nice boat ride too.
Margaritaville at CW - Good burgers & the volcano is fun!
Bubba Gumps at CW - DD had the best shrimp!

Mythos was 'ok' to me.  Pricey but ambience nice.  Frozen Butterbeer def. better than not.  That is the only place we have eaten inside the parks.  Citywalk has many more options.

Bahama Breeze outside of the parks has never, ever let us down.  Great quality in their food.  UNO is good as well.  (and not just for pizza.  In fact, I've never gotten pizza there, lol.)


----------



## therau23

Does anyone know if Wimpy's is still open?


----------



## damo

tink1957 said:


> Does anyone know if they still serve the Blueberry-Pistacio crusted pork at Mythos?  I notice it has been taken off the menu it was my favorite...please say it ain't so.



It may be seasonal but wasn't on when we were there in Sept. or June.


----------



## damo

therau23 said:


> Does anyone know if Wimpy's is still open?



Wimpy's is seasonal.  I don't think it has ever been open while I was there.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Wimpy's is seasonal.  I don't think it has ever been open while I was there.



There used to be Wimpy's in England , is it a Burger place???


----------



## canadiankim

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this on but years ago (I'm talking early 90's) when we went to US for the first time we ate at a restaurant that was table service where the booths were like cars and there were TV screens and movies playing. 

Can anyone remember what it was called and if its still there?  We have been back to US many times but always eat at CS and I don't remember seeing it.

Thanks!


----------



## englishrose47

canadiankim said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this on but years ago (I'm talking early 90's) when we went to US for the first time we ate at a restaurant that was table service where the booths were like cars and there were TV screens and movies playing.
> 
> Can anyone remember what it was called and if its still there?  We have been back to US many times but always eat at CS and I don't remember seeing it.
> 
> Thanks!



That sounds like SciFi at WDW Hollywood Studios  which back then were known as MGM!!!!


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> There used to be Wimpy's in England , is it a Burger place???



It sure is.  I think there are chicken fingers and stuff like that too.


----------



## Creatively Obsessed

If you are going to eat any where in the park, you should eat at Mythos. You can rest your feet while enjoying the air conditioning and amazingly beautiful cave like atmosphere. It would be easy to spend a lot of money here, but with the right selections, you can also do it for a reasonable price. Comparable to, or even less than, what you would spend elsewhere in the park. They bring rosemary bread and butter to start. My adult daughter and I shared the Roman Panini with fries. She also had a virgin daiquiri and I had a coke. The total for the two of us, including the highest suggested tip, was slightly less than $20. Our server was so-so. but the atmosphere and price more than made up for it.

We ate two meals at the Three Broomsticks. The food was fair and again the price was comparable to, or even less than, what you would spend elsewhere in the park. Eating here was mostly about the HP atmosphere and should be done at least once if your an HP fan.

We enjoyed another reasonably priced lunch at the Croissant Moon. Again a decent meal at a good price in the air conditioning and away from the crowds. The only complaint here was with the customers. Being a counter service restaurant, you wait in line to place your order. Several people were in front of us, each and every one of them waited until they got to the counter to even look at the menu and decide what they wanted. 

Our most expensive meal was at Bubba Gumps. Which I would compare to a Red Lobster in price, atmosphere, and quality. (Would skip this if we ever go back and go to Mythos instead.)

For random  snacks and drinks,  we carried granola bars and water bottles with us. Though one night, a City Walk security guard made us throw our water bottles away, saying they were not allowed.

We avoided getting snacks or meals from carts, knowing we could get a better deal at the first three restaurants in my post. 

The rest of the time we ate microwavable meals in our hotel room to save money.


----------



## eianson

Planning our first trip to Universal over Spring Break.  We will be there 4 nights (3/31-4/3).  So far I have:

Margaritaville on 3/31 (dinner).
Mythos on 4/2 (lunch)
Tchoup Chop on 4/3 (dinner)

I'd like to get one more good meal (without breaking the bank) on 4/1.  What should we do that day?  We will probably be doing a Universal Studios day....but we are on-site (HRH) with park-hopper passes...so we can pretty much go anywhere.  Any suggestions?

Also, is there any way to do The Three Broomsticks over Spring Break? I am assuming it will be an absolute zoo.


----------



## damo

eianson said:


> Planning our first trip to Universal over Spring Break.  We will be there 4 nights (3/31-4/3).  So far I have:
> 
> Margaritaville on 3/31 (dinner).
> Mythos on 4/2 (lunch)
> Tchoup Chop on 4/3 (dinner)
> 
> I'd like to get one more good meal (without breaking the bank) on 4/1.  What should we do that day?  We will probably be doing a Universal Studios day....but we are on-site (HRH) with park-hopper passes...so we can pretty much go anywhere.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, is there any way to do The Three Broomsticks over Spring Break? I am assuming it will be an absolute zoo.



Three Broomsticks is open all day.  I would assume you can manage something there, even if it is later in the day.  If you want to wander over to Portofino, Sal's Deli is yummy and very cheap!!!


----------



## eianson

damo said:


> Three Broomsticks is open all day.  I would assume you can manage something there, even if it is later in the day.  If you want to wander over to Portofino, Sal's Deli is yummy and very cheap!!!



Thanks!  Sal's sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Invisable89

I'm really sorry if this has been asked before.. but does anyone know when the Top Of The Walk Food Court area is open until? & The food options that are listed on this page under 'Quick Service Dining Options' - http://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/CityWalk-Casual-Dining.aspx


----------



## danacath

Enjoying this thread and have a question that I originally posted elsewhere.  DH and I are trying to decide where to eat on Easter Sunday with 2 teen DD's and 3 other adult relatives while at Universal Orlando. We'll be staying at RPR but won't be in the parks that day.  No picky eaters in this bunch, either, so we're game for almost anything.  Are there any Easter brunches going on, or do you know where YOU would go if it were your choice?


----------



## Metro West

danacath said:


> Enjoying this thread and have a question that I originally posted elsewhere.  DH and I are trying to decide where to eat on Easter Sunday with 2 teen DD's and 3 other adult relatives while at Universal Orlando. We'll be staying at RPR but won't be in the parks that day.  No picky eaters in this bunch, either, so we're game for almost anything.  Are there any Easter brunches going on, or do you know where YOU would go if it were your choice?


 I imagine there are Easter buffets going on but I couldn't tell you where. I'm guessing the onsite resorts will have something and there will probably specials in the newspaper but not until much closer to the holiday.


----------



## danacath

Thanks, Metro West.  We do know that we definitely want to eat somewhere onsite.  Would the newspaper ads just be for offsite restaurants?  DH and I are so used to having to make our dining reservations months in advance at WDW, especially at peak times, so I thought Universal might need to be the same way.  It sounds like maybe that's not the case.  How far in advance do I need to be trying to secure a reservation for Easter dinner at a Universal restaurant?


----------



## damo

danacath said:


> Thanks, Metro West.  We do know that we definitely want to eat somewhere onsite.  Would the newspaper ads just be for offsite restaurants?  DH and I are so used to having to make our dining reservations months in advance at WDW, especially at peak times, so I thought Universal might need to be the same way.  It sounds like maybe that's not the case.  How far in advance do I need to be trying to secure a reservation for Easter dinner at a Universal restaurant?



The Kitchen at the Hard Rock usually has a buffet dinner for holiday occasions.  Perhaps you can give the Hard Rock Hotel a call and see what they offer.  It certainly won't be cheap though!!!  You can also go to www.opentable.com to make reservations for just about all the Universal resort restaurants as well as other Orlando restaurants.


----------



## Eclectic Goddess

So, I've looked through just about every menu for every restaurant as I plan for our upcoming trip to the Darkside, but a question remains:

Does anyone know if there is someplace to get good Neapolitan pizza in or around Universal?  It seems like one of the restaurants at Portofino must, but I can't find any that specifically identify their pizza as Neapolitan style.  My HLP is a Neapolitan pizza fiend, and it would be great to suprise her with it, since she's really going along on this trip just for me.


----------



## macraven

damo knows the pizza at pbh very well.

i'm sure you'll see damo again once she reads your question.


i only eat the pizza at Jakes at rph.
(and Louie's in the park.)


----------



## damo

Eclectic Goddess said:


> So, I've looked through just about every menu for every restaurant as I plan for our upcoming trip to the Darkside, but a question remains:
> 
> Does anyone know if there is someplace to get good Neapolitan pizza in or around Universal?  It seems like one of the restaurants at Portofino must, but I can't find any that specifically identify their pizza as Neapolitan style.  My HLP is a Neapolitan pizza fiend, and it would be great to suprise her with it, since she's really going along on this trip just for me.



Sal's at Portofino will make pizza to your requirements. Their pizza is excellent.


----------



## englishrose47

I am still waiting to hear what dates I will be going this year for my Escort trip with 8 Dev. Disabled !! As there will be 10 of us including escorts,. Should I make reservations at the restaurants ???


----------



## phillyteamhater

Not sure if this has been addressed but I was looking into the Meal Deal and consensus was it wasn't worth it. It would be for me and my DF will be DH at the time as it's our honeymoon but we don't really need fancy sit down meals just looking for quick service places and figured it would be cheaper for us to use meal deal at $21 pp and get 1 unlimited refillable soda at $9. Would we be saving anything, also as a side note does US/IoA allow water bottles into park? Would like to avoid drinking soda all day but looking to save the most and paying at least $3 a pop for a water will add up quick so that's why I was thinking souvenir mug. Unless there are other options for souvenir cup besides soda ie gatorate/powerade? Suggestions?


----------



## Metro West

englishrose47 said:


> I am still waiting to hear what dates I will be going this year for my Escort trip with 8 Dev. Disabled !! As there will be 10 of us including escorts,. Should I make reservations at the restaurants ???


 If you are talking about the restaurants in the parks, you can only make reservations at table service places. Counter service restaurants do not accept reservations. I think with a group that size, you should make reservations whenever you can. Check your dates...when you know them...and then decide where you'd like to try to eat.



phillyteamhater said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed but I was looking into the Meal Deal and consensus was it wasn't worth it. It would be for me and my DF will be DH at the time as it's our honeymoon but we don't really need fancy sit down meals just looking for quick service places and figured it would be cheaper for us to use meal deal at $21 pp and get 1 unlimited refillable soda at $9. Would we be saving anything, also as a side note does US/IoA allow water bottles into park? Would like to avoid drinking soda all day but looking to save the most and paying at least $3 a pop for a water will add up quick so that's why I was thinking souvenir mug. Unless there are other options for souvenir cup besides soda ie gatorate/powerade? Suggestions?


 You can bring water bottles into the parks as long as they are not open so that will save you money with refills. However...you can not share meals on the meal deal but you could certainly split lunch as the portions are quite large. I don't believe you can use the souvenir cup for Powerade since they sell that separately. Basically...if you aren't going during a time when the parks are open late, I would skip the meal deal since you won't be able to have lunch and dinner unless you like to eat a lot.


----------



## Sandy321

Is there a place that serves Gelato?  I missed my Gelato fix (Beach Club Marketplace doesnt serve it anymore!  )

Thanks for all the great menus - that page one is AWESOME!!  and I appreciate the opentable suggestion!!  Thank you all for keeping it up to date!!


----------



## Metro West

Sandy321 said:


> Is there a place that serves Gelato?  I missed my Gelato fix (Beach Club Marketplace doesnt serve it anymore!  )
> 
> Thanks for all the great menus - that page one is AWESOME!!  and I appreciate the opentable suggestion!!  Thank you all for keeping it up to date!!


 You can get a Gelato at Pastamore at CityWalk.


----------



## Sandy321

Metro West said:


> You can get a Gelato at Pastamore at CityWalk.



perfect!

I'm also enjoying the Happy Hour thread!


----------



## ougrad86

I saw you all mention the Three Broomsticks breakfast as something that you get as part of the plan, and that you can book it with the concierge at the hotel.  We booked the HRH, room only since early entry and FOTL come automatically.  Is that also true of this, and can I call the HRH before we arrive to make sure we can get in?  We will be there during Spring Break, so trying to do some of this a little futher ahead to deal with the crowds.

This thread has been invaluable!  I think I figured out the best places to eat, even though I feel like we should have made our reservations by now !  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

ougrad86 said:


> I saw you all mention the Three Broomsticks breakfast as something that you get as part of the plan, and that you can book it with the concierge at the hotel.  We booked the HRH, room only since early entry and FOTL come automatically.  Is that also true of this, and can I call the HRH before we arrive to make sure we can get in?  We will be there during Spring Break, so trying to do some of this a little futher ahead to deal with the crowds.
> 
> This thread has been invaluable!  I think I figured out the best places to eat, even though I feel like we should have made our reservations by now !  Thanks!



i think i read one of your posts in another thread.
are you the one that booked club level?
if so, you can call concierge and ask them to try to book the breakfast for you.
i don't know if you have to prepay though.

those in a package have paid for the breakfast at the time of booking their 
ressie to the hotel.

if you can't get a ressie for breakfast, go to the TM that is standing outside of the 3B's, the one with a clipboard, and ask if you can get on the wait list.
they do take stand bys.

spring break has its crowds in the park.


----------



## patster734

Is the Pat O'Brien's menu missing from the Citywalk listing? I don't see it.

http://www.patobriens.com/patobriens/orlando/food_menu.asp


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Is the Pat O'Brien's menu missing from the Citywalk listing? I don't see it.
> 
> http://www.patobriens.com/patobriens/orlando/food_menu.asp



Thanks!  I shall add it.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> Thanks!  I shall add it.



You're welcome.

I only noticed it because I started planning for my October trip, and I always plan for a night at Pat O'Briens, listening to the dueling pianos, while sipping down hurricanes.  Oddly enough, I've never had dinner there.  Our Pat O'Brien visits have always been limited to drinks in the Piano Bar.  Someday, I will have to try their food.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I only noticed it because I started planning for my October trip, and I always plan for a night at Pat O'Briens, listening to the dueling pianos, while sipping down hurricanes.  Oddly enough, I've never had dinner there.  Our Pat O'Brien visits have always been limited to drinks in the Piano Bar.  Someday, I will have to try their food.



We've never eaten there either.   Maybe someone can give us a review.


----------



## waterbottle

I saw someone mention Steak and Shake at Universal.  Is this still there, and if so is it in City Walk?


----------



## Metro West

waterbottle said:


> I saw someone mention Steak and Shake at Universal.  Is this still there, and if so is it in City Walk?


 No...there is not and to my knowledge never has been a Steak & Shake at CityWalk. There's one not too far from Universal but it's not on property.


----------



## patster734

Here's the fast food/casual dining options in Citywalk:



> Top of the Walk Food Court
> Located on the upper level, CityWalk's new food court offers you a variety of popular eating options and your choice of seating indoors or outside.
> 
> Whopper Bar:
> Enjoy the flame-broiled burger you love with over a million ways to HAVE IT YOUR WAY®.
> 
> Moes Southwest Grill:
> Giant burritos, cheesy quesadillas and flavorful salads prepared right before your eyes.
> 
> Panda Express:
> Original Orange Chicken and zesty Beijing Beef wok-ed up fresh, hot and fast.
> 
> Sushi and Sake Bar:
> Enjoy a great selection of sushi and Japanese fusion dishes as well as fruit-infused sakes. Watch as fresh sushi is prepared while a modern geisha host serves up trendy sakes and beers.
> 
> 
> Quick Service Dining Options
> 
> Cinnabon®:
> Fresh, hot out-of-the-oven cinnamon rolls. Enjoy the original Cinnabon plus Pecanbons, Minibons, Seattles Best Coffee®, and soft serve ice cream.
> 
> Fat Tuesday:
> Cool off with your favorite frozen concoctions at a convenient walk-up counter. Enjoy premium frozen daiquiris and more!
> 
> Galaxy Bar:
> Bar and patio where you can enjoy specialty drinks and ice cold beer.
> 
> Latin Quarter Express:
> Caribbean sandwiches and meals to go,�? plus drinks including mojitos and margaritas.
> 
> Lone Palm Airport:
> Outdoor tiki bar featuring wings, nachos, shrimp, conch fritters, hot dogs, beer and specialty drinks.
> 
> PastamoréSM Market Cafe:
> Morning breakfast specialties and pizza, pasta, sandwiches, salads and desserts into the night.
> 
> Starbucks® Coffee:
> Enjoy specialty coffees and teas, blended drinks, and bakery items.
> 
> TCBY®:
> Cool off with delectable frozen yogurt served cones, sundaes, parfaits and more.
> 
> Big Kahuna Pizza:
> Pizza whole or by the slice, chicken wings, soft drinks, and cold beer on tap.



Perhaps someone confused Steak and Shake with Sushi and Sake Bar.


----------



## Panagiota

Where can I find information on character meals?


----------



## damo

Panagiota said:


> Where can I find information on character meals?



There is one character breakfast on Sunday morning at Confisco's.

http://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/character-dining.aspx?Intsrch=character meals

There are also characters that visit the hotels once a week for dinner.


----------



## macraven

the characters are at the hotels more than once a week.

they alternate so you need to call the hotel to find out which days of the week they have them.

last october, the characters were at Island Dining room twice in a week.


----------



## patster734

Here's what Universal's website says about the character dining at the hotels:



> On-Site Hotels at Universal Orlando
> Guess whos coming to dinner?
> 
> On various evenings you can enjoy special appearances by many of your favorite Universal Orlando Resort theme park characters during your meal. Its great food and fun for the whole family!
> 
> Trattoria del Porto at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel Friday nights from 6:30pm  9:30pm
> 
> The Kitchen at Hard Rock Hotel Saturday nights from 6:00pm  9:00pm
> 
> Islands Dining Room at Loews Royal Pacific Resort Monday & Wednesday nights from 6:30pm  9:30pm
> 
> Call 407-503-DINE (3463) for information and reservations.
> 
> *Hours and dates subject to change without notice.



http://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Character-Dining.aspx


----------



## jdd

I didn't read through this entire thread, so I'm sorry if this question was already answered, but can you make ressies at 3 Broomsticks?  My kids would love this!


----------



## Metro West

jdd said:


> I didn't read through this entire thread, so I'm sorry if this question was already answered, but can you make ressies at 3 Broomsticks?  My kids would love this!


 You can only make reservations with a package. Three Broomsticks is a counter service restaurant so no reservations are accepted...except with a package.


----------



## jdd

Metro West said:


> You can only make reservations with a package. Three Broomsticks is a counter service restaurant so no reservations are accepted...except with a package.



Thanks for the quick response!  I didn't realize it was a counter service - hopefully we'll be able to get in for lunch in August.  I imagine it's pretty popular.  Thanks again!


----------



## patster734

Metro West said:


> You can only make reservations with a package. Three Broomsticks is a counter service restaurant so no reservations are accepted...except with a package.



Don't they have a breakfast meal that takes a reservation, even without a package?  When we were there a couple years ago, while staying at RPR, we asked at the concierge desk if they could make a breakfast reservation for us a Three Broomsticks.  They could but we would have been required to pay for our reserved seats immediately.  Because the only available time wasn't good for us, we declined.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Don't they have a breakfast meal that takes a reservation, even without a package?  When we were there a couple years ago, while staying at RPR, we asked at the concierge desk if they could make a breakfast reservation for us a Three Broomsticks.  They could but we would have been required to pay for our reserved seats immediately.  Because the only available time wasn't good for us, we declined.



Resort guests have had success with making reservations through concierge.  But the only way you are guaranteed a reservation is with the package.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> Resort guests have had success with making reservations through concierge.  But the only way you are guaranteed a reservation is with the package.



Ok.  My mistake.  Thanks.


----------



## eric wirral

Is it possible to make advance reservations?
I am staying at HRH over Easter (very Busy) but can't see where you can book in advance either via their own website or opentable.


----------



## damo

eric wirral said:


> Is it possible to make advance reservations?
> I am staying at HRH over Easter (very Busy) but can't see where you can book in advance either via their own website or opentable.



Yes, you can book most Universal restaurants on opentable.com

Not sure exactly how far in advance you can book.


----------



## Corly

Hi everyone - cannot thank you enough for how much this thread in particular has helped in planning for our upcoming trip. So, a couple of questions...
The Islands menu changed and I have not read any reviews on the new menu  Has anyone given it a go? Also, I am assuming there is a kids menu with standard kids food fare - it isn't posted, but I can't imagine there isn't...

I am surprising my oldest two kiddos with a first time ever, solo trip to US/IoA and we will be checking into the RPR on my sons 7th birthday - it happens to be a character dinner Wednesday so I hope it works out.

Any other restaurant suggestions (we will do Mythos and Margaritaville) for birthday celebrations for my 7 and 9 year old sons?


----------



## macraven

Corly said:


> Hi everyone - cannot thank you enough for how much this thread in particular has helped in planning for our upcoming trip. So, a couple of questions...
> The Islands menu changed and I have not read any reviews on the new menu  Has anyone given it a go? Also, I am assuming there is a kids menu with standard kids food fare - it isn't posted, but I can't imagine there isn't...
> 
> I am surprising my oldest two kiddos with a first time ever, solo trip to US/IoA and we will be checking into the RPR on my sons 7th birthday - it happens to be a character dinner Wednesday so I hope it works out.
> 
> Any other restaurant suggestions (we will do Mythos and Margaritaville) for birthday celebrations for my 7 and 9 year old sons?



the menu changed to an asian flair oct 11 last year.

are you saying it has changed again?

not sure about a kids menu for the dinner hour.
call the hotel and ask for more info about that.

i'm very disappointed on the menu that went into effect last year.
i ate there the night before the change over.
going to miss many of the past dishes.

as of now, there are only 2 dishes i would consider to have at Island on this year's trip.
they were on it in the past and glad they carried them over.

if the menu at Island does not suit you, check out the menu at The Kitchen at hrh.
great food over there....

if you do that, call and see when the characters will be at that restaurant in case you take a pass for Islands.


----------



## derekburgan

Just made a reservation for 1PM on Monday. First time using open tables. Worked easily enough. Have never eaten at Maythos before and looking forward to it. Have a vegan g/f and it's refreshing to see a menu that goes out of way to point out vegan options, a definite rarity in theme park world.


----------



## Metro West

derekburgan said:


> Just made a reservation for 1PM on Monday. First time using open tables. Worked easily enough. Have never eaten at Maythos before and looking forward to it. Have a vegan g/f and it's refreshing to see a menu that goes out of way to point out vegan options, a definite rarity in theme park world.


----------



## Corly

macraven said:


> the menu changed to an asian flair oct 11 last year.
> 
> are you saying it has changed again?
> 
> not sure about a kids menu for the dinner hour.
> call the hotel and ask for more info about that.
> 
> i'm very disappointed on the menu that went into effect last year.
> i ate there the night before the change over.
> going to miss many of the past dishes.
> 
> as of now, there are only 2 dishes i would consider to have at Island on this year's trip.
> they were on it in the past and glad they carried them over.
> 
> if the menu at Island does not suit you, check out the menu at The Kitchen at hrh.
> great food over there....
> 
> if you do that, call and see when the characters will be at that restaurant in case you take a pass for Islands.



The Islands menu hasn't changed again....I just haven't heard any review of the new Asian Flair style menu yet. It is a definite no if there isn't a children's menu for dinner there though. 

Definitely looking into the Kitchen...just wanted to do the character meal on our arrival evening/birthday celebration. Thanks!


----------



## damo

Corly said:


> The Islands menu hasn't changed again....I just haven't heard any review of the new Asian Flair style menu yet. It is a definite no if there isn't a children's menu for dinner there though.
> 
> Definitely looking into the Kitchen...just wanted to do the character meal on our arrival evening/birthday celebration. Thanks!



My adult son and girlfriend were there and loved it.  They thought the food was great.  

The Islands has a special kids' area for dinner.  Here is the write-up.

The Islands Dining Room experience isn't just for adults. We have a special dining room designed for our youngest guests, with kiddie-sized tables and chairs, a flat-screen TV playing cartoons, a Bali-style play area and Fisher Price toys. There's even a bed where sleepy little diners can relax and watch TV. Of course, the menu features all the kid-friendly favorites, like hot dogs, macaroni and cheese, pizza and chicken tenders. There are even a few options for the more health-conscious kids.


----------



## ougrad86

damo said:


> Yes, you can book most Universal restaurants on opentable.com
> 
> Not sure exactly how far in advance you can book.



We have booked all our table-service with Open Table just the other day.  We will be staying the week before Easter and wanted to get them in early since it will be so crowded.  My friend did it for all of us, she said it was very easy with OpenTable.


----------



## catnhat

What is 'The Islands'?


----------



## JessicaR

catnhat said:


> What is 'The Islands'?



Royal Pacific Resort - The Islands Dining Room is a restaurant in that hotel. 
http://www.universalorlando.com/Hot...c-Resort/Restaurants/Islands-Dining-Room.aspx


----------



## englishrose47

I can now officially say I will be Universal bound this year, looks like mid September now but could be early May

The restaurants I am looking at for our group of 10 (8 Dev. Disabled ) are:-

Bubba Gumps
Pasatamore
NBA
Finnegans
Mythos 
Three Broom sticks 
Would love your thoughts suggestions etc


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> I can now officially say I will be Universal bound this year, looks like mid September now but could be early May
> 
> The restaurants I am looking at for our group of 10 (8 Dev. Disabled ) are:-
> 
> Bubba Gumps
> Pasatamore
> NBA
> Finnegans
> Mythos
> Three Broom sticks
> Would love your thoughts suggestions etc



I've never had good luck with Pastamore.  Perhaps add Margaritaville?


----------



## macraven

NBA City is really good too.

check out their menu.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> I've never had good luck with Pastamore.  Perhaps add Margaritaville?



Their menu may not be good for the "8" I will check it out again !!!I always try to make sure something basic like a Hamburger is offered !! I have known some of them to order Burgers everytime


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> NBA City is really good too.
> 
> check out their menu.


Yes that is on my list !!


----------



## patster734

englishrose47 said:


> Their menu may not be good for the "8" I will check it out again !!!I always try to make sure something basic like a Hamburger is offered !! I have known some of them to order Burgers everytime



Margaritaville has the famous Cheeseburgers In Paradise cheeseburgers!


----------



## ccgirl

OP 
Just want to say THANK YOU SO MUCH for putting this together.  I am a seasoned WDW but headed to Universal for the first time in May.  

I was lost as far as food, should we get the all day dining deal, how to make reservations etc.

But, your info was a HUGE help. I am sure it took a while to get together and just wanted to say thank you!


----------



## ccgirl

I noticed the picture with the refillable mugs that it said buy 2 get 1 free.  Is it buy 2 refillable mugs get 1 free?  And, if so, is it all the time?

Thanks!


----------



## damo

ccgirl said:


> I noticed the picture with the refillable mugs that it said buy 2 get 1 free.  Is it buy 2 refillable mugs get 1 free?  And, if so, is it all the time?
> 
> Thanks!




That deal is still on.


----------



## ccgirl

damo said:


> That deal is still on.



Thank you so much!  Once again, you are incredibly helpful.  I hope it's still on in May.  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## disneylova

Hello.  We are going to RPR 1st time for 5 nights March 18-23.  We are planning on doing Islands Breakfast Buffet at least one morning.  I have type 1 diabetes (Insulin Pump) and was wondering if they have sugar free syrup availableor if I should bring my own?  Also, do they have light salad dressings at resort hotels and theme parks?


----------



## Metro West

disneylova said:


> Hello.  We are going to RPR 1st time for 5 nights March 18-23.  We are planning on doing Islands Breakfast Buffet at least one morning.  I have type 1 diabetes (Insulin Pump) and was wondering if they have sugar free syrup availableor if I should bring my own?  Also, do they have light salad dressings at resort hotels and theme parks?


 I'm sure sugar free syrup and light dressings are available just about anywhere within the resort and theme parks. Just ask for it.


----------



## disneylova

Thanks Metro.  I did call guest services.  They confirmed that both are available at resorts and parks.


----------



## englishrose47

ccgirl said:


> I noticed the picture with the refillable mugs that it said buy 2 get 1 free.  Is it buy 2 refillable mugs get 1 free?  And, if so, is it all the time?
> 
> Thanks!


That's great to know as we will need 10  so if my figuring is right we will only pay for 7



damo said:


> That deal is still on.


Hope it continues


----------



## mlacreta

I am pricing out hotel packages vs ordering tickets/hotel seperately. Could anyone tell me if you can do breakfast at the three broomsticks without the breakfast package and how much it costs? also while i'm here has anyone used th meal pass? wondering if it is worth the $$ if you do plan to eat 2 meals. Can you go through like and just get a dessert at some point if you want? TIA!


----------



## damo

mlacreta said:


> I am pricing out hotel packages vs ordering tickets/hotel seperately. Could anyone tell me if you can do breakfast at the three broomsticks without the breakfast package and how much it costs? also while i'm here has anyone used th meal pass? wondering if it is worth the $$ if you do plan to eat 2 meals. Can you go through like and just get a dessert at some point if you want? TIA!




You can see the menu for the breakfast at three broomsticks on the first page.  You can possibly do breakfast but it isn't guaranteed.  You can do lunch or dinner as well.  If it isn't busy for breakfast, they will let you eat there.  Just inquire at the entrance to the restaurant.  

Some people like the meal plan.  You can eat all you want.  However, the choices of restaurants are not the best ones at the park.


----------



## mlacreta

I looked at the menu..I could be blind..happens often but i did not see prices.....


----------



## ciera321

*I've read a lot of this thread, but didn't see the answer to my question.....Is the water filtered in most of the restaurants like it is at Disney World? *


----------



## damo

mlacreta said:


> I looked at the menu..I could be blind..happens often but i did not see prices.....



The prices aren't there because it is supposed to be just included with the package.  I believe it is $14.95 or $12.95.


----------



## hayleyp

Damo thank you for doing this, it is great! 

I have one question. Does Margaritaville have a kids menu?


----------



## damo

hayleyp said:


> Damo thank you for doing this, it is great!
> 
> I have one question. Does Margaritaville have a kids menu?



Yup!

http://www.margaritavilleorlando.com/index.php?page=kids


----------



## hayleyp

damo said:


> Yup!
> 
> http://www.margaritavilleorlando.com/index.php?page=kids



Wow, that was fast! You are awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## damo

hayleyp said:


> Wow, that was fast! You are awesome! Thank you so much!




No problem.  Happy to help.  We love the volcano nachos at Margaritaville.  They are huge and yummy and cheap!


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> No problem.  Happy to help.  We love the volcano nachos at Margaritaville.  They are huge and yummy and cheap!



I agree......we had it for the first time last year.....wow......it was so much bigger when it`s right in front of you. It`s massive.

We made a good dent in it....but couldn`t finish it.

I`ve so enjoyed reading through the menus on the first page today. It`s a while since I looked.

Fantastic thread.....thanks damo


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> No problem.  Happy to help.  We love the volcano nachos at Margaritaville.  They are huge and yummy and cheap!



I'm a wings fan and love Margaritaville's Jamaica Mistaka Wings!


----------



## JessicaR

damo said:


> No problem.  Happy to help.  We love the volcano nachos at Margaritaville.  They are huge and yummy and cheap!



We always have the nachos too! They go well with a Last Mango In Paris  That and a side order of black beans and we're good. YUM.


----------



## JessicaR

patster734 said:


> I'm a wings fan and love Margaritaville's Jamaica Mistaka Wings!



Never tried them and I love wings too. Will order them next week.


----------



## ciera321

*Can someone tell me if the water at most restaurants in US, IOA and CW is filtered. I always order water since I don't like soda, but don't like the taste of Florida water.  *


----------



## ciera321

*Am I the only one who doesn't like FL water?????  I've been told (and I can tell) the water that is dispensed from the soda machines at DW is filtered. Just wondering... *


----------



## damo

ciera321 said:


> *Am I the only one who doesn't like FL water????? *



I'm not a big fan of it either, but I have no idea if it is filtered or not.


----------



## ciera321

*Thanks! We haven't been to US/IOA since 2004 and the boards have really helped in my planning!!! *


----------



## damo

ciera321 said:


> *Thanks! We haven't been to US/IOA since 2004 and the boards have really helped in my planning!!! *



When you get free water, it generally comes from the soda machine.  Is there a filter in those machines?

Glad we are able to help here!  If we can make your vacation even a bit more enjoyable, it is well worth it!


----------



## ciera321

*Yes, from what I understand the filter is in the soda machine....And you have all helped me a great deal planning our time at US/IOA!!!  *


----------



## carlos.del002

I live in Miami, Florida. The tap water here is much different from Orlando's. You can actually drink it in Miami lol. Every time we go to Orlando, we have to buy water bottles wherever we go. I don't know if it's filtered anywhere in IOA/US, but it taste like Orlando water still.... soooo yeah. What we normally do is buy the meal deal tickets and, take a few 1 liter water bottles to the park in my bag!


----------



## ciera321

*Thanks Carlos. Bottled water will probably be the way I go. 

We just switched from HRH to PBH and I'm really excited!  Can someone give me an idea of what Sal's has in the way of a quick breakfast? *


----------



## andapanda

I bought a Brita water bottle to take with me.  The water where I work tastes awful, but with the filter in the water bottle, it tastes fine.  I think you can get them at Walmart or Target for around $8.


----------



## englishrose47

I take the individual flavor packets , masks the taste of Orlando water !!!


----------



## ciera321

*More great alternatives, thanks! *


----------



## canadiankim

englishrose47 said:


> I take the individual flavor packets , masks the taste of Orlando water !!!



I like that idea, that way you can carry a couple of them, they don't take up much room and they taste good.  My only problem with them is the amount of colour in them!!


----------



## Bonniec

The water from the soda machines tastes a lot different than the water from the fountains.


----------



## Metro West

ciera321 said:


> *Yes, from what I understand the filter is in the soda machine....And you have all helped me a great deal planning our time at US/IOA!!!  *


----------



## andapanda

canadiankim said:


> I like that idea, that way you can carry a couple of them, they don't take up much room and they taste good.  My only problem with them is the amount of colour in them!!



I think I saw a some (Crystal Light brand, maybe?) at Walmart recently that don't have added color.  When I go grocery shopping this weekend, I'll try to remember to look and see exactly what it was.


----------



## ciera321

Bonniec said:


> The water from the soda machines tastes a lot different than the water from the fountains.



*Great, that's what I was hoping!*


----------



## ky07

*the water taste fine to me in Orlando but now if ya want to taste some bad water then come to where I live cause they use way too much chemicals or something *


----------



## Emma1987

Great thread!


----------



## JessicaR

Emma1987 said:


> Great thread!



Truly, this is the best thread!


----------



## diskids2

Hi all...I'm wondering about the dress code/attire for Emeril's at Citywalk.  I want to surprise my mom during this trip.  I'm assuming no shorts, tank tops.....are skirts and t shirts (dress - solid colors no sayings, etc.) or capri's and dress t shirts ok?  Footwear?  No sneakers?  Flat or sandals, but not flip flops?  Just trying to get an idea....We will be there in July.

Thanks!


----------



## damo

diskids2 said:


> Hi all...I'm wondering about the dress code/attire for Emeril's at Citywalk.  I want to surprise my mom during this trip.  I'm assuming no shorts, tank tops.....are skirts and t shirts (dress - solid colors no sayings, etc.) or capri's and dress t shirts ok?  Footwear?  No sneakers?  Flat or sandals, but not flip flops?  Just trying to get an idea....We will be there in July.
> 
> Thanks!



Dress code is just no sleeveless shirts for men.  That is their only requirement.


----------



## damo

JessicaR said:


> Truly, this is the best thread!



Thanks!

Anytime anyone has any additions, please feel free to let me know and I will happily add them to the original post.


----------



## diskids2

damo said:


> Dress code is just no sleeveless shirts for men.  That is their only requirement.



Thanks!  How do folks usually dress when they go though?


----------



## damo

diskids2 said:


> Thanks!  How do folks usually dress when they go though?



Half of the people will just be wearing their park clothes and the other half are most likely convention people who are more dressed up.


----------



## macraven

diskids2 said:


> Thanks!  How do folks usually dress when they go though?



i have seen an assortment of attire for lunch.
very casual attire, almost park attire of capri and tees, shorts for children, sundresses for women, skirt and tee, crocs, khakis for men and have seen some in shorts with a button down everyday type of shirt.

if you are going in the summertime, you will see some of the restaurant patrons dressing in park attire for lunch.
just the basic capri/shorts/shirt type of tops for all genders.

for the dinner hour, you can see more causal dress to a business dress.

for men, as long as the shirt has sleeves, they are good.
Emerils will let anyone in to dine as long as the man has a shirt with sleeves.


----------



## jkshel

So you wouldnt want this look, huh?


----------



## Kidgoingon40

Thank you for such a wonderful thread.  the first week of oct, hubby and I will be staying at rpr for our ten year anniversary.  we stayed at portofino bay for three nights last summer, but we didn't eat at any sit down restaurants. We will be arriving the day of our anniversary (prob around 3 or 4 pm). I would like to have a special dinner at universal. What do you guys think would be best? We aren't seafood eaters. I would also like to dine somewhere where we could have a glass of wine before we get seated. I was interested in trying mythos, but I am thinking we will be arriving too late. 

Also s green eggs and ham only open seasonally? I just really want to get the green eggs and ham...

Thanks for your help


----------



## diskids2

jkshel said:


> So you wouldnt want this look, huh?





I'll try to have my family avoid that!  Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## damo

Kidgoingon40 said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful thread.  the first week of oct, hubby and I will be staying at rpr for our ten year anniversary.  we stayed at portofino bay for three nights last summer, but we didn't eat at any sit down restaurants. We will be arriving the day of our anniversary (prob around 3 or 4 pm). I would like to have a special dinner at universal. What do you guys think would be best? We aren't seafood eaters. I would also like to dine somewhere where we could have a glass of wine before we get seated. I was interested in trying mythos, but I am thinking we will be arriving too late.
> 
> Also s green eggs and ham only open seasonally? I just really want to get the green eggs and ham...
> 
> Thanks for your help



Green Eggs and Ham seems to be open much more regularly lately.

There are lots of places for special dinners.  Emeril's is great.  Bice and Mama Della's at PBH also have wonderful reviews.


----------



## patster734

Kidgoingon40 said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful thread.  *the first week of oct*, hubby and I will be staying at rpr for our ten year anniversary.  we stayed at portofino bay for three nights last summer, but we didn't eat at any sit down restaurants. We will be arriving the day of our anniversary (prob around 3 or 4 pm). I would like to have a special dinner at universal. What do you guys think would be best? We aren't seafood eaters. I would also like to dine somewhere where we could have a glass of wine before we get seated. I was interested in trying mythos, but I am thinking we will be arriving too late.
> 
> Also s green eggs and ham only open seasonally? I just really want to get the green eggs and ham...
> 
> Thanks for your help



Quite a few of us peeps will be there that week for HHNs!

As for a special anniversary dinner, I would suggest the above mentioned Emeril's restaurant at Citywalk, or Emeril's Tchoup Chop at RPR.  Be sure to make a reservation at opentable.com.  Both restaurants also have a full bar area, so you can purchase a glass of wine before being seated.

Another option is The Latin Quarter.  I haven't dined inside, but when we were there a couple years ago, we dined outside.  The weather was perfect, with a comfortable temperature and a star-filled night sky.  It was a very serene atmosphere.  The food was also good and everyone enjoyed their meal.


----------



## diskids2

patster734 said:


> Quite a few of us peeps will be there that week for HHNs!
> 
> As for a special anniversary dinner, I would suggest the above mentioned Emeril's restaurant at Citywalk, or Emeril's Tchoup Chop at RPR.  Be sure to make a reservation at opentable.com.  Both restaurants also have a full bar area, so you can purchase a glass of wine before being seated.
> 
> Another option is The Latin Quarter.  I haven't dined inside, but when we were there a couple years ago, we dined outside.  The weather was perfect, with a comfortable temperature and a star-filled night sky.  It was a very serene atmosphere.  The food was also good and everyone enjoyed their meal.



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Kidgoingon40

damo and patster734, thank you you so much for the suggestions! i will look into those 

Also, that is great news about green eggs and ham. i hope it will be open when we go

Eek...hhn terrifies me!! I absolutely love halloween (it is my favorite holiday), but i don't like to be scared like at "haunted" houses and such. I am a wuss!! hehe  

diskids2, thank you so much!


----------



## macraven

Kidgoingon40 said:


> Also s green eggs and ham only open seasonally? I just really want to get the green eggs and ham...



Green Eggs and Ham food counter has been closed most of the times i have been to ioa.

but, if you go to the spiderman breakfast, you can get the green eggs and ham sandwich there.


i liked it!
i ate two of them.


----------



## JessicaR

damo said:


> *Green Eggs and Ham seems to be open much more regularly lately.*
> 
> There are lots of places for special dinners.  Emeril's is great.  Bice and Mama Della's at PBH also have wonderful reviews.



It was open the week we were there - 3/26- but did not open early and did close early!


----------



## Kidgoingon40

macraven and jessicar - thanks for the tips!


----------



## Magical Kingdoms

I was just curious. Looked at the Three Broomstick menu and and saw the price of a regular fish and chips 

Since that's a little on the exspensive side, I wanted to get the kids size instead. But I have no idea if they'll let me order that since I'm much older than 9.

Any idea if they will? Thanks.


----------



## canadiankim

Magical Kingdoms said:


> I was just curious. Looked at the Three Broomstick menu and and saw the price of a regular fish and chips
> 
> Since that's a little on the exspensive side, I wanted to get the kids size instead. But I have no idea if they'll let me order that since I'm much older than 9.
> 
> Any idea if they will? Thanks.



I don't think you should have a problem. They have no idea if you are ordering for yourself, child or grandchild


----------



## Metro West

canadiankim said:


> I don't think you should have a problem. They have no idea if you are ordering for yourself, child or grandchild


 I agree...there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## Agent24601

Who agrees with me that the fantastic four cafe sucks?


----------



## schumigirl

damo, just been on Loews and Jake`s Bar menu has been updated.

http://www.loewshotels.com/images/stories/jakes dinner menu 1-1.pdf

No Volcano shrimp or ribs anymore 

This is normally our first night place, but not sure about this menu.


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> damo, just been on Loews and Jake`s Bar menu has been updated.
> 
> http://www.loewshotels.com/images/stories/jakes dinner menu 1-1.pdf
> 
> No Volcano shrimp or ribs anymore
> 
> This is normally our first night place, but not sure about this menu.



Thanks...I'll fix my link


----------



## englishrose47

I finally have my dates  I will be at Universal September 20th thru 24th

I have used your advice to come  up with the restaurants , so I have chosen Bubba Gumps, Margaritaville,NBAor Nascar,Mythos, and Finnegans , Still undecided about the Counter services , but am lokking so I can decide when I have a clue where we will be when. 

I will be travelling with a party of 8 dev. disabled  so this is gonna be soooo much fun


----------



## Bluer101

englishrose47 said:


> I finally have my dates  I will be at Universal September 20th thru 24th
> 
> I have used your advice to come  up with the restaurants , so I have chosen Bubba Gumps, Margaritaville,NBAor Nascar,Mythos, and Finnegans , Still undecided about the Counter services , but am lokking so I can decide when I have a clue where we will be when.
> 
> I will be travelling with a party of 8 dev. disabled  so this is gonna be soooo much fun



Those are all great places, except we have not had NBA City. Counter service we like Louies Pizza in US and Cafe 4 in IOA. Blondies is pretty good for the Dagwood sandwich.


----------



## mischief32

Not happy with the New Jake's menu.  Our favorite items are gone.  Guess we will be eating else where but we are also staying at the Hard Rock for something different this time.


----------



## englishrose47

Bluer101 said:


> Those are all great places, except we have not had NBA City. Counter service we like Louies Pizza in US and Cafe 4 in IOA. Blondies is pretty good for the Dagwood sandwich.


I saw that Dagwood sandwich and it sounded good !!


----------



## sammielynn

Does the Three Broomsticks take reservations??


----------



## damo

sammielynn said:


> Does the Three Broomsticks take reservations??



Only if you have the Harry Potter Package and only for breakfast.

It is a counter service restaurant, so no reservations are needed for lunch or dinner.


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> I finally have my dates  I will be at Universal September 20th thru 24th
> 
> I have used your advice to come  up with the restaurants , so I have chosen Bubba Gumps, Margaritaville,NBAor Nascar,Mythos, and Finnegans , Still undecided about the Counter services , but am lokking so I can decide when I have a clue where we will be when.
> 
> I will be travelling with a party of 8 dev. disabled  so this is gonna be soooo much fun



I think you guys are going to have a blast!!!!


----------



## patster734

Can anyone confirm the operating hours for Jake's American Bar in RPR?  The Universal website says hours are from 11:00am to 1:30am (limited menu after 11pm).  Last time we were there (Oct. 2010), it didn't open until 3pm.  If they have changed their hours to include luch, do you know if this change is permanent or just seasonal?  I'm hoping that it's permanent so that I can do lunch there for my upcoming October trip.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> I think you guys are going to have a blast!!!!


Thanks Damo and I haven't forgotten you asked me to report on available services for the handicapped  and my general impressions of how the staff are with them !! I will know next week who the induviduals are who are going and have a chance to review any dietary challenges  I have yet to find any who are allergic to hamburgers Do you know if they accomadates special diets at the restaurant as they do in Disney !!???


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Can anyone confirm the operating hours for Jake's American Bar in RPR?  The Universal website says hours are from 11:00am to 1:30am (limited menu after 11pm).  Last time we were there (Oct. 2010), it didn't open until 3pm.  If they have changed their hours to include luch, do you know if this change is permanent or just seasonal?  I'm hoping that it's permanent so that I can do lunch there for my upcoming October trip.



In August last year they didn`t open at lunchtime, so not sure if it`s changed since then.


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Thanks Damo and I haven't forgotten you asked me to report on available services for the handicapped  and my general impressions of how the staff are with them !! I will know next week who the induviduals are who are going and have a chance to review any dietary challenges  I have yet to find any who are allergic to hamburgers Do you know if they accomadates special diets at the restaurant as they do in Disney !!???



We found the waiters to be very helpful. If you are concerned, you can call the head chef.  The info is on the first page.  I have heard that he will give you lots of information.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> In August last year they didn`t open at lunchtime, so not sure if it`s changed since then.



Thanks.  Hopefully, this indicates that Jake's made a permanent change to 11am to accomodate lunch.


----------



## dooledoo

I've not booked or eaten at Universal before and I was trying to book a table at Pastamores for August 7.  The link takes me to opentable.com and it says I can't book so far in advance.  When will I be able to book or is there another way of making dining reservations?


----------



## damo

dooledoo said:


> I've not booked or eaten at Universal before and I was trying to book a table at Pastamores for August 7.  The link takes me to opentable.com and it says I can't book so far in advance.  When will I be able to book or is there another way of making dining reservations?



You can't book more than 3 months out.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> You can't book more than 3 months out.


So I can book late June for September !!With10 I think it will be advisable !!!


----------



## andapanda

I just booked Mythos today for July 17th, as a surprise for my husband.  I've looked online to see if I could find an updated menu (not sure how new the one on the first page of this thread is).


----------



## Kidgoingon40

I am excited - just made a res for dinner at mythos for october 7 

Never been there, but excited to try it. The theming looks so fun.


----------



## damo

andapanda said:


> I just booked Mythos today for July 17th, as a surprise for my husband.  I've looked online to see if I could find an updated menu (not sure how new the one on the first page of this thread is).



Menu on the first page was from last summer.  The menu does not change often at Mythos.


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> So I can book late June for September !!With10 I think it will be advisable !!!



You can't book through opentable for 10.  You can call.  I honestly don't think it will be necessary to have a reservation in September though.  The parks are pretty quiet.  You can make a reservation when you get there.


----------



## dooledoo

I noticed on Pastamores dining page on the Universal website that you can not pre book tables on have "priority reservations", what do they mean?


----------



## andapanda

damo said:


> Menu on the first page was from last summer.  The menu does not change often at Mythos.



Thank you


----------



## dooledoo

Sorry, another question!

I'm also trying to book Tchoup chop for August 10 and it isn't coming up on opentable.com (not even fore any other dummy date).

Can this only be booked over the phone?


----------



## damo

dooledoo said:


> Sorry, another question!
> 
> I'm also trying to book Tchoup chop for August 10 and it isn't coming up on opentable.com (not even fore any other dummy date).
> 
> Can this only be booked over the phone?



It comes up as Emeril's Tchoup Chop on opentable.com


----------



## patster734

dooledoo said:


> Sorry, another question!
> 
> I'm also trying to book Tchoup chop for August 10 and it isn't coming up on opentable.com (not even fore any other dummy date).
> 
> Can this only be booked over the phone?



Here's the opentable.com link for Emeril's Tchoup Chop:  http://www.opentable.com/opentables.aspx?t=rest&r=2169&m=28&p=2&d=8/10/2012 7:00:00 PM&scpref=110


----------



## dooledoo

Thanks for your help everyone 

I've managed to book it, really pleased and looking forward to eating there - looks great from the photos!


----------



## patster734

dooledoo said:


> Thanks for your help everyone
> 
> I've managed to book it, really pleased and looking forward to eating there - looks great from the photos!



My wife and I have dined there a few times and prefer to the Emeril's restaurant in Citywalk.


----------



## Panagiota

Just came back from a long weekend at US.  My eating highlights:

1.  Bula Bar at the RPR hotel pool.  Great value, especially some of the appetizers (nachos)  we go them and a couple drinks and were gtg. (we ate here several times)

2.  Confisco character breakfast.  I had heard some bad things about this, so I was a little scared but I was pleasantly surprised!  The breakfast was pretty good!  Bacon crispy, star shaped tatter tots!  waffles!  They characters were sweet too.  We loved that Spiderman actually talked!  We asked him who would win in a fight him or Batman (hubby and I are such comic nerds, these discussions happen all the time at home)  Spiddey was great, Cat in the Hat was cute, and thing 1 and 2 were a riot!

3.  Sushi at RPR, very underwhelming!  I wouldn't do this one again.


----------



## hippieck12

damo said:


> We found the waiters to be very helpful. If you are concerned, you can call the head chef.  The info is on the first page.  I have heard that he will give you lots of information.



Thank you Damo, my son has allergies and I was going to ask how to contact the restaurants!


----------



## chimo2u

damo said:


> You can't book more than 3 months out.



I wonder if this has changed? I just booked Mythos for lunch on Oct 4, 2012  I am thinking of booking NASCAR grille, Bubba Gumps, and Margaritaville for our dinners.....then just winging it at Nathans, three broomsticks, and Mythos for our arrival afternoon lunch


----------



## Metro West

chimo2u said:


> I wonder if this has changed? I just booked Mythos for lunch on Oct 4, 2012  I am thinking of booking NASCAR grille, Bubba Gumps, and Margaritaville for our dinners.....then just winging it at Nathans, three broomsticks, and Mythos for our arrival afternoon lunch


 Nathan's is closed. When Jaws and Amity closed...so did Nathan's.


----------



## fflmaster

If you could only pick one of these:

NBA City, Margaritaville or Lombardi's Seafood?

We have 6 people in the party and this is our last night.

I have already eaten steak and italian so we are looking for something easy but tasty.

Important to us since this is our last night I don't want to waste a lot of time eating when the parks close at either 9pm or 10pm. 

I expect to be eating around 6pm.


----------



## Metro West

Of those three I would pick Margaritaville and remember...Lombard's is in the Studios so what time you eat will depend on the park hours. Food service stops 30 minutes prior to park closing.


----------



## l0bomb

fflmaster said:


> If you could only pick one of these:
> 
> NBA City, Margaritaville or Lombardi's Seafood?
> 
> We have 6 people in the party and this is our last night.
> 
> I have already eaten steak and italian so we are looking for something easy but tasty.
> 
> Important to us since this is our last night I don't want to waste a lot of time eating when the parks close at either 9pm or 10pm.
> 
> I expect to be eating around 6pm.



I would say Margaritaville. I've always had really good food and service there. It's also a fun atmosphere.

Ive eaten at NBA City and did not enjoy it at all. Food and service were both just meh.  Although, this was basically the first week, if not right before, it opened publicly, so it could definitely have improved.

If you aren't stuck on those restaurants, I really enjoy pat o briens.


----------



## englishrose47

I have tried open table for ressies for 10 in September and some show the dates are okay and some don't is this normal !!I know it is supposed to be 3 months out but as some are showing I wondered why others weren'r !!!???? Also I can't seem to pull up Bubbas at all ?????


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> I have tried open table for ressies for 10 in September and some show the dates are okay and some don't is this normal !!I know it is supposed to be 3 months out but as some are showing I wondered why others weren'r !!!???? Also I can't seem to pull up Bubbas at all ?????




No clue why some restaurants are changing but I wouldn't worry about it with your dates.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> No clue why some restaurants are changing but I wouldn't worry about it with your dates.



You are QUICK Dam0!!Any suggestions on what to type in for Bubbas?????


----------



## macleod1979

I recommend Magaritaville


----------



## jcvalenti

Thanks for this thread ! *Lots of great info. *Were seasoned WDW veterans, but this June were making our first ever on-property stay at PBR and figuring out the dining in a whole new park is a bit overwhelming.

Anyway, I made a reservation for our first night (were spening the whole day at the hotel - no parks) at Mama Dellas, but noticed there's very little comment on it in this thread. *Any opinions ? *We like big family dinners, and really like Italian food (were planning on trips to Via Napoli, Il Mulino and Tutto Gusto over the rest of the trip)

Our second day, were planning on meeting a big group at Margaritaville. *I cant seem to figure out how to make a rezzie for a table for 13 (open table wont do it for groups over 8). *Any idea how to do that ? *Trying to walk in with a big group in late June seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## patster734

fflmaster said:


> If you could only pick one of these:
> 
> NBA City, Margaritaville or Lombardi's Seafood?
> 
> We have 6 people in the party and this is our last night.
> 
> I have already eaten steak and italian so we are looking for something easy but tasty.
> 
> Important to us since this is our last night I don't want to waste a lot of time eating when the parks close at either 9pm or 10pm.
> 
> I expect to be eating around 6pm.



The answer depends upon which park you are in prior to dining, and which park you intend to return to after dining.  If you're in Universal Studios prior to dining, and plan to continue exploring Universal Studios after dining, you should probably dine in the park, which would be Lombardi's Seafood from your list.  If that is your plan, I suggest a 4th dining option - Finnegan's.  Like Lombardi's, it also is located in Universal Studios;  Therefore, you will not need to leave US and then re-enter US after dining.

However, if you plan to park-hop between US and IOA while dining, then the Citywalk restaurants are a viable option.  Of the two you listed (NBA City and Margaritaville), I would suggest Margaritaville in this situation.  For an additional Citywalk dining option, there's Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## damo

Personally, I love Margaritaville but I haven't ever eaten at NBA City.  It does get a lot of rave reviews too.


----------



## damo

jcvalenti said:


> Thanks for this thread ! *Lots of great info. *Were seasoned WDW veterans, but this June were making our first ever on-property stay at PBR and figuring out the dining in a whole new park is a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Anyway, I made a reservation for our first night (were spening the whole day at the hotel - no parks) at Mama Dellas, but noticed there's very little comment on it in this thread. *Any opinions ? *We like big family dinners, and really like Italian food (were planning on trips to Via Napoli, Il Mulino and Tutto Gusto over the rest of the trip)
> 
> Our second day, were planning on meeting a big group at Margaritaville. *I cant seem to figure out how to make a rezzie for a table for 13 (open table wont do it for groups over 8). *Any idea how to do that ? *Trying to walk in with a big group in late June seems like a recipe for disaster.



You can call for priority seating too.


http://www.margaritavilleorlando.com/index.php?page=policies


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> You are QUICK Dam0!!Any suggestions on what to type in for Bubbas?????



You can't make reservations for Bubbas for some strange reason.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> You can't make reservations for Bubbas for some strange reason.



Last time I was at Bubba Gump's, they also didn't support express seating for onsite guests.  That's been a few years though, so it could have changed by now.


----------



## fflmaster

patster734 said:


> The answer depends upon which park you are in prior to dining, and which park you intend to return to after dining.  If you're in Universal Studios prior to dining, and plan to continue exploring Universal Studios after dining, you should probably dine in the park, which would be Lombardi's Seafood from your list.  If that is your plan, I suggest a 4th dining option - Finnegan's.  Like Lombardi's, it also is located in Universal Studios;  Therefore, you will not need to leave US and then re-enter US after dining.
> 
> However, if you plan to park-hop between US and IOA while dining, then the Citywalk restaurants are a viable option.  Of the two you listed (NBA City and Margaritaville), I would suggest Margaritaville in this situation.  For an additional Citywalk dining option, there's Hard Rock Cafe.



thanks for all the responses. Love the Dis

I am thinking of doing a stop in the afternoon at IOA and then the evening at US so Margaritaville might be the best option on our way over.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> Last time I was at Bubba Gump's, they also didn't support express seating for onsite guests.  That's been a few years though, so it could have changed by now.



I think it is still that way.


----------



## jcvalenti

damo said:


> You can call for priority seating too.
> 
> 
> http://www.margaritavilleorlando.com/index.php?page=policies



Thnaks, Damo.  Youve been super helpful.  i called and it just happened to be 30 days out, so I got our group of 13 on the priority list for the night we want to go.   Looking forward to it - we always have fun at Margaritaville.


----------



## englishrose47

Thanks for the info on Bubbas !!Guess we will try when we are there !!Anyone know if you can make ressies there that day ???


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We haven't been to US/IOA since 2006 so forgive me if this question is common knowledge to everyone but me!

We are doing a room only reservation to RPR as we can get our tickets with our AMEX points.  Is the Harry Potter breakfast only available if you book a package?  Also I just recently saw on the Universal website about a dinner/guaranteed seating at Lombards for the new nighttime show.  Does this have to be booke through a package too?

One more question - since we are getting our tickets through AMEX member points would we be allowed to use the AMEX lounge?

Thanks so much - this thread has been so helpful!


----------



## jacinda824

We are doing a room only reservation to RPR as we can get our tickets with our AMEX points.  Is the Harry Potter breakfast only available if you book a package?  

It used to be but now the three broomsticks is open to anyone for breakfast - its about 15.00 per person.

Also I just recently saw on the Universal website about a dinner/guaranteed seating at Lombards for the new nighttime show.  Does this have to be book through a package too?

You can book separately and it is worth it - I have seen the show - its spectacular!

One more question - since we are getting our tickets through AMEX member points would we be allowed to use the AMEX lounge?

Not sure - call universal to ask.


----------



## andapanda

jacinda824 said:


> Also I just recently saw on the Universal website about a dinner/guaranteed seating at Lombards for the new nighttime show.  Does this have to be book through a package too?
> 
> You can book separately and it is worth it - I have seen the show - its spectacular!



Is this on the Universal website?  I tried looking, but couldn't find any info.


----------



## Metro West

andapanda said:


> Is this on the Universal website?  I tried looking, but couldn't find any info.


 You can make reservations by calling (877) 801-9720 but it doesn't start until June 1st.

I found information on the website:

http://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Character-Dining.aspx

It's near the bottom of the page.


----------



## damo

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We haven't been to US/IOA since 2006 so forgive me if this question is common knowledge to everyone but me!
> 
> We are doing a room only reservation to RPR as we can get our tickets with our AMEX points.  Is the Harry Potter breakfast only available if you book a package?  Also I just recently saw on the Universal website about a dinner/guaranteed seating at Lombards for the new nighttime show.  Does this have to be booke through a package too?
> 
> One more question - since we are getting our tickets through AMEX member points would we be allowed to use the AMEX lounge?
> 
> Thanks so much - this thread has been so helpful!



You can book these at Guest Services at the hotel.  Yes, you can just show your card to use the AMEX lounge.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Thank you so much - you are definitely a wealth of US/IOA information!


----------



## Halloween Baby

jacinda824 said:


> We are doing a room only reservation to RPR as we can get our tickets with our AMEX points.  Is the Harry Potter breakfast only available if you book a package?
> 
> It used to be but now the three broomsticks is open to anyone for breakfast - its about 15.00 per person.
> 
> How do you get reservations without the package.  I called this morning and no on at Universal seems to know anything about this!  I got transferred to packages then reservations then dining then guest services.  The last girl I talked to said that it has just changed but she has no information on it and that the only way to do it is to walk up to guest services and book it the day of!  I might as well go to the concierge then!


----------



## englishrose47

Halloween Baby said:


> jacinda824 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing a room only reservation to RPR as we can get our tickets with our AMEX points.  Is the Harry Potter breakfast only available if you book a package?
> 
> It used to be but now the three broomsticks is open to anyone for breakfast - its about 15.00 per person.
> 
> How do you get reservations without the package.  I called this morning and no on at Universal seems to know anything about this!  I got transferred to packages then reservations then dining then guest services.  The last girl I talked to said that it has just changed but she has no information on it and that the only way to do it is to walk up to guest services and book it the day of!  I might as well go to the concierge then!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know that too as I asked the TA for my Free Trip to book the HP package as I definately want to do the breakfast there!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## damo

On the packages page it still says you can book the Harry Potter package with breakfast for use up to Dec. 2012 but you have to book by July 31.  Wonder what the scoop is.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> On the packages page it still says you can book the Harry Potter package with breakfast for use up to Dec. 2012 but you have to book by July 31.  Wonder what the scoop is.


So I can still book the HP package, I am sure the TA will book before July if she hasn't already.  Will be finding out more next month hopefully!!At least I have the list of the guys who are coming !! So excited 2 are repeaters from Disney last year and were awesome !!!


----------



## DizzyStitch

OK so I see lots of good choices to eat.  Does anyone know how to find out what places accept Universal Gift Cards?  

The countdown commences with only 16 days to go!  Holy Cow I am not even close to prepared for this


----------



## damo

DizzyStitch said:


> OK so I see lots of good choices to eat.  Does anyone know how to find out what places accept Universal Gift Cards?
> 
> The countdown commences with only 16 days to go!  Holy Cow I am not even close to prepared for this



I think pretty much everywhere except some carts will accept them.


----------



## kingken

anybody know how much breakfast at the 3 broomsticks is and what time there open from and too, thanks


----------



## macraven

DizzyStitch said:


> OK so I see lots of good choices to eat.  Does anyone know how to find out what places accept Universal Gift Cards?
> 
> The countdown commences with only 16 days to go!  Holy Cow I am not even close to prepared for this



Universal gift cards are accepted in the parks and at the hotels.

from the UO website regarding the gc:


http://www.universalorlando.com/Gift-Card-FAQs.aspx



Using Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards
Where can I use a gift card? What can I purchase with a gift card?
*Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase select goods and services at participating retail, dining, hotel and other locations throughout Universal Orlando Resort. 
*
Can I purchase theme park tickets with a gift card?
*Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase theme park tickets at the front gate of both Universal Studios Florida and Universals Islands of Adventure. *

Can I use a gift card for a stay at one of the on-site hotels?
*Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be applied toward room nights and other goods and services at any of the three on-site hotels at Universal Orlando Resort. 
*
Can I purchase Blue Man Group show tickets with a gift card?
*Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase Blue Man Group show tickets either at the box office or by calling 407-BLUEMAN. 
*


----------



## damo

kingken said:


> anybody know how much breakfast at the 3 broomsticks is and what time there open from and too, thanks



It is around $15.  Opens with park opening.  Lunch starts at 10:30.


----------



## Pembo

Has this changed since last year????? I had gc that I got from the local grocery store and I had to go to guest services to exchange them for Universal Dollars...it wasn't very efficient.




macraven said:


> Universal gift cards are accepted in the parks and at the hotels.
> 
> from the UO website regarding the gc:
> 
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Gift-Card-FAQs.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Using Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards
> Where can I use a gift card? What can I purchase with a gift card?
> *Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase select goods and services at participating retail, dining, hotel and other locations throughout Universal Orlando Resort.
> *
> Can I purchase theme park tickets with a gift card?
> *Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase theme park tickets at the front gate of both Universal Studios Florida and Universals Islands of Adventure. *
> 
> Can I use a gift card for a stay at one of the on-site hotels?
> *Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be applied toward room nights and other goods and services at any of the three on-site hotels at Universal Orlando Resort.
> *
> Can I purchase Blue Man Group show tickets with a gift card?
> *Yes, Universal Orlando Resort Gift Cards may be used to purchase Blue Man Group show tickets either at the box office or by calling 407-BLUEMAN.
> *


----------



## amycakes

My children did not like the potato wedge-type fries the first time we went to the Three Broomsticks.  Do they have regular french fries?


----------



## macraven

Pembo said:


> Has this changed since last year????? I had gc that I got from the local grocery store and I had to go to guest services to exchange them for Universal Dollars...it wasn't very efficient.



yes, it is a new gc program this year.

with the new gc, you don't have to do the exchange at guest services.


if your older gc's aren't accepted directly, you can still use them w/ the exchange at gs.


----------



## damo

amycakes said:


> My children did not like the potato wedge-type fries the first time we went to the Three Broomsticks.  Do they have regular french fries?



There are two types of potatoes.  One is more a potato chunk and the other is a wedge/slice fry.


----------



## amycakes

Thanks so much for the photos..... I believe we will go for the potato chunk!


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

We just got back and one day ate lunch at Emeril's in City Walk

they have a $22 lunch special:  Includes a choice of 3 appetizers, entree, and desert 4 choices ( it was tasty - steamed mussels with sausage, wood planked trout for main course)

In addition, if you show your park pass, for lunch you will receive a free appetizer or desert with an entree purchase.  So this is a decent deal.  I had a sausage plate and some jerk salmon for ($17 total)

Here's the catch - it is one per table.  So if a family of 4 came in everyone would not get a free app or desert.

So what we did was one of us ordered the $22 lunch special, and the other got the free app with entree purchase.

so for $39 we had a nice lunch (2 apps, 2 main courses, and 1 desert) the food is definitely tasty, and the service was great - couldn't get my water glass down 3 sips before one of 4 people came back to fill it back up)


----------



## mamilovesdisney

Hello All,

This July will be my first trip to Universal's and I am not sure how to deal with dining. Are dining reservations pretty much a must like at disney? Can I take a more relaxed approach and just browse the day off to see what looks good?  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Metro West

mamilovesdisney said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This July will be my first trip to Universal's and I am not sure how to deal with dining. Are dining reservations pretty much a must like at disney? Can I take a more relaxed approach and just browse the day off to see what looks good?  Any advice would be appreciated!


 You don't have to make reservations like at Disney. Most places at CityWalk are walk up but July is busy. You can make reservations that morning at the kiosk across from the theater if you'd like or on www.opentable.com. But if you decide to eat at off peak times, you shouldn't have a long wait. As for the parks, there are very few table service restaurants...most are counter service and counter service places do not take reservations.


----------



## mamilovesdisney

Yay!!!  I love Dis'ers!!!! Always have the exact info I am looking for...Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## KristenHoneymooner

Do you have to pay the cover charge to get into a restaurant at City Walk? The menus for Margaritaville and Latin Quarter look good, but I don't want to be stuck paying a $7.00 cover.  Or do you get automatic admission to all City Walk clubs with a multiday pass anyway?  

As you can tell, I'm a Universal/IOA newbie so thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## damo

KristenHoneymooner said:


> Do you have to pay the cover charge to get into a restaurant at City Walk? The menus for Margaritaville and Latin Quarter look good, but I don't want to be stuck paying a $7.00 cover.  Or do you get automatic admission to all City Walk clubs with a multiday pass anyway?
> 
> As you can tell, I'm a Universal/IOA newbie so thanks in advance for your help!



For normal dinner, there is no cover charge.  And yes, the multiday pass does cover you cover charges at the clubs.


----------



## KristenHoneymooner

damo said:


> For normal dinner, there is no cover charge.  And yes, the multiday pass does cover you cover charges at the clubs.



Thanks! That was super-quick!


----------



## Metro West

mamilovesdisney said:


> Yay!!!  I love Dis'ers!!!! Always have the exact info I am looking for...Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## DryCreek

What is the general consensus on the meal plan?  I found a link to the Universal Studios description here,  and I see that you are limited to a choice of only three restaurants per park.  The price seems reasonable, but would you say that it is a good choice for one picky eater (me) and one that isn't (the DW)?  By picky, I mean that I avoid fried foods like the plague, and I tend towards lighter fare such as (grilled or rotisserie) chicken and vegetarian dishes.  After looking at the menus posted on the first page of this sticky, I believe that I would probably be able to find _something_ there to eat.

I am looking forward to your insight on this issue, thanks!


----------



## damo

DryCreek said:


> What is the general consensus on the meal plan?  I found a link to the Universal Studios description here,  and I see that you are limited to a choice of only three restaurants per park.  The price seems reasonable, but would you say that it is a good choice for one picky eater (me) and one that isn't (the DW)?  By picky, I mean that I avoid fried foods like the plague, and I tend towards lighter fare such as (grilled or rotisserie) chicken and vegetarian dishes.  After looking at the menus posted on the first page of this sticky, I believe that I would probably be able to find _something_ there to eat.
> 
> I am looking forward to your insight on this issue, thanks!



Most people avoid the meal plan for exactly the reasons you stated.  There are only a few counter service restaurants included in the plan (3 per park?).  If you want more selection, then the plan isn't a good fit.


----------



## aubeone

I am looking for a little feedback on the food at Pat O'Briens.  We love dueling Piano Bars and thought it might be fun to bring 3 teenagers with the adults for dinner and entertainment before it turns to a 21 club.


----------



## englishrose47

I plan to make ressies for our party of 10 in September  if I can , the places I have picked ( with input from this thread) are Margueritaville, Nascar, Bubba Gumps and Mythos for supper , for lunches I am looking at Finnegans, 3 Broom sticks and  more undecided as yet . I know Bubbas does not take advanced ressies , but can you make them in the morning , if not what time would you suggest for supper ???


----------



## idgy

I've been looking for some reviews on the Churrascaria. Has anyone tired it lately? Last post I could find was from Oct 2011.


----------



## wichty2

i keep seeing people saying that the meal deal isnt worth it. It will be me, dh and 2 boys (5&3) we arent picky we are good eating hamburgers and chicken  My boys dont eat alot at once but eat frequently. DO you think it would be worth it or us


----------



## Metro West

wichty2 said:


> i keep seeing people saying that the meal deal isnt worth it. It will be me, dh and 2 boys (5&3) we arent picky we are good eating hamburgers and chicken  My boys dont eat alot at once but eat frequently. DO you think it would be worth it or us


 I guess it depends on the time of year you're visting. If you're going during a busy season, it might be a good deal for you since you'd have longer to eat but during a slow season, it might not. It's standard theme park fare and it sounds like your boys are OK with that so that's not an issue. You cannot share on meal deal so keep that in mind. You might be better off buying one meal and having the boys share instead of having them have their own. You know them better so it's your call. Personally...I think you'd be better off not getting it. There are much better places to eat that are not on the meal deal that I think you'd enjoy more.


----------



## macraven

idgy said:


> I've been looking for some reviews on the Churrascaria. Has anyone tired it lately? Last post I could find was from Oct 2011.



_i ate there last year.

i  probably, (not sure) won't be returning but will do the Latin Quarters instead.

service at Churrascaria was extremely slow with only 3 tables occupied when i went.
i was at one of the tables.

i requested med rare on all the meats.
they only had well done each time.

i thought the salad section was very good.
if i would return there, i would only order the salad bar section.

i just wasn't that impressed with the meats and service.

they do honor the ap for the discount but you need to inform them when you order._


----------



## idgy

Thanks Macraven, I've always wanted to try one of those types of places, maybe an theme park isn't the place to do it.


----------



## hpfan100

vegetarian offerings to add to the list...

3 broomsticks- potato leek soup, salad, roast potatoes, baked potato, corn, apple pie, ice cream

Looking forward to trying that health sandwich at US this time around...it looks yummy! Also want to try thunder falls for the black beans and rice.


----------



## damo

hpfan100 said:


> vegetarian offerings to add to the list...
> 
> 3 broomsticks- potato leek soup, salad, roast potatoes, baked potato, corn, apple pie, ice cream
> 
> Looking forward to trying that health sandwich at US this time around...it looks yummy! Also want to try thunder falls for the black beans and rice.



Thanks...I will add them.


----------



## englishrose47

Quick Question can you get coffee in the refillable mugs for the discount price???


----------



## buckeev

OK..I've been intending to post this...(life sometimes gets in the way ......)
While at Royal Pacific during 4th of July week, I splurged-ground shaking...I know-on room service for my son. 3 times.  
Rarely do we do RS, as there are usually 5 or more of us on the trip...big bucks!
But I wanted to treat my son to a real special time. He absolutely LOVED the chicken strips and fries. He is as picky of an eater as there is on the planet, so this was huge!
So, since I missed "dinner" one night, I decided to have a "bite" also. Ordered the turkey club and was blown away with it! Quality, quantity, etc...it was really great. Fresh fruit and a yummy raspberry(?) marmalade-ish topping rocked! There was probably enough for two "normal" eaters, (ruled me out!) But I was more than stuffed. Try it if you get the opportunity!


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Quick Question can you get coffee in the refillable mugs for the discount price???



I've never heard anyone doing that.  I think it is just soft drinks.


----------



## Halloween Baby

Has anyone tried the character breakfast at Cafe La Bamba yet?  I'd love to know how it was!


----------



## bender726

Thanks SO much for all this great info!!  Going to Universal/IOA/City Walk for the first time in Sept. (loyal Disney fan that has refused to stray over to Universal area in the past).... looking forward to dining at Margaritaville & having a few cocktails their with my hubby on our anniversary.  Definitely getting more excited now that I am seeing it is recommended & after reviewing the menu here.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> I've never heard anyone doing that.  I think it is just soft drinks.



I kinda thought so but I will ask as I am a huge coffee drinker !!!


----------



## kingken

was thinking of taking the wife for a meal at emerils, what is the dress code, when i have been past before it seems no shorts etc but more formal attire
also what size are protions, thanks for any help


----------



## damo

kingken said:


> was thinking of taking the wife for a meal at emerils, what is the dress code, when i have been past before it seems no shorts etc but more formal attire
> also what size are protions, thanks for any help



The only dress code is no sleeveless shirts for men.  Shorts are fine.  The portions are quite big.


----------



## kingken

damo said:


> The only dress code is no sleeveless shirts for men.  Shorts are fine.  The portions are quite big.



thank you very much


----------



## Paula08048

This is a fantastic thread for me, as it is my first trip to Universal....thanks for all of the great information!


----------



## ilanakan

How much in average does it cost per day per person?


----------



## damo

Check the menus on the first page to get an estimate.


----------



## Planogirl

We enjoyed both Mythos and the Confisco Grille this trip and I'm hard pressed to say which one we liked more. The Confisco Grille seems to be getting better and better.

I appreciate this list. It still helps a lot.


----------



## derekburgan

The Hard Rock Hotel at Universal just posted on their Facebook page that if you can finish the Kitchen Sink Cake (7 layers) and a Kitchen Burger in under 30 minutes you get it free. I think I may have to step up to the plate on that one next month!


----------



## smull1982

My husband and I are planning our first trip in October and want to make the best of it. Do any of these restaurants offer buffets?


----------



## macraven

_no buffets in the parks but the hotels have a buffet type breakfast._


----------



## patster734

I haven't tried this, but Tratorria del Porto at PBH has a buffett style dinner on Friday and Saturday.



> Pasta Cucina 'Kitchen'
> Pasta Cucina is available on Friday & Saturday nights 5:30pm - 10:00pm
> Enjoy an all-you-can-eat interactive kitchen experience where you are the chef. Create your own recipe from a selection of your favorite pastas, savory sauces and more than two dozen fresh ingredients. The meal includes mixed greens salad with sun-dried tomato vinaigrette.
> 
> Adults: $22.00
> Children ages 12 and under: $12.00
> Children ages 3 and under: complimentary
> *Prices dont include tax or gratuity
> Call 407-503-DINE (3463) for more information and reservations.



http://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Portofino-Bay-Hotel/Restaurants/Trattoria.aspx


The Wantilan Luau also serves food buffett style but I'm not sure if the buffett remains open during the show.



> Wantilan - Luau
> Wantilan Luau - Saturday nights year-round and Tuesday nights seasonally*
> Sit back and experience an evening of authentic Polynesian food and entertainment at the enchanting Wantilan Luau, a weekly Hawaiian dinner show featuring an all-you-can-eat buffet of Polynesian specialties, live Hawaiian music and traditional hula dancing. Hula and fire dancers delight the audience and entice a few to even learn the hula!
> 
> Click here for menu
> 
> Cost
> Adults: $70** Priority Seating | $63** Regular Seating
> Children (ages 4 - 12): $40** Priority Seating | $35** Regular Seating
> (ages 3 and under complimentary)
> Price includes gratuity, non-alcoholic beverages, wine, beer, and Mai Tais!
> 
> Reservations Required
> Call 407-503-DINE (3463). Registration begins at 5:30 pm. Seating begins at 6:00 pm.
> 
> Reserve Online
> 
> Terms and Conditions



http://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Recreation/Luau.aspx


----------



## Planogirl

derekburgan said:


> The Hard Rock Hotel at Universal just posted on their Facebook page that if you can finish the Kitchen Sink Cake (7 layers) and a Kitchen Burger in under 30 minutes you get it free. I think I may have to step up to the plate on that one next month!


Let us know how that goes! I'd also love to hear how the food at The Kitchen was.


----------



## damo

And we'd like some pictures too!!!


----------



## englishrose47

Some food questions for my next months trip!!When you buy the souvenir cup does it come with Pop for the 6.99 or do you pay for a refill then.?Would my DD group be able to buy the kids package breakfast at RPR?and finally can you use the refillcups at BK in Citywalk??


----------



## derekburgan

No problem on pics and review of food from the Kitchen. 

It's now become a DEFINITE and maybe the thing I'm looking forward to the most of my upcoming trip (and this includes our first ever stay at Art of Animation, one room at Lion King, one room at Mermaid). I'll be with a vegetarian and the Hard Rock said the contest allows you to substitute the regular burger for a veggie burger. So two of us will be taking the challenge. We're three weeks away now and really looking forward to it.

The Hard Rock Hotel also sells a GIGANTIC DONUT in one of their stores. I noticed it the last time I was there in April but not until after I had already bought something to eat. If they are there again we are gonna get one of those as well. I think we've been inspired by shows like Man vs. Food! I joke with my girlfriend that this is my chance to see if I have what it takes to make it on the competitive food eating circuit. She's going to be rooting for the house to win on the challenge!


----------



## JessicaR

Sharing this from Hard Rock Hotel -

LIKE a challenge? Then try The Kitchen Sink Cake  standing seven layers high and weighing in at over two pounds  its pure confectionary nirvana! Finish this bad boy along with The Kitchen Burger, on your own in 30 minutes or less, and its on us!


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Some food questions for my next months trip!!When you buy the souvenir cup does it come with Pop for the 6.99 or do you pay for a refill then.?Would my DD group be able to buy the kids package breakfast at RPR?and finally can you use the refillcups at BK in Citywalk??




Yes, the cups come filled when you buy them and they can only be used in the parks.  You can't refill them in Citywalk or the hotels.


Which kids package breakfast at RPR are you referring to?  Is it at the Islands?  If it is at a sit down restaurant, then probably not.  You can order a kids breakfast through room service though.


----------



## macraven

_englishrose, aren't your "kids" adults?

the trip i'm thinking of is where you are the chaperone._


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Yes, the cups come filled when you buy them and they can only be used in the parks.  You can't refill them in Citywalk or the hotels.
> 
> 
> Which kids package breakfast at RPR are you referring to?  Is it at the Islands?  If it is at a sit down restaurant, then probably not.  You can order a kids breakfast through room service though.



Pastamore market has the cups and refills on their menu , I did know not at Resorts and obviuosly sit down restaurants anywhere , but as Pastaore had the I wondered if BK did too



macraven said:


> _englishrose, aren't your "kids" adults?
> 
> the trip i'm thinking of is where you are the chaperone._


Yes the are adults, it was just that the kids breakfast package wa a juice, pastry and yoghurt or fruirt while the adult included coffe and not all of them drink coffe , I was just wondering . Can always do the ala carte too !! Will need a quick on the go first full day so we can make the early entry for WHOP


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> Yes the are adults, it was just that the kids breakfast package wa a juice, pastry and yoghurt or fruirt while the adult included coffe and not all of them drink coffe , I was just wondering . Can always do the ala carte too !! Will need a quick on the go first full day so we can make the early entry for WHOP



_since you are staying at rph, why don't you use the orchard court lounge for breakfast?
it is located in the lobby of the hotel.



it opens at 6:00 am and is ala cart.
you'll have plenty of time to eat and get to the park before opening.



_


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _since you are staying at rph, why don't you use the orchard court lounge for breakfast?
> it is located in the lobby of the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> it opens at 6:00 am and is ala cart.
> you'll have plenty of time to eat and get to the park before opening.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Will give it a try!!!


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## iamawesomenumberone

What would be the cheapest place to eat be? thanks!!


----------



## JessicaR

iamawesomenumberone said:


> What would be the cheapest place to eat be? thanks!!



Not really sure but I hear people talking about sharing a pizza at Louie's.


----------



## idgy

iamawesomenumberone said:


> What would be the cheapest place to eat be? thanks!!



I read on these boards that the Burger King in City Walk was good and very inexpensive. It has a "build your oun Whopper" bar.

There are a couple of chain type places in City Walk that are probably very reasonable.


----------



## englishrose47

Pastamore Market looks reasonable also!!


----------



## damo

And don't forget Volcano Nachos at Margaritaville.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> And don't forget Volcano Nachos at Margaritaville.



2 orders should feed our 10 for a late night snack right !! ???


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> 2 orders should feed our 10 for a late night snack right !! ???




Oh ya! That would be a great snack!


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Oh ya! That would be a great snack!


Being the OCD planner that I am I have a rough estimate of food costs for the 10 of us for the 5 days and didn't think they had allowed enough. sooooo I called and they agreed and we get $300 moreWithout your Menus I would never have been able to get a good estimate . So Thanks a lot !! All of you have been such a help in planning this trip and I will let you know all the details with pix too when we get back !!!!


----------



## derekburgan

Found out more about the Kitchen Sink Challenge at the Hard Rock Hotel. It started this summer and, to date, no one who has attempted it has finished it.

The challenge includes the burger (or veggie burger for non meat eaters), a fried pickle, a side of french fries, and the 2 lb pices of cake which has layers consisting of: Brownie, Pecan Pie, Cheesecake, Peanut Butter, Chocolate cake, vanilla cake, and topping made of Heath bars.

We'll be attempting this on Tuesday, September 18th!! The other members of our party may split a slice of cake which I think is $15.


----------



## JessicaR

derekburgan said:


> Found out more about the Kitchen Sink Challenge at the Hard Rock Hotel. It started this summer and, to date, no one who has attempted it has finished it.
> 
> The challenge includes the burger (or veggie burger for non meat eaters), a fried pickle, a side of french fries, and the 2 lb pices of cake which has layers consisting of: Brownie, Pecan Pie, Cheesecake, Peanut Butter, Chocolate cake, vanilla cake, and topping made of Heath bars.
> 
> We'll be attempting this on Tuesday, September 18th!! The other members of our party may split a slice of cake which I think is $15.



Can't wait to hear how you do! My husband said he is going to attempt it, I just want a bite of that cake.  Good Luck!  Oh and pictures would be good.


----------



## krisann22

This will be my first time to Universal Stuidos, IOA and we are excited.  My daughter is gluten free and I have heard wonderful things about Mythos.  I know they have a gluten free menu.  What I'm wondering is, is Mythos open for dinner during HHN's.  We don't plan on visiting HHN as my daughter has down syndrome and it would be just a tad too much for her.  I tried looking to see if they will be open.  I looked on open table and it looks like they are taking reservations for that time period.  Anyone know for sure?  

Thanks much


----------



## Metro West

krisann22 said:


> This will be my first time to Universal Stuidos, IOA and we are excited.  My daughter is gluten free and I have heard wonderful things about Mythos.  I know they have a gluten free menu.  What I'm wondering is, is Mythos open for dinner during HHN's.  We don't plan on visiting HHN as my daughter has down syndrome and it would be just a tad too much for her.  I tried looking to see if they will be open.  I looked on open table and it looks like they are taking reservations for that time period.  Anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks much


 The only time Mythos serves dinner is when IOA stays open late. Since the park is only open until 7pm during October, the only seating will probably be before 4pm...nothing after that. HHN is located at the Studios not IOA so 7pm is the latest IOA will stay open.


----------



## JessicaR

Metro West said:


> The only time Mythos serves dinner is when IOA stays open late. Since the park is only open until 7pm during October, the only seating will probably be before 4pm...nothing after that. HHN is located at the Studios not IOA so 7pm is the latest IOA will stay open.



Yes, I made reservation for October and 4P is the latest.


----------



## Donna PA

Is there anywhere on Citywalk to grab a quick breakfast? Coffee, bagels, egg sandwiches, something like that.


----------



## dsmom

we were very pleasantly surprised at Pastamore.  we usually eat the buffet at 
PB but tried it here one morning and loved it!  great breakfast food, great selection and great staff.  love sitting outside also.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

How far in advance do you guys think I need to make a Mythos reservation?  We are going to IOA October 2 (a Tuesday).  Obviously it will be a very early dinner reservation, but I'm going to try to make it for as late as I can.  After we eat I'd like to have a little time to go back to WWHP.  

So...should I call the day before?  A few days before?


----------



## patster734

I've heard that breakfast sandwiches are available at the BK Whopper Bar.


----------



## macraven

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How far in advance do you guys think I need to make a Mythos reservation?  We are going to IOA October 2 (a Tuesday).  Obviously it will be a very early dinner reservation, but I'm going to try to make it for as late as I can.  After we eat I'd like to have a little time to go back to WWHP.
> 
> So...should I call the day before?  A few days before?



_same day as me,  that makes us twinkies....

ioa will close at 7:00 pm.
think the latest reservation you can make will be at 4:00.

i make my ressies at the stand in citywalk the morning of.
some peeps make their ressies a few days out or couple of weeks out.


if you do the early dinner and out of mythos by 5:00, you'll have a couple of hours to hang out at parry hotter's then._


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

macraven said:


> _same day as me,  that makes us twinkies....
> 
> ioa will close at 7:00 pm.
> think the latest reservation you can make will be at 4:00.
> 
> i make my ressies at the stand in citywalk the morning of.
> some peeps make their ressies a few days out or couple of weeks out.
> 
> 
> if you do the early dinner and out of mythos by 5:00, you'll have a couple of hours to hang out at parry hotter's then._



Are you eating at Mythos too??  I am pretty easy to spot, I am short and have red hair and I'll most likely be talking about how many frozen butterbeers I can drink before IOA closes.  

I think I may call the day before...I'd like to try to get the latest reservation I can, we'll be having an early lunch at Three Broomsticks and I want to be hungry for Mythos.  I've never been and I'm very excited (Mythos, that is, not IOA).


----------



## Metro West

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I may call the day before...I'd like to try to get the latest reservation I can, we'll be having an early lunch at Three Broomsticks and I want to be hungry for Mythos.  I've never been and I'm very excited (Mythos, that is, not IOA).


 With IOA closing at 7pm the day you're visiting, the latest reservation should be around 4pm...nothing later.


----------



## aharding

Will be traveling to IOA for the first time soon.  Any advise??


----------



## Metro West

aharding said:


> Will be traveling to IOA for the first time soon.  Any advise??


 Advise on restaurants?


----------



## aharding

Sorry.  Yes restaruants, anything you feel must be done.  We are newbies so I'm trying to get as much knowledge as possible prior to leaving.


----------



## Metro West

aharding said:


> Sorry.  Yes restaruants, anything you feel must be done.  We are newbies so I'm trying to get as much knowledge as possible prior to leaving.


 My IOA recommendations would be: 

Table service - Mythos

Counter service - Thunder Falls Terrace


----------



## aharding

Thanks!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

I'm going to get some pics of the Beach Club Menu @ HRH when we go in < 2 weeks.  It's our fave.  Here's a hint:  instead of room service, opt for Beach Club food to go instead, if it's still open.  MUCH better option, in food options, cost, and promptness.  They'll pack it all up for you to take back to your room with plastic utensils and napkins.


----------



## derekburgan

Okay, we went to The Kitchen at the Hard Rock Hotel to take on THE CHALLENGE on Tuesday night.

The Challenge is eating a Kitchen burger, french fries, a fried pickle, and The Kitchen Sink Cake in 30 minutes or less. The description of the cake is this: "The Kitchen sink is a 3 lb slice of cake with seven layers of heaven
including  brownies, peanut butter crunch, chocolate chunk cookies,
cheesecake, pecan pie, devils food cake, vanilla chiffon cake, all covered
in chocolate butter cream frosting, chocolate chips, chocolate sauce, and
heath bar crunch; served with vanilla bean ice cream."

I don't have time to post pics yet, but Hard Rock's Facebook covered the carnage. Hopefully this link works:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151053897076304.430363.127073216303&type=1

If not I'll post some pics this weekend and will be writing a blow by blow review.


----------



## macraven

_i was rooting for you..........



but you came kind of close, in a way........


could you even taste the cake after the burger, fries and pickle?_


----------



## damo

derekburgan said:


> Okay, we went to The Kitchen at the Hard Rock Hotel to take on THE CHALLENGE on Tuesday night.
> 
> The Challenge is eating a Kitchen burger, french fries, a fried pickle, and The Kitchen Sink Cake in 30 minutes or less. The description of the cake is this: "The Kitchen sink is a 3 lb slice of cake with seven layers of heaven
> including  brownies, peanut butter crunch, chocolate chunk cookies,
> cheesecake, pecan pie, devils food cake, vanilla chiffon cake, all covered
> in chocolate butter cream frosting, chocolate chips, chocolate sauce, and
> heath bar crunch; served with vanilla bean ice cream."
> 
> I don't have time to post pics yet, but Hard Rock's Facebook covered the carnage. Hopefully this link works:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151053897076304.430363.127073216303&type=1
> 
> If not I'll post some pics this weekend and will be writing a blow by blow review.



lol, that is hilarious and amazing at the same time!!!


----------



## derekburgan

While I was researching the Top Five Extreme Eats at Universal, I also got a better picture of the "King Donut" available at the Hard Rock Hotel. This probably gives a better scale of how insane it is.


----------



## JessicaR

derekburgan said:


> While I was researching the Top Five Extreme Eats at Universal, I also got a better picture of the "King Donut" available at the Hard Rock Hotel. This probably gives a better scale of how insane it is.



That donut is bigger than her head!  So, please share the other Extreme Eats you learned about.

BTW - Did you eat that donut? What was inside?


----------



## derekburgan

The donut was just a gigantic honey glazed donut and tasted exactly like one you would get at Dunkin' Donuts or elsewhere. We gobbled that up pretty fast. They also sell a chocolate frosted version.

I'll put one more Extreme Eat here (gotta save the rest for my article). It's a giant gummy bear. It's here pictured next to a regular gummy bear. Believe it or not you can buy an even bigger one at Katie's on CityWalk (actually maybe 10 times as big) and the cashier told me they also carried one that weighed 27 pounds, but someone bought it. I would have gotten the really big one, but didn't think anyone would actually eat that!


----------



## JessicaR

Love it! Now, can't wait to read your article - please post when you're done and thanks! 

We'll be at HRH Thursday - how much is the burger and cake challenge?


----------



## derekburgan

I want to say its $30. It was definitely a lot of fun and I would highly recommend either the Kitchen burger or a slice of the cake (outside of The Challenge) as everyone in our party agreed they tasted great. 

If you go, be sure to tell them you saw our attempt at The Challenge!!


----------



## JessicaR

derekburgan said:


> I want to say its $30. It was definitely a lot of fun and I would highly recommend either the Kitchen burger or a slice of the cake (outside of The Challenge) as everyone in our party agreed they tasted great.
> 
> If you go, be sure to tell them you saw our attempt at The Challenge!!



I know Courtney - I will absolutely tell them I saw your pics at the attempt! We're staying there for 5 days and my husband is just itching to try the challenge - me I just want a bite of that cake!


----------



## mischief32

Where at the Hard Rock do you find that donut?  I love donut.  I could eat that by myself.


----------



## derekburgan

mischief32 said:
			
		

> Where at the Hard Rock do you find that donut?  I love donut.  I could eat that by myself.



Its available at Emack and Bolios on the first floor, right next to The Kitchen restaurant.


----------



## englishrose47

Just back and will be posting LOTS of food porn soon , on the right thread of course . I wanted to say Thanks to Damo for the help this thread offered me . We ate like kings !!!


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Just back and will be posting LOTS of food porn soon , on the right thread of course . I wanted to say Thanks to Damo for the help this thread offered me . We ate like kings !!!



Yay!  I'm so glad everything worked out well!!!  Looking forward to all your pics and stories!


----------



## dancs1985

I have a blue refillable mug for the Meal Deal form my last trip to Universal back in June. Can it be used when I go back to the park or do I have to buy another one?


----------



## damo

dancs1985 said:


> I have a blue refillable mug for the Meal Deal form my last trip to Universal back in June. Can it be used when I go back to the park or do I have to buy another one?



The meal deal mugs are date specific and can't be used again.  The red refillable mugs that aren't purchased with the meal deal can be used again.


----------



## ilanakan

How are the food and/or experience at TB at fantasy island universal?


----------



## jnoble82

Going to IOA on Halloween.  I love pizza.  Its kind of sad.  What is the best place for me to go (in the park or on CityWalk)?  I only eat cheese pizza (picky eater, what else can I say!)  If you think one of the hotels is better, how easy is it to get to the hotels and can anyone eat there?


----------



## schumigirl

jnoble82 said:


> Going to IOA on Halloween.  I love pizza.  Its kind of sad.  What is the best place for me to go (in the park or on CityWalk)?  I only eat cheese pizza (picky eater, what else can I say!)  If you think one of the hotels is better, how easy is it to get to the hotels and can anyone eat there?




In the parks Louie`s Pizza in The Studios is amazing, my son eats the cheese pizza and loves it......he only eats cheese pizza and would thoroughly recommend it  We love the pepperoni and the garden are both delicious too.

Sal`s at PBH is good too and very easy to get too either walking or the boats from the centre of Citywalk. And yes anyone can eat in any of the hotels.


----------



## minnie4me

so, I am nervous about our food options at US, I've tried to find updated menus, but had little luck, even their own website seems outdated.  We are used to WDW, eating in nicer table service restaurants, with ressies made months in advance.  We have been to Universal a few years ago, ate at Mythos, but menu looks totally different.  Same with Tchoup Tchoup (I think i misspelled).  We are staying at HRH and hitting each park one day.  Our son will just have turned 10, so I am not sure a character meal is necessary unless it is super heroes.  
Any help from Universal experts is greatly appreciated.


----------



## damo

minnie4me said:


> so, I am nervous about our food options at US, I've tried to find updated menus, but had little luck, even their own website seems outdated.  We are used to WDW, eating in nicer table service restaurants, with ressies made months in advance.  We have been to Universal a few years ago, ate at Mythos, but menu looks totally different.  Same with Tchoup Tchoup (I think i misspelled).  We are staying at HRH and hitting each park one day.  Our son will just have turned 10, so I am not sure a character meal is necessary unless it is super heroes.
> Any help from Universal experts is greatly appreciated.



The menus in the first page are all updated.  There are also polls on the first page with people's favourites in the parks, hotels and Citywalk.


----------



## nebo

Question: I hope this wasn't covered in the previous 28 pages I didn't read yet, but last time we were at Pat O'brians, they had a two for Tuesday deal on,  which ALSO included appetizers,,, yes, a  great deal, we made a meall out of them. Does anybody know if they still do that there?


----------



## jcapizzi

Yup, they sure do!  Every Tuesday!


----------



## dancs1985

I talked to Universal Guest Services and they said that you can use the blue Meal Deal mugs to get refills whenever you come back to Universal Studios as long as you purchase a Meal Deal.


----------



## Tink3815

Wanting to know if you can add the plan for just 1 day of a 3-day ticket. Not sure if I want to eat counter service for the entire visit. Are the participating restaurants close to each other, in case one person wants something than the other? Has anyone ever shared the plan?

Thanks


----------



## macraven

Tink3815 said:


> Wanting to know if you can add the plan for just 1 day of a 3-day ticket. Not sure if I want to eat counter service for the entire visit. Are the participating restaurants close to each other, in case one person wants something than the other? Has anyone ever shared the plan?
> 
> Thanks



_if you are talking about the meal deal, you can buy that for one day.
you can buy it while in the park or in advance.


the meal deal has nothing to do with park ticket purchasing.

you need a park ticket to enter the park and once in the park can buy the meal deal._


----------



## englishrose47

I am so loving this thread now I am a VET!!!!I actually can give an oppinion !!!! Thanks to you guys my first trip was great !! I am going again in April with the family, Daughtert was sooo jealous she wouldn't wait till our next Disney trip and squeeze in a day, we are going for 3 nights and stay off site , renting a car etc !! So I am sure Iwill be looking for off sight dining !!!


----------



## damo

As of today, International Food Festival, is not operational.  It has been replaced with Monster's Cafe on the Meal Deal list.  Rumours are that this is going to become part of the Simpsons area, possibly rethemed to Krusty Burgers and Moe's Tavern.


----------



## turtlechick6

So we leave in 2 weeks for Universal and IOA.  I have a peanut allergic son and a picky eater on top of it. I am not feeling great about our prospects as I checked their websites and could not find menus online or much about it. 

I plan on bringing a simple lunch with us that I can pack so at least one meal is covered. Also snacks. But at least one meal a day will need to be bought in the parks. I would rather not feed them pizza every night but that is one thing I know they will eat and is usually peanut free. 

They also love grilled cheese sandwiches and pasta.  Any tips?


----------



## damo

turtlechick6 said:


> So we leave in 2 weeks for Universal and IOA.  I have a peanut allergic son and a picky eater on top of it. I am not feeling great about our prospects as I checked their websites and could not find menus online or much about it.
> 
> I plan on bringing a simple lunch with us that I can pack so at least one meal is covered. Also snacks. But at least one meal a day will need to be bought in the parks. I would rather not feed them pizza every night but that is one thing I know they will eat and is usually peanut free.
> 
> They also love grilled cheese sandwiches and pasta.  Any tips?




Did you check out the menus on the first page?  There is some information about who to contact with your questions.


----------



## johde

Damo - Thanks for the great information.   I tried Mythos for the first time on my last trip and I'm considering heading out for more table service options this trip.  They just don't seem that much more expensive than counter service offerings.

I'm going on a solo trip Jan 4-6 and wondered if I'd need reservations for Mythos and possible Flannigans?  When I went to Mythos for lunch last time, it was September and Harry Potter wasn't open yet and I could walk right in no problem.


----------



## damo

johde said:


> Damo - Thanks for the great information.   I tried Mythos for the first time on my last trip and I'm considering heading out for more table service options this trip.  They just don't seem that much more expensive than counter service offerings.
> 
> I'm going on a solo trip Jan 4-6 and wondered if I'd need reservations for Mythos and possible Flannigans?  When I went to Mythos for lunch last time, it was September and Harry Potter wasn't open yet and I could walk right in no problem.



The first couple of weeks in January have been really busy the last couple of years.  I'd make a reservation for Mythos just to be safe.  Finnegan's is probably okay but it is quite a small place.


----------



## dancs1985

Since Monsters Cafe is closed to be refurbished into a Transformers themed restaurant, which restaurant will it be replaced by on the Meal Deal?


----------



## cheryljill

These boards (and this thread in particular) have been so helpful in our planning for an upcoming IoA trip! Hoping someone will be able to clarify something for me. We are going to be in IoA on Dec. 25th (wish us luck!) and a few weeks ago, I went on Open Table and made a reservation for dinner at Mythos at 6:30. Now I am seeing that they are lunch-only and usually open only from 12-4. I've tried calling the reservation number at Universal for the past three days and every time I call it says the mailbox is full. This is very frustrating! I just went and made a 3:30 reservation just in case, but is there any way of knowing the restaurant's hours ahead of time? Thanks!


----------



## damo

cheryljill said:


> These boards (and this thread in particular) have been so helpful in our planning for an upcoming IoA trip! Hoping someone will be able to clarify something for me. We are going to be in IoA on Dec. 25th (wish us luck!) and a few weeks ago, I went on Open Table and made a reservation for dinner at Mythos at 6:30. Now I am seeing that they are lunch-only and usually open only from 12-4. I've tried calling the reservation number at Universal for the past three days and every time I call it says the mailbox is full. This is very frustrating! I just went and made a 3:30 reservation just in case, but is there any way of knowing the restaurant's hours ahead of time? Thanks!



When the park closes at 6 or 7, Mythos is only open until 4 or so.  On Dec. 25, the park is open until 9, so Mythos will be open for dinner.


----------



## cheryljill

damo said:


> When the park closes at 6 or 7, Mythos is only open until 4 or so.  On Dec. 25, the park is open until 9, so Mythos will be open for dinner.



Thank you so much, that is good news!


----------



## xApril

If anyone's going soon, definitely look into photographing some of the table-service restaurants in the parks (specifically Lombards, Mythos, and Confiscos) as they have made some changes to the menus. I'm sure Finnegans probably made changes too, but I haven't made it over there.

I've been to the three over the past few weeks (always forgetting to take pictures of the menu) and I have seen that they have all seemed to change their menus.


----------



## damo

xApril said:


> If anyone's going soon, definitely look into photographing some of the table-service restaurants in the parks (specifically Lombards, Mythos, and Confiscos) as they have made some changes to the menus. I'm sure Finnegans probably made changes too, but I haven't made it over there.
> 
> I've been to the three over the past few weeks (always forgetting to take pictures of the menu) and I have seen that they have all seemed to change their menus.



I would appreciate that!


----------



## macraven

_i'm hoping that the scotch eggs are still gonna be at Finnegans......._


----------



## englishrose47

This threas was extremely helpful for my September trip and I am now going again in April so would appreciate updated menus!!


----------



## damo

If someone could get a menu photo from Cafe La Bamba too, that would be great.  They are now serving food during the day.


----------



## englishrose47

Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> If someone could get a menu photo from Cafe La Bamba too, that would be great.  They are now serving food during the day.



_*damo*, i was really really really sad when La Bamba closed down.
i would eat there a couple of times each trip when it was opened during the day.

they had the best food.
i can remember the chicken, ribs...........


hopefully the menu won't be a healthy one if it is reopened.



i prefer the grease and sauce when on vacation. 
i can eat healthy once i am back home._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _*damo*, i was really really really sad when La Bamba closed down.
> i would eat there a couple of times each trip when it was opened during the day.
> 
> they had the best food.
> i can remember the chicken, ribs...........
> 
> 
> hopefully the menu won't be a healthy one if it is reopened.
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer the grease and sauce when on vacation.
> i can eat healthy once i am back home._



Looks like there is some Mexican as well as ribs, skirt steak and roasted chicken with tortilla chips, tortilla soup, black beans & rice and chili as the possible sides (you get two).


----------



## redoschi

So are both the Monsters Cafe and International Food Festival closed right now? 

We're going in mid to late January and I was thinking about where to eat at US (IoA with Thunder Falls and Mythos is easier!). Any counter service suggestions for US?


----------



## damo

redoschi said:


> So are both the Monsters Cafe and International Food Festival closed right now?
> 
> We're going in mid to late January and I was thinking about where to eat at US (IoA with Thunder Falls and Mythos is easier!). Any counter service suggestions for US?



Monster's Cafe is not closed yet but will most likely close after the holiday.  Cafe La Bomba has opened to take its place.

I suggest Beverly Hills Boulangerie for fresh sandwiches and and salads and desserts.  Louie's Pizza is also good.  La Bamba has Mexican foods which I've heard are very good.


----------



## xApril

damo said:


> Monster's Cafe is not closed yet but will most likely close after the holiday.  Cafe La Bomba has opened to take its place.
> 
> I suggest Beverly Hills Boulangerie for fresh sandwiches and and salads and desserts.  Louie's Pizza is also good.  La Bamba has Mexican foods which I've heard are very good.


I guess there is rumor on other sites that La Bamba is supposedly closing up again after the New Year...so we'll see.


----------



## macraven

*phooey.........*


----------



## englishrose47

Going again in April !! Decided NOT to do the meal deal and when I explained why to DD she totally agreed . I am thinking of Finnegans for a lunch or supper as I really enjoyed it in September !! Maybe Pastamore Market for another meal and of course there is BK !!!Another possibility is 3 Broomsticks and their Grand Feast which would easily feed 5 , but does anyone know IF they will give you an extra plate ??


----------



## macraven

_request another plate and the TM will give it to you._


----------



## nugov2

Do you have to make reservations way in advance if you want to do the character breakfast at Universal?  I think the kids would really like this!


----------



## macraven

_it's a pre pay character breakfast.

you order it online or call and order over the phone.

then you call to set up the date and time.


yea, it is a nice character breakfast but a pre plated meal off the menu.
lots of time with the characters, you can take as many pictures that your fingers can snap!


i always loved the spidey, Dr Seus character breakfast at Confisco grille......
sorry to see that leave._


----------



## randy2005

Hi, we are visiting Universal for two days in August. Me, dh, ds 8 and dd 5.

Any recommendations on where to eat?

Thanks


----------



## Metro West

We already have a sticky thread on this subject.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315

Merging this thread into the sticky.


----------



## xApril

Finally had a chance to play in the park and I was able to get photos of some menus. I glanced at Finnegan's outside and it didn't seem like they had changed it at all. I didn't make it back over to Confisco's, so I only have photos of the Mythos and Lombards menus.































Sorry about Lombards. It was taken outside and it was somewhat sunny so I was just snapping the pictures with my phone and hoping they turned out decent.

Mythos says "Festival of Mushrooms" at the top of it, so my friends and I were almost wondering if it was more of a temporary change...but we'll see.


----------



## macraven

_that is so nice of you to do that April !


next time you are in the park, can you see what the new menu is for La Bamba? (not the character breakfast)

i'm so curious to find out before my next trip._


----------



## damo

Thanks April!


----------



## xApril

macraven said:


> _that is so nice of you to do that April !
> 
> 
> next time you are in the park, can you see what the new menu is for La Bamba? (not the character breakfast)
> 
> i'm so curious to find out before my next trip._


I won't be over for awhile, but I know a photo was posted elsewhere. Just give me a sec to find it...










Courtesy of OrlandoUnited

Sorry that the second one is so wide.


----------



## macraven

_THANK YOU HOMIE !!!!!!


I will positively be at La Bamba on my next trip._


----------



## xApril

I hear that it is closed again these past few days apparently. Maybe phamton can chime in on this since I don't work in USF and won't be over there much until Mardi Gras...


----------



## damo

xApril said:


> I hear that it is closed again these past few days apparently. Maybe phamton can chime in on this since I don't work in USF and won't be over there much until Mardi Gras...




I read that too.  Perhaps it was just open to help during the Christmas break.


----------



## gzmtlock

xApril said:


> Mythos says "Festival of Mushrooms" at the top of it, so my friends and I were almost wondering if it was more of a temporary change...but we'll see.



I hope it was very temporary!  We'll be there week after next, and DS is allergic to mushrooms!  Usually he just avoids those menu items, but with that many in the kitchen, and potential cross-contamination, it won't be worth the risk.  (Had to call paramedics once at WDW when staff at The Plaza Restaurant didn't clean the grill well enough after someone else's mushroom cheese steak.  Now THERE'S an experience none of us want to repeat!!)


----------



## Kidgoingon40

Hi, I haven't been able to find a menu that includes the desserts at the Kitchen. I was wondering what they had for anyone who has been recently? Also, I saw mentioned earlier in this thread about the 3 lb cake that comes as part of the kitchen challenge. Just curious , but is this available as a regular dessert and not part of a challenge?


----------



## macraven

gzmtlock said:


> I hope it was very temporary!  We'll be there week after next, and DS is allergic to mushrooms!  Usually he just avoids those menu items, but with that many in the kitchen, and potential cross-contamination, it won't be worth the risk.  (Had to call paramedics once at WDW when staff at The Plaza Restaurant didn't clean the grill well enough after someone else's mushroom cheese steak.  Now THERE'S an experience none of us want to repeat!!)



_don't worry about it.
i have an allergy to mushrooms and eat at Mythos regularly.


let them know about your allergy and all will be fine._


----------



## macraven

Kidgoingon40 said:


> Hi, I haven't been able to find a menu that includes the desserts at the Kitchen. I was wondering what they had for anyone who has been recently? Also, I saw mentioned earlier in this thread about the 3 lb cake that comes as part of the kitchen challenge. Just curious , but is this available as a regular dessert and not part of a challenge?



_if you need to know soon, give them a call.
they are very helpful in answering questions about the menu._


----------



## micheletenor

Can anyone speak on the variety at the new churrascaria? I've been to the major ones like Fogo de Chao and Texas de Brazil...is the one at CityWalk comparable, menu-wise?  Bring on the meat!


----------



## macraven

micheletenor said:


> Can anyone speak on the variety at the new churrascaria? I've been to the major ones like Fogo de Chao and Texas de Brazil...is the one at CityWalk comparable, menu-wise?  Bring on the meat!



_i have been there twice.
most likely won't return due to the service i received.

you have the salad bar, self serve and the meats brought to the table, one type at a time.


the salad bar section is excellent.
soup is great, veggies all fresh.
it is a serve yourself.
you can buy the salad bar only if you want to bypass the meats.


except with pork, i order my meats med rare.
no exceptions.

none of the meat was med rare so the server had to put the order in for me.
he was informed of this when i entered the place and again when i was seated.

it took 15 minutes at least for my meat to be brought to me.
when you cook something medium rare, it does not take that long........


the server brings all the meats out on a skewer.
at your table, he will push off the amount of meat you want on your plate.
then he goes to the next table until his skewer is empty.

the server then returns to the kitchen for another type of meat and follows the same process.

that is how the meat is brought out to your table.

the first time i went there were only 4 tables occupied which included the one i sat at.
the second time, same issue of exceedingly long waits for pieces of skewered meats.

there are a variety of differents meats, and a pork that is brought to you which you can try or take a pass on._


----------



## ultimate_ed

We're going to be making our first visit this summer and I'm working on figuring out what we'll be eating during out stay.

In the parks, I see several counter service places offering the basics of theme park food - pizza, burgers, and chicken strips.

How does Universal's offerings compare to Disney (which are awful) and to places in the "outside" world?  And, do the counter services serve basically the same food, or do they differ?  (i.e. will I find the same burger at any of the places that offer burgers, or do some have better offerings than others?)

I've been digging through this thread, but haven't come across a home run of an answer yet.


----------



## macraven

_www.universalorlando.com

check the website again and you will find other places that have more than burgers.


boulangerie, Louie's, La Bamba at the studios are not burger places.
even Monsters Cafe has other choices.


at IOA Confisco Grille, Blondies, Thunder Terrace, Circus McGurkess, Mythos will give you other choices than burgers.


in my past 10 day stay at the darkside, i never had a burger in the park.
go through the menus for the restaurants in the parks.


everyone has an opinion about food on which place is best.

i enjoy the food offerings at the darkside to be better than the motherland.
i'm including the hotel restaurants, park and city walk in that statement.

there are some places at the motherland i enjoy such as Biergarten, Tangerine Cafe, CHH, Pecos Bill._


----------



## damo

ultimate_ed said:


> We're going to be making our first visit this summer and I'm working on figuring out what we'll be eating during out stay.
> 
> In the parks, I see several counter service places offering the basics of theme park food - pizza, burgers, and chicken strips.
> 
> How does Universal's offerings compare to Disney (which are awful) and to places in the "outside" world?  And, do the counter services serve basically the same food, or do they differ?  (i.e. will I find the same burger at any of the places that offer burgers, or do some have better offerings than others?)
> 
> I've been digging through this thread, but haven't come across a home run of an answer yet.



Check out the menu at Thunder Falls Terrace for an example of good options in a counter service.  Other places with good alternatives are Boulangerie, Three Broomsticks and Monsters.

Not sure when you are going but the new Simpsons area will have a large counter service area as well.


----------



## Metro West

ultimate_ed said:


> In the parks, I see several counter service places offering the basics of theme park food - pizza, burgers, and chicken strips.
> 
> How does Universal's offerings compare to Disney (which are awful) and to places in the "outside" world?  And, do the counter services serve basically the same food, or do they differ?  (i.e. will I find the same burger at any of the places that offer burgers, or do some have better offerings than others?)


 I think the burgers are pretty ho hum and I've never really had a hamburger at IoA or the Studios to write home about. The Burger Digs and Richter's have a large fixins bar so you can doctor however you like. For chicken I love the chicken wraps at Thunder Falls Terrace at IoA and the pizza at Louie's at the Studios. Both are excellent choices. As far as outside...theme park food is still theme park food. You can't really compare a counter service meal with something outside...IMHO.


----------



## ultimate_ed

Metro West said:


> I think the burgers are pretty ho hum and I've never really had a hamburger at IoA or the Studios to write home about. The Burger Digs and Richter's have a large fixins bar so you can doctor however you like. For chicken I love the chicken wraps at Thunder Falls Terrace at IoA and the pizza at Louie's at the Studios. Both are excellent choices. As far as outside...theme park food is still theme park food. You can't really compare a counter service meal with something outside...IMHO.



Thanks, that's somewhat what I was afraid of.  You would think for as much as these places overcharge for basic food that they could at least offer a burger of Burger King quality.  It like they go out of their way to create worse food.


----------



## damo

ultimate_ed said:


> Thanks, that's somewhat what I was afraid of.  You would think for as much as these places overcharge for basic food that they could at least offer a burger of Burger King quality.  It like they go out of their way to create worse food.



I think all of the burgers at the parks are better than Burger King, but that is just my opinion.  The burger at Mythos is delicious.


----------



## macraven

ultimate_ed said:


> Thanks, that's somewhat what I was afraid of.  You would think for as much as these places overcharge for basic food that they could at least *offer a burger of Burger King quality*.  It like they go out of their way to create worse food.



_there is a Burger King in City Walk._


----------



## englishrose47

I have decided against the Meal Plan in April after all your advise to avoid it and Judy agreed !!I am thinking of Finnegans for a lunch on our US day and 3Broomsticks for lunch at IOA then I figures we could either do Pastamore for a couple of Pizzas  or BK in City Walk !!!How does that sound !! ???


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> I have decided against the Meal Plan in April after all your advise to avoid it and Judy agreed !!I am thinking of Finnegans for a lunch on our US day and 3Broomsticks for lunch at IOA then I figures we could either do Pastamore for a couple of Pizzas  or BK in City Walk !!!How does that sound !! ???



_*sounds like a plan.*


check out Boulangerie at the studios.

it is near the entrance of the park.
fresh made crossiant or roll sandwiches and Cheese Cake Factory desserts!!_


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _*sounds like a plan.*
> 
> 
> check out Boulangerie at the studios.
> 
> it is near the entrance of the park.
> fresh made crossiant or roll sandwiches and Cheese Cake Factory desserts!!_



The kids will want Pizza /Hamburger type food , they will be okay with the Chicken and ribs at 3 broomstix I think , me I'm getting the pasties again!!!


----------



## Metro West

I would pick Thunder Falls Terrace for chicken over Three Brooksticks any day.


----------



## englishrose47

Metro West said:


> I would pick Thunder Falls Terrace for chicken over Three Brooksticks any day.



Have to run that by the crew!!!


----------



## englishrose47

How about FireEaters grill or Confisco "s???? I have to admit 3 Broomstix was my idea for the pasties !!!


----------



## macraven

_confisco would be a better choice than fireaters grill.


you will have seats and tables for confisco.

at fire eaters, limited seating in the area.


i have eaten at both.
do enjoy the gyros at fire eaters._


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> How about FireEaters grill or Confisco "s???? I have to admit 3 Broomstix was my idea for the pasties !!!



There's nothing wrong with the chicken at 3 Broomsticks.  It is the normal rotisserie stuff.


----------



## xApril

macraven said:


> _confisco would be a better choice than fireaters grill.
> 
> 
> you will have seats and tables for confisco.
> 
> at fire eaters, limited seating in the area.
> 
> 
> i have eaten at both.
> do enjoy the gyros at fire eaters._


Since they moved the Pearl Factory into Treasures of Poseidon, there is now additional seating over by the old Pearl Factory location so unless the park is packed, there's usually some tables available at Fire Eater's.


----------



## englishrose47

Well it seems like I have 3 choices , 3 Broom stix, Fire Eaters or Confiscos !!! Maybe it will depend on where we are at lunchtime !!! Maybe I should look for other options at US!!! I think I know a good source for menus


----------



## patster734

englishrose47 said:


> The kids will want Pizza /Hamburger type food , they will be okay with the Chicken and ribs at 3 broomstix I think , me I'm getting the pasties again!!!



The hamburgers at Hard Rock Cafe are good, and you can get a good malt/shake there to wash it down!


----------



## englishrose47

patster734 said:


> The hamburgers at Hard Rock Cafe are good, and you can get a good malt/shake there to wash it down!



Now that's another idea !!The kids would like that!!!!


----------



## bean bunny

We recently returned from a week at Disney & Universal.  I wanted to include the reviews from Universal dining here!  

1/8/13
*I should note we have Universal Studios Annual Passes so we receive a 10% discount throughout the park including City Walk.  We remembered to use it 99% of the time so prices do reflect this.  

*Royal Pacific Club Level Appetizers
*
Cheese and cracker platter, crudite, fried rice, and sesame chicken.  Wine and beer were available as well as soda and coffee.  Everything was delicious and very substantial. We were usually in the lounge early in the evening so Im not sure if they replenish throughout the evening or its a when its gone, its gone type of offering.  Having just come from Yacht Club CL I couldnt help but compare.  I would say the main appetizer was much better and a more filling option.  The cheese at the YC I liked better  - they had more fancy cheese options while Royal Pacific had your usual cheddar and pepper jack.  I love the crackers  at Royal Pacific - the seeded crackers are really yummy! Crudite was similar and I really like the tortilla chips that they usually have for evening appetizers with salsa and sour cream.  

*NBA Cafe* - ($85.14)

We had dinner here after a short wait - I forgot to mention we were resort guests which helps you get moved higher up the wait list but the wait was only about 20 minutes.  We requested only that we be seated near a smaller tv so that we could watch our local NBA game.  We knew the large screens would be covering LA, Miami, and Orlando.  They accommodated us no problem and we were able to watch most of the game during dinner and it was a fun experience for us as basketball fans.  My husband really loves this restaurant.  I think its o.k. but Ive definitely had some bad meals here over the years.  Ive tried jambalaya there and it was awful.  We had drinks here including a bloody mary and two cuba libres.  We started with their tomato mozzarella appetizer with chicken and it was good.  We both went with burgers - I had a cheeseburger and my husband had the bacon cheese burger.  The burgers came with a pickle and fries.  Our server here was a very sweet guy named Joe who went out of his way to talk basketball and make sure we  had what we needed.  We finished by splitting the Chocolate Bomb -this was yummy!  Chocolate cake with chocolate sauce and vanilla ice cream.  

They have an odd system for handling payments here.  You authorize them to run your credit card for the specific amount which includes your tip and sign the bill.  You dont sign anything further, you just receive a final receipt.  This is different from every other restaurant Ive been to where they bring your bill, authorize your card, and then you add the tip to the final amount and sign. Im not sure why they are doing it this way but it was a new one for me. 

*1/9/13
*
*Snacks at Islands of Adventure
*
Frozen Lemonade - There are a couple of stands that sell frozen lemonade in Islands of Adventure and they are super good.  Its always my first snack at IOA.  

Butterbeer - My husband spends a lot of time between trips thinking about butterbeer.  We even occasionally make it at home based on a recipe I found online.  We purchased the first butterbeer of the trip at the cart just outside of Zonkos.  The first of many (I wont document each one - just suffice it to say there were a lot of them.)

Cookies in Seuss Landing - We purchased cookies at the small bakery at the end of the High in the Sky Trolley Ride - peanut butter for me and ultimate chocolate chip for him.  They were both good (though not as good as the Hollywood Studios one!)

*Royal Pacific Club Level
*
Tonight the lounge offered a mexican theme for the main entree and salad including a taco casserole type dish with beans, ground beef, and tortilla chips.  This was very good and was served alongside the usual offerings of cheese, crackers, and chips. 

*Orchid Lounge Sushi ($45.42)
*
My husband isnt a huge sushi fan so tonight I got take out sushi while he ordered room service.  I had a rainbow roll and mexican roll.  Both were great and the sushi lounge has a wonderful atmosphere.  There were only two other parties and the view of the pool from the windows surrounding the lounge remind you that you are in a beautiful paradise, steps from a theme park.  I enjoyed an old fashioned while waiting on my order which came out fairly quickly.  

*Royal Pacific Room Service ($38.98)
*
My husband ordered a cheeseburger, fries, and ice cream from the room service all day menu.  The service was excellent, I find the room service staff always so accommodating and helpful.  They go out of their way to provide excellent service.  The food for this particular order was only what my husband described as o.k.  In the past weve had chicken fingers that were really good - Id suggest those over the hamburger based on his experience.  A 22% tip is included as a $3.00 delivery charge. 

*1/10/13
*
*Islands of Adventure Snacks
*
Hogshead Brew ($12.05)
We stopped in for drinks and a quick lunch.  I ordered a cocktail called Apple Jack which included their special apple cider and Jack Daniels.  My husband had a frozen butterbeer.  We also ordered a turkey leg and potato wedges ($13.41)  from Three Broomsticks to share.  We came in only for drinks but the food coming out of Three Broomsticks aroma was too much!  Both the turkey leg and wedges were really good.  The potato wedges in particular had a great seasoning.  The line at Three Broomsticks did move pretty slowly considering it was mid afternoon and there was only one person ahead of me.  I cant imagine what its like when its super busy at lunchtime.

*Royal Pacific Bula Bar *($49)

On the way back from the parks we noticed that on this beautiful day the pool tables near the bar were empty so we took the opportunity to play and enjoy a few drinks.  The Bula Bar offers a hurricane glass for $15 with the Royal Pacific logo that can be refilled for the rest of your stay for $10.  Between the two of us we tried the Appleton V/X Mai Tai, Skyy Vodka Lemonade, and the Pacific Paradise.  The Pacific Paradise was definitely our favorite.  Gratuity is included on every drink here and the staff are very quick to share that information so you dont tip twice.  

*Royal Pacific Club Level 
*
Tonight along with the cheese tray, crackers, chips, salsa, and sour cream there was also a pasta and chicken dish and a salad that was very good. 

*Royal Pacific Room Service* ($26.58)

We waited a little too late to eat on this particular night so our options were more limited.   We opted for pizza from room service.  We actually thought this was pretty good.  Not fantastic but better than the pizza we had several nights before.  This pizza deal included two sodas and again service was outstanding. 

*1/11/13
*
*Royal Pacific Bula Bar* ($25.11)

We slept in and had an early lunch by the pool to try the nachos at the pool bar that we noticed the afternoon before.  This is the best value Ive ever seen at any resort/theme park.  The enormous platter of nachos was $10 and very good!  We couldnt finish it in spite of a valiant effort.  Like the drinks, the gratuity is included and the server was again sure to make sure we knew.   They do provide an opportunity on the receipt for additional gratuity if you prefer a higher percentage which we did, our server was wonderful.

*Islands of Adventure Snacks *($5.43)

We grabbed a waffle cone with a mix of vanilla and chocolate at a stand in Marvel Superhero Island.  It was very refreshing on a beautiful, sunny afternoon.  

*Royal Pacific Club Level 
*
The food again tonight was very good.  We enjoyed spaghetti and meatballs and salad along with the standards.  I was impressed throughout our trip by the quality and substance of the evening offerings on club level especially as compared to the Yacht Club.  

Over on the Disney Dining Review board you can read my Disney dining recaps.  Thank you for reading!  All in all we are fans of Universal dining.  Mythos is one of the only favorites we missed this trip but we'll make up for it next time.


----------



## DavidandLeahZ

Hi everyone,

I'm bringing a class of 12 college students to Orlando in March and am thinking about bringing them to Universal/IoA.  
It's been over 10 years since I've been, so I need a restaurant recommendation:

My plan is to go to Harry Potter/IoA in the morning from 9a-12p then head to the Studios for the rest of the day.

What advice do you have about uniquely Universal dining experiences for this age group?

Thanks!

 - D


----------



## damo

There is a food sticky with menus and recommendations at the top of the forum that should help.

They'll probably want to do Three Broomsticks or Mythos.  Hard Rock Cafe and Margaritaville will also probably interest them.




I would do THree Broomsticks for lunch because it is faster.  I'd do dinner at Citywalk when the parks are done.  I'd have a snack in the middle of the day to hold me over.


----------



## Metro West

Since we already have a thead on this subject, I'm going to merge it with the food sticky.


----------



## patster734

DavidandLeahZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm bringing a class of 12 college students to Orlando in March and am thinking about bringing them to Universal/IoA.
> It's been over 10 years since I've been, so I need a restaurant recommendation:
> 
> My plan is to go to Harry Potter/IoA in the morning from 9a-12p then head to the Studios for the rest of the day.
> 
> What advice do you have about uniquely Universal dining experiences for this age group?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - D



Looking at hours in March, IOA appears to stay open later than US on most days.

Here's my opinion:

Hit the main rides in IOA (Hulk, Spiderman, HPFJ, Dragon's Challenge) in the morning.  Head over to US for the main rides there asap (HRRR, The Mummy, MIB, The Simpson's).  Plan lunch time between 12 and 1 at Finnigan's inside US (Cheaper alternative would be pizza from Louie's).  Have dinner in Citywalk in the early evening (Margaritaville, Hard Rock Cafe, Nascar Cafe, or NBA City).  Return to either US or IOA to hit remaining rides or shows that you want to see.


----------



## disneymama148

OK, this will probably sound like  a strange question - but does anyone know if zephyrhills is still the bottled water available in the parks, and if so is there any place you can find something else?

My DS drinks water, a lot of water.  Won't touch anything carbonated at all.  For some reason, though, he really hated the taste of the zephyrhills water we bought in IOA back in 2011.  I honestly don't remember if we bought any water when we went to US that trip as the kids were cranky and I think we only stayed for maybe an hour.  He disliked that brand of water so much that he still talks about it now, 2 years later, and is wondering if that is still what they have.

Weird kid, huh?


----------



## ilanakan

Bubba gump - is it worth it?


----------



## schumigirl

ilanakan said:


> Bubba gump - is it worth it?




We wouldn`t go back. I asked for my fish not to be deep fried and it came swimming in grease and cold. Sent it back twice.

We had quite slow service too.

DH and DS did not enjoy their meal either. The manager was very apologetic and we only paid for our drinks......which were very nice.

However lots of people go and have nice enough food, but not for us.


----------



## damo

ilanakan said:


> Bubba gump - is it worth it?



We went once when it first opened.  It was fine.  We haven't been back...it isn't one of our favourites.


----------



## patster734

disneymama148 said:


> OK, this will probably sound like  a strange question - but does anyone know if zephyrhills is still the bottled water available in the parks, and if so is there any place you can find something else?
> 
> My DS drinks water, a lot of water.  Won't touch anything carbonated at all.  For some reason, though, he really hated the taste of the zephyrhills water we bought in IOA back in 2011.  I honestly don't remember if we bought any water when we went to US that trip as the kids were cranky and I think we only stayed for maybe an hour.  He disliked that brand of water so much that he still talks about it now, 2 years later, and is wondering if that is still what they have.
> 
> Weird kid, huh?



I'm not sure what water brand they use.  Perhaps you could bring in a small sealable container and fill it either at water fountains or in restaurants.



ilanakan said:


> Bubba gump - is it worth it?



We went a couple times in the past when it opened, and it was ok.  As far as I know, it still doesn't participate in the priority seating for onsite guests, but maybe that changed since I last dined there.  However with better dining options at Citywalk (Margaritaville, Hard Rock Cafe, Nascar Grille, Latin Quarter), we haven't dined at Bubba Gump's in the last few years.


----------



## englishrose47

I tried it last September !! They were one of the few restaurants that did not give AAA discount!! We all enjoyed our food there though !!The seafood hushpuppies were my favorite !!!


----------



## DryCreek

OK, we have committed for the meal deal during our stay (already purchased, pickup at will call in RPH on arrival).

I understand that I am allowed one entree' and one dessert each trip through the line.  In the picture of the Monsters Cafe menu, I noticed the section labeled as Soups, Salads, and Sides they listed a Fresh Fruit Plate at $7.29.  Would this be available to us on the Meal Deal plan (as an entree')?


----------



## ks13

disneymama148 said:


> OK, this will probably sound like  a strange question - but does anyone know if zephyrhills is still the bottled water available in the parks, and if so is there any place you can find something else?
> 
> My DS drinks water, a lot of water.  Won't touch anything carbonated at all.  For some reason, though, he really hated the taste of the zephyrhills water we bought in IOA back in 2011.  I honestly don't remember if we bought any water when we went to US that trip as the kids were cranky and I think we only stayed for maybe an hour.  He disliked that brand of water so much that he still talks about it now, 2 years later, and is wondering if that is still what they have.
> 
> Weird kid, huh?



yes they still serve zhills water at last count. I know because I prefer it over nasty pepsi or coke brand bottle water lol.


----------



## redoschi

ilanakan said:


> Bubba gump - is it worth it?



We did it a couple of weeks ago and everything was great! 
We had the Shrimper's Heaven and Forrest's Seafood Feast and shared both in a party of 4. 

The service was also pretty good, but we were there in a Tuesday and having an early lunch so can't say anything about it during weekend evenings!


----------



## damo

DryCreek said:


> OK, we have committed for the meal deal during our stay (already purchased, pickup at will call in RPH on arrival).
> 
> I understand that I am allowed one entree' and one dessert each trip through the line.  In the picture of the Monsters Cafe menu, I noticed the section labeled as Soups, Salads, and Sides they listed a Fresh Fruit Plate at $7.29.  Would this be available to us on the Meal Deal plan (as an entree')?



There are a few people who regularly get the meal deal plan who are away from the boards right now.  Might take a bit to get an accurate response.

You used to be able to get the fruit platter as part of the meal deal at International Food Festival before it closed down to be remade into a Simpsons restaurant.  Perhaps it will be the same way at Monsters.


----------



## DryCreek

damo said:


> There are a few people who regularly get the meal deal plan who are away from the boards right now.  Might take a bit to get an accurate response.
> 
> You used to be able to get the fruit platter as part of the meal deal at International Food Festival before it closed down to be remade into a Simpsons restaurant.  Perhaps it will be the same way at Monsters.



Thanks, I hope you're right - I can eat my weight in fruit platters and plain salads!


----------



## dsmom

not sure if monster's cafe is still open?  we were there in december and had 

the meal deal and I got the fruit platter as an entree.  it was very good.


----------



## Orreed

dsmom said:


> not sure if monster's cafe is still open?  we were there in december and had
> 
> the meal deal and I got the fruit platter as an entree.  it was very good.



We sat on a bench near Monster's on January 31st and it looked opened!


----------



## xApril

Since International Food and Film closed, Monsters Cafe is always open now.


----------



## BurleyGirl

Anybody know if they are still doing this with your Universal ticket?  Universal's RPH site still shows it, but when you click on the link it shows a expiration date of 12/31/12.  Anybody recently been?  We'll be eating there in a few weeks...


----------



## DryCreek

dsmom said:


> not sure if monster's cafe is still open?  we were there in december and had
> 
> the meal deal and I got the fruit platter as an entree.  it was very good.



Well, I certainly hope it's the same.  I love fruit trays and salads.


----------



## scrappinggirl

Is it worth getting the meal plan in Universal?  We r going for 3 days and was thinking about getting the meal plan for 2 and not the third because we want to go do the Harry Potter thing.


----------



## damo

scrappinggirl said:


> Is it worth getting the meal plan in Universal?  We r going for 3 days and was thinking about getting the meal plan for 2 and not the third because we want to go do the Harry Potter thing.




The meal plan is very limited.  There are three counter serve restaurants in each park that you are allowed to eat from and they have entrees that you are allowed to order.  Breakfast is not included.  

What you need to do is check out the entree menus from those restaurants (they are all on the first page of this thread) and see if that will do you.  I would only get it for one day to start and then decide from there if you like it.

It doesn't include any of the Citywalk restaurants or any sit down restaurants in the parks.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Meal-Deal-Information.aspx


----------



## scrappinggirl

damo said:


> The meal plan is very limited.  There are three counter serve restaurants in each park that you are allowed to eat from and they have entrees that you are allowed to order.  Breakfast is not included.
> 
> What you need to do is check out the entree menus from those restaurants (they are all on the first page of this thread) and see if that will do you.  I would only get it for one day to start and then decide from there if you like it.
> 
> It doesn't include any of the Citywalk restaurants or any sit down restaurants in the parks.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Meal-Deal-Information.aspx



Thank you ~ is the food good from those places?  We figured we'd do quick stuff so we have more time for the rides and such and then do a sit down thing at Harry Potter.


----------



## TheAviator

They are basic fast food, not bad for fast food, but think wendys or mcdonalds more or less, although they are probably better than mcdonalds, but basic burger places. I personally wouldn't recommend it, but as for me a big part of visiting Universal is eating at the nice restaurants such as Mythos, awesome place, that is a big part of it for me. And there are many more top notch restaurants at Universal. Universal has probably the best sit down restaurants for any theme park, unless you are on a super tight budget I would highly recommend checking out the nice restaurants.


----------



## damo

TheAviator said:


> They are basic fast food, not bad for fast food, but think wendys or mcdonalds more or less, although they are probably better than mcdonalds, but basic burger places. I personally wouldn't recommend it, but as for me a big part of visiting Universal is eating at the nice restaurants such as Mythos, awesome place, that is a big part of it for me. And there are many more top notch restaurants at Universal. Universal has probably the best sit down restaurants for any theme park, unless you are on a super tight budget I would highly recommend checking out the nice restaurants.



I agree.  There are better counter service restaurants than the ones offered.  Places like Three Broomsticks, Thunder Falls Terrace and Boulangerie are very good and aren't offered.  Nothing wrong with trying it for a day though.  The stuff you like might be very good!


----------



## CMac72

I'm planning a trip for May for a family of 4 and wanted to get feedback on whether the Meal Deal was a good value or not. There's me, my wife, son age 12, and daughter age 9. Depending on the size of the kids meals, we may purchase an adult Deal for my daughter.

Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## damo

We are just discussing it is the food sticky...check the last page of this thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


----------



## Metro West

Let's merge this thread with the sticky go we can keep the meal deal discussion going.


----------



## marlaine8

Is it necessary to make reservations at the restaurants in September? We're going the second week of Sept. and thinking of going to a restaurant inside of Portofino Hotel (where we're staying) on a Thursday night and a restaurant in CityWalk on Friday. Am I reading that right that by showing your hotel key you get seated quicker if you don't have a reservation?


----------



## macraven

_going after labor day weekend will be a slow time in the parks.


if you have 6 or more in your group, you might want to think about ressies for city walk.

your hotel key will give you priority for any waits at some of the restaurants in CW.


you won't have a worry eating at pbh without a ressie for the weekday._


----------



## marlaine8

Thank you for the info! 
I'm trying to decide between Mamma Della's and Bice for Friday night at Portofino. Any recommendations?


----------



## damo

marlaine8 said:


> Thank you for the info!
> I'm trying to decide between Mamma Della's and Bice for Friday night at Portofino. Any recommendations?



Mama Della's gets much better reviews and is less expensive.


----------



## macraven

_gotta agree with damo.
_


----------



## ilanakan

can you get the banana cream pie at emeril's for lunch too?


----------



## itak5771

Looking forward to trying all of these amazing restaurants as we are heading to Universal and IOA next week. Have a rez at Mythos--anyone recommend any favorites there? thanks!


----------



## englishrose47

itak5771 said:


> Looking forward to trying all of these amazing restaurants as we are heading to Universal and IOA next week. Have a rez at Mythos--anyone recommend any favorites there? thanks!



I had the steak there and it was very good !!!


----------



## glocon

I suggest the risotto of the day. YUM


----------



## damo

The bistro filet is yummy.


----------



## mrs06chris

Do they have a kids menu? What's the atmosphere like inside?


----------



## macraven

_check the menu sticky.


mythos is a great place!_


----------



## Squirlz

VERY cool inside!  We sat by a window overlooking the Hulk coaster.


----------



## Metro West

Let's merge this with the current food sticky.


----------



## marciagms

Meal Deal

Meal deal is as much food as you like at either Universal Studios Florida OR Universal's Islands of Adventure at participating Meal Deal locations only. The meal deal is only valid from 11:00 am to 30 minutes prior to park closing. No breakfast is available at the counter service in the parks.

Ages 10 & up: $20.99 
Ages 9 & under: $9.99 

Locations are at Universal: Mels Drive-In - Burgers, Chicken and Salads
Louie's Italian Restaurant - Pizza, Pasta, and Salads 
Monster's Cafe --- American Food 

How does this work?  Do they give you a card to use to buy your food or what?  How many times can you order the food?  What keeps one person in a family from buying 1 deal and using it for the other members of the family.  ??


----------



## macraven

marciagms said:


> Meal Deal
> 
> Meal deal is as much food as you like at either Universal Studios Florida OR Universal's Islands of Adventure at participating Meal Deal locations only. The meal deal is only valid from 11:00 am to 30 minutes prior to park closing. No breakfast is available at the counter service in the parks.
> 
> Ages 10 & up: $20.99
> Ages 9 & under: $9.99
> 
> Locations are at Universal: Mels Drive-In - Burgers, Chicken and Salads
> Louie's Italian Restaurant - Pizza, Pasta, and Salads
> Monster's Cafe --- American Food
> 
> How does this work?  Do they give you a card to use to buy your food or what?  How many times can you order the food?  What keeps one person in a family from buying 1 deal and using it for the other members of the family.  ??



_isn't the above the  adult 2 park meal deal........
you can buy just the one park meal deal.



sharing is not allowed.
you can't go thru the line make the purchase then return to get food for others in your group.
i don't think cheating the system is worth it.


the TM's do keep check on those using the meal deal.




not sure if they are using the arm/wrist bands now or not.
things change frequently but you will be told of the process when you purchase the meal deal.


for the places in the studios, there is only one restaurant that i feel is very good food wise.


you will find some other very good places to do lunch/dinner at in the studios.
limiting yourself to the meal deal makes you pass up some other fab places.
boulangerie, finnegans are generally given great reviews.

_


----------



## ukool

What are the vegi burgers like thier? Im not a vegi but this sounds like a nice healthy option along with im sure will be a burger and nugget filled trip!


----------



## damo

ukool said:


> What are the vegi burgers like thier? Im not a vegi but this sounds like a nice healthy option along with im sure will be a burger and nugget filled trip!



Reports are that the veggie burgers at Bubba Gumps are really good.  Not sure about others.


----------



## ukool

damo said:


> Reports are that the veggie burgers at Bubba Gumps are really good.  Not sure about others.



Thank you. I was thinking more counter service ones, but ill take a look at Bubba Gumps.


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

Any suggestions on gluten-free options at either US or IOA? Heading there on Saturday w/ my y-dd who is 10 and GF.  Probably do a counter service restaurant - will they have a menu that is gluten-free?


----------



## damo

MyHappiestPlace said:


> Any suggestions on gluten-free options at either US or IOA? Heading there on Saturday w/ my y-dd who is 10 and GF.  Probably do a counter service restaurant - will they have a menu that is gluten-free?



Confisco's has a full gluten free menu.  Mythos has gluten free options.  Counter service won't have a ton of options  but check Thunder Falls Terrace menu because they do have some interesting things.


----------



## Nancy for Disney

ukool said:


> What are the vegi burgers like thier? Im not a vegi but this sounds like a nice healthy option along with im sure will be a burger and nugget filled trip!





ukool said:


> Thank you. I was thinking more counter service ones, but ill take a look at Bubba Gumps.



I read a TR where someone LOVED Richter's Veggie Burgers. It is in US.


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

damo said:


> Confisco's has a full gluten free menu.  Mythos has gluten free options.  Counter service won't have a ton of options  but check Thunder Falls Terrace menu because they do have some interesting things.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## vacation_junkie

Is there anywhere to view the current menu's & prices for the restaurants in Universal studio's and IOA?


----------



## disneyairforceguy

When you go to Universals main page, look for the dining link. When you are in that page, scroll down and look for IOA. To get the menus, you have to click each individual restaurant, and scroll down till you see "click here for menu". It takes a while to go through all of them, but you should find exactly what you need.


----------



## damo

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


----------



## vacation_junkie

damo said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315




Awesome...thanks


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to merge this thread into the main food sticky thread.


----------



## disneyred

phew.. what a great thread .. went thru most of it last weekend ..
but I have some questions now..

is the AAA discount used at most of these places .. onsite and in the parks
(TS and CS)/

also buying the refillable mugs at the parks.. are the refills station easy to get to or are they few around. wondering if its worth it to lug the mug around the parks.


----------



## ultimate_ed

I'm considering getting an annual pass for one of the tickets on our trip this summer.  The additional discount on the hotel with the release of the summer APH rates will just about cover the extra cost of the pass vs. a four day park hopper ticket.

So, now I'm looking at how much benefit I'll get from it in dining.  I understand that the pass will get me a 10% food discount at "most restaraunts".  However, I've not been able to find a definitive list of what places to eat are covered by the discount and which are excluded.

Does such a list exist somewhere?

Thanks,


----------



## damo

ultimate_ed said:


> I'm considering getting an annual pass for one of the tickets on our trip this summer.  The additional discount on the hotel with the release of the summer APH rates will just about cover the extra cost of the pass vs. a four day park hopper ticket.
> 
> So, now I'm looking at how much benefit I'll get from it in dining.  I understand that the pass will get me a 10% food discount at "most restaraunts".  However, I've not been able to find a definitive list of what places to eat are covered by the discount and which are excluded.
> 
> Does such a list exist somewhere?
> 
> Thanks,



By most, I think there are only one or two that aren't.  I've used it at all the park restaurants as well as most hotel restaurants.  There are a few hotel restaurants, like Bice, that I've never eaten at so I can't help with that one.



disneyred said:


> phew.. what a great thread .. went thru most of it last weekend ..
> but I have some questions now..
> 
> is the AAA discount used at most of these places .. onsite and in the parks
> (TS and CS)/
> 
> also buying the refillable mugs at the parks.. are the refills station easy to get to or are they few around. wondering if its worth it to lug the mug around the parks.



There seems to be some new rule about using the AAA discount, so I'm not sure what the current situation is there.  Seems like they are putting a minimum on it.  For the refillable mugs...the ones that have free refills are only at select places with the Freestyle coke machines where the mugs with a low refill price are at any counter service restaurant.


----------



## jodywgirl

We are regular WDW visitors but will be going in May for one day doing both parks.  It is my Sister-in-Laws birthday what would be a good place to go for Dinner and can you make reservations ahead.  We are a party of 6 with 5 adults and a 12 year old boy.


----------



## RMulieri

I would look at the food sticky at the top of the board...However...In the themeparks we Love Mythos at IOA,not really a fan of anything at the studios( we ate at lombards landing ..it was ok , nothing fabulous).At the resorts we like the Kitchen or The Palm over at Hard rock and Mama Dellas over at Portofino Bay.Haven't eaten at Royal Pacific..Most venues take ressies and you can book them at Opentable.com anywhere from 7-90 days depending on the restuarant.Also of note with Mythos.Unless the park is open late, Mythos usually has its latest meal at 3pm ish


----------



## macraven

_i vote for Finnegans at the studios!
ressie can be made in advance for this place.


you said you are doing both parks in one day for a group of 6 and ending it with a birthday dinner.


why don't you stay in the parks until they close and then do dinner at City Walk?


that way you will have time to hit the highlights in both parks.


the menu/food sticky has lots of suggestions from other posters on where they felt was the best place for them.

_


----------



## dmrchr71

I don't know how to start a new thread lol I have a few questions though I am currently planning a trip to universal for 2014 for 14 days been saving for a while lol

1. Are there other things to do other than sea world discovery cove and wdw we have about three days unscheduled 

2. Are there fridges  in the rooms for the on site hotels to save some money for lunch meats and etc. 

3. I hear a lot about the refillable cups and people saying how much they cost how much are they? 

4. Any cost effective meal ideas I would like to stay around the 100.00 range per day for three of us is that unrealistic ?


----------



## jodywgirl

What are  good places at the city walk


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to merge this thread with the food sticky.


----------



## englishrose47

Just back yesterday !! Starting this past Monday there are changes to AAA discounts !! Only get them on $50 + purchases . We still used the card for dining with 5 of us the $50 limit was usually reached !!But the staff were still a little confused as to how and how much you got in discount but all were sure of the $50 minimum!!


----------



## damo

dmrchr71 said:


> I don't know how to start a new thread lol I have a few questions though I am currently planning a trip to universal for 2014 for 14 days been saving for a while lol
> 
> 1. Are there other things to do other than sea world discovery cove and wdw we have about three days unscheduled
> 
> 2. Are there fridges  in the rooms for the on site hotels to save some money for lunch meats and etc.
> 
> 3. I hear a lot about the refillable cups and people saying how much they cost how much are they?
> 
> 4. Any cost effective meal ideas I would like to stay around the 100.00 range per day for three of us is that unrealistic ?



Fridges are available for a fee unless you need them for medicine or babies.  Call star services to get one.  You can check out the menus on the first page for cost effective meals and refillable cups info.



jodywgirl said:


> What are  good places at the city walk



Check the first page.


----------



## macraven

dmrchr71 said:


> I don't know how to start a new thread lol I have a few questions though I am currently planning a trip to universal for 2014 for 14 days been saving for a while lol
> 
> 1. Are there other things to do other than sea world discovery cove and wdw we have about three days unscheduled
> 
> 2. Are there fridges  in the rooms for the on site hotels to save some money for lunch meats and etc.
> 
> 3. I hear a lot about the refillable cups and people saying how much they cost how much are they?
> 
> 4. Any cost effective meal ideas I would like to stay around the 100.00 range per day for three of us is that unrealistic ?



_1.  check the city's website for other tourist things you can do while on your vacation.

2.  a mini dorm style fridge will be in all rooms.  it stores the candies, drinks, etc that you can buy, charge on your hotel bill.
it is not usable for the guest's items you mentioned.
if you want to store perishables, buy a styrofoam cooler from publx/walgreens, etc and fill it with ice.
keep the ice chest in the bathroom tub in case it leaks.

3.  check the website for current prices on the beverage cup deal.

4.  you could get buy for $100 a day if you budget for counter foods.
it might be tight though.
you could also pack snacks, breakfast pastries, to cut back on park snacks.

since you are planning to go a year from now, no idea if prices for hotel, food will increase.
you can get an idea of prices for this year on the food/menu sticky._


----------



## goodferry

Last time we visited (last February) we had breakfast at Three Broomsticks, is this still an option? The website says open for lunch and dinner.


----------



## damo

goodferry said:


> Last time we visited (last February) we had breakfast at Three Broomsticks, is this still an option? The website says open for lunch and dinner.



Yes it is open for breakfast too.  It used to be that it was only open for people who had packages or were staying onsite, but lately everyone has been welcome.


----------



## No user names left

Hello, we are leaving on Saturday for 3 weeks, and have a 2 week Universal unlimited ticket.  Our party is 3 adults (including 1 teen) and 3 children, so we got the $15 'Kids Eat Free' cards, really because of the duration we'll be there. They will have paid for themselves on the 3rd sitting.  We had planned to go to NBA City and NASCAR anyway (before we discovered these cards yesterday) bit neither child's menu is on-line.  I called both restaurants and they listed the usual for the kid's menu;
- burger/chicken tender and fries
- pizza
- mac and cheese

Neither restaurant has a healthy option.  Can anyone advise?  Of the above menu choices, the children eat burgers and fries and none of the others.  Even if they did, we wouldn't let them eat unhealthy food more than twice a week.  They like good food.  AND the occasional bad offering!! I kinda feel like a 2nd rate customer with the 'Kids Eat Free Card'.  We will be eating at places that don't have this deal.  Will all restaurants allow us to order something (of the restaurant's choice) that is healthy (per se)?  Like pasta, baked potato, veg, grilled (not fried) chicken.  Thank you!


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to merge your thread with the current food sticky.

Well...remember you're going to a theme park where food is mass produced for the most part. There are healthy choices on most park restaurant menus...check the beginning of this thread for menu pictures. They have grilled chicken, salads, fruit cups, etc. It may not be glamorous but they are available.


----------



## No user names left

Metro West said:


> I'm going to merge your thread with the current food sticky.
> 
> Well...remember you're going to a theme park where food is mass produced for the most part. There are healthy choices on most park restaurant menus...check the beginning of this thread for menu pictures. They have grilled chicken, salads, fruit cups, etc. It may not be glamorous but they are available.



Thanks Metro West.  We are also redheads.  And very glamorous!! 

My question is specifically about the bigger table-service restaurants like NBA, NASCAR, Hard Rock, Planet Hollywood etc.  Will they let us substitute unhealthy options on kids menus for any healthy option of their choice?? i.e. where there is no healthy choice that you have listed on the kids menu. Surely that can't expect to feed kids rubbish day in day out, so how receptive are they when asked?  We don't want to have to avoid eating-out.


----------



## damo

No user names left said:


> Hello, we are leaving on Saturday for 3 weeks, and have a 2 week Universal unlimited ticket.  Our party is 3 adults (including 1 teen) and 3 children, so we got the $15 'Kids Eat Free' cards, really because of the duration we'll be there. They will have paid for themselves on the 3rd sitting.  We had planned to go to NBA City and NASCAR anyway (before we discovered these cards yesterday) bit neither child's menu is on-line.  I called both restaurants and they listed the usual for the kid's menu;
> - burger/chicken tender and fries
> - pizza
> - mac and cheese
> 
> Neither restaurant has a healthy option.  Can anyone advise?  Of the above menu choices, the children eat burgers and fries and none of the others.  Even if they did, we wouldn't let them eat unhealthy food more than twice a week.  They like good food.  AND the occasional bad offering!! I kinda feel like a 2nd rate customer with the 'Kids Eat Free Card'.  We will be eating at places that don't have this deal.  Will all restaurants allow us to order something (of the restaurant's choice) that is healthy (per se)?  Like pasta, baked potato, veg, grilled (not fried) chicken.  Thank you!



I would imagine that if you bought special discount cards for dining, you most likely will not be allowed more expensive substitutions---same price substitutions perhaps.  I'd suggest just sticking with the designated choices where you use your discount card and just ordering something more healthy in the establishments that don't take the card.

Check out the menus at the restaurants that accept the cards and compare prices for what you are getting free with other stuff to see if it would be likely that the restaurants will let you do some switching.

For example:  Chicken tenders at Nascar are $11.99 for the adult meal (kids would be cheaper) and grilled chicken is $14.49.  It is unlikely that they would just substitute one for the other.


----------



## shoney

No user names left said:


> Thanks Metro West.  We are also redheads.  And very glamorous!!
> 
> My question is specifically about the bigger table-service restaurants like NBA, NASCAR, Hard Rock, Planet Hollywood etc.  Will they let us substitute unhealthy options on kids menus for any healthy option of their choice?? i.e. where there is no healthy choice that you have listed on the kids menu. Surely that can't expect to feed kids rubbish day in day out, so how receptive are they when asked?  We don't want to have to avoid eating-out.



I don't know about those restaurants, but in general, most places sub out the kids fries with grapes/fruit or applesauce....not the more expensive sides like a baked potato.

I know Outback Steakhouse will give a veg...my son always gets broccoli!

I would be prepared to pay extra for specific sides.  You could always ask...you never know, but I wouldn't go assuming that it will be done for free.

When my boys were younger, we often bought them an adult meal and they split it.  Usually they were able to agree on what to eat, so it made it easier.

Have fun!


----------



## No user names left

damo said:


> I would imagine that if you bought special discount cards for dining, you most likely will not be allowed more expensive substitutions---same price substitutions perhaps.  I'd suggest just sticking with the designated choices where you use your discount card and just ordering something more healthy in the establishments that don't take the card.
> 
> Check out the menus at the restaurants that accept the cards and compare prices for what you are getting free with other stuff to see if it would be likely that the restaurants will let you do some switching.
> 
> For example:  Chicken tenders at Nascar are $11.99 for the adult meal (kids would be cheaper) and grilled chicken is $14.49.  It is unlikely that they would just substitute one for the other.



That's absolutely correct Damo - same price substitutions, we're not looking for anything more.  Just _anything _other than fried food basically. 
It's a pity that such big restaurants don't list alternatives.


----------



## No user names left

shoney said:


> I don't know about those restaurants, but in general, most places sub out the kids fries with grapes/fruit or applesauce....not the more expensive sides like a baked potato.
> 
> I know Outback Steakhouse will give a veg...my son always gets broccoli!
> 
> I would be prepared to pay extra for specific sides.  You could always ask...you never know, but I wouldn't go assuming that it will be done for free.
> 
> When my boys were younger, we often bought them an adult meal and they split it.  Usually they were able to agree on what to eat, so it made it easier.
> 
> Have fun!



Thank you Shoney! No, I'm not going assuming it is done for free.  I'm not assuming anything, that's why I'm _asking_.  Broccoli is great. Rice.  Whatever. The girls are 7, 5 and 2 so we could indeed split an adult meal.  The problem with that is (as you probably know), by the time we divide it all up (and the restaurant has to get extra sets) and sit down again, our own food is lukewarm!  We are in Europe and not used to not having any healthy option on a kids menu. I don't mean that comment to be disparaging in any way, we love Florida and this is our 3rd trip but 1st eating out (due to kids being so young previously).


----------



## damo

No user names left said:


> That's absolutely correct Damo - same price substitutions, we're not looking for anything more.  Just _anything _other than fried food basically.
> It's a pity that such big restaurants don't list alternatives.



I would imagine there is a pasta alternative in every kids' menu.  You could probably do a basic pasta with meat sauce instead of the mac and cheese.  Fries can probably be substituted with a veggie.  I'm just not sure about switching the entree but remember that it is always worth asking.

Please report back to us when you come home.  I'm sure you are not the only one with these questions.


----------



## Lynne G

No user names left said:


> Hello, we are leaving on Saturday for 3 weeks, and have a 2 week Universal unlimited ticket.  Our party is 3 adults (including 1 teen) and 3 children, so we got the $15 'Kids Eat Free' cards, really because of the duration we'll be there. They will have paid for themselves on the 3rd sitting.  We had planned to go to NBA City and NASCAR anyway (before we discovered these cards yesterday) bit neither child's menu is on-line.  I called both restaurants and they listed the usual for the kid's menu;
> - burger/chicken tender and fries
> - pizza
> - mac and cheese
> 
> Neither restaurant has a healthy option.  Can anyone advise?  Of the above menu choices, the children eat burgers and fries and none of the others.  Even if they did, we wouldn't let them eat unhealthy food more than twice a week.  They like good food.  AND the occasional bad offering!! I kinda feel like a 2nd rate customer with the 'Kids Eat Free Card'.  We will be eating at places that don't have this deal.  Will all restaurants allow us to order something (of the restaurant's choice) that is healthy (per se)?  Like pasta, baked potato, veg, grilled (not fried) chicken.  Thank you!



I don't know if you can substitute or not.  2 years ago, I bought the card for my DD.  It was not worth it, and I will not buy it again.  We ended up eating at restaurants not accepting the card, and we were not allowed substitutions at the one McDonald's and Pastamore's kids meal was just plain aweful.  I hope  you have better luck.  Maybe even if no substitutions you could order a side.  Many times now that my DD is 11, if the adult meal is too much, she shares an appetizer and then gets a side salad.   Have a great vacation.  We like NBA and liked the food.  Did not order a kid's meal there, though.


----------



## shoney

No user names left said:


> Thank you Shoney! No, I'm not going assuming it is done for free.  I'm not assuming anything, that's why I'm _asking_.  Broccoli is great. Rice.  Whatever. The girls are 7, 5 and 2 so we could indeed split an adult meal.  The problem with that is (as you probably know), by the time we divide it all up (and the restaurant has to get extra sets) and sit down again, our own food is lukewarm!  We are in Europe and not used to not having any healthy option on a kids menu. I don't mean that comment to be disparaging in any way, we love Florida and this is our 3rd trip but 1st eating out (due to kids being so young previously).



I'm sorry if you took "assume" in a negative way, it wasn't meant to be.  I just was pointing out that the restaurant may "upcharge" for more expensive items.

You can get anything on the menu if you pay for it.

The kids entrees are set.  They won't sub out a smaller portion of grilled chicken from the adult menu, for example.  You will have more luck subbing the fries for another side.  Some menus will have the other alternatives written in fine print on the bottom.

I never found splitting the meals to be time consuming.  When they were young, we would have to cut meat and prepare their plates anyway.  Some restaurants will split it in the kitchen others will just bring you an extra plate.

Depending on the restaurant and how much the kids eat...  We also have just made a plate with our food and only ordered the kids drinks.  Portions tend to be huge and I never finish what I eat at restaurant.  At home, I bring it home with me to eat the next day.  On vacation, it goes in the garbage!

I do agree...kids meals in the US really need to contain more variety and flavor.  It is the same just about everywhere you go...hamburgers, hot dogs, mac n cheese, pizza, chicken nuggets, pasta w/marinara or butter!  It isn't so bad when you just go out at home.  After a week on vacation, the kids get tired of the same old thing!  I can't blame them!

Have a great vacation!


----------



## No user names left

damo said:


> I would imagine there is a pasta alternative in every kids' menu.  You could probably do a basic pasta with meat sauce instead of the mac and cheese.  Fries can probably be substituted with a veggie.  I'm just not sure about switching the entree but remember that it is always worth asking.
> 
> Please report back to us when you come home.  I'm sure you are not the only one with these questions.



Pasta with a veg tomato sauce would be prefect, that option was not on the menus when I called. We're finding mac/cheese on most.  Yes, will write back. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## No user names left

Lynne G said:


> I don't know if you can substitute or not.  2 years ago, I bought the card for my DD.  It was not worth it, and I will not buy it again.  We ended up eating at restaurants not accepting the card, and we were not allowed substitutions at the one McDonald's and Pastamore's kids meal was just plain aweful.  I hope  you have better luck.  Maybe even if no substitutions you could order a side.  Many times now that my DD is 11, if the adult meal is too much, she shares an appetizer and then gets a side salad.   Have a great vacation.  We like NBA and liked the food.  Did not order a kid's meal there, though.



Thank you Lynne.  I am tending to agree with you and have not even used the card yet! Yes, read about Pastamore.  I find the adult meals HUGE at most places. Had looked at Margaritaville and was put off as the meals seemed too big.  Your side idea is great, and the appetizer one too.  Thank for that and your good wishes.


----------



## No user names left

shoney said:


> I'm sorry if you took "assume" in a negative way, it wasn't meant to be.  I just was pointing out that the restaurant may "upcharge" for more expensive items.
> 
> You can get anything on the menu if you pay for it.
> 
> The kids entrees are set.  They won't sub out a smaller portion of grilled chicken from the adult menu, for example.  You will have more luck subbing the fries for another side.  Some menus will have the other alternatives written in fine print on the bottom.
> 
> I never found splitting the meals to be time consuming.  When they were young, we would have to cut meat and prepare their plates anyway.  Some restaurants will split it in the kitchen others will just bring you an extra plate.
> 
> Depending on the restaurant and how much the kids eat...  We also have just made a plate with our food and only ordered the kids drinks.  Portions tend to be huge and I never finish what I eat at restaurant.  At home, I bring it home with me to eat the next day.  On vacation, it goes in the garbage!
> 
> I do agree...kids meals in the US really need to contain more variety and flavor.  It is the same just about everywhere you go...hamburgers, hot dogs, mac n cheese, pizza, chicken nuggets, pasta w/marinara or butter!  It isn't so bad when you just go out at home.  After a week on vacation, the kids get tired of the same old thing!  I can't blame them!
> 
> Have a great vacation!



Thank you Shoney and apologies for my misinterpretation.

Thanks too for your reply again. We should have you at meal times in restaurants!

Would be happy with any all veg options.  3 weeks is a lot to be eating out and we will just want toast at the end of it!!


----------



## Portugal1000

Does anyone know whats on the menu at Superstar Character Breakfast. I know its served to you but can't find menu anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Portugal1000 said:


> Does anyone know whats on the menu at Superstar Character Breakfast. I know its served to you but can't find menu anywhere.
> Thanks



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2944969&highlight=superstars+character+breakfast&page=2

If you scroll half way down to post 27, there are some pictures of what`s on offer at the breakfast.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Are the  mushroom specials still being prepared at Mythos? I'm seeing them on the menu posted on the main page and am not sure if they are,limited time dish or if they are a permanent addition, thanks


----------



## jack hannah bananah

Heading to Universal Studios in a couple weeks.
Staying on site.
Any suggestions for dining?
What are the best counter service meals?
What are the best sit down meals?
Do I need reservations?


----------



## Metro West

Moving into the food sticky.


----------



## xApril

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Are the  mushroom specials still being prepared at Mythos? I'm seeing them on the menu posted on the main page and am not sure if they are,limited time dish or if they are a permanent addition, thanks


Don't know if you still need this, but as far as I know, it's still there. I ate back in April and it was still the mushrooms.


----------



## Metro West

jack hannah bananah said:


> Heading to Universal Studios in a couple weeks.
> Staying on site.
> Any suggestions for dining? Yes...you should dine.
> What are the best counter service meals? Thunder Falls Terrace and Louie's
> What are the best sit down meals? Mythos and Finnegan's
> Do I need reservations? No but as an onsite guest you would get next available  or priority seating at table service restaurants. Just show your room key. You can also make reservations on OpenTable if you prefer.


 My answers in blue.

Read through the sticky...lots of good information.


----------



## damo

Confisco's has been getting a lot of really good reviews lately too.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Confisco's has been getting a lot of really good reviews lately too.



_i really enjoy this place!

i have been eating there the last two years since it improved and have not been disappointed.

i went solo and received just as attentive service as those in large groups._


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Thanks April! We will find out for sure in 1 1/2 weeks. Can't wait...first days lunch is at Mythos!


----------



## DryCreek

*Meal Deal.*

We pre-purchased the two-park Meal Deal for our vacation on May 12th to 17th  with four days in the parks.  Overall, I think that is a good deal if you are the type that likes to spend all day in the parks like we do.  Using counter service restaurants gives us more flexibility by not having to make reservations or stick to some plan to be near a certain restaurant at a specified time.

Overall, we now feel that this plan would be great for two days, maximum.  Since the number of venues is limited (three each park) and the menus are not that expansive, you tend to get tired of the same menu choices each day.  After four days of park to park access, we pretty much developed a routine.  We started out each morning in IOA to take advantage of early park entry to the WWOHP, and then started hitting the other rides as the crowds built in at WWOHP.  At 11 (the earliest you can use the Meal Deal) we would stop and have lunch, usually at the Comic Strip Café.  I liked the beef and broccoli, and the wife tried a few of the other entrees.  We usually split a salad between us too.  On the Chinese entrees, we found that they would substitute another helping of vegetables for the rice if you asked.  After an early lunch (avoiding lines) we would continue our park rides/shows until about 1 p.m. when we would return to the hotel room for a swim or just plain old down time.  We would return to the parks by about 3 p.m. and grab a quick snack before wed hit the things we missed earlier in the day.  For most days this consisted of a slice of pizza and side salad for the wife, and a salad for me at Louies.  Once or twice they even let the wife substitute a bowl of soup for her side salad.  Dinner was usually about 45 minutes prior to park closing, and was almost always at Monsters Café.  We would get the rotisserie chicken dinner and substitute more broccoli for the mashed potatoes and gravy. There they would also substitute a fruit cup for the usual dessert choices.  I would go through the line first and get the wedge salad for us to split, then wed get the entrees.

Like I said, this worked good for about two days, and then we wished for more choices.  I did try the lasagna once at Monsters, and it was good, and I have been known to also order the spaghetti dinner without the meatballs.  They will work on substitutions at some of the eateries, but not all.  The closer it is to closing the more accommodating they were.

*General observations:*
The veggie burger at Burger Digs (without cheese) was horrible, even with all of the possible additions from the fixings bar.  Maybe jalapeno could help, but I wouldn't hold out any hope.  The wifes cheeseburger was bland, and kinda dry.  The chicken at Monsters was good, and usually not too dried out.  The Chinese selections were edible, but not great.  The pizza (according to my wife) was great at Louies, and passable at other venues.  I only had the Alfredo once, and it wasnt memorable.  The salads were pretty good, with the least amount of Caesar dressing (my preference) at Comic Strip Café.  We never tried Mels, but it seems that they would be pretty much on par with the other places we ate at.  The grilled chicken sandwiches are OK, but not great.  The DW liked the cookies for dessert, and found the cupcakes passable.  They even had some form of brownie on some days.  It wasnt as heavy as it looked, according to the DWs report.  The Jello was my go-to dessert.  I just want to warn everyone though  the white gluey and sticky stuff between the red and blue layers of Jello is inedible.

On review, I see that Mels offered a plain Grilled Chicken Salad.  I hate that I missed the chance to try that.  While the Caesar was OK, I am a salt and pepper on my salad person.  Well, maybe next time.  Also forgot to mention that we didnt eat at the Circus McGurkus either.

*Venues*.  Our favorite was Louies.  It was clean, well lit and laid out for handling crowds better than others.  The food was pretty good at Monsters, but unless you sit in the far end of the Aliens section (closest to Shrek attraction) you will be continuously bombarded with a throbbing techno beat soundtrack set at the highest volume possible.  The theming was excellent, and I like the Creature From The Black Lagoon in the glass cage.  Comic Strip Café annoyed us at times.  They insisted on leaving doors open, and the flies swarmed in during meals.  So did the little sparrows.  Luckily none of them added to our plates, but there was evidence of their passage in some areas!  Burger Digs was interesting that it was a part of the Jurassic Discovery Center, but the food bordered on inedible.  The dining area was not kept as clean as the other places we visited.

Drinks  not included in the meal plan.  I tend to drink coke or other cola/soft drinks only after they have been properly sterilized by an approved additive.  Seagrams, Crown Royal and Jim Beam all meet those standards for me.  Since this would be inappropriate at a theme park, I opted to just have them dispense two glasses of ice water for me each time I passed through the line.  Although they didnt seem overly eager when I requested a refill, it was never refused.

Any questions?  Ill do my best to answer them


----------



## Nancy for Disney

I was looking for deals for my upcoming trip at restaurants.com. I found this one for those that may be interested. It isn't much of a savings but anything helps. 

http://www.restaurant.com/bice-rist...talian-restaurant-pid=41035?tnt.microsite=3.4


----------



## damo

Nancy for Disney said:


> I was looking for deals for my upcoming trip at restaurants.com. I found this one for those that may be interested. It isn't much of a savings but anything helps.
> 
> http://www.restaurant.com/bice-rist...talian-restaurant-pid=41035?tnt.microsite=3.4



Just a warning that Bice is very expensive.


----------



## DryCreek

damo said:


> Just a warning that Bice is very expensive.



Ohhh yeah it is.  I was showing the wife the menu as we walked by.  Some quick math and she declared that we wouldn't be eating anywhere where the tab would be $125 for two.

On edit - I would like to add that it seemed their patrons were having a great time, and the white-jacketed servers did add a touch of old world charm to the scene of those dining alfresco on the rooftop areas.


----------



## Nancy for Disney

damo said:


> Just a warning that Bice is very expensive.





DryCreek said:


> Ohhh yeah it is.  I was showing the wife the menu as we walked by.  Some quick math and she declared that we wouldn't be eating anywhere where the tab would be $125 for two.
> 
> On edit - I would like to add that it seemed their patrons were having a great time, and the white-jacketed servers did add a touch of old world charm to the scene of those dining alfresco on the rooftop areas.



I really didn't look at the prices too much. I knew we wouldn't be eating there. I got a coupon for a cheapo Chinese restaurant on Sand Lake that looks like it is near US. That being said...it is a $15 coupon costing $6 or something like that. For that expensive of a meal...what is the point?


----------



## Metro West

Nancy for Disney said:


> I was looking for deals for my upcoming trip at restaurants.com. I found this one for those that may be interested. It isn't much of a savings but anything helps.


 Are you going to have a car when you're visiting? I know of some great places that are out of the tourist area if you are interested...but you'll need a car.


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> Are you going to have a car when you're visiting? I know of some great places that are out of the tourist area if you are interested...but you'll need a car.



Metro, if you could provide a list of those places, I'll put them in the original post.  That's great info for a lot of people.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> Metro, if you could provide a list of those places, I'll put them in the original post.  That's great info for a lot of people.


 Here are some of my favorites spots to eat in particular order:

1. *RusTeak* - located in Ocoee but easy to get to. Prices are reasonable and the restaurant is usually busy. http://www.rusteakwinebar.com

2. *Four Rivers BBQ* - located in Winter Park. Very good BBQ and is usually very crowded for dinner. http://4rsmokehouse.com

3.* Teak Neighborhood Grill* - located in MetroWest. Sports bar type of atmosphere with live music most nights. http://www.teakorlando.com

4. *Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ* - located five minutes from Universal. Excellent BBQ. http://bubbalous.com

5. *Toojay's* - located in Ocoee. Family style restaurant serving comfort food. The desserts are heavenly. http://www.toojays.com

6. *Polonia Polish* - located in Longwood. Very good food and friendly atmosphere. http://www.polonia-restaurant.com


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Metro, if you could provide a list of those places, I'll put them in the original post.  That's great info for a lot of people.



I know one will be Teak Neighborhood Grill damo 

http://www.teakorlando.com/#!menus

Metro took us to this place and it was lovely. One of the best burgers I ever ate  Would recommend it to everyone to try.

It`s on our must do every year list now 

Also love Bubbalous Bodacious Barbeque.....fantastic food and sooooo cheap

http://bubbalous.com/bbq-menu/dine-in-menu/


----------



## schumigirl

lol.......you just beat me in there Metro


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol.......you just beat me in there Metro


----------



## Nancy for Disney

Metro West said:


> Are you going to have a car when you're visiting? I know of some great places that are out of the tourist area if you are interested...but you'll need a car.



Yes...we will have a car. I have several places on my TripAdvisor list that I want to try.   Thanks for your suggestions. I will check them out.  I think I had both of the BBQ places on my wish list. One of the issues that we have is that DH is on a whole food -plant based diet. Meaning all whole grains and no animal products. Makes it challenging. We are getting a condo with a full kitchen but this is vacation. I want as little cooking and cleaning as possible.

ps..I am pretty sure one of those BBQ places is near a vegetarian restaurant. We have older teens making it possible for them to eat one place and the adults to eat at another.

Adding more.... I just looked at the websites...

. Toojay's - located in Ocoee. Family style restaurant serving comfort food. The desserts are heavenly. http://www.toojays.com


Toojay's will be perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Metro West

Nancy for Disney said:


> Yes...we will have a car. I have several places on my TripAdvisor list that I want to try.   Thanks for your suggestions. I will check them out.  I think I had both of the BBQ places on my wish list. One of the issues that we have is that DH is on a whole food -plant based diet. Meaning all whole grains and no animal products. Makes it challenging. We are getting a condo with a full kitchen but this is vacation. I want as little cooking and cleaning as possible.
> 
> ps..I am pretty sure one of those BBQ places is near a vegetarian restaurant. We have older teens making it possible for them to eat one place and the adults to eat at another.


 Check out the menus for the places I mentioned...I'm sure you can find something to suit everyone.


----------



## macraven

_i can vouch for Bubba's !!!!!

delicious!!

Metro West and i hit that place before._


----------



## Metro West

Nancy for Disney said:


> Toojay's will be perfect! Thank you!


 Oh...you'll love Toojay's. They have excellent food and something for everyone!


----------



## englishrose47

I would add KOBE , which is a Japanese restaurant the Food was GREAT!! I know it was not far from our hotel which was very close to the Pirate Adventure !!


----------



## Metro West

englishrose47 said:


> I would add KOBE , which is a Japanese restaurant the Food was GREAT!! I know it was not far from our hotel which was very close to the Pirate Adventure !!


 There's a Kobe right across from Universal...went there once...never again. Food was OK but I thought it was a little pricey for my tastes.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> There's a Kobe right across from Universal...went there once...never again. Food was OK but I thought it was a little pricey for my tastes.




We usually go to the Kobe in Lake Buena Vista. It`s much bigger that the one nearer Universal and I think better service and food.

Food has always been fantastic at that one. We were around $130 for 3 of us last time, but that was for cocktails for 2 as well as we took a car from the hotel to save one of us driving.

May give the I drive one a try this year.


----------



## snykymom

OK, I don't really have time to read through all 46 pages, so I'm going to try the shortcut method. Please don't flame me!

We'll be 2 or 3 adults, staying at RPH, either the last weekend in September or the first weekend in October, for 2 nights. We're "foodie" types (doing Victoria & Albert, for example). We know that we want to have at least one breakfast at the Three Broomsticks. One of us doesn't eat seafood. Other than that:

1) Where in the parks do we want for lunch?
2) Where outside of the parks do we want to try for dinner?

Thanks for any and all suggestions!


----------



## macraven

snykymom said:


> OK, I don't really have time to read through all 46 pages, so I'm going to try the shortcut method. Please don't flame me!
> 
> We'll be 2 or 3 adults, staying at RPH, either the last weekend in September or the first weekend in October, for 2 nights. We're "foodie" types (doing Victoria & Albert, for example). We know that we want to have at least one breakfast at the Three Broomsticks. One of us doesn't eat seafood. Other than that:
> 
> 1) Where in the parks do we want for lunch?
> 2) Where outside of the parks do we want to try for dinner?
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions!



_if you plan on either of those weekends, book soon.
the hotels fill up quickly for hhn, which will be held on both the weekends you listed.
once the tickets go on sale in the summer, many will book then for the onsite hotels.


Tchoup Chop    https://www.universalorlando.com/Ho...c-Resort/Restaurants/Emerils-Tchoup-Chop.aspx is really good.
check the menu to see if it pleases you.

emerils is in city walk but i prefer emerils tchoup chop at rph better.

you can take the boat taxi to rph from city walk.

if you want to stay in the parks, many suggest Mythos.
i've been there many times and the menu changes periodically.
during sometime periods, they close around 4:00.

in city walk, i hit Latin Quarters.
go to www.citywalk.com to check out the menus of that place and the others.

for casual food, i hit finnegans.
good basic variety but nothing exquisite._


----------



## englishrose47

Have to second Finnegans!!! Both times I have eaten there it has been great, prices are pretty reasonable too !!
As for Kobe 's we were 5 and our bill was about $120  we did not have dessert or alcohol though . The place was large and it was not the one near Universal !! We all LOVED it was the favorite eatery for all of us the trip !!


----------



## snykymom

macraven said:


> _if you plan on either of those weekends, book soon._
> _the hotels fill up quickly for hhn, which will be held on both the weekends you listed._
> _once the tickets go on sale in the summer, many will book then for the onsite hotels._
> 
> 
> _Tchoup Chop https://www.universalorlando.com/Ho...c-Resort/Restaurants/Emerils-Tchoup-Chop.aspx is really good._
> _check the menu to see if it pleases you._
> 
> _emerils is in city walk but i prefer emerils tchoup chop at rph better._
> 
> _you can take the boat taxi to rph from city walk._
> 
> _if you want to stay in the parks, many suggest Mythos._
> _i've been there many times and the menu changes periodically._
> _during sometime periods, they close around 4:00._
> 
> _in city walk, i hit Latin Quarters._
> _go to www.citywalk.com to check out the menus of that place and the others._
> 
> _for casual food, i hit finnegans._
> _good basic variety but nothing exquisite._


Thanks (I already have my reservations). I'll keep these in mind!


----------



## cgattis

Just had lunch at Finnegan's.  They had me at "pretzel roll." . It was good.


----------



## macraven

_i'm at the darkside for 11 full days.

i hit finnegans at least 4 times during the stay.



that's because i have 5 favorite things i love to order there......._


----------



## cgattis

Do any of them include bacon??  DH had a bacon cheeseburger, and mother of all that is good......I don't know WHAT they did to that bacon but it's probably illegal in 49 states.   THE best bacon I've ever put in my mouth.  Wow.


----------



## patster734

cgattis said:


> Do any of them include bacon??  DH had a bacon cheeseburger, and mother of all that is good......I don't know WHAT they did to that bacon but it's probably illegal in 49 states.   THE best bacon I've ever put in my mouth.  Wow.



If you're looking for bacon cheeseburgers, I think your best bet would be at Citywalk:  Hard Rock Cafe, Margaritaville, or Nascar Cafe.


----------



## damo

patster734 said:


> If you're looking for bacon cheeseburgers, I think your best bet would be at Citywalk:  Hard Rock Cafe, Margaritaville, or Nascar Cafe.



Bula  Bar at RPR has an awesome bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## macraven

_all the food at Bula Bar is awesome.........!!


if you only want to know about the burgers, my experience is the best are at HRC and Bula Bar._


----------



## cgattis

Agreed, Bula Bar cheeseburgers are great, as is everything else.  But that one at Finnegans was might tasty too.  Looking forward to staying at RPR again when Gringott's opens!!


----------



## calablovedisney

Leaving at the end of this month and spending 3 days at Universal/IOA to begin our vacation. We have never been to Universal before and I am now trying to get the details in order. I was wondering what you all recommend for restaurants to eat at, both sit  in an counter service.

I  am going to do Mythos on our last day for my daughter's birthday. She is a huge Percy Jackson fan and I think she will love the theme there.

Any other places you recommend for dinners? Any special lunches or breakfasts that you consider a "must do"?  or anything you have had a particular bad experience with? 
Should we go to Citywalk to eat? Or stay in the resort/park area? 
And last, should I make reservations for anything? I think I will for Mythos. We are going to do a late lunch I think. 
If it helps, we are a family of 4 with 2 girls ages 12 and 14. 
thanks in advance. Can't believe less than a a month away!


----------



## macraven

_we all have our favorites.


i never miss louies for pizza or boulangeries.
both in the studios.


check out this thread:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315_


----------



## magicbob

Mythos was our favorite meal last time we visited IoA.  Three Broomsticks was also quite good.


----------



## Metro West

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## RebYork

Who has the best steak at Universal parks or resorts? We were thinking of eating at the Steak place in the Latin Quarter but I read some bad reviews and now I am not sure it would be worth the price.  Has anyone been here and how is it? My opinion it's hard to beat a good steak cooked on the grill at home.


----------



## Metro West

Moving to the food sticky.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I have a club menu from the royal pacific. This is the evening offerings, it rotates the 5 nights through so Monday is not day 1!

Day 1: Asian 
Napa cabbage salad
Fried shrimp crackers with dipping sauces
Chicken teriyaki stir fry
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 2: Mexican
Black bean and corn salad
Corn tortilla chips with salsa
Beef and corn tortilla pie
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 3 European
Hearts of romaine salad
Grape tomato and fresh mozzarella caprese salad
Corn tortilla chips and salsa
Chicken Madeira
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 4:
Italian
Antipasto chopped salad with salami, cappicola and provolone
Parmesan focaccia
Baked rigatoni
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies

Day 5: Caribbean
Tropical fruit salad
Corn tortilla chips and salsa
Seafood paella
Fruit and cheese platter
Vegetable crudités with ranch and blue cheese dressing
Assorted mini pasteries, cookies and brownies


----------



## kmc

Threeboysandachickie said:


> I have a club menu from the royal pacific. This is the evening offerings, it rotates the 5 nights through so Monday



This is great info, thanks so much


----------



## ilanakan

Anyone have the hard rock hotel club level menu?


----------



## damo

ilanakan said:


> Anyone have the hard rock hotel club level menu?



There is no menu for club level.  The offerings change daily.  You can take a look at some of them here... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2565526&highlight=hrh+club+level+photos&page=2


----------



## Nancy for Disney

RebYork said:


> Who has the best steak at Universal parks or resorts? We were thinking of eating at the Steak place in the Latin Quarter but I read some bad reviews and now I am not sure it would be worth the price.  Has anyone been here and how is it? My opinion it's hard to beat a good steak cooked on the grill at home.



I had the beef  medallions at Mytho's the other night. They were great. Three very small beef filets served with mashed potatoes and 2 asparagus spears. I am sure there are other places but that was my experience.


----------



## patster734

RebYork said:


> Who has the best steak at Universal parks or resorts? We were thinking of eating at the Steak place in the Latin Quarter but I read some bad reviews and now I am not sure it would be worth the price.  Has anyone been here and how is it? My opinion it's hard to beat a good steak cooked on the grill at home.



At HRH, there's The Palm restaurant that's supposably famous for their steaks.  But they are expensive and I wasn't impressed when I dined there several years ago.  

Both Emeril restaurants (Emeril's Orlando in Citywalk, and Emeril's Tchoup Chop in RPR) have good but expensive steaks.  Tchoup Chop was a little better on prices.


----------



## jenniferleigh1

Hi All!

So a lot of good recommendations on here- but lots of posts to go through!  My hubby and I are staying at the Royal Pacific for the first time during the week of the 4th to celebrate his bday.  I was looking to have one really nice dinner at the parks, at one of the other on-site hotels or within walking distance.  We are both foodies so it needs to be something special and delicious!  Any recommendations??  We love all types of cuisines so there is no limit!


----------



## Nancy for Disney

jenniferleigh1 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So a lot of good recommendations on here- but lots of posts to go through!  My hubby and I are staying at the Royal Pacific for the first time during the week of the 4th to celebrate his bday.  I was looking to have one really nice dinner at the parks, at one of the other on-site hotels or within walking distance.  We are both foodies so it needs to be something special and delicious!  Any recommendations??  We love all types of cuisines so there is no limit!



I just posted pics from "Mythos" on the food porn thread. It was very good. If you are a foodie and have a car I suggest Café Tu Tu Tango on I-drive for a unique and affordable experience. I will be posting pics on a trip report later. Go the back way to avoid I-drive craziness. Take Universal Blvd to the Holiday Inn Castle. Turn at the street directly past them and then make a right. Go about 20 feet and you are there.


----------



## patster734

jenniferleigh1 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So a lot of good recommendations on here- but lots of posts to go through!  My hubby and I are staying at the Royal Pacific for the first time during the week of the 4th to celebrate his bday.  I was looking to have one really nice dinner at the parks, at one of the other on-site hotels or within walking distance.  We are both foodies so it needs to be something special and delicious!  Any recommendations??  We love all types of cuisines so there is no limit!



Since you're staying at Royal Pacific, I suggest Emeril's Tchoup Chop.  Great ambiance, food, and service. 
http://www.emerilsrestaurants.com/emerils-tchoup-chop

For nice park restaurants, go with either Mythos in IOA, or Finnegan's in US.


----------



## MDer2FL

Anyone been to Latin Quarter recently?  Opinions?  Is it somewhere we can take the kids (ages 8, 10, 11)


----------



## erickb1791

Hello everyone, first time posting here. Unlike the Disney World parks, I can never find anything healthy to eat at US or IOA. 

The only thing I always hate when going to the parks (besides the heat lol) is the inevitable "junk" food that I have to eat, I know there's more variety at city walk but we don't really like leaving the parks to eat. The fact that I don't like salad doesn't help lol. I know I'm being picky here.

If anyone has any recommendations please post away! 

Thank you


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

What is your definition of 'healthy'

I eat low carb so it is a bit of a challenge finding a meal to eat that can fill me up for the day.

Here are some tips.

Monster Cafe: has roast chicken and steamed broccoli
Lombards: Fresh grilled fish dishes; Quinoa stuffed plablono peppers; salads
MIB gift shop: Crickets 
Simpsons:  New food court has lots of healthy options at Lisa's tree house cafe

Mythos: Grilled steaks, chops, fish
Jurassic Park: roast chicken (but they only have corn on the cob which is not healthy)

Turkey legs sold at the stand are healthy

Coke Zeros to drink all day


----------



## Metro West

We have a food sticky with menus, pictures and recommendations.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315

I'm going to merge this thread into the food sticky.


----------



## TheAviator

Yes Universal has many great restaurants, not like typical theme park food at all. But your good food choices are mostly sit down restaurants although like JP has the good counter service with good choices chicken etc.

In Islands of Adventure I would stress Mythos, probably the best theme park restaurant in existence. Universal has several, Lombards being great for seafood and normal table service for a seafood restaurant. 

There are many good restaurants in City Walk, and even more in the hotels, which are all just a boat ride from the park to any of the hotels. You probably have more sit down and better healthy food choices at the hotel restaurants so you may want to check those out.


----------



## Nancy for Disney

erickb1791 said:


> Hello everyone, first time posting here. Unlike the Disney World parks, I can never find anything healthy to eat at US or IOA.
> 
> The only thing I always hate when going to the parks (besides the heat lol) is the inevitable "junk" food that I have to eat, I know there's more variety at city walk but we don't really like leaving the parks to eat. The fact that I don't like salad doesn't help lol. I know I'm being picky here.
> 
> If anyone has any recommendations please post away!
> 
> Thank you



I had the same concerns as DH is a whole grain vegan. He had to be flexible on the whole grains but he was able to eat.  He got the beans and rice along with a side salad at Thunder Falls Terrace. We ate at Mythos where he had the Pad Thai. There is a kabob place near the Mystic Fountain that has veggie kabob's along with other grilled options. He also got some hummus with veggies there.  There are also several healthy options at the new Simpson's restaurant. DH loved their veggie burger.   There was a tasty looking veggie sandwich there as well. I saw a similar veggie sandwich as Beverly Hills Boulangerie. Both are at US.


----------



## jamoka

Hey!  Does Universal have special restaurants that are a must not miss?  Do you have to have early reservations to eat there?  Who do you call?  Since we are going in 2 weeks, any thoughts?


----------



## Metro West

jamoka said:


> Hey!  Does Universal have special restaurants that are a must not miss?  Do you have to have early reservations to eat there?  Who do you call?  Since we are going in 2 weeks, any thoughts?


 You should check this sticky thread...all questions should be answered.


----------



## rschaen

jamoka said:
			
		

> Hey!  Does Universal have special restaurants that are a must not miss?  Do you have to have early reservations to eat there?  Who do you call?  Since we are going in 2 weeks, any thoughts?



We enjoyed Bob Marley's and Bubba Gumps the most, even more than Kitchen or Mythos, which were highly recommended. Used the app called Open Table for ressies@most restaurants.


----------



## -Hope-

First I have to say- this thread is so great! I just read through all 48 pages and do many if my questions were answered thoroughly (and often multiple times, lol). 

I do have a few more that I didn't see addressed- if I overlooked the answer please excuse me!  

1) I only saw one mention of Fireater's Grill in this entire thread AND I noticed that it wasn't included in the linked polls. Is it just an oversight/coincidence that it isn't mentioned or is it because it isn't very good? Based on the menu I thought it looked good and had some nice variety from usual theme park fare (gyros are one of my favorite foods) but the lack of info has me thinking twice. 

2) We have free dining in September and our TS choices are a bit limited on the plan. We've already settled on Confisco's for our IOA day (I'm worried Mythos won't appeal to my picky eaters).  For our US day I'm on the fence between Finnegan's and Pastamore. On the one hand I like the idea of heading to Citywalk after park closing and using our time in the parks doing things besides eating. On the other hand I keep seeing Finnegan's mentioned as a great TS option. 

3) How are they with substitutions? (Keeping in mind we have free dining.) I am diabetic and try to avoid carbs, even on vacation because unstable glucose levels zap my energy. Will I be able to substitute potatoes for a different side at the TS meals? Not an upgrade, just equal or lesser value side dishes. Should I mention it's for medical reasons? I feel odd doing this because sometime I'll forgo potatoes so I can have a bite or two of dessert (not the whole thing!!) because quantity definitely matters when it comes to my carb intake. However if I ask for a substitution for my side dish and then order dessert they may think I've been misleading. Or worse, decide I outright lied and try to charge me for the substitute.  Any thoughts?


----------



## macraven

-Hope- said:


> 1) I only saw one mention of Fireater's Grill in this entire thread AND I noticed that it wasn't included in the linked polls. Is it just an oversight/coincidence that it isn't mentioned or is it because it isn't very good? Based on the menu I thought it looked good and had some nice variety from usual theme park fare (gyros are one of my favorite foods) but the lack of info has me thinking twice.
> 
> 2) We have free dining in September and our TS choices are a bit limited on the plan. We've already settled on Confisco's for our IOA day (I'm worried Mythos won't appeal to my picky eaters).  For our US day I'm on the fence between Finnegan's and Pastamore. On the one hand I like the idea of heading to Citywalk after park closing and using our time in the parks doing things besides eating. On the other hand I keep seeing Finnegan's mentioned as a great TS option.
> 
> 3) How are they with substitutions? (Keeping in mind we have free dining.) I am diabetic and try to avoid carbs, even on vacation because unstable glucose levels zap my energy. Will I be able to substitute potatoes for a different side at the TS meals? Not an upgrade, just equal or lesser value side dishes. Should I mention it's for medical reasons? I feel odd doing this because sometime I'll forgo potatoes so I can have a nite or two of dessert (not the whole thing!!) because quantity definitely matters when it comes to my carb intake. However if I ask for a substitution for my side dish and then order dessert they may think I've been misleading. Or worse, decide I outright lied and try to charge me for the substitute.  Any thoughts?



_FireEaters Grill was one of my favorite places to grab a gyro or dog until two years back.

i have eaten there for years and loved it.

in fall 2011, the gyro wasn't the same, less gyro sauce, tomato, onion on it.
it still was good but it wasn't like it was in the past.

i wouldn't by pass it just because they dummy downed on the gyro toppings.
it still is a decent place for counter food.
not much seating in the area if you go in a busy time.

i compare the gyros to what i can get in chicago land.
if you don't get gyros regularly, then this place is still a good bet to get one.

Confisco Grille is a well kept secret.
the menu is general and appealing.

i always eat there, every trip.

i have not been disappointed with the food there.
if you want something not added to the entree/food, just ask and they will oblige.
i'm not fond of green peppars and they omitted them from my dish with no issue there.
i go to Confisco Grille regularly, more so than Mythos.

do Finnegans over Pastamore.
Finnegans has a general menu not concentrating on one type of food.
service is fast, wait staff friendly.
i sit in the open room, not the room with the bar.
the singer that they have at times is a tad too loud for me.
he is stationed in the bar section.

if you were a paying customer, i am sure they would substitute easily.
since you are on the dining plan, i don't know.

this plan is new and starts July 1st.
until peeps report on how it went, i have no idea on the set up except for the promos i have read.

on the promos it states, dessert is the meal plan dessert and no substitutions.

maybe you should call UO and talk to a supervisor on substitution of certain foods on the plan due to a medical condition.
they could note that on your meal plan so you don't have any issues when you do order on it._


----------



## -Hope-

Thank you so much! You're always so helpful, it is very much appreciated.  And calling ahead to discuss the options is excellent advice.


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grill is one of our favourite places to eat....we think it`s better than Mythos....well for us anyway. We ate lunch 4 times last year on our trip and every meal was as good as the last......service is as always excellent.

Fireaters was nice.....I think I had the spicy tenders and they were lovely. DH had the gyro and thought it was ok, can`t remember what ds had. I would certainly go back if I was passing and was hungry.

I would choose Finnegans over Pastamore.

You should call ahead and explain your concerns. We have found them to be very helpful when you contact them about anything 

Have a great trip when you do go


----------



## -Hope-

Thanks so much schumigirl!! Funny you should say if you we're close by and hungry- that's exactly my plan. I have a list of the CS places I think we'll like so we can just decide when we're hungry what is closest that we want to eat. On our trip to WDW I tried decoding ahead of time exactly where we'd eat ahead of time and it was pretty restrictive. I want a more relaxed trip this time while also trying to make sure we enjoy our meals.  

I do think I'll call ahead with my concerns- that's great advice. 

And I'm making our ressie for Finnigan's today!!


----------



## damo

None of the places without any indoor seating were included in the polls.  There are quite a few kiosk type of eateries with limited menus that are quite good.


----------



## -Hope-

damo said:


> None of the places without any indoor seating were included in the polls.  There are quite a few kiosk type of eateries with limited menus that are quite good.



Good to know, damo thanks! I only mentioned it not being in the poll because in the CS poll thread another place was specifically mentioned as being left off because of consistently bad reviews (Mel's I think??). So, it just made me wonder if something similar was going on with FireEater's. Thanks for the clarification as well as all of the effort on this thread!  

That does bring up another thought though- is there a list somewhere of CS places with indoor seating? A place to beat the heat may be just as important as the food at some points during the day.


----------



## englishrose47

I love Finnegans,eaten there both times I have been. The corned beef  on a pretzel roll is absolutely delish!!


----------



## damo

-Hope- said:


> Good to know, damo thanks! I only mentioned it not being in the poll because in the CS poll thread another place was specifically mentioned as being left off because of consistently bad reviews (Mel's I think??). So, it just made me wonder if something similar was going on with FireEater's. Thanks for the clarification as well as all of the effort on this thread!
> 
> That does bring up another thought though- is there a list somewhere of CS places with indoor seating? A place to beat the heat may be just as important as the food at some points during the day.




At IOA:  Croissant Moon, Circus McGurkus, Three Broomsticks, Thunder Falls, Blondie's, Captain America, Burger Digs, Cafe 4, Comic Strip Cafe

At Universal:  Boulangerie, Fast Food Boulevard (Springfield), Louie's, Mel's, Monster's Cafe, Richter's, Schwabb's (ice cream)

I think that is it.  The rest are either walk-up windows or sit down restaurants.


----------



## Metro West

-Hope- said:


> That does bring up another thought though- is there a list somewhere of CS places with indoor seating? A place to beat the heat may be just as important as the food at some points during the day.


 I would recommend Thunder Falls Terrace at IOA and Louie's at the Studios for counter service. Both have indoor seating and the a/c is usually blowing hard in both.


----------



## -Hope-

Metro West said:


> I would recommend Thunder Falls Terrace at IOA and Louie's at the Studios for counter service. Both have indoor seating and the a/c is usually blowing hard in both.



Great, thank you!!


----------



## Planogirl

Richter's in the Studios is also nice and cool and fine if you just feel like a simple burger or chicken sandwich.


----------



## -Hope-

Planogirl said:


> Richters in the Studios is also cool if you just feel like a simple burger or chicken sandwich.



I'm adding notes to my list to show all the places we can cool down! Thanks do much.


----------



## damo

-Hope- said:


> I'm adding notes to my list to show all the places we can cool down! Thanks do much.



Burger Digs is attached to the Jurassic Discovery Discovery Centre.  You may not want to eat there but the Centre is a great place to cool down as well.


----------



## Bluer101

damo said:


> Burger Digs is attached to the Jurassic Discovery Discovery Centre.  You may not want to eat there but the Centre is a great place to cool down as well.



I'll second that! this is a great place to hang for 30 minutes and its right at the halfway of the park. Just go down stairs and its cooler there.


----------



## -Hope-




----------



## DisneyDreamer1974

Where is the best and most affordable counter service to eat at in the hotels, and at City Walk?  Whats your favorite?


----------



## dani77

Panda Express at CityWalk. I just love their orange chicken! Not really unique since you cab get panda express anywhere in orlando but it's a great affordable meal after you leave the parks.


----------



## macraven

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


_there is a poll in the above thread of favorite cs eateries.

the poll is in the first post on the first page._


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

damo said:


> 5. Toojay's - located in Ocoee. Family style restaurant serving comfort food. The desserts are heavenly. http://www.toojays.com
> 
> 
> __________________



There is actually a Toojay's in Dr. Phillips that isn't very far from Universal Orlando.  Ocoee is a bit of a haul.

	7600 Dr Phillips Blvd #116  Orlando, FL 32819
(407) 355-0340


----------



## Metro West

Dr.Girlfriend said:


> There is actually a Toojay's in Dr. Phillips that isn't very far from Universal Orlando.  Ocoee is a bit of a haul.


 Not if you want to get out of the touristy areas...which is why this list was posted in the first place.


----------



## anniebean

I'm trying to get a reservation to Mythos on Labor Day, but nothing is available according to opentable. What are the chances of a walk up ressie that day, or should I even bother?


----------



## snoopboop

anniebean said:


> I'm trying to get a reservation to Mythos on Labor Day, but nothing is available according to opentable. What are the chances of a walk up ressie that day, or should I even bother?



Even during slow seasons (we have always gone in November), Mythos gets awfully busy. Is it possible that they just haven't opened up the reservations for that weekend yet on OpenTable? 

Maybe try calling directly? I believe there is a number you can call to access reservations for Universal restaurants...? Or call one of the on-site hotels and ask to speak with the concierge, who would have access to the reservation system?


----------



## anniebean

Yeah, the date is available because I can reserve up to Sept 4th, but will only be at IOA on Labor Day.

I tried calling this weekend, and left a vm, but no one has returned my call.


----------



## rowan555

Perhaps you can go during an off time and just get dessert?  Better than nothing, I suppose.  We actually plan to have dessert there in August just to check the place out.


----------



## shoney

Hummmm.... that is strange because there are tables the day before and after.  

Do they ever close for a private event?

We were there 6/24 to 7/1 and ate there twice.  Once we had a ressie and waited about 5 minutes.  The other day we did not.  The wait time was 45 minutes.  We were onsite guests so they told us about 25 minutes.  We requested a booth and were seated 20 minutes later.

We love eating there.  The food is great and very reasonable.

I wouldn't give up on eating there even is you do not have a reservation.


----------



## reelmom

We have eaten there several times without a reservation.  Twice, we have had 7 people in our party.  We have always gotten to the restaurant about 10 minutes before it opens.  As soon as the doors are opened, we go to the desk and give our name.  We waited maybe 15 minutes at the most.  We have never been on an actual holiday so I am not sure if your wait would be longer.


----------



## gschmerl

This happened to me when trying to make a reservation at a local restaurant at home. They were closed for a private party which might be the case for Mythos that day. I would try calling again or email them.


----------



## Metro West

Moving to the food sticky.


----------



## HoosierJoy

These are the restaurants we have ressies for next week. Travelers are my DH, me ( both 45), DD (20), DS (16)
Bob Marley
Mythos
NBA City
Margaritaville
Pat O'Briens
Hard Rock Cafe

We all picked a restaurant we wanted to try and we agreed on adding Mythos and Hard Rock. Any suggestions?


----------



## patster734

HoosierJoy said:


> These are the restaurants we have ressies for next week. Travelers are my DH, me ( both 45), DD (20), DS (16)
> Bob Marley
> Mythos
> NBA City
> Margaritaville
> Pat O'Briens
> Hard Rock Cafe
> 
> We all picked a restaurant we wanted to try and we agreed on adding Mythos and Hard Rock. Any suggestions?



Are your choices for both lunch and dinner, or just dinner?

We were impressed with Latin Quarter when we were there a few years ago.  You should try adding it to your list if possible.  As for your list, I haven't eaten at either Bob Marley of Pat O'Briens so I can't comment on those two restaurants, but your other choices are fine.

Finnegan's at USF is also a good choice for lunch.


----------



## HoosierJoy

Hard Rock is the only lunch. Thanks for your input. I wonder if we are missing out by not eating at The Kitchen since we are staying at HRH. What about restaurants at the other on site resorts. I didn't really. Think about them but. Y hubby LOVES Italian food so I wondered about the restaurant at Portofino. Hmm?


----------



## englishrose47

HoosierJoy said:


> These are the restaurants we have ressies for next week. Travelers are my DH, me ( both 45), DD (20), DS (16)
> Bob Marley
> Mythos
> NBA City
> Margaritaville
> Pat O'Briens
> Hard Rock Cafe
> 
> We all picked a restaurant we wanted to try and we agreed on adding Mythos and Hard Rock. Any suggestions?



Can't comment on Biob Marleys, Pat O'Briens or Hard Rock, but LOVED Mythos , NBA City and Marguerittaville . NBA City Garbage Cans in restrooms are really neat !!!


----------



## glocon

We really liked The Kitchen both times that we ate there. My son and his friend (both 16) chose to eat there and loved it. One evening while we were at The Kitchen for supper, there was a roaming magician who did slight of hand tricks at each table (for tips). It was super cool and I would not skip it, especially as you are staying at the HRH. The other restaurants on your list (except for Mythos which I would not miss) are chains that you could find anywhere, The Kitchen is unique to HRH. I would say do the things unique to UO that you cannot find elsewhere.


----------



## lschism

I have an ultra picky teen who would probably prefer chicken strips or kids pizza to many of the entrees I have seen listed at park restaurants. Does anyone know if they will let her order off of the kids menu? Both parents will be ordering adult meals and we do have a 9 year old that will be ordering off of the kids menu. thanks


----------



## goofyfigment

If it's a counter service place they don't care


----------



## lschism

goofyfigment said:


> If it's a counter service place they don't care



What about the sit down places like Mythos....looking at the menu about all she will want is kids chicken or pizza


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm not sure, my daughter (she was 15) refused to eat there because she didn't like the menu. I know they let her at margaritaville.


----------



## Mary Diehl

Could you suggest some of the good places to eat.  We want to try Bubba Gumps and Three Broomsticks.  We've never eaten at these places and hope they're o.k.  Any other suggestions for in the parks or the hotels themselves.  Thanks


----------



## rowan555

Is the kids' menu significantly cheaper?  And is it just up to age 9, or 12?  I have a 12 year old and she's able to eat the kids menu items at most places around here, but I figure at the parks, they consider kids to be up to age 9 since that's how the tickets work...


----------



## Port Mom

It actually depends on how much you want to spend, and if you want a quick meal or a leisurely dinner. We have been to US and IOA many times, and my favorites are:

Dinner.....
Emerils on City Walk (for a pricey dinner)
Emerils Tchop Chop in the Royal Pacific Hotel (again, a bit pricy)
Hard Rock Hotel (City Walk)
Mythos (IOA)

Lunch.......
Three Broomsticks (IOA)
Mels Diner (US)
Lombards Landing (US).....not everyone likes, but their blackened salmon is great

The food court in the Simpsons area opened after we left, so I don't have a point of view.
Hope this helps


----------



## schumigirl

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315

Have a read through this thread.....it has loads of useful info


----------



## schumigirl

My son.....on the odd occasion he wasn`t too hungry has ordered kids meals at sit down places..........he`s 19 

We did offer to pay adult prices but we never have. 

2 years ago we were in Tchoup Chop think he just asked for teriyaki chicken or something like that off the kids menu and it was fine for him to do that.


----------



## lschism

schumigirl said:


> My son.....on the odd occasion he wasn`t too hungry has ordered kids meals at sit down places..........he`s 19
> 
> We did offer to pay adult prices but we never have.
> 
> 2 years ago we were in Tchoup Chop think he just asked for teriyaki chicken or something like that off the kids menu and it was fine for him to do that.



Thanks...that is a relief!! I have also been doing my own research and called Mythos directly and they said anyone can order from the kids menu no problem. Then, I spoke to Citywalk reservations and the super nice lady, Tamara, that I spoke with said the policy varies according to the manager and offered to call the specific restaurants I wanted to know about and check with them and call me back. She called back 5 minutes later and said "no problem at any of the restaurants - no one is going to deny you food at Universal." Super impressed by that customer service.....think Universal must have some magic of its own...


----------



## schumigirl

lschism said:


> Super impressed by that customer service.....think Universal must have some magic of its own...



It certainly does have it`s own magic 

Glad they got back to you quickly and put your mind at ease....Have a great trip


----------



## Metro West

Since this is a food related thread, I'm going to move it to the food sticky.


----------



## Metro West

Again...merging this food related thread to the food sticky.


----------



## lschism

I have a bunch of free restaurant.com certificates that will basically get me half off of a $100 - $200 meal for my family of 4 at several of these places that are near Universal. Has anyone had any good/bad experiences at any of them. Although we are going to try several of the Universal offerings while we are onsite for 4 nights, we are also spending 5 nights at the HGVC near SeaWorld and thought some of these places might be nice to eat at a good discount. Thanks for any help you can give.

A Land Remembered Steakhouse
Bamboo Grille at Doubletree Hotel
Café Osceola at Rosen Shingle Creek Hotel
Cala Bella at Rosen Shingle Creek Hotel
Ciao Italia Ristorante
Elements Bar and Grill at Crowne Plaza Hotel
Everglades Restaurant at Rosen Centre Hotel
Shogun
Tropical Palms in the Four Points Sheraton


----------



## schumigirl

Ischism........Since you are staying near SeaWorld give this place a try

http://www.villageinnrestaurants.com/menu/

It`s amazing......breakfast lunch or dinner.....you won`t be disappointed, very good prices too


----------



## RMulieri

Mary Diehl said:


> Could you suggest some of the good places to eat.  We want to try Bubba Gumps and Three Broomsticks.  We've never eaten at these places and hope they're o.k.  Any other suggestions for in the parks or the hotels themselves.  Thanks


We love Mythos, Confiscos Grille ( both in IOA) .At resorts we LOVE Mama Dellas at Portofino Bay


----------



## CaliforniaAdventurer

Not sure if anyone's posted this but here's all CityWalk Orlando table service restaurants, sorted by TripAdvisor ranking. CityWalk's restaurant lineup apparently hasn't changed all that much since it opened in 1999...it will be interesting to see how they decide to compete with Disney Springs.

1. Bubba Gump #103 * * * *
2. Hard Rock Cafe #151 * * * *
3. Margaritaville #157 * * * *
4. Emeril's #273 * * * *
5. Bob Marley #309 * * * *
6. Latin Quarter #404 * * * *
7. Pat O'Brien's #455 * * * *
8. NASCAR Sports Grille #508 * * * 1/2
9. NBA City #799 * * * 1/2
10. Pastamore #919 * * *


----------



## California Mom

While on our WDW visit in first week of January, gonna take a day to visit Universal....so excited, never been there! I know that there's a lot there, so going through all the rides, shows, etc. to figure out what we want to do and not to miss. It's gonna be a long day between both parks, so gonna make the most of it. What's a good restaurant/food choice while we're there?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

I think Mythos in IOA is probably the most memorable place you could visit, not sure how the food is (although I've heard good things!) because I haven't eaten there in years, but the inside is incredible.. like you're inside a whimsical cave. At USF, Finnigan's is really good.. it's a Irish restaurant/pub that looks like it's right out of NYC. 

If you're big Harry Potter fans, The Three Broomsticks restaurant is a must. 

There are great food options in CityWalk as well.. Margaritaville and Hard Rock Cafe are my favorites.


----------



## agavegirl1

brinkofsunshine said:


> i think mythos in ioa is probably the most memorable place you could visit, not sure how the food is (although i've heard good things!) because i haven't eaten there in years, but the inside is incredible.. Like you're inside a whimsical cave. At usf, finnigan's is really good.. It's a irish restaurant/pub that looks like it's right out of nyc.
> 
> If you're big harry potter fans, the three broomsticks restaurant is a must.
> 
> There are great food options in citywalk as well.. Margaritaville and hard rock cafe are my favorites.



this exactly!


----------



## RMulieri

Mythos in IOA has some of the best food and unique atmosphere


----------



## Metro West

Moving to the food sticky.


----------



## j2thomason

Mary Diehl said:


> Could you suggest some of the good places to eat.  We want to try Bubba Gumps and Three Broomsticks.  We've never eaten at these places and hope they're o.k.  Any other suggestions for in the parks or the hotels themselves.  Thanks



Love both of these places! We were just there this week and went to both of them. I was surprised that no soft drinks are served at Three Broomsticks. 
Bubba Gumps is lots of fun, but very loud. We had a hard time hearing our friends who were sitting across the table. Our waitress was wonderful! The food is great.
Three Broomsticks is more expensive than I would expect for counter service. The food was okay. You really go more for the experience, which really wasn't that great for me. I wouldn't go again. Check....done that
I saw on the boards where everyone was raving about Mythos, so we gave it a try. My daughter said it felt like eating in a cave. We had a great waiter, the food was great, and prices weren't bad at all. In fact, our meal for three people was more expensive at Three Broomsticks than Mythos....and we  even ordered desserts at Mythos and did not at Three Broomsticks. 
We had fun eating at Krusty Burger, too. Lots of options for everyone. It's like a small food court. 
Also, if you have a NASCAR fan in the family, try the NASCAR restaurant. I'm not a fan, but my husband is. I was pleasantly surprised by this restaurant. Huge portions and great food.


----------



## mom2ee

Has anyone eaten paleo at Universal?  How did it go?

Where would you suggest I go for gluten and grain free, sugar free, dairy free?


----------



## rowan555

mom2ee said:


> Has anyone eaten paleo at Universal?  How did it go?
> 
> Where would you suggest I go for gluten and grain free, sugar free, dairy free?




I don't think it's gonna be easy!  My main plan is to get my daughter a double cheeseburger with fries and eat one of her meat patties...

You can also get cups of fruit at some locations, as well as salad.  I think I'll be living on those three options during our 4 days at Universal.

Monsters Cafe appears to have a rotisserie chicken plate with mashed potatoes and broccoli, but I'm not sure if the chicken has a sugary sauce on it - that's something I've been meaning to ask about.  If not, I may get that (and ask them to hold the potatoes).


----------



## LisaFB

DH and I are bringing the kids to WDW/UO in August 2014. This will be their first UO experience.  Our boys have severe food allergies (I already know WDW is great with allergies) how is UO?


----------



## macraven

_from what i have read on the darkside forums, they are good also.


you can get more info by contacting guest services.

they are up to date on advising you for your families food allery needs._


----------



## hydrotony

I just spent 3 days at the Universal parks with 2 people with corn allergy. Just about anything can have corn sweetener, corn starch or corn meal so we asked on everything. The workers were very eager to help, some places had 3 ring binders of ingredients, some places chefs talked to us. The info is there but you have to initiate all questions and then the right person to answer you has to be located. We had dinner at Mythos one night and the dishes were adapted for our situation where they could be. Strangely, we found out that the Butterbeer liquid portion had no corn product but the foam on top did.


----------



## LisaFB

hydrotony said:


> Strangely, we found out that the Butterbeer liquid portion had no corn product but the foam on top did.


 Do you , by any chance, happen to remember if there's dairy in it or cross contamination with any nuts?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## spacegirlbobbie

What is an absolute must for foodies?
Also what is the best bars, clubs and lounges onsite?


----------



## vleeth

Anyone know if the Louie's prices are still the same?  The pic on the sticky shows $3.89 for a slice of cheese pizza (which seems really low for a theme park) and over in Springfield the cheese pizza is $6.99.


----------



## hpriamson

LisaFB said:


> Do you , by any chance, happen to remember if there's dairy in it or cross contamination with any nuts?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Butterbeer is tree nut and peanut safe.  We were there in April, and our youngest daughter is severely allergic to both.  Don't know about dairy.

In general, we found that the restaurants in the parks were easy for finding nut-free foods.  City Walk was a different matter.  Both Pastamore and Hard Rock Cafe couldn't guarantee anything our daughter wanted to eat - chicken fingers were out, pizza was out, the entire kids buffet at Pastamore was out.  The best they could do was grill some plain, unseasoned chicken strips for her.  I have no idea if they're separately owned/managed/supplied, but I would definitely check ahead of time before going to any City Walk restaurant.


----------



## hydrotony

LisaFB said:


> Do you , by any chance, happen to remember if there's dairy in it or cross contamination with any nuts?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Sorry, we weren't concerned about those and don't know. I defer to the other poster.


----------



## macraven

_we had a thread w/question like the op's here last year.


i can't find that older thread but do remember the poster called guest services for more details regarding their children's food allergies to dine in the parks.

GS gave her the phone number to reach an employee?chef? which turned out to be helpful.

i can't find that older thread to get the number that can be called for dietary help.

which is why i suggested for the op to call guest services._


----------



## damo

vleeth said:


> Anyone know if the Louie's prices are still the same?  The pic on the sticky shows $3.89 for a slice of cheese pizza (which seems really low for a theme park) and over in Springfield the cheese pizza is $6.99.



The photo is two years old, so it is most likely a bit more expensive by now.  I read somewhere else that they are about $5.50/slice.


----------



## LisaFB

Thanks everyone!


----------



## vleeth

damo said:


> The photo is two years old, so it is most likely a bit more expensive by now.  I read somewhere else that they are about $5.50/slice.



Still quite a bargain compared to the Simpsons area.  Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

vleeth said:


> Still quite a bargain compared to the Simpsons area.  Thanks!


 Yeah...I was surprised at the cost of my meal on Sunday...even with AP discount. It was $12.44 for a Crusty burger, fries and drink. The burger was very good but I hated the cheese sauce they put on it instead of real cheese.


----------



## damo

LisaFB said:


> Do you , by any chance, happen to remember if there's dairy in it or cross contamination with any nuts?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



The butterbeer drink does contain a milk derivative(Sodium Caseinate -- same as in dole whips) The bartender at Hogs Head told me that the dairy is not in the topping but is in the actual liquid of the drink.


----------



## rowan555

Metro West said:


> Yeah...I was surprised at the cost of my meal on Sunday...even with AP discount. It was $12.44 for a Crusty burger, fries and drink. The burger was very good but I hated the cheese sauce they put on it instead of real cheese.




WOW.  That's INSANE.  Now I'm rethinking getting my daughter the meal deal one or two of our days there.


----------



## hydrotony

rowan555 said:


> WOW.  That's INSANE.  Now I'm rethinking getting my daughter the meal deal one or two of our days there.



None of the Springfield Fast Food Boulevard places are on the meal deal. The most boring and typical theme park places are.


----------



## Metro West

rowan555 said:


> WOW.  That's INSANE.  Now I'm rethinking getting my daughter the meal deal one or two of our days there.


 I would skip the meal deal and just eat where you want. Most of the portions are large enough to share and sharing is not permitted with the meal deal. Plus there are much better restaurants not associated like Thunder Falls Terrace at IOA.


----------



## spacegirlbobbie

If you had to choose one nice upscale dinner on Universal Property, what would it be?


----------



## Metro West

spacegirlbobbie said:


> If you had to choose one nice upscale dinner on Universal Property, what would it be?


 Emeril's at CityWalk.


----------



## ilanakan

Can we go to emeril's just for the banana pie?


----------



## Invisable89

Anyone have any recent info about Club Level at HRH? Or any new pictures of the food offerings?


----------



## damo

ilanakan said:


> Can we go to emeril's just for the banana pie?



The pie is yummy!  I don't see anywhere where there is a minimum!


----------



## ilanakan

damo said:
			
		

> The pie is yummy!  I don't see anywhere where there is a minimum!



Seen the photos and haaave to have some


----------



## SharkyGoddess

mom2ee said:


> Has anyone eaten paleo at Universal?  How did it go?
> 
> Where would you suggest I go for gluten and grain free, sugar free, dairy free?



It's not easy, but it can be done. IME many of the restaurants (sit down types) have been very eager to accomdate 

 Love seeing other Paleo peeps!!!


----------



## macraven

spacegirlbobbie said:


> If you had to choose one nice upscale dinner on Universal Property, what would it be?



_i prefer Tchoup Chop over Emerils_


----------



## bluejasmine

Just decided to do one day at Universal before our 7 night stay at Disney Poly.

Just made reservations at Mythos, never been very excited!  Also plan on going to 3 Broomsticks to get fish and chips and butterbeer!

Is the menu at Mythos all day or different for lunch & dinner?  Any links to a current menu at Mythos?


----------



## damo

bluejasmine said:


> Just decided to do one day at Universal before our 7 night stay at Disney Poly.
> 
> Just made reservations at Mythos, never been very excited!  Also plan on going to 3 Broomsticks to get fish and chips and butterbeer!
> 
> Is the menu at Mythos all day or different for lunch & dinner?  Any links to a current menu at Mythos?



Mythos has the same menu all day.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/Mythos Menu 5-27-2013_tcm13-28313.pdf


----------



## LisaFB

damo said:


> The butterbeer drink does contain a milk derivative(Sodium Caseinate -- same as in dole whips) The bartender at Hogs Head told me that the dairy is not in the topping but is in the actual liquid of the drink.


Stinky... thanks! I was hoping it would be safe for my older son so we could all try it.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

We will be coming back to IOA/US in November and I would like to eat at either Mythos or Three Broomsticks on our IOA day but I can't figure out how to make a dining reservation.

I went to the UniversalOrlando.com and clicked on dining. It tells about the different places you can eat but there is no link there to click on to make an actual dining reservation.

Can someone direct me in how I should go about doing that? I can make Disney dining reservation but I am clueless about US/IOA dining reservations.


----------



## gschmerl

It's a bit early to make dining reservations for November. When it gets closer to November you can make reservations for Mythos right on line at www.opentable.com


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

What about Three Broomsticks? Do you need reservations to eat there or is it walk ins?


----------



## macraven

_3 B's walk in_


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## bluejasmine

Is there a dessert menu anywhere for Mythos?

Sept 2013 Poly, 2012 Disney Fantasy, BC CL, GF CL, POR, 2011 Poly CL, CR, Poly CL, AKL, 2010 Poly CL, ASMu 2009, SSR 2008, Pop 2006, POR , Asmo 2005, Asmo 2003, offsite 2000, 1999,1989, Poly 1980, offsite 1979


----------



## bluejasmine

Hi! was wondering if anyone can tell me the price of the sangria at Mythos and if the meatloaf is big enough to share? Planned on sharing the flatbread and meatloaf with DH..


----------



## Metro West

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## damo

bluejasmine said:


> Hi! was wondering if anyone can tell me the price of the sangria at Mythos and if the meatloaf is big enough to share? Planned on sharing the flatbread and meatloaf with DH..



You can easily share those two entries.  I have no clue on the price of the sangria, though.
http://www.urbanspoon.com/rph/26/14...estaurant-wild-mushroom-meatloaf-photo?page=1


----------



## bluejasmine

Thank you Damo youve been such a help!


----------



## vleeth

Anyone know what snacks are sold at Treasure of Poseidon Snacks?


----------



## damo

vleeth said:


> Anyone know what snacks are sold at Treasure of Poseidon Snacks?



Isn't Treasures of Poseidan a gift shop?


----------



## vleeth

It may be.  It's a choice for scheduling a snack on the touring plans website.  Maybe its candy bars. lol.


----------



## GlendaO

I've made a reservation at Mythos for dinner on one of our days but it looks like I may have to do a bit of shifting. That being said, there are no other dinner times available on my dates but quite a few lunch. I'm wondering if the menu is any different at lunch than dinner.
Thanks!


----------



## Bluer101

Same menu. Some menu items change often every few months.


----------



## GlendaO

Thanks! That's what I needed to know


----------



## mom2ee

the title of the thread says it all?!?


----------



## Bluer101

Love it, enough said.


----------



## bluejasmine

Haven't been yet have lunch ressie in early Sept the menu looks very good

Sept 2013 Poly, 2012 Disney Fantasy, BC CL, GF CL, POR, 2011 Poly CL, CR, Poly CL, AKL, 2010 Poly CL, ASMu 2009, SSR 2008, Pop 2006, POR , Asmo 2005, Asmo 2003, offsite 2000, 1999,1989, Poly 1980, offsite 1979


----------



## RMulieri

Great atmosphere, Great food.


----------



## Seeker615

We enjoyed it. The food was good as well as the service. I loved the look of the place as well.


----------



## gschmerl

We LOVE Mythos. It is definitely our favorite restaurant at Universal. 
  We love the food, the atmosphere, and the service.


----------



## Brownie54

Great food, service, and atmosphere. A little pricy, but well worth it. We always plan on going at least once each trip. The only gripe I have is that it can get quite cold inside, since we are usually in shorts when dining there. I'm sure the staff is comfy with it though and it probably keeps people from staying too long.


----------



## schumigirl

Very good food at very reasonable prices.

You won`t be disappointed eating there.


----------



## glocon

Love it. Suggest the risotto of the day. Yum.


----------



## SnapesGirl

We enjoyed our lunch meal there. I had the pad thai, but I can't remember what my mom had. All I know is we both enjoyed our meals. It was a nice break from the park and the regular fast food meals. My only minor complaint was that our server would disappear for quite a while, so it turned out to be a long meal, but that's fine!


----------



## snoopboop

Love. I love Mythos. <3

The risotto of the day was excellent when I tried it, the chicken wrap is amazing, and the chocolate banana gooey cake? Heavenly!

We're going to be at the parks in just a few weeks, and I'm honestly looking forward to eating at Mythos just as much as I'm looking forward to Harry Potter!!!


----------



## bluejasmine

Why can't I find a dessert or cocktail menu for Mythos?

Sept 2013 Poly, 2012 Disney Fantasy, BC CL, GF CL, POR, 2011 Poly CL, CR, Poly CL, AKL, 2010 Poly CL, ASMu 2009, SSR 2008, Pop 2006, POR , Asmo 2005, Asmo 2003, offsite 2000, 1999,1989, Poly 1980, offsite 1979


----------



## wiigirl

RMulieri said:


> Great atmosphere, Great food.



Yup...we really enjoyed it.


----------



## keishashadow

great service & risotto is excellent, which I order now that the blueberry pork/mac 'n cheese went missing from the menu


----------



## RAPstar

Love Mythos. I usually end up getting the Pastabilities or the risotto of the day, and have yet to be disappointed. I had a bite of my friends buffalo chicken wrap and it was really good too. The service is usually great. I had a fluke last time I went, service started out horrible, but the manager and another waiter completely made up for it.


----------



## snykymom

If we go at a less busy time (early October - express passes are priced low), do we need reservations to places like Mythos or Emeril's? How far in advance do I need to book them?


----------



## damo

snykymom said:


> If we go at a less busy time (early October - express passes are priced low), do we need reservations to places like Mythos or Emeril's? How far in advance do I need to book them?



You'll probably be fine but you can book online at www.opentable.com


----------



## TLinden16

I eat at Mythos every trip.  I love it there.  The buffalo chicken wrap with cheddar cheese mashed potatoes is excellent.  It's beautiful inside the restaurant, and it's nice to look out over the park.


----------



## bluejasmine

How much is the sangria & desserts?

Sept 2013 Poly, 2012 Disney Fantasy, BC CL, GF CL, POR, 2011 Poly CL, CR, Poly CL, AKL, 2010 Poly CL, ASMu 2009, SSR 2008, Pop 2006, POR , Asmo 2005, Asmo 2003, offsite 2000, 1999,1989, Poly 1980, offsite 1979


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I've never made reservations while visiting US/IOA and we're a family of 5. It's been my experience that finding a place to eat has been a breeze.


----------



## Donna PA

Here are some cards I made using Pixiesprite templates.
Hope someone else enjoys them.
The first four are for a Bugs land.
Hopper





Flik, I made two, I couldn't decide which one I liked better


 



General Bugs Land




Mickeys Toontown


----------



## englishrose47

We had NO trouble with walk ups with a party of 10!!


----------



## wookiebeck

It was the highlight of our last trip!  Best fish tacos EVER.  Also, I feel that it was the best value overall.  The quality was there, the cost was decent and the location is great.  Only regret is doing it only once in our 4 days.


----------



## palmtreegirl

We ate there once and had burgers, it was delicious.


----------



## kingken

booked again as a great place with quality food service and ecor, the steak is superb


----------



## GDL

Please tell me about Bubba Gump dining.

1.  Are the portions large, because the prices are!

2.  What are your favorite entrees? 

3.  Is the chilly shrimp the same thing as Bone Fish Grill's bang bang shrimp?

I can get a $100 worth of gift cards for $80 through Costco, but not real sure if I want to eat there.  Give me the good and the bad.  Thanks.


----------



## Cinderella822

On my last trip in 2009, I ate at Latin Quarter and really enjoyed it.  I was looking over the restaurants at Citywalk for my upcoming trip and I don't see it listed there anymore. Is it still there?  If not, what replaced it?


----------



## Metro West

Cinderella822 said:


> On my last trip in 2009, I ate at Latin Quarter and really enjoyed it.  I was looking over the restaurants at Citywalk for my upcoming trip and I don't see it listed there anymore. Is it still there?  If not, what replaced it?


 The restaurant is reportedly closed...they are supposed to be changing the restaurant to a more Mexican format...whatever that means. I got this off of Screamscape so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Cinderella822

Okay, thanks.  I guess I'll just see if it's open in November when I go.  Plenty of other places to eat anyway.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

GDL said:


> Please tell me about Bubba Gump dining.
> 
> 1.  Are the portions large, because the prices are!
> 
> 2.  What are your favorite entrees?
> 
> 3.  Is the chilly shrimp the same thing as Bone Fish Grill's bang bang shrimp?
> 
> I can get a $100 worth of gift cards for $80 through Costco, but not real sure if I want to eat there.  Give me the good and the bad.  Thanks.



If you love shrimp, this place is great! I usually order the I'm Stuffed Shrimp, which is not only delicious but usually leaves me feeling... stuffed! I would describe Bubba Gumps as an upbeat, less serious version of Red Lobster. 

The desserts are _huge_ compared to the prices, as well. And delicious. 

I've never been disappointed by Bubba Gump Shrimp Company, and always manage to eat there once every trip I go.


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> The restaurant is reportedly closed...they are supposed to be changing the restaurant to a more Mexican format...whatever that means. I got this off of Screamscape so take it with a grain of salt.



I heard it was being called Don Quixote's.

Also, Pastamore Marketplace is being replaced by a woodfire pizza place.  Perhaps even called "Woodfire Pizza".


----------



## atricks

Latin Quarter is closed (being renovated and changed), not sure how long that will take, so is Pastamore.   Other things heard is that Starbucks is going to move downstairs, and endangered species store is going, and a Ben & Jerry's will be added.   

That leaves the old Starbucks location open (along with the upper floor of that building thats currently storage) for something else new that will probably be announced for next year.

   In short CityWalk will probably get a lot of refreshing and updates before Disney springs opens.  I think the CityWalk plans may be announced at the end of the year, and they will likely be fairly big.  At the rate they are going many parts of the entire resort will likely be unrecognizable from today in 5 or 6 years.


----------



## natebenma

Kogo Shuko said:


> If you love shrimp, this place is great! I usually order the I'm Stuffed Shrimp, which is not only delicious but usually leaves me feeling... stuffed! I would describe Bubba Gumps as an upbeat, less serious version of Red Lobster.
> 
> The desserts are _huge_ compared to the prices, as well. And delicious.
> 
> I've never been disappointed by Bubba Gump Shrimp Company, and always manage to eat there once every trip I go.



@ GDL, the original poster

We ate at Bubba Gump's in 2011 and returned for a meal during our trip a couple of weeks ago.

We found portions to be huge!  I didn't finish my meal (Boat Trash) which is very unusual for me.

One son ordered 2 appetizers for his meal:

Clam Chowder, $5.99





Shrimp Tempura, $9.95





My other son ordered Shrimper's Heaven, $21.49





I ordered "Boat Trash" or "Bucket of Trash", $20.99





My husband ordered the same thing he did last time, Shrimp New Orleans, $17.99.  It is fantastic! 





We ended the meal with the Chocolate Chip Cookie Sundae, $8.99


----------



## Metro West

Cinderella822 said:


> Okay, thanks.  I guess I'll just see if it's open in November when I go.  Plenty of other places to eat anyway.


----------



## LoriAnne1

What are some suggestions for eating at IoA and US and Citiwalk?  We have done Margsritaville... Looking for other suggestions... Thanks y'all..


----------



## damo

atricks said:


> Latin Quarter is closed (being renovated and changed), not sure how long that will take, so is Pastamore.   Other things heard is that Starbucks is going to move downstairs, and endangered species store is going, and a Ben & Jerry's will be added.
> 
> That leaves the old Starbucks location open (along with the upper floor of that building thats currently storage) for something else new that will probably be announced for next year.
> 
> In short CityWalk will probably get a lot of refreshing and updates before Disney springs opens.  I think the CityWalk plans may be announced at the end of the year, and they will likely be fairly big.  At the rate they are going many parts of the entire resort will likely be unrecognizable from today in 5 or 6 years.



Just the Pastamore Marketplace is being renovated.  The main restaurant is still open.



LoriAnne1 said:


> What are some suggestions for eating at IoA and US and Citiwalk?  We have done Margsritaville... Looking for other suggestions... Thanks y'all..



Check out the polls in the first post.


----------



## englishrose47

Bubba Gumps food looks great, we ordered similar meals last year and they were all very good especially the hushpuppies !!!!


----------



## MomofCKJ

DH and I will be at Portofino Bay in November for 3 nights. No rental car, probably just a day at a park, it's really a getaway without kids to relax by the pools.  

We have never been here before. If you could recommend 3 places to eat dinner either at the hotels or Citywalk what would you suggest? I'd like one nice place to have our anniversary dinner (our anniversary is the following week but this is when we could go), one casual place (I'm more the foodie, DH is more the casual food guy) and maybe one in between.  Pretty much like everything from burgers to sushi to Italian to seafood.

Thanks!

Allyson


----------



## macraven

MomofCKJ said:


> DH and I will be at Portofino Bay in November for 3 nights. No rental car, probably just a day at a park, it's really a getaway without kids to relax by the pools.
> 
> We have never been here before. If you could recommend 3 places to eat dinner either at the hotels or Citywalk what would you suggest? I'd like one nice place to have our anniversary dinner (our anniversary is the following week but this is when we could go), one casual place (I'm more the foodie, DH is more the casual food guy) and maybe one in between.  Pretty much like everything from burgers to sushi to Italian to seafood.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Allyson



_check this sticky:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


if you like sushi, go to rph when the sushi bar is open.
believe it begins either at 4 or 5:00 daily.


you do have very good restaurants onsite at pbh.

_


----------



## JessicaR

I would eat at Mama Della at Portofino, or Emeril's at CityWalk for the anniversary dinner. Make sure you tell them too. 

The Sushi at RPR is really good, it's in the lounge and very casual.

If you can, have a meal at Mythos inside IOA.

Your husband would probably like Jakes at Royal Pacific and there is plenty for you to choose from.

One more, The Kitchen, at Hard Rock usually has a great menu and different specials. They make a terrific steak! Their breakfast buffet is also awesome. 

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

I was clicking through looking at menus in the first post and when I clicked on the menu for Bob Marley's/Citywalk the link said the page was no longer there. So if the menu is gone I assume the restaurant is also closed.


----------



## damo

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> I was clicking through looking at menus in the first post and when I clicked on the menu for Bob Marley's/Citywalk the link said the page was no longer there. So if the menu is gone I assume the restaurant is also closed.



They just changed the link.   I fixed it.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/menu_bob_marley_tcm13-23007.pdf


----------



## snoopboop

Just returned from a weekend at Uni! We had great experiences everywhere we ate. One member of our group is gluten-free, and she was pleasantly surprised by the options she had at every Universal restaurant that we visited! 

I was bummed, however, to find that Mythos has taken the BBQ chicken wrap off of the menu. I'd been looking forward to that for MONTHS. I had some sort of flatbread, if I recall correctly, and it was tasty, but it wasn't nearly as good as that wrap. Boo!!!!!


----------



## macraven

snoopboop said:


> Just returned from a weekend at Uni! We had great experiences everywhere we ate. One member of our group is gluten-free, and she was pleasantly surprised by the options she had at every Universal restaurant that we visited!
> 
> I was bummed, however, to find that Mythos has taken the BBQ chicken wrap off of the menu. I'd been looking forward to that for MONTHS. I had some sort of flatbread, if I recall correctly, and it was tasty, but it wasn't nearly as good as that wrap. Boo!!!!!



_that is the one thing i don't like about Mythos.

they change their menus on different occassions.

i don't care when they add new things, but i dread it when they remove some of my favorite stand by items._


----------



## Minnie824

We've decided to take a Universal trip over spring break next year.  DH, myself, DD12 & DD9.  We go to Disney every year and have spent one day at universal in the past, but this is our first time actually just being at Universal resort.  We love trying new restaurants at Disney and need some suggestions for good restaurants here.  We'll need at least one nice table service every day as well as some counter service that aren't just typical bad fast food.  Anyone have any good suggestions for us?  Thanks.


----------



## damo

Minnie824 said:


> We've decided to take a Universal trip over spring break next year.  DH, myself, DD12 & DD9.  We go to Disney every year and have spent one day at universal in the past, but this is our first time actually just being at Universal resort.  We love trying new restaurants at Disney and need some suggestions for good restaurants here.  We'll need at least one nice table service every day as well as some counter service that aren't just typical bad fast food.  Anyone have any good suggestions for us?  Thanks.



Here's a sticky for you ... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Got a very strange question. My wife and I are thinking about going to Margaritaville at Universal City Walk in October when we visit the Universal/IOA parks. My strange question is this. Has anyone had a "Cheeseburger in paradise" from the place. If so, Can you tell me if its yellow American cheese or white American cheese that they use on their burgers? Thanks in advance


----------



## schumigirl

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Got a very strange question. My wife and I are thinking about going to Margaritaville at Universal City Walk in October when we visit the Universal/IOA parks. My strange question is this. Has anyone had a "Cheeseburger in paradise" from the place. If so, Can you tell me if its yellow American cheese or white American cheese that they use on their burgers? Thanks in advance



I`m almost positive it`s yellow.....but DH always asks for pepper jack or Swiss cheese on his burger in Margaritaville, so not had the regular cheese for a while.

I just had a look at our food pics and they are all jack/Swiss cheese on the pics we have, so can`t be certain.


----------



## IowaTater

When I had it in Vegas, it was yellow American.

HTH


----------



## damo

Eaglefan9727 said:


> Got a very strange question. My wife and I are thinking about going to Margaritaville at Universal City Walk in October when we visit the Universal/IOA parks. My strange question is this. Has anyone had a "Cheeseburger in paradise" from the place. If so, Can you tell me if its yellow American cheese or white American cheese that they use on their burgers? Thanks in advance



Here's a photo from the food porn thread...looks yellow to me


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Thanks for the help on my question. Im glad its yellow, Because I cant stand white American cheese on my burgers


----------



## goofyfigment

Had one in new Orleans last night and it was yellow cheese.


----------



## jlines

Does anyone know if the corn on the rib platter can be substituted at 3B?  I would love to eat it but due to dental work no longer can.

How about the rib platter at TFT?  Do you get a choice of sides or does it automatically come with corn?


----------



## Magnetgirl25

Hi All,
Quick question if you purchase the all day dining plan at either Universal or IOA I understand that you are limited to three restaurants at each park.  However, my question is, are you limited to certain items on those menus as well?  For those of you that have purchased this plan in the past did you feel that it was worth the money?  It seems like a good deal but just curious.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## disneyandme

How is the pizza at Universal? Which location is best? If the pizza is not very good, then where do you recommend for the standard cheese burger and fries?


----------



## macraven

_i like Louie's_


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> _i like Louie's_



Yep.  Inside the parks, Louie's is best.  For even better pizza, there is Sal's located at the onsite hotel Portofino Bay Hotel.


----------



## 2princesses3princes

We are going to WDW/US Nov. 17-22. (week before Thanksgiving week)
We will be at IOA/US on Sunday, Wed. and Friday

how necessary are reservations?  Can we just "wing" it and decide as we go or will we risk not be able to get in.  

We really don't have our hearts set on any one particular spot and after the structure of Disney dining the other days, it may be nice to take it easier at US/IOA.

thanks


----------



## tchrchgo

You should be fine that week.


----------



## GlendaO

Sorry, I can't seem to find this with Search but it's probably been asked before. 

We're staying on site, room only, and I'm thinking of trying to get a reservation at Three Broomsticks one morning. We are NOT breakfast people but my kids would like to try the English breakfast. Since DH will sleep in at least one morning, it would just be the three of us. If I can get a reservation, is it frowned upon to split a meal? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bumbershoot

It's still a counter service for breakfast, so I don't think they care what you order.

And I don't think it's been so busy during normal times of the year that you NEED a reservation.  Just head over there and ask the Team Member if they have room.  We've seen the TMs out with breakfast menus, trying to get people to come in on most of our visits.

FYI they switch over to lunch at 10:30 (beneficial for us as breakfast offers very little for us), so get there on the early side!


----------



## GlendaO

Thanks! That should work out perfectly


----------



## macraven

GlendaO said:


> Sorry, I can't seem to find this with Search but it's probably been asked before.
> 
> We're staying on site, room only, and I'm thinking of trying to get a reservation at Three Broomsticks one morning. We are NOT breakfast people but my kids would like to try the English breakfast. Since DH will sleep in at least one morning, it would just be the three of us. If I can get a reservation, is it frowned upon to split a meal?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



_looking at your siggie and trip period, you should have no issues to do a walk up for breakfast.
talk to the TM with the clipboard outside the entrance of the 3 B's.
they will let you in when tables are available.

for me, lunch/dinner was tastier than breakfast._


----------



## GlendaO

Thanks. I won't worry about a reservation then. We plan on doing early entry at least a couple of times so I'll just wait and see. I honestly don't think they will really like the English breakfast. But, they want to try it ;-)


----------



## foxxxy83

Firstly, you can't make reservations for 3 Broomsticks unless you know something the rest of us don't. Secondly, English breakfasts are AMAZING if they're made by English people. It's when the Americans start trying to make English food it goes wrong (no offence to anyone but if you want Chinese food, get a Chinese person to make it, if you want English food, get someone English to make it etc. Makes sense don't you think??) Going off the amount of people saying the Cottage/Shepherd's Pie (often confused as being the same thing when they're not at all!) is terrible with an orange looking meat shows that they haven't got an English person working there!!


----------



## GlendaO

foxxxy83 said:


> Firstly, you can't make reservations for 3 Broomsticks unless you know something the rest of us don't. Secondly, English breakfasts are AMAZING if they're made by English people. It's when the Americans start trying to make English food it goes wrong (no offence to anyone but if you want Chinese food, get a Chinese person to make it, if you want English food, get someone English to make it etc. Makes sense don't you think??) Going off the amount of people saying the Cottage/Shepherd's Pie (often confused as being the same thing when they're not at all!) is terrible with an orange looking meat shows that they haven't got an English person working there!!



No reservations at Three Broomsticks for lunch or dinner. Breakfast is a different story. USF sells a Harry Potter package that includes breakfast at the Three Broomsticks. Once you book the package, you are then directed to the page to book your time. 

You can sometimes have breakfast there as a walk up though, particularly if you're going off season.


----------



## goofyfigment

GlendaO said:
			
		

> No reservations at Three Broomsticks for lunch or dinner. Breakfast is a different story. USF sells a Harry Potter package that includes breakfast at the Three Broomsticks. Once you book the package, you are then directed to the page to book your time.
> 
> You can sometimes have breakfast there as a walk up though, particularly if you're going off season.



We did a walk up for breakfast on Sunday with no issues, I was not impressed with the food at all


----------



## hulldisneyfan88

We are looking for places to have breakfast in both Universal parks. I have heard that three broomsticks is only available if you stay on-site. We are staying at Disney, Is it a definite no-go for breakfast at 3 B's.


----------



## Siriusblack

We just got back last week, and never needed a reservation at any of the restaurants. I made one for Emerils at Citywalk on Opentable, and when we arrived it was practically empty. We eat kind of early, though. You will probably be fine, but can make them if you would feel better.


----------



## goofyfigment

I ate there Sunday, yes I was staying onsite but no one asked if I was. Its counter service, just walked up to counter and ordered


----------



## Metro West

Since this is food related, it belongs in the food sticky.


----------



## ixmnrs

I thought it was a big thing when I booked, to have the included 3B breakfast but in reality, the morning of our breakfast, DS didn't want to get up so I went only with DD. They checked for a reservation, but there were only 4 names on the list. Asked if I can use the unused vouchers another day, they said they can change it at the front but I probably could have walked in any other time and redeemed the vouchers for the breakfast. As the other poster mentioned, it is just a counter service location, I'm sure you can just walk in and order also without reservation. This was during the Labour Day Weekend so the park was busy, but the restaurant wasn't. Maybe during very busy periods, walking in might be difficult, but I didn't get the impression that it was busy at all. Pretty basic food, nothing too special.


----------



## GlendaO

goofyfigment said:


> We did a walk up for breakfast on Sunday with no issues, I was not impressed with the food at all



Mind if I ask what you ate?


----------



## Metro West

GlendaO said:


> Mind if I ask what you ate?


 I think they were referred to Three Broomsticks.


----------



## GlendaO

Metro West said:


> I think they were referred to Three Broomsticks.



I thought so.  Wondering what specific breakfast food they did not recommend.


----------



## goofyfigment

GlendaO said:
			
		

> I thought so.  Wondering what specific breakfast food they did not recommend.



Yeah it was 3 broomsticks. The food was nothing special


----------



## goofyfigment

GlendaO said:
			
		

> I thought so.  Wondering what specific breakfast food they did not recommend.



I just had the American breakfast platter. It wasn't bad but just not something I'd make a special trip to get or wait a long time for either


----------



## damo

We've had the American breakfast as well.  It is just normal breakfast fare.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> We've had the American breakfast as well.  It is just normal breakfast fare.



Didn't eat breakfast, but if I did I would try the ENGLISH breakfast, of course not everyone likes black pudding , but that and the fried tomato grabbed my attention !!!!


----------



## GlendaO

I think if we go I think it would definitely be for the English breakfast. My kids have never had the black pudding and the idea of eating beans for breakfast amuses them ;-)


----------



## schumigirl

We have never eaten breakfast in the 3B`s but our friends did and tried the English breakfast, they do like Black pudding and beans for breakfast  Not for us though!!!

However they thought it was disgusting and bore no resemblance to what it should taste like.

Considering how stringently JK Rowling takes control and oversaw everything to such a degree, they were surprised she ever signed off on what was on offer as an English Breakfast.  

I would have the American choice if we ever decided to eat there for breakfast


----------



## wendyt_ca

We have eaten there once. We were staying offsite and just walked up. I had the pancake breakfast and loved it. But I'm a picky eater and like simple foods. I would not eat the rest of the options. But I'm looking forward to getting the pancake breakfast next month!


----------



## Metro West

wendyt_ca said:


> We have eaten there once. We were staying offsite and just walked up. I had the pancake breakfast and loved it. But I'm a picky eater and like simple foods. I would not eat the rest of the options. But I'm looking forward to getting the pancake breakfast next month!


 Nothing wrong with pancakes...love em!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Nothing wrong with pancakes...love em!



 

mmmmmm........I love pancakes coated with maple syrup.....yum!!!


----------



## Tinachichi

I read about the button we can get from guest services and that is great.  It will add to her special day.  I was wondering if there are any restaurants that will make a fuss for a birthday girl.  Either lunch or dinner.  I wouldn't mind paying extra for a cake but just don't know which places do that kind of thing in the two parks.  Anyone know where is the best place to celebrate sweet sixteen.


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to merge this into the food sticky. You will probably get more suggestions.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm curious about Churrascaria now that it has had time to settle in. It certainly looks appealing but I see some negative reviews from earlier in the year.  'Ohana seems to have some of the same issues.

If these are out, can anyone recommend a good restaurant of this type in the area?


----------



## Seeker615

Anybody have any good suggestions for a reasonable breakfast at Universal?

We will be staying at Royal Pacific.

We have reservations at Three Broomsticks one morning but need ideas for rest of the time we are there. I don't want to spend an arm and a leg on breakfast.


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to this thread into the food sticky.


----------



## sarahsg2

Hi everyone.

I'm new to the DisBoards so sorry if this is already a thread somewhere.

I'm going to Disney and Universal at the end of January 2014 and we already have a few ideas of where to eat in Disney, but not in Universal Studios.

I can't seem to find many places there. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## goofyfigment

Not in the studios but bubba gumps and margaritaville in city walk are my go to places


----------



## RMulieri

Our favorites ::Mythos at Islands of Adventure
                     Confiscos grille at Islands of Adventure
                     Mama Dellas at Portofino Bay resort


----------



## sarahsg2

goofyfigment said:


> Not in the studios but bubba gumps and margaritaville in city walk are my go to places



I'm not a seafood lover so might have to give the Bubba Gumps a miss but the Margaritaville sounds amazing. Just had a quick look at the menu and looks very nice. Are the prices reasonable?


----------



## Debkearsch

We've not been Ina few years, but we always try to make a stop at Hard Rock. Their Mac and cheese is excellent, service is good, prices aren't any higher than anywhere else. We also like Bubba Gumps and Margaritaville.


----------



## lizabean

in islands mythos cant be beat your inside a cave prices around $18.food is great.


----------



## Metro West

Planogirl said:


> I'm curious about Churrascaria now that it has had time to settle in. It certainly looks appealing but I see some negative reviews from earlier in the year.  'Ohana seems to have some of the same issues.
> 
> If these are out, can anyone recommend a good restaurant of this type in the area?


 There's a Churrascaria place on South Kirkman Road...I drive past it every day going to work. I can't remember the name of it and I've never been there but it's there. It's just past the intersection of Kirkman and I Drive on the right past the Mobil station. I think it's a new place.


----------



## englishrose47

Seeker615 said:


> Anybody have any good suggestions for a reasonable breakfast at Universal?
> 
> We will be staying at Royal Pacific.
> 
> We have reservations at Three Broomsticks one morning but need ideas for rest of the time we are there. I don't want to spend an arm and a leg on breakfast.





Royal Pacific has a continental Breakfast at Orchids, as I recall it is a juic a pastry/danish and a juice . Also Pastamore Market in City Walk has breakfast.


----------



## patster734

sarahsg2 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the DisBoards so sorry if this is already a thread somewhere.
> 
> I'm going to Disney and Universal at the end of January 2014 and we already have a few ideas of where to eat in Disney, but not in Universal Studios.
> 
> I can't seem to find many places there. Anybody have any suggestions?



As other have mentioned, Citywalk has some good dinner options.  I prefer Margaritaville for the atmosphere and drinks.  Food is reasonably price too.  Two other choices are Hard Rock Cafe (but haven't eaten there on the past couple of trips) and Nascar Cafe (ate there on the last trip and enjoyed it).  

https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/CityWalk-Restaurants.aspx

I've seen some people mention Mythos at IOA, and I really like Mythos too, but I expect that Mythos will be closing early (4pm possibly) in the second half of January.  So Mythos might be a better lunch option when visiting IOA instead of dinner.


----------



## mrsLB

sarahsg2 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the DisBoards so sorry if this is already a thread somewhere.
> 
> I'm going to Disney and Universal at the end of January 2014 and we already have a few ideas of where to eat in Disney, but not in Universal Studios.
> 
> I can't seem to find many places there. Anybody have any suggestions?



Hi Sarah 

Hard rock cafe was one of the best places me and rick had dinner while we were there. the staff are amazing and loved the fact that we had no money left after the meal to give an actual tip worth there service so we gave them a pack of chewits  so we should defo eat there again.


----------



## sarahsg2

mrsLB said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Hard rock cafe was one of the best places me and rick had dinner while we were there. the staff are amazing and loved the fact that we had no money left after the meal to give an actual tip worth there service so we gave them a pack of chewits  so we should defo eat there again.



Yes definitely sounds great


----------



## sarahsg2

mrsLB said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Hard rock cafe was one of the best places me and rick had dinner while we were there. the staff are amazing and loved the fact that we had no money left after the meal to give an actual tip worth there service so we gave them a pack of chewits  so we should defo eat there again.



I need to post two more messages so that I can PM that person about the reservation!!


----------



## CattailGal

Anyone have dinner ideas outside US/IOA?  What non park things do you do in the Universal area in the evenings?  Staying at RPH, two kids 12 & 14 and extended family (adults).

tia,

KC


----------



## 2girlsmom

Citywalk has tons of great options, we are particularly fond of Margaritaville, Bubba Gumps, Nascar Cafe. If you are wanting to go someplace completely offsite, though, there are TONS of options reasonably close by, on International Drive.


----------



## snoopboop

In CityWalk, my favorites are Bubba Gump and Margaritaville.

A mile or two from the parks is Hash House a Go-Go.... AMAZING food in HUGE portions. I definitely recommend a trip there if you are looking to leave the resort!!


----------



## patster734

There's a sticky above, created my Damo, that has the menus for all restaurants located at Universal (inside the parks, inside Citywalk, and at the onsite hotels).

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315

My favorite Citywalk restaurants would be Margaritaville, Hard Rock Cafe, and Nascar Cafe.  I also liked Latin Quarter, but it's closed and being changed into another restaurant.  

And as you're staying at RPR, I also suggest Jake's American Bar and Restaurant, which has good food.

As for non-park things to do in the evening, Citywalk has a multiple screen movie theater, miniature golf, and The Blue Man Group.  There's also a Citywalk stage that may have musicians on certain nights.  Also, over at PBH, there's Musica della Notte (Music of the Night) each night at sunset which has several singers singing from a balconey over the main harbor.


----------



## Herbie

Call Flippers Pizza,  (try the bacon double cheeseburger one) and have it delivered to the hotel.....relax and enjoy!


----------



## Herbie

If you have a car, try Ginza on Colonial rd in downtown Orlando.  its about 20 min away.   Its Japanese hibachi and sushi. The food and service are excellent, and much cheaper as it is out of the tourist zone.


----------



## snykymom

I know that I probably asked this, but I can't find my post and I have a mind like a sharp steel sieve . . . 

Other than Mythos and 3B, where do you eat in the parks (specifically Studios)? We're foodies - we are going to V&A over at the Motherland - and I want to make sure that we get at least decent park food!

Thanks.


----------



## Metro West

snykymom said:


> I know that I probably asked this, but I can't find my post and I have a mind like a sharp steel sieve . . .
> 
> Other than Mythos and 3B, where do you eat in the parks (specifically Studios)? We're foodies - we are going to V&A over at the Motherland - and I want to make sure that we get at least decent park food!
> 
> Thanks.


 My two favorite restaurants at the Studios are Louie's for counter service and Finnegan's for table service.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hi all

We've been to Universal several times and never had any problems with getting in to the City walk restaurants. But this year we are spending three nights at the Portofino bay hotel from 27th Dec and as I know this is a particularly busy time of year, I wondered whether it was possible to make dining reservations at the Citywalk restaurants?  I'm particularly thinking of Bubba Gumps, Margarittaville and Hard Rock Café.

If so, how do you do it and how far in advance can it be done?

Many thanks for any help


----------



## damo

Dining reservations can be made at www.opentable.com for most sit down restaurants.  I think Bubba Gump's is the exception and there may be one other.  Bubba Gump's doesn't take reservations.

You can check to see if you can book now but there seems to be a variance between restaurants as to how far in advance you can book.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

damo said:


> Dining reservations can be made at www.opentable.com for most sit down restaurants.  I think Bubba Gump's is the exception and there may be one other.  Bubba Gump's doesn't take reservations.
> 
> You can check to see if you can book now but there seems to be a variance between restaurants as to how far in advance you can book.



thanks Damo - that's a great help


----------



## snykymom

Metro West said:


> My two favorite restaurants at the Studios are Louie's for counter service and Finnegan's for table service.


Thanks! And now for the corollary - any places in the parks (both of them) that we should _avoid_?


----------



## foxxxy83

Hey guys! This is going to be my first Florida trip and Mel's Diner looks awesome.. is it as good as it looks?? Also, we going 8 Oct and was just wondering best time to eat there?? I know Oct is a quiet time for the parks but I just wondered if there was a "best time" to eat. We from UK and generally eat either earlier or later than the lunch/dinner times most people do (e.g lunch at 2pm, dinner at 10pm etc). Also, my son is a MASSIVE HP fan (like most 6 yr old boys! Lol!) so wondered when quietest time to eat lunch or dinner at 3 Broomsticks in IOA was?? Thanks!


----------



## damo

snykymom said:


> Thanks! And now for the corollary - any places in the parks (both of them) that we should _avoid_?





foxxxy83 said:


> Hey guys! This is going to be my first Florida trip and Mel's Diner looks awesome.. is it as good as it looks?? Also, we going 8 Oct and was just wondering best time to eat there?? I know Oct is a quiet time for the parks but I just wondered if there was a "best time" to eat. We from UK and generally eat either earlier or later than the lunch/dinner times most people do (e.g lunch at 2pm, dinner at 10pm etc). Also, my son is a MASSIVE HP fan (like most 6 yr old boys! Lol!) so wondered when quietest time to eat lunch or dinner at 3 Broomsticks in IOA was?? Thanks!



These two posts go together.  I would avoid Mel's Diner.  The burgers are just substandard, in my opinion.  

Eating lunch at 2 would probably work fine at 3 Broomsticks.  It won't be open really late.  I'd just avoid the 11:30-1:30 time.  However,  just take a peek in to check the lines.  It may not be busy at all.


----------



## Bluer101

I second what damo said, Mel's is just ok and there is better places to eat. For a few dollars more per person you can do a nice sitdown.


----------



## jimpossible87

disneyandme said:


> How is the pizza at Universal? Which location is best? If the pizza is not very good, then where do you recommend for the standard cheese burger and fries?



first of all Im really enjoying reading through this thread

I just wanted to mention to anyone staying on property at UO that the Sals market at Portofinobay has some really delicious pizza. even when we stay at the other resorts instead of Portofino we always take a ride over one night  catch the opera singers outside and get pizza at Sals. The people that wor there have been there for years and they are all the friendliest and nicest people I come across at Uni. I reccommend giving it a try if youre there for an extended vaca and have the leisure time.


----------



## cruisinpan567

We are planning on a trip late August 2014. What are the restaurants you would recommend for our trip? Type of foods and price please.

Thanks


----------



## aaarcher86

How do people feel about Mythos?  The atmosphere looks really cool!


----------



## damo

cruisinpan567 said:


> We are planning on a trip late August 2014. What are the restaurants you would recommend for our trip? Type of foods and price please.
> 
> Thanks



There are menus on the first page as well as links to surveys done by people on this board as to their recommendations.



aaarcher86 said:


> How do people feel about Mythos?  The atmosphere looks really cool!



Mythos is wonderful!!!


----------



## schumigirl

aaarcher86 said:


> How do people feel about Mythos?  The atmosphere looks really cool!



We ate at Mythos yesterday and everything was just perfect........food was excellent and service was as usual amazing.

We hadn`t eaten here last couple of visits but we`ll go back before we leave this time.......well worth a visit


----------



## Brownie54

aaarcher86 said:


> How do people feel about Mythos?  The atmosphere looks really cool!



Mythos is simply the best!  Just keep in mind that they keep it pretty cool inside. Gets downright cold if your wearing shorts.


----------



## patster734

aaarcher86 said:


> How do people feel about Mythos?  The atmosphere looks really cool!



Mythos is a must do on every trip.  But be aware of when you plan to eat there because in the off-season, Mythos typically closes around 4pm.


----------



## patster734

Brownie54 said:


> Mythos is simply the best!  Just keep in mind that they keep it pretty cool inside. Gets downright cold if your wearing shorts.





Or if you're drenched from the water rides! (done that on a few occassions!)


----------



## aaarcher86

Sounds awesome! We are going early Feb so I snagged a reservation for lunch @ 1:00p!


----------



## englishrose47

Loved Mythos last year when we went !!!


----------



## vinotinto

aaarcher86 said:


> Sounds awesome! We are going early Feb so I snagged a reservation for lunch @ 1:00p!



  That's what we are doing in a few weeks.  We've also had "dinner" around 4 pm.  We've all enjoyed it.  The price is not much higher than the CS and the food and setting is a lot better.


----------



## Metro West

snykymom said:


> Thanks! And now for the corollary - any places in the parks (both of them) that we should _avoid_?


 I would agree with Mel's at the Studios and probably Circus McGurkus Cafe Stoo-pendous at IOA.


----------



## aaarcher86

vinotinto said:


> That's what we are doing in a few weeks.  We've also had "dinner" around 4 pm.  We've all enjoyed it.  The price is not much higher than the CS and the food and setting is a lot better.



Oh really? I was expecting it to be a bit more expensive! Sounds great! We have an Ohana res at 8:30p that night so we've got plenty of time in between!


----------



## 2girlsmom

So has anyone seen menus for the Taco truck and Lard Lad Donut shops that are now open outside of restaurant row in Simpson area?


----------



## ukool

Ate at the comic strip cafe last week, had the fish n chicken combo and the fish was awful. But ate at the fantastic 4 cafe a fee days later and the pizza was really good.


----------



## MMitchell29

Ok guys would anyone happen to know if the menu ad prices posted on the first page is up to date? Also do Mythos require reservations or can I play it by ear once I get there ? I'll be there Nov. 3rd and 4th


----------



## damo

MMitchell29 said:


> Ok guys would anyone happen to know if the menu ad prices posted on the first page is up to date? Also do Mythos require reservations or can I play it by ear once I get there ? I'll be there Nov. 3rd and 4th



It depends which restaurant you are looking at.  Many of the links are direct links to the restaurants, the photo ones are a year and a half old, so will be a bit less than they are now.

You'll probably be fine to just wing it for Mythos for your dates but you can make reservations.


----------



## patster734

MMitchell29 said:


> Ok guys would anyone happen to know if the menu ad prices posted on the first page is up to date? Also do Mythos require reservations or can I play it by ear once I get there ? I'll be there Nov. 3rd and 4th



What time do you plan to eat at Mythos and how many in your party?

As we entered Citywalk this past Wednesday, we stopped at the Dining Reservation booth and made a Mythos reservation for 11:45.  We arrived in The Lost Continent area at 11:00 and checked if it was ok to be seated at that time instead of waiting until our 11:45 reservation time and they said sure.  We were seated immediately, and the restaurant was pretty empty at that time.  There were open tables when we left an hour later, and nobody waiting to be seated in the waiting area.

So I doubt that you will need a reservation and should be able to wing it.  Although if you feel more comfortable making a reservation, making it at the Dining Reservation booth in the morning at the Citywalk entrance works great.


----------



## dedex13

Anyone know how strict they are about reservation times?  

We have a reservation (for 2) at Finnegan's for 4:15pm (latest I could get).  We're doing the Unmasking the Horror Tour at 2:00pm which will finish no later than 4:30pm (but could be earlier).  So we might be 15-20 minutes late, but I hate to out and out cancel since it's also possible we'll be done with the tour by 4:00pm.


----------



## patster734

dedex13 said:


> Anyone know how strict they are about reservation times?
> 
> We have a reservation (for 2) at Finnegan's for 4:15pm (latest I could get).  We're doing the Unmasking the Horror Tour at 2:00pm which will finish no later than 4:30pm (but could be earlier).  So we might be 15-20 minutes late, but I hate to out and out cancel since it's also possible we'll be done with the tour by 4:00pm.



Only advice I have is to inform Finnegan's before the tour and verify that it won't be a problem with them.  Maybe obtain their phone number so that you can call when the tour is completed.


----------



## TinkerNewman

We would like to bring some sandwiches with us for lunch and then purchase a meal later in the day.  Would this be ok if we use one of the lockers outside the park entrance to store our food until lunch?


----------



## Metro West

TinkerNewman said:


> We would like to bring some sandwiches with us for lunch and then purchase a meal later in the day.  Would this be ok if we use one of the lockers outside the park entrance to store our food until lunch?


----------



## ErinsMommy

at places like Mythos, Three Broomsticks, etc.??  I'm spoiled by Disney's reservation system. lol

ETA: We're going December 6-13th, will walk ups be a possibility? Or advance resrevations are needed?


----------



## Metro West

ErinsMommy said:


> at places like Mythos, Three Broomsticks, etc.??  I'm spoiled by Disney's reservation system. lol
> 
> ETA: We're going December 6-13th, will walk ups be a possibility? Or advance resrevations are needed?


 You won't need reservations on those dates but...you can use www.opentable.com to make them. You can only make ressies at sit down restaurants (Three Broomsticks is counter service so no reservations taken). 

I'm also going to move this to the food sticky.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Thank you!! =)


----------



## damo

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you!! =)



Universal's system is just as easy as Disney's system and you don't have to make reservations 60 days in advance!!!  However, there are fewer sit down restaurants to choose from.


----------



## Vats82

We are going to universal studio for the first time in January 2014 and will staying at the RPC. Which restaurants should we go to for lunch and dinner? Is the meal deal worth it?


----------



## gschmerl

In Islands of Adventure, make sure you have a meal at Mythos. If the parks are not open late they won't be open for dinner, so plan a lunch there.


----------



## damo

Lots of info for you here ... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


----------



## Vats82

Great thank you!!


----------



## vinotinto

Just got back from Columbus Day weekend.

We had one day at IOA and one day at US.  We ate lunch at Mythos and Finnegan's.  

Overall: Mythos was excellent and Finnegan's was very good.  Recommend this over the quick-service options.

Reservations: You can make reservations through opentable.com for both of those.  They both have tons of availability same-day.  I literally made my reservations for Finnegan's 15 minutes prior and there was tons of availability at the restaurant.  Mythos, we had to wait a few minutes even with reservations.  

Menu was exactly what was shown at OpenTable:
Mythos - http://www.opentable.com/rest_profile_menu.aspx?rid=56233&tab=1
Finnegan's - http://www.opentable.com/rest_profile_menu.aspx?rid=56224&tab=1

Food:
Mythos - I had the mushroom soup, blackened mahi mahi and DH had the spinach salad and the bistro filet.  Kids had kids' meals (kids' cheeseburger and chicken strips) and smoothies.  We shared the flourless chocolate cake dessert, which was delish.  They had a few wines by the glass at modest prices ($5-8/glass).

Finnegan's - I had the Kilkenny Pot Pie and DH had the Guiness Beef Stew
Kids had kids' meals (I think chicken strips again) and milkshakes.
Beer selection was, as expected,  very Irish :beer:.  They won't serve alcohol on Sundays prior to 12:00.


----------



## dedex13

Yesterday I had my daughter look over menus and decide where she wanted to eat.  Which brought up a question...  I know the restaurants are open until 2:00 a.m., but do they continue to serve their full menu up until that time?  (We'll be arriving after 10 p.m. and are considering going over for dinner).

Also, can you go in really late and just order an appetizer?  My daughter really wants to try the Crawfish Nachos at Pat O'Briens and I was thinking we could maybe do that after HHN.

And last, has anyone had the Crawfish Nachos and how were they?  Primarily, are there tomatoes in the etouffee sauce?


----------



## macraven

dedex13 said:


> Yesterday I had my daughter look over menus and decide where she wanted to eat.  Which brought up a question...  I know the restaurants are open until 2:00 a.m., but do they continue to serve their full menu up until that time?  (We'll be arriving after 10 p.m. and are considering going over for dinner).
> 
> Also, can you go in really late and just order an appetizer?  My daughter really wants to try the Crawfish Nachos at Pat O'Briens and I was thinking we could maybe do that after HHN.
> 
> And last, has anyone had the Crawfish Nachos and how were they?  Primarily, are there tomatoes in the etouffee sauce?



_go to www.citywalk.com
click on the orlando site.

get the toll free number, if it is listed for that restaurant and call them to inquire about last food orders time.

i know places are open to 2am, but not sure the time that food is last served.

my only late night experience at city walk was at HRC after hhn.
they closed up at midnight on a weeknight.
ended up getting food at the hotel.

don't know if that early closing was due to an event or just on that night i went.

hopefully others that have gone to o'briens late, will post and help you with your questions.

_


----------



## macraven

https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/CityWalk/Pat-OBriens.aspx

_that is the site for o'briens.

states full menu and closing at 2am.

not sure if you have to pay the cover charge they have if you dine there after 9pm.

i see a note about 21 and over for entrance to o'brien after a specific time.
i would think it wouldn't apply to families for dining._


----------



## ckelly10

Been to Universal Island Of Adventure 5 times now and each time I tell myself I will eat in the Mythos restaurant however I am usually so busy cramming in ride time that I have never actually been. I have heard amazing things about it and have seen pictures from friends who I have been....really want to go now. Maybe next time...


----------



## dedex13

I've made a reservation at The Kitchen for 10:15 pm this Friday.  Do you think we will be okay going that late and (possibly) ordering only the Kitchen Sink cake blush: yes, we have planned our meals around the desserts)? I'd like to try the Kitchen Burger as well, but I don't think I can eat that much food!


----------



## lutherlovr

Where can we get breakfast in time to be at the park by 730ish for early entry at 8? We are staying at RPR and may do the breakfast there one day but we have two other mornings to plan for.


----------



## macraven

lutherlovr said:


> Where can we get breakfast in time to be at the park by 730ish for early entry at 8? We are staying at RPR and may do the breakfast there one day but we have two other mornings to plan for.



_Island Dining room opens at 7:00
Orchid Court Lounge opens at 6:00, it is ala carte/

both at rph._


----------



## macraven

dedex13 said:


> I've made a reservation at The Kitchen for 10:15 pm this Friday.  Do you think we will be okay going that late and (possibly) ordering only the Kitchen Sink cake blush: yes, we have planned our meals around the desserts)? I'd like to try the Kitchen Burger as well, but I don't think I can eat that much food!



_be sure to return here and tell us about the kitchen sink cake!_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> be sure to return here and tell us about the kitchen sink cake!



My friend Josh did the kitchen challenge when we were there. He did not finish but the cake alone weighs 3 pounds if I can figure out how to post a pic I will


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> My friend Josh did the kitchen challenge when we were there. He did not finish but the cake alone weighs 3 pounds if I can figure out how to post a pic I will



_i would love to see it!_


----------



## goofyfigment

the first one is the before the second it the after

the kitchen challenge is the kitchen burger which is a 10oz bacon cheeseburger with all the fixings, a deep fried whole dill pickle, the strainer full of fries and the cake


----------



## patster734

goofyfigment said:


> the kitchen challenge is the kitchen burger which is a 10oz bacon cheeseburger with all the fixings, a deep fried whole dill pickle, the strainer full of fries and the cake



How long to you have to complete the challenge and is there a reward?


----------



## goofyfigment

30 minutes and if you finish its free otherwise its 18 for the Burger and 21 for the cake. According to the staff only 2 people ever completed it and josh was the first one most of them ever saw attempt it.  Its not on the menu so you have to ask


----------



## macraven

_wow!
that is amazing.


it looks delicious_


----------



## goofyfigment

The cake is 7 different kinds of cake, then throw in raspberries, blueberries, chocolate chips, chocolate sauce and peanut butter.


----------



## mmouse50

For the restaurants that take reservations on Opentable.com - how far in advance can you make them?


----------



## damo

mmouse50 said:


> For the restaurants that take reservations on Opentable.com - how far in advance can you make them?



They vary.   Usually starts about 3 months in advance.


----------



## lea25

So we'll be making our first trip to US in a few short weeks! 

We purchased the full universal dining plan for 3 days.

With the parks closing so much earlier than WDW parks, what time do the counter service and restaurants usually stop serving/close? The parks, according to the calendar, are slated to close at 7pm the days that we're there.

I'm guessing its best to eat at one of the TS restaurants for lunch and then pick up a counter service for dinner between 5-6pm?

I'm overthinking this, aren't I? 

I just don't have any frame of reference, other than looking at trip reviews here and free touring plans I've come across while scouring the internet. 

Another question, we've been to WDW several times and we are *those* people that try to cram as much as we can into 1 day, usually staying at the park until it closes...late. I'm not sure we're going to know what to do with ourselves having to leave the park so early. Are there activities at the resorts or citywalk? We're staying at the RPR, have a 7 year old, and already (thanks to disboards and groupon) have a mini golf game planned for the day we arrive, before we hit the parks the next day.

Suggestions?

Thanks!
-Lea


----------



## damo

You can check at www.opentable.com to see what time you make reservations until.  Your plan is a pretty good one though.  The Citywalk restaurants (I think you have three you can choose from) will be open late.

Spend some time at the pools.  You can pool hop to any of the resorts.


----------



## Planogirl

You can also see a movie in Citywalk.

The resorts do have activities but it depends on time of year.


----------



## lea25

Thanks! 

Since we're going in December, we're not planning on hitting the pools this time around. 

We're planning on eating out-of-pocket the night we arrive at citywalk. Think I'll move forward with planning a TS for lunch and find a CS for dinner.


----------



## patster734

lea25 said:


> Another question, we've been to WDW several times and we are *those* people that try to cram as much as we can into 1 day, usually staying at the park until it closes...late. I'm not sure we're going to know what to do with ourselves having to leave the park so early. Are there activities at the resorts or citywalk? We're staying at the RPR, have a 7 year old, and already (thanks to disboards and groupon) have a mini golf game planned for the day we arrive, before we hit the parks the next day.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Lea



Head over to PBH and listen to the live music:


> And each night at sundown you can listen to live Italian ballads during Musica della Notte on the Piazza of Loews Portofino Bay Hotel.


https://www.universalorlando.com/Nightlife/Live-Music.aspx


----------



## petbren

The web site says:

_"Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. is proud to offer a Gluten Free menu as well."_
Anyone have a copy of this menu or ordered off of it? Can't find any info on it other than the quote above.


----------



## horseshowmom

lea25 said:


> So we'll be making our first trip to US in a few short weeks!
> 
> With the parks closing so much earlier than WDW parks, what time do the counter service and restaurants usually stop serving/close? The parks, according to the calendar, are slated to close at 7pm the days that we're there.
> 
> Are there activities at the resorts or citywalk? We're staying at the RPR, have a 7 year old, and already (thanks to disboards and groupon) have a mini golf game planned for the day we arrive, before we hit the parks the next day.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Lea





Planogirl said:


> You can also see a movie in Citywalk.
> 
> The resorts do have activities but it depends on time of year.



I agree about the movies - great theater! Also, have you considered Blue Man Group? Another Dis'er forwarded me to the following link, and I bought tickets a few days ago. https://www.livingsocial.com/events/cities/75-orlando-east/891138-blue-man-group-one-theater-ticket


----------



## floridagirl25

Hello all,
Could anyone recommend some restaurants for 2 adults at either parks for dinner? Thank you


----------



## aubriee

We like Mythos at IoA and Finnegans at the Studios.


----------



## RMulieri

Mythos at IOA..BUT be aware that the restuarant very often closes well before the park does ( except in the peakest travel times) so sometimes the last seating of the day is about 4pm.


----------



## patster734

aubriee said:


> We like Mythos at IoA and Finnegans at the Studios.



 Those are my choices too!


----------



## ks13

I suggest those 2 as well, another place that I think is very overlooked is Confisco Grille, probably my favorite in IOA


----------



## CJK

How far in advance can and should you book Mythos if going during a busy time?  Is it like Disney (180 days in advance)?


----------



## gschmerl

A lot of people don't even bother making reservations or make them the day they are going.
  We prefer to have reservations. You can make them on
www.opentable.com
   I don't know how far in advance they take reservations, but you don't need to make them 180 in advance!


----------



## Cubicleprisoner

You should not have a problem obtaining a reservation at Mythos from opentable. I was able to get a 6:00 P.M. reservation there on 7/1 less than one week in advance.


----------



## xApril

Unless it's an incredibly busy time like Christmas, you should be fine doing it a few days before.


----------



## macraven

_if i make a ressie for mythos, i do it the morning of before i go into the park.
sometimes i do walk ups._


----------



## CJK

Thanks!  This sounds great.......I wish Disney worked more like this too!!


----------



## Loftin716

Does anyone have any tips and/or recommendations for dinning at the Universal Orlando parks and city walk? Do I need to reserve 180 days before? Is there a dining plan being offered for 2014 ( not interested in the meal deal)? Anything else I need to know?


----------



## Metro West

We have an entire sticky thread on this subject...moving this thread there.


----------



## Loftin716

Metro West said:


> We have an entire sticky thread on this subject...moving this thread there.



Thank you! I am still learning!


----------



## damo

Loftin716 said:


> Does anyone have any tips and/or recommendations for dinning at the Universal Orlando parks and city walk? Do I need to reserve 180 days before? Is there a dining plan being offered for 2014 ( not interested in the meal deal)? Anything else I need to know?



The meal deal doesn't exist anymore.  There is a quick service and full service dining plan.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Dining-Plan.aspx?Intsrch=dining plan

You can book your meals a couple of days in advance and up to about 30 days in advance at www.opentable.com

Booking far in advance isn't necessary.


----------



## Loftin716

damo said:


> The meal deal doesn't exist anymore.  There is a quick service and full service dining plan.  https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Dining-Plan.aspx?Intsrch=dining%20plan  You can book your meals a couple of days in advance and up to about 30 days in advance at www.opentable.com  Booking far in advance isn't necessary.



Thank you!


----------



## Metro West

Loftin716 said:


> Thank you! I am still learning!


 No problem and welcome! I like to try and keep subjects together if possible so make sure you glance through the sticky threads at the top of the forum. 

Glad you're here and have fun posting!


----------



## Bluer101

Hardrock and Margaritaville both have changed their menus drastically.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> Hardrock and Margaritaville both have changed their menus drastically.



Is it different than the one I have linked to for Hardrock?  I changed the Margaritaville one but the online one at Hardrock is still the same as my link.


----------



## englishrose47

I didn't now they had added the dining plan !!! and it is a lot cheaper than Disney!!!!


----------



## nw2this

I am seeking places to eat and things to order that are good values. Any suggestions for me.  

I would also like suggestions on how to get  info from this 67 page thread.  Do you read from the top down, or bottom up, search it, or what?  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_i always use the search button feature to extract specific info from a thread._


----------



## damo

I've tried to compile the important information on page 1 in the first post.


----------



## mmouse50

Do you need dining reservations for restaurants in the parks or at Citiwalk?  I saw the opentable website but not sure how far in advance I should book reservations for the restaurants that take them.  Should I book a reservation or wing it?  I will be going Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## Metro West

mmouse50 said:


> Do you need dining reservations for restaurants in the parks or at Citiwalk?  I saw the opentable website but not sure how far in advance I should book reservations for the restaurants that take them.  Should I book a reservation or wing it?  I will be going Mother's Day weekend.


 OpenTable will be your best bet for advanced reservations. I don't know how far out you can reserve something but that will be a busy day for dining especially on Sunday.

I merged this thread into the food sticky so you can browse responses on where to eat and menus.


----------



## RMulieri

mmouse50 said:


> Do you need dining reservations for restaurants in the parks or at Citiwalk?  I saw the opentable website but not sure how far in advance I should book reservations for the restaurants that take them.  Should I book a reservation or wing it?  I will be going Mother's Day weekend.



It certainly doesnt hurt to book on opentable.com ..Keep in mind that some venues may book 6 months out,some only 60 days out and some places not at all.Bubba Gumps on citywalk does not take ressies.Places in the park like Mythos take ressies, but the restaurant closes alot earlier than the parks at times( it is not unusual for last seating to be about 4p)


----------



## AJ1983

Hey everyone, I was wondering if beverages are included with the buffet breakfast at Islands at RPR? Also, I would assume the buffet food in similar to what is on the menu, correct?


----------



## momofboyz3

Hmmmm~ I am trying to find info on the dining plan, I'm sure Im overlooking something but I just can't find it. Would someone mind pointing me in the right direction? Also, if you have any personal feelings on it, would love to hear that as well  I have 3 boys who Love food! TIA


----------



## Metro West

momofboyz3 said:


> Hmmmm~ I am trying to find info on the dining plan, I'm sure Im overlooking something but I just can't find it. Would someone mind pointing me in the right direction? Also, if you have any personal feelings on it, would love to hear that as well  I have 3 boys who Love food! TIA


 This should help:

https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Dining-Plan.aspx


----------



## momofboyz3

Thanks Metro West! Exactly what I was looking for


----------



## redrosesix

I'm really confused about the QS dining plan.  We plan to eat at Three Broomsticks but by looking at the US site, it seems like that's not included.  Actually it seems like there aren't many sites included at all.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Dining-Plan-Quick-Service.aspx


----------



## englishrose47

redrosesix said:


> I'm really confused about the QS dining plan.  We plan to eat at Three Broomsticks but by looking at the US site, it seems like that's not included.  Actually it seems like there aren't many sites included at all.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Dining-Plan-Quick-Service.aspx



I agree not much to choose from, but it is a good  price !!!


----------



## redrosesix

englishrose47 said:


> I agree not much to choose from, but it is a good  price !!!



I'm not sure it is for us.  Trying to work my way through the menus like I would for DDP, and if we can't eat at places close to where we'll be in the parks then we'll have to pass on the dining plan.  I'm not even sure we'd save any money with it yet.


----------



## housemouse

I imagine most of you folks have seen this, but I just ran across it and am blown away. I don't know how I'm going to fit all of them in on my trip this fall.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G8ohXUkiwE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Loftin716

housemouse said:


> I imagine most of you folks have seen this, but I just ran across it and am blown away. I don't know how I'm going to fit all of them in on my trip this fall. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G8ohXUkiwE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



OH MY!! Never did I think simple food like pizza and hot dogs would sound so amazing!!


----------



## housemouse

Loftin716 said:


> OH MY!! Never did I think simple food like pizza and hot dogs would sound so amazing!!



Not to mention a burger/sushi bar. Will definitely have to fit Cowfish in.


----------



## Loftin716

housemouse said:


> Not to mention a burger/sushi bar. Will definitely have to fit Cowfish in.


It does sound interesting but being I am from NC I may just have to go to Raleigh and check it out!


----------



## damo

redrosesix said:


> I'm really confused about the QS dining plan.  We plan to eat at Three Broomsticks but by looking at the US site, it seems like that's not included.  Actually it seems like there aren't many sites included at all.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Dining-Plan-Quick-Service.aspx



Here is the whole list ... https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_Universal_Dining_Plan_tcm13-36926.pdf

If you look down on the original page you were at under locations, it links to the above list.


----------



## jfoofj

HELP!  I am having a mild panic attack about how unprepared for our upcoming trip I am. (We arrive 1/15 in the early evening to the HRH and are staying for 6 nights).  I usually plan our vacations, have reservations made months in advance- veterean Disney Commando Mom here- and for a lot of reasons... hubby wanted a "more relaxing" vacation this, life has been chaotic, yada yada yada...  I haven't really done any reasearch into restuarants, meal plans (other than hearing not to do a Universal meal plan from a couple people), will we need ressies etc.  I don't even know which park we are going to first and I don't have a touring plan or know what Tour Guide Mike would do (is he still around?).  This is just crazy talk.


I DID upgrade us to club level- my boys eat constantly (and grow constantly too) so between wanting a "more relaxing" vacation (ie, not waking up at 6am and running out the door) and my kids wanting to eat approximatley every 2 hours I thought club level would be good for a lot of reasons.  I plan on having the kids and I go there when we wake up (no alarm clocks allowed ) to eat and we will bring coffee and a muffin or bagel back to the hubs.  I'm thinking early lunch in the parks, snacks in the parks for the kids, back to the hotel snacks/appetizery type stuff in the club lounge and dinner on City Walk will be our course for the most part.  We will be doing Blue Man Group one night, but haven't booked it. Yeah... that is stressing me out too.

SO, with that being said, and with my husband being very anti-reservations or "having to be somewhere at a set time" what are your suggestions?  We are not picky eaters- DS13 does have nut allergies (only if he ingests, he can be near them on the table) and we like most every type of food.  We enjoy restaurant experiences, the atmosphere, ambiance etc.  Are there any MUST EAT AT restaurants?  I literally have no idea what is available down there, a co-worker said to try Mythos but I don't even know where that is.

Also, is there a meal plan that is a good deal and can I do it if I booked room only and not a package?  I don't want to be limited as to where we can go and I've heard the meal plan is kind of limiting.  My husband is saying his ideal dinner plans would be to walk around City Walk and just "pick a place that looks good".  This makes me anxious that we will run into trouble without reservations.  I'm really hoping that the dates we are there (1/15-1/21) it isn't that crowded and we have no trouble.

Ok.... freak out over... I'm going to go look at the website and the dining thread now... I do appreciate any input, advice and suggestions anyone has.

ETA- I know there is a drink deal in the parks if you buy the cup you can get refills all day for a certain price... I think I remember someone mentioning there was a good deal in the Harry Potter area that was a little better than the coke one... maybe I'm imagining things.  I'm thinking we will be hitting HP area first the days we go to IOA, so if that is the case I would do that deal.


----------



## Metro West

We have a very informative sticky on this subject...so I'm going to merge this thread into that one. Take some time and read through it.


----------



## schumigirl

jfoofj said:


> SO, with that being said, and with my husband being very anti-reservations or "having to be somewhere at a set time" what are your suggestions?  We are not picky eaters- DS13 does have nut allergies (only if he ingests, he can be near them on the table) and we like most every type of food.  We enjoy restaurant experiences, the atmosphere, ambiance etc.  Are there any MUST EAT AT restaurants?  I literally have no idea what is available down there, a co-worker said to try Mythos but I don't even know where that is.
> 
> Also, is there a meal plan that is a good deal and can I do it if I booked room only and not a package?  I don't want to be limited as to where we can go and I've heard the meal plan is kind of limiting.  My husband is saying his ideal dinner plans would be to walk around City Walk and just "pick a place that looks good".  This makes me anxious that we will run into trouble without reservations.  I'm really hoping that the dates we are there (1/15-1/21) it isn't that crowded and we have no trouble.
> 
> .



Can't help you with the new dining plan thingy as we have no interest in that at all, but we have never made a dining reservation in all our trips and never intend to. I'm with your DH on this  that is exactly how we are.......eat where we feel like at the time.

Even in July we walked up to wherever we wanted to eat and apart from one night where we went elsewhere as the wait was half an hour, we were seated in no time at all.

I wouldn't worry if I were you, you will be fine 

Our favorites are Nascar and  Margaritaville in Citywalk. Nascar is especially good.

In the Studios we love Louie's for CS and Finnegans is very good. Lombards we find to be excellent or pretty average. Simpsons food court is nice too especially the fresh wraps and the pizza.

In IOA we love Confisco Grill, Mythos and Thunder Falls Terrace. Blondies can be good too.

I'm sure someone will come along with advice on the other things........but just wanted to say have a great trip..........come back and tell us how it went


----------



## momofboyz3

I can't find this answer. So sorry if I'm being annoying. I'm also at work and it's difficult to really search. Do you need to purchase your reservation thru US website in order to get the dining plan? I am reading that many of you prefer booking thru Loews direct (staying onsite) and UT for tix. I'm not going until July but I know it will be a busy time so I would like to make reservations soon. ~ thanks!


----------



## macraven

jfoofj said:


> HELP!  I am having a mild panic attack about how unprepared for our upcoming trip I am. (We arrive 1/15 in the early evening to the HRH and are staying for 6 nights).  I usually plan our vacations, have reservations made months in advance- veterean Disney Commando Mom here- and for a lot of reasons... hubby wanted a "more relaxing" vacation this, life has been chaotic, yada yada yada...  I haven't really done any reasearch into restuarants, meal plans (other than hearing not to do a Universal meal plan from a couple people), will we need ressies etc.  I don't even know which park we are going to first and I don't have a touring plan or know what Tour Guide Mike would do (is he still around?).  This is just crazy talk.
> 
> 
> I DID upgrade us to club level- my boys eat constantly (and grow constantly too) so between wanting a "more relaxing" vacation (ie, not waking up at 6am and running out the door) and my kids wanting to eat approximatley every 2 hours I thought club level would be good for a lot of reasons.  I plan on having the kids and I go there when we wake up (no alarm clocks allowed ) to eat and we will bring coffee and a muffin or bagel back to the hubs.  I'm thinking early lunch in the parks, snacks in the parks for the kids, back to the hotel snacks/appetizery type stuff in the club lounge and dinner on City Walk will be our course for the most part.  We will be doing Blue Man Group one night, but haven't booked it. Yeah... that is stressing me out too.
> 
> SO, with that being said, and with my husband being very anti-reservations or "having to be somewhere at a set time" what are your suggestions?  We are not picky eaters- DS13 does have nut allergies (only if he ingests, he can be near them on the table) and we like most every type of food.  We enjoy restaurant experiences, the atmosphere, ambiance etc.  Are there any MUST EAT AT restaurants?  I literally have no idea what is available down there, a co-worker said to try Mythos but I don't even know where that is.
> 
> Also, is there a meal plan that is a good deal and can I do it if I booked room only and not a package?  I don't want to be limited as to where we can go and I've heard the meal plan is kind of limiting.  My husband is saying his ideal dinner plans would be to walk around City Walk and just "pick a place that looks good".  This makes me anxious that we will run into trouble without reservations.  I'm really hoping that the dates we are there (1/15-1/21) it isn't that crowded and we have no trouble.
> 
> Ok.... freak out over... I'm going to go look at the website and the dining thread now... I do appreciate any input, advice and suggestions anyone has.
> 
> ETA- I know there is a drink deal in the parks if you buy the cup you can get refills all day for a certain price... I think I remember someone mentioning there was a good deal in the Harry Potter area that was a little better than the coke one... maybe I'm imagining things.  I'm thinking we will be hitting HP area first the days we go to IOA, so if that is the case I would do that deal.



Do not fret about food ressie..
The TM in Club can help you for a ressie if you can not make up your mind.

What type of foods will you all eat?

Counter service or full service?
RPH has Bula bar grille with basic menu of about 8items.
jakes has a decent variety so does Island dining 

HRH has the Kitchen with good menu choices.
PBH has Italian foods at their restaurants.

Www.citywalk.com will show you menus.

I will be at Rph this Thursday and have not planned any ressie's yet.

But will hit the sushi bar at the hotel one day and confiscate griille, blondes and Louie's in the parks sometime during my stay.


----------



## damo

momofboyz3 said:


> I can't find this answer. So sorry if I'm being annoying. I'm also at work and it's difficult to really search. Do you need to purchase your reservation thru US website in order to get the dining plan? I am reading that many of you prefer booking thru Loews direct (staying onsite) and UT for tix. I'm not going until July but I know it will be a busy time so I would like to make reservations soon. ~ thanks!



It says on the universalorlando.com website that you need to purchase a package in order to get the dining plan.  I honestly wouldn't bother with the dining plan.  If you want to make reservations, do so through www.opentable.com  You won't be able to make them yet for July though.


----------



## momofboyz3

damo said:


> It says on the universalorlando.com website that you need to purchase a package in order to get the dining plan.  I honestly wouldn't bother with the dining plan.  If you want to make reservations, do so through www.opentable.com  You won't be able to make them yet for July though.



Thanks so much for responding! I have 3 boys (14, 14 & 10) HUGE eaters. If salmon or lobster is on the menu that's what they would order. I would get the plan for 4 of our 8 days (days we are in the parks). Thanks again, for the link as well


----------



## damo

momofboyz3 said:


> Thanks so much for responding! I have 3 boys (14, 14 & 10) HUGE eaters. If salmon or lobster is on the menu that's what they would order. I would get the plan for 4 of our 8 days (days we are in the parks). Thanks again, for the link as well



Many people have said that they are offering the dining plan once you get into the parks.  Who knows what the deal will be once July comes around.  It is still very new and I'm sure many adjustments will be made.


----------



## angelbaby129

Hi all! I'm pretty experienced in Disney stuff, but I've never been to Universal. My husband and I are taking my kids February 1st and 2nd and I'm wondering about food prices. Is there a site to look at all the menus like there is for Disney? I'm just wondering how much lunch and dinner are going to cost me.


----------



## schumigirl

There is a very good sticky in the posts at the top of the page that damo has created.

"Where to eat at Universal Orlando"

It is very good and has lots of menu's with prices that will give you an idea of what's on offer and prices


----------



## atricks

I looked at that thread, at CityWalk Latin Quarter is closed, but the new replacement location is about to open within a week or two called Antojitos (Mexican), there's a preview article about it Orlando Weekly http://blogs.orlandoweekly.com/index.php/salivation-army/universal-citywalk-antojitos-preview/ 


Pastamore just closed this week for replacement as well.  

There's a new pizza place called Red Oven Pizza Bakery that sells high quality pizzas between $12-14 .  And a handful of other new places are going to open at Citywalk this year.

Other than that the menus in the thread are good.


----------



## PlutoLuvr

Super excited about Antojitos!  Over 200 tequilas


----------



## Metro West

In case anyone is interested in the Dining Plan....

This is for counter service...


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the flyer Metro.  I wonder if an AP discount applies.  I may get 2 deals to share with my 2 kids.  I like that it includes many restaurants.


----------



## macraven

No ap discounts.

We bought 3 of the dining cards this week.

Do the math at the counter places to see if you will come out ahead w/ this plan.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> No ap discounts.
> 
> We bought 3 of the dining cards this week.
> 
> Do the math at the counter places to see if you will come out ahead w/ this plan.



Thanks Mac!  So with tax, what was the total per deal?  Where are you using them?  I may still buy.  I was looking at the stickie and Thunder Falls and Potter food sound like a good use of the counter credit, as long as we can use it on a combo entree.  With the heat we will most likely like the extra drink and snack, like ice cream.


----------



## TinkerbellsMagic

Who has the best chicken ceasar salad?


----------



## Vegan

I know this thread is old but I came across it before my trip to Universal and now want to review some vegan choices I found there:

*City Walk- *

Moe's - It is a chain of Mexican food restaurants that has GREAT vegan choices. I ordered one of their salads with tofu, beans, guacamole, and lots of veggies. it was BIG and for under $10 a good deal considering the prices at Universal

Starbucks - This was great for oatmeal in the morning. 

* Lowe's Pacific Resort Hotel-*
This is the hotel I stayed at. Pool side you can order an organic tofu salad that was not bad. 

* Islands of Adventure *
Three Broomsticks- Located in the Harry Potter section. In the morning I had oatmeal there. There is a meal called the "porridge breakfast" or something. It comes with oatmeal, fruit, and a buttered croissant. It costs $15 but I ordered just a side of oatmeal and it cost me only $4. 

* Universal Studios *
Beverly Hills Boulangerie - Has a veggie sandwich that I believe is vegan. Has sprouts, avocado, and other veggies on it. Also has vegan side salad and fruit.

Hope that helps SOMEONE out there. The best thing I did was to bring LOTS of snacks with me. I had my oatmeal in the morning, scavenged what I could while in the park and supplemented with my snacks for lunch, and ate a big salad for dinner at Moe's.


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to merge this thread into the food sticky...which should have been done long before now.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac!  So with tax, what was the total per deal?  Where are you using them?  I may still buy.  I was looking at the stickie and Thunder Falls and Potter food sound like a good use of the counter credit, as long as we can use it on a combo entree.  With the heat we will most likely like the extra drink and snack, like ice cream.



_at the 3 B's, son ordered the chicken/ribs combo.
think that it was $15.99 + tax.
he bought the dp and besides the meal, he received a beverage with this entree
.
that left him with a beverage and snack credit to be used within the next 14 days.
next day he used the snack credit for frozen butterbeer which would have been about $5.
used the beverage credit when we went to louie's for pizza.

bought 2 of the dining plans at the simpsons food section.
the fish combo was about $15, so again we came out ahead.

i used it at simpsons also on a meal that would have been $15.

we used the snack credit at boulangerie for the cheesecakes a couple of days later.
beverages at another counter place were used when we ordered so we only paid for the sandwiches there.

we checked the prices out for snacks before going to the darkside.
we used the snack credit for anything that was listed at around $5.
we used the beverage credit when we did lunches.

you have 14 days from when you purchase this dp before it expires.

at louies, we would have come out at a loss if we used the dp there.
same at boulangerie and some others.

i used the AP for the discounts at other times which brought food costs down.

you can't use the ap and the dp at the same time.
can't use the ap to buy the dp._


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac!  I will probably do like you.  AP discount when we buy less priced entree and use dp when buying combo entree.  Mmmm cheesecake.  That may be my use of a snack credit too.  I like that we can break up the credits and use them over the 4 days we will be in the parks.  DS would like the fish you mentioned, so I will keep that in mind when we are at the Studios.


----------



## damo

TinkerbellsMagic said:


> Who has the best chicken ceasar salad?



Mythos' is pretty good!


----------



## TinkerbellsMagic

damo said:


> Mythos' is pretty good!



Thank you for your reply.  I have my eye on the beef medallions there.  May have to visit Mythos twice!


----------



## momofboyz3

Do all of the major TS restaurants (Mythos, Bubba Gumps, Lombards) accept the Universal Studios Gift Cards? I looked it up & it says "most" restaurants accept it. TIA


----------



## macraven

_those accept it.

i can't think of any that don't take the gift cards.

we used gc for quite a few places in CW.

_


----------



## macraven

_the food places at citywalk that accepts the ap for the discount, usually accept gift cards.

if you discover this information is no longer valid, please correct me.

this the current listing of cw places that accept ap:
_


Universal CityWalk®

10% off the following: 

Airbrush Wizards, Cinnabon®, Hair Wraps (on hair wraps only), Hart & Huntington Tattoo Company®(merchandise only), The Island Clothing Store, PIQ (entire purchase), Quiet Flight® Surf Shop, Starbucks® Coffee, Universal Studios Store®

Antojitos  on food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

Bob Marley - A Tribute to FreedomSM  on food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. Restaurant & Market  on merchandise, food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

Emerils® Restaurant Orlando  on food and beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

Fresh Produce® - (off regular priced merchandise, excludes Vera Bradley & Brighton) 

Hard Rock Cafe®  on merchandise, food & beverages after 4pm (Excludes alcohol) 

Jimmy Buffetts® Margaritaville®  on merchandise, food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

NASCAR Sports GrilleSM  on food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

NBA City  on food & beverages (Excluding alcohol); one free interactive game card per Passholder. Priority seating is included (Excluding holidays & special events) 

Pat OBriens®  on food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

Red Coconut ClubSM  on food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

Red Oven Pizza Bakery  on food & beverages (Excludes alcohol) 

Starbucks® Coffee 

Universal Orlando® owned and operated merchandise stores and carts 

15% off the following: 

Hollywood Drive-In Golf (applies to 18 holes/single feature up to 5 people) 

20% off the following: 

Blue Man Group adult tickets in Tier 1 seating only (up to 6 guests). Purchase at the Blue Man Group box office, by calling 407-BLUEMAN (258-3626) or online

CityWalk Party Passes (Up to 4 passes per day) 

Hard Rock Café  on merchandise, food & beverages from 11am  4pm (Cannot be combined with any other offers or discounts. Does not include alcohol, sales tax or gratuity). 

AMC Universal Cineplex 20  $3.00 off admission on highest ticketed price (After 4:00pm; limit 2 people) 

the grooveSM  2 for 1 domestic beer bottles


----------



## momofboyz3

OOOOH MY MACRAVEN! ThankYou so much for the detailed response.. I really did try searching for it and your more detailed than anything I find in my searches 
I love the idea of just having a bunch of GC to pay for dining (almost like my own dining plan... If that makes sense) thanks again!


----------



## Clairewright699

Hi
We have booked two weeks at rpr through BA package holidays in the UK.Can we buy the quick serving dinning plan at the park or do you have to have booked through  a universal package.
Thanks Claire


----------



## damo

Clairewright699 said:


> Hi
> We have booked two weeks at rpr through BA package holidays in the UK.Can we buy the quick serving dinning plan at the park or do you have to have booked through  a universal package.
> Thanks Claire



Many people have reported that they were offered it at the quick service restaurants.


----------



## macraven

_at every counter place we ordered, we were asked if we wanted the meal plan.
they will show the advertisement for it and explain it, answer questions._


----------



## Clairewright699

Thank you damo and macraven.
Claire


----------



## atricks

The new Mexican Restaurant at CityWalk, Antojitos, will open up this Wednesday (29th).  For now, it looks like just for dinner (5PM and after)


----------



## macraven

atricks said:


> The new Mexican Restaurant at CityWalk, Antojitos, will open up this Wednesday (29th).  For now, it looks like just for dinner (5PM and after)



_i was sad it wasn't opened when i was there earlier this month.

i do have it on my list for my october visit.
hoping someone will review it on the boards between now and then._


----------



## mmouse50

How far in advance can you make reservations on Open Table?  I am going to be there May 10th - I have tried to book the 10th but I am too far in advance so I tried backing up just to see when I could and it looks like 5/3.  But I am trying to book dinner around 7:00.  The reservation for the 3rd says that there is nothing available within 2.5 hours of my 7:00 request.

Do they just not book dinners?  Would you call the restaurant?


----------



## macraven

_which restaurant are you trying to check out?

one in the parks or at city walk?


if you are seeking out mythos, it depends on the date if they are opened past 4-5:00._


----------



## damo

Mac is right.  For May 10, you can only book Mythos up to 4:45.

http://www.opentable.com/opentables... 5:30:00 PM&r=56233&t=rest&rp=opentables.aspx


----------



## mmouse50

Margaritaville at Citywalk


----------



## damo

mmouse50 said:


> Margaritaville at Citywalk



Margaritaville is under 30 days.  For example, today I can only book up to Feb. 28.

They do mostly first come first served.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

OH NO!!! Got a Universal Orlando email today, and as I'm starting to plan our next trip, read through the entire message (don't always, lol). Near the bottom, I noticed this, "Meal Planning Made Easy" and a link to details about a new dining plan.

Looks like the WDW dining plan sickness has infected US/IOA. If this catches on, it's the beginning of the end of our free and easy dining while in US - which is one of our favorite elements of our vacations there. The dining plan at WDW has caused untold misery for those of us who choose not to buy it, for whatever reason. (it doesn't work at all for our family) Higher food prices, lower quality, restaurants booked up months in advance.~sigh~

Thoughts?


----------



## damo

k&a&c'smom said:


> OH NO!!! Got a Universal Orlando email today, and as I'm starting to plan our next trip, read through the entire message (don't always, lol). Near the bottom, I noticed this, "Meal Planning Made Easy" and a link to details about a new dining plan.
> 
> Looks like the WDW dining plan sickness has infected US/IOA. If this catches on, it's the beginning of the end of our free and easy dining while in US - which is one of our favorite elements of our vacations there. The dining plan at WDW has caused untold misery for those of us who choose not to buy it, for whatever reason. (it doesn't work at all for our family) Higher food prices, lower quality, restaurants booked up months in advance.~sigh~
> 
> Thoughts?



US has had a type of dining plan for ages.  We've rarely seen a free dining deal.  Unlike Disney where just about everything is owned by Disney, Universal has different partners for their hotels and many restaurants.  I think that in itself will make a difference.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

damo said:


> US has had a type of dining plan for ages.  We've rarely seen a free dining deal.  Unlike Disney where just about everything is owned by Disney, Universal has different partners for their hotels and many restaurants.  I think that in itself will make a difference.



Thanks for the insight. I knew there was a quick service plan, but I didn't know there was a plan that included table service meals. I thought that was completely new.

Disney's free dining is a madhouse, good point. Even when the Disney dining plan is paid for, it has affected dining property wide. Guests who have already paid for their meals feel they have to book restaurants 6 months in advance or be shut out, losing their up front costs.

The astronomical OOP costs for WDW food now have pushed us off site for dining, something that would never have happened prior to the rise in popularity of the dining plan. People posted on the Disney restaurants board there has been a dining plan in place there since the old days, but I would argue it was a part of the Gold pkg., fairly unknown and therefore had little effect on the average park guest.

I hope my fears are completely unfounded. Thanks for the reassurance, I kind of freaked out for a minute there.


----------



## stitchaholic

anyone know when Cowfish will be opening ? Just booked a few days in July and I am so hoping this place will be open !!!!


----------



## SCannon75

Does anyone know if drinks are included in the Family Feast for four at Harry Potters Three Broomsticks Restaurant?


----------



## JillyBean1899

SCannon75 said:


> Does anyone know if drinks are included in the Family Feast for four at Harry Potters Three Broomsticks Restaurant?



Are you talking about the Great Feast platter?  If so, no, it doesn't include drinks.


----------



## GenieCat

Do they serve breakfast?


----------



## damo

GenieCat said:


> Do they serve breakfast?



yes


----------



## Dee2013

It's worth going through the food sticky. (Backwards might be best, lol!) you will find pictures and menus. It's not a typical breakfast menu.


----------



## atricks

stitchaholic said:


> anyone know when Cowfish will be opening ? Just booked a few days in July and I am so hoping this place will be open !!!!



July is a maybe, starbucks has to move first before work can start there, and that's not completed yet.  (I think it's a bit behind)


----------



## sandyplayer

It is so easy to find lists of fun "don't miss" snacks and interesting drinks (alcohol and non) for Disney. I was wondering if people could share their faves for the theme parks here.  We probably wont do city walk for more than one meal, so I am more interested in things to eat around the parks at counter service and snack cart locations.  

We tried butterbeer last time, and liked it.  I remember having ice cream at a carvel type place in islands of adventure that was a little boring.  

Any faves?  things you hated? 

thanks!


----------



## rowan555

We had the ginormous Simpsons donut, and it was delicious.  It was just too ridiculously big not to get one and see if the two of us could eat it.  And it was so filling, we didn't get hungry for hours!

IMO, most of the counter service food is rather blah.  The Simpsons food court seemed to have more variety than most of the other counter service in the park, but we didn't eat any of our meals there.  We definitely plan to do so on our next trip.


----------



## Pembo

Cauldron Cake in WWOHP are my new favorite!


----------



## Dee2013

That went away beyond my expectations! Yum!


----------



## bumbershoot

Morning: coffee from Three Broomsticks and a Rock Cake from the candy store.

Lunch: veggie burger from Richter's in the studios.  Yum yum yum.  Also the veggie burger at The Burger Digs in Jurassic at IOA is good.


Frozen butterbeer is SO good but I've started getting MASSIVE and repeated brain-freezes with every sip I take (through straw or without straw, slowly or quickly, no matter what I do), and I don't like crying while at themeparks, so I'm not sure I can drink those anymore.  Cold butterbeer tastes horrid in my opinion. (my son has the opposite opinion)

A Starbucks is opening at Islands (there already is one at Studios) so if that makes you happy you don't have to go allllll the way into Citywalk (and up the escalator) to get that.

We were shocked at the tastiness of the cheese pizza in Jurassic Park; Predatorria or something like that?

There's a Ben and Jerry's next to the Starbucks in the Studios.


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh, and the popcorn is weirdly good.  If you buy a plastic souvenir container you get some little discount on refills.


----------



## schumigirl

There are plenty of really good counter service places to eat in the parks. 

And lots of nice treats around the parks.

In IOA one of the best counter service places is Thunder Falls Terrace, meals are big enough to share......ribs and chicken are delicious and the chicken wrap is one of the nicest, freshest wraps I have ever eaten.

Fire Eaters Grill for Gyros, hot dogs, chicken salad and the nicest spicy chicken fingers all very fresh and cheap too.

Blondies is nice for freshly made sandwiches and lovely potato salad.

Monsters café was good.

Croissant Moon Bakery has lovely fresh croissants and nice desserts too, again everything is very reasonably priced.

Cinnabon is a must have.........

3 Broomsticks is highly recommended. Go into The Hogshead for a fizzy pumpkin juice.....very sweet but nice to share. Frozen Butterbeer is nice too. Cauldron cake is lovely, as is most of the goodies in that shop.

Not a counter service but we couldn't miss Confisco Grill or Mythos, all excellent and not expensive. They have lovely inexpensive cocktails in both places........Sangria is lush!!

In IOA I wouldn't go back to Burger Digs or Circus McGurkas.



Studios........

Beverly Hills Boulangerie again for fresh croissants, sandwiches and desserts

Louie`s for cheap and cheerful pizza and salad.....lovely!!!

Simpsons area, we had a burger that was not nice so took it back and they happily exchanged it......it had been sitting out for too long, but the pizza, chicken and waffles and wraps were lovely.

Not counter but Finnegans is excellent and Lombards is good too.

Richter Burger has been a hit and a miss for us, but mostly good and a fixin`s bar.

Ben and Jerry`s is  a never miss for us 

Wouldn`t go back to Mel`s Diner.

Dippin Dots are ok.

Can`t comment on snack carts as apart from buying water we usually don`t use them.

You won`t be stuck for choice. 

Have a look at damo`s sticky.......... 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315

most of the menu`s are there, some of the prices may not be accurate and some places are not there any more, but they`re not far away and will give you a good idea of what your choices are in the parks.


----------



## sandyplayer

Wow! This is a great list! 

We never tried the cauldron cakes, will do!  And frozen butter beer and fizzy pumpkin juice were not sold when we went so we will try.  

So many suggestions, thanks. 
We did mythos last time and loved it, but wanted to try a different table service this time.  I did see the sticky, but most of that was about table service 
restaurants, not snacks.  I think we may do finnegans baed on what I read there.

I had no idea there was a Ben and Jerry's at city walk.....that will be great too. 

Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

sandyplayer said:


> Wow! This is a great list!
> 
> We never tried the cauldron cakes, will do!  And frozen butter beer and fizzy pumpkin juice were not sold when we went so we will try.
> 
> So many suggestions, thanks.
> We did mythos last time and loved it, but wanted to try a different table service this time.  I did see the sticky, but most of that was about table service
> restaurants, not snacks.  I think we may do finnegans baed on what I read there.
> 
> I had no idea there was a Ben and Jerry's at city walk.....that will be great too.
> 
> Thanks!



Glad to help 

Ben and Jerry`s is in The Studios.....opposite Louie`s ......very handy for us after pizza


----------



## Metro West

Let's keep all the food related questions together.

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## GoofyWithGlasses

Hi there  Does anyone know if Pastamore is still open, or will still be there by the end of July? We can't find anything about it on the Universal website <3


----------



## annette20071

Does anyone know which characters are typically at the Superstar Character Breakfast?  The Universal site just says Characters From: Nickelodeon; Hop; Despicable Me


I want to know which Nickelodeon characters!


----------



## Debs Hill

Does anyone know what is the next new restaurant to open at Citywalk....interested in the Italian and CowFish! 
Thanks 
debsx


----------



## Metro West

Let's keep all the food related questions together.

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## damo

GoofyWithGlasses said:


> Hi there  Does anyone know if Pastamore is still open, or will still be there by the end of July? We can't find anything about it on the Universal website <3



Pastamore is closed.  Another Italian restaurant is opening in its place and should be open by July.



annette20071 said:


> Does anyone know which characters are typically at the Superstar Character Breakfast?  The Universal site just says Characters From: Nickelodeon; Hop; Despicable Me
> 
> 
> I want to know which Nickelodeon characters!



The character vary but tend to be the characters from the parade.



Debs Hill said:


> Does anyone know what is the next new restaurant to open at Citywalk....interested in the Italian and CowFish!
> Thanks
> debsx



Keep an eye on the front page of this sticky as I will link to the new menus when the restaurants open.


----------



## aggordon2

I have twins with gluten, egg & dairy allergies. 
Are the restaurants as good as the restaurants at Disney when it come to food allergies?


----------



## damo

aggordon2 said:


> I have twins with gluten, egg & dairy allergies.
> Are the restaurants as good as the restaurants at Disney when it come to food allergies?



At the sit down restaurants, the items are marked with information if they are gluten free and dairy free.  The wait staff has info on all the food and you need to ask them.

At the counter service restaurants they have written information about the ingredients.  Personally, since your children have quite extensive allergies, I would contact the parks for info. 

https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Food-Allergies.aspx


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

We are pizza lovers, I've looked at the menus for Red Oven and Big Kahuna's, but no sizes for the pizza's, can someone who has ate at these places give me an idea on the size. I would hate to spend that much for a small pizza, there are 4 of us, DH and Ds have quite the appetite,lol... are they any good? I don't really want to leave being on-site if I don't have to...thanks!


----------



## damo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> We are pizza lovers, I've looked at the menus for Red Oven and Big Kahuna's, but no sizes for the pizza's, can someone who has ate at these places give me an idea on the size. I would hate to spend that much for a small pizza, there are 4 of us, DH and Ds have quite the appetite,lol... are they any good? I don't really want to leave being on-site if I don't have to...thanks!



Sal's Deli at Portofino has excellent pizza.  I find that a large pizza is good for 3 adults.  We usually get a salad to go with it.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/Online - Sals Lunch _and_ Dinner Menu 2.1.14_tcm13-44752.pdf


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

damo said:


> Sal's Deli at Portofino has excellent pizza.  I find that a large pizza is good for 3 adults.  We usually get a salad to go with it.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/Online - Sals Lunch _and_ Dinner Menu 2.1.14_tcm13-44752.pdf



thx!


----------



## deblynt13

What restaurants in Universal and IOA offer AAA discounts ? Does any of the restaurants at RPH offer AAA discounts ? Thanks.


----------



## deblynt13

I have a 14 year old daughter who is still a very picky eater. She eats chicken strips, hot dogs, pizza and Mac and cheese. She orders from kids meals in our home state all the time. Will we have a problem with her ordering from kids meals in Universal/IOA, Seaworld and surrounding hotels ?


----------



## damo

Not sure about anywhere other than Universal, but they usually do not care.


----------



## RAPstar

Pretty much all of the sit down restaurants in both parks have AAA discounts. Not sure about RPH, but I'm pretty sure the Islands dining room does. Not sure about Tchoup Chop or Jake's.


----------



## SCannon75

JillyBean1899 said:


> Are you talking about the Great Feast platter?  If so, no, it doesn't include drinks.



Yes the Great Feast platter & thanks!


----------



## Metro West

Merged with sticky thread.


----------



## deblynt13

Thanks!


----------



## kimnscott

I have booked a trip to US July 9- 13 2014. Now do I have to have reservations for Breakfast lunch or dinner? 
what are the best places to go for breakfast lunch and dinner?

thanks
kim


----------



## damo

Check the food sticky for lots of info.


----------



## loricfam

I know that guests staying on property get priority seating at many park and City Walk restaurants. But I read somewhere that priority seating is only Sunday through Thursday. Is that true? We are taking our first trip this July and I know it will be very crowded so I'd like to understand how this works.


----------



## Metro West

loricfam said:


> I know that guests staying on property get priority seating at many park and City Walk restaurants. But I read somewhere that priority seating is only Sunday through Thursday. Is that true? We are taking our first trip this July and I know it will be very crowded so I'd like to understand how this works.


 Priority seating should be available any night of the week...unless something has changed. 

Since this question is dining related, I moved this question into the food sticky.


----------



## SCannon75

Wondering where is good place to eat at IOA, we will be there 2 days & need lunch & dinner. Already set up for Three Broomsticks & Thunder Falls Cafe. Need 2 more for 2nd day, but need cheap-will have 4 kids with us so not Mythos or Confisco. Any recommendations on other places?


----------



## Metro West

SCannon75 said:


> Wondering where is good place to eat at IOA, we will be there 2 days & need lunch & dinner. Already set up for Three Broomsticks & Thunder Falls Cafe. Need 2 more for 2nd day, but need cheap-will have 4 kids with us so not Mythos or Confisco. Any recommendations on other places?


 We already have a sticky on this subject.


----------



## SCannon75

Metro West said:


> We already have a sticky on this subject.



What is a sticky? Sorry, I'm new to this site.


----------



## damo

SCannon75 said:


> What is a sticky? Sorry, I'm new to this site.



Now you're in the sticky!!!!

A sticky is just a thread that stays posted at the top of a forum.  It contains things that are commonly asked.


----------



## SCannon75

Oh ok gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## LilMommyBug

Haven't been to Universal since 2009 - the Buffalo Chicken Wraps at Mythos are gone?


----------



## damo

LilMommyBug said:


> Haven't been to Universal since 2009 - the Buffalo Chicken Wraps at Mythos are gone?



Mythos changes its menu around a lot but they aren't listed on the most current menu.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

DD has asked me to find places which have a good chicken sandwich, I have seen many places have them, but would love to here recommendations on which place you think has the best?!


----------



## damo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> DD has asked me to find places which have a good chicken sandwich, I have seen many places have them, but would love to here recommendations on which place you think has the best?!



Thunder Falls Terrace has a yummy one.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

damo said:


> Thunder Falls Terrace has a yummy one.



how much is it? I don't see it on the menu, thx!


----------



## damo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> how much is it? I don't see it on the menu, thx!



It is a wrap for $9.19

Croissant Moon and Boulangerie have turkey sandwiches on a croissant that are really good as well that comes with potato salad.  It is $9.19 too


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

damo said:


> It is a wrap for $9.19
> 
> Croissant Moon and Boulangerie have turkey sandwiches on a croissant that are really good as well that comes with potato salad.  It is $9.19 too



oh,lol Iwas wondering...  I guess I should have been more specific. DD likes fried chicken sandwiches.. she loves Zaxby's and things like that. Though she does love ham or turkey sandwiches to, thanks for the suggestion!
I've been looking through the menus and reviews so much I'm starting to confuse myself,lol


----------



## damo

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> oh,lol Iwas wondering...  I guess I should have been more specific. DD likes fried chicken sandwiches.. she loves Zaxby's and things like that. Though she does love ham or turkey sandwiches to, thanks for the suggestion!
> I've been looking through the menus and reviews so much I'm starting to confuse myself,lol



Maybe the chicken and waffle sandwich at Cletus' Chicken Shack at Fast Food Boulevard in the new Simpsons expansion?


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Maybe the chicken and waffle sandwich at Cletus' Chicken Shack at Fast Food Boulevard in the new Simpsons expansion?



OMG that looks absolutely wonderful !!!!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Mmmm looks yummy! I saw that on the menu. Can anyone tell me if it is good??!!


----------



## mmmagique

I read some reviews online, and they all seemed to like it. Just do a google search for the chicken and waffle sandwich at Cletus' Chicken Shack reviews.


----------



## petbren

Gluten free counter service options in the parks anyone??


----------



## damo

petbren said:


> Gluten free counter service options in the parks anyone??



Croissant Moon and Boulangerie have soup and salad meals.

Kebab House in IOA has kebabs 

Thunder Falls and Three Broomsticks have rotisserie chicken

Fire Eaters Grill has a gyro platter

Lisa's Teahouse of Horror has quite a few veggie options

Monster's Cafe had chicken, rib and combo platters

Most places have a fruit salad platter as well as other salad options.


----------



## petbren

damo said:


> Croissant Moon and Boulangerie have soup and salad meals.
> 
> Kebab House in IOA has kebabs
> 
> Thunder Falls and Three Broomsticks have rotisserie chicken
> 
> Fire Eaters Grill has a gyro platter
> 
> Lisa's Teahouse of Horror has quite a few veggie options
> 
> Monster's Cafe had chicken, rib and combo platters
> 
> Most places have a fruit salad platter as well as other salad options.



Thanks for the info.  I have learned a lot from you on these boards.
Are those items on the menus as GF?
Which of the parks is Fire Eaters Grill in?
That platter sounds good.


----------



## damo

petbren said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have learned a lot from you on these boards.
> Are those items on the menus as GF?
> Which of the parks is Fire Eaters Grill in?
> That platter sounds good.



No, they aren't marked but have been reported back from guests to be GF.  I recommend that you confirm before you order.  The servers know.  Fire Eaters Grill is in IOA.  You can also contact the park and they will give you a more comprehensive list.  It has been reported that there are dedicated gluten free fryers, so I would make sure you confirm that what you want is gluten free.

At the table service restaurants, the GF meals are marked GF and you can ask to have some meals prepared as GF.


Here is a link for you:  https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Food-Allergies.aspx

Oh and butterbeer is gluten free.


----------



## petbren

damo said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Food-Allergies.aspx[/url]
> 
> Oh and butterbeer is gluten free.



Thanks a bunch.  
We will be there in less than 24 hours


----------



## atricks

The Cold Stone at CityWalk opened up today, and they do honor the Annual Pass discount.   The downstairs Starbucks still has a bit of work to do on it.


----------



## startingtopanic

Metro West said:


> No...the only reservations are for breakfast and you have to make reservations through your package. Three Broomsticks is a counter service restaurant...no reservations otherwise.



I am slowly making my way through this thread, so maybe this question has been answered 100 times -- but, HOW do I sign up for the breakfast at Three Broomsticks, exactly, and what does it include?  Is it a buffet?

I thought you meant that there was an "add-on" option when you buy tickets, but I am not seeing it.  Thanks!


----------



## damo

startingtopanic said:


> I am slowly making my way through this thread, so maybe this question has been answered 100 times -- but, HOW do I sign up for the breakfast at Three Broomsticks, exactly, and what does it include?  Is it a buffet?
> 
> I thought you meant that there was an "add-on" option when you buy tickets, but I am not seeing it.  Thanks!



You don't need to sign up anymore.  You can just go.  It isn't a buffet.  You can find the menu for breakfast on the first post.


----------



## startingtopanic

damo said:


> You don't need to sign up anymore.  You can just go.  It isn't a buffet.  You can find the menu for breakfast on the first post.



Thank you!  

{Off to google "what is black pudding"...}  

ETA:  Ugh... Wish I hadn't!  LOL


----------



## englishrose47

startingtopanic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> {Off to google "what is black pudding"...}
> 
> ETA:  Ugh... Wish I hadn't!  LOL



Oh Come on it is good  Of course I am from England and grew up eating Black pudding !!!


----------



## startingtopanic

englishrose47 said:


> Oh Come on it is good  Of course I am from England and grew up eating Black pudding !!!



Ha, sorry, didn't mean to offend!    Wikipedia says "pork blood and oatmeal"...  That just does not sound appetizing!


----------



## damo

startingtopanic said:


> Ha, sorry, didn't mean to offend!    Wikipedia says "pork blood and oatmeal"...  That just does not sound appetizing!


----------



## startingtopanic

I am SO thankful to have found this thread.  The food pictures, the menu links, the discussion... has all been so helpful!  I have taken notes, and I am going to transfer them over to a list on my phone so I have it handy in the park.

Our family eats Paleo-style.  We will be bending the rules for special things like BUTTERBEER, of course!  But we try really, really hard to stick to gluten-free -- and this trip will be no exception.  Last thing I need is for everyone to feel like poo on vacation.  So I've been able to nail down some places where our choices are not just battered & deep-fried.  (Also keeping an eye on prices, which is very important to us, also!)

I am volunteering myself to post pictures of what the new Cabana Bay has to offer for food, if anyone is interested.  We will be staying there starting 3/31 -- the first day available to make reservations!  I will take as many pictures as I can, so that you can share them here with others, as well.  If there are any specific requests for Cabana Bay pictures/info, just let me know.  

THANKS again!


----------



## damo

startingtopanic said:


> I am SO thankful to have found this thread.  The food pictures, the menu links, the discussion... has all been so helpful!  I have taken notes, and I am going to transfer them over to a list on my phone so I have it handy in the park.
> 
> Our family eats Paleo-style.  We will be bending the rules for special things like BUTTERBEER, of course!  But we try really, really hard to stick to gluten-free -- and this trip will be no exception.  Last thing I need is for everyone to feel like poo on vacation.  So I've been able to nail down some places where our choices are not just battered & deep-fried.  (Also keeping an eye on prices, which is very important to us, also!)
> 
> I am volunteering myself to post pictures of what the new Cabana Bay has to offer for food, if anyone is interested.  We will be staying there starting 3/31 -- the first day available to make reservations!  I will take as many pictures as I can, so that you can share them here with others, as well.  If there are any specific requests for Cabana Bay pictures/info, just let me know.
> 
> THANKS again!



Thank you for doing that!  Can you take photos of all the menus there so I can post them in the original post?


----------



## englishrose47

startingtopanic said:


> Ha, sorry, didn't mean to offend!    Wikipedia says "pork blood and oatmeal"...  That just does not sound appetizing!



No offense taken I know what it is made of


----------



## startingtopanic

damo said:


> Thank you for doing that!  Can you take photos of all the menus there so I can post them in the original post?



Sure, I will do my best.  



englishrose47 said:


> No offense taken I know what it is made of



LOL, I figured _you_ knew what it was made of...  I'm just saying, they do not make it sound great.  Is there more to the recipe than "pork blood and oatmeal"?  If I hadn't looked it up... maybe I would have tried it and liked it?


----------



## schumigirl

startingtopanic said:


> LOL, I figured _you_ knew what it was made of...  I'm just saying, they do not make it sound great.  Is there more to the recipe than "pork blood and oatmeal"?  If I hadn't looked it up... maybe I would have tried it and liked it?



For me it's absolutely disgusting........but I have a couple of friends who like it but when they tried the stuff in 3B's breakfast they thought it was rank and were surprised JKR allowed it as it was so bad, maybe she hadn't tasted it?

Hope you have a great stay at Cabana Bay.......looks lovely


----------



## calmdown

I am planning spring break trip for my college age daughter, one of her friends, my wife, and myself for next year.  We spent 1 day at IOA several years ago, pre Harry Potter.  It looks like staying on site is cost effective verses staying offsite and adding the express pass on four tickets.  My question as I begin to budget is what are the dinning options in the parks?  How much should I budget for mostly counter service and only 1 table service for the whole trip?  Any suggestions on the best table service?


----------



## Lynne G

Staying onsite is a great perk.  Early entry and unlimited express pass, for the day you check in and including the day you check out.

As for food, there's a ton of eating places in the parks and Citiwalk.  Check the menu stickie that damo has at the top of this forum.  The prices may not be the most current, but the menus will give you an idea of the food, and what you may like or not like.  

It seems, with a drink, most of the fast food meals are around 10 to 15 dollars.  Sit down inexepensive is Mythos.  Good food, nice scenery.  It may not be open for dinner, but it makes a nice place to have lunch for only a few dollars more than a fast food place.  While everyone has their favorites, we like Finnagins in the Studios, and Margaritaville and NASCAR or NBA in Citiwalk.  We also like the pizza at Sal's in the Portofino. And there's going to be more new restaurants in Citiwalk coming in the next year. 

Have a great time!  We enjoy our Universal vacations.


----------



## darioster

Our son is gluten and dairy free it will be our first trip to universal in august . Please help with some restaurants and quick service places to eat 
Thanks


----------



## Metro West

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## rowan555

One thing I noticed is that the price difference b/t counter service and full service dining at the parks is rather small compared to Disney.  While we only did counter service last trip, we're going to try Finnegans and Mythos this trip.  Looking at the menu, and depending on what we order, of course, it's quite a deal to do the full service restaurants.  A burger at Fast Food Boulevard, for example, is $10.99 or $11.99, while a burger that looks much better at the full-service locations runs about $12.99.  I noticed Finnegans appears to have free bread for the table, which makes it an even better deal!

I do have one question - when dining at one of the full service locations, are soda refills free, or do you just get one glass of soda for the price?


----------



## cgattis

Refills are free at full service, or at least the ones we've done.

And yes, Finnegans brings bread AND apple butter to the table.  Mmm!!


----------



## rowan555

cgattis said:


> Refills are free at full service, or at least the ones we've done.
> 
> And yes, Finnegans brings bread AND apple butter to the table.  Mmm!!




Well, then, Finnegans it is for our trip!!!  Thanks!


----------



## shortnsassy730

Does anyone have a loose timeframe of when the new restaurants are expected to open at Citywalk?


----------



## Metro West

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## damo

shortnsassy730 said:


> Does anyone have a loose timeframe of when the new restaurants are expected to open at Citywalk?



There are no official dates yet.  They are all in construction.  Antojitos is open as is the new Starbucks and the new ice cream place and Red Oven Pizza.


----------



## shortnsassy730

Thanks!!! Hoping they will be open in November!


----------



## startingtopanic

Checked in early today for opening day...  I've gotten a few menu pictures already, but I do not understand how to put them into a message here, at all.  I have tried and tried to figure it out.  Help?  lol  All I can find is "insert image" and then it asks for a URL.  Isn't there a way to just attach a file?


----------



## damo

startingtopanic said:


> Checked in early today for opening day...  I've gotten a few menu pictures already, but I do not understand how to put them into a message here, at all.  I have tried and tried to figure it out.  Help?  lol  All I can find is "insert image" and then it asks for a URL.  Isn't there a way to just attach a file?



You have to post them to a site like photobucket first and then link from there.


----------



## startingtopanic

{deleted -- bad link}


----------



## Rjsoto24601

We would like to do the character breakfast at US (Cafe La Bamba). My husband however has dietary needs and can only eat specific things.  Do they make accommodations (i.e. eggs only platter, etc) and if we chose to go and hubby decides not to order a meal would he still have to pay to sit with us for the character experience?


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

DD and I decided to share a couple things, so we got the Chicken Waffle Sandwich at Cletus, and a meat pizza at Luigi's. DH and Ds got chicken wings. I personally thought the sandwich was very tasty, DD said she's had better(very picky,lol), but we both agreed that for a theme park the pizza was pretty good and we would order that again in the future! DH and Ds said the wings were good as well!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

ugh why won't my pics show up, I used photobucket.. did I use the wrong copy?


Nevermind I figured it out!!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

after reading about and seeing a pic of it had to try the famous Lard Lad donut. Here is a pic of it next to my hand to show how big it was. I'd say it is probably the same amount as 6 smaller donuts at Dunkin or Krispy Kreme and in my honest opinion it didn't taste any different to me then the same kind of donut at Dunkins...but was good!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## startingtopanic

I have lots more pictures but I am not posting any more unless I know they are going to work with my flickr account & be helpful.  I don't understand why I can't just get them to show up in my message.


----------



## damo

startingtopanic said:


> I have lots more pictures but I am not posting any more unless I know they are going to work with my flickr account & be helpful.  I don't understand why I can't just get them to show up in my message.



You need to be linking to something ending in jpg

When you see your photo in flickr in your account , right click on it and copy and paste the url that ends in jpg.

Then come back here and in your post click on the little mountain in the square thing that is on top of the rectangle you post in and then paste your url.  Or type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make sure you have your photos set to public and not private and you have not disabled sharing.


----------



## NickyKnack

Are they still serving breakfast at 3 broomsticks?


----------



## GeorgiaPeach74

NickyKnack said:


> Are they still serving breakfast at 3 broomsticks?



Yes. They're doing it as part of a vacation package: http://www.universalorlandovacation...rding-world-of-harry-potter-vacation-packages


----------



## damo

They always serve breakfast at Three Broomsticks now.  It is open to everyone.


----------



## aubriee

damo said:


> They always serve breakfast at Three Broomsticks now.  It is open to everyone.



True.  My mom ate breakfast there March 29th, while me and my husband rode Forbidden Journey a few times.  We were just staying onsite, (no package), but it was open to anyone.


----------



## mrsabbott

We didn't eat there, but we did go in to get coffee. It was open and serving breakfast to anyone. Minimal wait times.


----------



## bumbershoot

Breakfast was only available for HP packages at the beginning, but it's been open to all for quite awhile now. And with no reservations needed as far as I know. 

Important to know that they start serving lunch at 10:30, so don't make your plans for breakfast too late!


----------



## Kathy427

Just wondering if anyone has purchased the UDP?  
I never purchased any plans before in the past and I read they made some changes to them of where you can use it.

If your going with 3 people for a week, can you use it in both parks? 
Do you have to use it all up in one day? Does everyone in your party need one? Can you split one ticket up, to share the plan? 

I'm not really sure how this works because we dont usuallystay late at the park, we normally leave around 6pm and find a place to eat outside the park,
or would you get a QSP for 3 and use that for a late lunch/dinner? 
What's your opinion on this.


----------



## macraven

_when i was there in january, breakfast was still available to 11:00.

lunch menu available at 10:30_


----------



## macraven

_i did the quick service plan in january for 2 days.

in order for it to work financially to your advantage, you need to know the menu costs at the food eateries.


my savings probably totaled to about $5+ each day i bought it._


----------



## janetkay272

Have any adults had any issues ordering off the kids menu at the three broomsticks? I'm trying to not to kill my diet but still enjoy all the good food at wizarding world. We won't have any kids in our party.

Also has anyone had an issue if your party splits up and washes you hands and the rest of you get food and gets a seat. Will the people who manage crowds prevent you from entering the restaurant and rejoining your party at the table? I haven't been to the park since the original grand opening and I remember the crowd control people being a little aggressive especially in the restaurant. 

Just wondering those who have been there more recently thought's.


----------



## bumbershoot

Well, I would just have everyone use the washroom and then go get in line.

But if someone did have to go to the bathroom, I would just exit then enter again through the "bar" (which is open to kids), and just point out where the others are already sitting.


It's a counter service place so they don't care what you're ordering.

But FYI, there are small plates of things.  I typically get a bowl of potato leek soup (vegetarian, if anyone reading is interested in that) and a side salad.  Sometimes we'll get fries or another sort of potato, but that's a lot of potato.


----------



## schumigirl

Order what you like....no-one will question you. 

And yep, go through the Hogshead for the bathroom if need be. Won`t be a problem.


----------



## bobbi565

Can you get a Coke or other ordinary soft drink at  Three Broomsticks?


----------



## Dee2013

There is no soda served at WWoHP. You can certainly bring it in, though. There is a food vendor right outside Hogsmeade so if I think I will need a drink, I just pick one up.


----------



## bobbi565

Thanks!  I can't wait to try a butterbeer, and DS will drink water or lemonade, but DH will probably need a diet Coke.


----------



## macraven

bobbi565 said:


> Thanks!  I can't wait to try a butterbeer, and DS will drink water or lemonade, but DH will probably need a diet Coke.



_dh will have to buy his soda before you get to the parry hotter land.
no soda is sold there._


----------



## startingtopanic

Finally!  I _could not_ figure this out with flickr.  But I realized I have an OLD photobucket account I can use.  

There will be more to come... slowly.

Menu -- Galaxy Bowl @ Cabana Bay:


----------



## damo

startingtopanic said:


> Finally!  I _could not_ figure this out with flickr.  But I realized I have an OLD photobucket account I can use.
> 
> There will be more to come... slowly.
> 
> Menu -- Galaxy Bowl @ Cabana Bay:



Once you get them up I'll link to them in the OP.


----------



## derekburgan

Dee2013 said:


> There is no soda served at WWoHP. You can certainly bring it in, though. There is a food vendor right outside Hogsmeade so if I think I will need a drink, I just pick one up.



There's Coke Freestyle steps away at Dog Sugre's Desert Kebob House and I believe going the other way the Jurassic Park Popcorn and The Watering Hole are almost across from each other. Both offer soda. My preference being the Coke Freestyle because once you buy the cup there is almost never a line at the many machines throughout both parks.


----------



## JEmaryland

I hope this is in the right spot. A group of 8 of us, all adults, plan to do a Wednesday night at CityWalk during our trip a month from now. I'm wondering if we'll need reservations for dinner. I don't really want to lock us down to a plan at this point, but I also don't want us to not have any options once we're down there. Does it get very busy on weeknights?


----------



## macraven

_a month from now will put you at mid May.

weekdays/evenings are not bad for city walk restaurants.
but with a large group, do a ressie thru open table._


----------



## mjohnson96

We have had larger groups with 16  and depends on where you want to eat. If we want to go to Margaritaville then I will make sure a few days before to book something on open table but many times I will call morning/afternoon of to let them know we are coming. Last year was early June and we didn't have a problem getting a table during the week for that large of a group.


----------



## startingtopanic

Lunch/Dinner menus:


----------



## startingtopanic

More Lunch/Dinner menus:

(Sorry I never even THOUGHT about breakfast!)


----------



## broady

New to all this..... 

First visit to Florida......so excited going in 5 weeks, last minute decision. Staying on site at universal and need to get planning, anyone know of great places for breakfast. Looked at restaurants for lunch and dinner but could do with ideas for breakfast beyond the hotel. 

Thank you for any help


----------



## wilma-bride

When staying at RPR, we usually grab a quick breakfast at Orchid Court Lounge - it does coffee, juice and pastries plus cereals and other grab 'n' go breakfast options.

If you want somewhere away from the hotel, though, there is a Cinnabon at CityWalk.  Other than that, there are breakfast options within the parks themselves.  One of my favourites is the Apple Danish at Croissant Moon in Islands of Adventure.  It's just an apple Danish, nothing special but so good


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, other than the hotel we will use Croissant moon bakery occasionally, nice and fresh.

Cinnabon and Starbucks too.


----------



## pixeegrl

I second Croissant Moon


----------



## 2girlsmom

I agree, Croissant Moon is great at IOA as are the Starbucks and Cinnabon. At USF we like the Boulangerie Pastry shop (just inside the park, has muffins, pastries and AWESOME cheesecake for later in the day). Also, the Lard Lad donuts are fun. But if you are looking for a sit down full breakfast, I can't think of anything in the parks.


----------



## damo

2girlsmom said:


> I agree, Croissant Moon is great at IOA as are the Starbucks and Cinnabon. At USF we like the Boulangerie Pastry shop (just inside the park, has muffins, pastries and AWESOME cheesecake for later in the day). Also, the Lard Lad donuts are fun. But if you are looking for a sit down full breakfast, I can't think of anything in the parks.



Other than the character breakfast, there aren't any sit down full breakfasts at the parks other than Three Broomsticks which is counter service but still serves full breakfasts.  The hotels all have full sit down to order breakfasts.


----------



## Bluer101

Croissant Moon is great. If you like Burger King you can go there at the Whopper Bar. They serve the basic BK breakfast.


----------



## Seeker615

We did Cinnabon at City walk twice and also the Three Broomsticks Breakfast at IOA. 

Both were very good. 

We did the breakfast buffet at Royal pacific and it was okay. A little pricey.


----------



## broady

Thank you.  I will have a look at those and see if I can find menus.


----------



## gschmerl

Croissant Moon and  Boulangerie Pastry shop are both great for breakfast. CM is right inside the gate at IOA and Boulangerie is right inside US.
  Besides pastries, you can get very good egg sandwiches there.


----------



## buckeev

gschmerl said:


> Croissant Moon and  Boulangerie Pastry shop are both great for breakfast. CM is right inside the gate at IOA and Boulangerie is right inside US.
> Besides pastries, you can get very good egg sandwiches there.


*
THIS!!!*

Also...over at the Hard Rock Hotel, there is a very good restaurant..."The Kitchen"...(Not cheap, but what is?) Their breakfast buffet is one of our favs.
To save a bit of money-and on rushed mornings, we just carry a breakfast bar or the like into the park and down it while waiting for HP...or The Minions to get to work!
Universal is a blast!


----------



## rowan555

I'm glad it's not just us - we pack Zone bars and bottled water and eat/drink on the walk from RPR to the parks!  Then we have an early lunch at a counter service.  We don't ever spend any money on breakfast on vacation.


----------



## glamdring269

I have no idea just how close to the hotel it is but noticed someone mention there is a hash house a go go nearby.  That place has phenomenal breakfast.  We went to the one in Vegas in December and I enjoyed an amazing bacon waffle.


----------



## JessicaR

gschmerl said:


> Croissant Moon and  Boulangerie Pastry shop are both great for breakfast. CM is right inside the gate at IOA and Boulangerie is right inside US.
> Besides pastries, you can get very good egg sandwiches there.



This is our routine for years!  Once in a while we do the hotels buffet - excellent when you want a huge wonderful all you can eat breakfast.


----------



## broady

Great thanks everyone.  All this is really helpful. 
Can't wait 5 weeks and counting


----------



## wilma-bride

glamdring269 said:


> I have no idea just how close to the hotel it is but noticed someone mention there is a hash house a go go nearby.  That place has phenomenal breakfast.  We went to the one in Vegas in December and I enjoyed an amazing bacon waffle.



HHAGG is on International Drive so it is close but not close enough to walk.  Would probably be OK if you had a car.


----------



## schumigirl

glamdring269 said:


> I have no idea just how close to the hotel it is but noticed someone mention there is a hash house a go go nearby.  That place has phenomenal breakfast.  We went to the one in Vegas in December and I enjoyed an amazing bacon waffle.



It will take you about 5 minutes in a car to get there, never been but heard it's good. If you like nice places for breakfast within driving distance this place is amazing

http://www.peachvalleyrestaurants.com/menu.php


It's in the Dr Phillips area with Lots of locals and food is incredible! Well worth taking the time to go 



JessicaR said:


> This is our routine for years!  Once in a while we do the hotels buffet - excellent when you want a huge wonderful all you can eat breakfast.



Yep us too Jessica........we like to take the time to have breakfast every day..........sometimes it's just a pastry from either club level or Orchids or we do the full buffet breakfast in The Islands which is amazing if we are not heading straight to the parks ........we don't mind paying for good food anytime and we know what we get is always worth it at RPR 



wilma-bride said:


> HHAGG is on International Drive so it is close but not close enough to walk.  Would probably be OK if you had a car.



Yes I wouldn't like to walk it......far too much like hard work


----------



## broady

Thank you, but We've no car hire as we are only doing universal and staying a week.  

Not really planning to go far.....well maybe the mall for a little retail therapy! 

So anything at on site hotels or in parks that's great for food is helpful. 

36 days and counting


----------



## Metro West

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## deblynt13

What are your thoughts on the Universal Dining Plans? Have you found them worth it ? I did it when we went to Disney and found it a great deal. Have you found any restrictions on meals or snack restrictions that you weren't expecting. It looks like Butterbeer is an option. Can I swap an entree for a sandwich at a table service  restaurant? I also have 2 picky girls one more so than the other. They are ages 12 and 14 and at least one of them will only eat off the kids menus. Is it possible for me to purchase the kids meal dining plan for them even though it says ages 3-9.


----------



## atricks

Antojito's, the new Meixcan restaurant at CityWalk, starting yesterday 4/21 now does lunch and is now open at 11am (Before it was opening up at 5pm)


----------



## nanacruiser

Islands has this place near the entrance I don't know the name of I have only been 2 times being from the west but I always by funnel cakes there.


----------



## Kassie13

How realistic is to book a reservation for breakfast at the Three Broomsticks the day or a couple days before you'd like to eat there?

Last time we went to Universal, we had a vacation package and I was able to book the reservation months beforehand, but when I booked the hotel and bought the tickets today, I forgot that you needed a vacation package in order to book one by phone (or so I was told). Apparently, I'll have to go to the Three Broomsticks in person and ask for a reservation that way. I'm just wondering how likely y'all think it is that they'll have any spots available. My family and I really enjoyed eating breakfast there in 2012 and would love to do so again this year.

I'd just cancel everything and get a vacation package instead like I should have done, but the park tickets are non-refundable.

We will be there 6/29-7/2.


----------



## bumbershoot

If you were going before Diagon Alley opened I would tell you that no one needs a reservation there anymore.  But those first months of Diagon are going to change that!  Then again, maybe they'll all be over in the Studios and you'll have no problems.


----------



## damo

Kassie13 said:


> How realistic is to book a reservation for breakfast at the Three Broomsticks the day or a couple days before you'd like to eat there?
> 
> Last time we went to Universal, we had a vacation package and I was able to book the reservation months beforehand, but when I booked the hotel and bought the tickets today, I forgot that you needed a vacation package in order to book one by phone (or so I was told). Apparently, I'll have to go to the Three Broomsticks in person and ask for a reservation that way. I'm just wondering how likely y'all think it is that they'll have any spots available. My family and I really enjoyed eating breakfast there in 2012 and would love to do so again this year.
> 
> I'd just cancel everything and get a vacation package instead like I should have done, but the park tickets are non-refundable.
> 
> We will be there 6/29-7/2.



You don't need reservations to eat breakfast at Three Broomsticks anymore.  You shouldn't have an issue with it.


----------



## sassy2000

Can anyone give me recent info on the character meals at the hotels? Wanted to know which characters are at teach dinner. Are the minions only at breakfast? I have looked on Universal website and they don't list what characters are there.
Any help would be appreciated. We are staying at Cabana Bay June 3 for a wk and I wanted to get the kids in to character meal. We went to Islands 2 yrs ago and saw the Simpsons there. When we were there last summer, we saw the minions at the breakfast at Royal Pacific. I wish Universal would list the characters like Disney does.


----------



## derekburgan

nanacruiser said:


> Islands has this place near the entrance I don't know the name of I have only been 2 times being from the west but I always by funnel cakes there.



Both Croissant Moon Bakery in IOA and Kid Zone Pizza in USF got funnel cakes earlier this year. There are three types. Regular Funnel Cake. Funnel Cake Sundae. Funnel Cake Mega Sundae. 

The mega sundae is highly recommended. Have a picture of it here. The combination of the warm funnel cake and cold ice cream is wonderful.

http://blog.touringplans.com/2013/08/03/the-saturday-six-top-six-outrageous-food-items-at-universal/


----------



## macraven

sassy2000 said:


> Can anyone give me recent info on the character meals at the hotels? Wanted to know which characters are at teach dinner. Are the minions only at breakfast? I have looked on Universal website and they don't list what characters are there.
> Any help would be appreciated. We are staying at Cabana Bay June 3 for a wk and I wanted to get the kids in to character meal. We went to Islands 2 yrs ago and saw the Simpsons there. When we were there last summer, we saw the minions at the breakfast at Royal Pacific. I wish Universal would list the characters like Disney does.



_it is best to call the hotel direct.
ask them the days of the week they hold the character dining as it can change and not be reflected on the UO website.
the characters rotate for the dinner hour to each hotel certain days of the week.

the characters can also change so when you call, you would have up to date info for the date you plan.

the hotels can tell you the general days of the week and characters that will be present in advance.
but, call the week out before your trip and recheck in case changes have been made._


----------



## BlueIvy

Leaving tommorow for our trip and I've been to universal a couple of times . I had counter service which was okay but expensive. I would like to know where are the yummiest places to eat . It could be table service or counter service..and what are the best snacks?

I'm so sad were not visiting disney ....I LOVE the bread at kona kafe and I LOVE making my own rice crispie treat in dtd...and of course the dole whip floats...I'm making myself depressed  I love Disney....

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using DISBoards


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

At USF, the new Springfield area has lots of tasty food. I had the chicken tacos from the taco "truck" recently and they were great. Finnegan's is a great table service place, and I love their soda bread. 

At IOA, I just love The Wizarding World's food. Three Broomsticks is great. I'm obsessed with the strawberry peanut butter ice cream. Fizzing Whizzbees are my favorite candy from Honeydukes. I think I might like it more than dole whip! I haven't been to Mythos in a long time, but it's supposed to still be good and the decor inside is amazing.


----------



## bumbershoot

Rock Cake from the magic/candy store and a coffee from 3 Broomsticks, eaten out in the back patio of 3 Broomsticks while enjoying the morning sunshine.


----------



## damo

bumbershoot said:


> Rock Cake from the magic/candy store and a coffee from 3 Broomsticks, eaten out in the back patio of 3 Broomsticks while enjoying the morning sunshine.



Zonko's no longer exists.  The have expanded Honeyduke's so that it now occupies the entire store. 

I've never tasted their Rock Cake.  I'll have to give it a try.  I do love sitting out on the back balcony and drinking my butterbeer.


----------



## GlendaO

damo said:


> Zonko's no longer exists.  The have expanded Honeyduke's so that it now occupies the entire store.  I've never tasted their Rock Cake.  I'll have to give it a try.  I do love sitting out on the back balcony and drinking my butterbeer.



My kids are going to be soooo disappointed with this news :-(  Do you know, are there plans to open one at Diagon Alley?


----------



## bumbershoot

damo said:


> Zonko's no longer exists.  The have expanded Honeyduke's so that it now occupies the entire store.
> 
> I've never tasted their Rock Cake.  I'll have to give it a try.  I do love sitting out on the back balcony and drinking my butterbeer.



You should definitely try one.  It's like a scone, but with some spice.  I used to love them with a frozen butterbeer, but recently I've gotten a massive and long-lasting brain freeze with the frozen butterbeer, no matter how slowly or carefully I try to drink it.  I don't like crying at themeparks, and especially not in Wizarding World, so I can't do it anymore.  I think I might have a filling that needs to be replaced, but my dentist has refused to look at it...new dentist might be needed so that I can try to enjoy the frozen butterbeer again!

I know, too much detail.  But the coffee and rock cake...scrumptious.



GlendaO said:


> My kids are going to be soooo disappointed with this news :-(  Do you know, are there plans to open one at Diagon Alley?



After damo's welcome news (I cannot stand the crowds in that place, and it's just a horrible design!) I went a'googling.



> According to Tom Schroder, vice president of corporate communications of Universal Orlando Resorts, the items currently sold at Zonko's will be incorporated into the Weasleys' Wizarding Wheezes shop at the new Diagon Alley venue.


----------



## BlueIvy

This thread has been super helpful! Ty

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using DISBoards


----------



## RedSox68

we need someone to post menus from the new Cabana Bay resort


----------



## damo

RedSox68 said:


> we need someone to post menus from the new Cabana Bay resort



It is done in the first post


----------



## RedSox68

damo said:


> It is done in the first post



Thank you!   WOW their prices are HIGH! $5.99 for a hot dog?  UGH.

Now all we need are menus for the new restaurant in Diagon Alley when it opens.


----------



## redmomof4

macraven said:


> _the food places at citywalk that accepts the ap for the discount, usually accept gift cards.
> 
> if you discover this information is no longer valid, please correct me.
> 
> this the current listing of cw places that accept ap:
> _



I'd like to pick you Universal Experts brains. With this current promotion https://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Special-Offers/American-Express.aspx where I can get 10% off with using my AE card is there any other benefit to having a Preferred Pass? We won't have a car so parking doesn't matter. Does the AP food discount include alcohol? Does it include food carts/vendors? Please be patient, haven't been to US since 1999!

I booked a room at PB with the AP discount with the intent to get one PP and 4 3d p2p tickets (so my ticket price is only approx $100 more than if I would have bought 5 3ds). In addition, I was able to book a room at RP for about the same price as the AP discount was at PB. I know the rooms are bigger at PB and that is one thing making me think I should just switch. I was justifying the $100 difference with savings on food/merch but now I can get that anyway. I guess I'll just have to justify the difference for the additional 115 sq ft in the room since there will be five of us! I think I just answered my own question. 

Probably stick with my plan since it only saves me $100, right? Maybe I'll swing another trip in the year! Haha! Plus that 2 for 1 domestic bottles sounds like a good perk!


----------



## shezdsny

thanks for the great information, thinking of going this summer


----------



## JessicaR

So anyone know is there a place to make purchases of candy and HP goodies prior to Diagon Alley opening?


----------



## damo

JessicaR said:


> So anyone know is there a place to make purchases of candy and HP goodies prior to Diagon Alley opening?



Honeydukes at Hogsmeade has a whole store full of candy and goodies.  The gift store at the front of IOA also has candy and goodies.


----------



## buckeev

shezdsny said:


> thanks for the great information, thinking of going this summer



If you're gonna go this summer, you probably should book your room pretty soon! (Especially if you're gonna stay on site!) There are many very knowledgeable Universal veteran vacation warriors on here more than willing to share their tips!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> If you're gonna go this summer, you probably should book your room pretty soon! (Especially if you're gonna stay on site!) There are many very knowledgeable Universal veteran vacation warriors on here more than willing to share their tips!



That made me laugh


----------



## macraven

redmomof4 said:


> I'd like to pick you Universal Experts brains. With this current promotion https://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Special-Offers/American-Express.aspx where I can get 10% off with using my AE card is there any other benefit to having a Preferred Pass? We won't have a car so parking doesn't matter. Does the AP food discount include alcohol? Does it include food carts/vendors? Please be patient, haven't been to US since 1999!
> 
> I booked a room at PB with the AP discount with the intent to get one PP and 4 3d p2p tickets (so my ticket price is only approx $100 more than if I would have bought 5 3ds). In addition, I was able to book a room at RP for about the same price as the AP discount was at PB. I know the rooms are bigger at PB and that is one thing making me think I should just switch. I was justifying the $100 difference with savings on food/merch but now I can get that anyway. I guess I'll just have to justify the difference for the additional 115 sq ft in the room since there will be five of us! I think I just answered my own question.
> 
> Probably stick with my plan since it only saves me $100, right? Maybe I'll swing another trip in the year! Haha! Plus that 2 for 1 domestic bottles sounds like a good perk!



_i read the AE restrictions you posted and alcohol is (generally) not included, either are the carts.
the merchandise states a minimum requirement for the AE discount.
it goes the same way with the preferred annual pass.

the site you referred to stated something about using the mobile device for the discount.
haven't had enough coffee so i might have misinterpreted that portion.

if you go with the preferred pass, that will be better than the power pass.
power pass has blackout dates for the studios in july/august, in parts.
https://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Annual-Passes/2014-Power-Blockout-Dates.aspx_


----------



## orum

macraven said:


> _i read the AE restrictions you posted and alcohol is (generally) not included, either are the carts.
> the merchandise states a minimum requirement for the AE discount.
> it goes the same way with the preferred annual pass.
> 
> the site you referred to stated something about using the mobile device for the discount.
> haven't had enough coffee so i might have misinterpreted that portion.
> 
> if you go with the preferred pass, that will be better than the power pass.
> power pass has blackout dates for the studios in july/august, in parts.
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Annual-Passes/2014-Power-Blockout-Dates.aspx_



The mobile device means you have to bring up this page and show it to the person ringing you out to get the 10%. 
http://m.universalorlando.com/american_express

It looks like it isn't automatic just for using an American Express card.

Don't you get a 10% discount at restaurants with AAA too?

Dan


----------



## macraven

_i have both.
ap and aaa cards.

i use them both for the 10% discounts.

there are some places in city walk that don't have the AAA symbol in the store front window but do accept it.
just have to ask when your merch is run up.


the only place where i have not been able to use either discount card is the store near spiderman.
i buy graphic novels in that store._


----------



## mrsdrum

Is it worth it to do the show package at Lombards?


----------



## macraven

_i have done the dining at lombards and have seen the cinema show.
but not as a package.

for me, it wouldn't be my thing.
there are quite a few locations around the lagoon that have great views.

_


----------



## schumigirl

mrsdrum said:


> Is it worth it to do the show package at Lombards?



We have eaten at Lombards many times and seen the show......but not done the package. 

It's not necessary, there are plenty of good spots around the lagoon to see the show.

Then you can choose to eat wherever you like. Lombards is always a hit and a miss with us so I would choose to eat somewhere else.


----------



## Disuser

We have a large group of Harry Potter fans leaving Disney World to catch the new ride and spend the day.  They'll be back at Disney World that evening for dinner.  I'll be picking up the lunch tab.  We have some male teens in our group that can put away the food.  Is $50. each person a fair price for most lunches at Universal?  I'm clueless.


----------



## rowan555

I'd think $15 for lunch and $5 or $6 for a snack or extra drink during the day should more than do it!  $50 per person sounds like a 2 day  lunch and dinner park food budget to me!


----------



## Disuser

Thanks for answering rowan555.  I appreciate it!


----------



## flfun

rowan555 said:


> I'd think $15 for lunch and $5 or $6 for a snack or extra drink during the day should more than do it!  $50 per person sounds like a 2 day  lunch and dinner park food budget to me!


----------



## damo

If you check out the food sticky, all the approximate prices are listed and should give you an idea.


----------



## Bluer101

Disuser said:


> We have a large group of Harry Potter fans leaving Disney World to catch the new ride and spend the day.  They'll be back at Disney World that evening for dinner.  I'll be picking up the lunch tab.  We have some male teens in our group that can put away the food.  Is $50. each person a fair price for most lunches at Universal?  I'm clueless.



At $50 per person do you have extra room for me. 

All kidding aside, were a family of three and we budget $50 for all three of us. So total per day is $150 and normally we never go over and plenty way under.


----------



## Disuser

LOL Bluer101, Thanks everyone!


----------



## nkereina

What are your favorite sit down full service restaurants between IoA, US and City Walk? And which ones allow priority seating? And lastly, how do you go about scheduling priority seating? We'll be staying at RPR.

One more question - does Margaritaville serve breakfast? Their menu online doesn't show it and lists their opening time at 11:30, but I saw a photo on a blog that showed Margaritaville advertising "breakfast nachos" which sound great


----------



## Melisa1

Our favorites are Margaritaville and Bubba Gumps!  I thought they open at 11:00am for lunch - but breakfast nachos sound awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
I will be there in 3 days and will try to post if I see it open for breakfast.


----------



## nkereina

Melisa1 said:


> Our favorites are Margaritaville and Bubba Gumps!  I thought they open at 11:00am for lunch - but breakfast nachos sound awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
> I will be there in 3 days and will try to post if I see it open for breakfast.



Thanks! The photo I saw was from the Fall and it was a sign they had set up out front for breakfast nachos - not sure it was something available after 11 or if maybe they are open for breakfast on the weekends? Can't find anymore info on it!


----------



## rowan555

Planogirl said:


> If you can catch it open, the Monsters Cafe in the Studios has mediocre food but amazing theming.  The trouble is that it is usually only open during HHN or during extremely crowded periods.  It's a pity.



FWIW, we ate a few times at Monsters Cafe during a pretty slow time in late August, and it was open until about half an hour before the park closed both nights we were there.  We loved the theming and it was the only restaurant where I took photos.


----------



## glocon

I love Mythos at IoA. Delicious risottos. Also Thunder Falls Terrace at IoA but that is counter service. And 3Broomsticks also counter service at IoA for the theming.


----------



## RMulieri

You dont schedule priority seating.You show your resort room key and get the next available table for your party size ahead of walk ins.People with reservations trump both.This is  subject to crowd levels, restaurant and sometimes night of the week ( if it is busy or weekend night they might not honor it.Margaritaville is notorious for this)..You can make traditonal ressies at Opentable.com for most Universal eateries except Bubba gumps.They do not participate in the priority seating or reservation programs


----------



## Bluer101

Mythos is the best. 

Margaritaville the worse, right now. They just don't care about you and only the money.


----------



## lazer

I can't find a real answer, when can I cook reservations? How far in advance? Going in October. Was able to get Mythos booked, but was too far out for City Walk places. Any insight? Or do they all use different time frames?


----------



## macraven

_you can cook some ressies 60/30 days out.
longer periods for some other places, it varies by eatery site._


----------



## RedSox68

Bluer101 said:


> All kidding aside, were a family of three and we budget $50 for all three of us. So total per day is $150 and normally we never go over and plenty way under.



That's exactly how we budget!  And we never go over.  That's another reason why we decided not to buy the dining plan at Disney -- we could never eat $60 worth of food per day.


----------



## RedSox68

Is Monster's Cafe new?  i don't remember this last time we were there in 2012.  And what does it replace?  Thanks.


----------



## damo

RedSox68 said:


> Is Monster's Cafe new?  i don't remember this last time we were there in 2012.  And what does it replace?  Thanks.



Nope, it's been there for years.  It often was only open seasonally, though.


----------



## kingken

hi all, i have already booked mythos a few weeks ago via open table and have been trying lombards at US originally it was saying no tables but for the last week or so it has said no such resteraunt, strange, is it closed for refurb? if it was computer problem i'm sure they would sort it straight away one of out fave resteraunts thanks


----------



## evie308

Where can I get a quick breakfast at Citywalk and will they be open prior to early entry?


----------



## macraven

_city walk opens at 8:00 for when i am there in the fall.
cinnabon, and other quick eateries.
don't know if anything is opened earlier than that in the summer months.


you could go to RPH and do ala carte for breakfast at the Orchid Court Lounge.
it opens every day at 6:00 am and closes at 11:00 with wkends closing at noon.

it is located in the lobby, can't miss it._


----------



## RedSox68

macraven said:


> _city walk opens at 8:00 for when i am there in the fall.
> cinnabon, and other quick eateries.
> don't know if anything is opened earlier than that in the summer months.
> 
> 
> you could go to RPH and do ala carte for breakfast at the Orchid Court Lounge.
> it opens every day at 6:00 am and closes at 11:00 with wkends closing at noon.
> 
> it is located in the lobby, can't miss it._



We stay at RP and that's how we start our early opening days -- a quick muffin or croissant from the Orchid Lounge in the lobby and eat it on our leisurely walk to the park.


----------



## RedSox68

When HP first opened, the breakfast at Three Broomsticks were only available to those who booked a specific package that included the VIP breakfast.  Is this breakfast now available to the general public on a daily basis?  And if so, what time do they start serving?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_breakfast is open to the public.
they stop the breakfast menu at 11:00

the lunch menu starts at 10:30.


ate there in january around 10:35.
went with the lunch menu.

we skipped breakfast that morning and did EE.
took a break for an early lunch that day._


----------



## RedSox68

macraven said:


> _breakfast is open to the public.
> they stop the breakfast menu at 11:00
> 
> the lunch menu starts at 10:30.
> 
> 
> ate there in january around 10:35.
> went with the lunch menu.
> 
> we skipped breakfast that morning and did EE.
> took a break for an early lunch that day._



Thanks.  Do you know if they start breakfast service to coincide with early entry?


----------



## babesboo99

We will be arriving on Oct 25th- Oct 30th then over to Disney. My question is I would love to have a character meal for my kids and we are staying at the HRH. I was wondering what kind of characters have they had there and is it only dinner that have the character meals at the hotels and is there another place where they have them?


----------



## RedSox68

babesboo99 said:


> We will be arriving on Oct 25th- Oct 30th then over to Disney. My question is I would love to have a character meal for my kids and we are staying at the HRH. I was wondering what kind of characters have they had there and is it only dinner that have the character meals at the hotels and is there another place where they have them?



Just a few weeks ago they had one listed at Royal Pacific for breakfast, and now it's gone.  I called and the only resort character meals now are dinner; the only breakfast one is at Jake's at RP but only on Sundays!  There is one in the park at La Bamba's called the superstar breakfast and is supposed to have a lot of characters, including ones from Nickelodeon and Despicable Me.


----------



## mrsbmacdonald

We are coming to USO from October 11-15th.  I am feeling very lost in choosing restaurants.  I know that pre-planning isn't as required (or even available) compared to Disney but for my own peace of mind (and budget planning) I'd like to have a better idea of where we are eating.

We are staying at Royal Pacific and arriving mid-afternoon on the 11th.  7 in our party- 4 adults, 2 6 year old boys and an 8 yr old girl.  Some adventurous eaters but some really picky ones (including 1 grown up!)  

Here are some specific things I'm wondering:
1.  We will have had a large brunch late in the morning of the 11th so could probably handle something lighter for the evening of our arrival.  Suggestions outside of the parks?

2. Is there anywhere either at Royal Pacific, on the way to each park or at each park to grab a quick breakfast or breakfast type foods (muffins, coffee, bagels, etc.)?  

3. Your one "must always go" restaurant is ?

4.  What are your best budget saving tips?  (from what I've seen so far things looks fairly $$$)

All in all we are probably looking at 4 dinners, 2 lunches and 3 quick breakfasts and 1 sit down breakfast/lunch.  I'm not opposed to eating at the same place more than once and we are not necessarily looking for one sit down per day.  If this was your vacation what would it look like???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## helenb

With kids that age, you might be interested in one of the character meals. There is a brunch at Cafe La Bamba with characters from Nickleodeon and Decpicable Me.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Re...os-Florida/superstar-character-breakfast.aspx

We're not really breakfast people, so I can't help you much on that. We stop at the grocery store before arriving and give the kids cereal bars and a bottle of milk while we wait for early entry rope drop. But every time we go to Universal Studios we have to go to Mythos. It's a fun place, nicely located (close to WWoHP) and has a lot of variety on the menu for picky palates. We also like Confisco Grille, which has standard Italian and American fare, and is usually a quick 'in and out'. 

Be careful with the Harry Potter eating. The food is very 'British pub' and if your'e not into that, you may not enjoy it so much. 

A lot of people like Finnegan's, but the menu doesn't appeal to us, or Margaritaville, but we're not drinkers, so we haven't tried those. 

You can find menus in the sticky post at the top of this forum. Take a look and see what works for you!

ETA  If you have a AAA membership, make sure to bring your card! We find that almost all of the eateries at Universal offer a AAA discount.


----------



## Metro West

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## ybeshsm77

We are staying at Portofino Bay at the end of August for 5 nights. The places I want to try for a family of two adults, a 7 year old girl and 11 year old boy are:

Mythos
Lomards Seafood Grill
Margaritaville

Not sure about other nights. Might just do pizza one night but I would like to try another sit down restaurant too. Maybe a character dinner at one of the hotels? Or Hard Rock, or Finnagans, or other ideas? Can be a more expensive restaurant. What do you think my 4th choice should be? Also want to do one breakfast at a restaurant one morning too (not character breakfast). Was thinking of trying room service for a breakfast too as a treat. Can't find many room service menus to know what that would cost. Does anyone know? Also how much should I budget on food. $800, or more, or less? Will be packing peanut butter, jelly, bread, pop tarts, snacks, drinks to bring to hotel, cereal, and juice. Trying to get away with eating lunch and breakfast in room some of the time. Don't want to do any fast food type places. Just 4 sit down restaurants.


----------



## BurleyGirl

For breakfast, I heartily recommend PBH's Trattoria del Porto.  Albeit, it's been six years since we stayed there, but that was one of my favorite meals (including our Disney stay)...I can't wait to eat there again when we finally get to return in November!!


----------



## toystory1130

Both look pretty good to me, menu wise. How fancy are these places? We will have on our regular park clothes and wondered if we would need to go back and change before dinner??
If you have been to both ~which one do you prefer and why.


----------



## mrsabbott

I have not eaten at either, however... We were walking past and considered eating at Emeril's. Then, we noticed the white tablecloths and breakable wine glasses on the tables and decided that was too nice a place to bring our rowdy kids too! 

Our kiddos are younger and it didn't appear all hat kid friendly from the outside looking in.  I could be wrong though.  That said, the menu does look good and I would like to try it sometime!


----------



## damo

You can wear park clothing.  Men can't wear sleeveless shirts.

The restaurants are very different.  Emeril's is more of a steakhouse and Tchoup Chop is Asian fusion.


----------



## katerach

We love both of them. Back in the day, Tchoup Chop was our favorite place to eat anywhere.  Interesting food, beautiful surroundings, excellent service, it was really something special and while expensive, well worth it.  Then the recession hit and I got the sense this restaurant was especially impacted.   So much so that we quit going.  I understand, they now have a new executive chef, although the menu still looks about the same.  We will be staying at the Portofino in July and will be dining at Tchoup Chop for old times sakes.  We really loved this restaurant, and I hope it is back up to speed.  As far as Emeril's in City walk is concerned, the previous post is spot on in that some degree of decorum is needed.  However it is a great place to have lunch and people watch and they have what they call a "Big Easy" three course lunch selection which has an appetizer (usually gumbo, one of my favorites especially if Emeril is behind it) an entrée ( I usually get the fish dish which varies) and a desert (either Emeril's famous bread pudding or their sorbet trio, both excellent). Honestly, it may be the best $22 meal on the planet.  In sum, if you are going for diner, give Tchoup Chop a shot.  It was once spectacular and may be again.  For lunch Emeril's is fabulous and the people watching is pretty entertaining too.  Also, you get an annual pass discount at Emeril's and the meal would be well worth it even without it.


----------



## stefplus3

Title says it all    I'm looking for a list of the quick dining places at Universal, we bought the dining plan for our 1 day visit in July. They said it's one meal and a snack and a beveredge? Is that right? I was a little confused a to what it really provides but figured for $20 pp it had to be worth at least that much.


----------



## patster734

Hello.  My responses are below in red.



mrsbmacdonald said:


> We are coming to USO from October 11-15th.  I am feeling very lost in choosing restaurants.  I know that pre-planning isn't as required (or even available) compared to Disney but for my own peace of mind (and budget planning) I'd like to have a better idea of where we are eating.
> 
> We are staying at Royal Pacific and arriving mid-afternoon on the 11th.  7 in our party- 4 adults, 2 6 year old boys and an 8 yr old girl.  Some adventurous eaters but some really picky ones (including 1 grown up!)
> 
> Here are some specific things I'm wondering:
> 1.  We will have had a large brunch late in the morning of the 11th so could probably handle something lighter for the evening of our arrival.  Suggestions outside of the parks?
> 
> My suggestion is to order appetizers to share for a light dinner.  If you're at RPR during dinner time, Jake's American Bar is a great place to share appetizers.  If you're at Citywalk, I suggest the appetizers at Margaritaville.
> 
> 2. Is there anywhere either at Royal Pacific, on the way to each park or at each park to grab a quick breakfast or breakfast type foods (muffins, coffee, bagels, etc.)?
> 
> Yes.  At RPR, continental breakfast is available at the Orchid Court Lounge.  Several options exist for Ciywalk:  Whopper Bar, Starbucks, and Cinnabon.  For the parks, you have Croissant Moon Bakery in IOA, and Beverly Hills Boulangerie at USF.
> 
> 3. Your one "must always go" restaurant is ?
> 
> Margaritaville, primarily for the drinks and atmosphere.
> 
> 4.  What are your best budget saving tips?  (from what I've seen so far things looks fairly $$$)
> 
> Bring your AAA card if you're a member.  Most restaurants have a AAA discount on food and non-alcoholic drinks.
> 
> All in all we are probably looking at 4 dinners, 2 lunches and 3 quick breakfasts and 1 sit down breakfast/lunch.  I'm not opposed to eating at the same place more than once and we are not necessarily looking for one sit down per day.  If this was your vacation what would it look like???
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## damo

Here ya go!  Click on this link for locations.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_Universal_Dining_Plan_tcm13-36926.pdf


*Snacks:*
Churros
Pretzels
Regular Size Popcorn
Fruit Cup
Whole Fruit
Vegetable Tray
Fruit Bites
Applesauce
Novelty Ice Cream Bar
Soft Serve (regular cup or cone)
Regular Size Cotton Candy
Slice of Cake / Individual Pastries
Cookie
Butterbeer

*Beverages:*
Fountain Soda – Regular size only
vitaminwater®
Powerade®
Bottled Soda
Coffee
Bottled Water - Nestle®, Keeper Springs or Perrier™
Milk
Juice
Hot Cocoa
Hot Tea
Starbucks – Coffee (tall)
Starbucks – Tea (tall)
Starbucks – Hot Chocolate (tall)


----------



## mrsbmacdonald

patster734 said:


> Hello.  My responses are below in red.



Thank you so much!  Your response was incredibly helpful.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

I'm planning a special 11th birthday at Universal for my Harry Potter fanatic in June 2015.  Way too far to make real plans, but we are dreaming and budgeting.  

I'm thinking a birthday dinner at Three Broomsticks would be good.  We've never eaten there.   DD loves roast chicken.  Can anyone tell me about the Feast for four?  Would it be plenty for four hardy eaters and one petite seven-year-old little sister?  How much chicken is there?  Are the ribs mild or spicy?

Are reservations just for breakfast?  I'm too used to Disney and can't imagine just walking up at 5 p.m. to a themed restaurant.   

Dessert recommendations?  Or is there somewhere nearby where we can get something resembling a birthday cake?


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to move this thread into the food sticky so we can keep everything together.


----------



## hermionesnape

KatieCharlotte said:


> I'm planning a special 11th birthday at Universal for my Harry Potter fanatic in June 2015.  Way too far to make real plans, but we are dreaming and budgeting.  I'm thinking a birthday dinner at Three Broomsticks would be good.  We've never eaten there.   DD loves roast chicken.  Can anyone tell me about the Feast for four?  Would it be plenty for four hardy eaters and one petite seven-year-old little sister?  How much chicken is there?  Are the ribs mild or spicy?  Are reservations just for breakfast?  I'm too used to Disney and can't imagine just walking up at 5 p.m. to a themed restaurant.    Dessert recommendations?  Or is there somewhere nearby where we can get something resembling a birthday cake?



Reservation are only for breakfast and only with the HP package. 

Three Broomsticks is counter service not full service. You just walk in and order your food cafeteria style and follow a team member to your table once you have your tray of food.


----------



## stefplus3

thanks so much!!!!

So do they get 1 meal and then a separate snack and a separate drink too?


----------



## damo

stefplus3 said:


> thanks so much!!!!
> 
> So do they get 1 meal and then a separate snack and a separate drink too?



Yes!


----------



## nighttowll

KatieCharlotte said:


> I'm planning a special 11th birthday at Universal for my Harry Potter fanatic in June 2015.  Way too far to make real plans, but we are dreaming and budgeting.  I'm thinking a birthday dinner at Three Broomsticks would be good.  We've never eaten there.   DD loves roast chicken.  Can anyone tell me about the Feast for four?
> 
> 1. Would it be plenty for four hardy eaters and one petite seven-year-old little sister?
> 
> 2. How much chicken is there?
> 
> 3. Are the ribs mild or spicy?
> 
> 4. Are reservations just for breakfast?
> 
> 5. I'm too used to Disney and can't imagine just walking up at 5 p.m. to a themed restaurant.    Dessert recommendations?  Or is there somewhere nearby where we can get something resembling a birthday cake?



1. & 2. We tried the feast and loved it. We actually fed two adults, two teens and two tweens (who are adult size, one is a very healthy eater) off of it and still had quite a bit left over, but I don't know if you'd call all of us "hardy eaters". If I remember right, there were 4 good size chicken breasts and 4 small rack of ribs. I think it was 4 short ribs per set, maybe 4-5" long, so about 20 ribs total. Then there were 4 large corn on the cob, the full size type not the little half ones, plus a large helping of vegetables, of potatoes, and of salad. It was more than enough for us. We each choose either the chicken or ribs and filled up on all the rest.

But, it really depends on if you are veggie eaters or not. 2/3 of the meal is made up of non-meat and non-carb foods. If everyone is ok with less meat and more veggies, you'll be fine. However, if every person wants their own piece of chicken and their own set of ribs and their own corn, and they don't really care about filling up on vegetables and salad, you'd need more food.

If you google picks of the three broomsticks feasts, what you see is pretty accurate as far as what you will get. 

3. I don't think the ribs were spicy because the kids ate them, and they don't like spicy, but since I didn't eat any of them, I'm not 100% sure.

4. As of this posting, breakfast only. 

However, unlike the rest of universal which did seem fairly easy to eat at last minute, the Three Broomsticks gets very crowded with a long line, and you may have to wait even though it is counter service. They don't let you pick your seat either. You have to wait in a second line to be seated and if their aren't any tables open, it could be awhile. We actually had to eat outside because there weren't any tables available inside to fit our large group. I'd try for an off time if possible if you are really wanting to eat inside.  

5. I don't know of anywhere in the HP section where you could get a birthday cake. You can always head over to Honeydukes and get some candy or other sweets. I've also read reports of people receiving a free cauldron cake if they were wearing a birthday pin, but I'm not sure if that is something still going on or not. And don't forget you can always get a frozen Butterbeer for dessert.


----------



## Port Mom

Both restaurants are fabulous, and a trip to Universal wouldn't be complete if we didn't go to both. If you don't want both....you won't be sorry with either one you pick. We don't dress up at either.....husband and son wear shorts and a polo shirt....I wear white capris and a top. I asked my son (who has been going to both places since he was in third grade) loves Emerils City Walk better, but Tchop Chop comes in a close 2nd. Enjoy. I can't wait.....we are going back next May.


----------



## islandchick779

mrsbmacdonald said:


> We are coming to USO from October 11-15th.  I am feeling very lost in choosing restaurants.  I know that pre-planning isn't as required (or even available) compared to Disney but for my own peace of mind (and budget planning) I'd like to have a better idea of where we are eating.
> 
> We are staying at Royal Pacific and arriving mid-afternoon on the 11th.  7 in our party- 4 adults, 2 6 year old boys and an 8 yr old girl.  Some adventurous eaters but some really picky ones (including 1 grown up!)
> 
> Here are some specific things I'm wondering:
> 1.  We will have had a large brunch late in the morning of the 11th so could probably handle something lighter for the evening of our arrival.  Suggestions outside of the parks?
> 
> 2. Is there anywhere either at Royal Pacific, on the way to each park or at each park to grab a quick breakfast or breakfast type foods (muffins, coffee, bagels, etc.)?
> 
> 3. Your one "must always go" restaurant is ?
> 
> 4.  What are your best budget saving tips?  (from what I've seen so far things looks fairly $$$)
> 
> All in all we are probably looking at 4 dinners, 2 lunches and 3 quick breakfasts and 1 sit down breakfast/lunch.  I'm not opposed to eating at the same place more than once and we are not necessarily looking for one sit down per day.  If this was your vacation what would it look like???
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We typically try to be cheap for breakfast and will either drive offsite to McD's or grab Starbucks/Cinnabon at the park.

For a cheaper eat for lunch, we love the Bumblebee's taco truck in Universal at the Simpson's area. Great tacos, good prices. For a family of 5 we can reasonably eat there for $30. That's great for Universal.

If you are sitting around by the pool the kids meal prices are very reasonable and are huge portions. We ordered chicken fingers and fries for our 3 kids and had an over abundance of food.

Orchid Court at RPR has good sushi and really close to what we pay at home. I think we spend around $70 with a glass of wine, sushi and dessert for 2 adults.

Hope this helps!


----------



## stitchaholic

when is cowfish opening , any signs of life there yet ?????


----------



## AngelDisney

stitchaholic said:


> when is cowfish opening , any signs of life there yet ?????



I would like to know this as well. Read somewhere which says end of summer. I hope not end of summer since I may miss the opening!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## RedSox68

Any reviews for Antojitos Authentic Mexican Food?  And is this place relatively new?

Also, anyone have a menu or snapshot of a menu from the taco truck in Simpson-land?

thanks.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

RedSox68 said:


> Also, anyone have a menu or snapshot of a menu from the taco truck in Simpson-land?
> 
> thanks.



I cropped one of my photos of the taco truck to show just the menu.  Hoping it'll be readable for you at least somewhat!


----------



## janetkay272

leaky cauldron  menu


----------



## damo

janetkay272 said:


> leaky cauldron  menu



THanks!  I'll add it to the first page.


----------



## RedSox68

The Today Show had a special segment the other day and they showed the chef that invented some of these entrees.  They looked really good!  Glad to see there's some variation from the Three Broomsticks menu.

Question -- is the Three Broomsticks breakfast open to anyone or only for guests who bought a package deal?  We are staying on site, but booked everything separately


----------



## macraven

RedSox68 said:


> The Today Show had a special segment the other day and they showed the chef that invented some of these entrees.  They looked really good!  Glad to see there's some variation from the Three Broomsticks menu.
> 
> Question -- is the Three Broomsticks breakfast open to anyone or only for guests who bought a package deal?  We are staying on site, but booked everything separately



_the 3 B's are open to anyone for breakfast.
they also take walk ups._


----------



## janetkay272

looks like a cup of ice cream will cost 4.99 

I'm going to be spending a lot of money....


----------



## macraven

janetkay272 said:


> looks like a cup of ice cream will cost 4.99
> 
> I'm going to be spending a lot of money....



_that is the price for butterbeer ice cream.
._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _that is the price for butterbeer ice cream.
> ._



Gotta have some!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

janetkay272 said:


> looks like a cup of ice cream will cost 4.99
> 
> I'm going to be spending a lot of money....



YUM!!! Can't wait!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

janetkay272 said:


> leaky cauldron  menu



Thank you JanetKay272! I was just about to ask if anyone knew what the menu would be but thought I had better look here first


----------



## RedSox68

macraven said:


> _the 3 B's are open to anyone for breakfast.
> they also take walk ups._



Thanks.  I just found out from Universal dining that you cannot partake in breakfast at the Leaky Cauldron unless you have bought a Harry Potter package.  Unfortunately, they are for a minimum of 4-nights and we will only be there for three


----------



## damo

RedSox68 said:


> Thanks.  I just found out from Universal dining that you cannot partake in breakfast at the Leaky Cauldron unless you have bought a Harry Potter package.  Unfortunately, they are for a minimum of 4-nights and we will only be there for three



Last time, if there was space, people staying at the hotels could book breakfast too.  Once you get to your hotel, ask the concierge to check if there is any space.  Often, they overestimate the number of people who have the Harry Potter Package.


----------



## RedSox68

damo said:


> Last time, if there was space, people staying at the hotels could book breakfast too.  Once you get to your hotel, ask the concierge to check if there is any space.  Often, they overestimate the number of people who have the Harry Potter Package.



Great info.  Thanks.  I did get a ressie (already) for Mythos.  Since we're not going until December, I was happy with that.

Has anyone actually made pre-trip reservations for breakfast at Three Broomsticks?  So far I've gotten three different answers from three different reps about if I can book and when.  One said now through the concierge, the concierge said no only when I arrive and the hotel said yes, but only two weeks before we arrive!  ARRGGGHHHH

*EDITED TO ADD:  *   So after being transferred to four (yes 4) different departments today now, I have been told that this by the corporate office (which guest services transferred me to when they could not get a definitive answer either:  only those staying with a Harry Potter package can book Leaky Cauldron for breakfast; a breakfast reservation for Three Broomsticks can ONLY be made if you have any other vacation package.  They are insisting that plain old on-site guests who did not book a package still cannot eat breakfast at Three Broomsticks.  This is BEYOND frustrating not only that I can't get a straight answer, but also that we are not allowed to eat breakfast at either restaurant.  Since it is for package guests only and before the parks open to the public, I find it hard to believe there isn't room for other on-site guests.  Only difference would be their's would be prepaid as part of their package, mine would have to be paid for on site!  Oh well, guess I'll just try again at 30 days out and see if that has changed.  They're starting to get like Disney with trying to get dining ressies!


----------



## damo

RedSox68 said:


> Great info.  Thanks.  I did get a ressie (already) for Mythos.  Since we're not going until December, I was happy with that.
> 
> Has anyone actually made pre-trip reservations for breakfast at Three Broomsticks?  So far I've gotten three different answers from three different reps about if I can book and when.  One said now through the concierge, the concierge said no only when I arrive and the hotel said yes, but only two weeks before we arrive!  ARRGGGHHHH
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:  *   So after being transferred to four (yes 4) different departments today now, I have been told that this by the corporate office (which guest services transferred me to when they could not get a definitive answer either:  only those staying with a Harry Potter package can book Leaky Cauldron for breakfast; a breakfast reservation for Three Broomsticks can ONLY be made if you have any other vacation package.  They are insisting that plain old on-site guests who did not book a package still cannot eat breakfast at Three Broomsticks.  This is BEYOND frustrating not only that I can't get a straight answer, but also that we are not allowed to eat breakfast at either restaurant.  Since it is for package guests only and before the parks open to the public, I find it hard to believe there isn't room for other on-site guests.  Only difference would be their's would be prepaid as part of their package, mine would have to be paid for on site!  Oh well, guess I'll just try again at 30 days out and see if that has changed.  They're starting to get like Disney with trying to get dining ressies!



You may not be able to make a reservation but they may take walk up guests if they don't have enough reservations.


----------



## RedSox68

damo said:


> You may not be able to make a reservation but they may take walk up guests if they don't have enough reservations.



The corporate rep called me back and said no, I can't book ahead if I didn't get a package but yes, I should be able to go to concierge in the hotel to book and/or ask about availability.  So we shall see.  Thanks.


----------



## RedSox68

Anyone have the Leaky Cauldron breakfast menu yet?

Also, I'm surprised at how few places there are for breakfast between the two parks and Citywalk.  Very surprised that Burger King doesn't offer their breakfast menu there!

And lastly -- no menus for Cafe La Bamba (or screen shot menus)?  Thanks.


----------



## janetkay272

cafe la bamba just for you redsox


----------



## damo

RedSox68 said:


> Anyone have the Leaky Cauldron breakfast menu yet?
> 
> Also, I'm surprised at how few places there are for breakfast between the two parks and Citywalk.  Very surprised that Burger King doesn't offer their breakfast menu there!
> 
> And lastly -- no menus for Cafe La Bamba (or screen shot menus)?  Thanks.



Is La Bamba open again?  It had just been open for the character breakfast... that's why I didn't have it in the opening page.


----------



## janetkay272

I know they are doing character breakfasts but according universals website 

Cafe La Bamba

The legendary Hollywood Hotel has been transformed into this Southwestern eatery featuring Ribs, Chicken, Buritos, Tacos, and Salads. Stop by Carmen's Veranda for cool refreshments.

Service Type: Counter Service
Dining Hours: Lunch and Dinner daily (open seasonally please check park map)


----------



## RedSox68

janetkay272 said:


> I know they are doing character breakfasts but according universals website
> 
> Cafe La Bamba
> 
> The legendary Hollywood Hotel has been transformed into this Southwestern eatery featuring Ribs, Chicken, Buritos, Tacos, and Salads. Stop by Carmen's Veranda for cool refreshments.
> 
> Service Type: Counter Service
> Dining Hours: Lunch and Dinner daily (open seasonally please check park map)



Thanks so much for the menu pics, janetkay272!


----------



## damo

RedSox68 said:


> Thanks so much for the menu pics, janetkay272!



They must be open for the summer or at least part of the summer.

Janet, I'm going to link your photos from the first page.  Let me know if that is a problem.


----------



## starwars272

damo said:


> They must be open for the summer or at least part of the summer.  Janet, I'm going to link your photos from the first page.  Let me know if that is a problem.


  Great info


----------



## starwars272

Great info


----------



## alicat130

I will be heading to USF in September and think we're going to take advantage of the cheap rates during Rock the Universe. 

My alma mater has a big football game that Saturday night that I'd like to catch some of. Are there any restaurants in Citywalk that would be good for watching the game?


----------



## Karbase8

Hi,
Me and my DS14 are headed to Universal for a few days after several trips to WDW. My son is a picky eater at times and we are trying to eat a little healthy however do not object to burger or chicken nuggets and fries. Looking for good recommendations for both quick meals and sit down meals at universal. We are staying at RPR. Any help would be appreciated. And do we need to make reservations on open table.


----------



## Metro West

Moved to the food sticky.


----------



## Karbase8

Metro West said:


> Moved to the food sticky.


Where is the food thread for universal? Thanks!


----------



## phillymummer

Do all TS restaurants require reservations? If so, do you have to make reservations crazy early like at Disney?  If I want to eat at Mythos, how far in advance of my trip should I do it?  If this is covered in the sticky thread up top, I do apologize.  Going through 51 pages of responses is a little tedious.   

Also, is there a restaurant (CS or TS) in Diagon Ally?


----------



## macraven

_if i make any dining reservations, i usually do it the day prior at the city walk booth.

the only place i would make a reservation a week out in advance would be margaritaville for a saturday night.
their standby line on a saturday night is lengthy.

or finnegans during HHN is one that i would make a couple of weeks in advance._


----------



## RMulieri

Universal does not require the reservations months in advance like Disney does.I make them about a week or so before simply because I like eating at very specific times .If you wish to make them ahead of time, Opentable.com is how to do it.I keep the app on my phone so I can change or cancel if I change my mind..Keep in mind for Mythos, it often closes EARLIER than the park unless it is Christmas week or really peak times.It is not unusal to see the last seating is around 4pm.Dinner and lunch menus are identical though.At Diagon Alley there is the CS restaurant The Leaky Cauldron. At Hogsmeade the Cs restaurant is The 3 Broomsticks


----------



## MouseEXP

I need some advice and recommendations when it comes to the restaurants at the Universal Resorts. Add Sea World / Discovery Cove if you know any.

Please add if these locations are better for breakfast, lunch, or dinner, and if I need a reservation.

Thank you


----------



## damo

MouseEXP said:


> I need some advice and recommendations when it comes to the restaurants at the Universal Resorts. Add Sea World / Discovery Cove if you know any.
> 
> Please add if these locations are better for breakfast, lunch, or dinner, and if I need a reservation.
> 
> Thank you



Check out the food sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## phillymummer

thank you!  It is a relief knowing that I do not have to make reservations 180 days out!    My trip isn't for another year, but I like to research my options early.  At this point, I am thinking Mythos and Margaritaville will be definite.


----------



## Metro West

Moved to the food sticky...tedious as it may be.


----------



## Metro West

Moved to the food sticky.


----------



## Bluer101

I have on my camera the menu for hotdog hall of fame. We ate there this past weekend. It was pretty good too for a quick meal.


----------



## olee2014

Do you know where we can get something to eat (fast food) after 9pm at Universal in September?  I noticed the food court at City Walk closes at 9pm.  Any where else open later than 9pm?

Our flight doesn't arrive until 8pm and we will not get to the hotel until 9pm.


----------



## Dee2013

olee2014 said:


> Do you know where we can get something to eat (fast food) after 9pm at Universal in September?  I noticed the food court at City Walk closes at 9pm.  Any where else open later than 9pm?
> 
> Our flight doesn't arrive until 8pm and we will not get to the hotel until 9pm.




The hotels have restaurants. For instance, RPH has Jake's which I love for late dinners.


----------



## BurleyGirl

Anyone gone to Emeril's at Citywalk just for dessert?   We'd like to eat here for the "BAM" experience, but their menu just doesn't have something each of us would like, except for the desserts!  Just didn't know if you were allowed to go only for dessert?


----------



## nkereina

Can anyone advise if Margaritaville serves breakfast? I remember seeing on an old review something about breakfast nachos. Thanks!


----------



## olee2014

Dee2013 said:


> The hotels have restaurants. For instance, RPH has Jake's which I love for late dinners.



I am looking for snack items, not a full meal.  Anything from City Walk?


----------



## damo

nkereina said:


> Can anyone advise if Margaritaville serves breakfast? I remember seeing on an old review something about breakfast nachos. Thanks!



No they don't.



> I am looking for snack items, not a full meal. Anything from City Walk?



Which hotel are you staying at?  THere should still be some restaurants at CityWalk open that can serve you something quick.  There is the new hotdog place and the new sandwich place.  There is also Starbucks.  Margaritaville has killer nachos.  Where do you see the hours for the upper food court?


----------



## olee2014

damo said:


> No they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Which hotel are you staying at?  THere should still be some restaurants at CityWalk open that can serve you something quick.  There is the new hotdog place and the new sandwich place.  There is also Starbucks.  Margaritaville has killer nachos.  Where do you see the hours for the upper food court?



I am staying at RPH. Looks like the new hot dog hall of fame opens till 2am. Also, the pizza place as well.  City walk upper food court closes at 9pm according to the Citywalk website in September.


----------



## chapie1968

Can I get some recommendations. We are staying over for a night or two and figure we'll try dining over there.


----------



## Metro West

Merging with the food sticky.


----------



## MomofCKJ

I will be at Universal next week Thu and Fri. Planning IA on Thursday, UO on Friday. I'll be with my 12 year old son and it's his first time, my first in over 20 years. 

Looking to just eat Quick Service as this trip is all about the rides. I would like to find places that might have more than the usual burgers and chicken tenders for myself. Do you have some favorite places that offer some healthier options for lunch/dinner?

Thanks!


----------



## Dashzap

The Ploughman's lunch at the Leaky Cauldron in Diagon Alley was pretty good. It had green salad, beet salad, bread, a few pieces of cheese, a scotch egg and some chutney.

Photo of the Ploughman's on this page, scroll down for it http://blog.touringplans.com/2014/08/02/ss_food_leaky_cauldron/


----------



## macraven

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


----------



## sersee05

I have been getting salads..but they weren't that good. Today the kids had burgers at richter and dh and I had turkey on a croissant and turkey panini with potato salad and fruit. Best lunch I have had all week! I think it was san Francisco pastry company? It was right next door to Richter because we at thete with the kids.


----------



## damo

The Boulangerie at Universal and Croissant Moon at IOA sell fresh sandwiches and salads.  There are good kabobs at IOA at the kabob place on your way to Wizarding World.  The Bumblebee Man's taco's has some tacos that were yummy in Springfield.  Thunder Falls has nicer options as well.  Both restaurants in the Wizarding Worlds have different choices too.


----------



## englishrose47

Any comments on the dining plan?? I think there are to few choices of Table service to make it worthwhile ???


----------



## macraven

englishrose47 said:


> Any comments on the dining plan?? I think there are to few choices of Table service to make it worthwhile ???



_if you have a short time in the parks, the table service full dining program isn't the best choice.
if you have a few in your group, it could eat up close to an hour of ride time you would miss out on.

selections for table service, well, it depends if you favor the ones listed.



for counter service it can work if you know the prices of the places._


----------



## Runnergal

Hi,
Can you please share some of your favorite restaurants to dine with kids. We will be staying at the HRH for 4 days in October for ds' birthday. My dc are 9, 7 and 3, but we may also do a couple dinners with my df and her 3 dc, so I would also welcome recommendations for places that can accommodate a fairly large group. Thanks!!


----------



## HeddyRuth

Since you are staying at the hotel you will always get priority seating at the hard rock restaurant if needed and they could definitely accommodate a large group.  We also like bubba gump for our kids as the novelty is fun for them.


----------



## clsteve

Our kids loved The Kitchen in HRH. We ate there twice last trip. They also loved Mamma Della's at PBH - the food is excellent, and the opera singer who strolls around with an accordionist really did a nice job of interacting with the boys.

 Margaritaville at CityWalk was a lot of fun - good food and a good kids menu. The volcano inside erupts margarita mix every 45 minutes and they loved that.


----------



## RMulieri

Another vote for Mama Dellas


----------



## sz9144

we love NBA city.  the kids love the pizza, and I adore the Cajun mahi mahi!!!


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _if you have a short time in the parks, the table service full dining program isn't the best choice.
> if you have a few in your group, it could eat up close to an hour of ride time you would miss out on.
> 
> selections for table service, well, it depends if you favor the ones listed.
> 
> 
> 
> for counter service it can work if you know the prices of the places._



We did a couple in the parks last time (Table Service) but more on City Walk. The ones we enjoyed the most Bubba Gumpa, NBA and Nascar on not on the plan  I sure hope the Agency doesn't think it is a deal as I don't like the choices !!!!


----------



## Eureka

We had a blast at Margaritaville. The kids were 10 and 12 when we went so were still into the guys on stilts, balloon hats and all the music videos. Also caught some live music which was fun. And the food was good too. Was a really fun time.


----------



## gratefulfred

Can you get take out at the citywalk Restaurants. Like the Nascar, Hard Rock or jimmy buffets


----------



## englishrose47

Is Pastamore Market still open in city walk  as they had breakfast there the last time we stayed atRPH!!!?? Does BK serve breakfast ??


----------



## pcstang

englishrose47 said:


> Is Pastamore Market still open in city walk  as they had breakfast there the last time we stayed atRPH!!!?? Does BK serve breakfast ??



Pastamore is gone. Too bad, as we enjoyed sitting outside with a pizza and people watching. Ate at the new pizza place last visit and was not impressed. No idea about BK.


----------



## housemouse

Has anyone heard anything about Cowfish opening? I'm curious if it will be open by the end of September.


----------



## madalynns mom

Good morning everyone! I was just looking for a few opinions on must do dining at universal. 
In a few weeks my fiance, 1 year old and our friends ( couple with a 9yo )will be going to universal and Disney. I havent been to either in a few years. We have the dining plan over at Disney but I'm not quite sure what are plan is for universal. 
What are some must dos? We might do 1 or 2 table service but I'm also looking for counter service  ideas as well.  thanks!!


----------



## damo

There's a dining sticky with lots of info that might help.


----------



## Wolf359

Does Moe's still only serve Duff and no alcoholic drinks?


----------



## TaylorsDad

Can anyone remember all the flavors of ice cream in Diagon Alley at Florean Fortescues? I can only recall a few from my early July trip.


----------



## V a n e s s a

Does anyone know when Cowfish is due to open?


----------



## damo

TaylorsDad said:


> Can anyone remember all the flavors of ice cream in Diagon Alley at Florean Fortescues? I can only recall a few from my early July trip.



Soft serve flavors:
Butterbeer, banana, chocolate, Granny Smith, mint, pistachio, vanilla, orange marmalade, toffe, toffee apple and strawberries & cream

Scoop flavors:
Chocolate chili, apple crumble, vanilla, salted caramel blondie, chocolate, clotted cream, Earl Grey & Lavender, sticky toffee pudding, chocolate & raspberry, and strawberry & peanut-butter


----------



## TaylorsDad

damo said:


> Soft serve flavors:
> Butterbeer, banana, chocolate, Granny Smith, mint, pistachio, vanilla, orange marmalade, toffe, toffee apple and strawberries & cream
> 
> Scoop flavors:
> Chocolate chili, apple crumble, vanilla, salted caramel blondie, chocolate, clotted cream, Earl Grey & Lavender, sticky toffee pudding, chocolate & raspberry, and strawberry & peanut-butter



Thanks, Damo
The scoop flavors I tried were delicious but I forgot all about the soft serve


----------



## damo

TaylorsDad said:


> Thanks, Damo
> The scoop flavors I tried were delicious but I forgot all about the soft serve



Tell us all about them!


----------



## TaylorsDad

damo said:


> Tell us all about them!



Chocolate Chili was something else. You try a bite and think this is just like ordinary chocolate and are a little disappointed because you were expecting a unique taste. Then the chili taste kicks in. I recommend having something to drink handy. I also tried -on a different day, Apple crumble with a scoop of salted caramel blondie with caramel topping. It was the best and reminded me of hot apple pie alamode. My nephew was with me and got the Lavender Earl Grey and also the Choc Chili. The Lavender and Earl Grey was ok but not something I would order because I don't really care for tea. I am really looking forward to trying a few more flavors in October.


----------



## Metro West

I went to Antojitos last night and really enjoyed it. The salsa and guacamole were out of this world. They make the guacamole at your table and you tell them what ingredients you want. Also got a 10% discount with the AP.


----------



## Tink1987

Metro West said:


> I went to Antojitos last night and really enjoyed it. The salsa and guacamole were out of this world. They make the guacamole at your table and you tell them what ingredients you want. Also got a 10% discount with the AP.



Looking forward to this in a couple of weeks - glad to hear you enjoyed


----------



## wiggumon

We'll be heading to Universal in late December and we went last year as well. One place my family and I didn't get a chance to try out was Mythos restaurant. We had a great time last year and I was wondering if Mythos is worth a shot or not. it looks really nice from the outside and the menu looks good as well.  Thanks!


----------



## mrsabbott

Mythos is my family's absolute favorite restaurant! I was afraid it wouldn't live up to the hype, but it was awesome! We ate there twice, both during lunch times, without a reservation. Both times, the food was amazingly delicious!


----------



## Bluer101

It's a must do every trip we make, or most. The chef also has daily specials that always change too.


----------



## wiggumon

Thanks!!! That is great news. We'll be sure to hit Mythos for sure then.


----------



## johde

For late December, if you mean the time between Christmas and New Years, I'd probably play it safe and make a reservation at least a couple of days in advance.


----------



## wiggumon

We'll be at Universal December 20 - 23. Well, at least half a day on the 20th. I'll look into making reservations later today.


----------



## RMulieri

Keep in mind Mythos often has its last seatings around 4pm( same menu all day anyway)


----------



## Senator Tressel

I'm not a huge fan of picking my ingredients. I'm not a chef so I don't know what makes it taste good. Just figure it out yourself and bring that to me. 

Although I pretty much know what makes a good guac, so I can probably figure it out. Just saying....


----------



## ThinkTink09

Any recommendations for best breakfast buffet?? Don't care about characters (but won't rule them out either). Thanks!!


----------



## housemouse

V a n e s s a said:


> Does anyone know when Cowfish is due to open?



Early November is the last I've found on it. No adult milkshakes for me  this trip.


----------



## maggieb9975

RMulieri said:


> Keep in mind Mythos often has its last seatings around 4pm( same menu all day anyway)



When you make reservations with opentable make sure you know when park closes. We made a reservation for 5 and restaurant was closed!


----------



## HeddyRuth

The parks close  at 11 when I am there.  When does the restaurant close in relationship to the park?


----------



## RMulieri

HeddyRuth said:


> The parks close  at 11 when I am there.  When does the restaurant close in relationship to the park?



I would call them..They almost always close well before the park does anymore..Like I said often the last seating is 4pm. When we were there in August last year, IOA closed at 10pm, but Mythos closed at 430pm


----------



## RAPstar

Wolf359 said:


> Does Moe's still only serve Duff and no alcoholic drinks?



I know it serves mainly Duff, but you can also get the 3 specialty Simpsons drinks there too. And I think Buzz Cola. And of course the Flaming Moe, which is non-alcoholic.


----------



## damo

ThinkTink09 said:


> Any recommendations for best breakfast buffet?? Don't care about characters (but won't rule them out either). Thanks!!



Islands Dining Room at RPR has the best one IMO.  I love the Polynesian inspired things there.  They still have all the standard fare but also some yummy different things.


----------



## HeddyRuth

RMulieri said:


> I would call them..They almost always close well before the park does anymore..Like I said often the last seating is 4pm. When we were there in August last year, IOA closed at 10pm, but Mythos closed at 430pm



Thanks!


----------



## steery1

Got  a call from Gust Services yesterday to inform me that my reservation for Universals Cinema Spectacular on 20th October had to be cancelled because it was not running for the whole month of October.


----------



## macraven

steery1 said:


> Got  a call from Gust Services yesterday to inform me that my reservation for Universals Cinema Spectacular on 20th October had to be cancelled because it was not running for the whole month of October.



_the cinema show won't be shown on any HHN nights.
last year they did have a few select week nights for the show.

was looking forward to it this year._


----------



## ThinkTink09

damo said:


> Islands Dining Room at RPR has the best one IMO.  I love the Polynesian inspired things there.  They still have all the standard fare but also some yummy different things.



Thank you! Think we'll try that one then


----------



## derekburgan

damo said:


> Islands Dining Room at RPR has the best one IMO.  I love the Polynesian inspired things there.  They still have all the standard fare but also some yummy different things.



I second this. Islands breakfast buffet is fantastic.


----------



## dedex13

I hope someone can answer this... I was looking at the RPR Island's menu and see they have Orange Ginger Chicken and the description says "crispy chicken, red onions".  Does anyone know if there are other vegetables in it?  My daughter loves orange chicken, but not so much when there are a bunch of vegetables in it.  

Also, there are a couple of items from the Jake's menu also on the Island's menu. So you can order those while at Island's now?  Which would be great for me since nothing on the Island's menu appeals to me (and nothing on the Jake's menu appeals to my daughter, so win-win all around).


----------



## schumigirl

dedex13 said:


> I hope someone can answer this... I was looking at the RPR Island's menu and see they have Orange Ginger Chicken and the description says "crispy chicken, red onions".  Does anyone know if there are other vegetables in it?  My daughter loves orange chicken, but not so much when there are a bunch of vegetables in it.
> 
> Also, there are a couple of items from the Jake's menu also on the Island's menu. So you can order those while at Island's now?  Which would be great for me since nothing on the Island's menu appeals to me (and nothing on the Jake's menu appeals to my daughter, so win-win all around).



I had orange ginger chicken last week in The Islands and it had a little red onion in it, no other veg........I wished it had more onion and wasn't overly gingery either........but it was lovely.

You can also order that orange chicken and other items off of Jake's menu in Orchids Lounge too.

Didn't look at anything else on the menu in Islands.......we love Jake's menu too........fantastic place to eat


----------



## dedex13

schumigirl said:


> I had orange ginger chicken last week in The Islands and it had a little red onion in it, no other veg........I wished it had more onion and wasn't overly gingery either........but it was lovely.



Thanks, Schumgirl.  Another question... when you say "wasn't overly gingery" did you mean it had too much ginger?  If there is too much of a gingery bite to it my daughter probably won't like it.  

Last year I tried to get my daughter out of her hamburger comfort zone and failed miserably.  I want to try to avoid that this year!


----------



## schumigirl

dedex13 said:


> Thanks, Schumgirl.  Another question... when you say "wasn't overly gingery" did you mean it had too much ginger?  If there is too much of a gingery bite to it my daughter probably won't like it.
> 
> Last year I tried to get my daughter out of her hamburger comfort zone and failed miserably.  I want to try to avoid that this year!



No, it was a very mild ginger taste....don't know I could have picked it out as an ingredient if it didn't tell me it was in it on the menu.

I'm sure your daughter will be ok with it....it was lovely


----------



## dedex13

Excellent! Thanks again, Schumigirl!


----------



## atricks

Universal just released this:

"After fifteen years of highly successful operation, and as part of our ongoing commitment to bring new experiences to Universal CityWalk, NASCAR Sports Grille will close its doors November 1st. We are creating a great concept for this space to join all the other exciting, new venues we’ve been opening at CityWalk and will announce it soon.

Meanwhile, NASCAR Sports Grill will remain open for lunch and dinner through November 1st."  Link to Closure Notice


----------



## glocon

Has anyone tried to get in for dinner at Finnegans on a HHN evening around 4-4:30 standby?  There are no available reservations on opentable. 
None at all on 10/15.


----------



## atricks

The Cowfish is getting very close to opening, probably in a week or two.

The Orlando menu was put up today, and the training chef crew from NC was spotted there today.

menu:
https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_the_cowfish_menu_tcm13-49450.pdf 

Drink menu and reservation link at https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/CityWalk/The-Cowfish.aspx


----------



## schumigirl

atricks said:


> The Cowfish is getting very close to opening, probably in a week or two.
> 
> The Orlando menu was put up today, and the training chef crew from NC was spotted there today.
> 
> menu:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_the_cowfish_menu_tcm13-49450.pdf
> 
> Drink menu and reservation link at https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/CityWalk/The-Cowfish.aspx



We are so looking forward to eating here next year.........menu looks really lovely......going to be tough to decide what to eat........May have to visit more than once


----------



## tony67

atricks said:


> The Cowfish is getting very close to opening, probably in a week or two.
> 
> The Orlando menu was put up today, and the training chef crew from NC was spotted there today.
> 
> menu:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_the_cowfish_menu_tcm13-49450.pdf
> 
> Drink menu and reservation link at https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/CityWalk/The-Cowfish.aspx



Thanks - really hoping this is open by Nov 1st

Is the Hot Dog place open as well - hard to tell from the site


----------



## macraven

_hot dog place is open_


----------



## christophfam

Does anyone know if Cowfish is a sit down restaurant or is it more of a counter service?  The menu looks great!  Any pictures of the interior?  It looks like somewhere we will want to try end of November.


----------



## damo

christophfam said:


> Does anyone know if Cowfish is a sit down restaurant or is it more of a counter service?  The menu looks great!  Any pictures of the interior?  It looks like somewhere we will want to try end of November.




Cowfish is a full service, sit down restaurant.  Looks like it should be open by the end of November.  It isn't open yet.


----------



## CJK

Anyone have a suggestion for a restaurant in Citywalk, 2 adults, adventurous eaters?  We're making a quick trip over Valentine's Day weekend, and thought we'd go to Citywalk one afternoon/evening.  We are on a budget, so we don't want anything too elaborate.  We're even open to a quick service place if it's fun/different somehow.  The hotdog place looks fun, but we're looking for other ideas too.  TIA!


----------



## macraven

tony67 said:


> Thanks - really hoping this is open by Nov 1st



_i asked at city walk guest services on oct 16 when cowfish was opening,
they told me sometime in november.

no specific date given._


----------



## tony67

macraven said:


> _i asked at city walk guest services on oct 16 when cowfish was opening,
> they told me sometime in november.
> 
> no specific date given._



Thanks - I am watching their twitter feed..


----------



## damo

CJK said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a restaurant in Citywalk, 2 adults, adventurous eaters?  We're making a quick trip over Valentine's Day weekend, and thought we'd go to Citywalk one afternoon/evening.  We are on a budget, so we don't want anything too elaborate.  We're even open to a quick service place if it's fun/different somehow.  The hotdog place looks fun, but we're looking for other ideas too.  TIA!



The new pizza place at Citywalk, Red Oven Pizza Bakery,  has some very fun  pizzas.


https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_RedOven_menu_tcm13-43794.pdf


----------



## CJK

damo said:


> The new pizza place at Citywalk, Red Oven Pizza Bakery,  has some very fun  pizzas.
> 
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_RedOven_menu_tcm13-43794.pdf



Looks great, thank you!


----------



## Lynne G

We enjoyed our pizzas at Red Oven.  They were great and kids wanted to eat there again.  Nice size pies.


----------



## jeanico2000

I was wondering if Cowfish is open for business yet? If not, is there a firm opening date? Thank you!

Edit: never mind, I just found an answer to my question higher up in the thread... so no firm date as of yet.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I was wondering how hard it is to get into the Leaky Cauldon for a meal? I recall reading earlier that they didn't take reservations, so I was wondering how long a wait one would expect or what would be the best time of day to eat there.


----------



## judyt0915

Can anyone tell me if the credits left on a dining card expire?  
We have a card with a snack credit and one with a beverage credit leftover from this past weekend.  We're going back in early January and I'm wondering if I should bring these with us.


----------



## CJK

Any suggestions for quick service restaurants in the 2 parks for a family with meat eaters & vegan/vegetarians?  It's difficult finding restaurants that suit such diverse food preferences in the same family!  I was thinking of Springfield, USA in US since there is some variety.  The Leaky Cauldron doesn't seem to have any vegan options.  Does Comic Strip Cafe have any vegan options?  The search continues.  Thanks all!


----------



## damo

CJK said:


> Any suggestions for quick service restaurants in the 2 parks for a family with meat eaters & vegan/vegetarians?  It's difficult finding restaurants that suit such diverse food preferences in the same family!  I was thinking of Springfield, USA in US since there is some variety.  The Leaky Cauldron doesn't seem to have any vegan options.  Does Comic Strip Cafe have any vegan options?  The search continues.  Thanks all!



Is this for lunch?  I really like Boulangerie for fresh sandwiches/soups/desserts.  Cafe Moon is similar.

I really enjoyed the Ploughman's lunch at Leaky Cauldron.  It does have scotch eggs, but I imagine you can leave them off or just remove the sausage coating.

Louie's has yummy pizzas and pastas that can be vegetarian.


----------



## macraven

judyt0915 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the credits left on a dining card expire?
> We have a card with a snack credit and one with a beverage credit leftover from this past weekend.  We're going back in early January and I'm wondering if I should bring these with us.



_yes, they expire.
it is either 7 or 14 days from the date you first use them that they expire.

they won't be valid when you go back in january.

i bought them twice on my recent trip and redeemed my last snack credit the day i left._


----------



## damo

Kogo Shuko said:


> I was wondering how hard it is to get into the Leaky Cauldon for a meal? I recall reading earlier that they didn't take reservations, so I was wondering how long a wait one would expect or what would be the best time of day to eat there.



Leaky Cauldron is huge.  We had no issues getting in for lunch.


----------



## CJK

damo said:


> Is this for lunch?  I really like Boulangerie for fresh sandwiches/soups/desserts.  Cafe Moon is similar.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Ploughman's lunch at Leaky Cauldron.  It does have scotch eggs, but I imagine you can leave them off or just remove the sausage coating.
> 
> Louie's has yummy pizzas and pastas that can be vegetarian.



Thanks so much!  Do you have any recommendations in IOA?


----------



## donaldduck352

CJK said:


> Thanks so much!  Do you have any recommendations in IOA?



*Thunder Falls Terrace should fit ya'lls fare.Very diverse great menu.
Look at damo's 1'st page for there menu and good luck. *


----------



## Priory

I asked this in another thread but maybe it fits better here.

I went ahead and booked the cinematic experience dining desert package because it wasn't horribly expensive and the weekend I'm there (after thanksgiving) will likely be busy. I bought the tickets online and was prompted to call to book my actual table. 

I have 2 concerns.

1. There were ticket shipping options so I just selected kiosk pickup. The guy on the phone said I wouldn't need tickets, but then why was that choice there?

2. He asked what time I wanted to eat. I asked him when the show started and he said immediately at sundown and recommended a 5pm reservation. Does the show really start at sundown? That seems odd, and in late November won't the sun be setting around the time I'm eating?

Now I'm nervous. Do I need a ticket and is my reservation time okay?


----------



## damo

CJK said:


> Thanks so much!  Do you have any recommendations in IOA?



Cafe Moon is in IOA.


----------



## lorivegas

jeanico2000 said:


> I was wondering if Cowfish is open for business yet? If not, is there a firm opening date? Thank you!
> 
> Edit: never mind, I just found an answer to my question higher up in the thread... so no firm date as of yet.



I just saw universals website, that you can BOOK RESERVATIONS but ONLY on phone, not via internet ! If i didnt have to go to work... I would be calling right now... SOMEONE CALL, please!! Let us know HOW EARLY they are 'accepting reservations". (early November)...???


----------



## 2girlsmom

I have it on good authority that Leaky Cauldron does breakfast too, but I didn't get there early enough to get info on the menu. Anyone seen it?


----------



## damo

2girlsmom said:


> I have it on good authority that Leaky Cauldron does breakfast too, but I didn't get there early enough to get info on the menu. Anyone seen it?



http://i.imgur.com/zD9OCEv.jpg


----------



## 2girlsmom

damo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/zD9OCEv.jpg



Thanks, there are a couple things that we would enjoy there.


----------



## atricks

Hearing that the Cowfish *should* be open for all Sunday night, and preview-ish things tomorrow and Saturday night (may be media/employee only the next two days)  

   I'd assume they won't announce anything until 100% sure, but that's what the word is.  They may have a grand opening later on.


----------



## atricks

atricks said:


> Hearing that the Cowfish *should* be open for all Sunday night, and preview-ish things tomorrow and Saturday night (may be media/employee only the next two days)
> 
> I'd assume they won't announce anything until 100% sure, but that's what the word is.  They may have a grand opening later on.



  It opened today around 4PM, we went in at 6, the fish wall was having issues, but it seemed pretty cool.  I had the Big Squeal burger and it was great, wife had the omh sushi roll and she liked it a lot.  A friend of ours with us got the rangoon dip and had a texas longhorn burger and said it was pretty good.  A few hiccups in the service, but otherwise it went really well.  For those who like sushi but are surrounded by folks who don't, this place will be a hit.


----------



## johde

atricks said:


> For those who like sushi but are surrounded by folks who don't, this place will be a hit.



I was looking at the menu on Universal's Website https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_the_cowfish_menu_tcm13-49450.pdf

Another option would be a "safe" option for people who've never tried sushi.  I've never had sushi before and I'm think about hitting Cowfish up for one of the Fusion bento boxes combining a burger and sweet potato fries I know I'll eat with a variety of sushi to "sample".


----------



## damo

Nascar is now closed.


----------



## sz9144

damo said:


> Nascar is now closed.



good riddance

worst food ever


----------



## schumigirl

sz9144 said:


> good riddance
> 
> worst food ever



Shame you didn't enjoy it there.......we ate there 4 times in September and it was gorgeous every time......all meals were fantastic......really fresh, fab portions and service was excellent.

We'll miss it a lot.......especially Booooooooooogity Shrimp..........


Looking forward to eating in Cowfish though


----------



## CJsMom

Hi All,
I have a reservation at The Kitchen for Thanksgiving Dinner, but I just found out that it will be a buffet only, which will cost $58 per person.  I might pay that for myself and my husband, but it will be a waste of money for my 2 kids (12 and 13) who are picky eaters.  Can anyone recommend another restaurant, either at Universal or off-property, that might be a good choice?  It doesn't have to be a "traditional" Thanksgiving dinner - we are really just looking for a casual place with good food that doesn't cost $240+ for the four of us.


----------



## Lynne G

CJsMom said:


> Hi All,
> I have a reservation at The Kitchen for Thanksgiving Dinner, but I just found out that it will be a buffet only, which will cost $58 per person.  I might pay that for myself and my husband, but it will be a waste of money for my 2 kids (12 and 13) who are picky eaters.  Can anyone recommend another restaurant, either at Universal or off-property, that might be a good choice?  It doesn't have to be a "traditional" Thanksgiving dinner - we are really just looking for a casual place with good food that doesn't cost $240+ for the four of us.



We had Christmas dinner at Margaritaville last year, and it was the regular menu.  Maybe try there?


----------



## CJsMom

Lynne G said:


> We had Christmas dinner at Margaritaville last year, and it was the regular menu.  Maybe try there?


Thanks!  The menu looks like there's something for everyone, so I think we'll give it a try.


----------



## RedSox68

damo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/zD9OCEv.jpg



Thanks!  Hoping we can get in even though we didn't book our a whole package through Universal.


----------



## christophfam

Has anyone figured out how to make Cowfish reservations?  The book by phone link is gone.


----------



## damo

christophfam said:


> Has anyone figured out how to make Cowfish reservations?  The book by phone link is gone.



There doesn't seem to be any info about reservations.  Maybe they aren't taking any right now.


----------



## wellesleyprincess

Sorry if I missed it (didn't see it on the first page), but does anyone have a menu for the character breakfast in the park


----------



## damo

wellesleyprincess said:


> Sorry if I missed it (didn't see it on the first page), but does anyone have a menu for the character breakfast in the park


----------



## HarleyGirl514

Does anyone have a pic of the room service menu at RPR? Particularly the breakfast menu? I have a couple of very grumpy risers this might suit better than being around people in the morning....


----------



## damo

HarleyGirl514 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the room service menu at RPR? Particularly the breakfast menu? I have a couple of very grumpy risers this might suit better than being around people in the morning....



A cheaper alternative is for one of you to run down to the Orchid Court where they serve breakfast items a la carte and bring it back up to the room.  They have a very good selection.  That's what we did when we were there in September.  They even have a pancake machine that is kinda cool.


----------



## HarleyGirl514

damo said:


> A cheaper alternative is for one of you to run down to the Orchid Court where they serve breakfast items a la carte and bring it back up to the room.  They have a very good selection.  That's what we did when we were there in September.  They even have a pancake machine that is kinda cool.



Thanks for the suggestion! I hadn't thought of that! We are a large family-any bit of savings helps! I'll look at their menu.


----------



## caroli

Anyone tried Cowfish at Citywalk? I'm reading some complaints not about bod but about service.


----------



## CJK

caroli said:


> Anyone tried Cowfish at Citywalk? I'm reading some complaints not about bod but about service.



Hmm, I haven't eaten there yet, but will in a couple weeks.  I'm worried about the reviews.  I wish we could make reservations, but we were told they weren't taking them.  I hope they're just working out the kinks and service gets better.


----------



## Clemson Bama Fan

caroli said:


> Anyone tried Cowfish at Citywalk? I'm reading some complaints not about bod but about service.



We ate there twice during our stay a couple of weeks ago.  Only planned one meal but it was so good we went back.  Amazing burgers, crab rangoon dip to die for, burgooshi was awesome and the spiked milkshakes are the best.  Service was great and the atmosphere is cool.  We did eat a little before the dinner rush.  We are starting to plan our next vacation and have 3 meals planned at Cowfish.  According to a server, they will begin serving lunch in January, currently only dinner.  The menu is so extensive you can plan multiple meals and have a totally different experience each time. A definite "must do" for our family.


----------



## damo

Orlando United reviews are stellar for both food and service at Cowfish.


----------



## nemofans

I was trying to find how to make ressies for Cowfish, but I see that's not possible.  Should I then get concierge to book it when we arrive?


----------



## macraven

_cowfish is at city walk, you don't need a reservation for that place._


----------



## nemofans

I read that Cowfish may add lunch.  Does anyone know when that may happen?

Who has been to The Kitchen for the character meal recently?  Which characters were there?  I booked it & was curious to who we might see.


----------



## coastgirl

Just wanted to say thanks for all the work that goes into keeping that front page up to date.  Thanks Damo!


----------



## englishrose47

thanks for the menus at the new restaurants !!! I have to start planning for my 3rd trip in the Fall . Yes once again I will be travelling with the 8 special  needs folks !!! Cow Fish will be okay as they have Burgers , the Italian one will be okay as they have spaghetti, and the Pizza place well because they have Pizza


----------



## bumbershoot

I kept reading that there's potato leek soup at LC but at least as of today there is not. Only split pea with ham. They looked at me like I was crazy asking if there was PL soup. 

Their off-the-menu veggie option is "salad with some vegetables". Not impressive. 

We got the Ploughmans with no scotch eggs and with a bit more cheese and extra bread. It was ok but should have been a bit more food or be cheaper. A vegetarian potato leek soup with it would be lovely. 

That was late lunch. 

Now having early dinner at 3broomsticks. Baked potatoes, salad, and guess which soup?


----------



## wellesleyprincess

bumbershoot said:


> I kept reading that there's potato leek soup at LC but at least as of today there is not. Only split pea with ham. They looked at me like I was crazy asking if there was PL soup.
> 
> Their off-the-menu veggie option is "salad with some vegetables". Not impressive.
> 
> We got the Ploughmans with no scotch eggs and with a bit more cheese and extra bread. It was ok but should have been a bit more food or be cheaper. A vegetarian potato leek soup with it would be lovely.
> 
> That was late lunch.
> 
> Now having early dinner at 3broomsticks. Baked potatoes, salad, and guess which soup?





I think it is incredibly disappointing that UO doesn't offer a vegetarian entree at LC and now drops the soup (at least then one would have been able to do a soup/salad combo). Seems like it would be rather easy to do some authentic and there are enough veggies (plus people who try to minimize meat) that I can't believe it wouldn't be worthwhile. We're going to do breakfast because they're isn't a "real meal" for vegetarians at lunch/dinner. (I don't think that salad, bread and cheese is an acceptable option [what the ploughman's minus the scotch egg basically ends up being] unless they lower the price for it)


----------



## bumbershoot

wellesleyprincess said:


> I think it is incredibly disappointing that UO doesn't offer a vegetarian entree at LC and now drops the soup (at least then one would have been able to do a soup/salad combo). Seems like it would be rather easy to do some authentic and there are enough veggies (plus people who try to minimize meat) that I can't believe it wouldn't be worthwhile. We're going to do breakfast because they're isn't a "real meal" for vegetarians at lunch/dinner. (I don't think that salad, bread and cheese is an acceptable option [what the ploughman's minus the scotch egg basically ends up being] unless they lower the price for it)



It was so disappointing.

We were in England last June. England is like heaven for an American vegetarian. There are so many options. DH had a vegetarian bangers and mash at a totally normal pub in birmingham! Things are labeled "suitable for vegetarians" when they are. Heck, in '96 I had great vegetarian food in Ireland!  It is beyond ridiculous that they have almost nothing at LC and 3B.


----------



## damo

Make sure you lodge a complaint (or give the suggestion) at Guest Services.  I would imagine that they take things off the menu if they aren't popular but management won't know what to put on the menu unless they get requests.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Anyone here eaten at Bubba Gump Shrimp? I was thinking of stopping by there for a bite to eat afterwards and just wanted to ask. I am not a huge fish eater at all, but there were a fish dishes I was looking at and wanted to know everyone's thought's about it. I was looking at these entrees: Jambalya, never had that before, is it really spicy? Mama's Blue Southern Charm Fried Shrimp, is that a big dish at all for one person and the appetizer Shrimp Mac and Cheese caught my eye. It sounds yummy but wondering if it tastes good as it sounds?


----------



## macraven

captaindavidhook said:


> Anyone here eaten at Bubba Gump Shrimp? I was thinking of stopping by there for a bite to eat afterwards and just wanted to ask. I am not a huge fish eater at all, but there were a fish dishes I was looking at and wanted to know everyone's thought's about it. I was looking at these entrees: Jambalya, never had that before, is it really spicy? Mama's Blue Southern Charm Fried Shrimp, is that a big dish at all for one person and the appetizer Shrimp Mac and Cheese caught my eye. It sounds yummy but wondering if it tastes good as it sounds?



_we have gone to the bubba gumps in chgo/navy pier.

it's a novelty restaurant.

prices high, place can be loud.

son and i went past january to city walk and the one place he had to eat at was bubba gumps.
he just wanted to se if it was any different.

they were the same with the ambiance , stlye inside the place and menu.

some of the foods are really good and some are just ok and some can be a tad greasey.
jumbaya was good, it was something we shared.

we shared a soup and entree
he ordered what he wanted and i did the same

i thought the BG in city walk was higher in price than the one back home.

it's not a restaurant we will return to.

the chain restaurants we usually stay away from.  we tried it once to say we were there, but the food/menus are about the same anywhere.

if it is your first time for going to Bubba Gumps, you will enjoy it.
brush up on your bubba gump movies so you can beat your server with the movie questions he will ask you.

when we went, our ap allowed us the 10% discount off the food._


----------



## captaindavidhook

macraven said:


> _we have gone to the bubba gumps in chgo/navy pier.
> 
> it's a novelty restaurant.
> 
> prices high, place can be loud.
> 
> son and i went past january to city walk and the one place he had to eat at was bubba gumps.
> he just wanted to se if it was any different.
> 
> they were the same with the ambiance , stlye inside the place and menu.
> 
> some of the foods are really good and some are just ok and some can be a tad greasey.
> jumbaya was good, it was something we shared.
> 
> we shared a soup and entree
> he ordered what he wanted and i did the same
> 
> i thought the BG in city walk was higher in price than the one back home.
> 
> it's not a restaurant we will return to.
> 
> the chain restaurants we usually stay away from.  we tried it once to say we were there, but the food/menus are about the same anywhere.
> 
> if it is your first time for going to Bubba Gumps, you will enjoy it.
> brush up on your bubba gump movies so you can beat your server with the movie questions he will ask you.
> 
> when we went, our ap allowed us the 10% discount off the food._



Thank you for the great information and yes it will be my first time.


----------



## macraven

_since it will be your first time, go and have fun there.
it's one of those places in city walk you go and experience at least once.


you'll have a card on a stand at your table.
red/green i believe.

it will let the server be aware if you need them.
quite cute._


----------



## CJK

We had a great dinner at Cowfish earlier this week.  We had a bit of a funny experience.  We arrived at 4:30pm because we didn't want to wait in a line by arriving later.  We were seated right away.  The hostess took us to probably one of the worst tables inside the restaurant - right by the kitchen area.  There were plenty of empty tables in much nicer sections.  I then noticed an outdoor patio, so I asked to be seated out there.  The hostess seemed a bit put out, but she brought us to a table outside.  Again, we were taken to one of the worst tables outside.  There were a couple empty tables right at the railing overlooking Citywalk, but she gave us a terrible table as far away from the railing as you can get! LOL  A nearby server saw our disappointment and motioned to have us sit at a table at the railing.  We ended up having great service, enjoyed a great view and of course great food.  I think that hostess must still be learning the ropes! LOL


----------



## nemofans

I am not happy!  I had a lunch ressie for Mythos next Sunday & just got an email saying they canceled it.  I don't know why.  I tried to rebook & there are no openings now while we're there.


----------



## damo

nemofans said:


> I am not happy!  I had a lunch ressie for Mythos next Sunday & just got an email saying they canceled it.  I don't know why.  I tried to rebook & there are no openings now while we're there.



Once you get there, go put your name in.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

captaindavidhook said:


> Anyone here eaten at Bubba Gump Shrimp? I was thinking of stopping by there for a bite to eat afterwards and just wanted to ask. I am not a huge fish eater at all, but there were a fish dishes I was looking at and wanted to know everyone's thought's about it. I was looking at these entrees: Jambalya, never had that before, is it really spicy? Mama's Blue Southern Charm Fried Shrimp, is that a big dish at all for one person and the appetizer Shrimp Mac and Cheese caught my eye. It sounds yummy but wondering if it tastes good as it sounds?



I quite enjoy Bubba Gump's. I love the atmosphere and the décor, and of course, the food. 

But I'm also a fan of seafood AND Forrest Gump... so of course I'm going to love it. 




So, I just want to make sure about Leaky Cauldron... they do NOT take reservations, right? First come first serve? Is there a best time to have lunch there? Like, maybe 11:30??


----------



## damo

Kogo Shuko said:


> I quite enjoy Bubba Gump's. I love the atmosphere and the décor, and of course, the food.
> 
> But I'm also a fan of seafood AND Forrest Gump... so of course I'm going to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I just want to make sure about Leaky Cauldron... they do NOT take reservations, right? First come first serve? Is there a best time to have lunch there? Like, maybe 11:30??



Leaky Cauldron does not take reservations.  We never encountered any long lines.


----------



## trstno1

bumbershoot said:


> I kept reading that there's potato leek soup at LC but at least as of today there is not. Only split pea with ham. They looked at me like I was crazy asking if there was PL soup.
> 
> Their off-the-menu veggie option is "salad with some vegetables". Not impressive.
> 
> We got the Ploughmans with no scotch eggs and with a bit more cheese and extra bread. It was ok but should have been a bit more food or be cheaper. A vegetarian potato leek soup with it would be lovely.
> 
> That was late lunch.
> 
> Now having early dinner at 3broomsticks. Baked potatoes, salad, and guess which soup?



As a vegetarian, Universal dining is so disappointing.  This is 2015.  How can you open a major new restaurant and not offer a vegetarian option?!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

damo said:


> Leaky Cauldron does not take reservations.  We never encountered any long lines.




Thanks for the info!!


----------



## GlendaO

Does anyone know what restaurants (quick service) in Citywalk take the Dining Card?


----------



## macraven

GlendaO said:


> Does anyone know what restaurants (quick service) in Citywalk take the Dining Card?



_you can pull up the list of participants on the uo site._


----------



## GlendaO

macraven said:


> you can pull up the list of participants on the uo site.



Yep. It's just showing two in CW. It seemed like there were more than Bread Box and the  Hot Dog place.


----------



## macraven

_Guest Services at 407-224-3463 

maybe if you call gs, they can give you an up to date listing.

sometimes places change so if it is not listed on the UO site now, it could still be in the system.
_


----------



## GlendaO

macraven said:


> Guest Services at 407-224-3463  maybe if you call gs, they can give you an up to date listing.  sometimes places change so if it is not listed on the UO site now, it could still be in the system.



Thank you!


----------



## macraven




----------



## stickeymouse

Does anybody know if Cowfish actually accepts the Universal Dining Plan?  It is listed here: https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_combineUDP__tcm13-50561.pdf


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

For example, is there soy or almond milk anywhere?  Do any of the pizza places have dairy-free cheese like a few do at WDW.  Do any of the coffee locations have soy vs. milk option for coffee drinks?  I know starbucks usually does, but what about the other places on-site...

Has anyone had dairy-free experience at UOR before?  I'd really like to hear from someone with experience of the specifics. 
Fried foods can have milk in the breading or breading process - or not - so it's nearly impossible to tell if menu items are OK for DD and I or not.  (Did you know that Mc...'s fries have milk in the flavoring on their regular fries?!)  Buns, breadsticks, scrambled eggs, and roasted potatoes can have dairy or not, depending on restaurant recipe or supplier. 

I know I can talk to chefs at restaurants or supervisors at counter service locations and find something "safe" to eat, but I'm trying to determine how much variety and value we will actually have.  e.g. a hotdog or burger or sandwich or salad can be just missing the cheese or it can have extra other toppings to replace the cheese.


----------



## alanmason

Just had some great dining experiences throughout the entire USR, We ate at Cowfish, Vivo, Three Broomsticks, Leaky Cauldron, and the Simpsons food court area. The only one we made reservations for was Vivo, and we were still practically able to walk right in at park closing. All of them had great service and man did they have good food. This was our first experience at Diagon Alley and thoroughly enjoyed the food options. The two pie sampler was really good. and the beers that they have brewed at WWoHP and Simpsonsland were extremely well made.


----------



## christophfam

Saw a sign outside of Cowfish on Friday that said they are now open for lunch.  Ate there for dinner and it was great!


----------



## mellyf

christophfam said:


> Saw a sign outside of Cowfish on Friday that said they are now open for lunch.  Ate there for dinner and it was great!



Really excited to see this!  We'll be at Universal (finally!) next weekend, for just 4 nights (and late the first night, so not for dinner), so was really hoping Cowfish would be open for lunch, as I'd read that later this month was a possibility. The restaurants we're hitting for sure are Margaritaville, Sanaa (yes, one drive over to Disney to our favorite restaurant there), and Cowfish.  We also want to go to either The Three Broomsticks or The Leaky Cauldron at least once for lunch.  Any recommendations either way?  Just from reading the menus, I think The Leaky Cauldron appeals to us a little more.

ETA:  Also want to go to Red Oven Pizza Bakery, as that looks really good.


----------



## christophfam

mellyf said:


> Really excited to see this!  We'll be at Universal (finally!) next weekend, for just 4 nights (and late the first night, so not for dinner), so was really hoping Cowfish would be open for lunch, as I'd read that later this month was a possibility. The restaurants we're hitting for sure are Margaritaville, Sanaa (yes, one drive over to Disney to our favorite restaurant there), and Cowfish.  We also want to go to either The Three Broomsticks or The Leaky Cauldron at least once for lunch.  Any recommendations either way?  Just from reading the menus, I think The Leaky Cauldron appeals to us a little more.
> 
> ETA:  Also want to go to Red Oven Pizza Bakery, as that looks really good.



We ate at Cowfish, Red Oven, Leaky Cauldron, and Mythos (listed in order of my favorites).  They were all great, but Cowfish was by far the best!  I'd personally pick Leaky Cauldron over 3 brooms.  Food just wasn't great for me the past few times I've gone to 3 broom.  I keep going back to Mythos because it is such a nice atmosphere and a great spot for a break during the day, but I'm just never thrilled with my food there.  Maybe it's what I order as my daughter loved her salad and my crab sliders where not bad but not great either.  Red Oven was really good.  My daughter and I were very hungry and split a pizza.  We had one piece left.  Overall, really good park food!


----------



## Minnesota!

First time US/IOA visitor and just starting to research food.  I realllly want to try Cowfish and Red Oven (there is a pizza there that resembles the "best pizza I ever had" at a bar in Chicago).  

So, being used to WDW...do I need to get up at o'dark thirty at a certain number of days out to get reservations?  

Help for this US virgin, please?


----------



## soniam

Minnesota! said:


> First time US/IOA visitor and just starting to research food.  I realllly want to try Cowfish and Red Oven (there is a pizza there that resembles the "best pizza I ever had" at a bar in Chicago).  So, being used to WDW...do I need to get up at o'dark thirty at a certain number of days out to get reservations?  Help for this US virgin, please?



Most of the Uni restaurants use Open Table for reservations. Some of them won't take reservations more than 30 days out. So you can probably wait until much closer to your visit. Mines in March, and I can't make most of them yet.


----------



## mellyf

christophfam said:


> We ate at Cowfish, Red Oven, Leaky Cauldron, and Mythos (listed in order of my favorites).  They were all great, but Cowfish was by far the best!  I'd personally pick Leaky Cauldron over 3 brooms.  Food just wasn't great for me the past few times I've gone to 3 broom.  I keep going back to Mythos because it is such a nice atmosphere and a great spot for a break during the day, but I'm just never thrilled with my food there.  Maybe it's what I order as my daughter loved her salad and my crab sliders where not bad but not great either.  Red Oven was really good.  My daughter and I were very hungry and split a pizza.  We had one piece left.  Overall, really good park food!



Thanks so much for the info!  I'm really happy Cowfish is open for lunch now because there's so much on their menu that looks good, I think there's a good chance we'll try to go twice.  Also, thanks for the recommendation of Leaky Cauldron over Three Broomsticks. That's definitely the way we were leaning, but just weren't sure so I appreciate the rec.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Does Red Oven Pizza sell individual slices or just a whole pizza?


----------



## christophfam

captaindavidhook said:


> Does Red Oven Pizza sell individual slices or just a whole pizza?



Just a whole pizza in one size.  I'd say the size is appropriate for two hungry adults.


----------



## anorman

I'm planning a trip this summer with 4 nights at the RPR and hoping to immerse ourselves in the world of Universal.  My DD12 was diagnosed 2 yrs ago with type 1 diabetes and last year we went to Disney and found that it is not at all user friendly when it comes to providing carbohydrate information.  They will guarantee gluten free items and from what I've heard, they are phenomenal with allergies accomodations but for some reason they will not provide carb information.  This makes no sense !  I am hoping for a better experience at Universal.  Does anyone have any experience with obtaining nutritional information at the Universal restaurants??


----------



## macraven

anorman said:


> I'm planning a trip this summer with 4 nights at the RPR and hoping to immerse ourselves in the world of Universal.  My DD12 was diagnosed 2 yrs ago with type 1 diabetes and last year we went to Disney and found that it is not at all user friendly when it comes to providing carbohydrate information.  They will guarantee gluten free items and from what I've heard, they are phenomenal with allergies accomodations but for some reason they will not provide carb information.  This makes no sense !  I am hoping for a better experience at Universal.  Does anyone have any experience with obtaining nutritional information at the Universal restaurants??



_i think i posted on the gluten free thread the phone number to call for dietary info for UO.

if you don't find it, send me a pm and i'll pull it up for you._


----------



## macraven

_here is the note with the phone number to call:_



from the UO website:


Food Allergies Or Intolerances? No Problem.

At Universal Orlando® Resort, we know it can be a challenge to dine out when you or someone youre with has food allergies and/or intolerances. 

Thats why we offer a number of dining locations throughout Universals Islands of Adventure®, Universal Studios Florida®, Universal CityWalk® and our three on-site hotels where our chefs and culinary staff can accommodate your dietary needs. 

Vice President, Executive Chef Steve Jayson, CEC
Steve_Jayson	

Chef Steve Jayson has been the Universal Executive Chef for 20+ years. He is an award-winning chef who, since high school, has known his calling was in the culinary field. Among his awards are the 2000 American Culinary Federation National Chef of the Year and in 2006 he was inducted into the Orlando Dining Hall of Fame. Universals success in offering a variety of high quality dining experiences does not come without a talented and dedicated staff. Our resorts park and restaurant chefs have at least fifteen years of experience in the culinary field.


If you have venue-specific questions or questions that have not been answered here, you can e-mail FoodServiceCUF@universalorlando.com for dining locations within Universals Islands of Adventure®, Universal Studios Florida® or Universal CityWalk®. Please allow 48 hours for a response. To make dining reservations at one of our on-site hotels, please visit the concierge desks located in the lobby of each hotel or visit www.opentable.com to make reservations at any of our participating restaurants.


----------



## Planogirl

I don't see much about Antojitos just yet. Any recent reviews?


----------



## Minnesota!

soniam said:


> Most of the Uni restaurants use Open Table for reservations. Some of them won't take reservations more than 30 days out. So you can probably wait until much closer to your visit. Mines in March, and I can't make most of them yet.



Thanks!  I will keep on looking!


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _i think i posted on the gluten free thread the phone number to call for dietary info for UO.
> 
> if you don't find it, send me a pm and i'll pull it up for you._





macraven said:


> _here is the note with the phone number to call:_
> 
> 
> 
> from the UO website:
> 
> 
> Food Allergies Or Intolerances? No Problem.
> 
> At Universal Orlando® Resort, we know it can be a challenge to dine out when you or someone youre with has food allergies and/or intolerances.
> 
> Thats why we offer a number of dining locations throughout Universals Islands of Adventure®, Universal Studios Florida®, Universal CityWalk® and our three on-site hotels where our chefs and culinary staff can accommodate your dietary needs.
> 
> Vice President, Executive Chef Steve Jayson, CEC
> Steve_Jayson
> 
> Chef Steve Jayson has been the Universal Executive Chef for 20+ years. He is an award-winning chef who, since high school, has known his calling was in the culinary field. Among his awards are the 2000 American Culinary Federation National Chef of the Year and in 2006 he was inducted into the Orlando Dining Hall of Fame. Universals success in offering a variety of high quality dining experiences does not come without a talented and dedicated staff. Our resorts park and restaurant chefs have at least fifteen years of experience in the culinary field.
> 
> 
> If you have venue-specific questions or questions that have not been answered here, you can e-mail FoodServiceCUF@universalorlando.com for dining locations within Universals Islands of Adventure®, Universal Studios Florida® or Universal CityWalk®. Please allow 48 hours for a response. To make dining reservations at one of our on-site hotels, please visit the concierge desks located in the lobby of each hotel or visit www.opentable.com to make reservations at any of our participating restaurants.



Thanks.  I will definitely check it out.


----------



## nemofans

Just back...

Cowfish now serves lunch.
Mythos was my favorite of the trip.
Had the Toad in a Hole at Leaky Cauldron.
Also ate at 3 Broomsticks, Emeril's, The Kitchen character meal
Tried butterbeer, frozen butterbeer, pumpkin juice, Flaming Moe's drink.


----------



## sassy2000

Minnesota! said:


> First time US/IOA visitor and just starting to research food.  I realllly want to try Cowfish and Red Oven (there is a pizza there that resembles the "best pizza I ever had" at a bar in Chicago).
> 
> So, being used to WDW...do I need to get up at o'dark thirty at a certain number of days out to get reservations?
> 
> Help for this US virgin, please?



We went the 1st week of June in 2014 and July 4th weekend in 2013 and never made any dining reservations. We have never waited more then 15 minutes at any of the City Walk spots (usually we were seated immediately). We are going back this June and the only place that I am considering making reservations is Cowfish, simply because it seems to be very popular on the boards. Oh, and we usually eat dinner between 6:00-7:00 so if you eat later, it is probably busier.


----------



## nemofans

Oh & wanted to  mention that b4 i posted that Mythos canceled my ressie & couldn't get another.  Well, at the time of my orig ressie, we stopped at Mythos to explain our ressie being canceled.  The TM said it wasn't canceled & they still had it.  Wat happened was that they switched from OpenTable to Next Table ressie system.
Thought I should mention it here in case someone else had it happen to them.


----------



## mjtatman

I'm reading conflicting information, on the comparison chart at the top of this sticky, i'm reading that with the universal dining plan, you get on full service, one quick service, one beverage and one unlimited refill cup.   But on the Dining Plan brochure I downloaded from the website, it shows the Universal Plan is one full service, one quick service, one snack, and one beverage.   Which is it???


----------



## glocon

When we went in October we did not get an unlimited refill cup.  But wouldn't want to carry that around anyway.  We did for some reason get two drinks with our sit down meal and another drink for later in the day.  

Don't understand that but it happened all three times.

You can get frappacino at Starbucks as drink, and dippin' dots as snack btw...


----------



## CPanther95

damo:


Here's a link:

http://www.loewshotels.com/royal-pacific-resort/dining/restaurant

to access menus for the following dead links:
*
Islands Breakfast Menu
Islands Dinner Menu
Islands Wok Experience*



and this link:

http://www.loewshotels.com/royal-pacific-resort/dining/lounge

to access menus for the following dead links:

*Jake's Menu
Orchid Court Lounge Menu
Orchid Court Sushi Menu*



If you want to link directly to the .pdf menu, the links are as follows:

Islands Breakfast
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-...staurants/Islands_Breakfast_Menu_Feb_2014.pdf

Islands Dinner
https://www.loewshotels.com/d/Islands_Fall_Menu_2014.pdf

Islands Wok Experience
https://www.loewshotels.com/d/Islands_-_The-Wok-Experience_Poster_web.pdf

Islands Dessert Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-pacific-resort/PDFs/Restaurants/Islands_Dessert_Menu_2014.pdf

Islands Kids Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-pacific-resort/PDFs/Restaurants/Islands_KIDS_MENU_2014.pdf

Islands Kids Breakfast Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-...taurants/Islands_KIDS_MENU_2014_BREAKFAST.pdf

Jake's Dining Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-pacific-resort/PDFs/Lounges/Jake's Dining Menu PDF.pdf

Jake's Dessert Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-pacific-resort/PDFs/Restaurants/Jakes_Dessert_Menu.pdf

Jake's Kids Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-pacific-resort/PDFs/Restaurants/Jakes_Kids_Menu_2014.pdf

Orchid Court Bytes Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-pacific-resort/PDFs/Restaurants/Orchid_Bytes_menu.pdf

Orchid Court Sushi Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-pacific-resort/PDFs/Restaurants/Orchid_Sushi_Menu.pdf

Orchid Court Martini & Drink Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-...s/Orchid Court Martini and Drink Menu PDF.pdf

Orchid Court Beer, Wine and Sake Menu
http://www.loewshotels.com/d/royal-...rchid Court Beer, Wine, and Sake Menu PDF.pdf


----------



## damo

those dead again?  I just checked them all not too long ago.  Thanks!


----------



## CPanther95

damo said:


> those dead again?  I just checked them all not too long ago.  Thanks!



It's a never ending task.

However, your efforts are greatly appreciated. Shame you can't cash that in for something more tangible.


----------



## old lady

Thanks for the menus though I still think it is weird that there is a Captain America restaurant in Universal when Marvel is owned by Disney.


----------



## mthds

Going for our first visit later this year.   Not on the dining plan.    Do the chain restaurants in City walk like Moe's and the Burger King take gift cards for those restaurants?  Also, what about startbucks located around the resort area?  I teach school and am always given startbucks gift cards.  Didn't know if they would accept those.  I know our chick fil a at our local amusement park will not take a chick fil a gift card.   Just wondering.  If they do it would be nice to have some cards that are pre paid to use.


----------



## macraven

old lady said:


> Thanks for the menus though I still think it is weird that there is a Captain America restaurant in Universal when Marvel is owned by Disney.


_restaurant has been in existance since the park opened.
nothing weird about that._


----------



## damo

old lady said:


> Thanks for the menus though I still think it is weird that there is a Captain America restaurant in Universal when Marvel is owned by Disney.



Rights for those Marvel characters that were used by Universal before Disney owned Marvel are held in perpetuity by Universal.


----------



## AJ1983

Odd question, but does anyone know if the cod served at Three Broomsticks is fresh, or frozen?


----------



## CPanther95

AJ1983 said:


> Odd question, but does anyone know if the cod served at Three Broomsticks is fresh, or frozen?



Neither, it's fried.




Wondering myself how the Fish & Chips at Three Broomsticks & Leaky Cauldron compare to the fantastic F&C at Finnegan's.


----------



## Kelli4Cy

What hours are Three Broomsticks & Leaky Cauldron open?  Also, are they TS or CS?  Just wondering the best time to grab a bite there and how long I should carve out for a stop.

Also, where is the best place to get Butterbeer?

Getting down to the final details on our trip!  - 19 days to go!


----------



## macraven

_both are counter service_


----------



## PrincessMama605

mthds said:


> Going for our first visit later this year.   Not on the dining plan.    Do the chain restaurants in City walk like Moe's and the Burger King take gift cards for those restaurants?  Also, what about startbucks located around the resort area?  I teach school and am always given startbucks gift cards.  Didn't know if they would accept those.  I know our chick fil a at our local amusement park will not take a chick fil a gift card.   Just wondering.  If they do it would be nice to have some cards that are pre paid to use.



I don't know about Moe's but I have used BK gift cards at the Citywalk location with no problem. I would assume the Starbucks cards would be fine, I've used my Starbucks card at Disney many times, I was even able to use it for one of my freebie drinks at DTD. I would bring your cards and just ask before you order.


----------



## CPanther95

I would also assume there'd be no problem with Starbucks cards. Even the "semi-Starbucks" located in Target and our grocery stores that are staffed by store employees and can ring up store merchandise - accept Starbucks cards. 

Plus the CityWalk, Portofino and Cabana Bay Starbucks are listed on their store locator on their website.


----------



## macraven

Kelli4Cy said:


> What hours are Three Broomsticks & Leaky Cauldron open?  Also, are they TS or CS?  Just wondering the best time to grab a bite there and how long I should carve out for a stop.
> 
> Also, where is the best place to get Butterbeer?
> 
> Getting down to the final details on our trip!  - 19 days to go!



_breakfast at the 3 B's is over at 11:00.
the lunch menu is available at 10:30.

they have that 30 minute crossover time so breakfast can be finished up while the lunch menu is starting up.

i'm not a breakfast person for the two potter places but i do enjoy the lunch at 3 B's.
i hit that place at 10:33 and order lunch.
then i'm good to go for the rest of the day until evening.
sometimes late evening, as i hit the butter beer and bb soft serve ice cream in the afternoons.

doing lunch at that early time means less peeps in the restaurant.
not crowded and can finish my meal in a short time period.
i'm basically in and out.

i don't do the carts for the butterbeer but go to the bar side of the 3 B's for the frozen.
also, my ap allows for the discount there.
carts don't give you the discounted prices.

forget the name of the place at DA but go there for frozen bb inside._


----------



## DPCummerbund

macraven said:


> _i don't do the carts for the butterbeer but go to the bar side of the 3 B's for the frozen.
> also, my ap allows for the discount there.
> carts don't give you the discounted prices.
> 
> forget the name of the place at DA but go there for frozen bb inside._



The name of the bar is the Hog's Head. In the books, it's the Hog's Head Inn, and there's a very important painting on the wall. In WWoHP, it's called the Hog's Head Pub, and there's an audioanimatronic hog's head on the wall. I've been told that the hog's head animates by itself at random intervals, others have said that the bartenders can set it off if you tip them. Personally, I think they should have made it a prop for the interactive wands.


----------



## macraven

_i'm not into parry hotter like most people and thought hogs head was at the 3 B's at ioa.
yea, i watch the animal heads move, it's a frequent thing when i have sat there drinking my butterbeer.
do have loads of pictures and video of it.
don't know why i take pictures each trip, it's always the same look as the last trip i took pictures...

never paid any attention to the LC having the same hog head.
when at that place, i'm there to eat and must of had my face in my plate..........


i do the rides at both places, look in the shops, see the outdoor entertainment and get frozen __butterbeer......_


----------



## macraven

_dpc, i looked back and think i confused you on that one statement of mine you replied to.
my fault.

when i said i forgot the name of the place for the inside shop for butterbeer, i was referring to the place in DA in the studios.
it's the place next to the shop for the ice cream._


----------



## DPCummerbund

macraven said:


> _dpc, i looked back and think i confused you on that one statement of mine you replied to.
> my fault.
> 
> when i said i forgot the name of the place for the inside shop for butterbeer, i was referring to the place in DA in the studios.
> it's the place next to the shop for the ice cream._



Sorry, I misread your post, totally my fault. To clarify, Hog's Head Pub is at at Hogsmeade, the pub at Diagon Alley next to Florean Fortescue's is called the Fountain of Fair Fortune. While the Hog's Head is an important location in the books (and thus I want to check it out), the Fountain of Fair Fortune is just the name of a fairly tale (in the Tales of Beetle the Bard) in the books, and not an actual location. Based on what you and others have said, it sounds like both of those locations are the best places to get Butterbeer in the parks.


----------



## mellyf

mthds said:


> Going for our first visit later this year.   Not on the dining plan.    Do the chain restaurants in City walk like Moe's and the Burger King take gift cards for those restaurants?  Also, what about startbucks located around the resort area?  I teach school and am always given startbucks gift cards.  Didn't know if they would accept those.  I know our chick fil a at our local amusement park will not take a chick fil a gift card.   Just wondering.  If they do it would be nice to have some cards that are pre paid to use.



I have the starbucks app and always apply my gift cards to that, and they accepted it (I'm a teacher too ). So I'm sure they'd take the gift cards themselves.  I was surprised they didn't have the scanner for the app, but they put the number in manually.


----------



## jennab113

I am going to UO/IOA next week and suddenly have a lot of food restrictions.  I can't have any grains (including rice), dairy, or soy.  I'm staying at Royal Pacific and based on the menu, I think I will be able to find something at Jake's for dinner and can bring my own breakfast, but does anyone have suggestions for good places I could eat lunch to get meat (preferably without sauce) with fruit or veggies?  I did both HP restaurants in January before I was restricted, so I am okay with skipping them since it doesn't look like they'd have anything I could eat now.


----------



## Kivara

I know the Thunder Falls at Jurrassic Park area of IoA has turkey legs (the meal came with corn on the cob, potatoes and bread, I believe)
They serve rottiserie chicken at the Three Broomsticks (IoA), they also have potatoes and grapes (at least they have grapes available for kids meals)

The monster place in US (Monster Cafe?) has rotisserie chicken as well.

I have no idea if any of these dishes have added things you can't eat, they are just the ones who have "plainer" dishes that I know of, off the top of my head.


----------



## jennab113

Thanks! That's really helpful.


----------



## SnackCredit

Does Bubba Gump take reservations?


----------



## schumigirl

SnackCredit said:


> Does Bubba Gump take reservations?



No they don't.


----------



## disneyandme

Headed down soon and looking for a place inside the park-- either one-- with grilled cheese. The plain old American cheese on white bread version. Picky kids/allergies. Could also do plain pasta-- so please recommend for that as well.


----------



## CPanther95

disneyandme said:


> Headed down soon and looking for a place inside the park-- either one-- with grilled cheese. The plain old American cheese on white bread version. Picky kids/allergies. Could also do plain pasta-- so please recommend for that as well.



Most sit down restaurants at the park have no problem making things off-menu. If you see the acceptable ingredients somewhere on the menu, I'm sure they'll have no problem making it for you.


----------



## thornton0511

Hi there! I noticed that a lot of the menus listed for Citiwalk just send you to another online link. Is there anywhere I can go and see an actual menu with prices? Especially for kids meals? I am mostly interested in seeing pricing for Margaritaville. Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

_try using www.citywalk.com

click on the restaurant and some have prices with the menus_


----------



## thornton0511

macraven said:


> _try using www.citywalk.com
> 
> click on the restaurant and some have prices with the menus_


thank you


----------



## macraven

thornton0511 said:


> thank you



_you can get prices and more info on that site.
i just looked up cowfish and see they do have a clear menu that will help someone to decide if this is a place for them.
_


----------



## thornton0511

macraven said:


> _you can get prices and more info on that site.
> i just looked up cowfish and see they do have a clear menu that will help someone to decide if this is a place for them._


I did find some with prices but after looking around all day I cannot seem to find anything regarding Margaritaville with prices and a kids menu. Not the end of the world, I am just planning our first universal trip this summer and I am one that likes to know everything about everything lol!


----------



## schumigirl

http://margaritavilleorlandocom.s3.amazonaws.com/content/img/ORL-main-menu.pdf



http://margaritavilleorlandocom.s3.amazonaws.com/content/img/Orando_Kids_Menu.pdf


----------



## thornton0511

schumigirl said:


> http://margaritavilleorlandocom.s3.amazonaws.com/content/img/ORL-main-menu.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> http://margaritavilleorlandocom.s3.amazonaws.com/content/img/Orando_Kids_Menu.pdf


Oh wow that is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you so much!


----------



## schumigirl

You're very welcome.........love studying a menu or two


----------



## macraven

_always remember, google is your friend.




you can find everything you need by googling._


----------



## sarahk0204

I have a question about Mama Della's. I see it has some votes on here. We like Italian food, but since DH is half Italian, we are a little picky. For example, Olive Garden is not considered "real" Italian in our house. Mama Della's seems like it would be a few notches above that. Am I correct, or should we take our picky selves elsewhere? Thanks!


----------



## CPanther95

sarahk0204 said:


> I have a question about Mama Della's. I see it has some votes on here. We like Italian food, but since DH is half Italian, we are a little picky. For example, Olive Garden is not considered "real" Italian in our house. Mama Della's seems like it would be a few notches above that. Am I correct, or should we take our picky selves elsewhere? Thanks!



LOL - NOBODY considers Olive Garden "real" Italian food. Mama Della's is high quality Italian food - definitely "real" Italian. Great food, fresh ingredients - and a chef that has a heck of a pantry to choose from if you are ordering something off-menu.


----------



## damo

thornton0511 said:


> Hi there! I noticed that a lot of the menus listed for Citiwalk just send you to another online link. Is there anywhere I can go and see an actual menu with prices? Especially for kids meals? I am mostly interested in seeing pricing for Margaritaville. Thanks!!



The first page of this thread has links to the restaurants.  The menu for Margaritaville is provided through a link on the first page.  If you click on it and then look in the left margin you will see pdfs of all of their menus with prices including the kids' menu.


----------



## thornton0511

damo said:


> The first page of this thread has links to the restaurants.  The menu for Margaritaville is provided through a link on the first page.  If you click on it and then look in the left margin you will see pdfs of all of their menus with prices including the kids' menu.


thank you very much


----------



## sarahk0204

CPanther95 said:


> LOL - NOBODY considers Olive Garden "real" Italian food. Mama Della's is high quality Italian food - definitely "real" Italian. Great food, fresh ingredients - and a chef that has a heck of a pantry to choose from if you are ordering something off-menu.



Thank you! You know exactly what I mean and have answered my question perfectly.


----------



## thornton0511

Okay I have an interesting question. If one decided to purchase the quick service dining plan to use at the Leaky Cauldron, the meal portion includes one entree and one beverage, but it clearly states that things such as butterbeer are a snack and not considered a beverage. However it is also my understanding that in WWoHP soda is not sold. So what would be your selection of approved beverage to go with your entree in a place such as the Leaky Cauldron?


----------



## macraven

_you can have one of the juices, tea, lemonade._


----------



## Sparkly

Kivara said:


> I know the Thunder Falls at Jurrassic Park area of IoA has turkey legs (the meal came with corn on the cob, potatoes and bread, I believe)
> They serve rottiserie chicken at the Three Broomsticks (IoA), they also have potatoes and grapes (at least they have grapes available for kids meals)
> 
> The monster place in US (Monster Cafe?) has rotisserie chicken as well.
> 
> I have no idea if any of these dishes have added things you can't eat, they are just the ones who have "plainer" dishes that I know of, off the top of my head.



We can vouch for Monster Cafe's rotisserie chicken being good! Parents had it and enjoyed it (I had a hot dog because I'm boring LOL) and I think it came with mashed potatoes and I want to say green beans?


----------



## macraven

_last october the food was awful.
was the first time i have ever taken my food back and asked for a refund.
_

_
nice to hear it's improved as the ambiance of the place is kewl._


----------



## yellowfish78

What is the kids crib at the kitchen at HRH? The HR website makes it sound like the kids can sit there and eat dinner while parents eat elsewhere in the restaurant...


----------



## macraven

_the kid section is in the restaurant Kitchen.
no front on the open portion so you can see your kiddos while you sit and eat at another table.
think a picture of it is shown in the uo website/hotels._


----------



## Planogirl

I have to give an unnecessary shout out to Mythos. We had one of the best meals ever had anywhere this past week plus the service was incredible. How does this place just get better and better?


----------



## yellowfish78

Thank you for the answer on the kids crib.    Is there a kids menu for the kitchen as well?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## macraven

_last time i ate there i think it was a "little rocker" menu

you know the chicken fingers type of foods, etc._


----------



## mgpan

Planogirl said:


> I have to give an unnecessary shout out to Mythos. We had one of the best meals ever had anywhere this past week plus the service was incredible. How does this place just get better and better?



Same for us at Confisco Grille two weeks ago.  We had a wonderful meal at Mythos last April and decided to try something different this time.  We had the wrap, nachos and even gnochi with basi pesto for about 10$ each, or the same price as a hotdog and chips from quick service.  All in an A/C environment with comfortable seating and great service.  After the great meal and rest, we were energized for the rest of the day at the parks.   In fact, we did this for lunch three times!  Splurge the extra few bucks for a tip and enjoy a great, restful sit-down full service meal at Mythos or Confisco, you won't regret it!


----------



## old lady

Do they serve bacon cheeseburgers at the Krusty Burgers?


----------



## macraven

_yup
try the clogger burger if you want bacon._


*Krusty Burger*
6oz Burger with Secret Sauce, cheddar cheese sauce, a giant tomato slice, iceberg lettuce, served on a specialty bun. (One of our <a href="http://blog.touringplans.com/2013/07/06/the-saturday-six-top-six-food-choices-at-fast-food-blvd/">Top Six foods in F

$10.49 
*Clogger Burger*
Two 6oz burger patties topped with applewood smoked bacon, Secret Sauce, cheddar cheese sauce, a giant tomato slice and iceberg lettuce, served on a specialty bun

$12.99 
*Mother Nature Burger*
6oz Black Bean Burger topped with guacamole and tomato slice, served on a specialty bun

$10.99


----------



## anorman

mgpan said:


> Same for us at Confisco Grille two weeks ago.  We had a wonderful meal at Mythos last April and decided to try something different this time.  We had the wrap, nachos and even gnochi with basi pesto for about 10$ each, or the same price as a hotdog and chips from quick service.  All in an A/C environment with comfortable seating and great service.  After the great meal and rest, we were energized for the rest of the day at the parks.   In fact, we did this for lunch three times!  Splurge the extra few bucks for a tip and enjoy a great, restful sit-down full service meal at Mythos or Confisco, you won't regret it!


 
Do you need reservations for Confisco Grill?


----------



## macraven

anorman said:


> Do you need reservations for Confisco Grill?




_i have only made a ressie there once.

i go there each trip and do walk in.

i don't go in the main lunch/dinner hours but at off times.
sometimes right when it opens or around 1:30, sometimes 4:00.
longest wait i have had was a short 5 minutes.

not many in the place if you go after the lunch rush is over.


the place has booths and tables.
if you have a preference, let them know._


----------



## schumigirl

anorman said:


> Do you need reservations for Confisco Grill?



Eat there 3 or 4 times each trip and never had to book. 

It's a fair size of a place and we usually walk in around midday........longest we ever waited was less than 5 minutes and it was only because a tour group was there.

Worth a visit.....food is good and service has always been exceptional.


----------



## sk!mom

Are reservations required at Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks?


----------



## schumigirl

sk!mom said:


> Are reservations required at Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks?



Both are CS restaurants, so no reservations.


----------



## mgpan

anorman said:


> Do you need reservations for Confisco Grill?



Only one day during the week (surrounding Orange Co Spring Break) did we encounter a long wait during the prime lunch time of 12-1.  We usually try to eat in off hours before or after the rush but were just hungry and nearby at this time.  Tip if the weather is nice and you don't mind it, you can order at the bar and eat outside on the patio, without waiting in line for the main indoor restaurant.  Your food will be brought to you, but you will have to go inside to bar for drink refills.


----------



## wellesleyprincess

Question do you have to have a reservation or be part of a package to eat the Leaky Cauldron for breakfast? My mom just had our 21 day call for our package and the Team Member said you had to be on the Harry Potter package to do this. She's now worried that we need to upgrade. Can somebody debunk or verify this?


----------



## macraven

_i have been a walk up during the last 45 minutes of the breakfast hour there.

walk ups are allowed, no issue with that.

i would think that those that have the package probably aim for early morning hours in the park and are done with breakfast before 10.
if a person is a first time visiter, don't think they want to waste all of the early entry time or much after 9:00 at a restaurant.

they'd be anxious to explore potterland and want to hit the rides and shops there.

breakfast is over at 11:00 am but the lunch hour menu begins at 10:30.

i prefer going near the switch over time as it's pretty empty then.



wellesleyprincess, since you will be there in about 3 weeks, that would hit early May.

i think you will be fine doing LC as a walk in and not have to fret of not having a package w/reservations._


----------



## Poohbug

So excited to be visiting Universal in August.  Looking at some menus I have noticed that some kids menus are age 12 and younger and some are age 9 and younger and some do not state an age limit.  Is every restaurant different?  I figure my oldest will be ordering off the adult menu and my youngest will order off the kids menu but my middle son will be 11.


----------



## macraven

_don't think it will be an issue.

i'm older than your kids and sometimes order off the kids meal._


----------



## Nohal

I see that many of the burgers come with fries so I was wondering if you can just order the burger without the fries.  At Disney you can and the price is cheaper.


----------



## lelesansan

This is fantastic, I have gotten 1/2 way through these pages but it is all so helpful. We are visiting for the first time in September. Just wanted to say Thank you !


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Things that make you go hmmmmm.......  I just got to thinking it would be nice with all of the new places at City Walk that I'd love to see an Earl of Sandwich or a Wolfgang Puck Express.   Then I got to wondering if they are exclusive to DTD in the Orlando area?  I really don't see any overlap of restaurants between Uni and WDW  (maybe Starbucks!  LOL) and am wondering why?  My thought is maybe they each want to not duplicate what you can get over at the other place...?


----------



## CPanther95

Got to try some of the new places at CityWalk last week.

Antojitos: Good food, terrible service, atmosphere not our cup of tea. Loud and busy vs festive. Mariachi band only plays about a 7 minute set at the top of each hour.

Cowfish: Excellent, excellent, excellent.

Hot dog Hall of fame: Great dogs, great selection. Had the Milwaukee (brat & Sauerkraut). Also offer a 2 foot long dog.

Red Oven Pizza: Afraid it was going to be "Artisan" pizzas (you know, the kind with figs, hay, weeds, etc - designed for people that don't really like real pizza) - but they make a damn good pepperoni pizza. Good crust with a bit of char on the bottom which enhances the flavor. Wife shared one of the white pizzas and thought it was fantastic. 

Frozen Yogurt place: Wife loved it. Favorite was vanilla with granola.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hello!

I have a question about the Hot Dog Hall of Fame. Do they use different "base" hot dogs? My dh is very interested in any place that stays open until 2am serving hot dogs -- he doesn't like the hot dogs with a very wide diameter, he's a "skinny" or regular size dog guy...

TIA!
Maria


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I think we ate at the Hot Dog Hall of Fame 3 times during our week there back in February!  I also am a "skinny dog" type of person.  They do offer different "base" hot dogs.  They use at least 5 or 6 different hot dogs of varying lengths and widths.  You can order off the menu, or have any of the dogs dressed the way you like.  They also have stadium seats from ballparks around the country;'I thought that was a nice touch and we enjoyed our first meal there sitting in seats from the Reds stadium.  

I am not much of a hot dog person, but I am really looking forward to eating there on our trip in November!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thanks! This is a huge help. Now I know we will be regulars! 

Maria


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I was surprised by how much I liked it!  I don't eat 3 hot dogs a year, let alone 3 in one week!

*CityWalk Hot Dog Hall of Fame*
CityWalk
Quick Service

Print Menu
	


At Hot Dog Hall of Fame, enjoy classic hot dogs from some of the nation’s most famous ballparks, including Chicago, Boston, New York, L.A., or even create your own dog with the toppings of your choice and a gourmet mustard bar. Guests can sit in stadium style seating, walk on artificial turf, and kick back in the bleachers.

Restaurant Info: American/Lunch and Dinner/$

Universal Dining Plan Participant

*Lunch & Dinner Menu*
*Menu Date: 11/2014*

*Entrées*
*Chicago* - Vienna all-beef dog, poppy-seed bun, neon relish, sport peppers, diced onions and tomatoes, celery salt - $6.99

*Colorado* - Nathan's Famous hot dog, grilled peppers & onions, sauerkraut - $6.99

*Kansas City* - Vienna all-beef dog, pulled pork, coleslaw, pickles, barbecue sauce - $6.99

*Boston* - Kayem all-beef dog, toasted New England-style bun, spicy brown mustard, diced onions, relish - $6.99

*Los Angeles* - Farmer John's foot long dog, mustard, relish - $6.99

*New York* - Sabrett all-beef dog, sauerkraut, mustard - $6.99

*Arizona* - Vienna all-beef dog, smoked bacon, pinto beans, grilled onions & peppers, cheese - $6.99

*Milwaukee* - Bratwurst sausage, hoagie roll, grilled onions, spicy brown mustard - $6.99

*Detroit* - Koegel dog, coney chili, diced onions - $6.99

*Foot Long Dog *- Vienna all-beef dog, foot long bun, choice of two toppings - $8.99

*Two Foot Dog* - Vienna all-beef dog, baguette, choice of two toppings - $12.99

*Little League* - Nathan's Famous hot dog, choice of two toppings - $6.49

*Smoked Chicken Sausage *- Smoked chicken and apple sausage, hoagie roll, grilled onions - $8.99

*Sides*
*Shoestring French Fries* - $2.99

*House-made Potato Chips* - $2.99

*Snacks*
*Roasted Peanuts* - $3.49

*Cracker Jacks* - $3.49

*Beverages*
*Coca-Cola Products* - $2.99

*Iced Tea* - $2.99

*Bottled Water* - $4.00

A selection of draft beers is available

*** Menu and Prices are Subject to Change Without Notice ***

Share on facebookShare on favoritesShare on twitterShare on pinterest_shareShare on google_plusone_shareMore Sharing Services

Top


----------



## CPanther95

Yes, a variety of dogs and buns so that each feature dog is authentic (Brat for the Milwaukee - Poppy seed bun for the Chicago, etc.) - and you can mix & match as much as you want.


----------



## kbelle8995

Has anyone been to the Bread Box? I'm really curious about it.


----------



## CPanther95

kbelle8995 said:


> Has anyone been to the Bread Box? I'm really curious about it.



That was the only one I wanted to try, but never had an opportunity. Tried to talk my son into giving it a shot when he was down a week later, but it never worked out with him either.


----------



## CJK

kbelle8995 said:


> Has anyone been to the Bread Box? I'm really curious about it.


We really like it!  In fact, we ate there twice last trip.  Great hot and cold sandwiches for a good price.  AAA/CAA members get a discount.  The atmosphere is fun too.  Definitely a great choice if you're looking for something reasonably priced and tasty!


----------



## ParkscopeJoe

kbelle8995 said:


> Has anyone been to the Bread Box? I'm really curious about it.



I have not eaten there but it's hit or mix with people I know. Try other locations first.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

schumigirl said:


> Both are CS restaurants, so no reservations.



We'll be at US in late June and would like to have dinner at Three Broomsticks.  Are we better off avoiding prime dinner rush and eating an early dinner?


----------



## englishrose47

Wow $7 for a Hot dog!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_yea, i was suprised it was at that great price.
thought it would be more._


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Wow $7 for a Hot dog!!!!!





macraven said:


> _yea, i was suprised it was at that great price.
> thought it would be more._





Too funny.


----------



## kimnscott

can you go to citywalk  to eat only?


----------



## pcstang

kimnscott said:


> can you go to citywalk  to eat only?


Yes


----------



## kimnscott

do I have to purchase a ticket to eat or shop?


----------



## macraven

kimnscott said:


> do I have to purchase a ticket to eat or shop?


_if you are talking about city walk, no.
it is open to the public at all times.
eat, shop, play golf, see a movie, etc anytime there

if you are talking about going to the park to shop for __something, it is a long explanation._
_it is possible but you do have to be back within a certain time period and show the receipt of the merchandise you went in to buy._

_over stay your time, don't have a purchase, then your cc will be charged for a one day ticket_


----------



## schumigirl

kimnscott said:


> do I have to purchase a ticket to eat or shop?



No.

You will pay for parking though if you have a car.


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

They discontinued the shopping and dining passes several years ago.  Now you must have a ticket to enter the parks to shop or dine.


----------



## Kivara

I read somewhere that at Florean's ice cream parlor, you can get two different flavors of ice cream in one cup. Does anyone know for sure?
I'm tempted to try every flavor during the week, but I know I'd make myself sick if I have to get 2 scoops of each flavor! 
AND, can you get a frozen Butterbeer drink at Florean's or close by? (DS#2 has a milk allergy, so no ice cream for him   )


----------



## macraven

*LittleMermaid* said:


> They discontinued the shopping and dining passes several years ago.  Now you must have a ticket to enter the parks to shop or dine.


_thanks for the heads up on that policy.
didn't know it had changed._


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

I got two flavors at Florean's and you can buy a butterbeer at the Fountain of Fair Fortune which is right next door to Florean's.


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Little Mermaid!


----------



## larslovesyou

DH and I are arriving to MCO around 9 pm on a Friday, with hopes to be at RPR by 11 pm. Does anyone know of any restaurants, either in the Hotels or in Citywalk, that will be open late enough for us to get a late night dinner? Seems like a lot of places, even at Citywalk, close at 11 or Midnight.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## macraven

_Jakes is open till 1:00 am
or it did when i was last there.

the hours might change at times so call a few days our for current closing times._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Jakes is open till 1:00 am
> or it did when i was last there.
> 
> the hours might change at times so call a few days our for current closing times._





Good choice.............Jakes is an excellent option for late arrival.........it usually our first night option when we arrive........good food and good atmosphere too.........


----------



## darbee

Ok need some advice. We will be in Universal with our two older teenage kids. While there, my hubby and I are celebrating our anniversary. Any suggestions as to where we should go for an anniversary dinner that kids would like too? 
Second question, I keep hearing about Mythos, is it worth it to go there one of our days if none of us are actually familiar with the Harry Potter stories?
Thanks in advance


----------



## skubersky

darbee said:


> Ok need some advice. We will be in Universal with our two older teenage kids. While there, my hubby and I are celebrating our anniversary. Any suggestions as to where we should go for an anniversary dinner that kids would like too?
> Second question, I keep hearing about Mythos, is it worth it to go there one of our days if none of us are actually familiar with the Harry Potter stories?
> Thanks in advance


Mythos is outside the Wizarding World and has nothing to do with Harry Potter. It is very good for a theme park restaurant.


----------



## CJK

darbee said:


> Ok need some advice. We will be in Universal with our two older teenage kids. While there, my hubby and I are celebrating our anniversary. Any suggestions as to where we should go for an anniversary dinner that kids would like too?
> Second question, I keep hearing about Mythos, is it worth it to go there one of our days if none of us are actually familiar with the Harry Potter stories?
> Thanks in advance


If looking for a restaurant suggestion in Citywalk, I'm a huge fan of Cowfish!


----------



## CTDisneyfan816

In the parks I find myself gravitating to Mel's Drive in in the original Universal. City Walk, there is a newer Italian restaurant near the entrance walkway, can't recall the name that is very good.


----------



## atricks

It appears NBA City will be closing on August 31st, as the NBA experience will be opening up over at Downtown Disney/Disney Springs (Possibly overtaking Disney Quest?)

  That probably means the NBC Sports Grill & Brew (Formerly Nascar) will be open around that time or just after it.  Not sure what would go in NBA's place.


----------



## canadiankim

Glad we will be there in time to go to NBA before it closes!  Been to Universal a few times but never to that restaurant. Hope its something good that they put in there that I can look forward to next time we go!


----------



## macraven

canadiankim said:


> Glad we will be there in time to go to NBA before it closes!  Been to Universal a few times but never to that restaurant. Hope its something good that they put in there that I can look forward to next time we go!


_it has been one of the restaurants that are a hit or miss for some people.

one person can rave on the food being lush while another walks out of there thinking, why in the world did i waste my time and money there.....


i'm in the group of......i can't wait to go back and try another entree there....
i have always had excellent service and food.
never have been disappointed.

and it has been one of few places where i can go solo and still get a great places to sit and feel very welcomed there by the staff._


----------



## canadiankim

We are staying at RPR for one night and hope to hit NBA for one meal although leaving the park during our day might be hard!  As we are going in August I am trying to persuade our crazy group that a break back at the pool would be a good thing to do as heat and trying to hit rope drop might take its toll!

I would also like to try Bubba Gumps as DS (15) loves shrimp and well, its gotta be the place to go at City Walk for shrimp - right?


----------



## anorman

canadiankim said:


> We are staying at RPR for one night and hope to hit NBA for one meal although leaving the park during our day might be hard!  As we are going in August I am trying to persuade our crazy group that a break back at the pool would be a good thing to do as heat and trying to hit rope drop might take its toll!
> 
> I would also like to try Bubba Gumps as DS (15) loves shrimp and well, its gotta be the place to go at City Walk for shrimp - right?


My kids loved Bubba Gump (and so did we).  Make sure you watch Forrest Gump though......the waiter will put you through your paces with trivia questions related to the movie .


----------



## canadiankim

Oh I love the idea of watching the movies before we go to visit places.  Last time we went in 2012 we watched E.T., Jurassic Park, MIB 1,2 & 3! Shrek (of course!) and I think we tried to watch the Mummy but couldn't find it anywhere. 
This time I will have to get Forrest Gump to remind the kids of the story - Run Forrest, Run!


----------



## escriven75

You can see the history of the price increases of the red souvenir refillable cup by looking through some of the photos of the menus.  I saw $6.99 with $.79 refills" on some of them!! Speaking of refillable drink cups, I was emailed an entire survey on just that topic!!!  Lots of photos and questions to gather infomation about their refill program.  I do hope it is not so they can switch over to the Disney system.  We love the red refillable cups at Universal.  The price is right and availability is great.  I was disappointed at Disney's more recent changes to their beverage refill program and continue to be disappointed that they don't allow their refill cups to be used in the parks, only the hotel.  We did not buy a Disney refill cup this last time we visited.


----------



## Grumpy92

Ok want to try some restaurants we havent been too.  Thinking Lombards but is Finegans better?


----------



## patster734

Grumpy92 said:


> Ok want to try some restaurants we havent been too.  Thinking Lombards but is Finegans better?


We've never tried Lombard's but we stop at Finnegan's at least once on every trip.


----------



## anorman

atricks said:


> It appears NBA City will be closing on August 31st


Will they still be offering a full menu prior to closing?  We will be staying at RPR from August 19th to the 23rd and NBA City's menu looks like the kind of prices and family friendly atmosphere that we might appreciate.  Although my kids are two young teenage girls (with no interest whatsoever in basketball), we have always enjoyed a good sports bar and this place looks like it fits the bill but I don't want to go there if they will be paring down the menu in preparation for closing.  Thoughts?


----------



## anorman

With an upcoming 4 night stay at Universal, we are thinking we will do at least one decent restaurant per day. 

So far my choices include
      NBA City,
      Finnegan's,
      Bubba Gump, and
      either Margaritaville or Confisco Grill. 

For quick (inexpensive) meals we are thinking of trying
      the Leaky Cauldron,
      Bumblebeeman's Taco truck,
      Monster's Cafe (for the decor mainly),
      Thunder Falls Terrace,
      Red oven Pizza Bakery, or
      The Bread Box. 

FYI we have eaten at Three Broomsticks, Mythos, Hard Rock Cafe, Mel's Diner, Margaritaville, Bubba Gump's, Antojitos, Jakes at RPR, Bula Bar at RPR, Burger King, Panda Express, Circus McGurkus on previous trips.

Also for consideration is Bob Marley–A Tribute to Freedom just for the atmosphere more than the food.....not sure the menu would be for my teen girls liking.

I am looking for advice/guidance so that we don't make any unfortunate mistakes and obviously I need to shrink my list a little.  Thanks again!


----------



## patster734

anorman said:


> With an upcoming 4 night stay at Universal, we are thinking we will do at least one decent restaurant per day.
> 
> So far my choices include
> NBA City,
> *Finnegan's*,
> Bubba Gump, and
> either Margaritaville or Confisco Grill.
> 
> For quick (inexpensive) meals we are thinking of trying
> *the Leaky Cauldron*,
> Bumblebeeman's Taco truck,
> Monster's Cafe (for the decor mainly),
> Thunder Falls Terrace,
> Red oven Pizza Bakery, or
> The Bread Box.
> 
> FYI we have eaten at Three Broomsticks, Mythos, Hard Rock Cafe, Mel's Diner, Margaritaville, Bubba Gump's, Antojitos, Jakes at RPR, Bula Bar at RPR, Burger King, Panda Express, Circus McGurkus on previous trips.
> 
> Also for consideration is Bob Marley–A Tribute to Freedom just for the atmosphere more than the food.....not sure the menu would be for my teen girls liking.
> 
> I am looking for advice/guidance so that we don't make any unfortunate mistakes and obviously I need to shrink my list a little.  Thanks again!


Expect similar food and prices between Finnegan's and The Leaky Cauldron (fish and chips, bangers and mash, etc.).


----------



## anorman

patster734 said:


> Expect similar food and prices between Finnegan's and The Leaky Cauldron (fish and chips, bangers and mash, etc.).


Good to know.  Thanks.  That may narrow down the choices a little.


----------



## atricks

patster734 said:


> Expect similar food and prices between Finnegan's and The Leaky Cauldron (fish and chips, bangers and mash, etc.).



Finnegan's has a bit larger portions (and different recopies).  So same style of food, but different.   

NBA City will be open as usual all the way up to close if it's anything like they handled with Nascar Grille closing.  I know a good amount of the staff there moved over to Cowfish after they closed, so I'd be willing to e a good chunk of NBA's staff either moves to Disney NBA experience or the new NBC Sports restaurant that is taking over Nascar's location.


----------



## canadiankim

Did I miss where is said when the NBC Sports is going to open or has it already?  We have some sports nuts on this trip with us and I think they will get a kick out a sports themed restaurant.


----------



## anorman

canadiankim said:


> Did I miss where is said when the NBC Sports is going to open or has it already?  We have some sports nuts on this trip with us and I think they will get a kick out a sports themed restaurant.


My understanding is that NBA City is closing the end of August and that Nascar Grill is being replaced with NBC Sports Grill and Brew (not sure when this will be open though).  Either way, you will have a sports themed restaurant available to you and your sports nuts.


----------



## gunderda

If you plan to eat shortly before the park closes you may need reservations.  We left tonight about 8 and every single restaurant was PACKED.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

patster734 said:


> Expect similar food and prices between Finnegan's and The Leaky Cauldron (fish and chips, bangers and mash, etc.).


 


atricks said:


> Finnegan's has a bit larger portions (and different recopies).  So same style of food, but different.


 
Finnegan's also has a much larger menu, and is table service versus quick service.

We dined at both on our May trip, and found very little comparible betweent the two.  Totally different culinary and atmopsheric (if that's a word!) experiences.


----------



## englishrose47

Any comments on the Dining plan ?? .Has it made a difference in reservations being needed??? I am soo disappointed NBA will not be open for us in October . I am again travelling with a group of * Developmentally disabled . I am sure we will stay At Royal Pacific.!! Some kind soul on these boards helped me so much last time aBOUT 3 YEARS AGO!!


----------



## macraven

_if you are talking about the quick counter service, no, that is the same as the one you used 3 years ago.

i'm not sold on the other dining plan they have._


----------



## snoopboop

anorman said:


> With an upcoming 4 night stay at Universal, we are thinking we will do at least one decent restaurant per day.
> 
> So far my choices include
> NBA City,
> Finnegan's,
> Bubba Gump, and
> either Margaritaville or Confisco Grill.
> 
> For quick (inexpensive) meals we are thinking of trying
> the Leaky Cauldron,
> Bumblebeeman's Taco truck,
> Monster's Cafe (for the decor mainly),
> Thunder Falls Terrace,
> Red oven Pizza Bakery, or
> The Bread Box.
> 
> FYI we have eaten at Three Broomsticks, Mythos, Hard Rock Cafe, Mel's Diner, Margaritaville, Bubba Gump's, Antojitos, Jakes at RPR, Bula Bar at RPR, Burger King, Panda Express, Circus McGurkus on previous trips.
> 
> Also for consideration is Bob Marley–A Tribute to Freedom just for the atmosphere more than the food.....not sure the menu would be for my teen girls liking.
> 
> I am looking for advice/guidance so that we don't make any unfortunate mistakes and obviously I need to shrink my list a little.  Thanks again!



We visited The Bread Box shortly after they opened. My sandwich was DELICIOUS, but service was exceptionally slow. Could have been because they hadn't gotten the routine down yet... I think they had only been open a week or two when we were there. 

The Leaky Cauldron is going to have offerings that are similar to those at the Three Broomsticks, but if you're a Potter fan, I highly recommend it. I did find that I liked the variety and taste of the LC offerings more than those at 3B.

Highly recommend Confisco Grill. The décor is fun (they have elements from all of the IoA islands) and the food is very tasty. You can't go wrong with Margaritaville either, but Confisco is more of a unique experience, I think.


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _if you are talking about the quick counter service, no, that is the same as the one you used 3 years ago.
> 
> i'm not sold on the other dining plan they have._


 We didn't use any plan the last time . paid OOP. I was just wondering if reservations were needed now. Last time we were able to get in wherever we chose without ressies and there were 10 of us . I am not sure which restaurants are on the plan etc!!!


----------



## macraven

_i remember that now.
for the sit down places, anyone can make  reservations.
that would include those in the park for confisco, mythos, finnegan, etc.

if you went to a place such as blondies for lunch and you had a large group, stop by the place earlier in the day and see if they could rope of tables and hold them for you and the group.
you might have a better chance for that if you ate outside of the normal busy food period hours/lunch, dinner._


----------



## ParkscopeJoe

anorman said:


> With an upcoming 4 night stay at Universal, we are thinking we will do at least one decent restaurant per day.
> 
> So far my choices include
> NBA City,
> Finnegan's,
> Bubba Gump, and
> either Margaritaville or Confisco Grill.
> 
> For quick (inexpensive) meals we are thinking of trying
> the Leaky Cauldron,
> Bumblebeeman's Taco truck,
> Monster's Cafe (for the decor mainly),
> Thunder Falls Terrace,
> Red oven Pizza Bakery, or
> The Bread Box.
> 
> FYI we have eaten at Three Broomsticks, Mythos, Hard Rock Cafe, Mel's Diner, Margaritaville, Bubba Gump's, Antojitos, Jakes at RPR, Bula Bar at RPR, Burger King, Panda Express, Circus McGurkus on previous trips.
> 
> Also for consideration is Bob Marley–A Tribute to Freedom just for the atmosphere more than the food.....not sure the menu would be for my teen girls liking.
> 
> I am looking for advice/guidance so that we don't make any unfortunate mistakes and obviously I need to shrink my list a little.  Thanks again!



I cannot recommend NBA City nor Bubba Gump. I recommend looking at Backwater Bar instead of Confisco. Same menu as Confisco, first come first serve at a bar out back. Instead look at Cowfish (burgers and sushi options all are fantastic) or Vivo (fresh Italian food, my parents said it was the best meal of their last trip including everything at WDW) in City Walk. If your heart is set on Margaritaville then try the hut infront of the restaurant, smaller menu and drink options but quicker food more like counter service. And of course I cannot recommend Tchoup Chop enough.

Red Oven is FANTASTIC. Counter service with table service perks. Food is reasonably priced and VERY GOOD, Via Napoli quality or better. Pro Tip: Red Over delivers to anywhere in City Walk! Monster's Cafe I cannot recommend, instead focus on Fast Food Boulevard or Leaky Cauldron at USF. In IoA I swear by Thunder Falls Terrace and Three Broomsticks. Haven't been to bread box yet but I hear mixed things.


----------



## macraven

found the answer


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _it has been one of the restaurants that are a hit or miss for some people.
> 
> one person can rave on the food being lush while another walks out of there thinking, why in the world did i waste my time and money there.....
> 
> 
> i'm in the group of......i can't wait to go back and try another entree there....
> i have always had excellent service and food.
> never have been disappointed.
> 
> and it has been one of few places where i can go solo and still get a great places to sit and feel very welcomed there by the staff._



Exactly. Last October we ate there and it would be kind to say the service and food were a bit underwhelming. However, last week this was one of our favorite meals. The food was great and the service was by far best of all the places we ate.


----------



## CTDisneyfan816

Love Vivo Italian Kitchen on City Walk


----------



## CTDisneyfan816

anorman said:


> My understanding is that NBA City is closing the end of August and that Nascar Grill is being replaced with NBC Sports Grill and Brew (not sure when this will be open though).  Either way, you will have a sports themed restaurant available to you and your sports nuts.



NBC isn't open yet. Not that close either


----------



## Bluer101

CTDisneyfan816 said:


> NBC isn't open yet. Not that close either



It will be open this fall. 

It looks like they have gotten only a few things done but the whole structure and floor/patio has been redesigned. But they are moving right along and busy working 7 days a week and sometimes working late.


----------



## CTDisneyfan816

Bluer101 said:


> It will be open this fall.
> 
> It looks like they have gotten only a few things done but the whole structure and floor/patio has been redesigned. But they are moving right along and busy working 7 days a week and sometimes working late.



That sounds about right.


----------



## englishrose47

_Hope it is ready by mid October !!!!_


----------



## rucifee

If you're in Islands and looking to stop for dinner, don't go to Mythos.  Mythos was pretty terrible the last time we stopped in, the food was prepared well but it was tasteless like cafeteria food.  That took us by surprise because we had just had dinner at Confisco Grill a week or two before and had the opposite experience there.  The service is great, the views are spectacular, and the prices are reasonable..but the food, oh my no.


----------



## macraven

_i've had some places where i have had lousy food before in the parks.
and those places are the ones all rave about.
then it makes me wonder if we all went to the same place...

guess any restaurant can have an off day._


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _i've had some places where i have had lousy food before in the parks.
> and those places are the ones all rave about.
> then it makes me wonder if we all went to the same place...
> 
> guess any restaurant can have an off day._


 
We had a great meal at Mythos a couple of years ago. I'd be interested to see if others had a bad experience also!!


----------



## schumigirl

englishrose47 said:


> We had a great meal at Mythos a couple of years ago. I'd be interested to see if others had a bad experience also!!



Never had a bad experience with food in Mythos.

We ate there four times last trip and every meal was as good as the last if not better.

I tend not to dismiss a place due to one persons, or my one bad experience.


----------



## schumigirl

rucifee said:


> If you're in Islands and looking to stop for dinner, don't go to Mythos.  Mythos was pretty terrible the last time we stopped in, the food was prepared well but it was tasteless like cafeteria food.  That took us by surprise because we had just had dinner at Confisco Grill a week or two before and had the opposite experience there.  The service is great, the views are spectacular, and the prices are reasonable..but the food, oh my no.



What did they say when you complained?

I would imagine they were very disappointed to hear your bad experience. It's a shame you didn't enjoy your meal.


----------



## rucifee

schumigirl said:


> What did they say when you complained?
> 
> I would imagine they were very disappointed to hear your bad experience. It's a shame you didn't enjoy your meal.



I didn't complain, it wasn't bad enough to do that or have it comped but I probably wouldn't go back.


----------



## englishrose47

schumigirl said:


> Never had a bad experience with food in Mythos.
> 
> We ate there four times last trip and every meal was as good as the last if not better.
> 
> I tend not to dismiss a place due to one persons, or my one bad experience.


 I agree, we did not have a bad meal while at Universal before .Mythos was one of the best , and was on my list for this Fall. I am still hoping NBA will be open then as that was another great one. I go to Disney more often and there are very few that I tried once and will not try again,then if it is bad it is off the list for good !! No 3rd strike LOL


----------



## macraven

_i started going to universal in 1993.
have been there yearly ever since.

i was bound to hit an eatery or two that ended up disappointing me in that 22 year span.
same think for when i go to the motherland.

i don't point out which place i have been dissatisfied with except i have posted that monsters cafe and Mels are two i won't repeat.
i'm not even tempted to return to either of those places._


----------



## rucifee

macraven said:


> _i started going to universal in 1993.
> have been there yearly ever since.
> 
> i was bound to hit an eatery or two that ended up disappointing me in that 22 year span.
> same think for when i go to the motherland.
> 
> i don't point out which place i have been dissatisfied with except i have posted that monsters cafe and Mels are two i won't repeat.
> i'm not even tempted to return to either of those places._



We ate at Mels last weekend, the worst part was all of the tour kids standing around shaking their ponchos off into everyone's food not caring that they didn't buy anything or that they were literally touching us as we were eating.  All that mattered to them was that it was raining outside and they wanted no part of that.  The food at Mels wasn't great, not by a long shot, but it wasn't bad enough that we wouldn't go back.  Monster's Cafe is off of our list though.  I might stop in to get a drink.


----------



## schumigirl

englishrose47 said:


> I agree, we did not have a bad meal while at Universal before .Mythos was one of the best , and was on my list for this Fall. I am still hoping NBA will be open then as that was another great one. I go to Disney more often and there are very few that I tried once and will not try again,then if it is bad it is off the list for good !! No 3rd strike LOL



Yep.....no 3rd strike from us either.........liked NBA too, but we really will miss NASCAR........we usually ate there three times a trip and never had a bad meal or service either........looking forward to trying the replacement this year if it's open.......hope it is!


----------



## Robo56

I have been going to Universal for years and Mytho's is a must stop for a meal. Went again a couple of months ago. Myself, three other adults and a child. The food and service were very good. I preface my critique of a restraurant by cleanliness, atmosphere, service and most important the taste, quality and the appearance of the food. 

There is what I like to call the first kiss experience with a restaurant. You have heard all about it your excited to try it and you go and it's fantastic. Then you go back a few months later and it's not like your first experience. That happened with Mytho's, but I went back and tried it again and I have been going back every since.  It is the one place in the Parks I truly enjoy having a great lunch and I will return. 

I would say give it another try before you mark it off your list for good.


----------



## rucifee

Robo56 said:


> I have been going to Universal for years and Mytho's is a must stop for a meal. Went again a couple of months ago. Myself, three other adults and a child. The food and service were very good. I preface my critique of a restraurant by cleanliness, atmosphere, service and most important the taste, quality and the appearance of the food.
> 
> There is what I like to call the first kiss experience with a restaurant. You have heard all about it your excited to try it and you go and it's fantastic. Then you go back a few months later and it's not like your first experience. That happened with Mytho's, but I went back and tried it again and I have been going back every since.  It is the one place in the Parks I truly enjoy having a great lunch and I will return.
> 
> I would say give it another try before you mark it off your list for good.



I believe I will do that this week.  Hopefully it was just an off day.


----------



## macraven

_mythos is the only place where i really feel the ac on 

just an observation, especially when it is really hot outside._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _mythos is the only place where i really feel the ac on
> 
> just an observation, especially when it is really hot outside._



It certainly is! I had to go outside to warm up one day last year........


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Wow, I am so excited to have discovered this thread!! We are taking our very first US trip next Feb. and I feel totally clueless about where to eat, so thank you!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _mythos is the only place where i really feel the ac on
> 
> just an observation, especially when it is really hot outside._



Yes!  Not a place to go after you've been on a water ride!


----------



## yellowfish78

Does anyone have a room service menu for Royal Pacific?


----------



## macraven

_i have some pictures for part of the menu and it mostly covers what you can order at the restaurants._


----------



## englishrose47

*Well I now have my flight times  , I will fly out of Buffalo at 8a  on Thursday Oct 15th!! We are staying at RPS  again , which I am soo glad . No Meal plan which I am also glad about  Ithink. I am a little concerned that with the new meal plan the restaurants will be more crowded and I will need to make ressies in advance , is this a likely hood !!!????  On my LIST are Mythos, Finnegans , Lombards, Bubbas, Margarittaville , and Hard Rock plus if open NBA .  Now I am only gonna use 4 but this is what I WILL choose from. For counter service, Leaky Caldron, Three Broomsticks , the new Food Court at US I believe  and BK , Moes , and Panda on City Walk . Any  advice , tips etc is welcome *


----------



## macraven

_E-rose, how many in your group?
any picky eaters?

i like Moes as there are different stations with a variety of foods.
and the big pink donut can be found there........just saying'

i favor the 3 B's over LC.
hit it at 10:30 and have a choice of breakfast food or lunch food.

check the present menus for the places as sometimes menus change due to season you are there.


hard rock has something everyone can be happy with on choice of food.
bubba costs more but it's a chain restaurant and that happens.
fish made in all ways and beef/chicken on the menus.

i have been to all that you have listed and found many that i repeat each trip.

glad you are set for the flights and hotel !_


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _E-rose, how many in your group?
> any picky eaters?
> 
> i like Moes as there are different stations with a variety of foods.
> and the big pink donut can be found there........just saying'
> 
> i favor the 3 B's over LC.
> hit it at 10:30 and have a choice of breakfast food or lunch food.
> 
> check the present menus for the places as sometimes menus change due to season you are there.
> 
> 
> hard rock has something everyone can be happy with on choice of food.
> bubba costs more but it's a chain restaurant and that happens.
> fish made in all ways and beef/chicken on the menus.
> 
> i have been to all that you have listed and found many that i repeat each trip.
> 
> glad you are set for the flights and hotel !_


 Thanks , there will be 8 developmentally disabled and us 2 escorts so 10 in all. Same number as last time. Is the Moes you refer to in City Walk or in a park ?? What is the Big Pink Donut ????? Hard Rock has no menu prices which scares me a little although I know the guys would love it . I really like Finnegans  have eaten there twice  and we are HUGE Raglan Road Fans so it is not surprising !! Leaky Caldron had Toad in the hole , which I am just dying to try, see if it measures up to what I grew up with , that's the English in me !!!


----------



## macraven

_hard rock cafe in city walk is the place i am talking about.  (HRC)
menu is online.



simpsons area food court is the moes i am referring to.

lards big pink donut is huge.
has pink icing over the yeast donut.

i always get one and eat it in the privacy of my room.
yes, i eat it all but never in public.....lol_


----------



## Robo56

Mac aha! A Lard Lad Big Pink Donut closet eater are ya LOL 

We tried one and I wish I could have eaten it all. 

Sounds like an idea for a new thread for pics and all


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _hard rock cafe in city walk is the place i am talking about.  (HRC)
> menu is online.
> 
> 
> 
> simpsons area food court is the moes i am referring to.
> 
> lards big pink donut is huge.
> has pink icing over the yeast donut.
> 
> i always get one and eat it in the privacy of my room.
> yes, i eat it all but never in public.....lol_


 Is that the one that replaced International Food something or other , I have seen that and if the different places are close together could be perfect as there has to be something between Chicken ,Fish, Burgers and Mexican that all will like !! I saw a pix of Lards on another thread looks interesting could bring one or more  back to the resort . I have seen The Hard Rock (City Walk Menu it just doesn't have prices !!


----------



## Robo56

E-rose go to the Universal Orlando site, hit dining in our theme parks then about 3/4 of the way down the page on your right of the screen under the blue bar that says Universal Studios florida you will see in grey writing All dining options. Below that is blue lettering saying Dining at Universal Orlando click on that. It will take you to the next page you will see Springfield dining. Hit the click here option and you will have pics of restaurant. It lists all the foods sold there. You will also see a rolling video of the restaurant above. Hope this helps


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac aha! A Lard Lad Big Pink Donut closet eater are ya LOL
> 
> We tried one and I wish I could have eaten it all.
> 
> Sounds like an idea for a new thread for pics and all




_yes, i eat the lard lad's pink donut, all of it.
usually get it twice during my stays there.

the only time i pig out is when on vacation.


obviously, all those extra calories do show up on me....._


----------



## englishrose47

Robo56 said:


> E-rose go to the Universal Orlando site, hit dining in our theme parks then about 3/4 of the way down the page on your right of the screen under the blue bar that says Universal Studios florida you will see in grey writing All dining options. Below that is blue lettering saying Dining at Universal Orlando click on that. It will take you to the next page you will see Springfield dining. Hit the click here option and you will have pics of restaurant. It lists all the foods sold there. You will also see a rolling video of the restaurant above. Hope this helps


 I tried and can't find it ,do you have the link !!??


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> I tried and can't find it ,do you have the link !!??



https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Studios-Florida/Springfield-Dining.aspx?Intsrch=springfield dining

My daughter is going to be there the beginning of September.   If you would like Hard Rock Cafe menu prices, I'll see if she can take some photos.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Universal-Studios-Florida/Springfield-Dining.aspx?Intsrch=springfield dining
> 
> My daughter is going to be there the beginning of September.   If you would like Hard Rock Cafe menu prices, I'll see if she can take some photos.


 
Thank you that would be great, we have a budget , but they are usually pretty generous, but I like to have a ball park figure in mind . Dinners for 10 are not cheap  I checked out the link and it does indeed look like we could offer them a choice of 2 places  at least !!


----------



## englishrose47

There is a Pix up on the Universal Food Porn thread of the BIG Pink Donut OMG !!!


----------



## NattyPotter_x

I'm obsessed with the Chicken Waffle Burger at the Simpsons Food Court! Seriously weird but very addicting. Not stopped thinking of it since I came home.


----------



## macraven

NattyPotter_x said:


> I'm obsessed with the Chicken Waffle Burger at the Simpsons Food Court! Seriously weird but very addicting. Not stopped thinking of it since I came home.



_i'm quite fond of that sandwich too.
last trip i had it twice in a week.

and i always ask for additional syrup/mayo sauce on the side as i like my waffle chicken burger smoothered with it._


----------



## NattyPotter_x

macraven said:


> _i'm quite fond of that sandwich too.
> last trip i had it twice in a week.
> 
> and i always ask for additional syrup/mayo sauce on the side as i like my waffle chicken burger smoothered with it._



I also had it twice in a week! 
I had no idea you could ask for extra syrup!! I will definitely be asking next time I go.


----------



## NattyPotter_x

The Dagwood sandwich at Blondie's is also a family favourite!!


----------



## macraven

_blondies is a well kept secret on having great sandwiches.
that is a place i always hit when i am at the darkside.
i stay there for 13 days so i have plenty of time for eating at most of the places on my lists.

oh yea, ask for additional syrup on the side.
they will put it in a llittle plastic cup for you.
no extra charge for it.

any that i have left of it, i dunk my tator tots in it._


----------



## NattyPotter_x

macraven said:


> _blondies is a well kept secret on having great sandwiches.
> that is a place i always hit when i am at the darkside.
> i stay there for 13 days so i have plenty of time for eating at most of the places on my lists.
> 
> oh yea, ask for additional syrup on the side.
> they will put it in a llittle plastic cup for you.
> no extra charge for it.
> 
> any that i have left of it, i dunk my tator tots in it._



I'd give anything for one right now! Haha. Thanks for the great tips


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _blondies is a well kept secret on having great sandwiches.
> that is a place i always hit when i am at the darkside.
> i stay there for 13 days so i have plenty of time for eating at most of the places on my lists.
> 
> oh yea, ask for additional syrup on the side.
> they will put it in a llittle plastic cup for you.
> no extra charge for it.
> 
> any that i have left of it, i dunk my tator tots in it._



That`s my plan one lunchtime this year.......chicken and waffle sandwich with extra syrup..........minus the mayo!! Lush


----------



## macraven

_schumi, the topping is a mixture of syrup and mayo.
i had requested just the syrup but ws told it is premixed and they couldn't do just the one thing.

you get more of a syrup taste with it and don't really get mayo taste 
or that is how it tasted to me...._


----------



## schumigirl

Ah.....may not have it then as mayo is one of the things I cannot have now.........

May just have another lard lad sundae then........that`ll be a trial.......


----------



## CyndiLouWho

We will probably eat mostly counter service. Character breakfast one morning. If we did tire of the fast food, do we have to have ressies for table service, say Tchoup Chop?


----------



## damo

CyndiLouWho said:


> We will probably eat mostly counter service. Character breakfast one morning. If we did tire of the fast food, do we have to have ressies for table service, say Tchoup Chop?



You can probably get away with just making reservations the day of.


----------



## Cuchman

Hi folks,
Going down in a little over a week and getting VERY excited! Since this is an extra long trip for us and since we have free dining for the Disney side of the trip(and eating like hogs) we'll be on a relatively tight/light food budget at UO.
We are doing a grocery stop with our car service and that will cover breakfast and many snacks.  We will be visiting both parks and Citywalk and we're staying at Cabana Bay. 
My question is, can you folks recommend some counter service places and/or dishes that have large portions that can be shared? There are five of us and we don't mind sharing at all. 
Also, I'm not above ordering kids meals even though are kids are not little anymore. Any large kids portions of note?
Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_at city walk, bubba's has large portions on some of their dinners.
nachos at margaritaville will feed quite a few peeps.

the chicken/rib combo at the 3B's at IOA can easily be shared.

do you want counter service or full sit down dining info?_


----------



## atricks

NBA City is now closed.  It closed a few weeks early (Sunday 8/16 was its final day and it originally was supposed to be 8/31).  

They were having massive sales on Sunday to clear out the gift Shop.


----------



## schumigirl

Thunder Falls terrace has plates that can be shared. 

Chicken and ribs, and the chicken wrap are both sizeable portions.......nice!!


----------



## Cuchman

macraven said:


> _at city walk, bubba's has large portions on some of their dinners.
> nachos at margaritaville will feed quite a few peeps.
> 
> the chicken/rib combo at the 3B's at IOA can easily be shared.
> 
> do you want counter service or full sit down dining info?_


Definitely planning counter services....and thanks for the above tips.


----------



## macraven

_Louies and Monster cafe has meals that can be split up and shared.
look at their menus to see if it pleases your group._


----------



## Cuchman

Thanks for the sharing tips!
I've got another question for you...for Potter fans....Leakey Cauldron or Three Broomsticks? Just wondering who likes what better.


----------



## damo

Cuchman said:


> Thanks for the sharing tips!
> I've got another question for you...for Potter fans....Leakey Cauldron or Three Broomsticks? Just wondering who likes what better.



I like Leaky better.  Just because their stuff is a bit different.  I really liked my Ploughman's platter.


----------



## macraven

_mine is the 3 B's.

i don't do the breakfast, only lunch/dinner there.

not fond of the pottersville breakfast at either place._
_taste buds don't agree with their potter speciality dishes._

_others rave about it and it is popular._


----------



## kbelle8995

Cuchman said:


> Thanks for the sharing tips!
> I've got another question for you...for Potter fans....Leakey Cauldron or Three Broomsticks? Just wondering who likes what better.


 
Another vote for the Leaky Cauldron.  I think the menu has better options.  The Banger sandwich is my fav.

Can anyone tell me what items are available at Lisa's Tea House of Horror(terror) and if any of these items good?  I'm going to try to be sticking to healthy foods and wonder if this is worth going over while I am in the park.


----------



## natebenma

We like both 3 Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron, but Leaky Cauldron a little bit more.

Here is our review from our February meal there.  We will be returning again next week.


*Plan B: Leaky Cauldron*


In my last installment, we had just been turned away from an empty Lombard’s Landing because we didn’t have a reservation.


Whatever!!!


We were right across the street from Diagon Alley.  I wanted to eat at Leaky Cauldron and this was secretly my first choice for a meal on our arrival day.  I explained to my family that it was the same set up as The Three Broomsticks.  You order at a counter, and after you have your food, a house elf will help you find an open table.


Miraculously, my family agreed with my suggestion!


I love it when a plan comes together!!!



We ordered our meals-
















We were seated near the restaurant’s namesake:






























Ben and I shared the Ploughman’s Dinner- English Cheese, Crusty Bread, Field Green Salad, Roasted Tomatoes, Cornichon Pickles, Apple and Beet Salad, Branston Pickle and Scotch Eggs










Mark got the Bangers and Mash










Nate ordered the Fish and Chips









We had 2 Frozen Butterbeers and 1 Hot Butterbeer, and two cups of water.



The total for the meal, after applying a 10% AAA discount, was $60.34.  I thought this was totally reasonable for a delicious and filling meal.  We shared everything and it was all great.  My favorites were the Scotch egg and the bangers and mash.  The hot butterbeer was a BIG hit with Nate and me, but Mark and Ben still prefer the frozen.



*Continued in Next Post- First Look at “Diagon-al” Alley*


----------



## natebenma

*Cowfish ("burgushi" for lunch)*

We had no reservations about the place we were going for lunch.

In fact, they don't take reservations at this new restaurant at City Walk.

Cowfish is a burger-sushi fusion restaurant.  Burgushi.  Get it?

http://www.thecowfish.com/






This was easily the hippest restaurant we have ever been to.  Really crisp, contemporary atmosphere.  Clever decorations.  Interesting menu.










Waiting area (this DOES get busy at night, with lengthy waits for a table)


 










Even the bathrooms are ultra-cool!








*But how was the food?- Next Up*


----------



## natebenma

*Cowfish- Food Review*

Our waiter recommended the Deconstructed Crab Rangoon for an appetizer- Creamy crab Rangoon with Parmesan panko crust, wonton crisps, sweet chili sauce and chives





OMG- he was right!  These were divine!


For entrees, we all ordered the Burgushi Bento Boxes, a combination of a burger slider, sushi of our choice, edamame, a Thai cucumber salad and sweet potato fries.






Two of us selected the California Roll sushi and two of us got the Firecracker- shrimp tempura, kami inside coated with tempura flakes, topped with yellowtail, salmon, spicy mayo, masago, and scallions.  


This was soooooooooooo good!!!!




With the appetizer, we were pretty full at the end of meal, but it didn't stop the boys from ordering dessert:

Milk and Cookies for Ben and Cheesecake for Nate








Wow!!!

Four thumbs up!  

Although our lunch check was $96 plus tip (with a $10 AAA discount), we WILL be back in August.


----------



## FoodieFriend

@natebenma thanks so much for the pics & reviews! we'll be checking out Universal in 5 weeks & have been pondering where to have dinner after a full day in the parks. this thread has been full of great advice! i've been researching Cowfish & along with your review & the DisUnplugged crew a few years ago, I think we'll try this out! YUM!


----------



## natebenma

*Margaritaville, February 2015*



Virgin Miami Vice



5 O’Clock Somewhere:  Margaritaville Silver Rum, Paradise Passion Fruit Tequila, Bacardi 151 rum, orange and pineapple juices, sweet and sour and a splash of grenadine.



Cheeseburger in Paradise



Fish Tacos



Grilled Grouper entrée.


Total was $70.48 pre-tip, after AAA discount


----------



## epcotty

One good tip is if restaurants are full at the park, find a food cart somewhere in the park, we did that last time


----------



## martymcflyy85

is Fusion Bistro no longer open?


----------



## damo

martymcflyy85 said:


> is Fusion Bistro no longer open?



I think it is still open.  Personally, I've never eaten there as I never pass by that way.


----------



## SagittalCrest

natebenma said:


> Waiting area (this DOES get busy at night, with lengthy waits for a table)



Reminder if you're staying on-site. I went this past Friday night, right after US closed, so was told there was a 50 minute wait for a table for 3. I asked if I was an on-site guest, would the wait would be shorter. The host made a quick call upstairs, I showed a room key, and I was told the wait was now 20-30 minutes. It turned out to be exactly 24 minutes, half what it was for other people! Also, you get a text that the table is ready so you can wander around a bit, though we were too exhausted to as we had a 6AM flight that morning then spent the day at the parks as soon as we dropped off our bags. Another bonus: I paid with an AmEx and saved 15%. Sweet!


----------



## MyTalula

SagittalCrest said:


> Reminder if you're staying on-site. I went this past Friday night, right after US closed, so was told there was a 50 minute wait for a table for 3. I asked if I was an on-site guest, would the wait would be shorter. The host made a quick call upstairs, I showed a room key, and I was told the wait was now 20-30 minutes. It turned out to be exactly 24 minutes, half what it was for other people! Also, you get a text that the table is ready so you can wander around a bit, though we were too exhausted to as we had a 6AM flight that morning then spent the day at the parks as soon as we dropped off our bags. Another bonus: I paid with an AmEx and saved 15%. Sweet!



Great Advice! Thank you!!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Any reviews on Wasabi? I didn't notice it there when we were down in February.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Never mind.... On second look I see that Wasabi is at Citywalk _Hollywood! _We will stick with the sushi place at RPR as hubby wasn't a big fan of Cowfish---I know, right?!


----------



## martymcflyy85

Where is the best place to get crab legs?  Especially the all you can eat kind.  I realize the answer will probably be somewhere offsite.  Thanks


----------



## damo

martymcflyy85 said:


> Where is the best place to get crab legs?  Especially the all you can eat kind.  I realize the answer will probably be somewhere offsite.  Thanks



Perhaps Bubba Gumps if you are to stay onsite.


----------



## VacaPlanner2012

Just got back last week, only at UNI for two days.  We have a babysitter for June 2016, so just my wife and I are heading down to RPR for 8 days.  We can get a little more adventurous on the food choices, so setting a goal of only eating at "new" places for us.  Won't happen, but its a goal.  My wife likes known quantities more than new things.  I could eat something different everyday of my life and be happy.

So my question - what exactly is a Scotch Egg?  I read the description on the Finnegan's menu, but can't get my head around it.  Taste, texture, etc.  Still basically an egg?  or does the covering overpower it and only egg texture?  Or does it also change the texture?  Oh...so many questions on such a small item....


----------



## damo

VacaPlanner2012 said:


> Just got back last week, only at UNI for two days.  We have a babysitter for June 2016, so just my wife and I are heading down to RPR for 8 days.  We can get a little more adventurous on the food choices, so setting a goal of only eating at "new" places for us.  Won't happen, but its a goal.  My wife likes known quantities more than new things.  I could eat something different everyday of my life and be happy.
> 
> So my question - what exactly is a Scotch Egg?  I read the description on the Finnegan's menu, but can't get my head around it.  Taste, texture, etc.  Still basically an egg?  or does the covering overpower it and only egg texture?  Or does it also change the texture?  Oh...so many questions on such a small item....



It is a hard boiled egg wrapped in sausage meat and that is exactly what it tastes like.


----------



## Kivara

It's heaven on a plate


----------



## englishrose47

Kivara said:


> It's heaven on a plate


 Yes they are , also have them at Rose & Crown in Epcot .. I used to make them years ago in England


----------



## Marlies

Scotch eggs are divine. I love them with a bit of good mustard.


----------



## englishrose47

Marlies said:


> Scotch eggs are divine. I love them with a bit of good mustard.


 Or some Branston pickles Yummy!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

Thought I'd share my tentative food choices
 The Bread box for arrival day , liked the choices something for everyone
Supper that night probably on City walk, Marquerittaville , or Bubba Gumps , if park open want Finnegans
Friday Orchids for breakfast, lunch 3 Broomsticks or Comic Strip
Saturday Breakfast at Orchids , Lunch at Leaky Cauldron ( Toad in the hole for me ) if not will try Fast Food blvd , super Hard Rock Café or Bob Marley
Sunday Break at Orchids  Counter service near where we are at  Supper Finnegans  or Lombardis or what ever else we didn't do
Monday early breakfast as have to catch Shuttle by 8a  Flights start leaving around 11a
If time permits we may take a walk to CB and check out there food court


----------



## snoopboop

Is there a menu online somewhere for Bread Box?

I answered my own question: http://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/bread-box/menus/all-day-menu (Is it OK to link to that site? If not, I'm sorry!!!!!)


----------



## damo

snoopboop said:


> Is there a menu online somewhere for Bread Box?
> 
> I answered my own question: http://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/bread-box/menus/all-day-menu (Is it OK to link to that site? If not, I'm sorry!!!!!)




Yes, please link to it.  I don't know why I haven't gotten a photo of that menu up.


----------



## atricks

The NBC Sports Grill Brew opened up last night for a soft opening.  We went, and it was very good, and the service was great.  Good American style restaurant with a very large beer selection.  In my opinion it'll do a lot better than NASCAR did.  They told us Official Grand opening is Oct 23rd, but will be open for dinner every night until then.  (Lunch comes later)

NBA City is being dismantled and the big statue is down.


----------



## englishrose47

atricks said:


> The NBC Sports Grill Brew opened up last night for a soft opening.  We went, and it was very good, and the service was great.  Good American style restaurant with a very large beer selection.  In my opinion it'll do a lot better than NASCAR did.  They told us Official Grand opening is Oct 23rd, but will be open for dinner every night until then.  (Lunch comes later)
> 
> NBA City is being dismantled and the big statue is down.


 Oh I hope they have that pasta dish I loved so much the last time I went ??


----------



## natebenma

Bubba Gump Shrimp Company, February 2015







Mama Gump’s Garlic Bread Basket







Mojito







Some other boat drink







Some sort of shrimp combo:  grilled shrimp and vegetable skewers, scampi








Shrimper’s Heaven: Coconut Shrimp, Grilled Shrimp, Crisp Golden Shrimp, and Tempura Shrimp, with Fries. Homemade dipping sauces: Cajun Marmalade, Zesty Cocktail, Tangy Asian







Shrimp New Orleans: An authentic spicy recipe from our staff in the French Quarter. Lots of tender shrimp broiled with butter, garlic, spices and served with Jasmine Rice.


----------



## englishrose47

natebenma said:


> Bubba Gump Shrimp Company, February 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama Gump’s Garlic Bread Basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other boat drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sort of shrimp combo:  grilled shrimp and vegetable skewers, scampi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimper’s Heaven: Coconut Shrimp, Grilled Shrimp, Crisp Golden Shrimp, and Tempura Shrimp, with Fries. Homemade dipping sauces: Cajun Marmalade, Zesty Cocktail, Tangy Asian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp New Orleans: An authentic spicy recipe from our staff in the French Quarter. Lots of tender shrimp broiled with butter, garlic, spices and served with Jasmine Rice.


All Look great especially the Shrimpers Heaven !!!


----------



## Brenda Kim

Just a note on Bubba Gump Shrimp Company.  I am trying to stay away from seafood shipped from China or Thailand due to unsafe breeding of the seafood.  I asked my server at Bubba Gump where the country of origin the shrimp was from and he had to go back and check with the chef. I guess no one asks that question. The chef said, we get some from China and some from the US, but we don't know which goes into which dish.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

Does anybody know if NBC Sports is taking reservations?  It didn't look like it on the Universal website.


----------



## KiniShakenBake

We are here now for a 2 night stay at the RPH before we transfer over to Boardwalk - and it's our Honeymoon so if we want to do it, then that's what we do. 

We got in on a horribly delayed flight, so were subjected to mediocre airport food, with the exception of the D-Concourse Starbucks at MIA. I normally don't really expect much out of the HMS Host Starbucks locations, especially as you get further away from the mothership, but these ladies were phenomenal, and I enjoyed every sip of my drink and some of hubby's. 

Once we got here, we were not feeling horribly in the mood to eat until after some shower and a bit of relaxing. We headed into IOA, because it was the only park that was open. Since we were there and we were both starting to get hungry, we started poking around for something that wasn't theme park food. Our bodies had told us in no uncertain terms that one more french fry or fried anything would cause misery the likes of which we'd never experienced. 

We settled on Confisco's, one of the two table service locales in IOA. 

He had the burger, whose name escapes me now, but he very much enjoyed it. We shared a spinach and artichoke dip with brioche, which was wonderful. It did not have jalepenos in it, which I consider perfect. It had about six servings. My dinner was the turkey croissant club, minus the tomato and lettuce, which was just wonderful, and the server was really sweet to substitute my potato salad out for a caesar salad. The salad I got was ho-hum, but it was better than potato salad. 

We also went and got frozen butterbeer from the cart in Hogsmeade and wandered all the way around the park before it closed. Hubby really liked it, especially since he doesn't drink and there's not often special options for him. 

I'd post photos, but I don't use any kind of public picture-sharing site. Since I'm not really willing to open one, my posts will remain pictureless.


----------



## Kivara

I don't use photo sharing sites either, but you can upload photos straight from your computer. Have a lovely honeymoon!


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> I don't use photo sharing sites either, but you can upload photos straight from your computer. Have a lovely honeymoon!



Yep and it's so much easier uploading them direct from the computer to posts in here now.......PB can be good but it's such a faff sometimes.


----------



## KiniShakenBake

I will investigate the photo upload options when I can connect the phone to the computer and update if possible. 

Today we shared an adult and a child's portion of fish and chips, which was JUST the right amount for both of us, at The Leaky Cauldron, and followed it with a trip through Florian Fortescue's for some ice cream (Butterbeer for hubby, and earl grey and lavender plus salted caramel blondie sundae for me). Neither of us finished them, but they were good all the same.

We also reactivated our Freestyle cup (one for the two of us, because we drink the same things and can generally agree on what to put in it), and was told by the TM that the AP discounts no longer apply to the cups in either the initial purchase or the recharge the next day. She gave it to us anyway because we were wearing our honeymoon buttons. BTW: If you are celebrating something and wear a button, expect just about every TM to congratulate you. We've been congratulated all day, and had a few sweet perks thrown our way because of it.


----------



## englishrose47

Just back, Very happy with Bread Box for Lunch !! Really fresh sandwiches and terrific variety. Checked out the NBC Grill menu, they didn't have my pasta dish . Will be sharing pix soon


----------



## schumigirl

San Francisco Bakery


----------



## schumigirl

RPR Sushi......


----------



## schumigirl

Pizza and Pad Thai from Mythos


----------



## schumigirl

Longhorn Burger and Jalapeno popper burger with sweet potato fries from Cowfish





Dynamite sushi from Cowfish



Swine Burger, Cowfish


----------



## Meriweather

I used to book Mythos through Open Table. It doesn't seem to be available that way anymore.
Is there an online way or will I have to call?


----------



## CJK

You can book online, through the website - https://www.universalorlando.com/Restaurants/Islands-of-Adventure/Mythos.aspx


----------



## natebenma

*Lunch at Mythos, February 2015*

Very cool theming!




















The interior of the restaurant is impressive, too!





















This was our second time dining here.  We remembered the restaurant having a really expansive menu, but when we looked, we thought it was limited.


Mythos Menu


OK, now that I look at the menu posted, I have found a lot more things that interest me.  Changed menu?  Or perhaps the lunch menu was smaller.














Ben started with the Caesar salad.








I got the Pad Thai with chicken and shrimp








Mark and Nate both got burgers








Ben’s Panini







Oreo Shooter







Crème Brulee


For drinks we got a pineapple juice, virgin strawberry daiquiri and iced tea.


The food was good, but not spectacular.


The check total was $76.76, pre-tip, after the $8.01 AAA discount, which I don’t think is too bad.


----------



## momof3baldwins

Do the kids meals at counter service restaurants come with drinks? And will they let you swap out the grapes and applesauce for fries? Thanks


----------



## damo

momof3baldwins said:


> Do the kids meals at counter service restaurants come with drinks? And will they let you swap out the grapes and applesauce for fries? Thanks



Yes, kids' meals come with drinks.  Not sure about swapping out.


----------



## kyle3423

Would it be possible for 4 adults to walk in to Bubba Gump on a Thursday night in early March, or would I need to make a reservation. If needed, is there somewhere I can go to make a reservation? I tried nextable, but either it's not working or I cannot figure it out.


----------



## schumigirl

kyle3423 said:


> Would it be possible for 4 adults to walk in to Bubba Gump on a Thursday night in early March, or would I need to make a reservation. If needed, is there somewhere I can go to make a reservation? I tried nextable, but either it's not working or I cannot figure it out.



Bubba Gumps don't accept reservations.


----------



## jnjusoioa

Have a quick question, returned recently from a quick trip, it was awesome, Universal and IOA are both amazing. I was lucky and was able to just walk into breakfast with the Grinch and it was great. While there I had this small yogurt parfait with my breakfast, it was like strawberry yogurt, granola and something candy, does anyone know what it is and how to  make it, it was so yummy!!! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Planogirl

I wanted to report that Mythos wasn't very good during our trip last week. We ordered the risotto and beef medallions and none of it was particularly good especially the side dishes with the beef medallions (which have changed). We're hoping that this was just an off day because it has been so good in the past and the service was particularly stellar.

Confisco was however very good. Plus service was pretty quick which isn't always the case!


----------



## jeanico2000

Is it still possible to have dinner at Mythos without park admission?


----------



## afergvip

I just wanted to let everyone know that last summer when we visited the parks we ate lunch at Mythos.  Took over an hour to get our food and we had reservations. They noticed - we didnt have to tell them and they not only gave us our meal free they took us to the front of the line for the Harry Potter Ride.  Food was good. We were impressed they offered the free food and front of line access to Harry Potter.


----------



## damo

jeanico2000 said:


> Is it still possible to have dinner at Mythos without park admission?



I don't believe so.


----------



## macraven

No free entrance for dining inside the park

In the early years, a one hour shopping pass was available but it was revoked when the parks started to grow


----------



## DMOMof3

jeanico2000 said:


> Is it still possible to have dinner at Mythos without park admission?


No, Mythos is in the park


----------



## BunsenH

UFL newbie question.

If the parks close at 7:00, what is the latest time we can be seated at a table service restaurant? Probably "Leaky" or "Three".

We'd like to have our evening meal there rather than lunch at a busy time of the day.

Thanks!


----------



## damo

BunsenH said:


> UFL newbie question.
> 
> If the parks close at 7:00, what is the latest time we can be seated at a table service restaurant? Probably "Leaky" or "Three".
> 
> We'd like to have our evening meal there rather than lunch at a busy time of the day.
> 
> Thanks!



Leaky and Three are both counter service.


----------



## Squirlz

Anybody know of any good low-carb meals anywhere?


----------



## BunsenH

damo said:


> Leaky and Three are both counter service.



Thanks for the reply. The Unofficial Guide lists them as "Full Service". In any case, I'm still curious how late we can get into a park restaurant.


----------



## Kivara

They never push people out, but I would say go in at least a half hour before closing if you want to make sure. I think it would all depend on how busy they are.

Also, something to keep in mind, a lot of machine-made things get turned off early. To have a chance to empty and clean out, etc.
Things such as slushie machines, butterbeer foam, etc.


----------



## ceecee

Are there any low fat options?


----------



## schumigirl

ceecee said:


> Are there any low fat options?



Best to look at the menus on the sticky at the top of this forum......damo keeps it up to date really well, and all menus are on there.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Planning our first Uni trip and I would like to make ressies at Mythos.  Does it only go one month out?  We are 40 days away from when I would like to eat there.


----------



## cigar95

Vivo - are they open for lunch?  The "official" site says they open at 5, but I've seen elsewhere that they are open at 11.   I'd like to have a lunch there, and then a lighter dinner at Hot Dog Hall of Fame, but obviously that won't work if they don't open until later.
Thanks.


----------



## helenb

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Planning our first Uni trip and I would like to make ressies at Mythos.  Does it only go one month out?  We are 40 days away from when I would like to eat there.



1 month for sure, maybe 2 at most. You can make the reservations through Opentable. We have never had an issue getting the reservations we want at 2 weeks out.


----------



## damo

cigar95 said:


> Vivo - are they open for lunch?  The "official" site says they open at 5, but I've seen elsewhere that they are open at 11.   I'd like to have a lunch there, and then a lighter dinner at Hot Dog Hall of Fame, but obviously that won't work if they don't open until later.
> Thanks.



I think it opens at 11 am as well.


----------



## Gillbob316

Alright I have a stupid question: I'm seeing a lot of people asking if they can get reservations at Mythos, but do I actually NEED a reservation at Mythos?

Context: My family and I have been going to IoA since before it opened (IE. Our first visit was when the park itself was still in preview soft openings)... BUT as we got older, it got harder to make the time for a trip. The last time we went was actually Grand Opening week of Wizarding World of Harry Potter (The Original, Not Diagon Alley). Harry Potter's first week was our last week (mostly by coincidence). But our next trip is currently coming in just a few weeks, at the beginning of Feb.

All that said, we've eaten lunch at Mythos dozens of times on past trips... Pre-Wizarding World, and we never once made a reservation, we just walked in midday and asked for a table. Usually the wait was like 45 minutes, tops. Probably less in most cases. Never anything unbearable, or more than you might get waiting for a table at any restaurant on an average night out.

I will note: We do stay onsite, though I don't remember if flashing the room key helps the wait or not. It's been years.

ANYWAY, All this concern people are showing over reservations has me worried that getting a walk-in table may have grown more impossible in the post Harry Potter days. Has it? Or is that still a viable option? 

PS. Another food/restaurant question: What's the current status of Green Eggs and Ham? We used to love that place, then it was shut down for several years running, much to our dismay. Lately I've heard it's hit and miss and opens and closes sort of randomly with the seasons... as said, our trip will be the first week of February. Do we have any hope of it being open? Is it open NOW?


----------



## schumigirl

Gillbob........We have never made a reservation for anywhere, never mind Mythos.......we have always been able to eat wherever we want, when we want. I won't make reservations, unless it's off site and special occasions......but at hotels, parks or Citywalk....never. If somewhere was busy.....we would find somewhere else.

We don't eat at off times, and longest we have waited for Mythos was 15-20 minutes, that was at midday......

Showing our room key changed a one hour wait at Margaritaville to just over 10 minutes on a busy Friday or Saturday night in September last year.......it absolutely will help......most of the time. There are places like Bubba Gump ( we won't eat there again) that don't accept priority seating.

Green Eggs and Ham we have only seen open twice in all our visits......think it was when we went in July and August......we took a picture as it was so unusual to see it open, so I would doubt it would open in February.....unless someone knows different?


----------



## helenb

So we don't go during the slow times of year. We always visit Universal Orlando in June. Every time we have been to Mythos, we have had a reservation, and have had to wait a few minutes (usually about 10 minutes). While we are waiting, I have seen a constant stream of people coming in and asking for a table, only to be told that without a table, the minimum wait is an hour and that's only a possibility of getting in. In June, there is no way I would ever go to Mythos without a reservation.

This being said, you can get reservations pretty easily, and I know people who have gotten them only a day or two before.

Yes, being an onsite hotel guest is supposed to give you some priority on the standby list, but people with reservations still have priority over you.

I guess my point is, if you are going at a slow time of year, maybe you can walk in. But why bother chancing it when reservations are so easy to get?


----------



## Gillbob316

helenb said:


> I guess my point is, if you are going at a slow time of year, maybe you can walk in. But why bother chancing it when reservations are so easy to get?



We're usually not into planning our Universal days to such a degree. We mostly have our fill of the rush/go, scheduled, fastpass, reservations, "fun" on Disney days... and throughly burned out from them, we then settle into on-site Universal days where we mostly just lounge around, do rides/attractions as we please on a whim, go back to the room when we're tired, and waste more time than we should. That said, a Mythos lunch usually finds its way into the middle somewhere, but not in a way that's ever been predictable or thought out.

As such, while we have 4 Disney reservations at Cinderella's Table, Be Our Guest, Le Cellier & Morimoto Asia in the first half of the week, the thought of making a reservation at Mythos in the later half never once occurred to me before now, because it's honestly never been an issue on past trips.

BUT... as said in my last post, all our past trips were pretty much in a Pre-Wizarding World IoA, so I'm wondering how drastically the landscape has changed at Mythos (if at all). Hence my questions.


----------



## Squirlz

Gillbob316 said:


> Alright I have a stupid question: I'm seeing a lot of people asking if they can get reservations at Mythos, but do I actually NEED a reservation at Mythos?
> 
> Context: My family and I have been going to IoA since before it opened (IE. Our first visit was when the park itself was still in preview soft openings)... BUT as we got older, it got harder to make the time for a trip. The last time we went was actually Grand Opening week of Wizarding World of Harry Potter (The Original, Not Diagon Alley). Harry Potter's first week was our last week (mostly by coincidence). But our next trip is currently coming in just a few weeks, at the beginning of Feb.
> 
> All that said, we've eaten lunch at Mythos dozens of times on past trips... Pre-Wizarding World, and we never once made a reservation, we just walked in midday and asked for a table. Usually the wait was like 45 minutes, tops. Probably less in most cases. Never anything unbearable, or more than you might get waiting for a table at any restaurant on an average night out.
> 
> I will note: We do stay onsite, though I don't remember if flashing the room key helps the wait or not. It's been years.
> 
> ANYWAY, All this concern people are showing over reservations has me worried that getting a walk-in table may have grown more impossible in the post Harry Potter days. Has it? Or is that still a viable option?
> 
> PS. Another food/restaurant question: What's the current status of Green Eggs and Ham? We used to love that place, then it was shut down for several years running, much to our dismay. Lately I've heard it's hit and miss and opens and closes sort of randomly with the seasons... as said, our trip will be the first week of February. Do we have any hope of it being open? Is it open NOW?


We've been here all week and Mythos has been a walkup the whole time. And Green Eggs & Ham has been closed all week.


----------



## macraven

Mid October last year, did a walk up at 11:45 and only had a 15 minute wait
Earlier in the month did a walk up at 2:00 and had no wait to be seated 

Years past I would make a Mythos reservation at city walk the day of


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

So I'm the type that would feel better with a reservation, but I'm having a hard time doing it for some reason!  The Universal site wasn't taking reservations beyond the middle of Feb. (and we need ours for Feb. 23), and for the life of me I cannot find Mythos on opentable!  Any suggestions?


----------



## Lynne G

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> So I'm the type that would feel better with a reservation, but I'm having a hard time doing it for some reason!  The Universal site wasn't taking reservations beyond the middle of Feb. (and we need ours for Feb. 23), and for the life of me I cannot find Mythos on opentable!  Any suggestions?



Maybe try on Universal's website.  Otherwise, keep trying.


----------



## damo

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> So I'm the type that would feel better with a reservation, but I'm having a hard time doing it for some reason!  The Universal site wasn't taking reservations beyond the middle of Feb. (and we need ours for Feb. 23), and for the life of me I cannot find Mythos on opentable!  Any suggestions?


Mythos isn't on opentable.  You need to book through the Universal website or give them a call at 407-224-FOOD (3663).  You'll have to wait about 10 days before you can book on the website for Feb. 23 as they only book 30 days in advance.


----------



## helenb

damo said:


> Mythos isn't on opentable.



Really? Wow, thanks for posting this! When we last went in June 2014, all of the Universal restaurants were there and it was so easy to make reservations. I guess Universal has moved this in-house since then? I'll keep that in mind for our upcoming trip this June.


----------



## damo

helenb said:


> Really? Wow, thanks for posting this! When we last went in June 2014, all of the Universal restaurants were there and it was so easy to make reservations. I guess Universal has moved this in-house since then? I'll keep that in mind for our upcoming trip this June.



Yup.  You can make the reservations on the universalorlando.com website now.


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

damo said:


> Mythos isn't on opentable.  You need to book through the Universal website or give them a call at 407-224-FOOD (3663).  You'll have to wait about 10 days before you can book on the website for Feb. 23 as they only book 30 days in advance.



Thank you! I felt like I was going crazy for a bit!


----------



## GoinghometoWDW

We are heading down this summer.  DD wants to eat at either 3Bs or leaky and have fish and chips.  She has  a  dairy allergy.  Does anyone know if they are dairy free.  I did see the link on the first page, but thought someone here might know.


----------



## macraven

Suggest you call or email guest services
Get the info from the source directly so you won't be dealing with an emergency over a food product once you are there

There is a number/email on the UO site for contacting about food allergies


----------



## Trixie15

Do they still serve hot Butterbeer in January or is it only a Christmas season thing?


----------



## AustinTink

macraven said:


> _i'm quite fond of that sandwich too.
> last trip i had it twice in a week.
> 
> and i always ask for additional syrup/mayo sauce on the side as i like my waffle chicken burger smoothered with it._


Hoping you can answer a question about that chicken waffle sandwich. We haven't been to universal in quite a while. The Simpsons food court had just opened that week. I had the chicken and waffle sandwich and the coating on the chicken was so hard, I lost a filling. Has it gotten better since then. I love fried chicken and we would gice it another shot, if they have ironed out the kinks since the opening.


----------



## macraven

_AustinTink, i usually have the chicken waffle sandwich at least twice during my stay at the darkside.
for the times i have had it, the chicken didn't have a hard fried coating on it.
it was floured and soft.

i was first there in mid october when that place opened.
think it opened in the summer and a few things were changed around on the menu a few months after i first went to it.
one thing i do is ask for the syrup/mayo sauce to be put in a cup and not on the sandwich._

_
maybe the sandwich you had had been sitting out longer than it should have.
that is horrible to get a dental problem eating food while on vacation.

if you try it again, request that your chicken is fresh and not a piece that has sat under the lights.

wish you the best success on trying it again._


----------



## Kivara

GoinghometoWDW : Definitely contact guest services, as Mac said! I emailed them about my DS's dairy allergy  (he wanted to try the Big Pink Donut) and they emailed me back within a few hours with a complete list of ingredients.

Trixie15: In June (2015) the LeakyCauldron still served hot butterbeer. We got it as the drink with our breakfast. I know a lot of people like it (and I LOVE every other form of butterbeer), but I thought the hot was terrible. To each their own, right?


----------



## cigar95

cigar95 said:


> Vivo - are they open for lunch?  The "official" site says they open at 5, but I've seen elsewhere that they are open at 11.   I'd like to have a lunch there, and then a lighter dinner at Hot Dog Hall of Fame, but obviously that won't work if they don't open until later.
> Thanks.


I can now answer my own question - I just spoke with a manager, and learned that they only open for lunch during particularly busy seasons. He mentioned Spring Break and Christmas, but I would guess at least part of the summer as well.  

For my trip next week, definitely no lunch.


----------



## AustinTink

macraven said:


> _AustinTink, i usually have the chicken waffle sandwich at least twice during my stay at the darkside.
> for the times i have had it, the chicken didn't have a hard fried coating on it.
> it was floured and soft.
> 
> i was first there in mid october when that place opened.
> think it opened in the summer and a few things were changed around on the menu a few months after i first went to it.
> one thing i do is ask for the syrup/mayo sauce to be put in a cup and not on the sandwich._
> 
> _
> maybe the sandwich you had had been sitting out longer than it should have.
> that is horrible to get a dental problem eating food while on vacation.
> 
> if you try it again, request that your chicken is fresh and not a piece that has sat under the lights.
> 
> wish you the best success on trying it again._


Thanks for the info! Yep, we were there the week it opened in the summer. The coating was like a double batter with cornflakes type of thing. Really hard. Glad to know it has changed. We will try it agin in April.


----------



## Kivara

Hey damo, just wanted to let you know...the Vivo's menu link is "now extinct."


----------



## damo

Kivara said:


> Hey damo, just wanted to let you know...the Vivo's menu link is "now extinct."



Thanks Kivara....off to fix it!  I really appreciate when people give me a heads up!


----------



## RAPstar

Kivara said:


> Hey damo, just wanted to let you know...the Vivo's menu link is "now extinct."



The same goes for the Cabana Bay menus, I think. I tried clicking them recently and nothing there


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> The same goes for the Cabana Bay menus, I think. I tried clicking them recently and nothing there



Thanks!


----------



## karint

Confisco Grill-salads
Margaritaville- volcano nachos
Blondies-good sandwiches
Leaky Cauldron


----------



## rdunative

Chicken and Waffles at Cletus’ Chicken Shack. Delicious!


----------



## macraven

Yum!


----------



## LadyPageTurner

My favorite places to eat that never disappoint:

At US, Finnegan’s is AMAZING. The food is great each time we go. I always get the fish and chips.

I was surprised by how good the Springfield Dining area was. Something for everyone and the food tasted fresh (if a bit heavy on the fried options…). I had the Chicken and Waffles last time.

I have been CRAVING that giant pink donut from Lard Lads. I was disappointed to read elsewhere that this is hit or miss. People getting stale ones :-/ Make sure to get it from the Springfield area and not the bakery at the front of the park.

At IOA, Mythos Restaurant is as good as they say. I’ve heard it used to be better but since I’ve eaten there 4 times since 2011, it has been on point. Plus the inside is so cool! The risotto is my favorite.

The Three Broomsticks –now, I’m a huge Potterhead so my opinion is surely biased. I’ve always enjoyed the food and have not had any negative experiences. We ate here every single day, sometimes twice, on our last 2 trips.

At citywalk, Margaritaville – I’ve had dinner here every trip since I was 13. The music, the drinks, the food noms… it’s my Orlando vacation all in one restaurant.

Pat O Brien’s – I’m originally from New Orleans and my DH LOVES seafood so we always hit up Pat O’s for a hurricane and a poboy. The Dueling Pianos makes the restaurant feel like a party. I’m extremely shy, but after a hurricane, even I am requesting songs!

Antojitos - This was brand new, and not really “open”-open last time we went. We thought the salsa was excellent and my DH still talks about the duck tacos.

My last trip was February 2014. I’m looking forward to trying the new places: NBC Sports Grill, The Cowfish, and all of Diagon Alley! I’ll be combing this board for all your reviews.


----------



## damo

Many of my counter service menu photos have not been replaced for a couple of years.  If anyone would like to get me some updated photos, it would be much appreciated!!!

Just post them here and I will link to them in the first page.


----------



## RAPstar

Cowfish and Hard Rock cafe menu links need to be fixed, @damo


----------



## damo

RAPstar said:


> Cowfish and Hard Rock cafe menu links need to be fixed, @damo



fixed....thanks!


----------



## rlahansler

Coming to Universal August  4th thru August 7.  Family of 6 (2 are my kids friends).  Kids ages are 13 and 16.  Staying at Hard Rock.  This is evryones first time here except mine and my daughter.
 Looking for dining reservations ideas. 
Looking for one good breakfast buffet and one good sit down dinner, the rest counter service . Not interested in Margaretville (I ate here in 2014 and di not care for it).
Any suggestions is greatly appreciated


----------



## schumigirl

This thread is perfect for what you're looking for.

First post has all menus for hotels, parks and Citywalk.

Margaritaville is one I would have recommended as we have never had a bad meal in there, but as you don't care for it I won't recommend it.......

You know what your family likes.......the menus are up to date and the thread has lots of info on everywhere you can think of to eat.

Cowfish is excellent for dinner.

Counter service, Thunder Falls in IOA and Louie's in the Studios are a couple we enjoy.

Breakfast buffet.......best one is RPR!


----------



## macraven

Damo keeps the menus updated and makes additions frequently

Many share their food photos here


----------



## Otto Tieleman

rlahansler said:


> Coming to Universal August  4th thru August 7.  Family of 6 (2 are my kids friends).  Kids ages are 13 and 16.  Staying at Hard Rock.  This is evryones first time here except mine and my daughter.
> Looking for dining reservations ideas.
> Looking for one good breakfast buffet and one good sit down dinner, the rest counter service . Not interested in Margaretville (I ate here in 2014 and di not care for it).
> Any suggestions is greatly appreciated


Last January we ate at the Kitchen at Hardrock Hotel and it was great. We also did Cowfish, Antohitos and the sports grill and all where excellent and good value for money.
Have a great stay!


----------



## damo

rlahansler said:


> Coming to Universal August  4th thru August 7.  Family of 6 (2 are my kids friends).  Kids ages are 13 and 16.  Staying at Hard Rock.  This is evryones first time here except mine and my daughter.
> Looking for dining reservations ideas.
> Looking for one good breakfast buffet and one good sit down dinner, the rest counter service . Not interested in Margaretville (I ate here in 2014 and di not care for it).
> Any suggestions is greatly appreciated



Check out the polls at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Jays2013

Am I correct in thinking that we will not really need reservations for dinner when traveling the last week in April?

We're staying at RPR, so we have the whole priority seating thing, too. How does that work?


----------



## macraven

I stay at rpr also and don't make reservations for their restaurants

The times I do make a ressie at city walk would be for a Saturday night
I prefer doing that then be on a wait list for my table
Places there can give you a wait list time so you can return later


----------



## Jays2013

Not necessarily the RPR restaurants. CityWalk ones, mostly. We're going to be there Monday to Friday, so no weekends.


----------



## macraven

Only time I have seen waits for some city walk eateries are when the parks close and the crowds then hit cw for food

Other than that should not be an issue m-th nights


----------



## schumigirl

We never make reservations at any time. Never struggled to get a table when and where we want. But we never go at Christmas or Easter..........that would be different. 

But using preferred seating can sometimes be a big advantage. Lat year Margaritavile told us a 50 minute plus wait for a table........told her we were onsite guests, showed our room key and we had a table in just over 10 minutes.


----------



## Jays2013

That's great. This is only my second time at US/IOA, and it's our first time staying there. I keep forgetting about that perk.

I figure late April, in a year when Easter is late March, should be pretty quiet, though.


----------



## macraven

As long as you avoid grad bash/ grad adventure dates, it will be quiet

The above events are on specific nights in the spring, mainly Friday's

Park closes at 5:00 for those events


----------



## Jays2013

Looks like one is while we're there, but it's the date we're leaving.Not even going to the parks that day.


----------



## macraven

I avoid the dates that UO has the million teens/preteen events

The teens are nice but not that many at once for me


Ever try to use restrooms when a zillion teens are doing make up, hair, etc in there
I rest my case.


----------



## Jays2013

There was a cheerleading convention at WDW once while we were staying ... yeah, the bathrooms were interesting. 

What events are those? I'm not familiar with them and Google didn't help.


----------



## macraven

Jays2013 said:


> There was a cheerleading convention at WDW once while we were staying ... yeah, the bathrooms were interesting.
> 
> What events are those? I'm not familiar with them and Google didn't help.


Grad Adventure
Grad Bash

*are a couple of events UO has every year*

*Grad Events*











*April 8, 15, 23 & 29, 2016 7PM - 2AM* 

Bring your high school graduating class to Universal Orlando's Grad Bash, an unforgettable night of fun and excitement at two amazing theme parks. Seniors will enjoy Orlando's most thrilling rides and attractions, plus there'll be live concerts with some of today's hottest acts, multiple dance parties with live DJs, karaoke, street entertainment, and more. 

*CALL FOR AVAILABILITY ON April 15th, 23rd & 29th EVENT NIGHTS*

Learn More »










*May 6, 13 & 20, 2016 7PM - 12AM* 

Your middle school grads can celebrate with all their friends and experience the thrills of BOTH Universal Orlando® theme parks. When your students attend Orlando's only two-park middle school graduation celebration they'll enjoy multiple DJ dance parties, karaoke, plenty of street entertainment, and the most exciting rides and attractions around. It's an unbeatable night of thrills in a safe, supervised environment. Best of all, a voucher for dinner in the parks is included making for the utmost in fun and convenience! 

*CALL FOR AVAILABILITY ON May 20th EVENT NIGHT*

Learn More »



Home 
Grad Bash 2016 
Educational Experiences® 
Preview 
FAQ 
Request Information 
Reserve Today! 

























*and they have rock the universal in September*


----------



## Jays2013

Oooh, OK, so they were what I was thinking! (I thought it was something else.) Yeah, we'll be there one of those, but it's the day we're leaving, not even a park day. Whew!


----------



## macraven

_thank your lucky stars you will be avoiding the park on teen days.

the groups of students are not bad, they are respectful and nice.


the issue i have is it becomes a full park once they all are there.
and with a packed park, everyone is loud.

the time of the event is later but many come early for additional fun during the day.



the only time i will do parks when kids are out of school is __during hell week in october._
_i live with the crowds and noise as i only hit one day/night of it during my stay._

_i'm completely and totally addicted to HHN and nothing keeps me away from that fall event._


----------



## englishrose47

_Never made ressies at all and twice I travelled with a party of 10 .Ate at the parks and at Citywalk and no problems at all_


----------



## Sarahbelle341

Does anyone have a list of the coke freestyle machine locations?


----------



## damo

Sarahbelle341 said:


> Does anyone have a list of the coke freestyle machine locations?



There are at least these:

*Universal Studios*


Richter’s Burger Co.
Louie’s Italian Restaurant
Universal Studios’ Classic Monsters Café
Mel’s Drive-In
Ice Cart in World Expo
Kid Zone Pizza Co.
Lagoon Lemonade
San Francisco Pastry Shop
*Universal’s Islands of Adventure*


The Burger Digs
Comic Strip Café
Oasis Coolers
Circus McGurkus Café Stoo-pendous
Moose Juice, Goose Juice
The Watering Hole
Captain America Diner
Dining Reservation Cart
Pizza Predattoria
Cool Bones across from Thunder Falls Terrace


----------



## atricks

New CityWalk restaurant announced for later this year "Toothsome Chocolate Factory" replacing NBA City.

http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/toothsome-chocolate-factory/


----------



## FoodieFriend

atricks said:


> New CityWalk restaurant announced for later this year "Toothsome Chocolate Factory" replacing NBA City.
> 
> http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/toothsome-chocolate-factory/



I did hear Craig mention a Chocolate restaurant in place of NBA City & seeing the pics in the article just upped the excitement factor! Hope we can get in next year!


----------



## englishrose47

Chocolate restaurant , now will we have chocolate covered Steak!! ?? Just wondering !!!


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone heard if Bubba Gump's now accept reservations..........I hadn't heard about it if they have, wondered if anyone else had?


----------



## Kivara

When we were there (May/June 2015) they still were not taking reservations or doing special quick seating with hotel cards (spacing on what that's called, sorry)

Gah! Priority seating! That's what I meant!


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> When we were there (May/June 2015) they still were not taking reservations or doing special quick seating with hotel cards (spacing on what that's called, sorry)
> 
> Gah! Priority seating! That's what I meant!



Yep, they've never offered priority seating, but never heard they had started taking reservations. 

Someone posted today they made a reservation by calling in Feb this year.........when we were there last year it was still the same old way of giving your name and waited till you were called.


----------



## Kivara

Same here...we waited 45 mins because one of our group had their mouth set on shrimp (a grown-up mind you) then complained about how busy it was...GAH!


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> Same here...we waited 45 mins because one of our group had their mouth set on shrimp (a grown-up mind you) then complained about how busy it was...GAH!



I'm done with BG..........had an awful meal and that's the second time.......no more for us. Two strikes and all that...........


----------



## Kivara

schumigirl said:


> I'm done with BG..........had an awful meal and that's the second time.......no more for us. Two strikes and all that...........



I hear you...Bubba's is still in our rotation; but there are a few others that we avoid now. You'd think they would all try to do the best possible...with that many restaurant choices, there is no need to revisit anywhere you've had a bad experience. The places we've quit going to were ones that when we complained, we still didn't feel like anyone cared...no thank you!


----------



## cheshiregirl

I am a total US/IOA newbie planning our first family trip to UO during the first week of November. About 2 months ago I attended a trade show that included an event in US for about 4 hours, so I got to see a glimpse of Diagon Alley and ride the Minion ride, but that's about it.  We are spending 5 days at WDW before switching over to RPH for our last 3 nights. We will have 3 day hopper tickets to take in all of US & IOA. We will then have a partial non-park day before we need to head to the airport around 1:00ish on our departure day. 

From what I have seen the absolute food must dos are lunch at Mythos and a meal at either Three Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron, so I have slotted those in for our first two lunches. I am also hoping that Toothsome's will be open by then so that we could hit that on the last night of our vacation. 

DH and I are not big breakfast eaters, but DS takes medication that requires him to eat something, but he prefers fruit, cliff bars, etc. most mornings instead of hot breakfast. Are Three Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron different enough to justify eating at both over the course of 3 days? What else should be on my radar as good lunch and dinner options? Based on my short time at US in February I could probably be content just drinking butterbeer and eating ice cream from Florean Fortescue's the entire time.


----------



## damo

cheshiregirl said:


> I am a total US/IOA newbie planning our first family trip to UO during the first week of November. About 2 months ago I attended a trade show that included an event in US for about 4 hours, so I got to see a glimpse of Diagon Alley and ride the Minion ride, but that's about it.  We are spending 5 days at WDW before switching over to RPH for our last 3 nights. We will have 3 day hopper tickets to take in all of US & IOA. We will then have a partial non-park day before we need to head to the airport around 1:00ish on our departure day.
> 
> From what I have seen the absolute food must dos are lunch at Mythos and a meal at either Three Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron, so I have slotted those in for our first two lunches. I am also hoping that Toothsome's will be open by then so that we could hit that on the last night of our vacation.
> 
> DH and I are not big breakfast eaters, but DS takes medication that requires him to eat something, but he prefers fruit, cliff bars, etc. most mornings instead of hot breakfast. Are Three Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron different enough to justify eating at both over the course of 3 days? What else should be on my radar as good lunch and dinner options? Based on my short time at US in February I could probably be content just drinking butterbeer and eating ice cream from Florean Fortescue's the entire time.



Leaky and Three Broomsticks have a few different options but I would do them for lunch instead.

Check out the first post to look at the polls.  That will give you a good idea of fan favourites.


----------



## macraven

At the LC and 3B's, breakfast period is over at 11 daily

Lunch begins at 10:30 daily

I'm not a breakfast fan but do 3B at 10:30 
I like this time period as a brunch time for me.

Mythos has different hours based on periods of attendance in the parks

In November it could have a last sitting at 3:30 if they close at 4-5:00 for the day


----------



## Alice777

Anyone know if Mythos is closed for refurbishing in April from 11th through 15?  When I tried to make reservation 3 weeks ago, those dates were blocked out so I called and was told they were refurbishing and was closed.

Starting 2 weeks ago, it is now open for reservation for those days.  I called again last week and was told they are closed and there's glitch in the computer.

They asked which website and I told them it was at Universal site.  They asked if nextable.com had open for those days and I tried to use nextable.com but I can't figure out to check the calendar.

I checked last night and it's still open for reservation for April 13th.  I left message again yesterday but no one is answering so I left message but no return call.

I wanted to celebrate our birthdays at Mythos on 13th but had to reschedule US/IOA to 10th so we can have lunch at Mythos.

Thank you

EDIT:  Does all the restaurants (table and counter service) offer AAA discount?


----------



## macraven

No, not all restaurants offer AAA discounts


----------



## Alice777

macraven said:


> No, not all restaurants offer AAA discounts


Does the following restaurants accepts AAA discount?

Mythos
Finnegan's
Three Broomsticks
Leaky Cauldron

Thank you


----------



## CJK

Alice777 said:


> Mythos
> Finnegan's
> Three Broomsticks
> Leaky Cauldron


We got a AAA discount at Mythos at the end of January


----------



## vanjust14

CJK said:


> We got a AAA discount at Mythos at the end of January



Did you purchase your park tickets through AAA?  I read on the Touring Plans website that you must purchase your park tickets through AAA in order to receive any AAA food or merchandise discounts.  I'm just wondering if this is upheld or not.


----------



## CJK

vanjust14 said:


> Did you purchase your park tickets through AAA? I read on the Touring Plans website that you must purchase your park tickets through AAA in order to receive any AAA food or merchandise discounts. I'm just wondering if this is upheld or not.


No, we bought our tickets through other means. We just flashed our AAA card for the discount. We also received a discount at the Hot Dog Hall of Fame in CityWalk, and at Emeril's at Royal Pacific. We tried for a discount at Antojitos at CityWalk, but were refused. Our sever told us that AAA had ended its partnership with Universal, so AAA discounts were in the process of being discontinued. I don't know if that is true or not, but that's what we were told. That was our last meal on property that trip. We did get the discount at Emeril's, Mythos and Hot Dog Hall of Fame earlier in the trip.


----------



## vanjust14

CJK said:


> No, we bought our tickets through other means. We just flashed our AAA card for the discount. We also received a discount at the Hot Dog Hall of Fame in CityWalk, and at Emeril's at Royal Pacific. We tried for a discount at Antojitos at CityWalk, but were refused. Our sever told us that AAA had ended its partnership with Universal, so AAA discounts were in the process of being discontinued. I don't know if that is true or not, but that's what we were told. That was our last meal on property that trip. We did get the discount at Emeril's, Mythos and Hot Dog Hall of Fame earlier in the trip.



Great, thank you.  I am going to bring my card with me when I go in June and hopefully I will be able to get the discount at some of the restaurants as well. I am definitely going to try Mythos and am considering Emeril's.


----------



## macraven

_I have my AAA membership with the Ga office.

Went to see what they listed for AAA discounts and policy.
it's noted in the disclaimer section

Copied the present statement up on their site._




*Universal Orlando® Resort*

Members receive savings at Universal Orlando© when they pre-purchase tickets or vacation packages through AAA/CAA* as well as the following in-park AAA Discounts & Rewards**

Discounts offered at Universal Studios Florida® and Universal’s Islands of Adventure®


10% off at participating food/beverage locations in the theme parks
10% off merchandise with a minimum purchase of $50.00 at participating locations in the theme parks
15% off merchandise with a minimum purchase of $75.00 at participating locations in the theme parks
Discounts offered at Universal CityWalk®


10% off merchandise with a min pre-tax spend of $50 at the Universal Studios Store® in Universal CityWalk®
15% off merchandise with a min pre-tax spend of $75 at the Universal Studios Store® in Universal CityWalk®
Discounts offered at Blue Man Group


10% off Blue Man Group Orlando Tickets◊

*Disclaimers/Conditions*
HARRY POTTER characters, names and related indicia are © & TM Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. Harry Potter Publishing Rights © JKR. WB SHIELD: TM & © WBEI. (s16) (s16)

*AAA Discounts & RewardsSM applicable to AAA/CAA members and up to five (5) guest. Must present valid AAA/CAA membership card and AAA Discounts & Rewards Ticket at the register at the time of purchase or hotel check-in. Blockouts dates apply. Taxes and optional services are not included and are not subject to any discount. **All discounts are based on pre-tax amount and expire on December 31, 2016, cannot be combined with any other offers, promotions or discounts, are subject to change without notice and additional restrictions may apply. Discounts do not apply to: prior purchases, sales items, Universal ExpressSMPasses, the Universal Dining Plan, the Coca-Cola Freestyle® Souvenir Cup, the purchase of Universal Orlando Gift Cards, alcohol, tobacco, tattoos or services associated with tattoos, batteries, film, collectibles, books/media or sundry items. Discounts are not valid at food carts or outdoor kiosks, at any restaurant and merchandise locations located in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™.

◊Valid only for Tier 1 and Tier 2 Tickets, a valid form of AAA/CAA media should be presented at the Blue Man Group box office for purchase.

Universal elements and all related indicia TM & © 2016 Universal Studios. All rights reserved.


----------



## CJK

macraven said:


> Must present valid AAA/CAA membership card and AAA Discounts & Rewards Ticket at the register at the time of purchase or hotel check-in.


Interesting! What is a AAA Discounts & Rewards ticket exactly? In January, we only showed our AAA card.


----------



## macraven

You were there over two months ago

AAA policy made a change and I assume either the park cut aaa holders some slack until all TM s were notified of new policy

Many part time and weekend employees so my guess January was when the change notice was to be implemented 
This is only my guess

When you purchase the tickets from AAA, another doc is given to you for allowing discounts mentioned above

It does state this is valid thru end of 2016


----------



## CJK

macraven said:


> You were there over two months ago
> 
> AAA policy made a change and I assume either the park cut aaa holders some slack until all TM s were notified of new policy
> 
> Many part time and weekend employees so my guess January was when the change notice was to be implemented
> This is only my guess
> 
> When you purchase the tickets from AAA, another doc is given to you for allowing discounts mentioned above
> 
> It does state this is valid thru end of 2016


Thanks for the explanation!  Looks like things have changed.


----------



## schumigirl

Universal just called me in regard to my email query as to whether Bubba Gump takes reservations now.

They DO. They have a limited amount of reservations available.

So if you call them direct you have a chance of getting one if you feel the need.


----------



## scrappinggirl

Not sure if I am on the right thread, to ask this,  but I am going this June and didn't know what is the best place to eat at if you have to follow a Gluten free diet?  It's an intolerance, thankfully so I only can't consume usually I am fine with cross contamination.


----------



## macraven

If you do not get many replies on your request, mAke a new thread so it will stand out in the forum

Go to the sticky of one stop shopping

I believe I have a link there for dietary needs in the parks


----------



## damo

scrappinggirl said:


> Not sure if I am on the right thread, to ask this,  but I am going this June and didn't know what is the best place to eat at if you have to follow a Gluten free diet?  It's an intolerance, thankfully so I only can't consume usually I am fine with cross contamination.



The full service restaurants list which of their meals can be prepared gluten free.  If you go to the first page of this thread, or go to the universal website and look at their menus, you can see how they are marked and perhaps you can choose which restaurant suits you best.

Check out Mythos, Confiscos, Lombards and Finnegan's.

The Citywalk restaurants also have things that can be gluten free but they aren't all marked on their menus.  Cowfish has quite a few options.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, if you don't see GF on menus just ask, most do but some don't have menu marked as damo said.

Staff are incredibly helpful with requests like that.


----------



## martymcflyy85

Does the Starbucks location in Cabana Bay take Starbucks gift cards?  (I've been to locations before that do not take gift cards)


----------



## damo

martymcflyy85 said:


> Does the Starbucks location in Cabana Bay take Starbucks gift cards?  (I've been to locations before that do not take gift cards)



A few people have replied that the Starbucks at Universal do accept them.  That would include all Starbucks onsite.


----------



## hopey1kenobi

Do we need reservations for Mother's Day? I know they are mandatory for Mama's Day at WDW, but US/IoA is a whole other animal. 

Also, any suggestions for a nice, but casual sit-down place for dinner on Mother's Day? Inside or outside the parks, no preference. Would The Kitchen or CowFish be good picks?


----------



## schumigirl

hopey1kenobi said:


> Do we need reservations for Mother's Day? I know they are mandatory for Mama's Day at WDW, but US/IoA is a whole other animal.
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a nice, but casual sit-down place for dinner on Mother's Day? Inside or outside the parks, no preference. Would The Kitchen or CowFish be good picks?



Wouldn't hurt to make a reservation, especially if there's somewhere you really want to eat at.

Have a look at damo's food sticky........all restaurants and menus from parks, hotels and Citywalk are all there.......you can pick what kind of food you and family like. 

Cowfish is excellent but it's quite noisy and vibrant.


----------



## Kivara

damo, both of the Bubba Gump links are broken


----------



## damo

Kivara said:


> damo, both of the Bubba Gump links are broken


Again!?  lol

I'll get on that!


----------



## macraven

_damo, are you going to fire someone again?

they keep breaking the links on us.._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _damo, are you going to fire someone again?
> 
> they keep breaking the links on us.._



Yes.  I need to use my mighty authority and whip those people into shape!


----------



## jessup

As a family of 4 we get 2 $20 food plan and 1 Kids food plan, get 2 rib and chicken platter from monster cafe and 1 of whatever the kids like and we are full afterwords! Then with the snack we always get Butterbeer and Butterbeer ice cream (i believe it was included as a snack) we rarely ever have to use our drinks but we usually get powerade or if its the last night we use what's left on soda's for mixed drinks back at the hotel


----------



## Kivara

Does anyone know or have a picture of the kids menu at Vivo? I have heard it is on a postcard, but have not been able to find out more than cheese pizza and spaghetti with meatballs.
Thanks!


----------



## damo

Kivara said:


> Does anyone know or have a picture of the kids menu at Vivo? I have heard it is on a postcard, but have not been able to find out more than cheese pizza and spaghetti with meatballs.
> Thanks!


----------



## Kivara

Thanks damo, you are the best!


----------



## damo

Kivara said:


> Thanks damo, you are the best!



My friends call me the Google Queen, lol!  I don't know much but I can sure find it out!


----------



## macraven

_damo, how are you with lottery tickets......?_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _damo, how are you with lottery tickets......?_



bad, bad, bad


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> bad, bad, bad


----------



## Smuggs

My sister is down at Cabana Bay and said they updated the Bayliner lunch and dinner menu for the summer. It isn't posted on the Uni site yet, but I have it updated here http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/bayliner-diner-lunch-and-dinner-menu/

I started building this site when I was in the hospital last month as something to do and so domo wouldn't have to constantly be finding broken links. I wrote a program to let me know when the links or pages updated as well. The site isn't finished, but thought someone may want the updated menu for Bayliner.

If anyone else has updated menus or anything I am more than happy to transcribe and post them.


----------



## macraven

damo runs and controls the menu/food thread

Are you giving her permission to use your menu site?

Does she have to include your copywrite on it?


Btw, thank you for posting the menu
You have done a beautiful job on with it and many will be thrilled to read it

Knowing in advance menus, helps so many peeps out


----------



## Smuggs

Yes, damo can link to my site, not a problem! If anyone is traveling down there and takes pictures of menus, I can transcribe, get them up and note when they are updated. I always look for menus before I go too! Right now I just have the resort menus. I am hoping to get CityWalk as well. 

If anyone has food pictures to share I can create a gallery under the menu with labeled pictures.


----------



## macraven

Thank you for that generous offer
So nice of you!


----------



## englishrose47

Great menu update !! Love it !!


----------



## damo

This is awesome!  It is tough to keep all of the menus updated that aren't online.  We really depend on people taking new photos.  I will definitely use your site for our Cabana Bay link.


----------



## Smuggs

pcstang posted the pictures for Schwab's and I have them online here http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/schwabs-pharmacy/ Updated April 2016

Didn't see them on the page one listing though


----------



## idgy

In a picture of Sal's I saw a display of wine. Can you buy a bottle and take it to your room or is it only for dining in?


----------



## damo

idgy said:


> In a picture of Sal's I saw a display of wine. Can you buy a bottle and take it to your room or is it only for dining in?



Yes, you can buy wine there to take to your room.


----------



## idgy

damo said:


> Yes, you can buy wine there to take to your room.


Any idea on the prices?


----------



## damo

idgy said:


> Any idea on the prices?



Touring Plans has wine prices at the bottom of their menu.

https://touringplans.com/universal-...ket-deli/menus/sals-market-deli-all-day-menu#


----------



## spima3

Can an adult order off the kid's menus at the CS restaurants?  My daughter is terrible for ordering food and not eating it, we usually take it home with us but obviously won't be doing that at the parks.


----------



## Kivara

We've never been told we  can't. Although most places, we split adult meals


----------



## schumigirl

spima3 said:


> Can an adult order off the kid's menus at the CS restaurants?  My daughter is terrible for ordering food and not eating it, we usually take it home with us but obviously won't be doing that at the parks.



Of course you can!

My adult son has ordered off the kids menus more than once.........have done it myself once too........it's not an issue.


----------



## Smuggs

Added 2 new menus today

Emack & Bolios Ice Cream http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/emack-bolios-marketplace/

and 

Starbucks at HRH http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/starbucks-at-hrh-marketplace/


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Sushi lovers... How is Cowfish?


----------



## macraven

All sharks love sushi

Read on the dis some loved the sushi at cowfish

But best sushi is at rpr in the lobby sushi set up that opens at 4 ish during the day


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Yes we do! We may have to give RPR a try then. Thanks Mac!


----------



## macraven

People I was with did both places for sushi

The set up at rpr lobby was their favorite hand/fins down 

Took one son to rpr for sushi and he remarked it was the best he ever had

He checked the paper for what he wanted in his sushi
Some of this and some of that he put down 
It was my treat to him and was surprised when I paid the tab.....
More there than cowfish but he said there was no comparison on quality and taste for him


----------



## schumigirl

Cowfish sushi was good.........could be better though.

But, like macraven said Orchids Sushi Bar at RPR beats it hands down.

There are pictures of the sushi in my last trip report from last year..........it is really good! We always eat sushi from there a couple of times a trip. Cocktails are lush there too............


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> Added 2 new menus today
> 
> Emack & Bolios Ice Cream http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/emack-bolios-marketplace/
> 
> and
> 
> Starbucks at HRH http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/starbucks-at-hrh-marketplace/



Added them.  Thanks!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ooohhhh.... Foodie pics


----------



## Smuggs

Updated menus for:

HRH Beach Club http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/beachclub/

PBR Thirsty Fish http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/thirsty-fish/

Cabana Bay Room Service Pizza http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/delizioso-pizza/

CityWalk Hot Dog Hall of Fame http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/hotdog-hall-of-fame/


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> Updated menus for:
> 
> HRH Beach Club http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/beachclub/
> 
> PBR Thirsty Fish http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/thirsty-fish/
> 
> Cabana Bay Room Service Pizza http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/delizioso-pizza/
> 
> CityWalk Hot Dog Hall of Fame http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/hotdog-hall-of-fame/



Got 'em.  Thanks!


----------



## Smuggs

FYI they changed the prices on The Kitchen Breakfast Buffet. It is now Adults $21.00 |Children 10–14: $16.00 |Children 3 – 9 $12.00


----------



## Smuggs

The poolside bar, Splendido, updated their menu and I have updated ours. http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/splendido-pool-bar-and-grill-menu/

*They removed:*
Fried ravioli with Marinara Sauce $10
The Sampler – Chicken Tenders, Chips and Salsa, And Fried Ravioli $16
Chicken tenders choice of plain, Buffalo, or BBQ $12
Crispy tortilla salad - charred corn, mixed cheese, Black Beans, roam tomatoes, and cilantro-lime Vinaigrette. Topped with tortilla Strips $12
Mushroom Burger - herb marinated Portobello, Brie cheese, mixed greens, local tomatoes, and pesto Spread $13
Carne Asada Tacos - charred Steak, cabbage Slaw, Salsa Verde, Pico de Gallo, Sour cream, and guacamole $17

*They added:*
Ultimate Potatoes - Tater Tots, Chopped Bacon, Green Onions, Sour Cream, Avacado Mash, Jalapeno's, Diced Tomatoes, and Cheddar Cheese Sauce $11
Vegetable Spring Rolls -  Served with Kimchi, Thai Sweet Chili Sauce $12
Splendidio's Spring Salad Mixed Greens, Oranges, Cherry Tomatoes, Bleu Cheese Crumble, Toasted Sliced Almonds, Red Onions  & Citrus Vinaigrette $12
Spicy Black Bean Quinoa Burger -  Mixed Greens, Tomato, Avocado, Garlic Aioli and Brioche Bun $16

Some pricing updates (drinks remained the same) and some ingredient updates (removed pepperjack and replaced with cheddar cheese sauce)


----------



## TwingleMum

Probably the best meal I have ever had at any theme park was at Mythos. The blueberry pork OMG it was amazing. So sad its off the menu.


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

We have the bed and breakfast package at RPR. One of the days we will be there is Sunday. There is a character meal that morning correct? Do I need to make reservations or will we automatically be included? Pay more? Avoid? Any advice appreciated. TIA!


----------



## macraven

TellTheHubbyLater said:


> We have the bed and breakfast package at RPR. One of the days we will be there is Sunday. There is a character meal that morning correct? Do I need to make reservations or will we automatically be included? Pay more? Avoid? Any advice appreciated. TIA!


_the package you have will cover the character breakfast.

basically, you order off a menu or order the breakfast buffet 
the characters are an added bonus while you are there.
they wander around the room, stop and do pictures with families that want to and that's about it.

i stay at rpr and hit the Island in the mornings a lot.
never made a reservation for it.

don't know your stay period but if you are concerned the restaurant would fill up, you could do a ressie.
i never have but might if i went during a holiday period where the hotel was at 100% occupancy._


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Seeing a notification pop up about this thread, made me reflect on the food we ended up eating during our February trip. Everyone agreed Mythos was the best spot.  It was great food, nice atmosphere, good service, and I thought it was priced very low (though maybe that was after a few days of Disney character meals that made it seem extra low lol).  My kids adored Captain America's Diner, though I was less impressed with the value you got there.  And we really enjoyed the 3 Broomsticks.  The fish and chips meal was huge! 

Just wanted to put my two cents in for anyone trying to decided where to eat


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

macraven said:


> _the package you have will cover the character breakfast.
> 
> basically, you order off a menu or order the breakfast buffet
> the characters are an added bonus while you are there.
> they wander around the room, stop and do pictures with families that want to and that's about it.
> 
> i stay at rpr and hit the Island in the mornings a lot.
> never made a reservation for it.
> 
> don't know your stay period but if you are concerned the restaurant would fill up, you could do a ressie.
> i never have but might if i went during a holiday period where the hotel was at 100% occupancy._



Thanks!
I went ahead and made ressies for 4 of our breakfasts. From what I read on the description of the package I could choose any of the 3 buffets. (If anyone knows different please let the know.) I am glad I did because as I went to do the first morning, Sept 1, at Islands, there was no availability! 
I immediately doubled checked that I wasn't going for a CRT ressie by mistake lol


----------



## damo

TellTheHubbyLater said:


> Thanks!
> I went ahead and made ressies for 4 of our breakfasts. From what I read on the description of the package I could choose any of the 3 buffets. (If anyone knows different please let the know.) I am glad I did because as I went to do the first morning, Sept 1, at Islands, there was no availability!
> I immediately doubled checked that I wasn't going for a CRT ressie by mistake lol



I think you can only make Sunday reservations at the Islands for breakfast and probably not as far as September.  Sunday, Aug. 14 is the furthest away you can reserve for right now.


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

damo said:


> I think you can only make Sunday reservations at the Islands for breakfast and probably not as far as September.  Sunday, Aug. 14 is the furthest away you can reserve for right now.


Sept 1 is a Thursday.  I was able to make 2nd,3rd, and 4th, at Kitchen, Trattoria, Kitchen, and Islands, repsectively. Maybe it is a glitch. Either way, we are (We meaning I the most), to be spending a relaxing, "slightly" scheduled time there!


----------



## damo

TellTheHubbyLater said:


> Sept 1 is a Thursday.  I was able to make 2nd,3rd, and 4th, at Kitchen, Trattoria, Kitchen, and Islands, repsectively. Maybe it is a glitch. Either way, we are (We meaning I the most), to be spending a relaxing, "slightly" scheduled time there!



That was my point.  You couldn't make a reservation for Sept. 1 at Islands because you can only make reservations for Islands on a Sunday.  I guess that is why you could make it on the 4th.

I tried online and wasn't able to get anything past August 14th at Islands.

There was availability for every Sunday previous to that as well.  Lots of availability at Universal even 5 days in advance!


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

damo said:


> That was my point.  You couldn't make a reservation for Sept. 1 at Islands because you can only make reservations for Islands on a Sunday.  I guess that is why you could make it on the 4th.
> 
> I tried online and wasn't able to get anything past August 14th at Islands.
> 
> There was availability for every Sunday previous to that as well.  Lots of availability at Universal even 5 days in advance!


Got ya now


----------



## SharkyGoddess

(searched and didn't find)
Has anyone posted the menu with prices for the Toothsome Chocolate Factory?


----------



## macraven

_don't think it is opened yet.
i googled the menu but nothing of value showed up except what i found below._

The new menu will have steak, seafood and pasta entrees, gourmet burgers, sandwiches, salads and all-day brunch, says the post, which emphasized the restaurant's sweets and desserts.

A listing of Toothsome Chocolate Factory's milkshakes includes Chocolate x5, Bacon Brittle, Espresso Buzzzz, Red Velvet and Key Lime Pie.

There will be a retail shop and the ability for visitors to watch treats being made.

_inside the magic website has pictures of the desserts on the first page 
found that when i googled Toothsome chocolate Factory._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

That's all I've found too. I fought it was open since a couple of dissers have posted pics eating there.


----------



## macraven

_well, if peeps are posting about eating there, guess that means it is opened??
i'm always the last to know when it comes to where to get chocolate........._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

It's not really getting the rave review I expected. I'd still like to give it a try though.


----------



## damo

SharkyGoddess said:


> It's not really getting the rave review I expected. I'd still like to give it a try though.




Toothesome isn't open yet.  Probably won't open until the fall at the earliest.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

damo said:


> Toothesome isn't open yet.  Probably won't open until the fall at the earliest.


Well now I'm really confuzzled. I thought I had read a couple of posts about toothsome, with pics even


----------



## damo

SharkyGoddess said:


> Well now I'm really confuzzled. I thought I had read a couple of posts about toothsome, with pics even



http://forums.orlandounited.com/thr...ate-emporium-coming-to-citywalk.10038/page-16

There are the latest photos from the past couple of weeks.  There are still cranes out the front.  Maybe you saw concept photos?


----------



## Smuggs

The UOR website has updated its Menus for Cabana Bay but they no longer include prices!The ones I have were updated on 4.26.16 & do have the prices. There were a few others @ CBBR they updated or took down as well. 

So, now more than ever I will need menu pictures so we can at least have an idea of prices. I have been keeping them updated on http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/


----------



## Lynne G

Damo, the USO website is showing the freestyle cups at $12.99 plus tax.  May want to tweak the first page to update it.  Thanks for this thread.  You do a great job.

and maybe what Sharky is thinking of is the Sugar Factory that both Robo and I think either bluer or pcstang went to.  Expensive, but fun drinks with candy.


----------



## macraven

Smuggs said:


> The UOR website has updated its Menus for Cabana Bay but they no longer include prices!The ones I have were updated on 4.26.16 & do have the prices. There were a few others @ CBBR they updated or took down as well.
> 
> So, now more than ever I will need menu pictures so we can at least have an idea of prices. I have been keeping them updated on http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/


I do appreciate the work you do on your menus
I use it all the time
Thank you


----------



## SharkyGoddess

damo said:


> http://forums.orlandounited.com/thr...ate-emporium-coming-to-citywalk.10038/page-16
> 
> There are the latest photos from the past couple of weeks.  There are still cranes out the front.  Maybe you saw concept photos?


I was confusing Sugar Factory for Toothsome... woops!


----------



## Smuggs

Updated the menus for

Atomic Tonic Beverage Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/atomic-tonic-menu/
Hideaway lounge beverage menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/the-hideaway-bar-grill-beverage-menu/

Some new cocktails, and increased prices. (well, cup price is the same, size went from 20oz to 16oz)


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> Updated the menus for
> 
> Atomic Tonic Beverage Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/atomic-tonic-menu/
> Hideaway lounge beverage menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/the-hideaway-bar-grill-beverage-menu/
> 
> Some new cocktails, and increased prices. (well, cup price is the same, size went from 20oz to 16oz)




Thanks!  I added them.


----------



## idgy

I've been looking for the menu to Bread Box. I haven't found it yet. Am I overlooking it?


----------



## damo

idgy said:


> I've been looking for the menu to Bread Box. I haven't found it yet. Am I overlooking it?



I haven't got one but touringplans.com does ... https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/bread-box/menus/all-day-menu


----------



## englishrose47

_Last Fall we went there and it was awesome !! Such a huge choice of sandwiches !! _


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang and I were in CW tonight and he said this was wanted. So off we went.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bluer101

I got the new Bula menu too.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I got the new Bula menu too.




_prove it homie.......

let's see it as i love Bula Bar!_


----------



## pcstang

While bluer was off getting menu pics I got the important pic...


----------



## macraven




----------



## damo

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _prove it homie.......
> 
> let's see it as i love Bula Bar!_



I never disappoint. 


Damo,  if there is anymore menus that need updating let me know. We still gave 5 days left this trip.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> I never disappoint.
> 
> 
> Damo,  if there is anymore menus that need updating let me know. We still gave 5 days left this trip.



A lot of my counter-serve photos are 3 years old.  If you could just go snap happy on them, it would be much appreciated.  Even Three Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron are getting out-dated.


----------



## Bluer101

damo said:


> A lot of my counter-serve photos are 3 years old.  If you could just go snap happy on them, it would be much appreciated.  Even Three Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron are getting out-dated.



On the mission now.


----------



## Bluer101

I got pretty much all of IOA done for counter service. Do you need all the carts too?

I will get thunder falls and burger diggs later, could not even get close to take a photo. Way to busy today. Let me know.


----------



## macraven

It is h-o-t in Florida now

Hope you get a pay raise for all the pics you are doing


Wait, it's not a paid job but the love of helping others


----------



## pcstang

Breadbox table...


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> I got pretty much all of IOA done for counter service. Do you need all the carts too?
> 
> I will get thunder falls and burger diggs later, could not even get close to take a photo. Way to busy today. Let me know.



Get whatever you can.  Probably don't need carts.  Prices are pretty similar.


----------



## Bluer101

All done except 2 places. One in IOA and on US. They close earlier. Will post soon for you.


----------



## macraven

_you again Bluer...._


----------



## Bluer101

Mission complete. 

Will post tomorrow after we get home.


----------



## Bluer101

Coke Freestyle Cups






IOA

Croissant Moon Bakery






Confisco Grille






Cinnabon






Circus McGurkus Cafe Stoo-pendous
















Mythos Restaurant











Doc Sugrue's






Fire Eater's Grill











Three Broomsticks
















Pizza Predattoria






The Burger Digs











Thunder Falls Terrace











Comic Strip Cafe
















Blondie's











Cafe 4











Captain America Diner
















USF

Leaky Cauldron



Krusty Burger

Cletus’ Chicken Shack

The Frying Dutchman

Luigi’s Pizza

Lisa’s Teahouse of Horror

Lard Lad Donuts

Bumblebee Man’s Taco Truck

Moe’s Tavern

Flaming Moe’s

Mel's Drive-In

Beverly Hills Boulangerie

Monsters Cafe

Louie's

Finnegan's

Richter's Burger

Lombard's Seafood Grille


----------



## Bluer101

Need this for other park, too many pictures for one post.


----------



## pcstang

Nice! I have never been in 3b's or LC.


----------



## damo

Thanks guys!  I'll get to work on putting them in the original post!


----------



## Bluer101

damo said:


> Thanks guys!  I'll get to work on putting them in the original post!



I will post US soon. Back to work and been very busy.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> I will post US soon. Back to work and been very busy.



No hurry!  Please take your time!


----------



## babesboo99

Was watching the Today show this morning and they mentioned a giant Cannoli  and I was wondering where can I get that ? I was not able to hear where they said it was when they were talking about food from Universal Citywalk. Will be there this Fall and would like to try.


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> Was watching the Today show this morning and they mentioned a giant Cannoli  and I was wondering where can I get that ? I was not able to hear where they said it was when they were talking about food from Universal Citywalk. Will be there this Fall and would like to try.



I'm sure my niece talked about sharing a giant cannoli in Citywalk and they had eaten at Vivo.........


----------



## atricks

Dinner menu at the just opened (today) Amatista restaurant at Sapphire Falls (you can take the boat there):


----------



## babesboo99

schumigirl said:


> I'm sure my niece talked about sharing a giant cannoli in Citywalk and they had eaten at Vivo.........



Thank you. i will remember that


----------



## smidgy

does anyone without bionic eyes (lol) have a menu for the restaurant at sapphire falls.  (amatista)  there is also a tavern with food offerings. we have  $150 food credit (resort only)   we like to kind of preplan what we will order (as we also want to eat at Jimmy buffets, etc.)


----------



## Smuggs

Added Drhum Club food and drink menus. Have New Dutch and Amatista lunch and dinner to go in as well.

Cocktails - http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/drhum-club-kantine-drink-menu/

Food - http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/drhum-club-kantine-food-menu/


----------



## Smuggs

smidgy said:


> does anyone without bionic eyes (lol) have a menu for the restaurant at sapphire falls.  (amatista)  there is als a tavern with food offerrings. we have  $150 food creidt (resort only)   we like to kind replan what we will order (as we alson want to eat at Jimmy buffets, etc.



Added them here
http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/amatista-cookhouse-lunch-menu/
http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/amatista-cookhouse-dinner-menu/

Still need breakfast menu though


----------



## smidgy

thanks! hoping to see the menus for the tavern also.   I assume there is no type of "food court" such as at Cabanna Bay?


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> Added them here
> http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/amatista-cookhouse-lunch-menu/
> http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/amatista-cookhouse-dinner-menu/
> 
> Still need breakfast menu though



And it's still okay if I link to these in the original post?


----------



## Smuggs

damo said:


> And it's still okay if I link to these in the original post?



is fine by me. I try to keep it as updated as I can.

I have strongwater tavern to add yet and New Dutch

Looking for room service menu, breakfast at Amatista if anyone is there!


----------



## Smuggs

New Dutch Trading Company - http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/new-dutch-trading-company-menu/

Need Breakfast!


----------



## Smuggs

smidgy said:


> thanks! hoping to see the menus for the tavern also.   I assume there is no type of "food court" such as at Cabanna Bay?



Your wish is fulfilled
http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/strongwater-tavern-tapas-menu/

It will take me a lot longer to get the Strongwater Drink Menu up. Hope to have it by the weekend though.


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> New Dutch Trading Company - http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/new-dutch-trading-company-menu/
> 
> Need Breakfast!



http://forums.orlandounited.com/threads/sapphire-falls-resort-coming-in-2016.9169/page-50


----------



## Smuggs

Thanks Damo. added it

http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/amatista-cookhouse-breakfast-menu/


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> Thanks Damo. added it
> 
> http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/amatista-cookhouse-breakfast-menu/



Is that it for Sapphire Falls now?


----------



## Smuggs

I still have the drink menu from Strongwater to transcribe. But holy mother, it is long LOL


----------



## Smuggs

Oh, and still need breakfast from New Dutch


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> Oh, and still need breakfast from New Dutch



I've looked for it but can't find it.


----------



## Smuggs

A friend sent the Room Service Menus for Sapphire

Breakfast http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/sapphire-falls-room-service-breakfast-menu/
All Day http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/sapphire-falls-room-service-all-day-menu/
Late Night http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/sapphire-falls-resort-room-service-late-night-menu/
Kids http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/sapphire-falls-room-service-kids-menu/


----------



## jenhelgren

Is there a menu for Starbucks inside IoA? I didn't see it listed on the front page. I am interested to see if they have bakery/breakfast/lunch options and also would love to know how the quality of the offerings is--fresh or premade and 3 days old?? lol


----------



## damo

jenhelgren said:


> Is there a menu for Starbucks inside IoA? I didn't see it listed on the front page. I am interested to see if they have bakery/breakfast/lunch options and also would love to know how the quality of the offerings is--fresh or premade and 3 days old?? lol



Pretty sure it has the same items as most Starbucks.


----------



## smidgy

Thansk smuggs!!!    does anyone know what ZTF fries are?    I hope this isn't controversial, but for rooom service, can adults order from the kid's menu?   we don't eat as much in one sitting anymore and the eggs (I assume there are 2, since the word is plural) come with hash browns, bacon and toast.   the adult eggs entrees don't come with toast.   how do you dip the yolk?!?     we never eat 3 eggs anyway.  also, grilled cheese is one of our favorites.

too bad there is no table in the rooms. only a desk with one chair.   this might factor in when deciding whether to order room service


----------



## schumigirl

ZTF is Zero Trans Fat.........


----------



## damo

smidgy said:


> Thansk smuggs!!!    does anyone know what ZTF fries are?    I hope this isn't controversial, but for rooom service, can adults order from the kid's menu?   we don't eat as much in one sitting anymore and the eggs (I assume there are 2, since the word is plural) come with hash browns, bacon and toast.   the adult eggs entrees don't come with toast.   how do you dip the yolk?!?     we never eat 3 eggs anyway.  also, grilled cheese is one of our favorites.
> 
> too bad there is no table in the rooms. only a desk with one chair.   this might factor in when deciding whether to order room service



You can order whatever you want from room service.  We've definitely done the kids' breakfast before.


----------



## GaryDis

Would it be possible to augment post #1 with 

Links to explanations of the refillable cup programs,
Breakfast options at Cabana Bay
Grab 'n go options at the hotels.  (Are there any?)
I remember a blog post, I think, about the various refillable cup programs. It's not as simple as it should be. But I don't remember exactly where I read it.


----------



## damo

GaryDis said:


> Would it be possible to augment post #1 with
> 
> Links to explanations of the refillable cup programs,
> Breakfast options at Cabana Bay
> Grab 'n go options at the hotels.  (Are there any?)
> I remember a blog post, I think, about the various refillable cup programs. It's not as simple as it should be. But I don't remember exactly where I read it.



1. Refillable cup is basically only the freestyle now. You can see that at the top of the first post. They are not selling the red discount drink cups any longer.  You can still purchase the themed cups and use them for refill discounts.

2.  Bayliner Diner breakfast is listed in the first post.

3.  There is a grab and go at each hotel.  Orchid Court Lounge at RPR (first post has description).  Emack and Bolios at Hard Rock (first post has description) and Gelataria at Portofino (first post has description).


----------



## GaryDis

damo said:


> 1. Refillable cup is basically only the freestyle now. You can see that at the top of the first post. They are not selling the red discount drink cups any longer.  You can still purchase the themed cups and use them for refill discounts.


The first post lists three different refillable cups with no explanation. I found the article I mentioned. Are you saying it's no longer accurate?  



> 2.  Bayliner Diner breakfast is listed in the first post.


I was referring to this section:

*Breakfast Options*​
At the hotels: Continental Offerings---RPR at Orchid Court, HRH at Emack and Bolios, PBH at Sal's
Full Breakfast including a buffet---RPR at The Island Dining Room, HRH at The Kitchen, PBH at Trattoria Buffet price is $19 for adults.​


> 3.  There is a grab and go at each hotel.  Orchid Court Lounge at RPR (first post has description).  Emack and Bolios at Hard Rock (first post has description) and Gelataria at Portofino (first post has description).


What about Cabana Bay or Sapphire Falls?


----------



## damo

GaryDis said:


> The first post lists three different refillable cups with no explanation. I found the article I mentioned. Are you saying it's no longer accurate?
> 
> 
> I was referring to this section:
> 
> *Breakfast Options*​
> At the hotels: Continental Offerings---RPR at Orchid Court, HRH at Emack and Bolios, PBH at Sal's
> Full Breakfast including a buffet---RPR at The Island Dining Room, HRH at The Kitchen, PBH at Trattoria Buffet price is $19 for adults.​
> 
> What about Cabana Bay or Sapphire Falls?



1.  There is coke freestyle at parks at coke freestyle at Cabana Bay.  They are two different programs that don't overlap.  On the first post, both are listed and then there is a photo that Bluer provided of the coke freestyle in the parks.  Can you provide a link to the article you mentioned?  If it is about the red cups that you buy for a price and then refill for a discount, no they aren't available anymore but if you purchase a themed cup like from Terminator or something, you can get discounted refills for those.

Here is the info from the www.universalorlando.com website about Coke Freestyle:
_Drink All Day Long 

Purchase a Coca-Cola freestyle® Souvenir Cup and enjoy FREE unlimited^ fountain refills – 100+ drink choices including 90+ caffeine-free and 70+ no/low calorie options - at participating Coca-Cola freestyle® locations. Valid Day of Purchase only. 

Participating Coca-Cola freestyle® locations: 
Universal Studios Florida®: Mel’s Drive In, ICEE Cart in World Expo, Kid Zone Pizza Co., Lagoon Lemonade Cart, San Francisco Pastry Shop, Louie’s Italian Restaurant, Richter’s Burger Co., Universal Studios’ Classic Monsters Cafe, Cotton Candy 

Universal’s Islands of Adventure®: The Burger Digs, Oasis Coolers, Comic Strip Cafe, Circus McGurkus Cafe Stoo-pendous™, Moose Juice, Goose Juice, Captain America Diner®, Dining Reservation Cart, Pizza Predattoria®, Beer Cart across from Thunder Falls Terrace®, The Watering HoleSM

Separate theme park admission is required. Valid for date of purchase only and only at participating Coca-Cola freestyle® locations. Valid Coca-Cola freestyle® souvenir cup required to dispense Coca-Cola freestyle® which is available until park closing. ^Refills are limited to no more than one (1) pour from the Coca-Cola freestyle® machine per 10 minutes. Sharing is not permitted. Tickets are non-refundable. Applicable sales tax will be added to all ticket products. No additional discounts apply. Participating locations are subject to change without notice and venue operating hours may vary by location. Additional restrictions may apply and subject to change without notice. © 2016 The Coca-Cola Company. All rights reserved. Dr. Seuss properties TM & © 2016 Dr. Seuss Enterprises, L.P. All rights reserved. Universal elements and all related indicia TM & © 2016 Universal Studios. © 2016 Universal Orlando. All rights reserved. _

2.  There is a link to each of the grab and gos menu in the main sections for everything but Sapphire Falls.  We haven't got that menu yet.


----------



## GaryDis

damo said:


> Can you provide a link to the article you mentioned?


There is a link in my previous post.


----------



## pcstang

The red cup is gone. You can get the freestyle and pay to activate it each day. Or, use it like the old red cup and its $1.29 (I think, I never pay attention to the exact price) per refill anywhere excluding freestyle stations. Same with the other souvenir mugs.


----------



## damo

GaryDis said:


> There is a link in my previous post.



Sorry, when you get old that close up vision starts to go!  I didn't notice that it was a link.  Like pcstang said, the old red cup program is gone.  That is an old article on Orlando Informer.


----------



## damo

Toothsome menu links .... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208514761961317&set=pcb.10208512242418330&type=3&theater


----------



## GaryDis

damo said:


> Toothsome menu links .... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208514761961317&set=pcb.10208512242418330&type=3&theater


I'm not seeing any menu links there.  Could that be because I'm not signed up for Facebook?  Or am I missing something about using that link?


----------



## damo

GaryDis said:


> I'm not seeing any menu links there.  Could that be because I'm not signed up for Facebook?  Or am I missing something about using that link?



It links directly to several menu photos.  Thanks to Amy Tine on her public facebook page.


----------



## macraven

Gary you need to click on the right side of the picks 
Arrow will show up 

Click to see all the pages 

Complete menu is there
 Quite a few pages as the entire menu is listed in that link

You don't have to have face book to view it


----------



## GaryDis

macraven said:


> Gary you need to click on the right side of the picks
> Arrow will show up


Thanks. I'd tried clicking on the right of the text box that appears to the right of the picture. I hate GUI designs that think everything should be a game of Where's Waldo.


----------



## damo

GaryDis said:


> Thanks. I'd tried clicking on the right of the text box that appears to the right of the picture. I hate GUI designs that think everything should be a game of Where's Waldo.



Just clicking on the photo will progress you to the next photo as well in Facebook.


----------



## GaryDis

damo said:


> It links directly to several menu photos.  Thanks to Amy Tine on her public facebook page.


Thanks for taking the time to upload all those photos here.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> It links directly to several menu photos.  Thanks to Amy Tine on her public facebook page.



Thanks damo.........


----------



## CJK

Is Toothsome expected to be open for lunch and dinner? TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

CJK said:


> Is Toothsome expected to be open for lunch and dinner? TIA!



It will be open for both.......


----------



## Smuggs

Toothsome Looks Awesome!!!

I added the Royal Pacific Room Service Menus from a June trip

RPR Room Service Breakfast Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/royal-pacific-resort-room-service-breakfast-menu/

RPR Room Service All Day Dining Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/royal-pacific-resort-all-day-room-service-menu/

RPR Room Service Dinner Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/royal-pacific-resort-room-service-dinner-menu/

RPR Room Service Children's Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/royal-pacific-resort-room-service-childrens-menu/

RPR Room Service Overnight Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/royal-pacific-resort-room-service-overnight-menu/

RPR Room Service Pet Menu http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/royal-pacific-resort-room-service-pet-menu/


----------



## Michaelasmom2

Will Toothless have a kids menu?


----------



## damo

Michaelasmom2 said:


> Will Toothless (hahahahaha) have a kids menu?



I haven't seen one yet.  I'll post something as soon as I see it.


----------



## Michaelasmom2

Thanks!


----------



## mnmmoney

Does the Bula Bar have tap beer?  I don't see it on the drink menu, just cans.


----------



## schumigirl

mnmmoney said:


> Does the Bula Bar have tap beer?  I don't see it on the drink menu, just cans.



I'm sure my husband had beer on tap there........I drink cocktails there so don't pay attention to beers, but I do seem to remember her asking him if "whatever beer" was ok........


----------



## macraven

_I don't drink beer but have sat at the counter at Bula bar before to eat 

Don't remember if they have on tap but most of them do have tap beer

If they have it in Simpsons area, surely they would at the hotel pool bar_


----------



## Smuggs

Yes they do! last update I have is from 7/19/16
*
BEERS*
Domestic Beers – Budweiser, Bud Light, Coors Light, Miller Lite, Michelob Ultra, Sam Adams 16oz Can $6.50
Imported/Craft Beers – Corona, Modelo, Heineken, Blue Moon, Fat Tire, Dales Pale Ale, Angry Orchard 16oz Can $7
Domestic Draft Beer – Bud Light, Yuengling 16oz $7 | 24 Oz $9
Imported Draft Beer – Corona Light, Blue Moon 16oz $8 | 24 Oz $10

http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/bula-ice-bar-drink-menu/


----------



## mnmmoney

Thanks - did not see draf on the screen shots of the menu, just cans


----------



## bumbershoot

Toothsome:

I don't have my phone linked to photobucket so I'll type out the kid menu.

6.99 for any.

Chicken fingers with fries and apple sauce

Mini burgers with American cheese, Hawaiian rolls, fries and apple sauce

Marinara garganelli

(Marinated) Chicken with (jasmine)rice and apple sauce

Waffles with syrup and bacon



And yes there's a drink menu.


----------



## damo

bumbershoot said:


> Toothsome:
> 
> I don't have my phone linked to photobucket so I'll type out the kid menu.
> 
> 6.99 for any.
> 
> Chicken fingers with fries and apple sauce
> 
> Mini burgers with American cheese, Hawaiian rolls, fries and apple sauce
> 
> Marinara garganelli
> 
> (Marinated) Chicken with (jasmine)rice and apple sauce
> 
> Waffles with syrup and bacon
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there's a drink menu.



You can upload directly from your phone now.  Just click on upload a file.


----------



## RAPstar

Does anyone have the Galaxy Bowl menu? Never mind, I found it: http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/galaxy-bowl-lunch-and-dinner-menu/


----------



## kineticGEEK

I have been looking for a list of "must eats" at the parks.  And cannot find one ... if there is one can someone please point it out to me?

If not ...
I think Butter Beer is definitely on the list. But, what other food / drinks do you have to have while you are there?


----------



## damo

kineticGEEK said:


> I have been looking for a list of "must eats" at the parks.  And cannot find one ... if there is one can someone please point it out to me?
> 
> If not ...
> I think Butter Beer is definitely on the list. But, what other food / drinks do you have to have while you are there?



There isn't really a must eat for meals but here is a suggested snack thread ... http://www.disboards.com/threads/your-favorite-snacks-at-universal-ioa.3477495/


----------



## kineticGEEK

Thank you for that link.  I knew there had to be a thread like that.  I'm just really surprised how little there is listed there.  

I know from the last time I was at Universal, which was about 5 years ago, there are a few items I can't wait to get again.  

Disney people have such a long list of "must eats".  At least my family does.  

I thought Universal would have more than I have found listed.


----------



## Candycane83

I just checked the menu for Tchoup chop, I see fried rice listed... Anyone has any experience in getting plain steamed rice here? Thank you


----------



## patster734

kineticGEEK said:


> Thank you for that link.  I knew there had to be a thread like that.  I'm just really surprised how little there is listed there.
> 
> I know from the last time I was at Universal, which was about 5 years ago, there are a few items I can't wait to get again.
> 
> Disney people have such a long list of "must eats".  At least my family does.
> 
> I thought Universal would have more than I have found listed.



Butterbeer.
Jamaica Mistaica Wings or Volcano Nachos from Margaritaville.
Jake's Wings from Jake's American Bar.
Potion of the Gods alcoholic drink from Mythos.
A Duff Beer from Springfield.


----------



## GaryDis

kineticGEEK said:


> Thank you for that link.  I knew there had to be a thread like that.  I'm just really surprised how little there is listed there.
> 
> I know from the last time I was at Universal, which was about 5 years ago, there are a few items I can't wait to get again.
> 
> Disney people have such a long list of "must eats".  At least my family does.
> 
> I thought Universal would have more than I have found listed.


I can't speak for others, but I just don't think in terms of "must eats" or "must dos" for the most part. We had a lot of good stuff on our days at Universal, but I can't think of a single one that I'd consider necessary for my next trip. We had four varieties of butterbeer, enjoyed them all, would get again if the chance arose, but wouldn't go out of my way for any of them. 

Same is true at Disney, only more so. The lionfish at Skippers is a high priority to try, but I can't think of anything I'd go out of the way for. Not even Dole whip; I can get that at home.


----------



## FlightlyFae

Was told by a CM that Happy Hour was stopped at the Backwater Bar in IOA. Has anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## macraven

FlightlyFae said:


> Was told by a CM that Happy Hour was stopped at the Backwater Bar in IOA. Has anyone heard anything about it?


_that is sad news if it is permanent....

last time i was there was mid oct last year.

happy hour thread in the forum has not been active for some time.

i need to find it and give it a boost so others can update it._


----------



## FlightlyFae

Thanks I'd like to to know too. The CM said it was a recent change and I didn't see any Happy Hour notices but I'm hoping it's just miscommunication or a temporary change.


----------



## macraven

FlightlyFae said:


> Thanks I'd like to to know too. The CM said it was a recent change and I didn't see any Happy Hour notices but I'm hoping it's just miscommunication or a temporary change.


_i boosted that older thread about happy hour 
it is visable on the first page in the forum.

will try to contact friends that are at UO now to see if they know anything about the changes._


----------



## Smuggs

Just returned from a week at Universal. Had breakfast at the Kitchen on Sunday and they no longer have the unlimited Bloody Mary's and Mimosa's.

Bummer

Ate at Toothsome and food was good. Meatloaf was the biggest hit, Carbonara was very good, Pub burger was way overcooked


----------



## pcstang

I don't think the whole pizza prices for Louie's is accurate anymore. Seems like it was over $30 last time I poked my head in there.


----------



## dreynolds1982

Doing a one night solo stay at UO next week while in town to visit some friends. Was looking at Cowfish. Will be by myself, so are you able to just walk in and sit at one of the bars rather than having to wait to be seated? Also, any particularly must-eats or drinks there?

And if anyone thinks I should no-go on Cowfish and try somewhere else, suggestions are welcome. I haven't been to city walk in years so many of these places are new to me.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Have seen many solo diners there at Cowfish

Sit anywhere you wish


I do my Orlando vacations as a solo and it is about  half of sit down to counter service


----------



## damo

pcstang said:


> I don't think the whole pizza prices for Louie's is accurate anymore. Seems like it was over $30 last time I poked my head in there.



Could you snap a photo next time you are in there?


----------



## dreynolds1982

Thanks @macraven. Looking forward to trying some of the burgushi items and other things they have!


----------



## pcstang

damo said:


> Could you snap a photo next time you are in there?


Absolutely


----------



## macraven

It is totally allowed


----------



## wellesleyprincess

Sorry, but I didn't see a direct answer in a quick search and scan of the thread.

Does anyone have allergy binder pics or tips for Three Broomsticks, Leaky Cauldron, and Simpsons? If not tips, recommendations? Allergies are dairy and treenut.


----------



## macraven

wellesleyprincess said:


> Sorry, but I didn't see a direct answer in a quick search and scan of the thread.
> 
> Does anyone have allergy binder pics or tips for Three Broomsticks, Leaky Cauldron, and Simpsons? If not tips, recommendations? Allergies are dairy and treenut.



Go to the quick access link sticky

I have a link in the dietary section you could use
You can contact the dietary department and they will guide you to avoid foods you are allergic to 

Include your phone number in the email section as they do at times answer by phone


----------



## damo

wellesleyprincess said:


> Sorry, but I didn't see a direct answer in a quick search and scan of the thread.
> 
> Does anyone have allergy binder pics or tips for Three Broomsticks, Leaky Cauldron, and Simpsons? If not tips, recommendations? Allergies are dairy and treenut.




I've never heard of anyone with allergy binder pics for Universal.  Best to call and ask.


----------



## wellesleyprincess

damo said:


> I've never heard of anyone with allergy binder pics for Universal.  Best to call and ask.


One of the Gluten Free in Orlando type sites had one but it was only gluten. I know about the special diets process but it would be nice to know if it would be an option before I got there.


----------



## Kivara

Like mac said, email them. They get back to you rather quickly! They cannot give out the ingredients in Butterbeer, but will tell you any allergens, everything else I asked about, they gave me a list of ingredients, so I could double check myself.

We also have never had an issue just showing up at a place and asking. If the server didn't know for sure, they would bring out the manager or chef. Never had an issue at Universal...good luck!


----------



## Alison_in_Wonderland

DW is doing a low carb diet. I am sure she will cheat here and there, but I am trying to find as many low carb options as possible.  3Bs looks great, but do you know if she can sub broccoli for the corn on the chicken platter??


----------



## Gillbob316

Coming back to Orlando for Christmas time in a little less than 2 weeks (I enjoyed HHN & Not-So-Scary so much this past fall, I thought... what the heck: I'll do Christmas too! Score one for spontaneity.)

*The million dollar question for me is: Is the Green Eggs and Ham restaurant currently open? And/or is it usually open for the holiday season?*

I’ve read mixed reports for the last few years that it opens and closes seasonally to suit crowds. I haven’t caught it open in well over 5 (maybe even 10) years, just heard stories and whispers in dark alleys that it occasionally comes back. I haven’t been to the parks around the Holidays for over 5 years… but I’m hoping that the December crowds might warrant a re-opening? Maybe? (Not to mention Grinchmas putting the spotlight on Seuss Landing)…

I usually travel at off-peak times like February or September… which I’m told, is the time it’s LEAST likely to be open. I haven’t had a Green Eggs and Hamwich for years. I miss them terribly. I'm hoping December may be more likely. GIVE ME HOPE! lol..


----------



## pcstang




----------



## macraven

I love the meatball sub at Louie's !!
And the pizza


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I love the meatball sub at Louie's !!
> And the pizza


It's a little pricey these days. Bluer has all or most of the QS menus he will send to Damo.


----------



## Gillbob316

Is this the place near the back middle, with the Gelato?

Don't ask me why, but I've always loved the Pizza at Cafe 4. It's pretty obviously quick-service themepark pizza, but somehow when traveling to Universal alone or w/ friends and family (who share my opinion), bad pizza at Cafe 4 has become a staple (because despite being bad, we somehow find it really good?)

There are probably other quick service locations in the park that serve the same Pizza, but it only counts at Cafe 4. I have no idea if Louie's differs tbh.


----------



## macraven

Yes 
Gelato is sold there

Louie's is on the corner


----------



## darnheather

Starting to make solid plans for our February double birthday trip. Planning to do Three Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron. What would you do for day 3? I'm thinking of just doing snacks in the park and having a big meal outside at dinner, but if there is one more restaurant we need to try I'd love to hear it.


----------



## schumigirl

darnheather said:


> Starting to make solid plans for our February double birthday trip. Planning to do Three Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron. What would you do for day 3? I'm thinking of just doing snacks in the park and having a big meal outside at dinner, but if there is one more restaurant we need to try I'd love to hear it.



Mythos and Confisco Grille and always good choices in the parks, both are in IOA and are table service but very inexpensive. 

Thunder Falls Terrace is counter service but has consistently good food.....and very large portions........in IOA too.

Also consider Citywalk. It doesn't take long to walk there for lunch.......NBC, HRC, Cowfish and Margaritaville are worth considering.


----------



## twocat

Another Citywalk place is Vivo Italian Kitchen.  Prices are reasonable and the Italian food was fabulous.  I had a pasta with shrimp, pancetta, black pepper and pecorino cheese with bucatini.  It was absolutely delicious. 

Menu here: https://www.universalorlando.com/menus/citywalk/vivo-italian-kitchen-dining-menu.pdf


----------



## TwoRoos

When using the Universal dining plan at table service restaurants, can you choose any entree on the menu or do they limit you to just a few options? I know that not all table service restaurants are included in the plan, but for the ones that are I'm curious about the entree choices. I've looked at the table service menus online and none of them mark eligible entrees.


----------



## 100AcreWood

How far in advance can you make dining reservations for Universal?


----------



## macraven

I usually make mine the morning I plan to eat at Mythos or any other place 


I rarely plan far out but the morning of if I don't want to do a walk up

Do you have a specific time period or date in mine?


----------



## 100AcreWood

We're looking at June 9th.  I tried booking a reservation online but it doesn't give me the option to book that far in advance.  I guess I'm used to booking everything 6 months in advance (which I hate!).


----------



## macraven

Friday lunch or dinner ?

Lunch is easier to book I think when it is into the weekend time period 

I don't book in advance would would think once spring break period is over, you should be able to set up your reservation 

June 9 should be a nice time to do UO
No high crowds


----------



## 100AcreWood

That is good to hear!


----------



## damo

Different restaurants seem to have different booking schedules.  For June 9th, I wouldn't worry too much about it, like Macraven says.


----------



## Gillbob316

Are Fish Tacos at Bumblebee Man's truck seasonal, or just gone?

I remembered seeing them there on a visit in the past. I went to order some when I visited this past winter. They were no longer there, and I was left wondering if I was crazy.

I googled pics of the menu, and some of the pics list them, and some don't. Hence my question. Do they come and go, or did they just get removed from the menu? I'm sad. I wanted to try them.


----------



## flav

Starbucks question...
To me, Starbucks lattes are a vacation treat and I typically keep my rewards stars for those special occasions.

Could you please confirm that the following are the Starbucks locations at Universal Orlando, with full offering? And which ones you like best? 

Also, do you know if they accept Starbucks rewards as a form of payment?

Universal Studios: New York
Island of adventure: Entry point
Citywalk: ?
Royal Pacific
Hard Rock
Portofino


----------



## macraven

I pulled up the map and there is a star bucks in CW

I don't do Starbucks but know it is a fan favorite of many


----------



## damo

There is also Starbucks at Cabana Bay and Portofino, one at IOA, one in Citywalk, one at USF,


----------



## iona

The Starbucks at Portofino is decidedly more expensive than the ones in the park.


----------



## perditax

Does anyone know if the service/slowness issues have gotten worked out at Toothsome?

What is within walking distance of the pager while you wait?


----------



## Squirlz

perditax said:


> Does anyone know if the service/slowness issues have gotten worked out at Toothsome?
> 
> What is within walking distance of the pager while you wait?


We ate there 3 times a month ago and had no problem at all.


----------



## schumigirl

perditax said:


> Does anyone know if the service/slowness issues have gotten worked out at Toothsome?
> 
> What is within walking distance of the pager while you wait?



We had friends ate there several times over the very busy Christmas period and they had fabulous experiences......they loved it! Kids loved it a lot which is why they kept going back. 

HRC is right next door, the shop is worth a few minutes walk around.......never had a buzzer so have no idea of the radius it would cover.


----------



## catfan98

Quick question...is there a list or something that tells which restaurants you get a discount at with the preferred pass?


----------



## CheekyRose

We're heading to Universal soon for the first time in over 10 years!   Is Margaritaville still in CityWalk?  And does the whole restaurant still yell "salt, salt, salt", when they play the Jimmy Buffet tune?   

I ask because when we were there before, my now 14yo was 3, and loved the place SO much.  For months after our trip, she kept asking, "can we go back to the salt salt place?"    

Even though she no longer remembers it, I do, and I hope I was telling her the truth when I used to tell her "someday we will". 

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_it's still there in city walk and the singing also.....salt salt salt....._


----------



## CheekyRose

macraven said:


> _it's still there in city walk and the singing also.....salt salt salt....._



Yay!   Thank you!


----------



## reneenh

Vivo's Italian Kitchen in Citywalk was a great place for dinner. The food was very good and our server was amazing.


----------



## TTFNTigger

The title of this thread says it is updated regularly. I've clicked on many of the links in the first post to see menus and I noticed that the site says the photos were taken in 2011 or 2012. Are these menus still correct? Just trying to gage the cost of meals and where we may want to eat. I know  it is probably really hard to keep things current, and I certainly mean no offense. Just want make sure what I budget for us as close to accurate as possible. I appreciate all you knowledgeable people out there helping us plan!


----------



## damo

TTFNTigger said:


> The title of this thread says it is updated regularly. I've clicked on many of the links in the first post to see menus and I noticed that the site says the photos were taken in 2011 or 2012. Are these menus still correct? Just trying to gage the cost of meals and where we may want to eat. I know  it is probably really hard to keep things current, and I certainly mean no offense. Just want make sure what I budget for us as close to accurate as possible. I appreciate all you knowledgeable people out there helping us plan!



The menus for IOA were updated in 2016.  There are a few in Universal that were not updated since 2012.  Prices for meals are pretty consistent throughout the parks, so if you see something that is way out of line...it probably is!  Add a few bucks on and you'll be pretty much current.  Menus haven't changed but prices always go up at least $0.50/year.


----------



## Mr Mannn

i have a question about the leaky caldron. what the heck are, 'bangers and mash?'


----------



## WonderKid

Sausage and mashed potatoes.


----------



## macraven

And they are very mild
Nothing special taste wise


----------



## Csaks

100AcreWood said:


> How far in advance can you make dining reservations for Universal?


I always make them the day of. Stress free.


----------



## pcstang

Louie's went up again...


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang




----------



## klick182

We got the Dining pass for $20 per person, wife and I enjoyed Monster Cafe with ribs and chicken, $15 meals. Totally worth it, plus the 2 butterbeers, 2 drinks, and I think something else was included


----------



## JaxDad

perditax said:


> Does anyone know if the service/slowness issues have gotten worked out at Toothsome?
> 
> What is within walking distance of the pager while you wait?



We went this past Sunday (a very busy day in the parks), arrived at 1130 and waited about 15 minutes to be seated. I thought the service was reasonable, certainly not slow. Of course, we had a great table by the windows upstairs, and I was happy to sit there awhile.

They did not use pagers when we were there. They sent a text message to my phone when the table was ready.

I thought the food was very good and the desserts great. I had the Chicken Bourguignon, which was basically the same price as a burger ($14.99) and was a nice square meal with mashed potatoes and asparagus. My son had the Pub it Up Burger, and my daughter had the children's Chicken with Rice (a deal at $6.99), and they both liked their meals.


----------



## englishrose47

WonderKid said:


> Sausage and mashed potatoes.



English sausages are not spicy at all, in fact most English food is plain , not the spicy Italian of African at all . I just wish somewhere would have good old pork pies !!!


----------



## atkinstogram

englishrose47 said:


> English sausages are not spicy at all, *in fact most English food is plain* , not the spicy Italian of African at all . I just wish somewhere would have good old pork pies !!!



HOW DARE YO--

Actually, yea. You have a point. :/


----------



## Polyonmymind

Just booked a trip for the last week in June, crowded I know so what is the best method to reserve a table in advance for Toothsome, Mytho's, Leaky cauldron and etc. 

If I may ask.. which is better 3 Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron? 

TIA!!


----------



## damo

Polyonmymind said:


> Just booked a trip for the last week in June, crowded I know so what is the best method to reserve a table in advance for Toothsome, Mytho's, Leaky cauldron and etc.
> 
> If I may ask.. which is better 3 Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron?
> 
> TIA!!



Their menus are very different.  Take a look at both.  I like the Leaky Cauldron, personally.


----------



## jack presley

What's the normal price of beer in the restaurants in CityWalk, Pat O'Brien's, margariteville and NBC for example?


----------



## schumigirl

Margaritaville is around $7/8 mark..........others are similar.

http://margaritaville.s3.amazonaws.com/menu/MV-Orlando_drink-menu_FO062116.pdf

A quick Google will find the other menus........


----------



## atricks

Info about some of the food/restaurants that will be opening up at Volcano Bay:

http://blog.universalorlando.com/food/volcano-bay-food-reveal/







Kohola Reef Restaurant & Social Club  -- Full Service

Whakawaiwai Eats
Bambu
The Feasting Frog


----------



## schumigirl

atricks said:


> Info about some of the food/restaurants that will be opening up at Volcano Bay:
> 
> http://blog.universalorlando.com/food/volcano-bay-food-reveal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kohola Reef Restaurant & Social Club  -- Full Service
> 
> Whakawaiwai Eats
> Bambu
> The Feasting Frog



Looks lovely! Thanks for posting........


----------



## lifepaused

wow, Louie's full pizza is $31.99,  Thats really expensive.  I can get a whole pizza for $6.99 AUD (5.75 us) here in Australia.


----------



## damo

lifepaused said:


> wow, Louie's full pizza is $31.99,  Thats really expensive.  I can get a whole pizza for $6.99 AUD (5.75 us) here in Australia.



lol....you can probably also get bottled water for pennies.  Theme park food prices are always crazy.


----------



## pcstang

lifepaused said:


> wow, Louie's full pizza is $31.99,  Thats really expensive.  I can get a whole pizza for $6.99 AUD (5.75 us) here in Australia.


Yep, they've gotten a little crazy with the prices! Might as well eat sit down for those prices. That's what we do.


----------



## zebsterama

schumigirl said:


> Looks lovely! Thanks for posting........



Is there any word on when (or if) one can make reservations at Kohola Reef?

We're doing a few days at US and will definitely do (at least) one day at Volcano Bay.

Thanks!


----------



## ibrokeitmommy

We had a very unfortunate experience at toothsomes. Sad to report we won't be back. Universal is taking care of us but we will choose a different restaurant to visit. Our food took two HOURS at lunch (11:30am) for 1 app 2 salads and 2 kid meals. The milk shakes weren't that good other than being pretty to look at. Someone I saw explained them as frothy I think... they were weird, not cold and really airy. I never even got to try my dessert because it too was taking over 20 minutes and we ended up canceling the order because we just wanted out of there! 

Our waitress was lovely though, it certainly wasn't her fault. I'm glad we didn't have anywhere to be or I would have been stressed.


----------



## kbelle8995

I didn't have a great experience eating at Toothsome.  The Desserts we had were really good.  And we loved it the first time.  But we just ordered appetizers and dessert.  

The second time we got dinner and our dinners made us sick.  We will only eat the desserts there from now on.


----------



## ChipDale

Thank you *ibrokeitmommy* and *kbelle8995* for reporting back about Toothsome's.  Sorry that your experiences were so bad.  From other reviews that I've read and your input here, we are rethinking our plans to try it next month.  If anyone else reading this would care to chime in and report your experience, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## FoodieFriend

ChipDale said:


> Thank you *ibrokeitmommy* and *kbelle8995* for reporting back about Toothsome's.  Sorry that your experiences were so bad.  From other reviews that I've read and your input here, we are rethinking our plans to try it next month.  If anyone else reading this would care to chime in and report your experience, I'd really appreciate it!



We tried Toothsome for lunch on March 6 around 1145am. Restaurant wasn't busy & we were seated near the bar overlooking the water & parks. We were a group of 3 adults & we all shared appetizers for our meal. We tried the pork belly sliders, onion rings, hummus, apple salad & totchos. Highlights were the onion rings & sliders. We didn't get any dessert because we were very full, but after another go-around at the Studios, we went to the walk-up window & ordered a strawberry cheesecake milkshake. We thought it was very good & we got to keep the mug! I didn't find the service at either the table service or quick service side lacking at all. They were efficient & our orders came out in a timely manner. I did find the limited seating at the QS side was inconvenient for most people who wanted to eat indoors but had to take their desserts/milkshakes out to the sidewalk. it seemed like the outdoor seating was used for table service customers.


----------



## ChipDale

Thank you, *FoodieFriend*!   Glad that you had a good experience!


----------



## dedex13

We really liked the food at Toothsome. We went for lunch around 2pm on April 6. We had to wait about 15 minutes for a table, but did not have to wait for our food. We had the chocolate almond bread (so good we ate the whole loaf), I had the waffle with berries and my daughter had the apple crepes.  

There was so much interesting stuff on the menu, we decided to go back for dinner after the park closed. We were told the wait for the table would be 40 minutes, so we headed over to the Universal store to do some shopping. No sooner did we get there than we got the text our table was ready... so maybe 10 minutes? We had the kettle chip nachos (which we enjoyed so much, I have been trying to duplicate them at home). And then waited and waited for our food.  The waiter came out and said something about having to wait for a second beef to be cooked or something.  Not sure, but when my sandwich came (the knife and fork steak sandwich) there wasn't much meat on it.  It was still good, but I think maybe they ran out of the steak? My daughter had the pub burger and she enjoyed that.  We were too full for dessert (having eaten almost all of the nachos, I thing we rarely do), so decided to go back for lunch the next day and have some more of those delicious nachos and dessert.

Alas, the parks were much busier than anticipated the next day and it took longer to get through them than expected so we did not have time to wait for a sit down lunch, so we stopped and got one of the milkshakes (might contain nuts). That was a really big disappointment.  Beautifully decorated (with far too much whipped cream), but the shake itself left much to be desired.


----------



## damo

kbelle8995 said:


> I didn't have a great experience eating at Toothsome.  The Desserts we had were really good.  And we loved it the first time.  But we just ordered appetizers and dessert.
> 
> The second time we got dinner and our dinners made us sick.  We will only eat the desserts there from now on.



Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## kbelle8995

damo said:


> Can you elaborate on this?



I don't want to go into much detail.  But basically our food gave both of us an upset stomach.  This has nothing to do with the service we received.   The service from the wait staff was good and we have no complaints.   I am tempted to try it again because the first time it was so good and we had no issues


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

I found this link helpful. 
http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/


----------



## macraven

A dis poster has been doing those menus and she does a great job. !!!


----------



## PrincessMom1

Friends, I will be at the parks in late May chaperoning a field trip with my middle school age daughter and could use some advice. We have never been to the Universal Parks, but I used the DisBoards to plan our Disney trip several years ago to much success. We will be eating 2 lunches and 2 dinners in the parks and am looking for some recommendations for quick service type restaurants to save on money and time since the kids will definitely want to get back to park touring!

I'm looking forward to the trip and did NOT want to go in unprepared, so I appreciate any expert tips!


----------



## PrincessMom1

PrincessMom1 said:


> Friends, I will be at the parks in late May chaperoning a field trip with my middle school age daughter and could use some advice. We have never been to the Universal Parks, but I used the DisBoards to plan our Disney trip several years ago to much success. We will be eating 2 lunches and 2 dinners in the parks and am looking for some recommendations for quick service type restaurants to save on money and time since the kids will definitely want to get back to park touring!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the trip and did NOT want to go in unprepared, so I appreciate any expert tips!


WOW IS MY SIGNATURE OUTDATED!


----------



## damo

PrincessMom1 said:


> Friends, I will be at the parks in late May chaperoning a field trip with my middle school age daughter and could use some advice. We have never been to the Universal Parks, but I used the DisBoards to plan our Disney trip several years ago to much success. We will be eating 2 lunches and 2 dinners in the parks and am looking for some recommendations for quick service type restaurants to save on money and time since the kids will definitely want to get back to park touring!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the trip and did NOT want to go in unprepared, so I appreciate any expert tips!



I think they will probably want to eat at one of the Harry Potter restaurants or even both.  There is a lot of variety there.


----------



## PrincessMom1

damo said:


> I think they will probably want to eat at one of the Harry Potter restaurants or even both.  There is a lot of variety there.



Forgive my newness, but is one The Leaky Cauldron?  That looks good to me too (I'm more of a Potter Head than my kids!).

Thanks!


----------



## damo

PrincessMom1 said:


> Forgive my newness, but is one The Leaky Cauldron?  That looks good to me too (I'm more of a Potter Head than my kids!).
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the Leaky Cauldron and Three Broomsticks.


----------



## Kivara

My kids love Mel's Drive In (Studios). It looks like a 50's diner with a lot of cars out front (I remember one at least from American Graffiti) They have burgers, fries, chicken fingers, and yummy hand-dipped milk shakes.


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> My kids love Mel's Drive In (Studios). It looks like a 50's diner with a lot of cars out front (I remember one at least from American Graffiti) They have burgers, fries, chicken fingers, and yummy hand-dipped milk shakes.



That's nice to read actually as Mel's Drive In doesn't get a lot of love on this forum. 

I've never had a decent meal there, but always tell folks to give it a try for themselves........it does have a nice look when you go in it.........my husband did enjoy the milk shake he had there.


----------



## toonaspie

How busy are the City Walk restaurants on Sunday nights?  According to TP's calendar, both parks will close at 7 on our arrival day.  We'll probably catch dinner much sooner than that (like between 5-6).  Was thinking of doing Toothsome on that day but now I worry about how busy it might get.  Would you recommend another day (and/or another City Walk restaurant) for Sunday night?

Another question: What's in the Flaming Moe drink?   I hear it's non alcoholic (good for us) so what exactly does it taste like?


----------



## imprint

toonaspie said:


> Another question: What's in the Flaming Moe drink?   I hear it's non alcoholic (good for us) so what exactly does it taste like?



It's a fizzy orange drink.  It's a little expensive for a non-booze drink, but you're paying for the novelty experience.


----------



## Macduffy

DH and I want to go the Leaky Cauldron for the fish and chips but there is nothing on the menu for my picky children. Do I have any options?


----------



## Kivara

DH & I had the same issue last time we went. Our youngest could happily live off of chicken tenders and fries for the rest of his life 

We took the boys to Mel's Drive In for chicken tenders, fries, and burgers for the older two. Later, we went to the Leaky Cauldron...the boys were happy sitting with us in the HP restaurant with their Butterbeers (they also have some desserts on the menu.)


----------



## Neeky78

Are there any places open early around City Walk or walking distance to UO for a quick early breakfast? I'm thinking a danish or maybe an egg and bacon roll quick service type of thing around 8am. We will be coming from Disney and want to get there early for when the park opens at 9am.


----------



## Kivara

I know there is a Cinnabon in Citywalk. There's also a Burger King on the upper level, but I've never tried there for breakfast, so I'm not sure.

After Pastamore on CityWalk closed, we go into the parks (Croissant Moon in IoA or Boulgeneire in Studios) for breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## iona

Neeky78 said:


> Are there any places open early around City Walk or walking distance to UO for a quick early breakfast? I'm thinking a danish or maybe an egg and bacon roll quick service type of thing around 8am. We will be coming from Disney and want to get there early for when the park opens at 9am.



We've been in Starbucks prior to the parks opening before.


----------



## LoopyDoopy

Kivara said:


> My kids love Mel's Drive In (Studios). It looks like a 50's diner with a lot of cars out front (I remember one at least from American Graffiti) They have burgers, fries, chicken fingers, and yummy hand-dipped milk shakes.



The food there is pretty generic. The food offered at the Simpsons themed restaurants is a little different than the rest of the park. The burger toppings, curly fires, the fried fish are unique to that area AFAIK.


----------



## Kivara

LoopyDoopy said:


> The food there is pretty generic. The food offered at the Simpsons themed restaurants is a little different than the rest of the park. The burger toppings, curly fires, the fried fish are unique to that area AFAIK.



Oh it's definitely generic...my kids could happily eat McDs chicken nuggets and fries every day of their lives  We go for the atmosphere, because my kids could not care less what they eat, HAHA! Though their shakes are good. We usually go for one nice meal a day, and a QS generic meal every day. If you don't like their food, it is a neat themed place to sit in the AC and have a shake.

I know not everyone likes going to the generic QS places, but some do...I'm talking to THOSE people (My people...HAHA)


----------



## pcstang

@damo


----------



## pcstang

These are current at Beverly Hills Boulangerie. Not sure how the pics look on a computer. I had a hard time not getting glare so delete if they are bad. I'm not a dessert person but....wow! Give this place a look as you come into Studios. Everything looked very fresh and delicious.


----------



## damo

pcstang said:


> These are current at Beverly Hills Boulangerie. Not sure how the pics look on a computer. I had a hard time not getting glare so delete if they are bad. I'm not a dessert person but....wow! Give this place a look as you come into Studios. Everything looked very fresh and delicious.



Thank you so much!  I love Boulangerie.  I will update the first post.


----------



## schumigirl

I'm not a dessert person either.........but wow! They look fabulous........there's a few there I could eat........


----------



## macraven

The sweets are always at the top of my list



And, it shows


----------



## kbelle8995

schumigirl said:


> I'm not a dessert person either.........but wow! They look fabulous........there's a few there I could eat........



Yes I think I know where I will be stopping on my next visit.  Cheesecake, Tarts and cupcakes.  YUM.


----------



## Kivara

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the Toothsome link is not working (maybe it's just me, but I do have FB)...here's what it said:

*Sorry, this content isn't available right now*
The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.

If it's OK to link to OI's (Orlando Informer's) site, they have the Toothsome Menu with prices here: https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/toothsome-chocolate-emporium-menu-pictures-reviews/


----------



## Kivara

Toothsome's Kids' menu (from Touring Plan's site): https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/toothsome-chocolate-emporium/menus/kids-menu


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the heads up in the link

Damo will come to the rescue I'm sure


----------



## PRomano

Does anyone have information on the gluten free options at universal?


----------



## damo

PRomano said:


> Does anyone have information on the gluten free options at universal?



They are marked on the menus if they are GF or not.


----------



## damo

Kivara said:


> Toothsome's Kids' menu (from Touring Plan's site): https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/toothsome-chocolate-emporium/menus/kids-menu



Thanks!


----------



## PRomano

damo said:


> They are marked on the menus if they are GF or not.


d
Thank you!


----------



## Chuckers

Kivara said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the Toothsome link is not working (maybe it's just me, but I do have FB)...here's what it said:
> 
> *Sorry, this content isn't available right now*
> The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.
> 
> If it's OK to link to OI's (Orlando Informer's) site, they have the Toothsome Menu with prices here: https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/toothsome-chocolate-emporium-menu-pictures-reviews/




The menu looks interesting! Are the 'breakfast' items available all day?


----------



## Kivara

Chuckers said:


> The menu looks interesting! Are the 'breakfast' items available all day?



I read a trip report where someone had gotten the waffles at lunch or dinnertime...so I would assume so (especially since the links say they don't open until 11AM)


----------



## Chuckers

Kivara said:


> I read a trip report where someone had gotten the waffles at lunch or dinnertime...so I would assume so (especially since the links say they don't open until 11AM)




Good! I *LOVE* breakfast for dinner


----------



## DIS_MERI

We had the waffles at dinner in March.  The lemon curd was very weird and none of us liked it (and I normally like lemon stuff).


----------



## ktate82

We are first timers to Universal.  Does Toothsome take reservations or is it just a walk up?  We are going in a few weeks and would like to try it. If it is walk up, how long are the waits on Monday evenings?


----------



## schumigirl

ktate82 said:


> We are first timers to Universal.  Does Toothsome take reservations or is it just a walk up?  We are going in a few weeks and would like to try it. If it is walk up, how long are the waits on Monday evenings?




Still not taking reservations as of now.


----------



## ktate82

schumigirl said:


> Still not taking reservations as of now.



Since it's still new, am I to assume that the wait is long to get a table?  We will be a party of 6.


----------



## schumigirl

ktate82 said:


> Since it's still new, am I to assume that the wait is long to get a table?  We will be a party of 6.



I honestly have no idea as we were there in September and it hadn't long opened then. 

We never made dinner as it was over a 90 minute wait, so we went somewhere else. Maybe if you go a little earlier it won't be too bad.........I hope you enjoy it anyway if you do eat there........


----------



## ktate82

schumigirl said:


> I honestly have no idea as we were there in September and it hadn't long opened then.
> 
> We never made dinner as it was over a 90 minute wait, so we went somewhere else. Maybe if you go a little earlier it won't be too bad.........I hope you enjoy it anyway if you do eat there........



Thanks!  I'm hoping to heard my group of cats out of the park and be there by 4:30 or 5, but you know how that happens!


----------



## 2golftoday

ktate82 said:


> We are first timers to Universal.  Does Toothsome take reservations or is it just a walk up?  We are going in a few weeks and would like to try it. If it is walk up, how long are the waits on Monday evenings?


We had lunch there yesterday and didn't have to wait long for a table. The food was really good. The brownie milkshake not so much.  The brownie on top of the milkshake made the milkshake warm so it wasn't very appealing.


----------



## Chuckers

ktate82 said:


> Thanks!  I'm hoping to heard my group of cats out of the park and be there by 4:30 or 5, but you know how that happens!



Use a laser pointer..


----------



## flav

When the park is opened until 9PM, it still looks like the latest reservation at Mythos is 5PM. I would prefer to go for dinner but that looks way to early. Have you been to dinner there but later than that?

Otherwise, would you recomend lunch at Mythos and dinner at Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks?

Another option is to eat at the RPR... Would you say the food quality is comparable between the hotel's restaurants and Mythos?


----------



## macraven

Mythos does close early and has since I have gone there

The place does stop reservations at 5-5:30 when I have gone

Rpr Islands restaurant I enjoy on some of the dishes
I go with pot stickers and Mongolian need dish most of the times 

One day a week they offer the wok experience 
Last feb it was 6 to 9 pm
My favorite dinner !!

If you enjoy an Asian food selection, yes it is on the par with mythos 

Jakes has decent food and a variety 
They change out their menu often

For a full meal, I go with the steak dinner, fish, or anything new
Their sandwiches and pizzas are good


----------



## disneyjr77

Is Finnegan's the only place to get a scotch egg?  If it is, can we get it to go?  We want to get one, but don't want to have an actual meal there.


----------



## Kivara

disneyjr77 said:


> Is Finnegan's the only place to get a scotch egg?  If it is, can we get it to go?  We want to get one, but don't want to have an actual meal there.



You can get it as part of the Ploughman's Platter at Leaky Cauldron. I believe you can also order it on it's own at both places.

I know this...because I CRAVE scotch eggs almost as much as Butterbeer


----------



## Chuckers

Kivara said:


> You can get it as part of the Ploughman's Platter at Leaky Cauldron. I believe you can also order it on it's own at both places.
> 
> I know this...because I CRAVE scotch eggs almost as much as Butterbeer



What is a Scotch Egg? I've heard about them...


----------



## disneyjr77

Kivara said:


> You can get it as part of the Ploughman's Platter at Leaky Cauldron. I believe you can also order it on it's own at both places.
> 
> I know this...because I CRAVE scotch eggs almost as much as Butterbeer



YAAAY!! 




Chuckers said:


> What is a Scotch Egg? I've heard about them...



It's a hard boiled egg, wrapped in sausage and then fried


----------



## Kivara

Chuckers said:


> What is a Scotch Egg? I've heard about them...



Scotch eggs = amazing...that's all you need to know  Lightly crisp on the outside, tender sausage, perfectly cooked egg...not greasy if done right. (I've yet to have a bad one from either Finnegans or Leaky Cauldron...and that's what I always get at both places  )


----------



## Chuckers

disneyjr77 said:


> It's a hard boiled egg, wrapped in sausage and then fried
> View attachment 244537



I must be Southern, because I would eat tractor parts if they were deep fried.. I MUST TRY THIS!


----------



## disneyjr77

Mmmmmmm, anything fried


----------



## macraven

I never fail to get scotch eggs at finnegans each visit 

It is my group of the big pink donut and butter beer must haves


----------



## k1koala

Three Broomsticks--do you think the chicken & ribs platter is big enough for two women to share?  It looks like it would be enough for my sister & i to share.  Also is terrace falls similar? it looks like almost same food?

2.  Sorry but i couldnt find a link to the menu at Bubba Gumps.  Anyone?

Thanks!! 3 more days!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

k1koala said:


> Three Broomsticks--do you think the chicken & ribs platter is big enough for two women to share?  It looks like it would be enough for my sister & i to share.  Also is terrace falls similar? it looks like almost same food?
> 
> 2.  Sorry but i couldnt find a link to the menu at Bubba Gumps.  Anyone?
> 
> Thanks!! 3 more days!!!!



Here you go for BG menu..........

http://www.bubbagump.com/menus/daily/?loc=BGOR

We don't eat in either of the Potter restaurants but have seen the platter and yes, you could share it. 

DH and I have shared the chicken and ribs platter from Thunder Falls Terrace, plenty to share.

Only a few days till you go..........wow.......that crept around quickly.......


----------



## Felicis

I am a bit excited about finally getting to eat at Bubba Gump - I know it is probably funny to a lot of people, but we don't have anything like that in NZ!


----------



## schumigirl

Felicis said:


> I am a bit excited about finally getting to eat at Bubba Gump - I know it is probably funny to a lot of people, but we don't have anything like that in NZ!



It is a fun place to eat. 

We found the experience better than the food........but, others enjoy the food. We may have been unlucky the two visits we had, or maybe our expectations were too high. 

I'm sure you'll love it though........nice cocktails.......


----------



## Felicis

Oh I am all about the cocktails!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........the cocktails we most certainly enjoyed........

Actually, haven't found a cocktail I didn't like in Florida...........


----------



## Felicis

I have to say that I am pretty impressed with the range I have seen on menus so far - I didn't expect there to be so many at DW, and Universal looks fab as well. And hey, we aren't driving anywhere at all the whole time...


----------



## schumigirl

Felicis said:


> I have to say that I am pretty impressed with the range I have seen on menus so far - I didn't expect there to be so many at DW, and Universal looks fab as well. And hey, we aren't driving anywhere at all the whole time...



Lol......yes we struggle to choose just a couple a night. StrongWater Tavern has some unique ones, and all made with freshly pressed juices.......I was impressed with them.......and strong!!! Glad we dont have to drive to go there......

We do drive a lot as we like to get around to different places, but usually DH drives when we go out around Orlando at night so I can have a cocktail or two........he's such a gentleman.......


----------



## k1koala

schumigirl said:


> Here you go for BG menu..........
> 
> http://www.bubbagump.com/menus/daily/?loc=BGOR
> 
> We don't eat in either of the Potter restaurants but have seen the platter and yes, you could share it.
> 
> DH and I have shared the chicken and ribs platter from Thunder Falls Terrace, plenty to share.
> 
> Only a few days till you go..........wow.......that crept around quickly.......



Thank you so much!! Yes it did, and I feel like with all of the planning I forgot everything! LOL


----------



## macraven

Felicis said:


> I am a bit excited about finally getting to eat at Bubba Gump - I know it is probably funny to a lot of people, but we don't have anything like that in NZ!



I went to BG in February this year on a Friday night at 10 pm

Place had a large crowd but availability for walk ins

I'm one of the few that really enjoys this place 
Loved the movie and tickled pink to all the decor in the place
It reflected what I saw in the movie

Hope you enjoy the place
One tip, drinks are powerful....
We did the special of buying certain drinks and received two free BG glasses

We received new wrapped glasses and not the ones we were served in


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> We found the experience better than the food........but, others enjoy the food. We may have been unlucky the two visits we had, or maybe our expectations were too high.




I find that to be true about a lot of 'themed' restaurants.. I think they believe you'll give them leeway on the food if the atmosphere/experience is good. I know I've done that a lot.


----------



## crystalwolf

The shakes at Toothsome look great! Maybe a mid-afternoon visit won't be as busy as other times.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hi everyone heading to Universal next week I was trying to check the menu for breakfast at Three Broomsticks an on the official website it just has lunch an dinner but the package I purchased included breakfast at both the Leaky Cauldron & Three Broomsticks can anyone tell me where to find this info
Thanks


----------



## damo

TB'sWidow said:


> Hi everyone heading to Universal next week I was trying to check the menu for breakfast at Three Broomsticks an on the official website it just has lunch an dinner but the package I purchased included breakfast at both the Leaky Cauldron & Three Broomsticks can anyone tell me where to find this info
> Thanks



There is a link to both of them on the first page of this thread.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Ok great thanks


damo said:


> There is a link to both of them on the first page of this thread.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Flaming Moe ??? Is the flaming Moe an alcoholic drink? I read somewhere it was like orange soda with the dry ice, but I don't know... And, do you have to wait until the ice melts so it doesn't "burn" you?


----------



## Kivara

The Flaming Moe is non-alcoholic...like an orange drink. The dry ice is in the bottom of the cup, below a mesh/screen section. You can drink it right away. The cup easily pops apart, so you can clean it at home (in my house, it's one of the most usesd cups...been washed at least 100 times, by hand, since last summer  ) HTH!


----------



## scoopmorgan

Cool! I can treat my granddaughter to a real treat!


----------



## QueenKatharine

I have seen mention of a meal plan being available in the parks, but I am having trouble finding info about them.  Is it a good deal? How much does it cost?  What do you get?

Thanks!


----------



## damo

QueenKatharine said:


> I have seen mention of a meal plan being available in the parks, but I am having trouble finding info about them.  Is it a good deal? How much does it cost?  What do you get?
> 
> Thanks!



https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/universal-orlando-dining-plan/index.html


----------



## 123SA

What is the age for the kids' menu?

What time do quick service places at the parks stop serving?


----------



## macraven

They stop taking orders 30 minutes from park closes


----------



## Kivara

We've never had anyone question us as to the ages of our kids (and my 15 y.o. is taller than me  )


----------



## scoopmorgan

I will be traveling with three adults, and I want to treat them for a meal. Has anyone had the Great Feast in WWHP? Is it a good value, or would you suggest another option? I want something rather special, but not off the hook expensive. Considering Toothsome or Margaritaville, too.

Also, do you have to be under a certain age to have a kid's meal? Sometimes I am just not hungry for a big meal, and I routinely order a kid's meal at fast food spots. Is this allowed in the parks?


----------



## QueenKatharine

What are the best options for a vegetarian in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter?  I was looking at the menus and didn't see any good options.  Would love to eat lunch at Leakey or Broomsticks but I didn't see anything that works.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## GaryDis

QueenKatharine said:


> What are the best options for a vegetarian in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter?  I was looking at the menus and didn't see any good options.  Would love to eat lunch at Leakey or Broomsticks but I didn't see anything that works.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I didn't see any good options, either. We wound up having breakfast at the Leaky Cauldron our second day, and I substituted for the meat on the American breakfast (and having to send it back the first time).  Lunch was at Mythos one day and the kebab stand the other day, iirc. 

But breakfast at The Leaky Cauldron at least provided an excuse for hot butterbear.


----------



## Kivara

scoopmorgan, we've had the great feast before...we enjoyed it. There was a lot of food (we had 4 adults sharing it.) It's not what I would call spectacular food-wise, but it is a lot of fun to share a giant meal off a platter like you're in the Great Hall.

Also, I've nevr heard of anyone complaining about anyone ordering off the kids meal. Sometimes I just prefer a small meal as well (I usually just share an adult meal with one of my boys, but I have been known to order from the kids' menu as well  )

Queen Katherine, if I remember correctly, I believe the only vegetarian "meal" served at Leaky Caudron is the Ploughman's Platter IF you order it without the Scotch egg (you CAN order it as a single person's serving for half price, even though it is only listed as "Serves two") It would be cheeses, bread, and an apple beet salad.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Kivara said:


> scoopmorgan, we've had the great feast before...we enjoyed it. There was a lot of food (we had 4 adults sharing it.) It's not what I would call spectacular food-wise, but it is a lot of fun to share a giant meal off a platter in the Great Hall.
> 
> Also, I've nevr heard of anyone complaining about anyone ordering off the kids meal. Sometimes I just prefer a small meal as well (I usually just share an adult meal with one of my boys, but I have been known to order from the kids' menu as well  )
> 
> Queen Katherine, if I remember correctly, I believe the only vegetarian "meal" served at Leaky Caudron is the Ploughman's Platter IF you order it without the Scotch egg (you CAN order it as a single person's serving for half price, even though it is only listed as "Serves two") It would be cheeses, bread, and an apple beet salad.


Thanks Kivara! I think we will all get a kick out of the Great Feast. The food doesn't need to be gourmet, but the experience will be unforgettable (I hope...)


----------



## jsmla

Kivara said:


> Queen Katherine, if I remember correctly, I believe the only vegetarian "meal" served at Leaky Caudron is the Ploughman's Platter IF you order it without the Scotch egg (you CAN order it as a single person's serving for half price, even though it is only listed as "Serves two") It would be cheeses, bread, and an apple beet salad.



Really, I had no idea you could get the Ploughman's for one.  I've always wanted to eat at the Leaky Cauldron for the atmosphere but the menu doesn't appeal.  Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Kivara

No problem jsmla! I am surrounded by PICKY eaters, so I didn't have anyone to share it with. When I got up to the counter, I asked just how much food was it (didn't want to waste food or be sick) and the TM let me know that you can order it for one (roughly $10.)

Love me some scotch eggs & beet salad


----------



## 123SA

Is 75 minutes enough time to allot for Mythos at lunchtime I have 12:30 reservation Tues Aug 22 and Finnegan's 545pm reservation Sunday 8/20 ?


----------



## schumigirl

123SA said:


> Is 75 minutes enough time to allot for Mythos at lunchtime I have 12:30 reservation Tues Aug 22 and Finnegan's 545pm reservation Sunday 8/20 ?



Absolutely.

We are usually in and out of Mythos in less than an hour, and we take our time.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> We are usually in and out of Mythos in less than an hour, and we take our time.



I can't wait to eat at Mytho's again. My friends and I had dinner there probably 12 years or so ago. All I can remember is the food was really good.


----------



## FoodieFriend

@damo FYI, due to the change in Photobucket, lots of the menus on page 1 are no longer readable. I just discovered this when trying to find the reactivation fee for Freestyle cups in the parks. I hope you can find a way to update them. Having those menus up was very helpful to me.


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> @damo FYI, due to the change in Photobucket, lots of the menus on page 1 are no longer readable. I just discovered this when trying to find the reactivation fee for Freestyle cups in the parks. I hope you can find a way to update them. Having those menus up was very helpful to me.



I'm sure you appreciate this was an out of the blue act by PB. All of us who have posted either menu's and food pictures are very well aware they have gone. This will be a very time consuming Labour of love to replace everything. 

Until "normal service" is resumed you can google all the menu's yourself.


----------



## damo

FoodieFriend said:


> @damo FYI, due to the change in Photobucket, lots of the menus on page 1 are no longer readable. I just discovered this when trying to find the reactivation fee for Freestyle cups in the parks. I hope you can find a way to update them. Having those menus up was very helpful to me.



Thanks for this!  I am going down to UO in October.  I will retake photos of all the menus and upload them directly to the thread.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Thanks for this!  I am going down to UO in October.  I will retake photos of all the menus and upload them directly to the thread.



damo, you are a gem! 

This is a fabulous thread and a wonderfool tool to work alongside other general planning for a trip to Universal. 

It really is appreciated.


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> damo, you are a gem!
> 
> This is a fabulous thread and a wonderfool tool to work alongside other general planning for a trip to Universal.
> 
> It really is appreciated.



I am going to be the designated "stroller pusher" so taking menu photos will just enhance my newly appointed (and very beloved) roll.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> I am going to be the designated "stroller pusher" so taking menu photos will just enhance my newly appointed (and very beloved) roll.



How lovely! 

yes, I can imagine how much you'll adore that........


----------



## mjhtvchick

FoodieFriend said:


> @damo FYI, due to the change in Photobucket, lots of the menus on page 1 are no longer readable. I just discovered this when trying to find the reactivation fee for Freestyle cups in the parks. I hope you can find a way to update them. Having those menus up was very helpful to me.



To give you a "leg up", Touring Plans (https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining) and Staying Universal (http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/) have most of the menus posted.


----------



## macraven

_When I was at jakes in feb, different menu 

When was the update for the one now that's listed on touring plans ?_


----------



## mjhtvchick

macraven said:


> _When I was at jakes in feb, different menu
> 
> When was the update for the one now that's listed on touring plans ?_



Site says that the Lunch/Dinner menu was last updated April 27, 2017


----------



## damo

I have updated pretty much all of the menus with current links.  Any menus from carts, drinking establishments, etc, that don't have links to menus will be updated in November.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank You damo.........


----------



## schumigirl

Will start to replace the images destroyed by PB.


Orchids Lounge Sushi


----------



## schumigirl

Pizza from Jake`s


----------



## schumigirl

Crab Scotch Eggs from NBC








Nachos


----------



## schumigirl

Chocolate Bread from Toothsome


----------



## schumigirl

Totchos........Toothsome


----------



## schumigirl

Burger from Toothsome


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grill.......Pad Thai


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s pizza again.....extra jalapenos


----------



## schumigirl

Islands Dining Room......Chicken Yakatori


----------



## schumigirl

Islands Dining Room........steak


----------



## schumigirl

Islands.......Ribs


----------



## schumigirl

Orchids Lounge........More Sushi


----------



## schumigirl

Moe`s Tavern.....chicken and Waffles.....chicken drumsticks.......


----------



## schumigirl

StrongWater Tavern, Sapphire Falls.......Selection of Tapas style food


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar......... ribs and onion rings


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grill..........chicken nachos


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos Nachos


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> Mythos Nachos



Yikes!  Did you finish that?


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Yikes!  Did you finish that?



lol......between 2 of us we didn't even put a dent in it........

Pictures don't do it justice........it really is huge!! Something you have to order at least once though.........


----------



## scoopmorgan

schumigirl said:


> Mythos Nachos
> 
> I couldn't find this on the Mythos menu. Is it an appetizer or an entree? Can I get it without so many jalapenos?


----------



## schumigirl

No idea if it`s still on the menu or not.......that was from 2015. We don`t really eat in Margaritaville now.

We asked for extra jalapenos though, I do remember that........but, most restaurants will alter or adapt most things if asked......


----------



## macraven

mjhtvchick said:


> Site says that the Lunch/Dinner menu was last updated April 27, 2017


Since it was updated two months after I was there, sad to see the new menu change


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

I will be heading down again next month.  I'll try to take some food pix as well.  We probably will be going to Cowfish, NBC Grill, Vivo, Hard Rock Cafe, Leaky Cauldron, The Kitchen and The Palms.  The only one I didn't get to in May was Cowfish and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Aurora, looks like we will be there at the same time. Enjoy!


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm at HRH

Bread choices


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm........Scallops wrapped in bacon with balsamic dip


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm.........Shrimp Bruno


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm......rather small looking 9oz filet.........it wasn't really...


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm......New York Strip with Gratin Potatoes behind....


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm.......Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## tinkerbell1991

This all looks delicious. Thanks for the photos @schumigirl


----------



## bc7ate9

What is the chocolate bread from Toothsome like?  Is it like a banana bread?  Or like a French bread?  Just curious - I love bread and chocolate so I'm sure it's good!


----------



## disneyjr77

I've read good and bad things about Circus McGurkus.  What do you guys think of it?  I want to eat there, because it looks cool, but if the food isn't any good then we'll pass.

Also, how is the gnocchi at Mythos?  I found a pic of it in the food pic thread and it looks delicious.


----------



## damo

disneyjr77 said:


> I've read good and bad things about Circus McGurkus.  What do you guys think of it?  I want to eat there, because it looks cool, but if the food isn't any good then we'll pass.
> 
> Also, how is the gnocchi at Mythos?  I found a pic of it in the food pic thread and it looks delicious.



We've eaten at Circus McGurkus and it was fine.  Their fried chicken was good.


----------



## sandam1

bc7ate9 said:


> What is the chocolate bread from Toothsome like? Is it like a banana bread? Or like a French bread? Just curious - I love bread and chocolate so I'm sure it's good!



It is FABULOUS!!!! It is kind like a French bread on the outside (not super crunchy, but it has a bit of a crust) and on the inside there are also swirls of melted chocolate. OMG, it is one of my favorite things. It also comes with salted caramel butter, which is the perfect touch IMHO. I usually eat a piece or two before the meal and then save the rest for dessert.


----------



## HausofDisney

What is the best sit down restaurant at CityWalk?


----------



## damo

HausofDisney said:


> What is the best sit down restaurant at CityWalk?



According to this poll, Cowfish.

The poll was done before Toothsome though.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/poll-for-favourite-citywalk-restaurant.3487781/


----------



## disneyjr77

Circus Mcgurkus is back on the list 

How is Comic Strip Cafe?  Most things i've read are that it's not good, but i saw a pic on FB and the food looked really good


----------



## macraven

_I've done both places and would return to comic strip before I would go to circus mcgurkus

Personal preference over the menu system and food quality in feb this year _


----------



## disneyjr77

Hmmm, maybe we'll leave those an if we're in the area and hungry, we'll eat there option


----------



## mjhtvchick

Any love at all for Captain America Diner?  

We are thinking about putting it on our list for next trip - DD loves all things Marvel and Captain America, in particular...thought it would be a cute place to check out.  I know the menu is pretty limited but the views look great.


----------



## macraven

_I lost my love for that place years back

No idea if it has improved _


----------



## Ladyfish77

How far in advance do you need to make reservations for the restaurants?  Same day, day before, many days before?  I know it's not as crazy as Disney, but I'd like to know what to expect.  Places like Mythos, Margaritaville, Cowfish, etc


----------



## schumigirl

Ladyfish77 said:


> How far in advance do you need to make reservations for the restaurants?  Same day, day before, many days before?  I know it's not as crazy as Disney, but I'd like to know what to expect.  Places like Mythos, Margaritaville, Cowfish, etc



Cowfish and Toothsome don't accept reservations. Neither do Bubba Gumps. 

But anywhere else a few days before or same day is usually fine. Except for holidays like Christmas and the like......

We never make reservations and always eat where we like, when we like.

Most places (not all) have preferred seating where if you stay onsite you can show your room key and be seated ahead of others waiting. We had a 50 minute wait down to less than 10 minutes in some places.


----------



## Ladyfish77

schumigirl said:


> Most places (not all) have preferred seating where if you stay onsite you can show your room key and be seated ahead of others waiting. We had a 50 minute wait down to less than 10 minutes in some places.


Thanks so much!  You are a fountain of knowledge.  I didn't realize they had preferred seating for onsite guests!  That makes things much easier and more flexible for us.  We are down at the beginning of November for a conference, so we really will have a difficult time scheduling reservations since we are going to hit the parks/dining after our conference each day.


----------



## CJK

schumigirl said:


> Most places (not all) have preferred seating where if you stay onsite you can show your room key and be seated ahead of others waiting. We had a 50 minute wait down to less than 10 minutes in some places.


I had no idea about this either! Is there a list of participating restaurants?


----------



## schumigirl

Ladyfish77 said:


> Thanks so much!  You are a fountain of knowledge.  I didn't realize they had preferred seating for onsite guests!  That makes things much easier and more flexible for us.  We are down at the beginning of November for a conference, so we really will have a difficult time scheduling reservations since we are going to hit the parks/dining after our conference each day.



You're so welcome! Yep, will make your time there easier.......I can imagine that could get complicated trying to schedule times for everyone to suit. 



CJK said:


> I had no idea about this either! Is there a list of participating restaurants?



There is. 

I did have it, but can't find it, new website isn't as clear as it used to be......someone else will have it I'm sure........it was only a couple of restaurants that didn't offer it.....


----------



## Ladyfish77

I just found this link, thanks again @schumigirl for the head's up.  It lists hotels and says if they give priority seating to hotel guests!

https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/dining-reservations/


----------



## CJK

Ladyfish77 said:


> I just found this link, thanks again #schumigirl for the head's up. It lists hotels and says if they give priority seating to hotel guests!
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/dining-reservations/


Awesome! Thanks to you and @schumigirl


----------



## Cindy B

Using the Orlando informer link, only gusts of Hard Rock Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay receive this "priority seating " perk. 

If you are staying at the other hotels I would assume you are out of luck .  You could always try to see if the restaurant has open table reservations .


----------



## damo

Cindy B said:


> Using the Orlando informer link, only gusts of Hard Rock Royal Pacific and Portofino Bay receive this "priority seating " perk.
> 
> If you are staying at the other hotels I would assume you are out of luck .  You could always try to see if the restaurant has open table reservations .



Yup, it is outlined in the Universal Orlando website

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/places-to-stay/on-site-hotels/compare-features/index.html


----------



## jdrasin

schumigirl said:


> Cowfish and Toothsome don't accept reservations. Neither do Bubba Gumps.
> 
> But anywhere else a few days before or same day is usually fine. Except for holidays like Christmas and the like......
> 
> We never make reservations and always eat where we like, when we like.
> 
> Most places (not all) have preferred seating where if you stay onsite you can show your room key and be seated ahead of others waiting. We had a 50 minute wait down to less than 10 minutes in some places.



Thanks for the tip. We're staying at Portofino and definitely want to try out Toothsome.


----------



## Lothlórien

Amazingly helpful thread.  Thank you.


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> No idea if it`s still on the menu or not.......that was from 2015. We don`t really eat in Margaritaville now.
> 
> We asked for extra jalapenos though, I do remember that........but, most restaurants will alter or adapt most things if asked......



I'm confused schumi, you said they were Mythos Nachos, but then you said you don't know if they are still on the menu because the picture was from 2015, and you don't eat at Margaritaville now. So are they from Mythos or Margaritaville?


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Ron said:


> I'm confused schumi, you said they were Mythos Nachos, but then you said you don't know if they are still on the menu because the picture was from 2015, and you don't eat at Margaritaville now. So are they from Mythos or Margaritaville?



Sorry to confuse you. 

Margaritaville nachos and no I don't eat in Margaritaville anymore.


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> Sorry to confuse you.
> 
> Margaritaville nachos and no I don't eat in Margaritaville anymore.



Thanks Schumi, we'll be going to Margaritaville and I know what we'll be eating.


----------



## schumigirl

Disney Ron said:


> Thanks Schumi, we'll be going to Margaritaville and I know what we'll be eating.



To be honest, the burgers and the nachos are the stars at Margaritaville now.........

The menu they used to have many years ago was far superior........but you won't go far wrong with the nachos.......it is huge 

Cocktails are excellent too..........


----------



## Disney Ron

schumigirl said:


> To be honest, the burgers and the nachos are the stars at Margaritaville now.........
> 
> The menu they used to have many years ago was far superior........but you won't go far wrong with the nachos.......it is huge
> 
> Cocktails are excellent too..........


 schumi, 3 of my favorite thing are burgers, nachos and adult beverages so I'll be in heaven.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Thank you.  This thread is very helpful.


----------



## idgy

I'm looking for information about Bar American in Portifino Bay. Didn't see it on the list on the first page of this post.

 Anybody know what kind of food they serve with the drinks?


----------



## mjhtvchick

idgy said:


> I'm looking for information about Bar American in Portifino Bay. Didn't see it on the list on the first page of this post.
> 
> Anybody know what kind of food they serve with the drinks?




From Universal website:  https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bar-american/all-day-menu.html

Food at the very bottom.


----------



## idgy

mjhtvchick said:


> From Universal website:  https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bar-american/all-day-menu.html
> 
> Food at the very bottom.


Thank you! I looked at that, guess I didn't scroll down far enough.


----------



## Theme Park Horizons

DO NOT GO TO KRUSTY BURGER FOR DINNER!!! ONLY GO FOR LUNCH!!! TRUST ME ON THIS ONE!!!


----------



## macraven

_Done many lunch and dinners there 

No issues _


----------



## disneyjr77

macraven said:


> _Done many lunch and dinners there
> 
> No issues _



Same here.  We actually ate there 3 times our last trip, twice for dinner and once for lunch.


----------



## meryll83

What time does the online booking window open as new days get added?


----------



## damo

meryll83 said:


> What time does the online booking window open as new days get added?



Nobody seems to need to be booking at window opening time at Universal.  I've never heard that question before, lol.


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> What time does the online booking window open as new days get added?





damo said:


> Nobody seems to need to be booking at window opening time at Universal.  I've never heard that question before, lol.


It's just that I noticed something a bit odd that I've not seen before - the newest day that I would expect to be open today (Friday 27th October) that date is greyed out for every restaurant I've looked at, with a watermark on it that says 'CLOSED'...


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> It's just that I noticed something a bit odd that I've not seen before - the newest day that I would expect to be open today (Friday 27th October) that date is greyed out for every restaurant I've looked at, with a watermark on it that says 'CLOSED'...


And now, a couple of hours later, all restaurants say 'FULL' instead of 'CLOSED', just for that date...


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> And now, a couple of hours later, all restaurants say 'FULL' instead of 'CLOSED', just for that date...


And now appears normal and open for booking. All very odd!

I don't even need to book yet after all that, I was just playing with the system!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Just back from a quick girls trip to Orlando!
Had a great time at Toothsome!  Onion rings, pork belly sliders, margherita flatbread - all good...chocolate almond bread - just ok...brookies, cookies & cream - delish but easily shareable between several people!  Split opinion on the drinks - some felt too strong/old fashioned, looking for a few more basic options (strawberry daiquiri, margarita, martini, etc.); others liked the uniqueness, different flavors.
Walked up right around 5 pm - had no trouble getting a table.
Had a cute visit from Penelope and Jaques but they didn't overstay their welcome.
The shop is also worth a visit - some very unique collectibles and gifts.


----------



## Chuckers

Theme Park Horizons said:


> DO NOT GO TO KRUSTY BURGER FOR DINNER!!! ONLY GO FOR LUNCH!!! TRUST ME ON THIS ONE!!!



I don't trust blindly... how about a reason WHY?


----------



## Theme Park Horizons

Chuckers said:


> I don't trust blindly... how about a reason WHY?


the burgers are the burgers they use for their lunch hours they tasted HORRIBLE


----------



## Kivara

Theme Park Horizons said:


> the burgers are the burgers they use for their lunch hours they tasted HORRIBLE



That's a shame you had a bad experience.
Me personally, I'm not a fan of the Simpsons food court...I find the prices to be high (almost double of other QS), and the 2 times we went, waited longer in line there than we waited for a table anywhere else. Also, I didn't care for the food quality myself...not sure if it's because they were so busy that it was hard to keep up or what the problem was.

It's a shame, because I LOVE the Simpsons, love the area, love the ride, and liked the idea of the food options. I know a lot of others give it high praise though, so maybe I have had 2 rare bad experiences...just not worth it to me to try again


----------



## tony67

Theme Park Horizons said:


> the burgers are the burgers they use for their lunch hours they tasted HORRIBLE


i found the burgers around the QS location pretty bad in general - most tasted dry and old - that being said I had one at Richter's Burger Co. and it was actually surprisingly good.


----------



## Theme Park Horizons

Kivara said:


> That's a shame you had a bad experience.
> Me personally, I'm not a fan of the Simpsons food court...I find the prices to be high (almost double of other QS), and the 2 times we went, waited longer in line there than we waited for a table anywhere else. Also, I didn't care for the food quality myself...not sure if it's because they were so busy that it was hard to keep up or what the problem was.
> 
> It's a shame, because I LOVE the Simpsons, love the area, love the ride, and liked the idea of the food options. I know a lot of others give it high praise though, so maybe I have had 2 rare bad experiences...just not worth it to me to try again


Yeah the lard lad donut was good though


----------



## Theme Park Horizons

they are probably very good at lunch time though


----------



## simnia

I looked but didn't see the answer to this...What time do most (counter service) locations open for lunch?
Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

simnia said:


> I looked but didn't see the answer to this...What time do most (counter service) locations open for lunch?
> Thanks.



I believe Potter restaurants start serving lunch at 10.30.

But most other places are around 11am.


----------



## Felicis

Just had dinner at Bubba Gumps. Was fantastic. Catered for DDs celiac disease, and our food was so delicious. Loved the atmosphere and our waitress was awesome.


----------



## macraven

_I've had great service at bubba gumps

_


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

What's a good table service option other than the Palm?  We currently have reservations at the Palm but I'm rethinking it because it is going to be super-expensive.  Looking for something good but that isn't going to cost me $75+ per person.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

And another question.  What are good table service options for lunch?  The Bubba Gump menu looks decent - is it a pretty easy walk from the parks?


----------



## bchbetha

I'm not much of a chain restaurant fan so haven't tried BG but people usually like it. I'd recommend Cowfish instead. But, I'd probably just go for Mythos. CityWalk is incredibly close and easy but it's nice to just hang out in the park.


----------



## schumigirl

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What's a good table service option other than the Palm?  We currently have reservations at the Palm but I'm rethinking it because it is going to be super-expensive.  Looking for something good but that isn't going to cost me $75+ per person.



Love The Palm!

Another who isn’t a BG fan.......too many better places to go to ever go back. But, some enjoy it and have good meals there.

NBC is for us the best option for lunch in Citywalk. Cowfish is excellent too but we find lunch service a bit lacking compared to dinner. Both are fabulous at night. Not Palm quality but really, really good! We really enjoy those two when we are eating in Citywalk.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

schumigirl said:


> Love The Palm!
> 
> Another who isn’t a BG fan.......too many better places to go to ever go back. But, some enjoy it and have good meals there.
> 
> NBC is for us the best option for lunch in Citywalk. Cowfish is excellent too but we find lunch service a bit lacking compared to dinner. Both are fabulous at night. Not Palm quality but really, really good! We really enjoy those two when we are eating in Citywalk.


Thanks much.  NBC looks promising.


----------



## seasidespences

We are considering the dining plan for our upcoming Universal trip.  Quick question about the dessert for the table service meal...it says something like "chef selected dessert".  Does this mean there are only one or two specific dessert choices available to you if you're using the dining plan or would we be able to select our dessert from the regular restaurant menu?  Thanks!


----------



## robfaded

Just seen that the vegetarian options at the Leaky Cauldron and Three Broomsticks are minimal.  Anyone know if there is a 'secret' menu or modifications possible?

EDIT - don't worry, just fully read the first post


----------



## Kungaloosh3

Hey everyone! 
Since I'll probably just have one opportunity to eat dinner at Citywalk, which restaurant is a better choice... Toothsome or Cowfish?


----------



## imprint

We've only ate at Toothsome one time, and it was still very new, but the food was average at best that night (I mean really...for the price, frozen vegetables??).  On the other hand, the three times we ate at Cowfish, the food has been good to great.  I don't want to dissuade you from Toothsome if you really would prefer to go there, though.  Many great reviews for it here and other sites.


----------



## damo

Kungaloosh3 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Since I'll probably just have one opportunity to eat dinner at Citywalk, which restaurant is a better choice... Toothsome or Cowfish?



Both get really good reviews. I think it is up to personal menu choice.


----------



## Claire82013

Kungaloosh3 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Since I'll probably just have one opportunity to eat dinner at Citywalk, which restaurant is a better choice... Toothsome or Cowfish?



I ate in both places in June, and they're both great choices. It depends on what type of meal and atmosphere you're looking for. Toothsome is much more themed because of the whole story-line that goes along with it. The restaurant is a lot darker inside and has a steampunk feel. Cowfish has a lot of natural light and has a cool, laid-back vibe. In terms of food, toothsome is much heavier than cowfish. I had two amazing meals at both places, so I would recommend looking at menus to see what you'd prefer. Also, if you have kids, I would definitely say Toothsome is more kid-friendly. For adults, both places have a full bar, but I feel like Cowfish has better cocktails.


----------



## MellyBeans

Lunch at 3 Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldren? I can only pick one.


----------



## damo

MellyBeans said:


> Lunch at 3 Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldren? I can only pick one.



Look at their menus.  I prefer Leaky but others prefer Broomsicks.


----------



## atricks

According to this article https://www.scottjosephorlando.com/news/4085-emeril-s-tchoup-chop-closing

Tchoup Chop at the Royal Pacific is closing at the end of this year.


----------



## brave321

A few questions...

We will be there between Christmas and New Years, what’s it like trying to find a table at counter service places? We were also thinking of just making a reservation at Lombard’s to guarantee us a place to sit and get away from crowds. Any reviews or opinions on Lombard’s?


----------



## macraven

_Ate there in October and it was great


Had been skipping the place the past 5 years as had very few times that the food was worth it

Completely new menu this time and everything we had was well cooked and prepared and service was excellent this last time

It is back on my list for future visits  _


----------



## Kungaloosh3

We ended up going to Cowfish for lunch.  DH wasn't happy with his bento box but I got the Burgushi and loved it


----------



## 2kidsForMe

Does anyone know if the Thanksgiving Buffets at the Hotels (specifically Hard Rock) include drinks (sodas, tea etc...)? Trying to decide between a buffet or Emeril's. Thanks.


----------



## atricks

A new Character Dinner is starting this Thursday, the Marvel Character dinner buffet  Thu-Sun only

It's $49 for adults and $25 for kids, it needs to be booked in advance to guarantee a spot:

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/marvel-character-dinner/


----------



## David Kohn

MellyBeans said:


> Lunch at 3 Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldren? I can only pick one.



My Family is going during Christmas and after some lurking and research, I found the following:

Three Broomsticks has a slight edge over Leaky Cauldron because of the connected Hog's Head Pub.
However, TB has a somewhat similar menu to Thunder Falls Terrace in Jurassic Park which has been mentioned as one of the best counter-service restaurants in IOA.
The LC serves even more British pub food than TB, but I believe both serve the Family Feast at $65.
Also keep in mind, that LC has the Florean Fortescue’s Ice-Cream Parlour nearby to get your fix of Butterbeer ice cream, but can get very crowded.
My rule of thumb is pick one and eat outside of the traditional dining times -> Avoid: 11:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m. and 5:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m.


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

Three Broomsticks also has the butterbeer ice cream.  The Holiday feast is now at both restaurants and not the Family feast.  The holiday feast includes turkey, sausage, potatoes, veggies, harvest salad, gravy, cranberry sauce.  I also second Thunder FAlls Terrace


----------



## brave321

What are the best counter service restaurants in US and IOA other than Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks? I already know that we're gonna try those, but want to know where else to eat. I've gotten mixed reviews about every one of them and want to know if any of them have good food, not just good theming. Or are they all just standard theme park quality?


----------



## Chuckers

brave321 said:


> What are the best counter service restaurants in US and IOA other than Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks? I already know that we're gonna try those, but want to know where else to eat. I've gotten mixed reviews about every one of them and want to know if any of them have good food, not just good theming. Or are they all just standard theme park quality?



I've read Thunderfalls Terrace in IOA gets mentioned....


----------



## damo

brave321 said:


> What are the best counter service restaurants in US and IOA other than Leaky Cauldron or Three Broomsticks? I already know that we're gonna try those, but want to know where else to eat. I've gotten mixed reviews about every one of them and want to know if any of them have good food, not just good theming. Or are they all just standard theme park quality?



If you check out the first post, there is a link to the recommendations from this board via some polls.


----------



## David Kohn

damo said:


> If you check out the first post, there is a link to the recommendations from this board via some polls.



Coupled with the polls mentioned, here's some additional info I pulled from a variety of websites:

IOA Thunder Falls Terrace, Jurassic Park, Rating: 83%, Best bet for a great meal at a decent price, chicken & ribs, corn on the cob, seasoned rice
USF Fast Food Boulevard, Springfield, Rating: 87%, very fun atmosphere, wide assortment of food, contains items you can’t get anywhere else in the park -> pulled pork sandwich, chicken & waffle sandwich, tater tots and seasoned curly fries
IOA Doc Sugrue’s Kebab House, The Lost Continent, Rating 80%: beef/chicken kabobs, hummus, yogurt, pretzels, much less of a wait
IOA Circus McGurkus Cafe Stoo-pendous, Suess Landing, Rating 75%, Fried chicken combo w corn bread or corn on the cob and mashed potatoes with homestyle gravy. Everything else on the menu is just average. 
USF Beverly Hills Boulangerie, Hollywood, Rating: 89%, Hot breakfast sandwiches; soups; paninis; turkey, roast beef, tuna, ham and Swiss sandwiches; veggie sandwich; pastries; coffee
USF Mel’s Drive-In, Hollywood, Rating 60%, don't make a special trip, burger place, chicken fingers, grilled chicken sandwiches, fries
IOA Captain America Diner, Marvel Super Hero Island, Rating 70%, sub-par, kids burger is same size as adult burger
USF Classic Monsters Café, Production Central, Rating: 56%, don't make special trip, avg burgers, chicken, ribs, huge pizza slices for $8, there's nothing served here that you can't get better somewhere else.


----------



## brave321

damo said:


> If you check out the first post, there is a link to the recommendations from this board via some polls.





David Kohn said:


> Coupled with the polls mentioned, here's some additional info I pulled from a variety of websites:


Great thanks so much!


----------



## Charade67

atricks said:


> A new Character Dinner is starting this Thursday, the Marvel Character dinner buffet  Thu-Sun only
> 
> It's $49 for adults and $25 for kids, it needs to be booked in advance to guarantee a spot:
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/marvel-character-dinner/



My family did the Marvel Character dinner. The food was okay, but not great. My husband described it as “theme park average”. The service was great. They had plenty of employees there to clear plates, refill drinks, take pictures, etc.  The character interaction was also great. We saw Spiderman, Captain America, Wolverine, Storm, Rogue, and Cyclops. The characters came to each table, interacted with all the guests (there were especially good with the children), and posed for several pictures. We got 3 (I think) digital downloads as part of the package, but I haven’t viewed them yet.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> My family did the Marvel Character dinner. The food was okay, but not great. My husband described it as “theme park average”. The service was great. They had plenty of employees there to clear plates, refill drinks, take pictures, etc.  The character interaction was also great. We saw Spiderman, Captain America, Wolverine, Storm, Rogue, and Cyclops. The characters came to each table, interacted with all the guests (there were especially good with the children), and posed for several pictures. We got 3 (I think) digital downloads as part of the package, but I haven’t viewed them yet.



I was actually thinking about doing this, but it's only offered on Sunday and Saturday during the time I am there. Sunday is my first day at the park and I think I'll be too tired from travel and everything and Saturday is my last day, the only day the park is open late while I am there and I don't want to use 2 hours of night time on my last day.


----------



## Charade67

I wonder why it isn’t offered Thursday or Friday, unless it’s already sold out for those 2 days.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> I wonder why it isn’t offered Thursday or Friday, unless it’s already sold out for those 2 days.



Probably because park attendance for those days is rated at a 2 out of 10. Not enough people to offer it during the week.


----------



## derekjd

Is the superstar character breakfast no longer offered?  We loved this last visit and wanted to book again for our upcoming February visit.  Loved the special viewing for the afternoon parade that came with it.


----------



## damo

derekjd said:


> Is the superstar character breakfast no longer offered?  We loved this last visit and wanted to book again for our upcoming February visit.  Loved the special viewing for the afternoon parade that came with it.



It will probably be back after the Grinch one is over.


----------



## G719

Are older kids allowed to order from the kids meals at table service?  Kids will be 10 and 13.


----------



## Lori74

I do not like grilled food, but love burgers. Are there any good burger places that use a flat top?


----------



## damo

G719 said:


> Are older kids allowed to order from the kids meals at table service?  Kids will be 10 and 13.


I have never heard of anyone having an issue with it.


----------



## msmama

I've newly (very newly) diagnosed gluten sensitive. 

I've read all the menus and it looks like only a couple of the restaurants have dedicated gluten free menus.  Is that really the only choice I have?  Would quick service places with sandwiches or burgers be likely to have gluten free buns?  Are the salads pre-made or is it possible to get them without croutons?  I tried to check the Allergy Info link on the first page, too, but the link didn't lead me anywhere.  

This is brand new so I have no idea how sensitive I am quite yet - like I'm hoping I'd be able to just take a burger off a bun with no repercussions, but that remains to be seen/tested.  

Any advice for those who have been there/done that would be helpful.


----------



## damo

msmama said:


> I've newly (very newly) diagnosed gluten sensitive.
> 
> I've read all the menus and it looks like only a couple of the restaurants have dedicated gluten free menus.  Is that really the only choice I have?  Would quick service places with sandwiches or burgers be likely to have gluten free buns?  Are the salads pre-made or is it possible to get them without croutons?  I tried to check the Allergy Info link on the first page, too, but the link didn't lead me anywhere.
> 
> This is brand new so I have no idea how sensitive I am quite yet - like I'm hoping I'd be able to just take a burger off a bun with no repercussions, but that remains to be seen/tested.
> 
> Any advice for those who have been there/done that would be helpful.



Thanks for letting me know that the link is broken.  https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/food-allergies/index.html


----------



## Smuggs

heading to Universal next month so I will try and get menus for the ones that photobucket ate


----------



## macraven

msmama said:


> I've newly (very newly) diagnosed gluten sensitive.
> 
> I've read all the menus and it looks like only a couple of the restaurants have dedicated gluten free menus.  Is that really the only choice I have?  Would quick service places with sandwiches or burgers be likely to have gluten free buns?  Are the salads pre-made or is it possible to get them without croutons?  I tried to check the Allergy Info link on the first page, too, but the link didn't lead me anywhere.
> 
> This is brand new so I have no idea how sensitive I am quite yet - like I'm hoping I'd be able to just take a burger off a bun with no repercussions, but that remains to be seen/tested.
> 
> Any advice for those who have been there/done that would be helpful.




Look at the quick access links sticky

You can contact UO and discuss your dietary needs prior to your trip

No one needs to have medical issues while on vacation!

I read more peeps talk about being gluten free and UO is aware of meeting their guests needs


----------



## macraven

I just checked that sticky

Where you see the 

“Send us a note “ click on the link

It is set up for you to contact dietary directly for help by email in your food needs and questions

You will receive a reply within 48 hours giving you info you need for gluten free eateries

The chef/team works with all that contacts them


----------



## klo1335

macraven said:


> Look at the quick access links sticky
> 
> You can contact UO and discuss your dietary needs prior to your trip
> 
> No one needs to have medical issues while on vacation!
> 
> I read more peeps talk about being gluten free and UO is aware of meeting their guests needs



I am also recently Gluten Free and when I was looking at some of the menus on the UO site, certain items have (GF) next to it which means it can be prepared Gluten Free.


----------



## pattyw

Just wanted to share that we just returned from a short trip and ate at Mythos for lunch again.  Had a fantastic lunch and great service! Love the Pad Thai!! Also- I made a reservation the same morning on the phone app.  We had no wait when we arrived.  Those that walked in were told 50-60 minutes!


----------



## Sparkly

Can I ask the cashiers about dairy-free menu items or do I need to call ahead to ask?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I just checked that sticky
> 
> Where you see the
> 
> “Send us a note “ click on the link
> 
> It is set up for you to contact dietary directly for help by email in your food needs and questions
> 
> You will receive a reply within 48 hours giving you info you need for gluten free eateries
> 
> The chef/team works with all that contacts them



Best advice for anyone with any questions about allergies or intolerances of any kind. 

We found them to be excellent when we contacted them about a few intolerances, but friends who have a child with life threatening allergies, they were incredibly impressed with the contact they had. They were called back within a day or so.


----------



## antmaril

I returned last night from three nights at Royal Pacific Resort at Universal.  We had lunch at Mythos, Cowfish and Toothsome Chocolate Emporium, and dinner at Margaritaville and Vivo Italian.  Everything was fantastic!  We had absolutely no complaints on any of these meals.  Food and service were all excellent.  Toothsome was outrageous.  My son had a "Blue Plate" Burger = half pound burger, cheese, grilled meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy and corn on a brioche bun.  It was crazy!  My brother-in-law had a patty melt made with French toast.  We had sundaes for dessert!  HUGE and delicious!


----------



## CPanther95

After many years/visits loving Mama Della's, we had two consecutive bad meals there (4/17 and 10/17). IIRC, my meal was mediocre on 4/17, but all four of us in 10/17 were very disappointed. Not sure what changed, but we will probably pass for the first time in 17 or 18 years on our next trip. Also disappointed that Mythos replaced the mashed potatoes in my go-to beef medallions entree with some vegetable medley a while ago. Last trip, I just asked the chef to make me an "adult" grilled cheese sandwich to go with the always fantastic Tuscan tomato soup.

On the flip side, we tried the Mexican restaurant in City Walk right after opening and the service was horrendous so we skipped it the next trip or 2. Last trip, we tried again and the service was great. Everything we had to eat there was also great. This has made it to our must-do list each trip.

... and a medium rare CBCLT at Cowfish is still one of the best hamburgers I've ever had.


----------



## psac

CPanther95 said:


> After many years/visits loving Mama Della's, we had two consecutive bad meals there (4/17 and 10/17). IIRC, my meal was mediocre on 4/17, but all four of us in 10/17 were very disappointed. Not sure what changed, but we will probably pass for the first time in 17 or 18 years on our next trip. Also disappointed that Mythos replaced the mashed potatoes in my go-to beef medallions entree with some vegetable medley a while ago. Last trip, I just asked the chef to make me an "adult" grilled cheese sandwich to go with the always fantastic Tuscan tomato soup.
> 
> On the flip side, we tried the Mexican restaurant in City Walk right after opening and the service was horrendous so we skipped it the next trip or 2. Last trip, we tried again and the service was great. Everything we had to eat there was also great. This has made it to our must-do list each trip.
> 
> ... and a medium rare CBCLT at Cowfish is still one of the best hamburgers I've ever had.



We were thinking of Mama Dellas for our next trip, but it sounds like we’ll skip it. Has anyone tried Bice lately? We loved it 6 or 7 years ago, but that’s a lifetime in theme park years!!


----------



## Smuggs

I am updating menus after my last trip, but a new one is the Emack and Bolio breakfast one

http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/emack-and-bolio-breakfast-menu/


----------



## damo

Smuggs said:


> I am updating menus after my last trip, but a new one is the Emack and Bolio breakfast one
> 
> http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/emack-and-bolio-breakfast-menu/


Thanks, I added it.


----------



## Linkura

Best restaurant on property regardless of cost?  It looks like people here like The Palm but I looked at the menu and most of their entrees are steak... and my husband is allergic.   How is Bice- especially for people who are used to GOOD Italian food (we're in Boston)?  How is The Islands Dining Room- we're likely going to stay at RPR?

Thanks all.


----------



## macraven

_Island Dining Room has an asian flair for the menu

The Wok experience is held on certain nights and times and I do go for that.

Breakfast at RPR is either a menu order or the breakfast buffet_


----------



## Linkura

We are probably going to go for the breakfast buffet at least once- probably more if we like it.  We're fans of breakfast buffets as they often fill us up enough to have a snack instead of lunch and keep us going through the day without having to stop for a meal.  Not so much for lunch/dinner buffets.


----------



## macraven

_The breakfast buffet has a bit of everything there.
Fruit, pastries, toast/bagels, cereal (hot and cold), juice, pancakes, sausage, potatoes, biscuits, gravy, etc

There is also the made to order eggs section.
One person handles a couple of orders at a time.
I always go with the sunnyside up eggs....

Many go with the omeletes which can have many items included in it.

The buffet is one set price.
The will discount for the AP pass
(preferred/premier)

Table service with ordering is also popular.

Islands does not have a dinner buffet.
Only menu ordering_

_I usually do the breakfast buffet about 4 mornings and I have no appetite until late afternoon._


----------



## englishrose47

Going in October with a group of 8 individuals with Intelectural Disabilities !! !! Will be our 3rd trip of this sort . Always had a great time .Enjoyed the Bread Box in City walk for lunch, had an awful supper at Mythos , food service wait time , was the only downer of the trip!! Funny thing was when we had lunch there a year or so before it was amazing !!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Linkura said:


> Best restaurant on property regardless of cost?  It looks like people here like The Palm but I looked at the menu and most of their entrees are steak... and my husband is allergic.   How is Bice- especially for people who are used to GOOD Italian food (we're in Boston)?  How is The Islands Dining Room- we're likely going to stay at RPR?
> 
> Thanks all.



Our go-to "expensive" restaurant is Palm, but since you aren't going there, Bice does look wonderful. We go to Vivo for our Italian meal and enjoy the food, wine, desserts and coffee. Another nice place at RPR is Tchoup Tchoup. The photos don't do it justice, it's such a pretty place.


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Our go-to "expensive" restaurant is Palm, but since you aren't going there, Bice does look wonderful. We go to Vivo for our Italian meal and enjoy the food, wine, desserts and coffee. Another nice place at RPR is Tchoup Tchoup. The photos don't do it justice, it's such a pretty place.



Tchoup Chop has now closed sadly..........


----------



## SgtTibbs

I'm planning on a Shake from Toothsome for dinner at least one night during my stay.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

schumigirl said:


> Tchoup Chop has now closed sadly..........


Oh no!


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Oh no!



Yep, it closed in December........

We had a last meal there in September last year.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

schumigirl said:


> Yep, it closed in December........
> 
> We had a last meal there in September last year.



I just looked back in this thread and saw the post. Sounds like they weren't doing enough business. Admittedly, they never seemed terribly crowded when we went, but we tend to eat early. It was so easy to get there from the boat dock after a day at the parks. My daughter will be bummed, she loved their menu.


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> I just looked back in this thread and saw the post. Sounds like they weren't doing enough business. Admittedly, they never seemed terribly crowded when we went, but we tend to eat early. It was so easy to get there from the boat dock after a day at the parks. My daughter will be bummed, she loved their menu.



Apparently they were busy enough with conventions and conferences, but for some reason they still closed. 

We had to wait a few times as they were so busy, but we always managed to eat there....yes, the menu was good........


----------



## schumigirl

For anyone interested in the Wok Experience in Islands Restaurant at RPR.........

It’s now on every night until mid to late August, instead of select nights only. 

It was very good.


----------



## ELSA711

I will definitely be utilizing this thread before our 8 night trip come June.  Wish I saw it last year prior to our first night dinner at Café 4


----------



## mjhtvchick

schumigirl said:


> For anyone interested in the Wok Experience in Islands Restaurant at RPR.........
> 
> It’s now on every night until mid to late August, instead of select nights only.
> 
> It was very good.




Did you happen to notice if they are still doing the breakfast buffet?  There was a question here about if a few days back and the Universal and Loews websites are unclear. Thanks!!


----------



## damo

mjhtvchick said:


> Did you happen to notice if they are still doing the breakfast buffet?  There was a question here about if a few days back and the Universal and Loews websites are unclear. Thanks!!



The Universal website says, "Browse the daily breakfast buffet, or order a la carte Eggs Benedict and signature Hawaiian pancakes."


----------



## schumigirl

mjhtvchick said:


> Did you happen to notice if they are still doing the breakfast buffet?  There was a question here about if a few days back and the Universal and Loews websites are unclear. Thanks!!



Yep, as damo mentioned it is still there.......


----------



## mjhtvchick

damo said:


> The Universal website says, "Browse the daily breakfast buffet, or order a la carte Eggs Benedict and signature Hawaiian pancakes."



Thanks!  Its not mentioned specifically on the menu on either site so I wasn't sure.  My husband is looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> For anyone interested in the Wok Experience in Islands Restaurant at RPR.........
> 
> It’s now on every night until mid to late August, instead of select nights only.
> 
> It was very good.



Thanks!  Just went to the website to look at the details and this looks great! Will have to try this in May!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Thanks!  Just went to the website to look at the details and this looks great! Will have to try this in May!



We really enjoyed it.....they are good at asking what you like and don't like........

We mixed the Teriyaki sauce with a Szechuan type of sauce and it was lovely.......we will do it again.


----------



## damo

mjhtvchick said:


> Thanks!  Its not mentioned specifically on the menu on either site so I wasn't sure.  My husband is looking forward to trying it out!



It is delicious!


----------



## ELSA711

I've been racking my brain for weeks trying to figure out where my boys can just grab a hot breakfast sandwich on way to park as sit down breakfast just isn't for us yet they need a hot protein. 
Burger King!  How simple and yet I had to read this thread to figure it out.
Sometimes I wonder if I over think things.


----------



## hhoope01

If you are going to IOA, the Croissant Moon is another option.  My son loves their Egg/sausage croissant sandwich for breakfast.


----------



## prairiesarah

ELSA711 said:


> I've been racking my brain for weeks trying to figure out where my boys can just grab a hot breakfast sandwich on way to park as sit down breakfast just isn't for us yet they need a hot protein.
> Burger King!  How simple and yet I had to read this thread to figure it out.
> Sometimes I wonder if I over think things.



Starbucks should have hot breakfast sandwiches too.


----------



## christophfam

ELSA711 said:


> I've been racking my brain for weeks trying to figure out where my boys can just grab a hot breakfast sandwich on way to park as sit down breakfast just isn't for us yet they need a hot protein.
> Burger King!  How simple and yet I had to read this thread to figure it out.
> Sometimes I wonder if I over think things.



Where are you staying? RPR has a great croissant sandwich with egg and ham I think? Remember it being great and big just can’t remember what the meat was.. in the grab and go area setup in Orchids in the mornings.


----------



## damo

christophfam said:


> Where are you staying? RPR has a great croissant sandwich with egg and ham I think? Remember it being great and big just can’t remember what the meat was.. in the grab and go area setup in Orchids in the mornings.



The meat is bacon.  The sandwich is delicious!


----------



## ELSA711

christophfam said:


> Where are you staying? RPR has a great croissant sandwich with egg and ham I think? Remember it being great and big just can’t remember what the meat was.. in the grab and go area setup in Orchids in the mornings.



Thanks so much!  We are torn between HRH and PB.  I don't know why I just couldn't think through it rationally, seemed like the simplest problem. 
We did RPR last year and liked it enough but the rooms seemed way small for our family of 5 and we stay comfortably in Caribbean Beach @ WDW not sure what the issue is @ RPR


----------



## damo

ELSA711 said:


> Thanks so much!  We are torn between HRH and PB.  I don't know why I just couldn't think through it rationally, seemed like the simplest problem.
> We did RPR last year and liked it enough but the rooms seemed way small for our family of 5 and we stay comfortably in Caribbean Beach @ WDW not sure what the issue is @ RPR



Rooms are bigger at RPR than CBBR.  However, RPR has queen beds where the CBBR has doubles.

The Gelateria at PBH has breakfast sandwiches too.


----------



## CJK

damo said:


> Rooms are bigger at RPR than CBBR. However, RPR has queen beds where the CBBR has doubles.


Not sure when OP stayed at CBR, but the rooms now have Queen size beds. The exception is the Pirate themed rooms which are still doubles. I was interested to hear the comparison between RPR and CBR. Its been a few years since I stayed at RPR, and can't remember thinking if the rooms were large or small in scale.


----------



## ELSA711

damo said:


> Rooms are bigger at RPR than CBBR.  However, RPR has queen beds where the CBBR has doubles.
> 
> The Gelateria at PBH has breakfast sandwiches too.


Hmm, maybe that is it the queen beds @ RPR made the room feel smaller and then throwing the cot in there.  Nightmare with 5 people and all that luggage from our 2 week trip.  Never realized the CBBR rooms had double beds plus the fold down helped with space.

Thanks again for all the tips.  My boys can't survive on just granola bars for breakfast like us girls but momma don't have time for no sit down breakfast! (maybe 1 or 2)


----------



## damo

ELSA711 said:


> Hmm, maybe that is it the queen beds @ RPR made the room feel smaller and then throwing the cot in there.  Nightmare with 5 people and all that luggage from our 2 week trip.  Never realized the CBBR rooms had double beds plus the fold down helped with space.
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips.  My boys can't survive on just granola bars for breakfast like us girls but momma don't have time for no sit down breakfast! (maybe 1 or 2)



Looks like beds have changed since I was there and they now have queens.

Lots of quick breakfast ideas at Portofino if you decide to stay there.


----------



## ELSA711

Thanks everyone, looking forward to eating around Universal.  Our first experience last year wasn't great but love this thread and the one with pics!


----------



## CJK

When the Wok Experience is on select nights only, do you know what days of the week? Some friends are going mid August, so it *may* revert back to select nights instead of daily around the time of their trip. TIA!


----------



## macraven

_The Wok Experience days should be listed on the hotel site.

Check the RPR sticky 

I did see it is nightly at this point but do not know for how long.

When I was there in October, it was only held two nights a week.
It closed at 9:00 pm_


----------



## schumigirl

*They just told us Wok Experience would be till mid to late August mac, no specific dates  *


----------



## Smuggs

I updated EVERY resort restaurant menu on the http://www.stayinguniversal.com site. 
Next I have EVERY park menu (full dining, counter service and most carts) to add and hope to get those started this week.

What I am looking for are Room Service Menus for all resorts and if anyone has a recent club level nightly menu I would love to add those as well.


----------



## Linkura

Smuggs said:


> I updated EVERY resort restaurant menu on the http://www.stayinguniversal.com site.
> Next I have EVERY park menu (full dining, counter service and most carts) to add and hope to get those started this week.
> 
> What I am looking for are Room Service Menus for all resorts and if anyone has a recent club level nightly menu I would love to add those as well.


Thanks for all the hard work on this!


----------



## macraven

Smuggs said:


> I updated EVERY resort restaurant menu on the http://www.stayinguniversal.com site.
> Next I have EVERY park menu (full dining, counter service and most carts) to add and hope to get those started this week.
> 
> _What I am looking for are Room Service Menus for all resorts and if anyone has a recent club level nightly menu I would love to add those as well._


_When I have time, I'll look at the room service menu I brought back with me last October.
During HHN, they do add additional menu to cover hhn food treats in that season.

The breakfast room service menu at RPR, is basically the same as the order menu you read in the Island Dining Room.



Note:  came back to add that post 2530 has pics of the RPR room service menu.

It was posted by damo.
so no need for me to look up the one menu i brought back home with me _


----------



## Smuggs

Thanks. Damo's are from 2016 which was the last time I updated room service menus, was hoping to see if anyone there recently had any in case there have been changes.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Smuggs said:


> Thanks. Damo's are from 2016 which was the last time I updated room service menus, was hoping to see if anyone there recently had any in case there have been changes.



I will be at HRH at the end of the month and can get their room service menu then if someone doesn't update before then.


----------



## Smuggs

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> I will be at HRH at the end of the month and can get their room service menu then if someone doesn't update before then.



That would be fantastic! thank you!


----------



## mjhtvchick

Smuggs said:


> I updated EVERY resort restaurant menu on the http://www.stayinguniversal.com site.
> Next I have EVERY park menu (full dining, counter service and most carts) to add and hope to get those started this week.
> 
> What I am looking for are Room Service Menus for all resorts and if anyone has a recent club level nightly menu I would love to add those as well.




I will be at RPR in May - if you don't have it by then, I will send your way!


----------



## ELSA711

Wondering if anyone has ever really eaten @Moe‘s
The only place my 7yr old insists on going (not sure if that says something about our parenting or not) LOL
Of course DH and I will get Duff beer but we would want to get kids just a bite to eat to enjoy atmosphere a bit longer.
How bad is the food? Anyone know first hand?


----------



## macraven

_Moe's is a chain eatery.
Have eaten at them quite a few times.
The Moe's in City Walk is set up the same way as the other Moe's eateries.

Food is okay but I find better choices in City Walk
I have a Moe's near where I live so it is nothing special to me when at UO.

Listed their basic site info :_


*Mexican & Tex Mex Food Menu: Tacos, Burritos | Moe's Menu*
https://www.moes.com/menu

Fresh, Flavorful and made for you. Three Amigos. You've hit the trifecta with Moe's new Three Amigos tacos. Start with corn tortillas then add carnitas, chicken, and steak.
*Burrito Bowls*
burrito bowls. BOWL'D SOUTHWEST FLAVORS. Moes ...
*Salads*
With taco & Mexican salads named The Close Talker, Moe's isn't ...
*Burritos*
We're not your average burrito restaurant. Create a custom ...
*Tacos*
We use only the freshest ingredients in our Mexican ...
*Sides*
Moe's has the best side-pieces around. See for yourself.
*Stacks*
If you enjoy Mexican wraps & Mexican flatbreads, then you ...


----------



## cschaaf

macraven said:


> _Moe's is a chain eatery.
> Have eaten at them quite a few times.
> The Moe's in City Walk is set up the same way as the other Moe's eateries.
> 
> Food is okay but I find better choices in City Walk
> I have a Moe's near where I live so it is nothing special to me when at UO.
> 
> Listed their basic site info :_
> 
> 
> *Mexican & Tex Mex Food Menu: Tacos, Burritos | Moe's Menu*
> https://www.moes.com/menu
> 
> Fresh, Flavorful and made for you. Three Amigos. You've hit the trifecta with Moe's new Three Amigos tacos. Start with corn tortillas then add carnitas, chicken, and steak.
> *Burrito Bowls*
> burrito bowls. BOWL'D SOUTHWEST FLAVORS. Moes ...
> *Salads*
> With taco & Mexican salads named The Close Talker, Moe's isn't ...
> *Burritos*
> We're not your average burrito restaurant. Create a custom ...
> *Tacos*
> We use only the freshest ingredients in our Mexican ...
> *Sides*
> Moe's has the best side-pieces around. See for yourself.
> *Stacks*
> If you enjoy Mexican wraps & Mexican flatbreads, then you ...



Or was @ELSA711 asking about Moe's Tavern?

If Moe's Tavern, I don't believe they have a food menu in the tavern. However, the tavern is connected to the Fast Food Blvd 'food court' area. You can get food there, then take it back to Moe's Tavern to eat. Lots of choices in the food court: Krusty Burger, Cletus' Chicken Shack, Lisa's Teehouse of Horror, The Frying Dutchman.


----------



## patster734

cschaaf said:


> Or was @ELSA711 asking about Moe's Tavern?
> 
> If Moe's Tavern, I don't believe they have a food menu in the tavern. However, the tavern is connected to the Fast Food Blvd 'food court' area. You can get food there, then take it back to Moe's Tavern to eat. Lots of choices in the food court: Krusty Burger, Cletus' Chicken Shack, Lisa's Teehouse of Horror, The Frying Dutchman.



This past February when we were visiting Universal Orlando, we wanted to grab a beer at Moe’s Tavern, but there were 2 CMs directing people to enter through the food court.  So we ended up going to the Duff Beer Garden to get our beer.


----------



## ELSA711

cschaaf said:


> Or was @ELSA711 asking about Moe's Tavern?
> 
> If Moe's Tavern, I don't believe they have a food menu in the tavern. However, the tavern is connected to the Fast Food Blvd 'food court' area. You can get food there, then take it back to Moe's Tavern to eat. Lots of choices in the food court: Krusty Burger, Cletus' Chicken Shack, Lisa's Teehouse of Horror, The Frying Dutchman.


Yes I meant Moe's Tavern, sorry for the confusion.

My kid's love the Simpsons and totally want to go to Moe's Tavern for ambience.  Just wasn't sure if we could go in for a couple of Duff beers and hang even with kids for a few.


----------



## Linkura

ELSA711 said:


> Yes I meant Moe's Tavern, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> My kid's love the Simpsons and totally want to go to Moe's Tavern for ambience.  Just wasn't sure if we could go in for a couple of Duff beers and hang even with kids for a few.


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## macraven

_Hahahahahhahahaha....
big difference of the two places....._


----------



## pepperandchips

Hey homies! It’s been a while but I am excited that we are returning to UO this fall. I know it’s a looooong way off but I am so excited I am already thinking of plans (and making my budget)... we are doing universal two days over thanksgiving (Wednesday and Thursday) including Thanksgiving Day, which lends itself to eating. I’d like to plan something special - could be unique or fancy, but something different - for Thanksgiving Day. Recommendations? The Kitchen at Hard Rock is probably the front runner at present. We have a location of The Palm here in Atlanta, so it’s not high on my list but I would still consider it. I’m not averse to offsite if someone has another suggestion! Thanks, pals!


----------



## macraven

Some of the hotels set up a buffet for T day

Book in advance as they do fill up 

Prices in the past have been high for Tday buffets


----------



## klo1335

pepperandchips said:


> The Kitchen at Hard Rock is probably the front runner at present



We did this back in 2016 when my dad offered to pay   It is expensive at $60/person over the age of 10.  We will also be back Thanksgiving week of 2018 but don't plan on doing this again.  We are exploring other options.  If you Google Universal Orlando Thanksgiving 2017, I recall reading some other options.


----------



## pepperandchips

klo1335 said:


> We did this back in 2016 when my dad offered to pay   It is expensive at $60/person over the age of 10.  We will also be back Thanksgiving week of 2018 but don't plan on doing this again.  We are exploring other options.  If you Google Universal Orlando Thanksgiving 2017, I recall reading some other options.



Thank you! Did they only have the buffet or could you order from a menu? We don't tend to love buffet offerings, but willing to give a nice one a chance! My fiancé's birthday is on the Wednesday of Thanksgiving week so I was looking for something more special and less turkey-ish as a nice celebration meal, haha.


----------



## HollyMD

Forgive me of this has been asked before(and probably has) but how strict is Universal on kids menus? My 80 yr old mom will be with us and she eats like a bird. At WDW, we have no problem her ordering off the kids menu when she so chooses. Not sure about Universal as she has never been there with us


----------



## macraven

_I don’t think you will have an issue.

I have read in older trip reports of an elderly person ordering the kids meal 

The selections of the kids meal is limited

Check the menus and see if there is more than kid type of food before you go
I know chicken nuggets is one of the meals
_


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you for your response!


----------



## macraven

_You can contact guest services HollyMD in advance to make sure the adult can order off the kids menus

Here is the number you can call.

Know in advance so no surprises then you are in the parks and hungry_

*Guest Services
(407) 224-4233*


----------



## klo1335

pepperandchips said:


> Thank you! Did they only have the buffet or could you order from a menu? We don't tend to love buffet offerings, but willing to give a nice one a chance! My fiancé's birthday is on the Wednesday of Thanksgiving week so I was looking for something more special and less turkey-ish as a nice celebration meal, haha.



It is only a buffet so you can't order off a menu.  This is why we are looking a different options.  My oldest DD is 11 and considered adult prices but she will not eat $60 worth of food to justify the price of the buffet.


----------



## macraven

_Peppersandchip, city walk basic eateries will have menu ordering
Moes
Burger King
Bread basket
Etc 

The fast food places will have the everyday usual menus

Not sure if NBC Sports has anything unique
Would assume their normal menu_

_
You can contact  them now to find out_


----------



## JaxDad

macraven said:


> _Peppersandchip, city walk basic eateries will have menu ordering
> Moes
> Burger King
> Bread basket
> Etc
> 
> The fast food places will have the everyday usual menus
> 
> Not sure if NBA City has anything unique
> Would assume their normal menu_
> 
> _
> You can contact  them now to find out_


NBA City has a VERY limited menu...


----------



## macraven

_hahahahahah, caught my blooper.......

NBC Sports is what I should have posted.....


I'll correct it in case of newbies reading this thread and not understanding where the heck is that place.......


but I'll leave your quote of my blooper as is.
we all need a good laugh at times._


----------



## pepperandchips

macraven said:


> _hahahahahah, caught my blooper.......
> 
> NBC Sports is what I should have posted.....
> 
> 
> I'll correct it in case of newbies reading this thread and not understanding where the heck is that place.......
> 
> 
> but I'll leave your quote of my blooper as is.
> we all need a good laugh at times._



What's worse is that I knew exactly what you were talking about! NBA City, NBC Sports...  just kidding we actually love NBC Sports but maybe not for Thanksgiving. I appreciate the input. I will probably call Bice to see what their Thanksgiving set up will be like or look offsite for some non-turkey non-buffet options. 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## justjane

pepperandchips said:


> Hey homies! It’s been a while but I am excited that we are returning to UO this fall. I know it’s a looooong way off but I am so excited I am already thinking of plans (and making my budget)... we are doing universal two days over thanksgiving (Wednesday and Thursday) including Thanksgiving Day, which lends itself to eating. I’d like to plan something special - could be unique or fancy, but something different - for Thanksgiving Day. Recommendations? The Kitchen at Hard Rock is probably the front runner at present. We have a location of The Palm here in Atlanta, so it’s not high on my list but I would still consider it. I’m not averse to offsite if someone has another suggestion! Thanks, pals!


We were at UO last Thanksgiving and we went to Three Broomsticks. They had a holiday feast that feeds 4. It was very yummy, and a fun, different twist to celebrate Thanksgiving Harry Potter style.


----------



## Disney Addicted

What about taxes?  Are they extra or included in the price of the menus?  Oh, and what percentage is the tax if there is?  6.5%?

For sit-down restaurants, counter-service and snack kiosks.


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> What about taxes?  Are they extra or included in the price of the menus?  Oh, and what percentage is the tax if there is?  6.5%?
> 
> For sit-down restaurants, counter-service and snack kiosks.



Taxes are not included in the menu prices.  It is 6.5%


----------



## Kivara

Disney Addicted said:


> What about taxes?  Are they extra or included in the price of the menus?  Oh, and what percentage is the tax if there is?  6.5%?
> 
> For sit-down restaurants, counter-service and snack kiosks.



Tax is not included on listed prices. Tax is 6.5% (according to my receipts from 2016)

Well damo's fingers won the race


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> Tax is not included on listed prices. Tax is 6.5% (according to my receipts from 2016)
> 
> Well damo's fingers won the race



Don’t think I’ve ever seen a menu in The States with tax already added to to cost of meals on any menu??


----------



## damo

Kivara said:


> Tax is not included on listed prices. Tax is 6.5% (according to my receipts from 2016)
> 
> Well damo's fingers won the race



That's funny that we both waited 13 hours and then posted at the same time.


----------



## Disney Addicted

damo said:


> Taxes are not included in the menu prices.  It is 6.5%





Kivara said:


> Tax is not included on listed prices. Tax is 6.5% (according to my receipts from 2016)
> 
> Well damo's fingers won the race



Thanks!


----------



## atricks

Emeril's in CityWalk is closing for good on July 7th, see http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...losing-universal-citywalk-20180508-story.html


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

As requested, I took cellphone photos of the HRH room service menu. They're sitting in my Google Photos. What's the best way to upload them here? Back in the day, I used Photobucket, but not now.
Thanks.


----------



## damo

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> As requested, I took cellphone photos of the HRH room service menu. They're sitting in my Google Photos. What's the best way to upload them here? Back in the day, I used Photobucket, but not now.
> Thanks.



You can upload them directly now.  Just click on the upload a file button right beside the post reply button.  I will then just link to them on the first page.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Just tried, and it says the uploaded file is too large for the server to process.
Edit:. Looks like I'll have to wait and try resizing the photos on my laptop first. I'll get them posted here as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Polyonmymind

Could anyone say if the 3 Broom Sticks is better than Leaky Cauldron?    My tribe did not care for the Leaky Cauldron at all.


----------



## damo

Polyonmymind said:


> Could anyone say if the 3 Broom Sticks is better than Leaky Cauldron?    My tribe did not care for the Leaky Cauldron at all.



They are very different menus at the two restaurants.  Three Broomsticks is more traditional fare.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Room service menus from Royal Pacific Resort - May 2018

Part 1


----------



## mjhtvchick

Part 2


----------



## glvsav37

talk to me about character dining. Will be down in 2 months and staying at HRH. Is there any character dinning meals? We do them often at WDW but its our first Univ trip. thanks!


----------



## damo

glvsav37 said:


> talk to me about character dining. Will be down in 2 months and staying at HRH. Is there any character dinning meals? We do them often at WDW but its our first Univ trip. thanks!



https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/character-dining/index.html

They used to have character dining at each of the hotels but don't seem to anymore.


----------



## Smuggs

Thanks mjhtvchick!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Hopefully these will post ok.  The images were too large pixel-wise, and I had to do some googling/youtubing to figure out how to resize photos on my laptop.  These pages are from the HRH room service menu from our trip in early May.  If these breakfast menus look ok, I'll get the rest done tomorrow.  Sorry it took so long, I had to move out of my condo after vacation to have my bathroom renovated, so it's been a crazy month.  I definitely will post the rest though!


----------



## Smuggs

They look great!


----------



## macraven

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Hopefully these will post ok.  The images were too large pixel-wise, and I had to do some googling/youtubing to figure out how to resize photos on my laptop.  These pages are from the HRH room service menu from our trip in early May.  If these breakfast menus look ok, I'll get the rest done tomorrow.  Sorry it took so long, I had to move out of my condo after vacation to have my bathroom renovated, so it's been a crazy month.  I definitely will post the rest though!
> 
> View attachment 326212 View attachment 326213 View attachment 326214 View attachment 326215 View attachment 326216


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Here's the rest of the HRH room service menu over the next couple of posts.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip




----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip




----------



## pattyw

Thanks for posting the HRH room service menu @AuroraluvsPhillip ! I've always meant to take pictures of it when we stay there.  Now I have it!


----------



## schumigirl

Here are the updated StrongWater offerings damo…….


----------



## damo

Thanks everyone.  Updates have been made to the original post.  Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Lynne G

You have Cowfish accepting and not accepting priority seating listed on the first page. 

I will be there in August, so if you need any menu, let me know.  

Thank you so much Damo, this restaurant info stickie is great.


----------



## damo

Lynne G said:


> You have Cowfish accepting and not accepting priority seating listed on the first page.
> 
> I will be there in August, so if you need any menu, let me know.
> 
> Thank you so much Damo, this restaurant info stickie is great.



The one list is for priority seating and the other is for not taking reservations.  I think Cowfish takes priority seating but does not take reservations.  Priority seating is what you get from staying at one of the hotels.  It isn't the same as reservations.


----------



## Lynne G

damo said:


> The one list is for priority seating and the other is for not taking reservations.  I think Cowfish takes priority seating but does not take reservations.  Priority seating is what you get from staying at one of the hotels.  It isn't the same as reservations.




Oh thanks Damo.


----------



## SCSabresfan

What is the current price for the breakfast buffet at Royal Pacific? I have looked at the menus but did not see a price for the buffet? Do they still offer the "Bed and Breakfast" package at Royal Pacific?


----------



## CoachZ

Whakawaiwai menu Volcano Bay.


----------



## CoachZ

One of the menus from Kohala Reef in Volcano Bay.


----------



## CoachZ

The second menu from Kohala Reef in Volcano Bay.


----------



## CoachZ

The third menu from Kohala Reef in Volcano Bay.


----------



## CoachZ

I still have one more menu to post, but I keep getting an error message that the file is too large. I’ll keep trying.


----------



## macraven

SCSabresfan said:


> What is the current price for the breakfast buffet at Royal Pacific? I have looked at the menus but did not see a price for the buffet? Do they still offer the "Bed and Breakfast" package at Royal Pacific?


_Only the hours of the Island breakfast period is listed on the website now.
I did read a trip report where they stated the buffet price increased to ?? $25-6??
(that was with tax)

Last year I ate there twice and the cost for the buffet with my ap discount was $23. and change._


----------



## damo

SCSabresfan said:


> What is the current price for the breakfast buffet at Royal Pacific? I have looked at the menus but did not see a price for the buffet? Do they still offer the "Bed and Breakfast" package at Royal Pacific?



Bed and Breakfast package ... https://www.universalorlando.com/we...acation-packages/bed-and-breakfast/index.html

Buffet price changes frequently.  Not sure of the current price.


----------



## englishrose47

_Going again in October , checking out menus and new attractions_


----------



## atricks

Emeril's is closed (for good) starting today.  Yesterday was the last day.


----------



## Lynne G

RIP Emeril’s.  Here is hoping a nice restaurant replaces it.


----------



## carmelhp

atricks said:


> Emeril's is closed (for good) starting today.  Yesterday was the last day.


And the big empty space at RPR looks sad and awful. I hope they get something exciting very soon.


----------



## englishrose47

I see Finnegans has changed name to Mulligans ???  Has the menu changed???


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> I see Finnegans has changed name to Mulligans ???  Has the menu changed???



Where did you see this?  There is a Mulligan's Irish Pub at Universal Hollywood but I'm not aware of a name change in Orlando.


----------



## damo

carmelhp said:


> And the big empty space at RPR looks sad and awful. I hope they get something exciting very soon.



A minions character breakfast is starting there this weekend.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Where did you see this?  There is a Mulligan's Irish Pub at Universal Hollywood but I'm not aware of a name change in Orlando.


My Bad that must have been what I saw !! I knew yo would know Damo!!!


----------



## policycobb

pepperandchips said:


> Hey homies! It’s been a while but I am excited that we are returning to UO this fall. I know it’s a looooong way off but I am so excited I am already thinking of plans (and making my budget)... we are doing universal two days over thanksgiving (Wednesday and Thursday) including Thanksgiving Day, which lends itself to eating. I’d like to plan something special - could be unique or fancy, but something different - for Thanksgiving Day. Recommendations? The Kitchen at Hard Rock is probably the front runner at present. We have a location of The Palm here in Atlanta, so it’s not high on my list but I would still consider it. I’m not averse to offsite if someone has another suggestion! Thanks, pals!



We ate at Emeril's on City Walk for Thanksgiving last year.  They had a special Thanksgiving menu.  I really liked it.


----------



## damo

policycobb said:


> We ate at Emeril's on City Walk for Thanksgiving last year.  They had a special Thanksgiving menu.  I really liked it.



Emeril's no longer exists.


----------



## pepperandchips

policycobb said:


> We ate at Emeril's on City Walk for Thanksgiving last year.  They had a special Thanksgiving menu.  I really liked it.





damo said:


> Emeril's no longer exists.



Emeril's was my plan until they announced its closure! Our party also grew by a few so my plans are up in the air.


----------



## patster734

Hopefully you are signed up to receive US Resort emails.  I would expect some if not all resorts to offer a special Thanksgiving meal over the holiday.  I remember receiving emails advertising these meals in the past.


----------



## policycobb

Oh no!  I knew the one at RPR was closed.  That's sad.


----------



## karaintn

Do you think there will be any special Thanksgiving or other holiday themed snacks in the parks after Halloween?


----------



## switch15foot

Considering getting a Coke Freestyle cup on upcoming trip; are ICEEs included in the free refills?  and if so how many places have the ICEEs?


----------



## damo

karaintn said:


> Do you think there will be any special Thanksgiving or other holiday themed snacks in the parks after Halloween?



Universal isn't known for its themed snacks, unfortunately.


----------



## damo

switch15foot said:


> Considering getting a Coke Freestyle cup on upcoming trip; are ICEEs included in the free refills?  and if so how many places have the ICEEs?



Here's a thread with good info for you.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/refillable-cups-or-coke-freestyle.3690467/


----------



## schumigirl

Room service special menu for HHN...…………………..


----------



## schumigirl

Extra room service menu for RP


----------



## chicagoshannon

I've spent some time looking online at Universal menus.  There were only two restaurants that listed kid's menus.  Do the restaurants not have kids meals or do they just not list them online?


----------



## schumigirl

chicagoshannon said:


> I've spent some time looking online at Universal menus.  There were only two restaurants that listed kid's menus.  Do the restaurants not have kids meals or do they just not list them online?



They’re not always online, but there are kids menus everywhere........

Never been to a place in Universal that doesn’t offer a kids menu.


----------



## skylock

schumigirl said:


> They’re not always online, but there are kids menus everywhere........
> 
> Never been to a place in Universal that doesn’t offer a kids menu.



I agree. That is usually what we order from because we snack so much, it is plenty and I can't remember eating anywhere we could not get a kids meal.

The only place I order a full meal is 3 broomsticks, but I am a sucker for fish and chips and I really like their's.

It will be mostly chicken nuggets and small hamburgers, but I do remember getting spaghetti and meatballs one time from somewhere I think on the IOA side. I think it was close to hulk but I could be wrong. It was pretty good.


----------



## schumigirl

skylock said:


> I agree. That is usually what we order from because we snack so much, it is plenty and I can't remember eating anywhere we could not get a kids meal.
> 
> The only place I order a full meal is 3 broomsticks, but I am a sucker for fish and chips and I really like their's.
> 
> It will be mostly chicken nuggets and small hamburgers, but I do remember getting spaghetti and meatballs one time from somewhere I think on the IOA side. I think it was close to hulk but I could be wrong. It was pretty good.



Some kids menu`s are better than others...…..we don't pay attention to them, but friends have spoken of having great kids meals in Cowfish and Island dining room.

We were so disappointed with the fish and chips when we finally tried them......well, the chips anyway.

That`s not chips it`s wedges, small wedges but still wedges. We were expecting British style chip shop chips...……

Fish was kind of decent though......but again, not the type of fish we get in the uk…..it was more like fish goujons. But the aroma of it is beautiful!!!! Forgot about that bit!!!!


----------



## mjhtvchick

schumigirl said:


> Some kids menu`s are better than others...…..we don't pay attention to them, but friends have spoken of having great kids meals in Cowfish and Island dining room.
> 
> We were so disappointed with the fish and chips when we finally tried them......well, the chips anyway.
> 
> That`s not chips it`s wedges, small wedges but still wedges. We were expecting British style chip shop chips...……
> 
> Fish was kind of decent though......but again, not the type of fish we get in the uk…..it was more like fish goujons. But the aroma of it is beautiful!!!! Forgot about that bit!!!!




It s funny - I live in Newfoundland (on the far eastern coast of Canada) where fish and chips is "A Thing" so I am always hesitant to try it in Florida as I feel like there is no way for it to live up to my expectations!  If ordering from a local eatery, the fish is ALWAYS cod and the chips are mostly hand-cut fries.  Yum!!  I would love to know if there is a place in Florida that even comes close to that.


----------



## schumigirl

mjhtvchick said:


> It s funny - I live in Newfoundland (on the far eastern coast of Canada) where fish and chips is "A Thing" so I am always hesitant to try it in Florida as I feel like there is no way for it to live up to my expectations!  If ordering from a local eatery, the fish is ALWAYS cod and the chips are mostly hand-cut fries.  Yum!!  I would love to know if there is a place in Florida that even comes close to that.



Oh my goodness British Fish and chips from a really good chippy is the best!!!! 

In Scotland Haddock is a thing...usually called a special fish supper, coated in breadcrumbs (Panko???)......what Scots call fish and chips......you can get cod too. But that's a regular "fish supper"

In England it`s always Cod and Chips...…..and many other items that makes you wonder if it is still a fish and chip shop!!! 

There is one in Kissimmee that's called The British Chippy…...2925 Vineland Road, Kissimmee...….I think it`s in the strip behind Smokey Bones down that way.....right down on the 192. 

We`ve never gone, as I don't want to eat "British" style food in Orlando, but have heard it`s very good from fellow Brits who have gone......but, yes, like you my worry is it wouldn't reach the standards we are used to back home......lol...….


----------



## skylock

Your fish and chips problems is the same problem I have when I go somewhere and eat Cajun food. I live in Cajun country and it just never hits the mark anywhere else.

I still like the fish and chips at 3 broomsticks, and now it has me wondering if I would like it in the UK, or Scotland.


----------



## Bethany10

schumigirl said:


> There is one in Kissimmee that's called The British Chippy…...2925 Vineland Road, Kissimmee...….I think it`s in the strip behind Smokey Bones down that way.....right down on the 192.



ohhhh Schumi, you just made my DH's day. They lived in London when he was a kid and he loves "real" fish and chips.  I have added it to the list!


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> ohhhh Schumi, you just made my DH's day. They lived in London when he was a kid and he loves "real" fish and chips.  I have added it to the list!



Oh I hope it`s good!!! 

You have to come back and tell us if he does enjoy it...….


----------



## Lynne G

Oops.


----------



## DisneyMom93

I didn't want to start a new thread to ask... Hopefully I can get answers here.

How late are the restaurants open IN the parks?  If the parks close at 7pm what is the latest time you can go in and get a table (or make a reservation) for table service restaurants? Or order a meal for quick service?


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMom93 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread to ask... Hopefully I can get answers here.
> 
> How late are the restaurants open IN the parks?  If the parks close at 7pm what is the latest time you can go in and get a table (or make a reservation) for table service restaurants? Or order a meal for quick service?



Last time to order in the park restaurants is usually 30 minutes before park closing. Never eaten in a quick service restaurant that close to park close.....I`m sure someone else will be able to help with that one....


----------



## macraven

_Schumi is correct

The quick service eateries stops new orders 30 minutes prior to park closing

There have been times a few places stop new orders 40 minutes out from closing 
Just depends on the restaurant 

If you go to Louie’s at 8:45 on a 9:00 closing time, they will sell you any food that has already been made up

I usually hit that place after they stop taking orders and will buy a slice of pizza of what is left

City Walk and the onsite hotels are where you want to go for food when the park restaurants are closed 
_


----------



## wddub2015

Online reservations for Pat O’Brien’s look like they can be scheduled about a month ahead of time, but many days are already showing as “full” on zomato.  I found on another Universal info site (not the Universal site itself) a mention that the restaurant recommends not making a reservation more than 30 days in advance. 

Do the reservations really fill up that quickly that many days are already “full” close to the 30 day point?  Or are phone reservations open further than 30 days into the future?  I could always call to ask, but thought this group would know!

FYIW - I’d be looking to make a reservation for 4 on a Saturday night in late March.


----------



## Spike101

wddub2015 said:


> Do the reservations really fill up that quickly that many days are already “full” close to the 30 day point?



I imagine its only showing as "full" as reservations arent actually available to make yet


----------



## patster734

I don’t like Zomato, and wish they would go back to Opentable.  I had problems using the phone app because it required a local phone number when booking.  Also, attempting to book same day restaurants were usually full.


----------



## anorman

schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness British Fish and chips from a really good chippy is the best!!!!
> 
> There is one in Kissimmee that's called The British Chippy…...2925 Vineland Road, Kissimmee...….I think it`s in the strip behind Smokey Bones down that way.....right down on the 192.





mjhtvchick said:


> It s funny - I live in Newfoundland (on the far eastern coast of Canada) where fish and chips is "A Thing" so I am always hesitant to try it in Florida as I feel like there is no way for it to live up to my expectations!  If ordering from a local eatery, the fish is ALWAYS cod and the chips are mostly hand-cut fries.  Yum!!  I would love to know if there is a place in Florida that even comes close to that.



As a fellow Newfoundlander with an upcoming trip to Florida, I'm glad you asked this question. By the end of two weeks of adventurous eating, I am usually craving a fee and chee with dee and gee. I'm going to have to try that one in Kissimmee. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

anorman said:


> As a fellow Newfoundlander with an upcoming trip to Florida, I'm glad you asked this question. By the end of two weeks of adventurous eating, I am usually craving a fee and chee with dee and gee. I'm going to have to try that one in Kissimmee. Thanks!



Oh come back and let us know how it was for you ......always good to hear opinions on places.......hope you enjoy it......


----------



## wareagle57

Do they allow adults to order off the kids menu? How big are the portions? I do this to save money quite a bit at the place down the road and it's plenty of food for an adult.


----------



## schumigirl

wareagle57 said:


> Do they allow adults to order off the kids menu? How big are the portions? I do this to save money quite a bit at the place down the road and it's plenty of food for an adult.



Yes, you can order off the kids menu.


----------



## anorman

schumigirl said:


> Oh come back and let us know how it was for you ......always good to hear opinions on places.......hope you enjoy it......


Will do


----------



## anorman

schumigirl said:


> Oh come back and let us know how it was for you ......always good to hear opinions on places.......hope you enjoy it......





anorman said:


> Will do



On further searching it looks like this restaurant is permanently closed....too bad since it had great reviews on tripadvisor right up until August. There is another British restaurant/pub in Kissimmee called the Fox and Hound at 3514 W Vine St. I may give this one a try since we will be staying in Kissimmee when we go.


----------



## dismoose23

Are there any must eat/drink snacks/drinks at the parks aside from butter beer and the big pink doughnut (definitely will be getting both of those)? Going in about a week and just curious what Universal has compared to when I was there 20 years ago. Also, for those who have tried it, is the All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi good? I really would like to try and was curious what everyone else thought of it.


----------



## schumigirl

anorman said:


> On further searching it looks like this restaurant is permanently closed....too bad since it had great reviews on tripadvisor right up until August. There is another British restaurant/pub in Kissimmee called the Fox and Hound at 3514 W Vine St. I may give this one a try since we will be staying in Kissimmee when we go.



Oh what a shame it’s closed!!!

We had never been, but only ever heard good reports about it.......

Hope the other place is good!!


----------



## schumigirl

dismoose23 said:


> Are there any must eat/drink snacks/drinks at the parks aside from butter beer and the big pink doughnut (definitely will be getting both of those)? Going in about a week and just curious what Universal has compared to when I was there 20 years ago. Also, for those who have tried it, is the All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi good? I really would like to try and was curious what everyone else thought of it.



Oh my goodness......so many choices!! 

Voodoo Doughnut is excellent..........Butterbeer fudge..........nachos at Margaritaville........

Have a check of the food menus in the stickies......it lists everything on offer........

Haven’t tried that burger from Cowfish, but all the ones we’ve tried have been gorgeous!!


----------



## mnmmoney

dismoose23 said:


> Are there any must eat/drink snacks/drinks at the parks aside from butter beer and the big pink doughnut (definitely will be getting both of those)? Going in about a week and just curious what Universal has compared to when I was there 20 years ago. Also, for those who have tried it, is the All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi good? I really would like to try and was curious what everyone else thought of it.



The All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi is so good! If you like a big mac, you would like it everything but the bun!


----------



## dismoose23

Thank you for the visual on the burgooshi @mnmmoney . That looks delicious! Looking over the menus on the front page I am thinking my list of must tries has grown a bit.


----------



## lebeau

mnmmoney said:


> The All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi is so good! If you like a big mac, you would like it everything but the bun!View attachment 383992



This is my wife's favorite.  She has it multiple times per trip.


----------



## pepperandchips

dismoose23 said:


> Are there any must eat/drink snacks/drinks at the parks aside from butter beer and the big pink doughnut (definitely will be getting both of those)? Going in about a week and just curious what Universal has compared to when I was there 20 years ago. Also, for those who have tried it, is the All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi good? I really would like to try and was curious what everyone else thought of it.



It probably sounds weird but our “must get” item is the pistachio muffin from Croissant Moon bakery. It is *so* good! We also like the pumpkin pasties from the Potter sweets shops. They’re good for breakfast since they’re not as sweet as some of the other stuff.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

dismoose23 said:


> Are there any must eat/drink snacks/drinks at the parks aside from butter beer and the big pink doughnut (definitely will be getting both of those)?


There is a donut sundae in Simpsons land. Half a donut, soft serve, the other half of the donut, and topping (oreos, sprinkles, etc.). Had it for lunch, after all it is a vacation.  'Twas fantastic.

Ice cream in Diagon Alley is also worthwhile.


----------



## schumigirl

CAPSLOCK said:


> There is a donut sundae in Simpsons land. Half a donut, soft serve, the other half of the donut, and topping (oreos, sprinkles, etc.). Had it for lunch, after all it is a vacation.  'Twas fantastic.
> 
> Ice cream in Diagon Alley is also worthwhile.



Yep...…it was so good........we had this as a snack.....lol...….


----------



## dismoose23

With everyone give such great snack ideas, I may have to book another Universal trip in the future just to try everything (not complaining ). Are the beers at Hog's Head Pub any good? I kind of want to try the Deathly Hallows though I may just try one of the beers on their own.


----------



## pepperandchips

dismoose23 said:


> With everyone give such great snack ideas, I may have to book another Universal trip in the future just to try everything (not complaining ). Are the beers at Hog's Head Pub any good? I kind of want to try the Deathly Hallows though I may just try one of the beers on their own.


Yes! Trips just for snacks is how WDW is keeping Epcot alive (I kid, I kid... sort of, it’s my favorite kind of trip)

The “special” potter beers are not my thing but I’ve been known to have a beer anyway during a hot trip - usually just a Stella or something equally boring though the Dragon Scale is pretty refreshing. I much prefer the Hog Tea made with raspberry tea. (Long Island iced tea but no soda) 

Here’s the untappd info 
https://untappd.com/v/the-wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-hogsmeade/12409/beers

Cheers!


----------



## DMLAINI

How are the breakfasts at the Harry Potter restaurants & do you need reservations for a June trip to eat there?  Thank You!


----------



## schumigirl

DMLAINI said:


> How are the breakfasts at the Harry Potter restaurants & do you need reservations for a June trip to eat there?  Thank You!



No reservations for breakfasts 

I`ve never eaten breakfast there, but the American option of pancakes and more, looks so much  better than what they offer as British from pictures and friends reports...…..


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Does anyone know if the nachos at Bumblebee Man’s Taco Truck takes a snack credit or an entree credit? TIA!


----------



## damo

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Does anyone know if the nachos at Bumblebee Man’s Taco Truck takes a snack credit or an entree credit? TIA!



I don't see it on either list ... It is kind of too expensive for a snack and too cheap for a meal.

https://www.universalorlando.com/webdata/k2/en/us/files/Documents/UOR_UDP_Quick_Service_English.pdf


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

damo said:


> I don't see it on either list ... It is kind of too expensive for a snack and too cheap for a meal.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/webdata/k2/en/us/files/Documents/UOR_UDP_Quick_Service_English.pdf


Yeah, I saw it on Touring Plans when I filtered by snack credits only, but says entree next to it. I’ve seen pictures of the menu with the little icon next to it, but I’m not sure which credit it takes. I would assume an entree credit, because it would be too good of a deal for snack, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## damo

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Yeah, I saw it on Touring Plans when I filtered by snack credits only, but says entree next to it. I’ve seen pictures of the menu with the little icon next to it, but I’m not sure which credit it takes. I would assume an entree credit, because it would be too good of a deal for snack, but I wanted to be sure.



Ya, it won't be a snack.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

damo said:


> Ya, it won't be a snack.


Thank you


----------



## Disneylover1970

dismoose23 said:


> Are there any must eat/drink snacks/drinks at the parks aside from butter beer and the big pink doughnut (definitely will be getting both of those)? Going in about a week and just curious what Universal has compared to when I was there 20 years ago. Also, for those who have tried it, is the All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi good? I really would like to try and was curious what everyone else thought of it.


Sorry late to the thread here.  Where is the big pink donut at? And Cheeseburgooshi?  Thank you

Margaitaville nachos?


----------



## pepperandchips

Disneylover1970 said:


> Sorry late to the thread here.  Where is the big pink donut at? And Cheeseburgooshi?  Thank you
> 
> Margaitaville nachos?



Big Pink Donut is available in the Studios at Lard Lad and the Kwikee Mart in Simpson’s land area.

Cheeseburgooshi is at Cowfish in Citywalk. 

The nachos at Margaritaville are huge and excellent!


----------



## macraven

_I have seen the big pink donut in most of the shops in the parks 

I usually pick one up at closing time at the main merch store at the studios when I’m ready to return to my room_


----------



## Disneylover1970

macraven said:


> _I have seen the big pink donut in most of the shops in the parks
> 
> I usually pick one up at closing time at the main merch store at the studios when I’m ready to return to my room_



Where is the merchandise store at Studios?   All I can picture is the one at City Walk.   I think I’m going to use your idea


----------



## macraven

_When entering the Studios, it is on your left side 


It is a long building
The minion ride is the first ride once you walk past this merch store_


----------



## macraven

_The bakery section is on the end of this store
Once you walk out of this merch store from that section, you are near the exit section
I find the boxed pink donuts there_


----------



## Disneylover1970

macraven said:


> _The bakery section is on the end of this store
> Once you walk out of this merch store from that section, you are near the exit section
> I find the boxed pink donuts there_



Now I know where it is.  Thank you.


----------



## MiDigh

Hi all, and apologies in advance for this info listed in earlier pages. My kiddos and I are doing Uni this year instead of WDW. We are super familiar with the meal plans at WDW, and how to maximize them. We are staying on a vacation package, at the Aventura, and on the full meal plan. My question is about breakfast. At WDW we tended to do a snack for breakfast, QS for lunch and sit down for dinner. How does that work at Uni for breakfast? Most things I've read seem to be quick service for breakfast - true? Is it possible to swing S, QS, Sit down in a day for the meals? Are we better off to do a larger breakfast with QS, snack lunch and then sit down dinner?


----------



## sandam1

MiDigh said:


> Hi all, and apologies in advance for this info listed in earlier pages. My kiddos and I are doing Uni this year instead of WDW. We are super familiar with the meal plans at WDW, and how to maximize them. We are staying on a vacation package, at the Aventura, and on the full meal plan. My question is about breakfast. At WDW we tended to do a snack for breakfast, QS for lunch and sit down for dinner. How does that work at Uni for breakfast? Most things I've read seem to be quick service for breakfast - true? Is it possible to swing S, QS, Sit down in a day for the meals? Are we better off to do a larger breakfast with QS, snack lunch and then sit down dinner?



While unfortunately, I cannot answer your exact question, but a word of caution about doing a vacation package in general and the full dining plan specifically.

Most people tend not book vacation packages from Universal, preferring to book hotels and tickets separately. With a package, if you make a change, there are change fees if it is within 45 days or your arrival. With a room only reservation, you can make changes or cancellations up to 6 days before arrival. The price benefit of a package tends to be minimal at best (there are exceptions to this).

Now, specifically about the dining plan, walk away RAPIDLY from it. Looking at the list, there are a bunch of City Walk restaurants (most notably Toothsome) that don't take the plan. Also, all of the hotel restaurants don't take the plan so you won't be able to eat at your hotel at all. Part of this is probably because a fair number of the restaurants are owned/run by other companies and not Universal. I know that Disney highly promotes their dining plan and that people use it effectively, but Universal's is quite different. If you want to purchase a quick service plan and think that it will save you money (it might save you a few bucks if you do it right), you can do it right when you purchase the meal. 

Just MHO!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Quick question - can the quick service dining plan be used for breakfast at Three Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron?

I apologize if this has been asked and answered already.


----------



## damo

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Quick question - can the quick service dining plan be used for breakfast at Three Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron?
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked and answered already.



I do believe so.


----------



## atricks

The replacement for Emeril's is finally officially announced "Bigfire" opening this summer.

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/bigfire-coming-to-citywalk

"This summer, we’ve got you covered for a relaxing night out with delicious open-fire cooking. Bigfire – the newest, highly-themed restaurant to come to Universal CityWalk – will leave you feeling as though you’ve stepped into a grand lakeside lodge."


----------



## schumigirl

atricks said:


> The replacement for Emeril's is finally officially announced "Bigfire" opening this summer.
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/bigfire-coming-to-citywalk
> 
> "This summer, we’ve got you covered for a relaxing night out with delicious open-fire cooking. Bigfire – the newest, highly-themed restaurant to come to Universal CityWalk – will leave you feeling as though you’ve stepped into a grand lakeside lodge."



Fantastic....finally!!!! 

I think they`ve listened to what folks wanted...….

Steak and hopefully a decent seafood option for Citywalk!!!! 

Thanks for posting....been watching for this announcement...…...


----------



## TommyJK

May have been asked before, but does anyone know the price of the Islands Breakfast Buffet at Royal Pacific?  Adult vs. Child?

I've searched everywhere online and I can't find anything recent.


----------



## Disney Addicted

TommyJK said:


> May have been asked before, but does anyone know the price of the Islands Breakfast Buffet at Royal Pacific?  Adult vs. Child?
> 
> I've searched everywhere online and I can't find anything recent.



I have in my notes $19.50 each and unlimited juice but I don't know if that's recent.  I had a hard time locating that price and I started my trip file last year.


----------



## amberpi

pepperandchips said:


> It probably sounds weird but our “must get” item is the pistachio muffin from Croissant Moon bakery.



That sounds like something I would love and would overlook in those huge displays. Definitely will try!


----------



## macraven

_Last time I did
The breakfast buffet at rpr was last October 

Price was over $20 for an adult but received a discount by showing my preferred ap_


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Are there any restaurants in UO/IOA where you can get refills of your drink? Counter service, not table service.


----------



## chicagoshannon

1GoldenSun said:


> Are there any restaurants in UO/IOA where you can get refills of your drink? Counter service, not table service.


Circus McGurkus has a Freestyle machine.  I think we also were able to get a refill in Louie's.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

chicagoshannon said:


> Circus McGurkus has a Freestyle machine.  I think we also were able to get a refill in Louie's.



Thanks for the heads up; I'll have to check these places out. We're newly converted to UO/IOA from Disney, and we're used to going to Electric Umbrella, Restaurantosaurus, and Backlot Express on hot, thirsty days just for the refillable beverages.


----------



## andrniki

1GoldenSun said:


> Thanks for the heads up; I'll have to check these places out. We're newly converted to UO/IOA from Disney, and we're used to going to Electric Umbrella, Restaurantosaurus, and Backlot Express on hot, thirsty days just for the refillable beverages.


Keep in mind that using the Coke Freestyle machines means carrying around a cup all day.  There are 6 refill locations at USF and 7 locations at IOA.  Here are the rules I found about the cups:

The Coke Freestyle refill program features different pricing points. If you want to purchase one, it will cost you $15.99, plus tax. If you purchase two, it will cost you $14.99 each, plus tax. Finally, if you want to purchase three to six, it will cost you $12.99 each, plus tax. All of the cups must be purchased at once to receive the discount. No matter how many cups you choose to purchase, the cup(s) entitles you to unlimited _free_ refills at any Coke Freestyle station at any of the three parks for the day. If you already have a cup, extra days are $8.99, plus tax.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What I was really interested in was a CS where I could buy a drink--just the empty cup--but be able to refill it as many times as I want while I'm eating my meal in that restaurant. 

But I was there today, and this doesn't seem to exist. All the cups have chips in them that limit you to filling the cup once only. The Coke Freestyle program is just as you stated, @andrniki. I asked the lady working the counter if there were any parameters regarding the "extra days," as in if it all needs to be in one visit--like Disney popcorn buckets--or if, as an AP holder, I can just bring that cup back anytime and pay the $8.99 plus tax, minus my 10% annual passholder's discount. She said I could use it any time, and reminded me to be sure to reactivate at an actual restaurant rather than a kiosk, so I get my AP discount. 

I probably won't always want to pay close to $9 to drink all the beverages I want for one day, but there will be some days this summer where I'm sure I'll be glad to. I always carry a backpack so I don't mind throwing the cup in there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

1GoldenSun said:


> What I was really interested in was a CS where I could buy a drink--just the empty cup--but be able to refill it as many times as I want while I'm eating my meal in that restaurant.
> 
> But I was there today, and this doesn't seem to exist. All the cups have chips in them that limit you to filling the cup once only. The Coke Freestyle program is just as you stated, @andrniki. I asked the lady working the counter if there were any parameters regarding the "extra days," as in if it all needs to be in one visit--like Disney popcorn buckets--or if, as an AP holder, I can just bring that cup back anytime and pay the $8.99 plus tax, minus my 10% annual passholder's discount. She said I could use it any time, and reminded me to be sure to reactivate at an actual restaurant rather than a kiosk, so I get my AP discount.
> 
> I probably won't always want to pay close to $9 to drink all the beverages I want for one day, but there will be some days this summer where I'm sure I'll be glad to. I always carry a backpack so I don't mind throwing the cup in there.


yes.  we usually just buy one cup and share it among the 4 of us.  I usually just drink water and the kids like icee's so it's nice to have it for those.  We just take turns picking and it's worth the price.


----------



## andrniki

chicagoshannon said:


> yes.  we usually just buy one cup and share it among the 4 of us.  I usually just drink water and the kids like icee's so it's nice to have it for those.  We just take turns picking and it's worth the price.


Don't forget though that you have to wait 10 minutes to use the cup again.  There's actually a countdown on the machine when it reads the chip on your cup.


----------



## andrniki

1GoldenSun said:


> What I was really interested in was a CS where I could buy a drink--just the empty cup--but be able to refill it as many times as I want while I'm eating my meal in that restaurant.
> 
> I probably won't always want to pay close to $9 to drink all the beverages I want for one day, but there will be some days this summer where I'm sure I'll be glad to. I always carry a backpack so I don't mind throwing the cup in there.



Yeah, my family doesn't feel the Freestyle cups are worth it.  Travelling light at Universal is too important!

It's also weird how Universal combo meals often come with a milkshake, not a soda.  They're too filling on a hot August day!  We usually stick with water.


----------



## FoodieFriend

chicagoshannon said:


> yes.  we usually just buy one cup and share it among the 4 of us.  I usually just drink water and the kids like icee's so it's nice to have it for those.  We just take turns picking and it's worth the price.



Our group of 3 plan to bring back our cups from '17 & hopefully reactivate them for $8.99 each. With the Icee refills, we should make our money back after 3 cups. We actually even have Halloween Horror night mugs from '15, but since it's seasonal, we've never tried to ask to get them reactivated during at other times of the year.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## 1GoldenSun

Where in the parks can you get Icee refills in the Freestyle cups?


----------



## chicagoshannon

1GoldenSun said:


> Where in the parks can you get Icee refills in the Freestyle cups?


most of the kiosks have them.  In US there is one across from the park with the stage and giant screens and also near MIB for sure (and maybe more locations).  In Islands there is one in Suess Landing, Super Hero Island, and I think in Port of Entry (and probably other places).


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Thank you for the Today Cafe pictures and menus. Looks like something we will definitely try!


----------



## andrniki

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Thank you for the Today Cafe pictures and menus. Looks like something we will definitely try!


I agree!  I might not have gone in but now that I've seen the delicious offerings, we're making a stop there!


----------



## FoodieFriend

chicagoshannon said:


> most of the kiosks have them.  In US there is one across from the park with the stage and giant screens and also near MIB for sure (and maybe more locations).  In Islands there is one in Suess Landing, Super Hero Island, and I think in Port of Entry (and probably other places).



Just remember that not every kiosk/booth that has Icee honors the freestyle refills. When we were there in 2017, the Icee place in the Springfield/Simpsons area did not give Icee refills. We then realized if we saw the Freestyle cups for sale at the kiosk/booth or the Freestyle cup display on the counter, then they would give Icee refills.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

Cool. So I’ll be eating pastries everyday for a week


----------



## yulilin3

Just came back from the Today Cafe. The pastries all looked good, I went with the Nutella Brioche and while the bread was a bit dry it hit the sweet spot. Had the 30 Rock sandwich with the fruit and it was delicious, perfectly toasted without being hard to chew. Really like the space and what they did with it.
2 nitpicky issues I have with it
1. The look of Hollywood Blvd is in stark contrast with this new bakery. It use to blend really well with Boulangerie, old Hollywood style building. Now it's start cream/orange modern building next to old Hollywood
2. They were playing MSNBC when I got there and I don't want to bring politics into this discussion but I dislike when in park venues show news. It distracts from the "slipping away from reality" that I look for when I go to a park. They did switch to the Today Show clips after about 30 mins.


----------



## andrniki

yulilin3 said:


> Just came back from the Today Cafe.
> 2. They were playing MSNBC when I got there and I don't want to bring politics into this discussion but I dislike when in park venues show news. It distracts from the "slipping away from reality" that I look for when I go to a park. They did switch to the Today Show clips after about 30 mins.


Thanks for the review!  
I agree about the politics.  Let the theme parks be an escape!
Can't wait to check out the cafe!


----------



## macraven

_The menu had not wowed me but hope the reviews on the Disboards can sway me to eating there

_


----------



## Kivara

yulilin3 said:


> 2. They were playing MSNBC when I got there and I don't want to bring politics into this discussion but I dislike when in park venues show news. It distracts from the "slipping away from reality" that I look for when I go to a park. They did switch to the Today Show clips after about 30 mins.



I was worried about that when I heard they would be showing news. I don't watch much news at home, and never on vacation. I will try it, and sit outside (hopefully the line isn't too long  )


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _The menu had not wowed me but hope the reviews on the Disboards can sway me to eating there
> _



Didn’t impress us.


----------



## Arura Tonks

Is The platter for 4 at Three Broomsticks for each person (making it $240ish) or is that a $60ish dollar price range so more like a 15 dollars per person ordeal? Thanks!


----------



## TommyJK

Arura Tonks said:


> Is The platter for 4 at Three Broomsticks for each person (making it $240ish) or is that a $60ish dollar price range so more like a 15 dollars per person ordeal? Thanks!



The platter itself is $60 for the whole thing and you can add additional "servings" to it at $15 per person if you like.


----------



## Arura Tonks

Thanks! Much better than Disney pricing! How exciting! Hogwarts bound next week! 


TommyJK said:


> The platter itself is $60 for the whole thing and you can add additional "servings" to it at $15 per person if you like.


----------



## xultimatefanx

I'm always shocked with how underrated the food at Universal Studios is in comparison to Disney (which has it's own section of the forum). There's some great options in CityWalk especially. What's everyones favourite food/places to eat from the parks and CityWalk? And in contrast to that, anywhere you'd avoid?


----------



## andrniki

xultimatefanx said:


> I'm always shocked with how underrated the food at Universal Studios is in comparison to Disney (which has it's own section of the forum). There's some great options in CityWalk especially. What's everyones favourite food/places to eat from the parks and CityWalk? And in contrast to that, anywhere you'd avoid?


With a picky family like mine, we actually like Circus McGurkus (though I expect true foodies will disagree).  There's something for everyone and a really fun atmosphere with the train ride driving through.  My kids like to wave at all the riders.


----------



## andrniki

xultimatefanx said:


> I'm always shocked with how underrated the food at Universal Studios is in comparison to Disney (which has it's own section of the forum). There's some great options in CityWalk especially. What's everyones favourite food/places to eat from the parks and CityWalk? And in contrast to that, anywhere you'd avoid?


Really, my family likes IOA choices best.  Fire Eater's Grill is great for the gyros.  Thunder Falls has the ribs and chicken, not to mention a nice view.  And brookie cake for dessert!


----------



## xultimatefanx

andrniki said:


> With a picky family like mine, we actually like Circus McGurkus (though I expect true foodies will disagree).  There's something for everyone and a really fun atmosphere with the train ride driving through.  My kids like to wave at all the riders.



Aw I can't say I've eaten here but the theming is great and the ride going through it is an added bonus too, seems like a great choice for kids especially.



andrniki said:


> Really, my family likes IOA choices best.  Fire Eater's Grill is great for the gyros.  Thunder Falls has the ribs and chicken, not to mention a nice view.  And brookie cake for dessert!



I love a brookie, might have to look into trying Fire Eater's Grill next time I go as it sounds like a different option with the gyros than most theme park food.


----------



## patster734

At IOA, our favorite restaurant is Mythos, but we also enjoy Three Broomsticks.  We’ll grab a beer at Backwater Bar next to Confisco Grill.

At USF, we used to like Finnegan’s, but they changed their menu a couple years ago, and it isn’t as good as it used to be.  For drinks, we hit up The Simpson’s Beer Garden and Chez Alcatraz.  Say hi to Murph and/or Luis at Chez!

At Citywalk, we like Jimmy Buffet’s Margaritaville for drinks and atmosphere.  For food, we like Antojito’s.  The restaurant we avoid is Vivo Italian. Although my Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo was good on my last visit, several others got it without the chicken, and received it cold with the noodles clumping together.  For better Italian food, cruise over to Portofino Bay Hotel.

Also, because the parks have the same liquor license, you can take alcohol on Hogwarts Express, but you can’t exit either park to Citywalk with one as Citywalk has a different liquor license.


----------



## Suprachica79

patster734 said:


> At IOA, our favorite restaurant is Mythos, but we also enjoy Three Broomsticks.  We’ll grab a beer at Backwater Bar next to Confisco Grill.
> 
> At USF, we used to like Finnegan’s, but they changed their menu a couple years ago, and it isn’t as good as it used to be.  For drinks, we hit up The Simpson’s Beer Garden and Chez Alcatraz.  Say hi to Murph and/or Luis at Chez!
> 
> At Citywalk, we like Jimmy Buffet’s Margaritaville for drinks and atmosphere.  For food, we like Antojito’s.  The restaurant we avoid is Vivo Italian. Although my Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo was good on my last visit, several others got it without the chicken, and received it cold with the noodles clumping together.  For better Italian food, cruise over to Portofino Bay Hotel.
> 
> Also, because the parks have the same liquor license, you can take alcohol on Hogwarts Express, but you can’t exit either park to Citywalk with one as Citywalk has a different liquor license.



Shocked to hear about bad experiences at Vivo. I’ve had a lot of food at restaurants but Vivo is hands down one of the best meals I have ever had. Their lasagna is pure perfection.


----------



## andrniki

patster734 said:


> For food, we like Antojito’s.



We love Antojito's!  We always get great service there and there is so much yummy food!


----------



## anorman

andrniki said:


> We love Antojito's!  We always get great service there and there is so much yummy food!


Last year we ate at Antojito's and it was truly awful. The food was waaaaay over salted. We were forever getting served to start with. We ordered appetizers and before we had two bites gone, the main meal landed on the table. We are not picky people but we would have gotten a better meal for 1/4 the price at Taco Bell. I will never eat here again.


----------



## Candycane83

Any news yet on the new restaurant at Citywalk- Bigfire? I hope the open before July!


----------



## xultimatefanx

Candycane83 said:


> Any news yet on the new restaurant at Citywalk- Bigfire? I hope the open before July!



I've heard the restaurant sign has gone up so it wouldn't surprise me if we hear about an opening date soon.


----------



## Candycane83

xultimatefanx said:


> I've heard the restaurant sign has gone up so it wouldn't surprise me if we hear about an opening date soon.


Thanks!! I hope they do open soon!


----------



## schumigirl

They just put the signs up after we left last week......looks good!!!

Pictures from Bioreconstruct















Cannot wait to eat here!!!! Opening date TBA!!!!!


----------



## xultimatefanx

I'm excited to find out what's on the menu.


----------



## Monykalyn

Big fire looks like it could open any day now. Will see if I can find anyone who can say when open is- would love to try it before we leave!


----------



## jm106

Good morning. I am browsing menues and pictures this morning. My kids aren’t picky so we will be hitting a variety of spots but I’m sure they will want pizza at some point- I’m looking for your best choices (we are from NJ so used to good pizza ) 
The bigger part of my question, I’m seeing prices of $9.99. Is this a single slice or a personal pizza? Pics of course if you have them of your fav. 
Tia


----------



## schumigirl

jm106 said:


> Good morning. I am browsing menues and pictures this morning. My kids aren’t picky so we will be hitting a variety of spots but I’m sure they will want pizza at some point- I’m looking for your best choices (we are from NJ so used to good pizza )
> The bigger part of my question, I’m seeing prices of $9.99. Is this a single slice or a personal pizza? Pics of course if you have them of your fav.
> Tia



Up until our last vist two weeks ago I`d have recommended Louie`s in the Studios......but it wasn't good. Everything seemed to have changed from the dough to the sauce to the pepperoni.....

Sal`s at Portofino Bay have excellent pizza.....


----------



## patster734

I agree with Sal’s at PBH.  Great pizza.


----------



## CPanther95

Louie's used to have the closest thing to NY (...NJ...Philly...etc.) pizza, but agree that it has gone downhill. Sal's at PBH and the Red Oven(?) pizza place at Citywalk have great pizza. Not NY style, but the thinner brick oven type. Occasionally you get lucky and get a little char on the bottom.


----------



## schumigirl

CPanther95 said:


> Louie's used to have the closest thing to NY (...NJ...Philly...etc.) pizza, but agree that it has gone downhill. Sal's at PBH and the Red Oven(?) pizza place at Citywalk have great pizza. Not NY style, but the thinner brick oven type. Occasionally you get lucky and get a little char on the bottom.



We haven't tried Red Oven pizza yet, but gets so many good reviews we probably should at some point.....it`s so hard to by pass Sal`s and offsite we like NYPD pizza......

Quite a few people have said they`ve thought the same about Louie`s for a while now......shame if it has genuinely gone downhill.


----------



## amberpi

Our family loved Cowfish, Mythos, and Jake's/Belu's. Chocolate Emporium was terrible.


----------



## xultimatefanx

jm106 said:


> Good morning. I am browsing menues and pictures this morning. My kids aren’t picky so we will be hitting a variety of spots but I’m sure they will want pizza at some point- I’m looking for your best choices (we are from NJ so used to good pizza )
> The bigger part of my question, I’m seeing prices of $9.99. Is this a single slice or a personal pizza? Pics of course if you have them of your fav.
> Tia



I've heard good things about Red Oven Pizza Bakery in CityWalk so I'm gonna give it a try in my next visit in September.


----------



## jm106

Thanks all, red oven looks like a good option. I like that it’s more then a single slice for the cost and menu has nice variety.


----------



## Suprachica79

Another vote for red oven here, was excellent last time we were there.


----------



## atricks

As a heads up they've totally revamped the menu at Monster's Cafe inside the Studios park, it's more set up like 4 Rivers BBQ now.   Pick your meat, and some sides.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135941796947791873


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

Best time to eat at Three Broomsticks and Leaky Cauldron?

(Would like to hit both in a 1 day Harry Potter extravaganza.)


----------



## atricks

Menus (with prices) are up for the new Bigfire restaurant in Citywalk (Replaced emeril's)

Lunch and Dinner:
https://www.universalorlando.com/we...do/dining/bigfire/lunch-dinner-menu.html?v=a6
Drinks:
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bigfire/drinks-menu.html
Dessert:
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bigfire/desserts-menu.html


----------



## schumigirl

atricks said:


> Menus (with prices) are up for the new Bigfire restaurant in Citywalk (Replaced emeril's)
> 
> Lunch and Dinner:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...do/dining/bigfire/lunch-dinner-menu.html?v=a6
> Drinks:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bigfire/drinks-menu.html
> Dessert:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bigfire/desserts-menu.html



Thanks for posting......

We will definitely give this place a try in September...…..


----------



## C&Jx2

atricks said:


> Menus (with prices) are up for the new Bigfire restaurant in Citywalk (Replaced emeril's)
> 
> Lunch and Dinner:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...do/dining/bigfire/lunch-dinner-menu.html?v=a6
> Drinks:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bigfire/drinks-menu.html
> Dessert:
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bigfire/desserts-menu.html


This looks better than what was in the video.


----------



## yulilin3

Does anyone know when Bigfire is supposed to open?


----------



## pepperandchips

yulilin3 said:


> Does anyone know when Bigfire is supposed to open?


Behind the Thrills was reporting before the end of June. Looks like the press event was a couple weeks ago so I’d guess any day now!


----------



## anorman

We are looking to go to The Porch of Indecision at Margaritaville on our upcoming trip in August. Do they feature live music every evening? If so, what time do they typically play? We love the atmosphere of sitting outside on the porch listening to live music......not something we get to do much of here at home. It's usually too cold.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Can the freestyle cups be refilled for $1.49 per drink or do you have to,pay the $8.99 for unlimited?


----------



## damo

anorman said:


> We are looking to go to The Porch of Indecision at Margaritaville on our upcoming trip in August. Do they feature live music every evening? If so, what time do they typically play? We love the atmosphere of sitting outside on the porch listening to live music......not something we get to do much of here at home. It's usually too cold.



Every time I have been there, they have played.  Not sure what time.


----------



## damo

DisneyMomx7 said:


> Can the freestyle cups be refilled for $1.49 per drink or do you have to,pay the $8.99 for unlimited?



I have heard that it can but you will have to double check.


----------



## xultimatefanx

Sorting out my plans for my September trip and struggling cos there's so much food I wanna try (and places I enjoyed from my last trip too!).


----------



## MikeNamez

xultimatefanx said:


> Sorting out my plans for my September trip and struggling cos there's so much food I wanna try (and places I enjoyed from my last trip too!).



I'm in the same exact boat as you.  All I know is I will be making at least 3 stops for Burgushi at cowfish.  lol


----------



## xultimatefanx

MikeNamez said:


> I'm in the same exact boat as you.  All I know is I will be making at least 3 stops for Burgushi at cowfish.  lol



 that's on my must try list actually. I originally had Cowfish down 3 times but thought I'd take off one stop to give the other places more of a chance. I do love it there. The thought of it is making me hungry.


----------



## Axe

Surprised no one has come back to give their take on Bigfire yet.


----------



## damo

Axe said:


> Surprised no one has come back to give their take on Bigfire yet.



Ya, I haven't heard a thing on this forum about it.


----------



## FoodieFriend

Axe said:


> Surprised no one has come back to give their take on Bigfire yet.



The DisUnplugged has a review from opening day & i think they did a follow up also. I watched it on YouTube.


----------



## pepperandchips

Axe said:


> Surprised no one has come back to give their take on Bigfire yet.


I can only review dessert but it was a mixed bag. The menu didn’t appeal to me too much except for dessert (was so looking forward to Baked Alaska!) so we popped in and had dessert at the bar. The bartenders were fabulous, as an understatement. The Baked Alaska was a disappointment - they are still testing and adjusting the liquor they are using to torch the meringue- but the chocolate skillet cake was delightful. They had several great cocktails on offer and of course the full bar of stand-bys. The decor and theme did not come through for us - felt very typical of an establishment in anywhere USA, but it was nice nonetheless. 

The service was so good I want to go back and eat at the bar. We’ll give it another chance for sure! Food all around us looked good.


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> I can only review dessert but it was a mixed bag. The menu didn’t appeal to me too much except for dessert (was so looking forward to Baked Alaska!) so we popped in and had dessert at the bar. The bartenders were fabulous, as an understatement. The Baked Alaska was a disappointment - they are still testing and adjusting the liquor they are using to torch the meringue- but the chocolate skillet cake was delightful. They had several great cocktails on offer and of course the full bar of stand-bys. The decor and theme did not come through for us - felt very typical of an establishment in anywhere USA, but it was nice nonetheless.
> 
> The service was so good I want to go back and eat at the bar. We’ll give it another chance for sure! Food all around us looked good.
> 
> View attachment 447247



The Baked Alaska was one of the few menu items that tempted us to try Big Fire.....maybe we’ll try a drink at the bar next May. 



In general, we just heard too many negative reviews of the food and service to want to go spend an evening there.


----------



## cschaaf

I heard something about a new ordering process at Fast Food Blvd? In person, not app ordering. Anyone know anything about that?

Sounded like they almost reversed the process where you order and pay first, then get your food?


----------



## Linkura

cschaaf said:


> I heard something about a new ordering process at Fast Food Blvd? In person, not app ordering. Anyone know anything about that?
> 
> Sounded like they almost reversed the process where you order and pay first, then get your food?


Yeah at least during Stay & Scream, they had people order and pay first, and then wait at the counters for food.  Dunno if this is during normal hours too.


----------



## disneyjr77

Linkura said:


> Yeah at least during Stay & Scream, they had people order and pay first, and then wait at the counters for food.  Dunno if this is during normal hours too.



Did you notice if this made the wait better or cut down on the congestion?


----------



## Nanceliz319

Hey guys!  Wanted your input on your favorites for current places to eat.
CS--studios
CS--IOA
City walk for lunch or dinner.
Also good QS place for breakfast at either park.
I'm not as familiar with Universal as Disney so wanted suggestions.
Thank you!


----------



## Linkura

disneyjr77 said:


> Did you notice if this made the wait better or cut down on the congestion?


There was no line both nights I was there and the food came quickly.  There was a decent number of people sitting in there, but it was still easy to find a table.  It was a Wed and Thurs though, and S&S didn't have that many people.  No idea what it is like during the lunch rush.


----------



## pepperandchips

Nanceliz319 said:


> Hey guys!  Wanted your input on your favorites for current places to eat.
> CS--studios
> CS--IOA
> City walk for lunch or dinner.
> Also good QS place for breakfast at either park.
> I'm not as familiar with Universal as Disney so wanted suggestions.
> Thank you!


We find breakfast a little challenging in the parks if you don’t want something sweet. There’s breakfast menus offered at very few places - check out this link and look for “breakfast menu” https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/menus

We tend to split a muffin or specialty treat from one of the sweets shops and then try to save our appetite for lunch. 

We usually do a sit-down or leisurely fast-casual lunch at CityWalk. Margaritaville has a huge plate of nachos great for sharing, the giant menu at NBC Sports Grill & Brew has something for everyone (and good service usually), or we’ll enjoy great sandwiches at Bread Box if we’re ready to eat and maybe take a nap. They have great hot sandwiches. We also like the Red Oven Pizza Co which is fast casual but takes a while it seems... they have a nice patio though for people watching and the pies are tasty. (Everything above is at City Walk and serves lunch, not all the table services offer lunch so just make sure to check)

 If you’re up for an adventure, I think the pizza is better at Sal’s at Portofino Bay resort which is a quick boat ride from City Walk. Their Italian sandwich is good too. 

For dinner we like Cowfish (Burgers and sushi are unique, great drinks, awesome sweet potato fries), Vivo Italian, and if you like margaritas I recommend Antojitos- they have fabulous drinks and great (but expensive) tableside guacamole. It can be loud while there’s live music - ask for a table away from the stage if so. 

Lots of great TS choices at not much more than QS prices. QS is lacking in my opinion so we usually leave the parks to eat as it’s so quick to pop out to city walk and you don’t have to do security again.


----------



## pepperandchips

schumigirl said:


> The Baked Alaska was one of the few menu items that tempted us to try Big Fire.....maybe we’ll try a drink at the bar next May.
> 
> 
> 
> In general, we just heard too many negative reviews of the food and service to want to go spend an evening there.


I can see you and Tom getting on well with the bartenders here. Great service and some fun drink options. I’ll keep an eye on your reports for when you finally give it a whirl


----------



## Linkura

pepperandchips said:


> We find breakfast a little challenging in the parks if you don’t want something sweet. There’s breakfast menus offered at very few places - check out this link and look for “breakfast menu” https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/menus
> 
> We tend to split a muffin or specialty treat from one of the sweets shops and then try to save our appetite for lunch.
> 
> We usually do a sit-down or leisurely fast-casual lunch at CityWalk. Margaritaville has a huge plate of nachos great for sharing, the giant menu at NBC Sports Grill & Brew has something for everyone (and good service usually), or we’ll enjoy great sandwiches at Bread Box if we’re ready to eat and maybe take a nap. They have great hot sandwiches. We also like the Red Oven Pizza Co which is fast casual but takes a while it seems... they have a nice patio though for people watching and the pies are tasty. (Everything above is at City Walk and serves lunch, not all the table services offer lunch so just make sure to check)
> 
> If you’re up for an adventure, I think the pizza is better at Sal’s at Portofino Bay resort which is a quick boat ride from City Walk. Their Italian sandwich is good too.
> 
> For dinner we like Cowfish (Burgers and sushi are unique, great drinks, awesome sweet potato fries), Vivo Italian, and if you like margaritas I recommend Antojitos- they have fabulous drinks and great (but expensive) tableside guacamole. It can be loud while there’s live music - ask for a table away from the stage if so.
> 
> Lots of great TS choices at not much more than QS prices. QS is lacking in my opinion so we usually leave the parks to eat as it’s so quick to pop out to city walk and you don’t have to do security again.


Heh, I preferred Red Oven's pizza to Sal's, but they do take a while as you say. Both are good.

Breadbox is the best QS in all of Universal IMO.  Quick, reasonable, and delicious.

I also had meals at Vivo and NBC last week and they were nothing special, but it may have been what I got due to my limited diet (potato gnocchi and blackened chicken pesto pasta).

This time I also went to Mel's and Fast Food Blvd in the parks and enjoyed both.  At Mel's I got the Beyond Burger and fries and liked it.  The Beyond Burger tasted like a standard fast food burger, so not amazing, but good enough (possibly better than the regular burgers at Mel's though I've never had them).  I love Mel's fries.  I had the chicken tenders there last trip and liked them a lot.  At Fast Food Blvd, I got the Fried Chicken.  The chicken was decent enough, but I really liked my sides of corn (freshly cooked) and a fruit cup (also fresh, substituted for mashed potatoes).  If you want really good chicken, try Jake's at RPR for dinner.

Last trip I ate at Three Broomsticks and got the roasted chicken with corn and potatoes.  Again the chicken was ok, but liked the corn and potatoes more.

Last trip I got the orangesicle donut from Voodoo and liked that- just like a frozen orangesicle pop. This trip, I got the vampire donut and didn't like it much at all.  The filling tasted like nothing to me.


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> I can see you and Tom getting on well with the bartenders here. Great service and some fun drink options. I’ll keep an eye on your reports for when you finally give it a whirl



Yep, we`ll definitely go to the bar on our May trip next year....thanks for the idea...….and hope the Baked Alaska is perfect then!!


----------



## Axe

The crab rangoon at Cowfish in phenominal.



Also, if you stop in at Mythos, this is probably the best cocktail I've had, regardless of location


----------



## Linkura

Forgot to mention that the plain cheesecake at Croissant Moon Bakery in IOA was as delicious as posted.


----------



## cschaaf

Nanceliz319 said:


> Hey guys!  Wanted your input on your favorites for current places to eat.
> CS--studios
> CS--IOA
> City walk for lunch or dinner.
> Also good QS place for breakfast at either park.
> I'm not as familiar with Universal as Disney so wanted suggestions.
> Thank you!




Breakfast is the toughest meal at Universal. We like to do Early Entry, and there is almost nothing open at that time. We've tried both HP restaurants and weren't impressed - and they were pretty expensive. I think we're probably going to stick to Voodoo Donuts for something quick.

We don't find ourselves eating in the parks a ton. 

Universal Studios QS, we like Fastfood Blvd (Cletus' and Dutchman are my personal favorites) and Louie's is okay. We haven't tried Today Cafe yet, but probably will on our next trip.

IOA QS Doc Sugrus is okay. I don't think we've had any other QS in IOA. We really like a bunch of CityWalk places, so we usually go there for lunch and dinner.

For lunch or dinner, we love Red Oven. We've never felt it was slow. It's not as fast as something like Blaze Pizza, but even when it's been crowded, we didn't feel we waited very long. It's about the most value for your dollar, too. We usually hit this place multiple times per trip.

Bread Box is a pretty good lunch spot, too.

For dinners, if we aren't at Red Oven, Cowfish and Vivo are two favorites.


----------



## Suprachica79

Nanceliz319 said:


> Hey guys!  Wanted your input on your favorites for current places to eat.
> CS--studios
> CS--IOA
> City walk for lunch or dinner.
> Also good QS place for breakfast at either park.
> I'm not as familiar with Universal as Disney so wanted suggestions.
> Thank you!



Breakfast is tough as others have said. Cinnabon, Starbucks and voodoo donuts in city walk. If you have the time and want a good full breakfast, you can take the boats to any of the on site hotels and have a buffet breakfast at one of their restaurants. We’ve had the buffet at The Kitchen (HRH) and Trattoria del Porto (PBH) and bother we’re pretty good.

QS USF - Leaky Cauldron is great for the atmosphere and food is very good. I’ve heard monsters cafe has gotten a lot better with the new menu; haven’t had myself so can’t confirm. Today cafe has really good healthy options. 

QS IOA - Thunder Falls has very good barbecue plates, good portions. Three Broomsticks in Harry Potter has much the same food but is way more crowded. 

Citywalk - love Breadbox for lunch. Their hot sandwiches are awesome. Red Oven pizza is delish but will agree it takes a while. For a nice sit down dinner, you cannot beat Vivo. I have heard mixed reviews from other people, but my wife and I have gone their each of the last 3 trips and literally every item we have ordered has been incredible. Their lasagna is out of this world, and the squid ink pasta is amazing. Antojito’s is excellent for Mexican food, and we also enjoy NBC Sports Grill for the variety and everything seems to be done well there.


----------



## patster734

Axe said:


> The crab rangoon at Cowfish in phenominal.
> 
> View attachment 449142
> 
> Also, if you stop in at Mythos, this is probably the best cocktail I've had, regardless of location
> 
> View attachment 449143


Potion of the Gods is one of the reasons why Mythos is a must do every trip.


----------



## Nanceliz319

wow, I didn't really think about city walk places for lunch. the time saved with express pass, we could do that. Sounds like some of the places are just about as fast with service. Thank you guys for your input!!!


----------



## Linkura

Bread Box is great for dinner too, guys... and never had to wait in much of a line.


----------



## CJK

I dream about Bread Box between trips!


----------



## Artygal90

I'm going for a whirlwind weekend trip in two weeks and will be trying to keep the food budget very very small. Anyone have input on the most filling counter service meals/snacks you can get for about $10-$12 at the parks? So far on my list I have the jacket potatoes from the London taxi stand and the tacos from the truck in the Simpsons area. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Linkura

Artygal90 said:


> I'm going for a whirlwind weekend trip in two weeks and will be trying to keep the food budget very very small. Anyone have input on the most filling counter service meals/snacks you can get for about $10-$12 at the parks? So far on my list I have the jacket potatoes from the London taxi stand and the tacos from the truck in the Simpsons area. Any other suggestions?


Breadbox at CityWalk.  It's not far from the entrance to USF so you can easily go in/out.


----------



## macraven

At breadbox, snacks, salads and beverages are under $10
Platters cost more 

use google to find their menu
Orlando City Walk Bread Box menu


----------



## Linkura

macraven said:


> At breadbox, snacks, salads and beverages are under $10
> Platters cost more
> 
> use google to find their menu
> Orlando City Walk Bread Box menu


Some platters are under $10.  All but 2 are under $12.
https://www.universalorlando.com/we...-box-handcrafted-sandwiches/all-day-menu.html


----------



## macraven

I rounded up to the $12 bracket for platters listed at $11.99

Thought the roast beef was pretty good

For those that are cutting carbs, you can order your sandwich/platter bread less


----------



## Linkura

I love the Hot Turkey but it is $12.99.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Axe said:


> The crab rangoon at Cowfish in phenominal.
> 
> View attachment 449142
> 
> Also, if you stop in at Mythos, this is probably the best cocktail I've had, regardless of location
> 
> View attachment 449143


Yes the Crab Rangoon at Cow Fish is DIVINE.  Will have to try the drink at Mythos, we will be Universal 11/15 weekend.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

We went to Bigfire in September.  It was fine, nothing spectacular.  Service was good (we were upstairs) food was fine.  I got the half roasted chicken.  I had originally planned on getting filet, but when I read reviews on how it was cooked, I decided to save the filet for The Palm.  We did try the S'mores dessert because it was a signature thing at that restaurant, but I probably wouldn't bother again since I usually am full before dessert.  My daughter set her marshmallow on fire and we had to dunk it into the water glass LOL.  (Not a Girl Scout like her mother)


----------



## nouvellefleur

Artygal90 said:


> I'm going for a whirlwind weekend trip in two weeks and will be trying to keep the food budget very very small. Anyone have input on the most filling counter service meals/snacks you can get for about $10-$12 at the parks? So far on my list I have the jacket potatoes from the London taxi stand and the tacos from the truck in the Simpsons area. Any other suggestions?



The jacket potatoes are _such_ a good option. Great value for money, and also relatively healthy. Also in UO, I think you can still get 3 Cornish pasties for $7 at the Hopping Pot in Carkitt Market (Diagon Alley), which makes a pretty substantial snack. I also liked the gyro from Fire Eater's Grille in IoA at $8.99. I believe it came with celery sticks, carrots, and hummus. Breadbox has a little better value for money since you get tots/fries with those.


----------



## georgina

Probably too late for Artygal, but the loaded nachos for $10 at Confisco Grill are enough for lunch for me! Not counter service, so you'd have to add a tip.

DH and I ordered fajitas for 2 at Antojitos and that was a decent deal also.


----------



## Candycane83

Anyone tested out the Christmas offerings? Like the turkey meal at thunder falls or stuffed Santa donut at voodoo donuts? 

Also, if anyone has been during Christmas week, any restaurants you would suggest for Christmas atmosphere or even specials in the menu? I have the Palm reserved for dinner on Christmas Day and was wondering if that’s a good option


----------



## Linkura

Candycane83 said:


> Anyone tested out the Christmas offerings? Like the turkey meal at thunder falls or stuffed Santa donut at voodoo donuts?
> 
> Also, if anyone has been during Christmas week, any restaurants you would suggest for Christmas atmosphere or even specials in the menu? I have the Palm reserved for dinner on Christmas Day and was wondering if that’s a good options


The Grinch breakfast!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Is the Grinch breakfast good? I've read conflicting things.


----------



## Disxuni

Green Eggs and Ham might be open seasonal, or fully, as @schumigirl pointed out recently on her trip that Green Eggs and Ham was open.

Yesterday when I went to the park Green Eggs and Ham was open again, even briefly the characters were outside the restaurant (I would imagine to promote, or give attention to the place). They changed the menu to be tatter tot based. Items included pizza tots, buffalo chicken tots, and green eggs and ham tots (scrambled green eggs, ham, on tots, with a white sauce on top) and the typical drinks offered at QS places.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

Does anyone have a picture of the offerings/menu at the Tuk Tuk market at RPR? Mostly interested in what they have for breakfast


----------



## damo

Mysteryincorp said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the offerings/menu at the Tuk Tuk market at RPR? Mostly interested in what they have for breakfast



We are headed there today and I will do a photoshoot for this thread.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> We are headed there today and I will do a photoshoot for this thread.



Fantastic damo…...

I have pictures for the RP thread, but will take me a few days to upload everything. I`m surprised this hasn't been put online yet, but doesn't seem to be going to happen yet. 

Hope you`re having a lovely trip......


----------



## Disxuni

This shows the couple of other menu items I missed and a review for Green Eggs & Ham.


----------



## Squirlz

damo said:


> We are headed there today and I will do a photoshoot for this thread.


You're here?  We check out tomorrow.


----------



## damo

Squirlz said:


> You're here?  We check out tomorrow.


We check out on Saturday.  Spent a couple of days at Cabana Bay and then here at RPR today.  Wasn't the nicest of days today but I did manage to ride Hagrid's 3 times!!!!

I will post photos when I get home on Saturday or Sunday.  

I took a peek in there and looks like they make some pretty good things in there.  Dinner had some rice with a wok fried beef.  There was also mac and cheese.  Breakfast had the normal breakfast sandwiches and pastries.


----------



## damo

Tried to get photos of the menu at Tuk Tuk's but unfortunately it is on a blue screen that is very hard to photograph.  They had a breakfast burrito($8), breakfast croissant($8), and eggwhite wrap ($8) and breakfast potatoes($4).  There were also your standard fare of fruits and pastries and yogurt parfaits.  Coffee is starbucks.

There are also smoothies made to order, a huge variety of bottled drinks and snacks.


----------



## Mysteryincorp

damo said:


> Tried to get photos of the menu at Tuk Tuk's but unfortunately it is on a blue screen that is very hard to photograph.  They had a breakfast burrito($8), breakfast croissant($8), and eggwhite wrap ($8) and breakfast potatoes($4).  There were also your standard fare of fruits and pastries and yogurt parfaits.  Coffee is starbucks.



thanks! 
Breakfast burritos sound perfect for a quick on the go pre-park breakfast


----------



## KatieCharlotte

Anyone know where Freestyle cups can be purchased/reactivated in the morning, before places open for lunch?  What about locations that are open in the morning AND offer the AP discount -- I've read that the discount isn't available at carts?


----------



## Kivara

KatieCharlotte said:


> Anyone know where Freestyle cups can be purchased/reactivated in the morning, before places open for lunch?  What about locations that are open in the morning AND offer the AP discount -- I've read that the discount isn't available at carts?


We got ours recharged in the mornings at either Croissant Moon (IoA) or Today Show Cafe (Studios), both offer an AP discount.


----------



## nycdisneygal

Going for long weekend.  Will do the chocolate emporium again.
What are other faves? 
Where is best burger?
Is Mythos that good? What about Cowfish..
Not doing hard rock cafe as we are staying at hard rock hotel...
and what are good quick breakfast options?


----------



## C&Jx2

nycdisneygal said:


> Going for long weekend.  Will do the chocolate emporium again.
> What are other faves?
> Where is best burger?
> Is Mythos that good? What about Cowfish..
> Not doing hard rock cafe as we are staying at hard rock hotel...
> and what are good quick breakfast options?


I loved Antijios. I had the pork tacos and blackberry margarita. It was absolutely delicious.


----------



## mnmmoney

Going for long weekend. Will do the chocolate emporium again.
What are other faves? *Vivo is our favorite for dinner, along with Cowfish & Margaritaville & Jakes at RPR*
Where is best burger? *Cowfish*
Is Mythos that good?  *Food is good, nothing I crave, but the atmosphere is outstanding!*
What about Cowfish..... *Fantastic for burgers and sushi!*
Not doing hard rock cafe as we are staying at hard rock hotel...
and what are good quick breakfast options? *We always use the grab and go at the hotels - are usual spot is RPR - can't wait to see the new Tuk Tuk Market*


----------



## damo

The resorts and parks all have the breakfast croissants which are very good.  At the entrance to each park there is a quick service restaurants with good breakfast options.  Hard Rock has Emack and Bolio's which has quick breakfast options.


----------



## cschaaf

mnmmoney said:


> Is Mythos that good?  *Food is good, nothing I crave, but the atmosphere is outstanding!*


... and cold, the atmosphere is always very cold.


----------



## Polyonmymind

I crave the "Fork, Knife, and Spoon Grilled Cheese" from Mythos.


----------



## damo

Confisco's has a new menu:

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/confisco-grille/all-day-menu.html


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Confisco's has a new menu:
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/confisco-grille/all-day-menu.html



It`s a good menu.

Can thoroughly recommend the sweet and sour ribs...we had them in September when they first served them...….lovely!!! Tom had the pork belly sandwich and thought it was lovely......there`s pictures of both in the food picture thread....

We asked them if they planned to bring back the French Dip from a few years ago, but they said no plans!


----------



## Laura353741

The Grape Ape at Voodoo doughnuts is crave-worthy!! my son and I have been grabbing them on our way home from the parks!


----------



## tony67

C&Jx2 said:


> I loved Antijios. I had the pork tacos and blackberry margarita. It was absolutely delicious.


Ill second Antijios - it is one of my favorites - also they have free chips and salsa even if you just having a drink at the bar - cant beat that


----------



## tony67

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> We went to Bigfire in September.  It was fine, nothing spectacular.  Service was good (we were upstairs) food was fine.  I got the half roasted chicken.  I had originally planned on getting filet, but when I read reviews on how it was cooked, I decided to save the filet for The Palm.  We did try the S'mores dessert because it was a signature thing at that restaurant, but I probably wouldn't bother again since I usually am full before dessert.  My daughter set her marshmallow on fire and we had to dunk it into the water glass LOL.  (Not a Girl Scout like her mother)


I was not impressed with Bigfire either - I really like the bar and drinks - but the food was underwhelming - and its nowhere near as good as Emeril's was IMO


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> I was not impressed with Bigfire either - I really like the bar and drinks - but the food was underwhelming - and its nowhere near as good as Emeril's was IMO



I’ve yet to speak to anyone who’s opinion I trust, give a good review of Big Fire yet........very disappointing indeed.

I think we may try a drink at the bar and have dessert one night, but no desire to eat entrees there.


----------



## tony67

schumigirl said:


> It`s a good menu.
> 
> Can thoroughly recommend the sweet and sour ribs...we had them in September when they first served them...….lovely!!! Tom had the pork belly sandwich and thought it was lovely......there`s pictures of both in the food picture thread....
> 
> We asked them if they planned to bring back the French Dip from a few years ago, but they said no plans!


I've always had good food here - going back maybe 20 years - it was always a favorite.

The bar is really good as well.  Bar staff if excellent and there are always people passing though looking to chat - its a lot like a local bar.


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> I've always had good food here - going back maybe 20 years - it was always a favorite.
> 
> The bar is really good as well.  Bar staff if excellent and there are always people passing though looking to chat - its a lot like a local bar.



Yes, it really is like a local....very friendly staff.

We like to stop in for a drink there when we‘re in the park.


----------



## SquashBanana

I have a question about the platter for 4 at three broomsticks. We are a family of 5 (Me, DW, DD11, DS9, DD6) all with above-average appetites. Generally speaking, would the platter for four be enough to share among five people? Portion wise, is its equivalent to 4 individually purchased meals? Thanks.


----------



## damo

SquashBanana said:


> I have a question about the platter for 4 at three broomsticks. We are a family of 5 (Me, DW, DD11, DS9, DD6) all with above-average appetites. Generally speaking, would the platter for four be enough to share among five people? Portion wise, is its equivalent to 4 individually purchased meals? Thanks.



We had it with 5 adults and it worked nicely.


----------



## DisGhost

I've searched this LOOOOOONG thread a bit and found a few mentions, but... my husband was recently diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and as such, avoids starches and sugar like the plague. I'm wondering if, in general, at the table service restaurants do they bat an eye if you order, say, burgers or sandwiches without the bun? I saw at a couple of places that this isn't a problem, just wondering if, say, Cowfish would have an issue with that? I really want to try it, but there's not much on the menu for him if he can't order with lettuce instead of a bun and sub out the fries/tots for something else. Or at any of the sit downs where there are potatoes or polenta or rice or whatever, subbing in some extra veg?


----------



## Linkura

DisGhost said:


> I've searched this LOOOOOONG thread a bit and found a few mentions, but... my husband was recently diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and as such, avoids starches and sugar like the plague. I'm wondering if, in general, at the table service restaurants do they bat an eye if you order, say, burgers or sandwiches without the bun? I saw at a couple of places that this isn't a problem, just wondering if, say, Cowfish would have an issue with that? I really want to try it, but there's not much on the menu for him if he can't order with lettuce instead of a bun and sub out the fries/tots for something else. Or at any of the sit downs where there are potatoes or polenta or rice or whatever, subbing in some extra veg?


I really can't imagine this being an issue, though I don't have any first-hand experience.


----------



## damo

DisGhost said:


> I've searched this LOOOOOONG thread a bit and found a few mentions, but... my husband was recently diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and as such, avoids starches and sugar like the plague. I'm wondering if, in general, at the table service restaurants do they bat an eye if you order, say, burgers or sandwiches without the bun? I saw at a couple of places that this isn't a problem, just wondering if, say, Cowfish would have an issue with that? I really want to try it, but there's not much on the menu for him if he can't order with lettuce instead of a bun and sub out the fries/tots for something else. Or at any of the sit downs where there are potatoes or polenta or rice or whatever, subbing in some extra veg?



The table service restaurants are great at serving your needs.  Don't hesitate to ask!!!


----------



## macraven

DisGhost, I’ve ordered a burger w/o the bun at Cowfish
And had the toppings all put on the side

You shouldn’t have any issues doing that as I paved the way for you....lol


----------



## DisGhost

macraven said:


> DisGhost, I’ve ordered a burger w/o the bun at Cowfish
> And had the toppings all put on the side
> 
> You shouldn’t have any issues doing that as I paved the way for you....lol



LOl thank you everyone! I imagine something like, say the burgerooshi might be a problem (though TBH that thing kind of freaks me out.) We had great luck at Disney but the local amusement parks? Not so much.


----------



## 1911

Any place to get poutine? (besides going to the springs or Epcot )


----------



## only hope

What type of bbq sauce does Monsters Cafe use? Sweet, spicy, tangy...I don't like _any_ level of spicy heat in my food, not even black pepper. Monsters Cafe would be an excellent use of the dining plan but not if I wouldn't like the food.  I haven't been since they changed the menu.


----------



## Suprachica79

schumigirl said:


> I’ve yet to speak to anyone who’s opinion I trust, give a good review of Big Fire yet........very disappointing indeed.
> 
> I think we may try a drink at the bar and have dessert one night, but no desire to eat entrees there.



My wife and I tried here the first night of our trip, it was fantastic. My pork chop was perfectly cooked, and her beer glazed scallops were as delicious a dish as I’ve ever had. Our meal was so good, we went back again for our last dinner of the trip. Again, food was outstanding. Not sure where the hate is coming from, I think for the price, this place is a steal.


----------



## damo

only hope said:


> What type of bbq sauce does Monsters Cafe use? Sweet, spicy, tangy...I don't like _any_ level of spicy heat in my food, not even black pepper. Monsters Cafe would be an excellent use of the dining plan but not if I wouldn't like the food.  I haven't been since they changed the menu.



I had the brisket and I don't recall any level of spiciness.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We just booked our first trip to Universal Orlando for 6 nights in October and staying at Hard Rock Club Level. Looking on the website for dining is so confusing compared to Disney. We are not picky eaters but like to do at least one sit down a day. My question is do we need to make reservations for lunch or dinner daily?  Or can we walk up and get a table?  Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## patster734

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We just booked our first trip to Universal Orlando for 6 nights in October and staying at Hard Rock Club Level. Looking on the website for dining is so confusing compared to Disney. We are not picky eaters but like to do at least one sit down a day. My question is do we need to make reservations for lunch or dinner daily?  Or can we walk up and get a table?  Any advice will be appreciated!



In most cases, you’ll be able to walk up and get a table pretty quickly, especially for lunch.  However, on Halloween Horror Nights nights, you may encounter a 60 minute wait or longer at dinner time for walk ups at Citywalk restaurants.  On those nights, you might want to consider a reservation, but unlike Disney, those reservations are usually available the day before, and in many cases the morning of, so you don’t need to reserve 30 days or more in advance.

The restaurants at the hotels aren’t full and can typically seat guests in a few minutes for walk ups. Inside the parks, Mythos and Finnegan’s are popular on weekends, and can experience 30 minute waits or longer for lunch. 

There is one exception and that is Finnegan’s for dinner on HHNs nights.  Because Finnegan’s is a holding spot for the Stay And Scream area, people will reserve a table weeks in advance so that they can eat while Universal Studios is converted over for the HHNs event.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

patster734 said:


> In most cases, you’ll be able to walk up and get a table pretty quickly, especially for lunch.  However, on Halloween Horror Nights nights, you may encounter a 60 minute wait or longer at dinner time for walk ups at Citywalk restaurants.  On those nights, you might want to consider a reservation, but unlike Disney, those reservations are usually available the day before, and in many cases the morning of, so you don’t need to reserve 30 days or more in advance.
> 
> The restaurants at the hotels aren’t full and can typically seat guests in a few minutes for walk ups. Inside the parks, Mythos and Finnegan’s are popular on weekends, and can experience 30 minute waits or longer for lunch.
> 
> There is one exception and that is Finnegan’s for dinner on HHNs nights.  Because Finnegan’s is a holding spot for the Stay And Scream area, people will reserve a table weeks in advance so that they can eat while Universal Studios is converted over for the HHNs event.


I didn't even consider HHNs!  Are they every night?  and does the park close early for it?  TIA!


----------



## patster734

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I didn't even consider HHNs!  Are they every night?  and does the park close early for it?  TIA!



HHNs typically runs from Thursday to Sunday, with the occasional Wednesday.  On HHNs nights, Universal Studios will close early so that they can decorate for HHNs, but there are holding areas for guests that possess both a day pass and a HHNs ticket.  IOA will stay open to its normal time because it doesn’t host HHNs.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

patster734 said:


> HHNs typically runs from Thursday to Sunday, with the occasional Wednesday.  On HHNs nights, Universal Studios will close early so that they can decorate for HHNs, but there are holding areas for guests that possess both a day pass and a HHNs ticket.  IOA will stay open to its normal time because it doesn’t host HHNs.


We won’t be doing the HHN since my girls are 6 & 8.  But good to know IOA will still be open.


----------



## macraven

HHN starts having Wednesdays in their line up on September 16 this 2020 season


----------



## CheriePenguin

damo said:


> We had it with 5 adults and it worked nicely.


I thought I read that there is an extra charge for the feast if more than 4 in the group.  Is that correct - even if the 5th is a child?


----------



## damo

CheriePenguin said:


> I thought I read that there is an extra charge for the feast if more than 4 in the group.  Is that correct - even if the 5th is a child?



I think that is if you want to add to it to accommodate that extra person.


----------



## patster734

damo said:


> I think that is if you want to add to it to accommodate that extra person.



That is correct.  They indicate 4 people because there will be 4 pieces of chicken and 4 pieces of ribs on the dish.  You would only need to add a person if all 5 people wanted the chicken and ribs.  There might also be 4 pieces of corn cobs too.


----------



## only hope

CheriePenguin said:


> I thought I read that there is an extra charge for the feast if more than 4 in the group.  Is that correct - even if the 5th is a child?



It’s 4 servings of everything, but many have said it’s really enough food for 5-7 people- not everyone will get every item but everyone will have enough to eat. Unless you have very hungry teens.


----------



## Carrol

Suprachica79 said:


> My wife and I tried here the first night of our trip, it was fantastic. My pork chop was perfectly cooked, and her beer glazed scallops were as delicious a dish as I’ve ever had. Our meal was so good, we went back again for our last dinner of the trip. Again, food was outstanding. Not sure where the hate is coming from, I think for the price, this place is a steal.


I agree.  We went last December.  My husband had the mussel appetizer and the scallops as a main.  I had the lamb.  We enjoyed them so much we went back again.  My husband got the same and I had the Cobb salad.  Would definitely recommend you give it a try.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Thought I remembered someone saying there was a Universal restaurant where you could do smores. All that came up in our search was the new restaurant Big Fire. I thought it was maybe at a hotel. Am I just all mixed up or was there somewhere else. Thought it would be fun to do if our December trip is a go.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Thought I remembered someone saying there was a Universal restaurant where you could do smores. All that came up in our search was the new restaurant Big Fire. I thought it was maybe at a hotel. Am I just all mixed up or was there somewhere else. Thought it would be fun to do if our December trip is a go.



Yes, some of the hotels sell the kits to make s’mores at their fire pits.

We see folks doing it at the fire pit to the side of Strong Water Bar......the kits were for sale in the grab and go, not sure if the Universal Store sold them too.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> We see folks doing it at the fire pit to the side of Strong Water Bar......the kits were for sale in the grab and go, not sure if the Universal Store sold them too.




Awesome - thanks. Trying to find different things to do for our girls trip in December.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

They had s’mores at Cabana Bay when we were there in June.


----------



## Metro West

I can't wait to have a huge slice of pizza from Louie's again!


----------



## Llama mama

patster734 said:


> In most cases, you’ll be able to walk up and get a table pretty quickly, especially for lunch.  However, on Halloween Horror Nights nights, you may encounter a 60 minute wait or longer at dinner time for walk ups at Citywalk restaurants.  On those nights, you might want to consider a reservation, but unlike Disney, those reservations are usually available the day before, and in many cases the morning of, so you don’t need to reserve 30 days or more in advance.
> 
> The restaurants at the hotels aren’t full and can typically seat guests in a few minutes for walk ups. Inside the parks, Mythos and Finnegan’s are popular on weekends, and can experience 30 minute waits or longer for lunch.
> 
> There is one exception and that is Finnegan’s for dinner on HHNs nights.  Because Finnegan’s is a holding spot for the Stay And Scream area, people will reserve a table weeks in advance so that they can eat while Universal Studios is converted over for the HHNs event.


How do you make reservations at Lombard’s? Call? We will be at RP first week of August. Online option?


----------



## patster734

Llama mama said:


> How do you make reservations at Lombard’s? Call? We will be at RP first week of August. Online option?



I’ve never eaten at Lombard’s, but looking at their website on the Universal Orlando, it lists both a phone number and an online reservation link.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/lombards-seafood-grille


----------



## Llama mama

patster734 said:


> I’ve never eaten at Lombard’s, but looking at their website on the Universal Orlando, it lists both a phone number and an online reservation link.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/lombards-seafood-grille


Thank you after making my reservation I never look at the website!


----------



## patster734

Llama mama said:


> Thank you after making my reservation I never look at the website!



You’re welcome.  A link to the menu is also on that webpage.


----------



## ballonewb

Going to universal in late September.  Would like to do one sit down meal a day between the parks and city walk.  What are some must stops?

also are coke free style worth it.  We are staying at royal pacific not sure if they work there or not.  Also do they have power aid from these machines?


----------



## patster734

ballonewb said:


> Going to universal in late September.  Would like to do one sit down meal a day between the parks and city walk.  What are some must stops?
> 
> also are coke free style worth it.  We are staying at royal pacific not sure if they work there or not.  Also do they have power aid from these machines?


We’ve never used the coke free style, so can’t answer that question, except that they have them in Tuk Tuk, the new grab-n-go service at RPR.

As for sit down restaurants, at RPR, Jake’s is always a go to favorite, while Islands Dining is good too, with probably the best breakfast buffet at Universal, which sadly might not be available because of Covid.

Our favorite Citywalk restaurant is Margaritaville because of the ambience and drinks, but most of the Citywalk restaurants are pretty good.

At Islands of Adventure, Mythos is our favorite, but Three Broomsticks is good too, with the Great Feast a pretty good deal for groups of 4 or more.

At Universal Studios, Finnegan’s used to be our favorite sit down restaurant, but we’ve skipped it on our last few trips, preferring to snack around Universal Studios (corn dog from Duff Beer Garden, and ice cream from Florean Fortescue’s).

If you have an annual pass, all of these restaurants offer AP discounts on food and non-alcoholic drinks.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, some nice good food news.....we haven`t had any for a while.......been meaning  to post this for a while now as this was posted back in the middle of July.

Taken from the Alicia Stella Twitter site.......there`s a new Crepe stand opening soon in The Studios in the Central Park area.......

Seems like a good addition to the parks.

Smoked Brisket and Lemon Blueberry sound good to me 

I don`t have Twitter but do look at her and Bioreconstructs Twitter site, as they are both full of park updates and some amazing pictures of the parks old and new.






















​
Pictures courtesy of @AliciaStella Twitter


----------



## erinch

Not having looked at the menu I thought you meant that Smoked Brisket/Leon Blueberry was all ONE crepe.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Strawberry Hazelnut crepes...


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> Not having looked at the menu I thought you meant that Smoked Brisket/Leon Blueberry was all ONE crepe.



lol.....now that might be an interesting mix.......




03GirlsMom said:


> Strawberry Hazelnut crepes...



I think I might give that a try too!!!


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Well, some nice good food news.....we haven`t had any for a while.......been meaning  to post this for a while now as this was posted back in the middle of July.
> 
> Taken from the Alicia Stella Twitter site.......there`s a new Crepe stand opening soon in The Studios in the Central Park area.......
> 
> Seems like a good addition to the parks.
> 
> Smoked Brisket and Lemon Blueberry sound good to me
> 
> I don`t have Twitter but do look at her and Bioreconstructs Twitter site, as they are both full of park updates and some amazing pictures of the parks old and new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Pictures courtesy of @AliciaStella Twitter



I’ve seen this on vlogger videos.  Looks delicious!


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> Well, some nice good food news.....we haven`t had any for a while.......been meaning  to post this for a while now as this was posted back in the middle of July.
> 
> Taken from the Alicia Stella Twitter site.......there`s a new Crepe stand opening soon in The Studios in the Central Park area.......
> 
> Seems like a good addition to the parks.
> 
> Smoked Brisket and Lemon Blueberry sound good to me
> 
> I don`t have Twitter but do look at her and Bioreconstructs Twitter site, as they are both full of park updates and some amazing pictures of the parks old and new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Pictures courtesy of @AliciaStella Twitter




Looks delish...I added it to the first post.


----------



## ruthies12

I was really hoping this would be open in time for my September trip in 34 days!  I saw the menu online and there are 3 different ones I want to try.  Initial pics out make the crepes look pretty big so thinking I may have to stop here multiple times to try all 3 of the ones I want to eat.  

I'm a little surprised though that they only have single serve drinks and no bottled water available, I wonder if they will do the free cups of water though......


----------



## ruthies12

Here are some pics I got off Facebook.  Now I'm sitting at work salivating over pics....


----------



## kristenabelle

Has anyone ever tried to get takeout from CityWalk restaurants (Toothsome, Vivo, etc.)? I love them, and would love to have dinner from there, but am a bit hesitant about eating inside.


----------



## Lynne G

I think Toothsome has some outside seating.  Years ago, we got seated outside.  I know Jake’s also has outdoor seating, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Llama mama

Is there a length of stay free style drink cup for purchase?


----------



## missnic

kristenabelle said:


> Has anyone ever tried to get takeout from CityWalk restaurants (Toothsome, Vivo, etc.)? I love them, and would love to have dinner from there, but am a bit hesitant about eating inside.



I have not tried to get takeout, but I totally understand the hesitation. I had not eaten AT a restaurant since March until this weekend.. we ate at the Hard Rock Cafe and Toothsome, and I was pleasantly surprised with both of them. They both put up glass dividers between booths and moved out a LOT of tables. Wait staff were masked and gloved. Hard Rock gave us explicit directions - as long as you are seated, mask can be off, but if you get up, please put it on. They also gave us ziploc bags for our masks. Toothsome did not, and apparently did not require masks to go to the restroom, as we saw several people get up without them. Toothsome also had outdoor seating, but as it was approximately 5,487.65 degrees, we declined.


----------



## kristenabelle

missnic said:


> I have not tried to get takeout, but I totally understand the hesitation. I had not eaten AT a restaurant since March until this weekend.. we ate at the Hard Rock Cafe and Toothsome, and I was pleasantly surprised with both of them. They both put up glass dividers between booths and moved out a LOT of tables. Wait staff were masked and gloved. Hard Rock gave us explicit directions - as long as you are seated, mask can be off, but if you get up, please put it on. They also gave us ziploc bags for our masks. Toothsome did not, and apparently did not require masks to go to the restroom, as we saw several people get up without them. Toothsome also had outdoor seating, but as it was approximately 5,487.65 degrees, we declined.



Thanks for sharing these details, I really appreciate it!

The heat is why I'm hoping some restaurants will do takeout - I'm happy to eat in my room at the end of the day, post-park close. I'd just rather be eating food from great restaurants instead of the typical to-go fare


----------



## Polyonmymind

Pass Holder exclusive Prix Fixe menu for August, at Lombard's.  Seating is upstairs on the second floor.    $45 per person.


----------



## schumigirl

Polyonmymind said:


> Pass Holder exclusive Prix Fixe menu for August, at Lombard's.  Seating is upstairs on the second floor.    $45 per person.
> 
> View attachment 519464



That is a lovely menu......I`d definitley have a go at that one.....


----------



## Disxuni

kristenabelle said:


> Has anyone ever tried to get takeout from CityWalk restaurants (Toothsome, Vivo, etc.)? I love them, and would love to have dinner from there, but am a bit hesitant about eating inside.



I haven't, but my general philosophy when doing take out at _any _establishment that is traditionally sit down is that I order it and immediately try to get there as soon as possible, no matter what the "ready time" is reported. As I would rather wait and make sure my food is (or at least more likely) hot and fresh, then soggy and/or cold. 

Most of the time when I show up the food is already ready. In the few times I waited, hey I waited, but food is fresh so not going to complain. The only thing I always recommend to people are things that are fried you should open slightly to let the steam out as you drive back. If not, anything fried will get soggy.

Just a personal preference of mine that I'd rather have crispy fries, or crispy chicken that's slightly warm (or could be warmer depending on how long the drive is, or how long to wait to eat), then food that only_ might _be slightly warmer, but really soggy.


----------



## MikeNamez

Hi all,

I was looking to see if anybody had a website or thread with Universal Receipes from around property.  I know that Universal posts some on their blog but looking for more than that. I've searched hi and low on these boards and this thread but i didn't see anything specific to what i was looking for. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kristenabelle

Disxuni said:


> I haven't, but my general philosophy when doing take out at _any _establishment that is traditionally sit down is that I order it and immediately try to get there as soon as possible, no matter what the "ready time" is reported. As I would rather wait and make sure my food is (or at least more likely) hot and fresh, then soggy and/or cold.
> 
> Most of the time when I show up the food is already ready. In the few times I waited, hey I waited, but food is fresh so not going to complain. The only thing I always recommend to people are things that are fried you should open slightly to let the steam out as you drive back. If not, anything fried will get soggy.
> 
> Just a personal preference of mine that I'd rather have crispy fries, or crispy chicken that's slightly warm (or could be warmer depending on how long the drive is, or how long to wait to eat), then food that only_ might _be slightly warmer, but really soggy.



Solid advice all around - thank you!


----------



## macraven

MikeNamez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was looking to see if anybody had a website or thread with Universal Receipes from around property.  I know that Universal posts some on their blog but looking for more than that. I've searched hi and low on these boards and this thread but i didn't see anything specific to what i was looking for. Any help would be appreciated.


If we could start one, I would make it a sticky
Those with sensitivity to certain foods, usually have to call or send an email to UO to know in advance to find out.


----------



## Linkura

Fyi BreadBox has reopened finally....


----------



## MikeNamez

macraven said:


> If we could start one, I would make it a sticky
> Those with sensitivity to certain foods, usually have to call or send an email to UO to know in advance to find out.


I've been looking around and haven't had much luck, but I'll keep trying.  Really only have what they officially released.  Thanks!


----------



## Lynne G

Saw in email during Passholder Days, 20 percent off at Jake’s and Bula Bar, and Velvet Bar, but only for food, not alcoholic drinks.


----------



## GoofyFromTheStart

Is there a place I can find a list of all open at this time Universal property restaurants? I am wondering if Mythos specifically is open.


----------



## Linkura

GoofyFromTheStart said:


> Is there a place I can find a list of all open at this time Universal property restaurants? I am wondering if Mythos specifically is open.


The Universal page for the restaurant will note if it is closed.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/mythos-restaurant
Looks like Mythos is open.


----------



## soniam

Linkura said:


> The Universal page for the restaurant will note if it is closed.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/mythos-restaurant
> Looks like Mythos is open.



How can you tell if it's closed? Everything at Hard Rock says check for availability. Did everything, including Emack & Boleo's, close at Hard Rock? Most places were open in July, except Velvet Lounge.


----------



## Linkura

soniam said:


> How can you tell if it's closed? Everything at Hard Rock says check for availability. Did everything, including Emack & Boleo's, close at Hard Rock? Most places were open in July, except Velvet Lounge.


Again, it will say on the restaurant page on the official site if it is closed. It will specifically say it is closed.


----------



## soniam

Linkura said:


> Again, it will say on the restaurant page on the official site if it is closed. It will specifically say it is closed.



None of the restaurants that are closed are actually saying closed. For instance, Bice at Portofino, here is what it says. This is what it says for all of the Hard Rock Hotel restaurants/food too. I think it used to say closed but no longer does that.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bice
*Hours Of Operation*
Hours of operation are subject to change. Please inquire applicable outlet hours upon arrival to the hotel.


----------



## Linkura

soniam said:


> None of the restaurants that are closed are actually saying closed. For instance, Bice at Portofino, here is what it says. This is what it says for all of the Hard Rock Hotel restaurants/food too. I think it used to say closed but no longer does that.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/bice
> *Hours Of Operation*
> Hours of operation are subject to change. Please inquire applicable outlet hours upon arrival to the hotel.


Seems like they've changed their website procedures then.  They were specifically saying Bread Box was closed directly on the Bread Box page back when it was closed.  That's unfortunate.


----------



## soniam

Linkura said:


> Seems like they've changed their website procedures then.  They were specifically saying Bread Box was closed directly on the Bread Box page back when it was closed.  That's unfortunate.



That's what I saw in July too. I also noticed that the character breakfast at RPR specifically said closed


----------



## atricks

New character at Toothsome's
Latte the dog


----------



## ghtx

GoofyFromTheStart said:


> Is there a place I can find a list of all open at this time Universal property restaurants? I am wondering if Mythos specifically is open.


It would be nice if there were a list somewhere of what is open and what is closed, rather than having to click on each individual restaurant's webpage (and even then the information might not be correct).


----------



## hhoope01

GoofyFromTheStart said:


> I am wondering if Mythos specifically is open.


I'm assuming Mythos is open as a couple of days ago I made a lunch reservation for this coming Saturday at Mythos.   

Note that I don't normally tend to make restaurant reservations, but given it looks like weekends right now seem to be getting very "popular", I didn't want to take a chance on not getting in or having to wait for an hour (or longer.)


----------



## Befferk

Orchid Lounge questions since we're staying there in December/January:

1. Do they take reservations for dinner? I couldn't find anything on this.
2. Is it 21+ only? My son and his GF (both 18) would like to go there on their own, they love sushi.

Thanks!


----------



## provencio

Hi everyone, I am a newbie to Universal and am pretty convinced I will be getting the quick service dining plan for our trip December 25-29 (4 adults). Yes I know its probably a crazy time to go, We will be staying at RP so EP is included and hopefully will help. Is there a link you can route me to to get all the info I need on how to use this. I would also love info on the dining app and the workings of that. It seems that there are no mobile order windows like Disney or am I incorrect?  TIA!! I am pretty familiar when it comes to Disney, but my family has decided to try Universal this time and we are so excited!!!!


----------



## Linkura

Befferk said:


> Orchid Lounge questions since we're staying there in December/January:
> 
> 1. Do they take reservations for dinner? I couldn't find anything on this.
> 2. Is it 21+ only? My son and his GF (both 18) would like to go there on their own, they love sushi.
> 
> Thanks!


No and no.  You just sit down and they have someone come serve you.  They don't have traditional tables- they have the bar, lounge chairs and tables, and a sofa arrangement in front of the big screen TV.  I'm not sure if they'd allow them at the bar seating, but certainly at the lounge chairs.


----------



## Befferk

Linkura said:


> No and no.  You just sit down and they have someone come serve you.  They don't have traditional tables- they have the bar, lounge chairs and tables, and a sofa arrangement in front of the big screen TV.  I'm not sure if they'd allow them at the bar seating, but certainly at the lounge chairs.



Oh thank you so much! If they are super busy, is there like a wait list or something?


----------



## akachop

Does anyone know if VooDoo Donuts has seasonal flavors for fall?


----------



## Linkura

Befferk said:


> Oh thank you so much! If they are super busy, is there like a wait list or something?


No idea. It was not busy when I went.


----------



## Disxuni

Unfortunately, I didn't think to snap a photo until after I was gone, but wanted to let everyone know on this thread (for all I know this might already be widely known) that Hard Rock Cafe has deals where you can pick on a certain menu two items for $25, 3 for $30, or 4 for $40. Also, there were several drinks on the same menu that were $6 and I think either one, or a couple that were $4 as well.


----------



## johnkerryP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303843635675439104


Disxuni said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't think to snap a photo until after I was gone


----------



## Disxuni

Looks about the same, with a few adjustments, thank you @johnkerryP!


----------



## damo

provencio said:


> Hi everyone, I am a newbie to Universal and am pretty convinced I will be getting the quick service dining plan for our trip December 25-29 (4 adults). Yes I know its probably a crazy time to go, We will be staying at RP so EP is included and hopefully will help. Is there a link you can route me to to get all the info I need on how to use this. I would also love info on the dining app and the workings of that. It seems that there are no mobile order windows like Disney or am I incorrect?  TIA!! I am pretty familiar when it comes to Disney, but my family has decided to try Universal this time and we are so excited!!!!



https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/universal-orlando-dining-plan
https://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/universal-dining-plan
Those two should help.  Ask away with any specific questions you may have.


----------



## Tormania

Has anyone eaten at Toothsome recently?  Are the waits getting pretty long?  We will be at USO for dinner for two nights during our upcoming trip, the Wed before Thanksgiving and Thanksgiving day itself.  I figure that crowds will be pretty sizeable for those days and figure that RSVPs would be the order of the day if we want to eat at some of the more popular places, I assume Toothsome as well as other places on CityWalk take reservations.  Can I make reservations this far out?


----------



## damo

Tormania said:


> Has anyone eaten at Toothsome recently?  Are the waits getting pretty long?  We will be at USO for dinner for two nights during our upcoming trip, the Wed before Thanksgiving and Thanksgiving day itself.  I figure that crowds will be pretty sizeable for those days and figure that RSVPs would be the order of the day if we want to eat at some of the more popular places, I assume Toothsome as well as other places on CityWalk take reservations.  Can I make reservations this far out?



Here is the page with reservations links.  I don't see Toothsome on it... https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/dining-experiences/reservations


----------



## Tormania

damo said:


> Here is the page with reservations links.  I don't see Toothsome on it... https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/dining-experiences/reservations



Found this link, looks like Toothsome is First Come, First serve, no RSVPs.  Ugh.

https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/dining-reservations/


----------



## nessz79

Tormania said:


> Has anyone eaten at Toothsome recently?  Are the waits getting pretty long?  We will be at USO for dinner for two nights during our upcoming trip, the Wed before Thanksgiving and Thanksgiving day itself.  I figure that crowds will be pretty sizeable for those days and figure that RSVPs would be the order of the day if we want to eat at some of the more popular places, I assume Toothsome as well as other places on CityWalk take reservations.  Can I make reservations this far out?



I found out you can call Universal and reserve that way.  We did that for Toothsome the weekend of Halloween because we were worried about long waits.


----------



## johnkerryP

We were just there. It was 2 hours at 6pmlast night. They do take reservations, but we were too late in deciding to snag one. We ended up eating at hardrock, and using out reservation time for dessert.


----------



## johnkerryP

Hard rock cafe has a great menu for families out right now


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Tormania said:


> Has anyone eaten at Toothsome recently?  Are the waits getting pretty long?  We will be at USO for dinner for two nights during our upcoming trip, the Wed before Thanksgiving and Thanksgiving day itself.  I figure that crowds will be pretty sizeable for those days and figure that RSVPs would be the order of the day if we want to eat at some of the more popular places, I assume Toothsome as well as other places on CityWalk take reservations.  Can I make reservations this far out?


We were able to make a reservation for Toothsome this past week.  I would not recommend it though.  My recommendation would be to eat elsewhere and then get dessert at Toothsome.  Food and service were terrible.


----------



## Laura353741

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> We were able to make a reservation for Toothsome this past week.  I would not recommend it though.  My recommendation would be to eat elsewhere and then get dessert at Toothsome.  Food and service were terrible.


But the Totchos!!!!! My son has been talking about those since we were there in January...


----------



## Tormania

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> We were able to make a reservation for Toothsome this past week.  I would not recommend it though.  My recommendation would be to eat elsewhere and then get dessert at Toothsome.  Food and service were terrible.



I've read reviews and it seems to be hit or miss with the food, which is unfortunate as the theming looks to be pretty cool.  I guess when the waits are literally out the door and around the building you can get kinda lazy with producing quality food day in and day out and people still come for the experience.


----------



## stewpette

Does anyone know if Toothsome's has any safe offerings for someone with a nut allergy?  I haven't been able to find any info on this online.
Thanks!


----------



## condorthb

I just read that the Three Broomsticks is serving breakfast on "select dates." Does anyone know the dates?

I am assuming (could be a mistake on my part) if its parts of the Harry Potter Vacation package, the date given to us would be a date it's open?


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## serene56

provencio said:


> Hi everyone, I am a newbie to Universal and am pretty convinced I will be getting the quick service dining plan for our trip December 25-29 (4 adults). Yes I know its probably a crazy time to go, We will be staying at RP so EP is included and hopefully will help. Is there a link you can route me to to get all the info I need on how to use this. I would also love info on the dining app and the workings of that. It seems that there are no mobile order windows like Disney or am I incorrect?  TIA!! I am pretty familiar when it comes to Disney, but my family has decided to try Universal this time and we are so excited!!!!


I could not get the dining plan to work in my favor.   What I like about UNI plan is you can buy it for specific days and not the entire stay.   You can also buy it at a register the same day.      We did buy the refillable mug for 17.00   and paid as we went the rest of the week.  (instead of 10.00 a day) 
I would look at the menus on the app to see where you would dine.    Your QS meal deal will have to be close to 18-19  to make the plan work.    I found Thunder Falls Terrace was a great deal for the plan    and Waikiki in Volcano bay  (but that meal was really nasty and wasted my money)     All QS places has a Mobile ordering   but with that plan it was a mess


----------



## CRSTEPHE

What is the AP discount percentage for food and merchandise? Trying to decide between a Seasonal AP or a PowerPass.  The blackout dates are not relevant for my situation.
Thanks!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

There is no difference for discounts between those two, only blackout dates. Well, and half price parking for the Power Pass. Almost all the food and merchandise discounts are with the Preferred or Premier passes.

They are also doing extra AP dining discounts for the rest of the year:



The Benefits page is hard to find, but here it is: https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/uoap-types


----------



## Disxuni

Arepa Rellenas (in front of Music Plaza Stage, between Minions and Jimmy Fallon)
*Beef Pioadillo* (savory beef) $9.25, *Pollo* (shredded chicken) $9.25, *Queso* (white shredded cheese) $8.25

Bottled Beer $8.50-9.00, Bottled Soda $4.49, Bottled Water $3.50



Funnel Cakes (in front of Animal Actors)
*Fried Chicken* (chicken, maple mayo, strawberry sauce, powdered sugar) $10.99, *Nutty Turtle* (chopped pecans, carmel, chocolate syrup, whipped cream, powdered sugar) $8.99, *Strawberries and Cream* (fresh strawberries, strawberry syrup, whipped cream, powdered sugar) $8.99, *Maple Bacon* (pork belly, maple mayo, powdered sugar) $8.99, *Old Fashioned* (funnel cake with powdered sugar) $7.99

Bottled Beer $8.50-9.00, Bottled Soda $4.49, Bottled Water $3.50



Treats that are in the Holiday Tribute Store. The prices were not obvious as to where they were at and there were a lot of people around so I didn't want to stick around too long and keep trying to look for them. However...



Found this on my way out for their drinks.

Also, noticed this Thanksgiving menu at the Hard Rock Cafe when I went to lunch.

Slow roasted turkey bread, roasted fresh vegetables, home style classic stuffing, creamy sweet potato mash, cranberry sauce finished with a traditional turkey gravy. $29.95.



Unsure of how new this is as I do not recall seeing this when I went to Hard Rock in September. I also noticed for steaks they have a surf and turf upgrade option that included the Bangkok Shrimp as well.



So, if you want a taste of the Bangkok shrimp you do not have to order as just an app anymore. It may be old news, but just in case thought I'd share.


----------



## GenGen22

What restaurants are favorites for breakfast?  We like a good breakfast every morning not a continental breakfast.  We will be staying at a Universal preferred hotel to get the free unlimited ride access but haven't decided on our hotel yet as im still researching.  Our stay will be from 10/28/21-10/31/2+ then transferring to Disney resort.


----------



## macraven

I have had the hotel breakfast at HR and RP.
It’s a menu order and quite a few choices available 
I quite enjoyed it.

If you plan to do UO those dates, book early
Rooms could go fast due to hhn.


----------



## GenGen22

macraven said:


> I have had the hotel breakfast at HR and RP.
> It’s a menu order and quite a few choices available
> I quite enjoyed it.
> 
> If you plan to do UO those dates, book early
> Rooms could go fast due to hhn.


Thanks!  I'm am planning to make my reservation this week and eating breakfast at the hotel sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Linkura

The Tahitian French Toast a l’Orange at Islands Dining Room at Royal Pacific is amazing if you are a French toast fan.


----------



## GenGen22

Linkura said:


> The Tahitian French Toast a l’Orange at Islands Dining Room at Royal Pacific is amazing if you are a French toast fan.


I do like French toast.  I might have to try that out.  Thanks!


----------



## yellowfish78

My 11 year old eats like a bird. Will sit down restaurants be OK with asking for a kids menu (especially if I'm ordering off the main menu)?


----------



## damo

yellowfish78 said:


> My 11 year old eats like a bird. Will sit down restaurants be OK with asking for a kids menu (especially if I'm ordering off the main menu)?



I have yet to hear of anyone being refused.


----------



## schumigirl

yellowfish78 said:


> My 11 year old eats like a bird. Will sit down restaurants be OK with asking for a kids menu (especially if I'm ordering off the main menu)?



I know adults who choose items off the childrens menu, so you`ll have no issues at all.


----------



## TwoMisfits

For those who love helping.

Since I was diagnosed with CLL, I have also developed 2 adult food allergies to milk (moderate) and tree nuts (severe - coconut is okay and peanut, too b/c it's not a tree nut).  I know Universal will let me bring in my own food, but do they have allergy menus or allergy type items that might work for me in restaurants (either CS or TS)?  Or is there one or two places who are just awesome handling allergies?  For this vacation, price is no object, since I'm only talking 3-4 total meals.  I know my kids would rather I eat with them, than skip eating.

PS - I know I can read menus, and that's usually good enough for tree nuts, but dairy seems to slip in everywhere, and it's the slipped in stuff (like added whey) that really tends to kick my butt...


----------



## schumigirl

TwoMisfits said:


> For those who love helping.
> 
> Since I was diagnosed with CLL, I have also developed 2 adult food allergies to milk (moderate) and tree nuts (severe - coconut is okay and peanut, too b/c it's not a tree nut). I know Universal will let me bring in my own food, but do they have allergy menus or allergy type items that might work for me in restaurants (either CS or TS)? Or is there one or two places who are just awesome handling allergies? For this vacation, price is no object, since I'm only talking 3-4 total meals. I know my kids would rather I eat with them, than skip eating.
> 
> PS - I know I can read menus, and that's usually good enough for tree nuts, but dairy seems to slip in everywhere, and it's the slipped in stuff (like added whey) that really tends to kick my butt...



I have mild allergies, non life threatening, but I`ve found that every single place in Universal, be it the hotels, Citywalk and in the park have all been wonderful with allergy concerns. 

We tend to do TS over CS and find the chef will come and speak to you as soon as you mention allergies to whoever is looking after you. They go through and advise what you can or can`t have and on several occasions have asked if they can make something up off the menu if that was required. We honestly have found them to be wonderful and very vigilant with allergies.


----------



## ELT

Does Mythos still have pizza? I didn’t see pizza on the menu in the app.   Thanks!


----------



## shawthorne44

Someone mentioned up-thread that your Q.S. meal had to be 19 to make it worthwhile, but that isn't true.     The trick is knowing that the snacks and coverage credits are combined.    So. it is silly to use that for for any drink that is less expensive than butterbeer.    It is also pretty easy to find interesting expensive snacks that you'd want anyway, like the Pink Lard, Butterbeer and ice cream.    Those cost $7+ each.   The QS plan that has one meal and two Snack/Bev credits is 26.   So, if you figure $14 for two snacks, the entree only has to cost more than $12.   

Also, you can buy the plan in the same restaurant where you use the plan. So, you can figure out what you want to order, then decide whether to buy the plan. You can buy it at the cash register in the restaurant and then immediately use it. 

My DH can eat, while DD and I are light eaters. Most meals were two entrees plus occasionally one snack. DD and I would split an entree that included a bonus, like a shake. If I were hungry we'd add a snack off the side-dish menu like cheese fries. Then DH would finish off our leftovers. That shake made it easier to split. 

What isn't a good deal is the qs with freestyle if you only need the refill. 

Also, because of social distancing in QS interior seating places, the dining plan is more annoying to use because you have to struggle to place your order since mobile ordering is being pushed. And you can't use dining plan with mobile ordering. But, you can get the passholder discount with mobile ordering.


----------



## policycobb

stewpette said:


> Does anyone know if Toothsome's has any safe offerings for someone with a nut allergy?  I haven't been able to find any info on this online.
> Thanks!



Try emailing Food.Allergy@universalorlando.com. just saw this while I was making a reservation.


----------



## disneyjr77

stewpette said:


> Does anyone know if Toothsome's has any safe offerings for someone with a nut allergy?  I haven't been able to find any info on this online.
> Thanks!


I have a tree nut and peanut allergy and was able to eat there.  I got the red velvet milkshake for dessert


----------



## shawthorne44

Full Service Reservations.    I was just watching the recent Dis Unplugged YouTube videos for Universal.  One mentioned that the Full Service places are requiring reservations now.  Even Toothsome (unless memory is flawed).    She also mentioned using Open Table.  On Open Table I see only resort and off-site restaurants.  None inside the parks or City Walk, which is where we'll be doing our restaurant eating this trip.  I have a phone number that includes many restaurants at Universal, but not all.    Can anyone help with this?


----------



## policycobb

shawthorne44 said:


> Full Service Reservations.    I was just watching the recent Dis Unplugged YouTube videos for Universal.  One mentioned that the Full Service places are requiring reservations now.  Even Toothsome (unless memory is flawed).    She also mentioned using Open Table.  On Open Table I see only resort and off-site restaurants.  None inside the parks or City Walk, which is where we'll be doing our restaurant eating this trip.  I have a phone number that includes many restaurants at Universal, but not all.    Can anyone help with this?


Go to the Universal website.  Find the restaurant you want and click on it.  Under the restaurant hours there is a reservations Icon with a phone number or  a place to click online reservations.  I have three reservations in June booked for Toothsome already.


----------



## MinnieMSue

How does mobile ordering work? We are used to Disney’s system but I think it is different at universal. Do you order before going in and wait outside until ready or do you get a table then order?  We want to do Three Broomsticks (knowing it will be a slow process) and probably a couple other places. Just want to have some idea how it is done ahead of time. I assume you have to pay on the app too, correct?  We made a reservation at Cowfish and Mythos but the rest of our meals will prob be quick service.


----------



## Day-Day

MinnieMSue said:


> How does mobile ordering work? We are used to Disney’s system but I think it is different at universal. Do you order before going in and wait outside until ready or do you get a table then order?  We want to do Three Broomsticks (knowing it will be a slow process) and probably a couple other places. Just want to have some idea how it is done ahead of time. I assume you have to pay on the app too, correct?  We made a reservation at Cowfish and Mythos but the rest of our meals will prob be quick service.



I dined at Thunder Falls Terrace in March.  I was assigned a table first.  During the ordering process, the user is to scan the barcode on the table which will assign the table number to the order.  

My order froze up at some point after I selected my food and reached the opportunity to pay; I didn't get to the point to scan the table marker.  It did not appear that anyone else was having an issue like mine and I never learned what the problem was.  I think I was on wi-fi at first but also tried again with wi-fi off; I had a valid credit card entered in my Universal ap.  I went through the initial steps just fine and then when I got to the step to verify order or maybe to pay, I got a blank white screen.  I ended up ordering at the cash register which is where people had to order if they wanted to use a gift card.  A table number is needed when making an order at the cash register.

More of the story...   While I was at the cash register making my order, I saw some people sit at my table.  Evidently, the person monitoring at the entrance saw that my table was empty and gave it away.  I had to walk a few steps to the person monitoring the entrance to get another table assigned to me so I then had a correct table number to give the cashier.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Day-Day said:


> I dined at Thunder Falls Terrace in March.  I was assigned a table first.  During the ordering process, the user is to scan the barcode on the table which will assign the table number to the order.
> 
> My order froze up at some point after I selected my food and reached the opportunity to pay; I didn't get to the point to scan the table marker.  It did not appear that anyone else was having an issue like mine and I never learned what the problem was.  I think I was on wi-fi at first but also tried again with wi-fi off; I had a valid credit card entered in my Universal ap.  I went through the initial steps just fine and then when I got to the step to verify order or maybe to pay, I got a blank white screen.  I ended up ordering at the cash register which is where people had to order if they wanted to use a gift card.  A table number is needed when making an order at the cash register.
> 
> More of the story...   While I was at the cash register making my order, I saw some people sit at my table.  Evidently, the person monitoring at the entrance saw that my table was empty and gave it away.  I had to walk a few steps to the person monitoring the entrance to get another table assigned to me so I then had a correct table number to give the cashier.



ugh that sounds like a mess.


----------



## Day-Day

MinnieMSue said:


> ugh that sounds like a mess.


I think the mobile ordering process itself is pretty good.  I just had some bad luck.  It happened twice so maybe there is something goofed up in my ap or account.


----------



## sarahgirl

D


Day-Day said:


> I dined at Thunder Falls Terrace in March.  I was assigned a table first.  During the ordering process, the user is to scan the barcode on the table which will assign the table number to the order.
> 
> My order froze up at some point after I selected my food and reached the opportunity to pay; I didn't get to the point to scan the table marker.  It did not appear that anyone else was having an issue like mine and I never learned what the problem was.  I think I was on wi-fi at first but also tried again with wi-fi off; I had a valid credit card entered in my Universal ap.  I went through the initial steps just fine and then when I got to the step to verify order or maybe to pay, I got a blank white screen.  I ended up ordering at the cash register which is where people had to order if they wanted to use a gift card.  A table number is needed when making an order at the cash register.
> 
> More of the story...   While I was at the cash register making my order, I saw some people sit at my table.  Evidently, the person monitoring at the entrance saw that my table was empty and gave it away.  I had to walk a few steps to the person monitoring the entrance to get another table assigned to me so I then had a correct table number to give the cashier.


PP1


----------



## mommymanda

I will explore menus over time as I figure out my trip. I am wondering budget thoughts, we are used to using DDP. This will be our first trip to Universal and first OOP food trip. Family of five, and I'm thinking $300/day for food, but I like to over estimate. Stay will be Cabana Bay, most meals and snacks will be while at parks/resort.  Although if I can figure it out  we may order groceries to cover snacks and breakfast.


----------



## C&Jx2

mommymanda said:


> I will explore menus over time as I figure out my trip. I am wondering budget thoughts, we are used to using DDP. This will be our first trip to Universal and first OOP food trip. Family of five, and I'm thinking $300/day for food, but I like to over estimate. Stay will be Cabana Bay, most meals and snacks will be while at parks/resort.  Although if I can figure it out  we may order groceries to cover snacks and breakfast.


I actually think the food at UOR is better priced than WDW. We like to get small breakfast foods on the way to the resort and have that in the room, then eat out at the parks or City Walk the other two meals of the day.


----------



## bobafemme

I cannot find this info, though I consider myself a competent to excellent Googler: what quick service places have AC? We usually go in August and have our favorites, but I wonder where we might be missing out new food and AC?  Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## C&Jx2

bobafemme said:


> I cannot find this info, though I consider myself a competent to excellent Googler: what quick service places have AC? We usually go in August and have our favorites, but I wonder where we might be missing out new food and AC?  Thanks for any recommendations!


The only places that jump out at as NOT having AC is Hot Dog Hall of Fame on City Walk and little kiosk stands.


----------



## sandam1

mommymanda said:


> I will explore menus over time as I figure out my trip. I am wondering budget thoughts, we are used to using DDP. This will be our first trip to Universal and first OOP food trip. Family of five, and I'm thinking $300/day for food, but I like to over estimate. Stay will be Cabana Bay, most meals and snacks will be while at parks/resort.  Although if I can figure it out  we may order groceries to cover snacks and breakfast.



Although you didn't include details (age, appetite level) of your family, I would say that $300/day is probably way more than enough. The food at Cabana Bay is plentiful, relatively cost-effective, and actually really good, considering you are at a theme park hotel food court. Both CB and Universal have refillable mugs (although they aren't interchangeable) that can save you some money. While at the parks, sometimes the quick service dining plan which gives you one meal with a drink and then two snacks or drinks can be an effective money saving tool (note: you can also bundle the park refillable mug in with the plan too). And you don't need to buy the dining plan in advance - you just buy it where you order your meal. The portions at Universal are large and a lot of them can be shared. Even the table service meals are reasonably priced and plentiful. We've been known to take leftovers back to our room and have them the next day for lunch or dinner. In short, there are a lot of ways to save money if you need to.

How are you getting to Universal? If you use a private car service, a lot of them offer a stop at grocery store. I'm not a huge breakfast person so I like getting something small for the room.


----------



## policycobb

shawthorne44 said:


> Full Service Reservations.    I was just watching the recent Dis Unplugged YouTube videos for Universal.  One mentioned that the Full Service places are requiring reservations now.  Even Toothsome (unless memory is flawed).    She also mentioned using Open Table.  On Open Table I see only resort and off-site restaurants.  None inside the parks or City Walk, which is where we'll be doing our restaurant eating this trip.  I have a phone number that includes many restaurants at Universal, but not all.    Can anyone help with this?



You can also make online reservations through the Universal Orlando website, not the app.   Go to the dining section, click on the restaurant you are interested in and if it offers reservations it will have the online option you can click on.


----------



## DL1WDW2

A longtime ago Mels Diner inside Universal Studios offered AAA discount . I am passholder now and they offer discounts everywhere including the Starbucks at Cabana Bay .So be sure to ask if you have AAA or AP. 
I think it would be funny if they said Hell yes we allow discounts with WDW Passholders! 
It’s hard to keep track because Covid has changed before during and after trip planning. 
Have fun!


----------



## disneyjr77

mommymanda said:


> I will explore menus over time as I figure out my trip. I am wondering budget thoughts, we are used to using DDP. This will be our first trip to Universal and first OOP food trip. Family of five, and I'm thinking $300/day for food, but I like to over estimate. Stay will be Cabana Bay, most meals and snacks will be while at parks/resort.  Although if I can figure it out  we may order groceries to cover snacks and breakfast.



We stay at Cabana Bay every year, and budget $60 a person/day, it's plenty.  We get a grocery order from instacart, to cover most breakfasts, and snacks/waters/sodas for the room.  We will also usually have a breakfast or two in the Bayliner diner and one of the HP restaurants, 3 or 4 sit down meals, in park snacks, and adult beverages.  The freestyle cups are worth it for us, it lets us get soda or powerade for lunch, and we use it for water.  We have 2 cups for the 3 of us, DD has her own and DH and I share one.  The hotel refillable mugs are great too, DH uses his for coffee every morning and we can use them for sodas with meals at the hotel.

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## nouvellefleur

They opened up additional reservations a few weeks after I wrote this, which I updated further down in the thread, y'all can stop messaging me about this please. 

Huh, what the heck - we're about 5 months out from our trip and on a whim I checked Cowfish's online reservations to see how far out they book. And every single mid-week day we're at Orlando, Cowfish is completely unavailable for dinner reservations. (11/8-11/12) I am completely taken aback!

I grabbed a 12pm lunch reservation on the one day there were times available (our last day in town) but man, I really wasn't expecting a 6 month booking to be necessary for a City Walk restaurant.

So, a heads up, I guess.  We'll still try our chances for walk-up, or maybe a last minute dinner res will open up, but this was my Plan A for our trip birthday dinner, so plan ahead if you're thinking Cowfish for a special occasion!


----------



## patster734

nouvellefleur said:


> Huh, what the heck - we're about 5 months out from our trip and on a whim I checked Cowfish's online reservations to see how far out they book. And every single mid-week day we're at Orlando, Cowfish is completely unavailable for dinner reservations. (11/8-11/12) I am completely taken aback!
> 
> I grabbed a 12pm lunch reservation on the one day there were times available (our last day in town) but man, I really wasn't expecting a 6 month booking to be necessary for a City Walk restaurant.
> 
> So, a heads up, I guess.  We'll still try our chances for walk-up, or maybe a last minute dinner res will open up, but this was my Plan A for our trip birthday dinner, so plan ahead if you're thinking Cowfish for a special occasion!



Some restaurants are closed on Monday through Wednesday.  It’s also possible that restaurants haven’t released their (full) availability to the booking engine six month before the date.  Keep checking.


----------



## nouvellefleur

patster734 said:


> Some restaurants are closed on Monday through Wednesday.



You know, that's a really good point - it's kind of an off season time, and the hours might be different because of that. The previous weeks are HHN and the following week is getting closer to Thanksgiving, so it might be an off week for them. I'll keep my eyes open for sure, and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## shawthorne44

Well, and the restaurant social distancing should be gone soon.  So that would free up more spots.   

Definitely keep checking for a better reservation. 

We enjoyed cowfish.


----------



## 123SA

Theme Park full service dining 

The latest available time for full service dining in Universal Florida seems to consistently be 3:45pm    - for both Finnegan's and Lombard's.  Does this seem right?   I checked dates in June, July and August.

One of my kids needs to eat gluten free, and with the reported wait times and understaffing at counter places, I'm trying to book table service places.   3:45 for dinner kind of means I can't have a table service for lunch.


----------



## TwoMisfits

123SA said:


> Theme Park full service dining
> 
> The latest available time for full service dining in Universal Florida seems to consistently be 3:45pm    - for both Finnegan's and Lombard's.  Does this seem right?   I checked dates in June, July and August.
> 
> One of my kids needs to eat gluten free, and with the reported wait times and understaffing at counter places, I'm trying to book table service places.   3:45 for dinner kind of means I can't have a table service for lunch.



I picked a random Saturday (June 26) and a party of 2, and I can reserve til 6:45pm at Lombard's, although I was still time-limited at Finnegan's...

PS - Remember, you can also reserve City Walk places, and some are really awesome and affordable...


----------



## MinnieMSue

123SA said:


> Theme Park full service dining
> 
> The latest available time for full service dining in Universal Florida seems to consistently be 3:45pm    - for both Finnegan's and Lombard's.  Does this seem right?   I checked dates in June, July and August.
> 
> One of my kids needs to eat gluten free, and with the reported wait times and understaffing at counter places, I'm trying to book table service places.   3:45 for dinner kind of means I can't have a table service for lunch.



On Friday evening  I booked Lombard’s for this Wednesday at 5:45


----------



## patster734

I’ve seen a few reports of Lombard’s closing a few hours before park closing.  Your best bet for sit down restaurant at Universal Studios would be Finnegan’s after 3 PM for a week night.


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone fancy a Bao Bun at Citywalk.......

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/bend-the-bao-universal-citywalk-revealed/
Replacing Fusion Bistro on the upper level and opens Tuesday, June 15. It`ll be open from 10.30 am daily till 11pm.


----------



## asuburbanman

Yes please. Love Bao Buns


----------



## nouvellefleur

nouvellefleur said:


> Huh, what the heck - we're about 5 months out from our trip and on a whim I checked Cowfish's online reservations to see how far out they book. And every single mid-week day we're at Orlando, Cowfish is completely unavailable for dinner reservations. (11/8-11/12) I am completely taken aback!
> 
> I grabbed a 12pm lunch reservation on the one day there were times available (our last day in town) but man, I really wasn't expecting a 6 month booking to be necessary for a City Walk restaurant.
> 
> So, a heads up, I guess.  We'll still try our chances for walk-up, or maybe a last minute dinner res will open up, but this was my Plan A for our trip birthday dinner, so plan ahead if you're thinking Cowfish for a special occasion!



Replying to my own post to say I jumped the gun re: reservations. I was mildly alarmed for our desired birthday dinner that there was a blocked off week surrounded by weeks with normal availability, but maybe I checked when they were still adjusting capacity and opening up availability.


----------



## mialovesart

We walked right in to Cowfish last week during lunch. Dinner was another story- they were fully booked. We’ve never had issues walking in for lunch without a reservation.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mialovesart said:


> We walked right in to Cowfish last week during lunch. Dinner was another story- they were fully booked. We’ve never had issues walking in for lunch without a reservation.


This has also been true for us - lunches always walk ups no issues .


----------



## mialovesart

DoryGirl1963 said:


> This has also been true for us - lunches always walk ups no issues .


I do want to add, though, that Toothesome did not have availability for lunches last week. This was surprising for us, as we’ve never had an issue before.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

mialovesart said:


> I do want to add, though, that Toothesome did not have availability for lunches last week. This was surprising for us, as we’ve never had an issue before.


Good point! We didn't try there & I think I'd read that they have gone to ressies mostly or only for all times.


----------



## mialovesart

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Good point! We didn't try there & I think I'd read that they have gone to ressies mostly or only for all times.


Yes! I wasn’t prepared for that & was super bummed that it’s reservation only. Booooo!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I think Toothsome is extra tough because people like to eat there as they switch from one park to the other. It’s the easiest access when you are doing this, and has a menu with something for everyone in the family.


----------



## mialovesart

Worfiedoodles said:


> I think Toothsome is extra tough because people like to eat there as they switch from one park to the other. It’s the easiest access when you are doing this, and has a menu with something for everyone in the family.


I think that you are correct! It’s very convenient & it has a lot of variety.


----------



## asuburbanman

We are going 7/13-7/14 and had a very hard time making dinner reservations. I had a BigFire reservation for the 14th and cancelled it to try to get in on 13th. Nothing was available. Then checked Antojitos nothing available. So I luckily was able to get my original reservation back for the 14th. The weird thing is the Zomato site doesn’t show the times as booked until you try to go through the reservation. Very odd.


----------



## auntlynne

nouvellefleur said:


> Huh, what the heck - we're about 5 months out from our trip and on a whim I checked Cowfish's online reservations to see how far out they book. And every single mid-week day we're at Orlando, Cowfish is completely unavailable for dinner reservations. (11/8-11/12) I am completely taken aback!
> 
> I grabbed a 12pm lunch reservation on the one day there were times available (our last day in town) but man, I really wasn't expecting a 6 month booking to be necessary for a City Walk restaurant.
> 
> So, a heads up, I guess.  We'll still try our chances for walk-up, or maybe a last minute dinner res will open up, but this was my Plan A for our trip birthday dinner, so plan ahead if you're thinking Cowfish for a special occasion!



Veteran’s Day week - crowds increase at Disney; probably Universal, too.


----------



## finedice

auntlynne said:


> Veteran’s Day week - crowds increase at Disney; probably Universal, too.


That seems odd.  I booked Cowfish a week ago at 7:30PM for mid-July - all times were open all day and all night long.  I would suggest trying again, or inquiring about how far in advance reservations are available.


----------



## nouvellefleur

finedice said:


> That seems odd.  I booked Cowfish a week ago at 7:30PM for mid-July - all times were open all day and all night long.  I would suggest trying again, or inquiring about how far in advance reservations are available.



Yeah, I suspect I happened to check when they were adjusting capacity and reservations, etc. There was a blocked off week with no Cowfish availability for no visible reason, but reservations are up and wide open now, especially for a few weeks-months in advance. 

Kinda thinking of deleting my post or turning off notifications because no one is seeing the follow up posts that reservations appear to have been increased and my original concern for our special occasion dinner is no longer relevant.


----------



## macraven

Update

new changes to UO dining plan
More info to follow


----------



## Lynne G

UP Facebook page said dining plans gone.  But will honor all that was previously purchased.  I guess I never found much use for them, but did come a few dollars ahead when I did use the quick service one.


----------



## bobafemme

I just figured out how to min/max a QS plan for our August trip! oh well


----------



## wdwrule

I booked a few dining reservations through their site… I think zomato… and was wondering if there’s any penalty if we have to cancel one of them last minute/day before. I know Disney has penalties but didn’t know if Universal also did.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

No, no penalties.  But it is polite to cancel once you know you aren't going.  Most of the Universal ones ask you to confirm on the morning of your reservation.


----------



## wdwrule

CAPSLOCK said:


> No, no penalties.  But it is polite to cancel once you know you aren't going.  Most of the Universal ones ask you to confirm on the morning of your reservation.


Thank you!  I don’t plan on cancelling any at this point but trying to learn so much about Universal and getting my ducks in a row.


----------



## Nicole786

Has anyone used the full service dining plan at toothsome or big fire recently?  I’m getting conflicting information.  If i call universal they say it’s still accepted, but it is no longer listed in the document, and when you go to the website, it’s not listed either.  However if you filter the search by “dining plan” it still shows up.   We have reservations this week at both big fire and toothsome


----------



## disneyjr77

How have the counter service lines been since they got rid of mobile order?  We leave in a little over 3 weeks, and I was wondering what to expect.


----------



## cschaaf

Today, we ate at Bend the Bao and we were the only ones there at lunch time. The other upstairs City Walk places were empty.

For dinner, we went to NBC grill. We had a reservation, but we got there 45 minutes before the proper time. We were there at 5:30. The downstairs was mostly full but we were seated right away. The upstairs area wasn't open.

Other than that, every other food line we saw was long.


----------



## schumigirl

cschaaf said:


> Today, we ate at Bend the Bao and we were the only ones there at lunch time. The other upstairs City Walk places were empty.
> 
> For dinner, we went to NBC grill. We had a reservation, but we got there 45 minutes before the proper time. We were there at 5:30. The downstairs was mostly full but we were seated right away. The upstairs area wasn't open.
> 
> Other than that, every other food line we saw was long.



How was the food in the Bao place?


----------



## cschaaf

schumigirl said:


> How was the food in the Bao place?


It was pretty good. Nothing spectacular.

My wife got 2 of the chicken and I got one chicken and one brisket. The beef was a little dry and I liked the chicken more.

We both agreed we’d go back for the food if we were in the mood for something small. The non-existent wait may have played into that somewhat


----------



## disneyjr77

cschaaf said:


> Today, we ate at Bend the Bao and we were the only ones there at lunch time. The other upstairs City Walk places were empty.
> 
> For dinner, we went to NBC grill. We had a reservation, but we got there 45 minutes before the proper time. We were there at 5:30. The downstairs was mostly full but we were seated right away. The upstairs area wasn't open.
> 
> Other than that, every other food line we saw was long.



I'm happy to hear that about Bend the Bao, it's on our list of places to try.

We have a reservation for Cowfish and one for Toothsome's, and that's all so far.  It just seems so bizarre to have to make dining reservations for Universal and while I'm used to it as Disney, my brain is struggling when it comes to Universal.


----------



## twincruisers

So for a UO first timer, what are the recommended unique dining experience? Toothsome is the only one I found so far, and Bend the Bao sounds interesting too.


----------



## wdwrule

twincruisers said:


> So for a UO first timer, what are the recommended unique dining experience? Toothsome is the only one I found so far, and Bend the Bao sounds interesting too.


We were at UO for the first time last week. At least for us, I would say Mythos in IoA was a unique experience due to atmosphere. It was really cool inside; kind of cavernous. Food was good and fresh too with a nice varied selection.


----------



## hhoope01

I would agree with both Toothsome and Mythos and would also add Cowfish.  I haven't seen other places where you could order a Burgushi (Burger Sushi).  While it is different, the food is actually very good.  And for the atmosphere, if you are an HP fan, I'd recommend trying the restaurants in both HP sections, the Leaky Cauldron and the Three Broomsticks .


----------



## patster734

Although not unique, I like having lunch or dinner at Margaritaville’s Porch of Indecision because of the laidback atmosphere.  It’s very relaxing, and I don’t have fully covered, outdoor seating restaurants where I live.


----------



## nouvellefleur

twincruisers said:


> So for a UO first timer, what are the recommended unique dining experience? Toothsome is the only one I found so far, and Bend the Bao sounds interesting too.



I'd also say Toothsome, Cowfish, and Mythos for unique dining (food + atmosphere). And of course Harry Potter, though the atmosphere is more unique than the food itself. 

Confisco Grille isn't really as unique per se, but I do think it's underrated and is a good backup in case you can't get into one of the above options.


----------



## twincruisers

For Mid-October, which sit-down dining would require a reservation given all the craziness of this year? Maybe Cowfish? After planning WDW portion, UO seems like a breeze....


----------



## patster734

twincruisers said:


> For Mid-October, which sit-down dining would require a reservation given all the craziness of this year? Maybe Cowfish? After planning WDW portion, UO seems like a breeze....



Every Citywalk sit-down restaurant will probably require a reservation for dinner, but not for lunch.  The exception would be Toothsome’s which would require a reservation for lunch and dinner.  In May, we saw plenty of people turned away without a reservation at several of the restaurants, and I haven’t heard that things have changed since then.

For the parks, I strongly encourage lunch and dinner reservations for the sit-down restaurants.  Mythos and Finnegan’s are always in high demand.

As for the resort restaurants, those typically don’t require a reservation for lunch or dinner, except possibly for the fancy restaurants:  Palms at HRH, Bice and Mama Della’s at PBH.


----------



## tony67

So as a solo traveler I usually eat at the bar in the restaurants that have one and there is usually plenty of room - is that still the case or is that busy as well


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> So as a solo traveler I usually eat at the bar in the restaurants that have one and there is usually plenty of room - is that still the case or is that busy as well



My cousins ate at the bar end of July in Big Fire with no reservation, they never mentioned a wait to me, and that was in the evening around 7pm.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Hi does Toothsome do takeout ? Could I call ahead and order, or do they have mobile order?


----------



## jeni1072

twincruisers said:


> For Mid-October, which sit-down dining would require a reservation given all the craziness of this year? Maybe Cowfish? After planning WDW portion, UO seems like a breeze....



I'm going second week of November and just about all the dinner time reservations I was looking at were gone  Unless you want to eat at 3pm or 9pm lol


----------



## patster734

jeni1072 said:


> I'm going second week of November and just about all the dinner time reservations I was looking at were gone  Unless you want to eat at 3pm or 9pm lol



What is your party size?  I checked a couple of restaurants for that second week (Nov 8 - 12), and was seeing normal times available.  I was only searching for a party of two.  Was there a specific restaurant?  Toothsome’s will run out of available reservations quickly, but the other restaurants are usually available if they’re open that day of the week.


----------



## nouvellefleur

jeni1072 said:


> I'm going second week of November and just about all the dinner time reservations I was looking at were gone  Unless you want to eat at 3pm or 9pm lol



That's odd - what exactly are you looking for? I'm going that week as well and was scoping out potentially making another reservation and saw several available options.


----------



## twincruisers

I would agree that Toothsome was the only one that had some times booked. If you are not seeing availability, I’d recommend calling the restaurant to book.


----------



## Skywalker3

we did finally manage to get a Toothsome's reservation, day of, but had to keep refreshing and checking often. This was last week, Columbus day week., so a very busy time. Husband really enjoyed the steak sandwich, I liked the tuna melt fine, daughter enjoyed flatbread, son got burger (he ordered it medium, and it was pretty red inside.)
We never got a convenient Cowfish time, so didn't go there, but wanted to. .
Bigfire had a lot of availability Monday night, but I'm wondering if they overbooked. We had to wait awhile after checking w podium, then the podium area just seemed disorganized, and then, we followed the hostess around the restaurant, 2 times, while she seemed to be looking for a table. we just stood there in the middle of the restaurant while she talked to someone, and then finally directed us to a table. I think there was just a communication issue. Food was fine. Bison burgers and hamburgers.
That was the same night that the Voodoo Donuts mobile ordering was all messed up. We ordered before we left the restaurant, and walked over. There was a Very long line for mobile order pickup, and the team member was having everyone w a mobile order get in that line, no matter if the status still showed in progress. What they were doing, was they completely stopped preparing mobile orders unless you were there in line. You eventually got up to the counter, and they filled it there, after you showed them the mobile order info. So we never got the progress bar to show ready. Delicious donuts! got the assorted dozen, and added mango tango. 
Husband enjoyed Bend the bao. Took a long time to prep the order, but he enjoyed the brisket, pork, and crabcakes, esp the pork.
Yeah, we picked up BK one night too. I know it seems crazy to just have a fast food place there, but sometimes it comes in handy if you need a quick grab, and not doing TS
I enjoyed my corned beef sandwich from NBC Cafe, and son enjoyed the turkey. I did change out the cheese for him. the potato salad was a bit different, strong flavor.
Who hash is YUMMY. I am a sucker for tots or fries w stuff on them.
Pizza fries, also very good. I think hype was worth it.
First time enjoying a hogs head brew at the Hogs head. First time I tried to go, stood in very long line 15 mins, w no movement (Sunday night, Columbus day weekend,) Butter beer cart lines were insane too. Went back Tues night, w very little wait. good brew, and also got frozen butter beer there. Found a seat inside too.
Husband and kids enjoyed THunder Falls terrace, rotisserie chicken/pork, rice, turkey leg were all good. Very good alternative to just burgers/fries


----------



## jdrum3

Just got back and for reference, we have done a meetup and visited UO/IOA 6x now. We have experienced lots of meals in park and Red Brick, Margaritaville, and Cowfish in CityWalk. This trip we tried BigFire and Toothsome's outside the park and crepes in the park. We made reservations about a month out and our tables were ready at exactly the time of each reservation, so it was very nice for both restaurants in CW.
Big Fire was flavorful, but just okay. I had the NY Strip, wife had salmon, daughter had a burger, and my son had the pork tenderloin. The salmon was fantastic, the NY Strip was just not a good cut, the burger was ordered medium, but came out pretty rare, and my son ate so fast no one got to try it  I really enjoyed the roasted vegetables, but they just weren't cooked consistently with the "smashed potatoes" being individual golden potatoes that were squished and they were pretty dry. I would order the salmon every time.
Sal's at Portofino has great brick oven pizza, I liked it better than Red Oven 
The crepes in NY at UO were amazing. Line was pretty short, so we ordered 4 savory and 2 sweet to share. They were all delicious, so if you like crepes and you want a different type of theme park food, it is worth the wait. We will eat there again. 
Fireeaters Grill in Lost Continent at IOA. We had Gyros and Chicken Stingers. It was just meh
Green Eggs and Ham at Seuss in IOA pretty good, exactly what you would think (buffalo and pizza)
Next, we ate at Toothsome's and honestly I didn't expect much because reviews seem to be all over the place. It exceeded our expectations. You can order brunch all day, good mixed drinks, the salad I had was extremely fresh and flavorful, wife had quiche, daughter tried butternut squash soup, she loved it, son had flatbread. He is 18 and a food vacuum, so it wouldn't matter, but he liked it. We then ate desserts including crazy sundaes and milkshakes, they were all delicious. We will definitely go back.


----------



## cschaaf

Just returned from a short trip. We ate:

Lunch at Confisco. My wife got the chicken wrap and she liked it. I got the baked chicken sandwich. I expected it to be hot, but it wasn't. it was a LOT of bread and not a lot of chicken, but overall had good flavor. Probably not something I'd order again.
Dinner at Red Oven. We love it. Pizza is very good. We split a pizza and it's enough for us, and at ~$15, it's the best deal in the parks.
Breakfast: Voodoo Donuts that we picked up the night before
Lunch: Gyros at Fireeater's Grill. They were okay, far from the best I've ever had and also far from the worst.
Dinner at Antojitos. Was pretty good. My wife got a tamale appetizer and added sides of rice and refried beans. She liked what she had. I got the Enchilada Verde and it was fine. The verde sauce didn't have much flavor, but the tinga chicken inside was good

I'd go back, but would get something different. There are other restaurants I'd chose instead.
Breakfast: Voodoo Donuts picked up on the first night 
We didn't have anything 'bad', but we've had better trips food-wise.


----------



## lisam70

Dining report from our trip:
-Toothsome: Chocolate almond bread is so good its almost worth going just for that. Ribeye sandwich was just ok. Short ribs and filet were good. Had trouble with the NY strip ordered it medium rare came out medium well, sent it back and took awhile for a new one which was very rare-as in blue. Waitress was very nice but at this point everyone else was done eating so this just got wasted but they did take it off the bill.
-Cowfish: Fried pickles very very good. Marks roll and Dougs filet roll also tasty as were the burgers (Wagyu and the short rib ones). And the best service we had the whole trip.
-Mythos: Everything was delicious. Spanakopita dip, chicken couscous bowl, scallops, lamp and grouper. My only complaint was it tool a long time for the food to come out, waitress was lovely though.
-Today cafe: pretty good but food was slow to come out. Their baked goods were yummy and fresh (croissant and pop tart like pastry) salmon and lox bagel, apple grilled cheese and italian sandwich also tasty and fresh.
-Thunder Falls: ate here twice and tried pretty much everything on the menu and there wasn't anything we didn't like! For counter service it's very good and fresh.
-Crepe stand: strawberry and lemon blueberry soooo good but a bit hard to eat (lemon curd all over my face lol) 
-Corn dog and Churro in US: bad, like really bad and very dry, luckily the crepe stand is close by!
-Burger digs: also bad, no one liked their burger
-Voo doo donuts: I don't really get the hype. I am not really a donut lover but I do love sweets and everyone else wanted to try so we mobile ordered (never got the notification that it was ready so we went and checked after half hour then had to go back because they forgot one) and while they weren't bad no one thought they were overly fantastic either.
-Cabana bay food court: surprisingly good. Pizza is a great late night snack and we would have the leftovers for breakfast. portions were pretty large.
   So many places I still want to try. Had a reservation at Mama Della's that we had to cancel because we were having too much fun in the parks but I swear I'm getting there next time !!


----------



## Claki

Skywalker3 said:


> Pizza fries, also very good. I think hype was worth it.



Are these just an HHN thing? It looks like in past years they were available at Louie's?


----------



## Skywalker3

Claki said:


> Are these just an HHN thing? It looks like in past years they were available at Louie's?



THey are at Louie's, and they should be on the regular menu now, not just during HHN hours, although not sure they're available year round?
I meant to try them during the day, and get other HHN snacks, but just ended up having them during HHN, but I for sure saw them on the menu during that day.


----------



## wdwrule

To add to that, I see you can mobile order them as well.


----------



## Claki

Skywalker3 said:


> THey are at Louie's, and they should be on the regular menu now, not just during HHN hours, although not sure they're available year round?
> I meant to try them during the day, and get other HHN snacks, but just ended up having them during HHN, but I for sure saw them on the menu during that day.



Perfect! Adding them to the list of things I never knew were missing in my life!


----------



## Candycane83

Any recommendations for volcano bay?


----------



## Tink3815

For those who have visited  recently, what restaurants hotels have live music right now. We will be there at Thanksgiving.

Thanks


----------



## DuskKodesh

Just returned from a five day trip! Overall a success. We ate six table service meals. Cowfish twice, Vivo, Toothesome, Margaritaville, and Mythos.

Cowfish was amazing. Husband got the best sushi roll he's ever had (Tropical Storm roll) and he also tried the Boss. I got the All American double bacon Cheeseburgeroshi, and the high class hillbilly. Cheeseburgeroshi was okay, couldn't taste the bacon really and the ketchup/mustard/sauce combo was a bit much but it was tasty. I would absolutely eat the high class hillbilly dish anytime! It was delicious! Bonus points I asked our server about juices and he custom made me a virgin drink! Mix of juices and a huge tower of a garnish! Left him a great tip!

Vivo was wonderful! Spouse got the monkfish, I had the short rib and both were wonderful. He was thrilled with the baby scallops in his dish! We also got the mushroom sauté appetizer which I would just eat with a spoon if given an opportunity! It was the best cream alfredo ever with tons of mushrooms.

Toothesome was... okay this was the low point of the trip. We waited an hour for our reservation. Apparently the system kept marking us as a no show even though we stood five feet from the podium. No one called for us and the third time I checked they finally decided just to seat us. By this time I was starving. Spouse got the flounder almandine. I got the chicken risotto. 
I am not the kind to send back food, ever. Even in dire situations. I was raised poor, I eat what you put in front of me. I could NOT eat that risotto. It tasted only like minute rice in a full head of crushed garlic. It was overpowering and I love too much garlic in things. (My pork roast I make gets rubbed in at least twenty cloves minimum). I made the husband taste it and he gagged. His dish seemed to be battered not pan fried as described, and was swimming in butter and burnt black almonds. And I mean really swimming. He toughed through it angrily, I sent mine back after a full five minutes stressing about it. I was offered another dish, he suggested a flatbread which I accepted. Got the mushroom one, it was decently tasty. Fresh, good mushroom flavor, but at the end of the meal they charged me for the pricier entrée so we had to have the bill corrected. Took us three hours to get out of there from the time we arrived. Saw other plates of uneaten risotto on a table on the way out just abandoned with a few bites taken out so I'm guessing this wasn't just me. Never again.

Margaritaville was lovely! Great burger for me cooked to order, good grouper sandwich for the spouse, fresh hot fries. No complaints!

Mythos was my favorite. I had a virgin strawberry daquiri and the beef medallions, delicious! Spouse had the MP fish which was swordfish and was very tasty though he said the olive flavor in the risotto was a little strong. We had the hummus as a starter and were very pleased! Service was great!

Counter service we tried rice bowls at Thunder Falls which were great! The crepe stand made a wonderful crepe! Today café had the best pastries and the 4$ pastry I had there was a million times better than the Ginger newt and Pumpkin Pasty (barely a teaspoon of filling) we spent way more on in the WWOHP. Leaky cauldron breakfast was meh. Soggy food, cold scrambled eggs, way too expensive for what we got but dining on the patio was nice. Ice cream in Diagon alley wasn't bad but I've had better. Still worth a try, and a nice memory.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Tink3815 said:


> For those who have visited  recently, what restaurants hotels have live music right now.


Antojitos had a live singer on a Tuesday night, and Portofino Bay had the opera singer on a Thursday evening.


----------



## PoohNFriends

Is it me, or do some the online resort menus seem short? I was specifically looking at PBR & HRH restaurants. Have they always been this way? Or shortened after reopening / changes due to covid?
Thought it would be easier for my mom to come to resort for dinner, but CityWalk restaurants have larger menu options...


----------



## lisam70

Which would you choose Bice or Mama Della's for Anniversary dinner??


----------



## CJK

I haven't done Bice, but boy, do we ever love Mama Della's! The food is exceptional, as well as the roaming musicians. Very romantic!


----------



## kmc8826

lisam70 said:


> Which would you choose Bice or Mama Della's for Anniversary dinner??



I think Bice is a lot nicer and fancier that Mama Della’s. It depends what atmosphere you prefer. I would look at menus and pictures of each restaurant. For me I would do Bice.


----------



## IslandAdventure4

Ok, So we will be at Universal next Friday - Tuesday. I just read that the parks are closing on Friday and Saturday for Florida's "Grad Bash" at 6pm  so we are making a reservation for dinner at City Walk. We narrowed it to our top 3.... In no particular order... We are looking for your favorites... Looks like all 3 are pretty awesome....
*top Choice*
- Bigfire
- Cowfish
-Pat O'brien's
*Back up choice*
Margaritaville (been to a bunch of them)
Bob Marley's
Hard Rock


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Cowfish is awesome, and unique food. Everything I've had there was a winner.

Make reservations soon! It wouldn't surprise me if Bigfire & Cowfish are already booked up for ideal dinner times.


----------



## Skywalker3

We had the best meal at Cowfish last week. Lots of yummy appetizers. (enjoyed previous meals there as well,) . In oct, we also went to Big Fire and Toothsome's, both pretty good, but we'll be making sure we do Cowfish on future trips.
also enjoyed a pretty good meal in 2018 at NBC grill.


----------



## SquashBanana

The Cowfish Has Left the Building Burger... Should I pass or is it just weird enough to be delicious? I don't want to blow $20 on a burger I won't enjoy, but I also want something different I'd never make at home. Any thoughts?... Thanks!


----------



## disneyinthespringtime

Toothsome - skip this. Seriously. Food was just not very good. If you go do dessert only - chocolate cake and bread pudding were very good; milkshake was pretty runny. Service was so SLOOOOW. 

Leaky Cauldron - awesome. Food was really good (each dish ordered) and came quickly.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

First Universal trip coming up. 

I have booked the following: 
Vivo 
Cowfish 
Mama Della’s 
NBC Sports Grill 
Toothsome Chocolate Emporium 

Thoughts? If you’ve eaten at any of these, please let me know what you ordered, what you liked or didn’t like… 

Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

BLTtinkerbell said:


> First Universal trip coming up.
> 
> I have booked the following:
> Vivo
> Cowfish
> Mama Della’s
> NBC Sports Grill
> Toothsome Chocolate Emporium
> 
> Thoughts? If you’ve eaten at any of these, please let me know what you ordered, what you liked or didn’t like…
> 
> Thank you!




Vivo is excellent, probably one of the best options on Citywalk, and I`m not a big fan of Italian food. Everything we have had there has been wonderful. Meatballs, Antipasto, meat pizza, chicken piccata, monkfish, mussels, linguine with clams have all been delicious.

Cowfish, only for burgers, sushi is bland and tasteless. 

NBC again only for burgers. 

Not a fan of Mama Della`s and wouldn`t go to Toothsome again if it was for free.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Thoughts? If you’ve eaten at any of these, please let me know what you ordered, what you liked or didn’t like…


NBC Sports Grill - their buffalo chicken mac and cheese was fabulous! Probably the best I've ever had, which is saying a lot.

Toothsome - have enjoyed the various appetizers & I love their berries & cream waffle with its lemon curd!

Cowfish - crab rangoon dip is lovely, and the pulled pork "sushi" is very tasty & unique. Friend has enjoyed the burgers there also.


----------



## SquashBanana

BLTtinkerbell said:


> First Universal trip coming up.
> 
> I have booked the following:
> Vivo
> Cowfish
> Mama Della’s
> NBC Sports Grill
> Toothsome Chocolate Emporium
> 
> Thoughts? If you’ve eaten at any of these, please let me know what you ordered, what you liked or didn’t like…
> 
> Thank you!


Cowfish: Blackened Tuna Nachos, OMG Roll (not raw) and Tropical Storm Roll (raw)--very good.

Toothsome: Entrees--Average, Ribeye Sandwich--Terrible, Desserts--Very Good.


----------



## macraven

if you like italian food you won’t be packing any pounds on i’d you start with a salad


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Hmm, with mixed reviews on Toothsome should we try to switch to Margaritaville? 
We are traveling with extended family & one of the families with young children picked Toothsome.


----------



## macraven

Read the menu for both eateries 
(Toothsome and Margaritaville)

Go with the one that all in your group has at least a couple of food options they would eat

I can find two entrees on the Toothsome menu + most of their desserts 

Margaritaville has a full menu also but for me it’s more of the ambiance that i like better than their food.


----------



## drenalin'junkie

Toothsome is more family friendly to me but I had enough Margaritaville in Key West for a lifetime.


----------



## lisam70

Toothsome is more family oriented but their food is so hit or miss. I can easily find lots of things on their menu that sound good, but whether they actually taste good is a different story. I had the steak sandwich and it was pretty gross.  Burgers are ok but I had a stomach ache for hours afterward. Most of their appetizers are good and the flatbread. Entrees are where there is the most inconsistency imo


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I contacted Margaritaville and they can’t seat more than 8 people at a table and can’t guarantee we would be seated next to or near each other.
If we don’t go to Toothsome, I will need to find a restaurant that can seat us together or tables next to/near each other.
Thoughts?


----------



## wdwrule

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I contacted Margaritaville and they can’t seat more than 8 people at a table and can’t guarantee we would be seated next to or near each other.
> If we don’t go to Toothsome, I will need to find a restaurant that can seat us together or tables next to/near each other.
> Thoughts?


Just FYI, in our experiences, we’ve had great experiences at Toothsome. We don’t go everytime but now and then yes. We’ve repeated this restaurant more times than Cowfish. We request upstairs and have always been seated up there but I guess no guarantee. To each his own but it might be worth a shot. Super fun desserts too and I love the atmosphere.


----------



## lisam70

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I contacted Margaritaville and they can’t seat more than 8 people at a table and can’t guarantee we would be seated next to or near each other.
> If we don’t go to Toothsome, I will need to find a restaurant that can seat us together or tables next to/near each other.
> Thoughts?


I’d say if you haven’t been just go and give it a try. 
i have had some good things there. My dd had the burger with the fried egg on it and loved it she also had the filet last time and it was very good. Have also had good meatloaf and short ribs. Maybe go thru some reviews to see specifically what folks did and did not care for.


----------



## Momw/aplan

BOB MARLEY’S: anyone have much experience here, or insider knowledge, who can maybe help me out?

We‘ve eaten there once and absolutely loved the food. I would very much like to go again during my upcoming birthday trip in November, BUT… we seriously couldn’t handle how LOUD it was in there. Like, it was physically painful—rattled my chest and bones—and not exactly safe to the ears (and we have someone with hearing loss in our family, so we don’t mess around with that. The night we were there, they had a live band, which is where the extremely excessive noise came in. It was a full-on stadium concert level of sound. When the band took a break, the piped in music was still excessive, but it at least wasn’t painful. 

Does anyone know if there are any set days or specific times we could go that would be guaranteed to not have a live band playing?


----------



## wdhinn89

Do you suggest reservations for Vivo for late August or are we OK with a walk up? Has anyone had their chicken parm? How was it?


----------



## Maddiesmum03

Momw/aplan said:


> BOB MARLEY’S: anyone have much experience here, or insider knowledge, who can maybe help me out?
> 
> We‘ve eaten there once and absolutely loved the food. I would very much like to go again during my upcoming birthday trip in November, BUT… we seriously couldn’t handle how LOUD it was in there. Like, it was physically painful—rattled my chest and bones—and not exactly safe to the ears (and we have someone with hearing loss in our family, so we don’t mess around with that. The night we were there, they had a live band, which is where the extremely excessive noise came in. It was a full-on stadium concert level of sound. When the band took a break, the piped in music was still excessive, but it at least wasn’t painful.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any set days or specific times we could go that would be guaranteed to not have a live band playing?


Things may have changed (I can update next week, as we have a reservation for our upcoming trip!) as it is a few years since we visited, but we went just after opening time (5pm?) and it was very quiet. I don’t recall the background music being very loud. Loved the food then, and this time round, everyone has been salivating over the menu already!


----------



## lisam70

wdhinn89 said:


> Do you suggest reservations for Vivo for late August or are we OK with a walk up? Has anyone had their chicken parm? How was it?


We ate there in early december and it was crowded so I would suggest a reservation. Didn't have the chicken parm but everything we had was pretty good!


----------



## Momw/aplan

Maddiesmum03 said:


> Things may have changed (I can update next week, as we have a reservation for our upcoming trip!) as it is a few years since we visited, but we went just after opening time (5pm?) and it was very quiet. I don’t recall the background music being very loud. Loved the food then, and this time round, everyone has been salivating over the menu already!


Thanks! I’ll have to look into maybe going at opening time. And I’d love an update after your next visit. I hope y‘all have a wonderful trip with lots of yummy foods!

(And coincidentally, I’m mom to a Maddie, too! Mine is all grown now though. )


----------



## Maddiesmum03

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks! I’ll have to look into maybe going at opening time. And I’d love an update after your next visit. I hope y‘all have a wonderful trip with lots of yummy foods!
> 
> (And coincidentally, I’m mom to a Maddie, too! Mine is all grown now though. )


I will definitely update after our visit, I think our reservation is for 5 or 5.30 so will be able to comment on the ambiance at that time. My Maddie (or Madi as she likes to be known now!) is 18 and laughs when she sees my username!


----------



## DMOMof3

wdhinn89 said:


> Do you suggest reservations for Vivo for late August or are we OK with a walk up? Has anyone had their chicken parm? How was it?


I plan on making a reservation for mid September, I tried to walk up early December(party of 1) and couldn't get in. I've had the Chicken parm, it was very good. I will probably get that again.


----------



## wdhinn89

DMOMof3 said:


> I plan on making a reservation for mid September, I tried to walk up early December(party of 1) and couldn't get in. I've had the Chicken parm, it was very good. I will probably get that again.


Thank you! I will make a reservation, my family will be happy


----------



## Maddiesmum03

Momw/aplan said:


> Thanks! I’ll have to look into maybe going at opening time. And I’d love an update after your next visit. I hope y‘all have a wonderful trip with lots of yummy foods!
> 
> (And coincidentally, I’m mom to a Maddie, too! Mine is all grown now though. )


Well, we ate at The Bob Marley tonight. We had reservations for 5:30 and there was only one other family there at that time. We were seated upstairs and told that because we had under 21’s with us, we would need to be done by 7:30 as that’s when the bar would open. Over the course of our meal, there were a few more people seated for meals and a family with toddlers asleep in buggies and a newborn who just had drinks. There was ambient Reggae music playing, but nothing loud. The DJ arrived and started setting up in the corner, so Imsure it would be much louder and vibrant later, but that time slot worked perfectly for us. Oh, and the food was delicious too!


----------



## jlchapp513

I am looking for some suggestions. My son has Celiac, we were new to this last summer when we went to Universal. Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations of Gluten free restaurants we might have missed on our last trip? Any food recommendations that are gluten free?


----------



## hhoope01

Here is an article that might be of help (assuming you haven't already seen this) :  A Parent’s Guide to Gluten-Free Eating at Universal Orlando Resort


----------



## Momw/aplan

Maddiesmum03 said:


> Well, we ate at The Bob Marley tonight. We had reservations for 5:30 and there was only one other family there at that time. We were seated upstairs and told that because we had under 21’s with us, we would need to be done by 7:30 as that’s when the bar would open. Over the course of our meal, there were a few more people seated for meals and a family with toddlers asleep in buggies and a newborn who just had drinks. There was ambient Reggae music playing, but nothing loud. The DJ arrived and started setting up in the corner, so Imsure it would be much louder and vibrant later, but that time slot worked perfectly for us. Oh, and the food was delicious too!


That sounds perfect! Thank you so much for reporting back! We’ll need to give them another try next visit at an early time slot and hope our experience is a good as yours.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

jlchapp513 said:


> I am looking for some suggestions. My son has Celiac, we were new to this last summer when we went to Universal. Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations of Gluten free restaurants we might have missed on our last trip? Any food recommendations that are gluten free?


I'm gluten-free too!  Not celiac, but gluten-free due to a different autoimmune reason.

First of all, make sure to email food.allergy@universalorlando.com to get a list of what places have gluten-free fryers at UO, IoA, Citywalk, and Volcano Bay.  It'll also list gluten free options for each restaurants at those locations.  Thunder Falls Terrace at Jurassic Park is completely gluten-free.  Also good dining options at 3 Broomsticks in Hogsmede.  Both Harry Potter restaurants have gluten free pancakes as an option for breakfast.

Margaritaville has an excellent separate gluten-free menu and even a gluten-free dessert, which is a rarity at restaurants!  It's a gluten free brownie sundae with heath topping and we split it as a family.  Our waiter said it was his favorite dessert, and just happened to also be gluten-free!

Other hits?  Cowfish has good gluten-free options, including a gluten free bun for burgers and gluten-free soy sauce. Bigfire had excellent steaks with included sides that were also gluten-free.  Hard Rock also has a separate gluten-free menu, we didn't eat there but have reservations for our November trip.  The tater tots at Green Eggs and Ham are typically gluten-free and delicious.  I've heard fantastic things about "The Kitchen" at Hard Rock.  If they have the same chef that was there a year ago, he is actually celiac and can modify anything for gluten free (even makes gf mac and cheese made-to-order) and they have an extensive menu that is gluten-free.  We also have reservations there in November.

Also, the buffet breakfast at Royal Pacific was fantastic, as was their stir-fry night-- the chef cooking is savvy on gluten-free options.  We all did the breakfast buffet, and you can find out specifics on what is gluten-free from the chef there, and I put in an order for gluten-free pancakes when we were seated and they were made to order and brought out to me and were included in the buffet price.


----------



## DuskKodesh

When I went to Universal last year I had no trouble doing reservations for two at Vivo in November but when I search now for this October all that comes up is a minimum of three people. Is this a new change? Just did my other res at Cowfish, two people no problem, same with Mythos.


----------



## lisam70

DuskKodesh said:


> When I went to Universal last year I had no trouble doing reservations for two at Vivo in November but when I search now for this October all that comes up is a minimum of three people. Is this a new change? Just did my other res at Cowfish, two people no problem, same with Mythos.


It’s a glitch. Just make it for 3 and put under comments or special requests that’s it’s for two. T happened to us yesterday they are aware


----------



## DuskKodesh

lisam70 said:


> It’s a glitch. Just make it for 3 and put under comments or special requests that’s it’s for two. T happened to us yesterday they are aware


Awesome! I'll do just that! Thank goodness, I've been dreaming of that mushroom saute' appetizer and wouldn't want to miss it


----------



## lisam70

DuskKodesh said:


> Awesome! I'll do just that! Thank goodness, I've been dreaming of that mushroom saute' appetizer and wouldn't want to miss it


We had that yesterday ! It is tasty


----------



## nycdisneygal

Ok. looking for suggestions.  We are doing a long weekend at Universal Orlando right before thanksgiving. It will be my husband's first visit !  I had thought we would go one night to DIsney to eat at one of the resort - probably Flying Fish (or Citricos)  as we love those. Since it is such a short trip was thinking maybe just stay at universal.  We will likely do the Wok experience at our hotel (royal pacific) as we had enjoyed that but what would be your suggestion for a really great meal .  Other than that we will have lots of fish and chips at the wizarding world (and of course butter beer and Florean Fortescus!)...  DId not love Mythos (and my husband doenst like greek for some reason).


----------



## lisam70

nycdisneygal said:


> Ok. looking for suggestions.  We are doing a long weekend at Universal Orlando right before thanksgiving. It will be my husband's first visit !  I had thought we would go one night to DIsney to eat at one of the resort - probably Flying Fish (or Citricos)  as we love those. Since it is such a short trip was thinking maybe just stay at universal.  We will likely do the Wok experience at our hotel (royal pacific) as we had enjoyed that but what would be your suggestion for a really great meal .  Other than that we will have lots of fish and chips at the wizarding world (and of course butter beer and Florean Fortescus!)...  DId not love Mythos (and my husband doenst like greek for some reason).


Have you tried Finnegans? It’s not fancy but their food is very good and not too expensive. We also really like Vivo. Their tiramisu is to die for! Also Italian, both restaurants at Portofino are good (mama Della’s and bice) but I think bice is way overpriced.


----------



## nycdisneygal

lisam70 said:


> Have you tried Finnegans? It’s not fancy but their food is very good and not too expensive. We also really like Vivo. Their tiramisu is to die for! Also Italian, both restaurants at Portofino are good (mama Della’s and bice) but I think bice is way overpriced.


we must have been reading each others mind b/c i was looking at Finnegans and thinking that looks good!


----------



## kimmar067

This was taken a little over a week ago:






...great food, great service, great atmosphere!


----------

